# Birchbox pick two mystery packs



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ladies let us know what you received in your pick two mystery packs!


----------



## BagLady (Jul 28, 2013)

I received the Shu Uemura essence Absolue and By Terry Hyaluronic Face Glow samples as my mystery pack. Seems like most of the mystery packs are much better than the current options they have.


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 28, 2013)

Doesn't it seem like some of the "bigger" items that are in the mystery plus two packs were in some of the special boxes/collections that Birchbox offered.  I remember the finding mr. bright in that bridal box they were offering about a year ago and that le metier product someone got was in the mother's day box.  I've got 4 mystery packs coming to me (i've placed 3 orders recently :0) so I'm hoping one of them has something great in it.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2013)

I received one so far: Caudalie oil and Ojon volumizing shampoo. I have another one coming with my CEW box order. I'm really hoping this is an ongoing pick-two option and not something they do just for this month because it's fun! I do find myself more seriously considering an order just to play mystery pick roulette.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Doesn't it seem like some of the "bigger" items that are in the mystery plus two packs were in some of the special boxes/collections that Birchbox offered.  I remember the finding mr. bright in that bridal box they were offering about a year ago and that le metier product someone got was in the mother's day box.  I've got 4 mystery packs coming to me (i've placed 3 orders recently :0) so I'm hoping one of them has something great in it.


 Wow four?




Good luck on getting something great.


----------



## pookiebear81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Deluxe sample of KÃ©ratase Bain Chroma Captive Shampoo, 1 fl oz

Mini Color Club Nail Lacquer in Wild Cactus, .25 fl oz


----------



## akicowi (Jul 28, 2013)

I got the Nuxe Dry Oil and Stila into the light sample with my CEW order.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 28, 2013)

I've gotten two mystery packs so far. I received a Stila Lip Glaze and a Noir eyeliner in the first one. The second had a tube of Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel and Pangea Organics moisturizer.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 29, 2013)

So far I have received two mystery packs

Nuance Volumizing Conditioner and Sumita Eyeshadow Pencil

Beauty Protector and Kerastase Volumizing Shampoo (in a little bottle not a foil pack)

I have two more on the way.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jul 29, 2013)

Must.place.order.now!!!!!*insert evil laugh smiley*


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 29, 2013)

where can I order this? I haven't seen it on their website!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far I have received two mystery packs
> 
> ...


 Wow great mystery packs!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where can I order this? I haven't seen it on their website!


 Its in the Birchbox bonus shop, from there you click on the pick two packs and the mystery one is one of the options.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 29, 2013)

Here it's my latest mystery pack, these are kind of addictive. I want more!!



Blinc eyeliner and allesandro hand!spa


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here it's my latest mystery pack, these are kind of addictive. I want more!!
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a good one! I loved the Allesandro Hand!spa and I've heard awesome things about the Blinc eyeliner.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a good one! I loved the Allesandro Hand!spa and I've heard awesome things about the Blinc eyeliner.


cool! that excites me


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 29, 2013)

I couldn't take it anymore and placed an order and used up the last of my points so I could get a mystery pack. I hope it is a good one....I can't afford to keep placing orders! LOL


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't take it anymore and placed an order and used up the last of my points so I could get a mystery pack. I hope it is a good one....I can't afford to keep placing orders! LOL


 Same here! Everyone's Mystery Packs look awesome!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

This is what I got in my order I received today!

Yes to Carrots Lip Butter (LOVE it)

12 Benefits hair treatment (came unscrewed and spilled out all in the bag, emailed birchbox about it)


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I got in my order I received today!
> 
> ...


 I LOVE Yes to Carrots Lip Butters! They're the only lip balms I buy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE Yes to Carrots Lip Butters! They're the only lip balms I buy.


 I think I'm hooked. I've been using burts bees but after so many months I just get sick of the scent (i have the original and the pink grapefruit and i really can't stand either of them now). I really like that the Yes To one isn't strong scented.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2013)

My BB pick two mystery packs from last week:

From my order I got on Saturday which contained my CEW boxes





And from my Model Co lipstick order ealier that week.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 29, 2013)

My order showed up! Totally shocked, I never got tracking but an awesome surprise!

My mystery two was the Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara deluxe sample, and then a L'Oreal Keratase volumizing shampoo sample in a little bottle that leaked out everywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Overall happy with everything, I'll post about my CEW boxes in the other thread.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 30, 2013)

Frosted Rasberry and Hair powder, I already have two of these hair packets in a little jar, so I will definitely add this packet into that.


----------



## LindaD (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

What a nice Pick Two! I've heard good things about both these items.

I'm still waiting on my order to ship, hopefully I get something as nice.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is awesome I really want to try the etoile it is going to be on the discovery dash this month and I'm soooo temped to buy a bottle.


----------



## mckondik (Jul 30, 2013)

Finally cracked by convincing myself that I needed to get my perfume right away so I could get free shipping and use the 15% off code.   Can't wait to see what is in my mystery pack!


----------



## jmd252 (Jul 30, 2013)

I received a 2.1 oz bottle of Redken Shine Flash spray and a set of Incoco Nail Polish strips. I think I have (literally) 5 different shine enhancing hair products so I'll likely give it away or trade it, but overall I thought that was a great pack! (Once I figure out how to post pictures on here, I'll put one up..)


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 30, 2013)

I've tried the mystery pack 3 times!

Order #1: jar of Vichy night cream and Joeur moisturizing luminizer foil in the darkest shade

Order #2: Miracle Transformer lotion and a self-tanning foil

Order #3: Nuxe Dry oil and a small jar of Algenist firming cream


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here it's my latest mystery pack, these are kind of addictive. I want more!!
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a good one!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I got in my order I received today!
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that, hopefully they will resend it and or give  you points.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love that Etoile color, how is the formula? I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Linnake (Jul 30, 2013)

I just got my first pack yesterday! Blow brand thickening spray and the Caudalie oil. Not bad!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm hoping I hit the mystery pack jackpot because my shipping email says my order was insured for $100




Unless they just started doing that to all the orders now.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 30, 2013)

Come on BB, ship my order....I think I'm more excited about the Mystery Pack than I am the actual order! Yeah, I have a problem!

Gotta put this monkey on my back on a diet....he's getting heavy!


----------



## emily9763 (Jul 30, 2013)

My 2nd mystery pack. Order total was exactly $35. Full size Sumita eye shadow pencil in Prairna and bottle of Kerastase volumizing shampoo


----------



## emily9763 (Jul 30, 2013)

This was my first mystery pack. Order total was $81, after discounts &amp; 200 points order came to $41.

FULL SIZE bottle of Stila one step skin tone illuminating bronzing serum ($36!) and small pack of Thymes lotus santal body lotion.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow!


----------



## cari12 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the shampoo I got as well, but mine leaked out everywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You'll have to let me know how you like it! I'm hoping BB can send me a replacement but I'm not sure if they will.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the shampoo I got as well, but mine leaked out everywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You'll have to let me know how you like it! I'm hoping BB can send me a replacement but I'm not sure if they will.


 My hair product in my mystery pack leaked too, I emailed BB and they said they sent me a new sample pack but they can't guarantee that it will be the same.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed as well and got 100 points since they don't have any of the sample left. I'm happy with that, I'm planning to wait a bit and save up points until my 13 or 16 month anniversary now and do another big order so hopefully they'll keep this mystery 2 pack up for awhile!


 I really hope they keep it up too! In my email I mentioned that I loved it and thought it was a good idea.


----------



## kellyc2606 (Jul 30, 2013)

CO Bigelow Lemon Lip Balm (full size)

Claudalie Divine Oil (vial)


----------



## cari12 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just caved and made another order since that comeback20 code still works. Finally got the Beauty Protector spray you all have been raving about (and now it'll probably come in my mystery pick two OR in my box next month, lol) and the full size Jouer Lip Enhancer and then a pick 2 as well. Hopefully this one comes intact and with some fun goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 30, 2013)

I got a mini of etoile in the frosted raspberry color &amp; a extra large deluxe of LancÃ´me mascara- I'm super happy!! This mystery u pick was better than my entire box last month. I guess I'm going to have to place lots of bb orders...lol


----------



## Goodie (Jul 30, 2013)

My mystery 2 pack included:

Nuance by Salma Hayek - Lights, Camera, Action Eye Trio in Sapphire (full size)

Stila In the Light Eyeshadow Sample

Very happy with the full size item so I guess I can't complain about the eyeshadow on a piece of paper sample.  That's my second one this month (another came from Ulta).  These mystery packs are so much nicer than the usual pick 2 items.  I really hope Birchbox keeps that option around and also continues with the deluxe and full size items in the packs!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 30, 2013)

> CO Bigelow Lemon Lip Balm (full size) Claudalie Divine Oil (vial)


 I love the lemon lip balm. I've bought 2 already though, so I hope I don't get that pick 2.


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 30, 2013)

One of my arrived and I received a full size Secret Agent Beauty lip gloss and a .5 oz Willa moisturizer sample.  I'm pretty impressed with the sizes.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yesterday, I was so sad and felt like such a Birchbox newbie! I ordered a 1 year gift subscription for my boyfriend's little sister as her birthday gift and I didn't realize that I could add items from the bonus shop! I called customer service today and they agreed to send the Tibi bag to her as well! So not all is lost, but I missed out on a mystery pack and the Amika flat iron!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So today all these mystery pick twos convinced me to finally upgrade my account to an annual subscription! I will post what I get when I receive it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So excited that I get to join in on the pick 2 fun.  I also never would have realized that you could get the Tibi makeup bag, the Amika travel iron, and a pick two with one order without all of your helpful posts! Thank you ladies of MUT!!


----------



## abreeskye (Jul 31, 2013)

GAH!  These pick two mystery packs you guys are getting are AMAZING, so I had to place an order myself, lol.  When I track it, it says it will be here tomorrow, so I can't wait.  (My tracking also said it was insured for $100) 

I'm sitting here now, not even received my first order with a mystery pack, and planning another order just to see what I get.  Sigh.  Naughty.  It would be super smart of BB to do this all the time!


----------



## LindaD (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm going to guess that these mystery Pick Twos will be staying, I think it's what they're doing to clear out their inventory now that the first box of a subscription isn't filled with random products.

I'm totally craving another mystery pack, even though my first hasn't arrived, like the junkie that I am. I was toying with the idea of ordering 5 of them (you know, so that one would be free, since it'd be over $35...).


----------



## cari12 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to guess that these mystery Pick Twos will be staying, I think it's what they're doing to clear out their inventory now that the first box of a subscription isn't filled with random products.
> 
> I'm totally craving another mystery pack, even though my first hasn't arrived, like the junkie that I am. I was toying with the idea of ordering 5 of them (you know, so that one would be free, since it'd be over $35...).


 I can only imagine the increase in orders they've probably had by offering them. At least from MUTers ;-) I love surprises like this (the same reason I'm a sucker for Julep mystery boxes too, haha) so I'll definitely be planning more orders as long as they keep offering these!


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 31, 2013)

I got Nuxe Creme Fraiche rehydrating mask and Secret Agent Lips Galore lip gloss


----------



## shy32 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a mini of etoile in the frosted raspberry color &amp; a extra large deluxe of LancÃ´me mascara- I'm super happy!! This mystery u pick was better than my entire box last month. I guess I'm going to have to place lots of bb orders...lol





> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my arrived and I received a full size Secret Agent Beauty lip gloss and a .5 oz Willa moisturizer sample.  I'm pretty impressed with the sizes.





> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Nuxe Creme Fraiche rehydrating mask and Secret Agent Lips Galore lip gloss


Lucky!!


----------



## abreeskye (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine just got here!  That was pretty quick, honestly.

I got Miss Jessie's Quick Curls 2 floz, and Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara in Excessive Black/Noir. 

I'll definitely get use out of the mascara, but am unsure about the Quick Curls.  Anyone else used that before?  I've heard good things about the Miss Jessie's stuff.  But my hair isn't curly.  It does have some wave to it though.  Will this work for me?  Or should I throw it on my trade list?

Thinking of placing an order today for either  the Suki Balancing Regimen or the Juice Beauty Organics to Clear Skin Set.  Anyone use either of these?  I need another mystery pick two!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Here are the items from my mystery packs this week. I'm a HUGE fan of "Beauty Protector" so I'll gladly take a repeat of this sample. One more mystery pack coming tomorrow-so addictive,right??


----------



## killalla (Jul 31, 2013)

I placed an order for both CEW Boxes and a Tweezerman tool, with the total just over $50, and received a Mystery Pack with the Benefit Finding Mr. Bright set, and two foil packets of Jouer Luminizing moisture tint.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 31, 2013)

I received two mystery packs today, nothing too exciting: 1-mythic oil vial .1 fl oz and 2fl oz nick chavez traditions shampooing cream 2-caudalie huile divine oil .1 fl oz and .09oz lipfusion infatuation gloss


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 31, 2013)

> Here are the items from my mystery packs this week. I'm a HUGE fan of "Beauty Protector" so I'll gladly take a repeat of this sample. One more mystery pack coming tomorrow-so addictive,right??


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 31, 2013)

>


 I finally figured out how to post pics!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 31, 2013)

I just placed an order for a 3 month gift subscription for a friend and a hair product for a total of $40 plus added the mystery pack since the packs they had left were not my type plus it seems everyone is getting amazing goodies!! I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jul 31, 2013)

I cracked




and got the Suki scrub I've been wanting with a 15% off coupon I found online, plus one of those weird SARAHPOTEMPA hair bun tools (as an alternative to sticking a sock in my hair), and the pick two mystery pack. I'm excited to see what I get!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 1, 2013)

I received the 12 benefits hair spray and the vitamin capsules that they were sending out a few months back (can't remember the brand at the moment). I'm happy to try these and ready to order my next mystery pack! The downside is the Amika dry shampoo I ordered is one of the worst dry shampoos I've ever tried! I'm returning it.


----------



## Alessandra321 (Aug 1, 2013)

For my $100 order, my mystery sample pack included By Terry Hydra Matte Nude Base (a huge sample, wish I could do photos!) and a gorgeous green Sumita eye shadow which looks full-sized. 

For my free ship with code (BBSHOP or something, got it off this thread) and points so it was "free", I received Ojon Damage Reverse Restorative conditioner (love this brand, and the sample size is big), and a strange little half-full vial of Lift Lab Lift and Fix High Potency Solution.

I've not tried three out of four of these brands, so I am THRILLED, and I love Ojon products, so Yay! This little half-ful vial is kind of strange but more fun than receiving something I've already sampled.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

My order and my mystery pack should be here tomorrow! I can't wait to see what I get! I'm excited and a little scared too! LOL


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 1, 2013)

I have two coming today the another one from an order I placed this morning. Hoping at least one of them will be really great.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two coming today the another one from an order I placed this morning. Hoping at least one of them will be really great.


 Good luck! Looking forward to seeing what you get!


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 1, 2013)

> I received the 12 benefits hair spray and the vitamin capsules that they were sending out a few months back (can't remember the brand at the moment). I'm happy to try these and ready to order my next mystery pack! The downside is the Amika dry shampoo I ordered is one of the worst dry shampoos I've ever tried! I'm returning it.


 Oh no, my amika dry shampoo will be here today. I really liked the Serge dry shampoo they sent out a while back, but I couldn't find it on the website the other day. Can I ask why you didn't like it??


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, my amika dry shampoo will be here today. I really liked the Serge dry shampoo they sent out a while back, but I couldn't find it on the website the other day. Can I ask why you didn't like it??


 I'll preface my opinion by saying that I am a dry shampoo-aholic and I have tried dozens of them and go through a couple cans a month.  I have actually thought about starting a blog just about dry shampoos LOL.  My hair is super long and thick and I dont like to get up early so I only wash it like twice a week and dry shampoo is my best friend all the other days (I actually think my hair looks better 2 or 3 days after washing). 

This one doesn't spray very well (like if you have arthritis you probably wouldn't even be able to do it) and the powder doesnt comb out at all.  It just kind of stuck to my hair very weirdly.  I had to rub my hair with a towel to get it off.  I shook and shook and it still did this.  I also don't think it really even absorbed any oil, and certainly not to any level that I am accustom to.  For $22 I am totally disappointed - especially since the packaging is soooooo freaking cute.

I didnt think anything would trump my TIGI Rockaholic (the most HG product ever) but I'm always up for trying a new one.  I recently tried the Klorane one from BB and I would say that one is right on par with the TIGI, so I guess I should've just bought that one.

Hopefully it works for you, hair products can be so different on different hair types! Please post what you think when yours arrives


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, I got two mystery packs today. The first had Incoco Nail Polish Strips in Freshly Picked and a Vichy Aqualia Thermal cream. Really nice, I love Vichy and have been wanting to try the nail polish strips. My second pick two turned out to be a pick one because all I got was an Ojon volumizing shampoo. I don't even know if I should complain as it was free but I really wish there had a least been a perfume sample in there as well.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 1, 2013)

> I'll preface my opinion by saying that I am a dry shampoo-aholic and I have tried dozens of them and go through a couple cans a month.Â  I have actually thought about starting a blog just about dry shampoos LOL.Â  My hair is super long and thick and I dont like to get up early so I only wash it like twice a week and dry shampoo is my best friend all the other days (I actually think my hair looks better 2 or 3 days after washing).Â  This one doesn't spray very well (like if you have arthritis you probably wouldn't even be able to do it) and the powder doesnt comb out at all.Â  It just kind of stuck to my hair very weirdly.Â  I had to rub my hair with a towel to get it off.Â  I shook and shook and it still did this.Â  I also don't think it really even absorbed any oil, and certainly not to any level that I am accustom to.Â  For $22 I am totally disappointed - especially since the packaging is soooooo freaking cute. I didnt think anything would trump my TIGI Rockaholic (the most HG product ever) but I'm always up for trying a new one.Â  I recently tried the Klorane one from BB and I would say that one is right on par with the TIGI, so I guess I should've just bought that one. Hopefully it works for you, hair products can be so different on different hair types! Please post what you think when yours arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for your input! I received the Khlorane dry shampoo and I feel like it made my hair dull. Like I said, the Serge Norman was great, but I couldn't find it the other day?-weird! I'll give the Amika a good try, and will report back with my findings!


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 1, 2013)

> My BB pick two mystery packs from last week: From my order I got on Saturday which contained my CEW boxes
> 
> And from my Model Co lipstick order ealier that week.Â


 Omg. That pack with the Algenist sample is the best one I've seen yet. Not that I need any more Algenist at the moment, but it is my favorite, and one of those little jars lasts me six months, on average. That's the same size that comes with $100 kit and a full size serum. I hoard Algenist.


> I'll preface my opinion by saying that I am a dry shampoo-aholic and I have tried dozens of them and go through a couple cans a month.Â  I have actually thought about starting a blog just about dry shampoos LOL.Â  My hair is super long and thick and I dont like to get up early so I only wash it like twice a week and dry shampoo is my best friend all the other days (I actually think my hair looks better 2 or 3 days after washing).Â  This one doesn't spray very well (like if you have arthritis you probably wouldn't even be able to do it) and the powder doesnt comb out at all.Â  It just kind of stuck to my hair very weirdly.Â  I had to rub my hair with a towel to get it off.Â  I shook and shook and it still did this.Â  I also don't think it really even absorbed any oil, and certainly not to any level that I am accustom to.Â  For $22 I am totally disappointed - especially since the packaging is soooooo freaking cute. I didnt think anything would trump my TIGI Rockaholic (the most HG product ever) but I'm always up for trying a new one.Â  I recently tried the Klorane one from BB and I would say that one is right on par with the TIGI, so I guess I should've just bought that one. Hopefully it works for you, hair products can be so different on different hair types! Please post what you think when yours arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you so much for the TIGI recommendation. I only shampoo every other day, and sometimes my roots get oily on even the first day, so I am alway excited to try New dry shampoo, but I hate the white powder look on my roots. OT but I have no idea why my tablet capitalizes random words like New. Weird.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2013)

My pick two yesterday: the Algenist and a Ken Do can't-remember-the-full-name towelette. Funny thing: That order had two packs of Willa towelettes.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My pick two yesterday: the Algenist and a Ken Do can't-remember-the-full-name towelette. Funny thing: That order had two packs of Willa towelettes.


 That sounds like my dream two pack. I love the Koh Gen Do Spa Cleansing Water.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I got two mystery packs today. The first had Incoco Nail Polish Strips in Freshly Picked and a Vichy Aqualia Thermal cream. Really nice, I love Vichy and have been wanting to try the nail polish strips. My second pick two turned out to be a pick one because all I got was an Ojon volumizing shampoo. I don't even know if I should complain as it was free but I really wish there had a least been a perfume sample in there as well.


 I would email or call Birchbox and tell them about the pick 2.  They have great customer service.  I am sure she would either send you something out or credit your account with points...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2013)

> My pick two yesterday: the Algenist and a Ken Do can't-remember-the-full-name towelette. Funny thing: That order had two packs of Willa towelettes.





> That sounds like my dream two pack. I love the Koh Gen Do Spa Cleansing Water.


 The thing that sucks is that I can't use the Algenist! Anything anti-aging causes problems.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Aug 1, 2013)

Mystery Pick Two:

Ojon Oil and Restorative Conditioner --not bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 1, 2013)

My mystery pick two were    Vapour organic lip gloss and a FLO Refillable fragrance atomizer.


----------



## tabarhodes (Aug 1, 2013)

Got my two mystery pick two sample packs today!  I only ordered these two things, but paid with points and got free shipping.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 1, 2013)

> The thing that sucks is that I can't use the Algenist! Anything anti-aging causes problems.


 Really? There's no retinol or anything like that in it. I can't use that sort of thing, either. The ingredient that is the star of their line is an "acid" they discovered, that coats a specific type of algae, helping to protect and regenerate it. They discovered it accidentally, while researching renewable energy. If you don't want it, I'm sure you can get a good trade for it. My God, these mystery pack contents get better and better! Full size products galore.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

OH GLORY BE! My BB order is out for delivery a day early!! I am on site today so I won't get to see it for a few hours, but when I get home I will get to see what my mystery pack contains and I will get to roll around in the Mary Lou-Manizer I've been dying to try!

Oh happy day!


----------



## Goodie (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I received that Ojon oil in one of my boxes in a tiny little vial!  This sample size is much nicer than what was in my box.  In fact it's so small I think it turned me off and I still have yet to try it.  Those are some nice sized samples!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2013)

> Really? There's no retinol or anything like that in it. I can't use that sort of thing, either. The ingredient that is the star of their line is an "acid" they discovered, that coats a specific type of algae, helping to protect and regenerate it. They discovered it accidentally, while researching renewable energy. If you don't want it, I'm sure you can get a good trade for it. My God, these mystery pack contents get better and better! Full size products galore.


 Yeah, I don't know what it is in this one, but it makes my skin all red and tingly/burny feeling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I think I already have one on my swap list I haven't managed to swap yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH GLORY BE! My BB order is out for delivery a day early!! I am on site today so I won't get to see it for a few hours, but when I get home I will get to see what my mystery pack contains and I will get to roll around in the Mary Lou-Manizer I've been dying to try!
> 
> Oh happy day!


 lol...rolling around in the Mary Lou. The mental image!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol...rolling around in the Mary Lou. The mental image!


 Oh...hmmm....you mean everyone doesn't do that? Hmmmm...well....okay......

nevermind


----------



## msbelle (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a 2.1 oz bottle of Redken Shine Flash spray and a set of Incoco Nail Polish strips. I think I have (literally) 5 different shine enhancing hair products so I'll likely give it away or trade it, but overall I thought that was a great pack! (Once I figure out how to post pictures on here, I'll put one up..)


 What is the Shine Flash spray? Because I got one and have no idea what to do with it. And a wash cloth for the face. meh. Oh, and my order was small, $37.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 1, 2013)

My order came and my pick two was a travel size of blow blow up thickening mist and a full size of the alima pure nourishing lip balm in rhubarb.  

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/blow-up-thickening-mist

&amp;

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/alima-nourishing-lip-balm


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2013)

> What is the Shine Flash spray? Because I got one and have no idea what to do with it. And a wash cloth for the face. meh. Oh, and my order was small, $37.
> 
> Â


 That Redken stuff makes your hair shiny. Or, in my case, turns your gray hairs very bright like there are tiny spotlights *just* on the grays. It is not a hold product.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That Redken stuff makes your hair shiny. Or, in my case, turns your gray hairs very bright like there are tiny spotlights *just* on the grays. It is not a hold product.


 Oh man oh man, here's hoping I don't have any Redken grey spotlightification thingamagiger waiting in my mailbox tonight!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 1, 2013)

BB doesn't even sell Redken products and apparently this Shine Flash spray was sent out in the July 2011 boxes.
http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=145125/shine_flash_02_glistening_mist/Redke

The Koh Gen Do facial cloths were left over from March 2012.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/koh-gen-do-cleansing-water-cloths

Really BB? Just because of this I think I'm going send the whole order back.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB doesn't even sell Redken products and apparently this Shine Flash spray was sent out in the July 2011 boxes.
> 
> ...


 Wouldn't blame you at all! Holy grey hair, Batman...who wants that?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girl, I hope you don't get it, too. This stuff is old, and after reading the reviews on MUA I'm scared to smell it, lol. I love the you write, you crack me up.


 I'm just flabbergasted that BB would send you products that are so old! What are they thinking? Maybe a better questions is are they thinking?

Now I'm ascared to go home. I am afraid some old moldy product will jump me when I open my mailbox!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order came and my pick two was a travel size of blow blow up thickening mist and a full size of the alima pure nourishing lip balm in rhubarb.
> 
> ...


 I got the alima pure nourishing lip balm in rhubarb in my earth month box last year. I liked the color and the minty scent but it had kinda a gritty feeling on my lips so I stopped using it pretty early on.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2013)

How are we jumping from, "these samples were sent out one time in 2011 and 2012, therefore the ones I got now are that old" considering one of the products is still being sold in the shop? Does anyone know if they were discontinued? Or contact the manufacturer to see how old they are/see how long the products can be used for? Plenty of products have a "good for _____ (month or year) time span before they're actually bad.


----------



## beautynewbie (Aug 1, 2013)

After my busted vasanti mystery pack, today I got the replacement: busted vitivia provitamins and lipfusion lipfatuation


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are we jumping from, "these samples were sent out one time in 2011 and 2012, therefore the ones I got now are that old" considering one of the products is still being sold in the shop? Does anyone know if they were discontinued? Or contact the manufacturer to see how old they are/see how long the products can be used for? Plenty of products have a "good for _____ (month or year) time span before they're actually bad.


 That's very true. I dunno, seemed like a good jump at the time!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2013)

> That's very true. I dunno, seemed like a good jump at the time!


 I don't even have any clue what the shelf life of hair products and wipes typically are. I just assumed the redken was new because they had an influx of new hair samples recently. I do know in the past ladies have had good luck contacting manufacturers about products.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 1, 2013)

Well I couldn't find a use by date. And I don't know how these have been stored. Since BB doesn't even sell it anymore, and they were sent out in the July 2011 boxes, they are more than likely left over from 2011. It states nowhere in the description that they will be sending out products that they don't sell anymore.

Quote from BB Pick 2 sample page: "or, if you like surprises (and, really, who doesnâ€™t?), check out the Mystery Pack. It includes one deluxe sample and one standard sample that weâ€™re especially excited about *right this minute*" Bolding mine.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even have any clue what the shelf life of hair products and wipes typically are. I just assumed the redken was new because they had an influx of new hair samples recently. I do know in the past ladies have had good luck contacting manufacturers about products.


 I don't either! having said that, I still don't want the grey spotlight effect stuff. The sun does way too much of that spotlighting the grey for me without having some help! LOL


----------



## msbelle (Aug 1, 2013)

From the Redken website:
 

*You asked:*
*How Can I Tell When My Product Was Made Or Expires?*
Redken's Virtual 411: Our products have been tested to have at least a *3-year *shelf life if unopened and stored at normal room temperature, during which they will retain their integrity and perform as expected. 
If your product looks and smells the way it normally does, it is good to use.
Certain products, for example sunscreens, may have an expiration date printed on the product.

So if these were from July 2011 that makes them well over two years old. How long they were made before BB received them, I don't know. How they were stored, I don't know.

ButterflyGrl, I don't need that spotlight either, lol.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 1, 2013)

sorry about the redken, guys. i got my two mystery packs today. i got two of the ojon restorative conditioners, the ojon oil. and lift lab serum. blah. was hoping for something more exciting.


----------



## annveal (Aug 1, 2013)

So I got the Redken as well and I checked the code on the bottom. It was manufactured in January 2011, so it's technically still good. But it still sucks they would send something so old. I'm returning it. I got 2 mystery packs (didn't like either), but I did actually pay for one, so I'm only returning one of them. How do returns work when you paid in points?


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm annoyed. I placed my order last week. Realized that I forgot to add the Tibi bag, so the said they would send it to me. I got my shipping notice for both the Tibi bag and my order and today according to the tracking number, they were out for deliver. I did get the Tibi bag, but not the rest of the order. Then I get another shipping notice for the lip balm.  It must have gotten left out of the original order. The lip balm is supposed to be delivered next Tuesday. Sigh... I just wanna know what's in my Mystery pick-two! Hopeful that it comes tomorrow.

Subtotal $83.93
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 15% off for Seventeen Magazine, 7TEEN15) -$21.09
600 reward points -$60.00
*Grand Total*
*$2.84*
Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) Choose I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb &amp; theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
$10.00 
Ordered: *1*
  $10.00 
Benefit Stay Flawless 15-Hour Primer $32.00 
Ordered: *1*
  $32.00 
Limited Edition: Mass Appeal - Birchbox for CEW $12.00 
Ordered: *1*
$12.00 
Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter - 2 Pack Flavor Mint $4.99 
Ordered: *1*
  $4.99 
Zoya Remove Plus Nail Polish Remover $9.99 
Ordered: *1*
$9.99 
Lomasi Maniâ€¢Pedi Gel Remover $4.95 
Ordered: *1*
  $4.95 
Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) Choose Mystery Pack $10.00 
Ordered: *1*
  $10.00


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

I got my mystery pick two. I got the Incoco nail polish appliquÃ© and the thing I'm most excited about -Algenist cream!!! I didn't dare hope I would get it. So excited!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2013)

> I got my mystery pick two. I got the Incoco nail polish appliquÃ© and the thing I'm most excited about -Algenist cream!!! I didn't dare hope I would get it. So excited!!!!


 The Incoco stickers are amazing. I put them on right before a week long trip to Florida and they lasted me the entire time. I've tried other stickers since that fell apart within a day.


----------



## annveal (Aug 1, 2013)

I got two mystery packs, hoping that at least one would be good. But I got the Number 4 firm hold gel I'll never use, an expired Redken, and another teeny bottle of Caudalie divine oil. The only thing I'm excited for is the wei buffing beads, but I think it's only worth 2 dollars. And here I was, thinking about ordering another one. I find it really hard to resist the word mystery. :/


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 1, 2013)

Got my BB order today (Instain blush and both CEW boxes)

My mystery samples are: Vapour Organic Beauty elixir gloss and Kelly Van Gogh Hair Color Protecting &amp; Illuminating Tonic (hoping this doesn't _illuminate _greys!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Incoco stickers are amazing. I put them on right before a week long trip to Florida and they lasted me the entire time. I've tried other stickers since that fell apart within a day.


 Seconding this! I gave mine to my mum and they lasted about 10 days on her before she finally removed them because her nails were growing out too much. 10 days is a MIRACLE for her, usually she's lucky if polishes/stickers last 3 days on her nails, even if the same exact product lasts 2 full weeks on mine. It drives her crazy lol.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

Ooh thanks for the info on the Incoco! I haven't tried them before and now I can't wait to give em a whirl. First gotta wait for my fingernail to grow back. It is a little over hallway there! Just a tip for you - don't shut your finger in a fire proof filing cabinet. I don't recommend it!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2013)

> Seconding this! I gave mine to my mum and they lasted about 10 days on her before she finally removed them because her nails were growing out too much. 10 days is a MIRACLE for her, usually she's lucky if polishes/stickers last 3 days on her nails, even if the same exact product lasts 2 full weeks on mine. It drives her crazy lol.


 I saw someone who solved the grow out problem with a ruffian mani! It looked awesome. Heeey, speaking of ruffian, wasn't there supposed to be a Ruffian curated box this year? I remember being convinced it would show up as September's box to go with FNO.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annveal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the Redken as well and I checked the code on the bottom. It was manufactured in January 2011, so it's technically still good. But it still sucks they would send something so old. I'm returning it. I got 2 mystery packs (didn't like either), but I did actually pay for one, so I'm only returning one of them. How do returns work when you paid in points?


 I think they said they refund in the same way you pay.

I was really disappointed with the Redken product also. They are misleading in the description of the mystery packs. They just found a way to get rid of old stock. Where did you find information for the code on the bottom of the can? I looked but couldn't find it.


----------



## annveal (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they said they refund in the same way you pay.
> 
> I was really disappointed with the Redken product also. They are misleading in the description of the mystery packs. They just found a way to get rid of old stock. Where did you find information for the code on the bottom of the can? I looked but couldn't find it.


 http://checkcosmetic.net/

If you enter the first line on the bottom of the can, the website will tell you when it was manufactured. It's probably the same batch as mine. I've already emailed them. It really sucks when some people get great stuff and others get things they are trying to get rid of.


----------



## mom2aqt (Aug 1, 2013)

I recieved my Pick Two today! I received a FULL Size Stila Bronzer ($36!) and a deluxe sample size of Ojon Rare Blend Oil (~$5). I will probably never use the bronzer (b/c I'm ultra fair) but I am still excited about getting a full size item!! I think I will definitely use and like the Ojon Oil though


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2013)

> I recieved my Pick Two today! I received a FULL Size Stila Bronzer ($36!) and a deluxeÂ sample size of Ojon Rare Blend Oil (~$5). I will probably never use the bronzer (b/c I'm ultra fair)Â but I am still excited about getting a full size item!! I think I will definitelyÂ use and like the Ojon Oil though
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 I'm fair skinned and once upon a time I got the stila bronzer. I wanted to like it since i got a full size in my box but it was just too much for me. If you're ever in the market for an amazing bronzer for fair skinned girls benefit hoola is perfect.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you for the link! I had it bookmarked and didn't realize it until I tried to add it again.



  I knew I had it on my old computer. Yes, mine is the same. I'll email them also and see what they say. I haven't checked the facial wipes. I'm going to look and see if I can find out about them. They do have a number on the package so if I can't find it I'll call them tomorrow and see if they are still good. Yeah, seeing so many getting new things and sending some of us this old stuff isn't right.


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 1, 2013)

Got my pick-2 today - I paid with points, got free shipping, and didn't order anything else.

I got the CO Bigelow Lemon Lip Cream (yay! I have almost put this in my cart SO many times!)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/c-o-bigelow-lemon-lip-cream

and

Ada Cosmetics Bronzer in Peach 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ada-cosmetics-bronzer


----------



## mom2aqt (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm fair skinned and once upon a time I got the stila bronzer. I wanted to like it since i got a full size in my box but it was just too much for me. If you're ever in the market for an amazing bronzer for fair skinned girls benefit hoola is perfect.


 Ah, good to know! Generally I love anything from Benefit too so that could be a win-win. Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are great samples!


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 2, 2013)

> Got my two mystery pick two sample packs today! Â I only ordered these two things, but paid with points and got free shipping. Â


 Omg! Look at that full size Stila! I use mine every day! One bottle lasted me a year! You are a very lucky gal! Hope you love it as much as I do!!!


----------



## tabarhodes (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks! I don't typically use bronzer so I'm not sure how I'll like it, but I was reading about the product and it seems pretty versatile so I'm definitely going to give it a try!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 2, 2013)

This is what I got! Vichy Purete Thermale One Step Cleanser and the By Terry Hyaluronic Face Glow.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow looks like BB is sending really good ones, I have one on the way I hope its good.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 2, 2013)

My pick two mystery pack:


----------



## hindsighting (Aug 2, 2013)

I ordered a mystery pack with nothing else and paid with points. Today I received the Ojon damage reverse conditioner (got this in the Gossip Girl box, but I'm happy for another since I remember loving it) and a tiny vial of Lift Labs skin regeneration lift and fix high potency solution, which isn't even on their website.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 2, 2013)

> I ordered a mystery pack with nothing else and paid with points. Today I received the Ojon damage reverse conditioner (got this in the Gossip Girl box, but I'm happy for another since I remember loving it) and a tiny vial of Lift Labs skin regeneration lift and fix high potency solution, which isn't even on their website.


 i got the same one. not too thrilled with it. the lift lab is on the site. pricey too. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/liftlab-lift-and-fix


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 2, 2013)

I got Color Club polish and a Stila moisturizer (both sample size). Could be worse I guess.


----------



## grayc (Aug 2, 2013)

I got a full size still lip gloss in light and a perfume sample.  Lip gloss was nice... but blech on the perfume. I did a new order today and did the mystery pack again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My pick two mystery pack:


 I want that bronzer! btw I love that kerastase product you got I have the full size and it does wonders for my hair.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 2, 2013)

Got my pack today, Ojon Rare Blend Oil and Ojon Restorative Conditioner. Kind of bummed that both items are of the same brand lol, but the Ojon oil is so pretty, I don't even know if I can bring myself to use it. I just want to stare at it in the bottle.

I only ordered a mystery pack and paid with points, if we're still keeping track of the value of our orders.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2013)

Meh...I got Redkin Shine Flash 02 and the Marie Veronique Organics Body Oil. Ah well...I'll use the body oil and it was free.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annveal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 2, 2013)

I got Befine Lip Treatment. I got this back in October 2011 and threw it away last fall because it smelled bad. This new tube smells just awful, I am not putting that on my lips. I emailed BB about it and my missing barrettes (they sent the email later that day about them being out of stock).. They apologized and said I'd get the email and no mention of the Befine. Disappointing. I know it was free but a bad product is a bad product.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 2, 2013)

My order. The Vapour Lip Gloss and the 12 Benefits Leave-In are my Mystery Pick 2. I can't wait to use the Black Soap. Color Club Editorial is a near-perfect dupe for OPI Just Spotted the Lizard from the Spiderman collection. I used 200 points and my 16-month code and paid nothing.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want that bronzer! btw I love that kerastase product you got I have the full size and it does wonders for my hair.
i wanted it too and i was glad that i got it.  what do i do with the hair sample? is it shampoo, conditioner or what, lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2013)

I have some of that Redken Shine Flash spray and it really isn't that bad. I don't love the smell, but I don't think it smells anything like garbage. I use a quick spray of it when I want a bit of shine. I don't have grays so I don't have that issue, but it does what it is intended to do.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 3, 2013)

I have one more mystery pack today coming with my Oscar "Something Blue" perfume and Tibi bag. I hope the mystery pack isn't a dud like the one I received on Thursday-nail stickers. Seriously, will never use them, but hoping to pass them off!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have one more mystery pack today coming with my Oscar "Something Blue" perfume and Tibi bag. I hope the mystery pack isn't a dud like the one I received on Thursday-nail stickers. Seriously, will never use them, but hoping to pass them off!


 The inocco?  They actually aren't stickers but are strips of real nail polish.  They are super easy to put on and last so long.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 3, 2013)

> The inocco? Â They actually aren't stickers but are strips of real nail polish. Â They are super easy to put on and last so long.


 Good to know! Thank you!!


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 3, 2013)

My mystery sample pack contained a 2 fl oz. bottle of "blow" thickening mist and a foil pack of "fresh" soy face cleaner. No stila bronzer, which I secretly wished for, but free is free!


----------



## IffB (Aug 3, 2013)

My mystery pack was a Nars Orgasm Highligher and a Ojion Conditioner.....took a little of the sting of the Clarisonic brushes that I ordered being twice as much as the ones from Amazon....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mystery pack was a Nars Orgasm Highligher and a Ojion Conditioner.....took a little of the sting of the Clarisonic brushes that I ordered being twice as much as the ones from Amazon....


 Woah, thanks for letting me know. I actually didn't know that. I was going to order them from from the site directly because I had the $25 off $50 coupon for registering... but this is even better. I get Amazon GC for using SB and have $70 in GC so I can get them for free if I want XD


----------



## IffB (Aug 3, 2013)

> Woah, thanks for letting me know. I actually didn't know that. I was going to order them from from the site directly because I had the $25 off $50 coupon for registering... but this is even better. I get Amazon GC for using SB and have $70 in GC so I can get them for free if I want XD


 Yes, Amazon has double packs of some Clarisonic brushes for $14.99.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

So disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm not having good luck with these pick 2s. My first one came with the shampoo sample spilled out all over. Decided to place a 2nd order and get another one because I love "mystery" item things. It came today. It had a Stila eyeshadow sample card that was bent and ripped. That's it. No 2nd sample.





I hesitated to even email CS about it because it was a free extra AND I had to email them about the last one so I feel weird having to complain twice in a row. I've been with BB almost a year now and have never had any issues until now though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Guess the mystery packs aren't meant to be in my life. Ha!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

But, as a bonus, I had ordered a full sized Beauty Protector spray in this order and I just sprayed a bit in the air. You guys weren't kidding, this stuff smells AMAZING and I can't wait to use it after I wash my hair next.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 3, 2013)

I got my mystery pack today. I got Ojon Volume Advance shampoo and Stila "Face the Day" moisturizer/gel. The Stila freaks me out a little bit because on the back the first thing it says is "warning: if a rash develops, discontinue use and consult a physician." That's the FIRST thing you put on the tube? Yikes! Kind of disappointing, but at least it was free.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 3, 2013)

> Yes, Amazon has double packs of some Clarisonic brushes for $14.99.


 Are they authentic? I can't imagine one head being so cheap let alone two...


----------



## LindaD (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine was a 1 oz tube of Alessandro Hand Spa Cream Rich (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/alessandro-cream-rich) and a foil of Kerastate Ciment Thermique (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/kerastase-ciment-thermique), which I sampled before and really liked (and got about four uses out of), so I'm happy to have a little more.

Oh, and this was the mystery pack I got from updating my subscription to an annual one.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mystery pack was a Nars Orgasm Highligher and a Ojion Conditioner.....took a little of the sting of the Clarisonic brushes that I ordered being twice as much as the ones from Amazon....


 I definitely wouldn't mind getting that one.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that, you should definitely email them about that.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But, as a bonus, I had ordered a full sized Beauty Protector spray in this order and I just sprayed a bit in the air. You guys weren't kidding, this stuff smells AMAZING and I can't wait to use it after I wash my hair next.


 I love that stuff the first time I used it I spent all day sniffing my hair like a weirdo lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But, as a bonus, I had ordered a full sized Beauty Protector spray in this order and I just sprayed a bit in the air. You guys weren't kidding, this stuff smells AMAZING and I can't wait to use it after I wash my hair next.


 Have you tried the perfume Pink Sugar, by Aquolina? That's what it reminded me of the first time I smelled it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautynewbie (Aug 4, 2013)

> I did, but I feel like I'm going to end up on some list for people who complain too much and they'll just say "too bad" in the future if I ever have a spilled or missing item again :- I hope I'm not the first person who had problems with their orders twice in a row.Â  Ha! Me too. I used it on my girls' hair after their bath last night. They both have fine, curly or wavy hair that tangles super easy and even with conditioner and detangling spray the post bath brushing is always a struggle. Last night they sat and didn't even flinch. The stuff worked SO well. I'm a believer!Â  I have not, but I'm going to have to go find that now. After seeing how well it works on hair I probably shouldn't go wasting my bottle as a room spray ;-)


 I feel the same way and wrote that on my last email. I had a broken mystery pack in my full size order along with some damage to one of my products. They sent a replacement which was broken as well. I have sent pictures every time. This last email they just credited me points and didn't offer another pack. I love points but this time I would have rather had the pack. Their CS has always been great!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I did, but I feel like I'm going to end up on some list for people who complain too much and they'll just say "too bad" in the future if I ever have a spilled or missing item again :- I hope I'm not the first person who had problems with their orders twice in a row.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Imberis (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that stuff the first time I used it I spent all day sniffing my hair like a weirdo lol.


I feel like the only person I've seen that hates the smell (I'm sure there's someone else out there, though)! Everyone loves it, but I hate the smell. Luckily it dissipates after about ten minutes. I _LOVE_ the Beauty Protector and how it makes my hair feel, so I put up with the smell. It makes my hair feel smooth and shiny. LoL


----------



## KayEss (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel like the only person I've seen that hates the smell (I'm sure there's someone else out there, though)! Everyone loves it, but I hate the smell. Luckily it dissipates after about ten minutes. I _LOVE_ the Beauty Protector and how it makes my hair feel, so I put up with the smell. It makes my hair feel smooth and shiny. LoL


 I wouldn't say I hate the smell, but it's definitely not my favorite. I have yet to fall in love with the product unfortunately, scent or otherwise. I guess I'm head over heels "in like" with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered the full size after everyone was raving about it (and I'm glad I did, since I _still_ haven't gotten a sample), but it doesn't really seem to make that much of a difference for my hair. The only nice part about it is that it protects AND conditions at the same time; most protector sprays don't.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't say I hate the smell, but it's definitely not my favorite. I have yet to fall in love with the product unfortunately, scent or otherwise. I guess I'm head over heels "in like" with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered the full size after everyone was raving about it (and I'm glad I did, since I _still_ haven't gotten a sample), but it doesn't really seem to make that much of a difference for my hair. The only nice part about it is that it protects AND conditions at the same time; most protector sprays don't.


My hair is a little frizzy and I live in extreme humidity, so it really helps! I was kind of shocked that it worked and didn't weigh my hair down.

The Ojon shampoo sample I got smells weird. It has a use-by date on the bottom for 2015, so it should still be good. I can't tell if it's supposed to smell this way or something happened to it! It smells like old lavender and something _off_, but I can't quite describe it.


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 4, 2013)

I got my 2nd Mystery Pick Two in yesterday.  I got one of those Twistband headbands (which I'll probably never use, lol, would rather have the pony tail holders ... but may cut this one and make 2 ponytails holders out of it!) and the Miracle Skin Transformer Microderm.  I'm really excited to try that!  I'm SO tempted to place another order, but I've so bad this month.  I need to show some restraint, lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 4, 2013)

It seems like a lot of these mystery packs are arriving messed up (mine included) and I'm so confused as to why since I had a big order and nothing else was damaged. They sent me a new one but they sent it to my law school apartment (which I should be back at in a few days). I guess we'll see what it looks like then.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## teastrong (Aug 5, 2013)

I got my first Mystery Pack - Got the Nuance eye trio in a blueish color, and Incoco nail polish strips in a floral pattern.  Not too thrilled about them but appreciate that they both larger sized items.  I have another one coming soon.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It seems like a lot of these mystery packs are arriving messed up (mine included) and I'm so confused as to why since I had a big order and nothing else was damaged.
> 
> They sent me a new one but they sent it to my law school apartment (which I should be back at in a few days). I guess we'll see what it looks like then.


 I'm guessing they probably just have the mystery packs in a big bin and grab them as needed. The one that just came was upside down in my box, crammed in there and it wasn't sealed and looked like it just been grabbed and shoved in. I'm thinking whatever the 2nd item was supposed to be fell out before it got to my box.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did, but I feel like I'm going to end up on some list for people who complain too much and they'll just say "too bad" in the future if I ever have a spilled or missing item again :- I hope I'm not the first person who had problems with their orders twice in a row.
> When I was checking out unboxing vids a while back, I came across one girl who complained about something every month. They would award her 100 points for the box but after many months of that, they finally told her too bad. I'm not sure she ever really paid for a box. So you should be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 2nd Mystery Pick Two in yesterday.  I got one of those Twistband headbands (which I'll probably never use, lol, would rather have the pony tail holders ... but may cut this one and make 2 ponytails holders out of it!) and the Miracle Skin Transformer Microderm.  I'm really excited to try that!  I'm SO tempted to place another order, but I've so bad this month.  I need to show some restraint, lol.


 I did cut mine in half and made two pony tail holders and they work great. As a head band it wouldn't stay on.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was a 1 oz tube of Alessandro Hand Spa Cream Rich (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/alessandro-cream-rich) and a foil of Kerastate Ciment Thermique (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/kerastase-ciment-thermique), which I sampled before and really liked (and got about four uses out of), so I'm happy to have a little more.
> 
> Oh, and this was the mystery pack I got from updating my subscription to an annual one.


 I'd love to try that hand cream but wow is it expensive. Do you like it? I just got the 32 oz. Rich Girl hand cream by Deborah Lippmann and love it, but would like a sample of the Alessandro to try out for an overnight cream.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 5, 2013)

I think they almost award points too liberally.  I mean, I had multiple problems with orders last month and in all they gave me 300 points.  It was unnecessary to give me that many points in my opinion.  Maybe they should just do 50 points or something for mishaps?  I do think that they need to change the way they refund orders that are paid for with both points and money though.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they almost award points too liberally.  I mean, I had multiple problems with orders last month and in all they gave me 300 points.  It was unnecessary to give me that many points in my opinion.  Maybe they should just do 50 points or something for mishaps?  I do think that they need to change the way they refund orders that are paid for with both points and money though.


 Agreed!  A few months ago I had issues two months in a row and got 100 points each time.  The second time I really wasn't expecting it (It was the Caldrea lotion, and I was missing one packet out of 3), and I really didn't think one lotion packet was worth a $10 store credit.  I had only emailed them to ask if there was any way they could send out the missing packet, because it was a scent I really wanted to try!  I think 50 points for an issue is fair.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they almost award points too liberally.  I mean, I had multiple problems with orders last month and in all they gave me 300 points.  It was unnecessary to give me that many points in my opinion.  Maybe they should just do 50 points or something for mishaps?  I do think that they need to change the way they refund orders that are paid for with both points and money though.


I agree.  I emailed them that I wanted to return the Amika dry shampoo I ordered because I didnt like it and the button was hard to push down and they gave me 100 points, a refund and told me to keep it.  I wasn't expecting (or deserving) of any points, so it seemed kind of weird.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

They do seem to give out points pretty generously, but it gets people shopping in their store more too so maybe they've found it to be worth it from both good CS and sales? At any rate I just got an email from CS and they are sending out a new mystery pick 2 and a couple extra samples. I'm crossing my crossables this order shows up intact!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They do seem to give out points pretty generously, but it gets people shopping in their store more too so maybe they've found it to be worth it from both good CS and sales?
> 
> At any rate I just got an email from CS and they are sending out a new mystery pick 2 and a couple extra samples. I'm crossing my crossables this order shows up intact!


 You absolutely deserve ALL THE POINTS AND SAMPLES.  Two messed-up Mystery Packs is nuts. I hope everything arrives in perfect shape!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

> > They do seem to give out points pretty generously, but it gets people shopping in their store more too so maybe they've found it to be worth it from both good CS and sales? At any rate I just got an email from CS and they are sending out a new mystery pick 2 and a couple extra samples. I'm crossing my crossables this order shows up intact!
> 
> 
> You absolutely deserve ALL THE POINTS AND SAMPLES. Â Two messed-up Mystery Packs is nuts. I hope everything arrives in perfect shape!


 Thanks! I hope so too!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They do seem to give out points pretty generously, but it gets people shopping in their store more too so maybe they've found it to be worth it from both good CS and sales?
> 
> At any rate I just got an email from CS and they are sending out a new mystery pick 2 and a couple extra samples. I'm crossing my crossables this order shows up intact!


 Yay that's great! hope you get great samples.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got an order through Birchbox and got the mystery pack but it only included one sample.

I thought it was two samples in the mystery pack?


----------



## cari12 (Aug 5, 2013)

> I am sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got an order through Birchbox and got the mystery pack but it only included one sample. I thought it was two samples in the mystery pack?


 Email CS! That happened to me and they are awesome about fixing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 5, 2013)

I could only resist so long. I just ordered the 12 Benefits, Twistband Nautical Ties, and One Love Organics Easy Does It. I added the Tibi bag and a Mystery Pick 2. I gave the code 20off a shot and it worked just fine.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

I just got off the waitlist and subscribed! And I couldn't resist....along with my subscription, I ordered the ModelCo lipstick trio in classics and two of the mystery pick 2 packs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got off the waitlist and subscribed! And I couldn't resist....along with my subscription, I ordered the ModelCo lipstick trio in classics and two of the mystery pick 2 packs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what I get!


Welcome to the crazy world of BB. I hope you enjoy it as much as most of us do.  I ordered both sets of the ModelCo lipsticks and love them. There are a few colors that I will be giving away because they do not match my skin tone but the consistency is so soothing. they just glide on and your lips feel moist.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome to the crazy world of BB. I hope you enjoy it as much as most of us do.  I ordered both sets of the ModelCo lipsticks and love them. There are a few colors that I will be giving away because they do not match my skin tone but the consistency is so soothing. they just glide on and your lips feel moist.


 Thanks! I almost hope I don't love them, because then I'll have to buy the neutrals too and I've already spent so much money recently lol.


----------



## LindaD (Aug 5, 2013)

OK, so I only ordered five mystery pick-two's and used the 20off coupon code, which came out to $32 with free shipping (since one pack is free).

Pack 1: Benefit It's Potent! eye cream (0.1 oz size) and Willa Clear Face Moisturizer (0.5 oz)

Pack 2: Pangea Organics Facial Cream (1 oz) and Lulu Organics Hair Powder (5 g packet)

Pack 3: Nuance by Salma Hayek Lights, Camera, Action Eye Trio (full size) and Miss Jessie's Quick Curls (2 oz)

Pack 4: another Nuance by Salma Hayek Lights, Camera, Action Eye Trio (full size) and Ada Cosmetics Peach Bronzer

Pack 5: Shu Uemura Moisture Velvet Shampoo and Nourishing Treatment (pretty large foils of each) and Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Cream (looks like 2 oz)

Overall, I'm pretty thrilled with what I got! Some I'll be posting on my trade page, but most of these things are things I would really like to try. I was thrilled to be able to use the coupon code (and I'm trying to post this really fast in case others are interested-- I'm pretty sure that code is going to expire in half an hour).


----------



## BexDev (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok.  Total lurker here *waves*.  I'm pretty new to the Birchbox fun, but I love seeing the awesome deals you all seem to come up with!  So naturally, I had to get in on the mystery pack fun!  Unassumingly enough I ordered the Suki scrub and They're Real mascara and also got the pick two mystery pack and the tibi bag between points and codes....FOR FOURTEEN FREAKING DOLLARS?!  SERIOUSLY?!  I almost peed.  I probably would've peed getting either one of those items alone for $14 but I knew I could come here and share my excitement!!!  

*end rant*


----------



## jayeme (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok.  Total lurker here *waves*.  I'm pretty new to the Birchbox fun, but I love seeing the awesome deals you all seem to come up with!  So naturally, I had to get in on the mystery pack fun!  Unassumingly enough I ordered the Suki scrub and They're Real mascara and also got the pick two mystery pack and the tibi bag between points and codes....FOR FOURTEEN FREAKING DOLLARS?!  SERIOUSLY?!  I almost peed.  I probably would've peed getting either one of those items alone for $14 but I knew I could come here and share my excitement!!!
> 
> *end rant*


 
Wow! That is super exciting!


----------



## LindaD (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok.  Total lurker here *waves*.  I'm pretty new to the Birchbox fun, but I love seeing the awesome deals you all seem to come up with!  So naturally, I had to get in on the mystery pack fun!  Unassumingly enough I ordered the Suki scrub and They're Real mascara and also got the pick two mystery pack and the tibi bag between points and codes....FOR FOURTEEN FREAKING DOLLARS?!  SERIOUSLY?!  I almost peed.  I probably would've peed getting either one of those items alone for $14 but I knew I could come here and share my excitement!!!
> 
> *end rant*


I know, that point system is why I'll probably never cancel my Birchbox. Hurray on your order, that's a sweet sweet deal.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 6, 2013)

I got Alessandro hand cream tube (same as the one I got in a past bb and hated) and a single foil packet of Thymes lotus santal body lotion. Weird that they gave me two lotion samples.At least it was free.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok.  Total lurker here *waves*.  I'm pretty new to the Birchbox fun, but I love seeing the awesome deals you all seem to come up with!  So naturally, I had to get in on the mystery pack fun!  Unassumingly enough I ordered the Suki scrub and They're Real mascara and also got the pick two mystery pack and the tibi bag between points and codes....FOR FOURTEEN FREAKING DOLLARS?!  SERIOUSLY?!  I almost peed.  I probably would've peed getting either one of those items alone for $14 but I knew I could come here and share my excitement!!!
> 
> *end rant*


 This is why I love Birchbox! 



 It's so awesome to be able to buy pricier stuff with no guilt. Using points is the best!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok.  Total lurker here *waves*.  I'm pretty new to the Birchbox fun, but I love seeing the awesome deals you all seem to come up with!  So naturally, I had to get in on the mystery pack fun!  Unassumingly enough I ordered the Suki scrub and They're Real mascara and also got the pick two mystery pack and the tibi bag between points and codes....FOR FOURTEEN FREAKING DOLLARS?!  SERIOUSLY?!  I almost peed.  I probably would've peed getting either one of those items alone for $14 but I knew I could come here and share my excitement!!!
> 
> *end rant*


 Welcome!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got Alessandro hand cream tube (same as the one I got in a past bb and hated) and a single foil packet of Thymes lotus santal body lotion. Weird that they gave me two lotion samples.At least it was free.


 What did you hate about the hand cream?


----------



## msbelle (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok.  Total lurker here *waves*.  I'm pretty new to the Birchbox fun, but I love seeing the awesome deals you all seem to come up with!  So naturally, I had to get in on the mystery pack fun!  Unassumingly enough I ordered the Suki scrub and They're Real mascara and also got the pick two mystery pack and the tibi bag between points and codes....FOR FOURTEEN FREAKING DOLLARS?!  SERIOUSLY?!  I almost peed.  I probably would've peed getting either one of those items alone for $14 but I knew I could come here and share my excitement!!!
> 
> *end rant*


 Congrats, that's an awesome deal! And welcome to the forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## amandah (Aug 6, 2013)

> Ok. Â Total lurker here *waves*. Â I'm pretty new to the Birchbox fun, but I love seeing the awesome deals you all seem to come up with! Â So naturally, I had to get in on the mystery pack fun! Â Unassumingly enough I ordered the Suki scrub and They're Real mascara and also got the pick two mystery pack and the tibi bag between points and codes....FOR FOURTEEN FREAKING DOLLARS?! Â SERIOUSLY?! Â I almost peed. Â I probably would've peed getting either one of those items alone for $14 but I knew I could come here and share my excitement!!! Â  *end rant* :yesss:


 This is exactly what i ordered! Weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 6, 2013)

> What did you hate about the hand cream?


 I don't like the way it smells, but it's not bad smelling, I am just extremely picky about fragrances. It is a good sized sample, and if it were unscented or a scent I liked, I would have been really happy. Travel sized lotions are a prize to me, because I lotion a lot on the go.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like the way it smells, but it's not bad smelling, I am just extremely picky about fragrances. It is a good sized sample, and if it were unscented or a scent I liked, I would have been really happy. Travel sized lotions are a prize to me, because I lotion a lot on the go.


Just chiming in to agree. I received the hand cream in one of my boxes back at the beginning of the year. The hand cream is thick and feels great after you slather it on but there's something in the fragrance that just doesn't sit right with me. I sometimes use it at night just before I go to bed (since I'll be asleep and won't smell it) but no other time.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you, Moonittude and IMDawnP. Glad to know about the scent. I'm not going to buy it, but will try it if I ever get a sample. I use a lot of hand creams and lotions, too, and at that price I'd like to try before I buy.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

My mystery pack arrived not too excited.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 8, 2013)

I can't remember all my Mystery Picks but I do know that so far I have received the Stila full size bronzer (way way too dark for me), a Stila lipgloss, a lipstick (forget which one), random hair stuff.

   I'm addicted to the Mystery Picks and have 3 more on the way from orders.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't remember all my Mystery Picks but I do know that so far I have received the Stila full size bronzer (way way too dark for me), a Stila lipgloss, a lipstick (forget which one), random hair stuff.
> 
> I'm addicted to the Mystery Picks and have 3 more on the way from orders.


 Exciting! I haven't done this before, but I have 2 on the way and I can't wait to see what I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How many of these have you done so far? Did you get a makeup item in most of them?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I've had 4 so far and I've been very, very lucky to get a makeup item in each one. Crossing fingers that my luck continues. Oh, I got the Incoco nail strips too.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm holding off on my next order until the next box update to see what new things are added (and as side note, they seem to be adding new stuff that does not show up on the New page) and what brands are going to have free shipping.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I've had 4 so far and I've been very, very lucky to get a makeup item in each one. Crossing fingers that my luck continues. Oh, I got the Incoco nail strips too.


 Nice! I hope I'm that lucky!


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't remember all my Mystery Picks but I do know that so far I have received the Stila full size bronzer (way way too dark for me), a Stila lipgloss, a lipstick (forget which one), random hair stuff.
> 
> I'm addicted to the Mystery Picks and have 3 more on the way from orders.


 I love that stila bronzer! I will happily take it off your hands if you want to add it to the box swap!  Although I think I get it before you, so that won't work haha!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

I just got my first mystery pack thanks to you all ðŸ˜³*enablers*! Hehehaha I received INCO India oil thru a trade because I didn't get it last months box. I fell in love with it. It's great for long hair. I really like the scent. I discovered that BB recently added INCO Shampoo and Conditioner in travel sizes so I could try it out. OMG! I was shocked that those travel sizes are HUGE! Mystery pack was ok. I'm curious to try the hand cream. Kinda meh on kerastase. I'm expecting another one probably next week. The scent is the same as INCO India oil.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 8, 2013)

I need to try that INCO stuff. And there's the hand cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have liked to get that mystery pack but my chances of getting it are slim to none, lol.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a mystery pack coming tomorrow. I'm so excited to see what it is! This is my second one. I liked my first one, but I'm hoping for some kind of makeup item in it this time....or they could give me the same one again, I wouldn't complain at all!


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 8, 2013)

My shipping has been updated and my mystery pack will be here today instead of tomorrow!! I seriously believe I'm more excited for mystery packs than my actual order!! Lol!!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My shipping has been updated and my mystery pack will be here today instead of tomorrow!! I seriously believe I'm more excited for mystery packs than my actual order!! Lol!!


 My order was supposed to come tomorrow as well, so when I saw this I checked, and it's out for delivery! Yay! 2 mystery packs coming my way! (Oh, and the ModelCo lipstick trio....haha, can't forget about my actual order!)


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 8, 2013)

> My order was supposed to come tomorrow as well, so when I saw this I checked, and it's out for delivery! Yay! 2 mystery packs coming my way! (Oh, and the ModelCo lipstick trio....haha, can't forget about my actual order!)


 Sending some "awesome mystery pack mojo" out for us!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My order was supposed to come tomorrow as well, so when I saw this I checked, and it's out for delivery! Yay! 2 mystery packs coming my way! (Oh, and the ModelCo lipstick trio....haha, can't forget about my actual order!)


 Checked mine and still scheduled for tomorrow. It is about 200 miles away at last check in this morning, so I'm pretty confident it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sending some "awesome mystery pack mojo" out for us!!


 Me too!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 8, 2013)

It's here! This is what I got: 





I'm pretty disappointed by the duplicate item. Each pack contained one lip gloss and one other item, in the same box. You'd think it would have occurred to someone as they put everything together.....


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 8, 2013)

My pick two mystery- stila "face the day" and my 4th sample bottle of "beauty protector".


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 8, 2013)

> It's here! This is what I got:Â
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed by the duplicate item. Each pack contained one lip gloss and one other item, in the same box. You'd think it would have occurred to someone as they put everything together.....


 I'd say you're in luck if you like that gloss. I totally understand wanting something new and exciting.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here! This is what I got:
> 
> ...


 I wanted to try that gloss, I will have to place another order soon.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd say you're in luck if you like that gloss. I totally understand wanting something new and exciting.


 True. I just tried it, and I like it okay, but I don't love it. I'd rather have had something different, but I guess that something different could have turned out to be something I hate!


----------



## Babs (Aug 8, 2013)

Major bummer. Tibi bag is gone. What the eff 13 month code that never came!! I'm at 14 month now...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here! This is what I got:
> 
> ...


 I was sent a duplicate item in the same order too. The kicker is that there was nothing else in the package except the mystery packs. They gave me two Ojon conditioners. I just chalked it up to BB's general sloppiness.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was sent a duplicate item in the same order too. The kicker is that there was nothing else in the package except the mystery packs. They gave me two Ojon conditioners. I just chalked it up to BB's general sloppiness.


 So annoying. I actually sent an email, I don't really expect anything to come of it but I figured they should know people are not thrilled about that.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 8, 2013)

Today's Mystery items: Stila lipgloss in "Lights" and Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel (0.25 oz) Yay!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

I got another mystery pack along with my 24 hrs discovery order. I m disappointed. It's 12 Benefit spray protector for hair (I had that sample before) and Incoco sticker in floral peachy pattern (I love Incoco but not that color). Is it possible to return mystery pack?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got another mystery pack along with my 24 hrs discovery order. I m disappointed. It's 12 Benefit spray protector for hair (I had that sample before) and Incoco sticker in floral peachy pattern (I love Incoco but not that color). Is it possible to return mystery pack?


 did you get it for free or pay for it? if you paid for it i feel like there should be some kind of return policy on it, since the item page doesn't say anything about being final sale. i'd email them to see.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> did you get it for free or pay for it? if you paid for it i feel like there should be some kind of return policy on it, since the item page doesn't say anything about being final sale. i'd email them to see.


 Yeah I paid for it. Ok will contact them then. Thanks.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Major bummer. Tibi bag is gone. What the eff 13 month code that never came!! I'm at 14 month now...


 They usually come in the 14th month. Mine was in the second week.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> did you get it for free or pay for it? if you paid for it i feel like there should be some kind of return policy on it, since the item page doesn't say anything about being final sale. i'd email them to see.


 I PM BB via FB. Is there any other best way to get ahold of them? I'm trying to avoid using telephone.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I PM BB via FB. Is there any other best way to get ahold of them? I'm trying to avoid using telephone.


Just email [email protected]  You will get a robot reply saying there's a 3 day response time, but they responded to me within a few hours twice in the last week.  Especially if you put something like "return" in the subject line.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Just email [email protected]Â  You will get a robot reply saying there's a 3 day response time, but they responded to me within a few hours twice in the last week.Â  Especially if you put something like "return" in the subject line.


 Actually I got a response within an hr and 15 mins. They know me because I can't talk on the phone. A while ago, they asked me to call first just in case if I wasn't fake which is understandable. They were able to compromised with me to use FB chat only for me because of my hearing. They were so accommodating about that. I wish companies would be this flexible. I'm able to return the mystery pack but only for one time being and will get my refund. She said that with mystery pack, it's noted separately so the system doesn't recognize subscription box contents to avoid dups or 'have had tried it before'. It was nice of Sarah to accept a return for this time only. I will be more cautious with mystery pack option. Like you guys have said its a gamble!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually I got a response within an hr and 15 mins. They know me because I can't talk on the phone. A while ago, they asked me to call first just in case if I wasn't fake which is understandable. They were able to compromised with me to use FB chat only for me because of my hearing. They were so accommodating about that. I wish companies would be this flexible. I'm able to return the mystery pack but only for one time being and will get my refund. She said that with mystery pack, it's noted separately so the system doesn't recognize subscription box contents to avoid dups or 'have had tried it before'. It was nice of Sarah to accept a return for this time only. I will be more cautious with mystery pack option. Like you guys have said its a gamble!


Good to hear!  It's really handy that some companies respond so quick on there




  Glad they let you return it and that they fixed it for you so quick!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They do seem to give out points pretty generously, but it gets people shopping in their store more too so maybe they've found it to be worth it from both good CS and sales?
> 
> At any rate I just got an email from CS and they are sending out a new mystery pick 2 and a couple extra samples. I'm crossing my crossables this order shows up intact!


 Did you end up getting your samples yet? 

I also had this happen to me that there was only sample in my pack and they told me they would send out another pack plus another mystery item.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 9, 2013)

> > They do seem to give out points pretty generously, but it gets people shopping in their store more too so maybe they've found it to be worth it from both good CS and sales? At any rate I just got an email from CS and they are sending out a new mystery pick 2 and a couple extra samples. I'm crossing my crossables this order shows up intact!
> 
> 
> Did you end up getting your samples yet?Â  I also had this happen to me that there was only sample in my pack and they told me they would send out another pack plus another mystery item.Â


 They just came! I was just coming over here to post! BB CS is awesome! Not only did I get an amazing (and not messed up or half missing) pick two but they threw in an extra sample pack with a beauty blender, MAKE eye makeup remover and mini lipstick! So fun!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I PM BB via FB. Is there any other best way to get ahold of them? I'm trying to avoid using telephone.


 twitter. i'm not a phone person so i contact them there and get them 7 days a week


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually I got a response within an hr and 15 mins. They know me because I can't talk on the phone. A while ago, they asked me to call first just in case if I wasn't fake which is understandable. They were able to compromised with me to use FB chat only for me because of my hearing. They were so accommodating about that. I wish companies would be this flexible. I'm able to return the mystery pack but only for one time being and will get my refund. She said that with mystery pack, it's noted separately so the system doesn't recognize subscription box contents to avoid dups or 'have had tried it before'. It was nice of Sarah to accept a return for this time only. I will be more cautious with mystery pack option. Like you guys have said its a gamble!


 wow that's awesome that they were so accommodating!!!

i think i'll probably just stick with getting the sample packs if they're free


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just came! I was just coming over here to post!
> 
> BB CS is awesome! Not only did I get an amazing (and not messed up or half missing) pick two but they threw in an extra sample pack with a beauty blender, MAKE eye makeup remover and mini lipstick! So fun!


 Oh my goodness!!!!


----------



## BexDev (Aug 9, 2013)

Shampoo and Chapstick?! 





Bummer of a first mystery pack!  Oh well, now that just gives me an excuse to go find something else to buy so I can try again.  That's rational....right??

One thing that was kind of a nice surprise was the Tibi bag.  I was expecting it to just be a little Ipsy-ish sized make up bag, but it's actually pretty huge!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 9, 2013)

I got what I think is a good mystery pack: Algenist Firming Creme (1/4 of full size) and Stila Eyeshadow card from "In The Light".

I really didn't need_ another_ Algenist sample - I think I have 3 unopened tbh and am currently using 1.  But always have one in my rotation so it'll get used, and it's a generous sample!  I do like Algenist and have purchased full-size items because of their samples.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2013)

> > > They do seem to give out points pretty generously, but it gets people shopping in their store more too so maybe they've found it to be worth it from both good CS and sales? At any rate I just got an email from CS and they are sending out a new mystery pick 2 and a couple extra samples. I'm crossing my crossables this order shows up intact!
> >
> >
> > Did you end up getting your samples yet?Â  I also had this happen to me that there was only sample in my pack and they told me they would send out another pack plus another mystery item.Â
> ...


 WOW! Happy Birthday to YOU!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i was a little disappointed when i got the chapstick in my mystery pack too because chapstick is _kinda_ boring. but then i remembered i needed new chapstick and i actually really love it!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Aug 11, 2013)

Great score, cari12!

My new sample pack is Huile Divine oil by Caudalie, and bergamont body wash by Malin+Goetz. They smell good. Aleady had the body wash but it is handy for travel so that's fine.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2013)

Sad face.  They're no longer listed on the pick-two dropdown menu.  They're still listed on the text of the page, but you can't add them to your cart.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 11, 2013)

> Sad face. Â They're no longer listed on the pick-two dropdown menu. Â They're still listed on the text of the page, but you can't add them to your cart.


 Nnnnnoooooooo! I think we depleted their supply. I hope it comes back.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 11, 2013)

> Nnnnnoooooooo! I think we depleted their supply. I hope it comes back.


 It was bound to happen. A lot of the items they were sending in the Mystery Packs go wayyyy back, so I assumed they were just clearing out leftover stuff. My thinking is they'll bring them back, but there will be a much more limited quantity.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 11, 2013)

I have an order out there somewhere that has a mystery pack in it. It was scheduled for delivery on Friday, but when it got to Spokane, they decided it needed a vacation in Salt Lake City, so not sure when it will get back to Spokane and then hopefully here. My BB was scheduled for delivery Monday, but someone decided it needed a trip to Idaho.


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 11, 2013)

I haz a sad.  I was about to place an order just to get a mystery pick two!


----------



## msmandapanda (Aug 11, 2013)

I received the Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle Spray and Thymes eucalyptus Body Lotion. The spray is definitely a winner, but the lotion seems like something you'd find in a cheap hotel room. I kind of expected to have one good sample and out lousy one thought. I find almost all of the pick-two's to be this way.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 11, 2013)

> I received the Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle Spray and Thymes eucalyptus Body Lotion. The spray is definitely a winner, but the lotion seems like something you'd find in a cheap hotel room. I kind of expected to have one good sample and out lousy one thought. I find almost all of the pick-two's to be this way. Â


 I love the Thymes lotion in Naia! I always wondered about the eucalyptus.


----------



## dotybird (Aug 12, 2013)

My pick 2 was delivered while on vacation.  I am pretty happy with the selection.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 12, 2013)

I just checked and my order is back from Salt Lake City and is out for delivery in my actual city! I will have it in my hands when I get home tonight! Woohoo!  So curious to see what the mystery pack is!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My pick 2 was delivered while on vacation.  I am pretty happy with the selection.


 That's a great one!


----------



## Linnake (Aug 14, 2013)

I was just going to checkout and I can't find the mystery packs anywhere!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 14, 2013)

> I was just going to checkout and I can't find the mystery packs anywhere!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They're sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just going to checkout and I can't find the mystery packs anywhere!
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My pick 2 was delivered while on vacation.  I am pretty happy with the selection.


 nice options. they're still sending out befine products after "befinegate april 2012?"


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 14, 2013)

> nice options. they're still sending out befine products after "befinegate april 2012?"


 I got the Befine lip exfoliator and was not happy about it. It stinks and in my opinion, is expired. I got in in October 2011 and threw it away last fall because it smelled so gross. This smells exactly the same. I wrote to BB about it and my missing bobby pins and they didn't even acknowledge the Befine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nice options. they're still sending out befine products after "befinegate april 2012?"


 Before my time...do tell! I'm not familiar with Befine products in general. Are they not very good? Although if BB is sending out expired products...yuck!


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 15, 2013)

I loved the Befine at first but mine smells bad. BAD. They're known for using real food products that 'are good enough to eat'.. There is no way I would eat that lip treatment. And I swear it didn't smell that way when I got it in 2011. I also had a moisturizer from them from another sub that I liked. Befinigate was (if i remember right) when they sent out foil packets and the products were basically expired, they also smelled bad and the one with SPF was past date. I think they said it was an error in the warehouse that those were sent out for distribution but it took a bit to get them to admit it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

I managed to place an order today that still had two mystery packs in it 





Here's to hoping they're still good!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 19, 2013)

wah! I was placing an order today with my 16 month code, but they only have 1 optionn for plus 2 packs- it was the pangea organics stuff and twistbands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Maybe i'll just stalk their page until the last day my code is good and see if something better pops up. I'm getting the origins ginzing moisturizer ($26) and the Amika hair mask ($12+ qualifies for free shipping) 25%off =9.63, plus 200 points= $8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 19, 2013)

Today for my two mystery pick two's that I glitched into before they disappeared I got:

C.O. Bigelow Lemon Lip Cream- full size .5 oz $7.50 value

Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream- deluxe sized sample .5 fl oz $23.50 value

Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water Wipes (2)- $2.60 value

Vapour Elixir Gloss in Hush 301- full size .36 oz $20.00 value

For the record, the Vapour Gloss and the C.O. Bigelow came in a pack, and the Algenist and the Koh Gen Do came in a pack.  I bought one pack and the other was free.  I got $53.60 worth of product for $10.00!  But I probably won't use any of this stuff.. to the trade list it goes!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 20, 2013)

HURRY THEY ARE BACK!!!!! 






I just checked now and I got one!! 

got origins gin zing ($26.50)

Amika hair mask ($12) qualifies for free shipping

plus 2 mystery pack ($10)

-$10 mystery pack on orders of $35 or more

25% off 16 month code (-$9.xx) 

200 points redeemed 

total= $8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 20, 2013)

I still haven't figured out the pick 2, anyone link me to it or explain how to do it? Sorry, I'm a birchbox newbie.


----------



## LindaD (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't figured out the pick 2, anyone link me to it or explain how to do it? Sorry, I'm a birchbox newbie.


The Pick Two is part of their bonus shop. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/pick-two-pack

Basically, if you have an order of $35 or more, you can add one of the options for free. Or you can just order them for $10 each. Each one comes with two samples (right now it's Pangea cleanser &amp; Twistbands or a mystery pack).


----------



## QueenJane (Aug 20, 2013)

Just ordered my first mystery pack! Not redeeming points but I did have a 20% off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ordered my first mystery pack! Not redeeming points but I did have a 20% off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too, QueenJane!

I'm so glad the Mystery Packs came back in stock!  I never took it out of my cart from all the cart tetris I played a few weeks ago, and the "Checkout" button magically reappeared today.  I had my 9-month 20% off code, and I needed a $36 order anyway in order to bring my points up to an even 300.  Now, as long as I get at least 5 items in my boxes til Christmas, I'll have 500 points! 

Also, this will be the best smelling box EVER!!! I got:

Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter in Gingered Pumpkin

Caldrea Hand Soap in Vanilla Quince Santal

Caldrea Dish Soap in Crimson Pear Ginger

Spornette Little Wonder Hairbrush (I'm just now learning how to tease my hair, I need all the help I can get!)

Mystery Pick Two Pack!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow! I really got the booby prize of the mystery pick 2's! Tanning towlette and a vial of argan oil. Yeck! Guess I waited so long all the good packettes were already gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh! Are they back now? I didn't know that. Rats! Just placed 2 orders yesterday, but each for under $35. Oh well, I should have ChaChaTint and Juice Beauty Gloss coming, so still a good thing.


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yaay!! So glad they are back in stock!



I was about to finally cave and place an order a while back, and was so sad when I saw they were gone... I'm thinking I'm going to get the free one, plus buy an extra. With two combined it's practically like getting an extra Birchbox! haha. So excited to see what I'll get!


----------



## Kaylay (Aug 20, 2013)

just did an order with a mystery pick two!


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 21, 2013)

My pick two pack just came. I got the Pangea Organics facial cleanser and 1 (one) hair twist band.. The pack was supposed to have 2 (two) hair bands...grr...free is free...


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 21, 2013)

I just looked at the order I placed last night. I qualified for free shipping, so I just did that. The tracking info says that it's being shipped Priority Two-Day, so it'll be here (SoCal) by Friday. How cool is that? Seriously fast shipping.


----------



## eeks1990 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My pick two pack just came. I got the Pangea Organics facial cleanser and 1 (one) hair twist band.. The pack was supposed to have 2 (two) hair bands...grr...free is free...


 

the same exact thing happened to me! I just got my package today, I chose the pick two with the pangea cleanser in normal to dry and the two twistbands, only got one. also, the cleanser I recieved wasnt in normal to dry, it was in combination to oily, and that was the reason why I picked it, because I have very dry skin. So I emailed them to see if I could switch them out or something.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 23, 2013)

> What? So this happened twice then. Once would be just a fluke. They are mis advertising their sample packs...grr...


----------



## eeks1990 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What? So this happened twice then. Once would be just a fluke. They are mis advertising their sample packs...grr...


 Yeah! so weird! When I got my package and looked at my pick two, I almost thought I had read the whole pick two wrong, but I went back to look at it just in case, and sure enough, I saw it said TWO twistbands, and the normal to dry skin cleanser, not the oil to combination one I received. after seeing your post on here, it made me not feel as bad sending them an email about it.

It seems like they have messed up the mystery pick twos a lot as well. Not sure who is packaging these, but there must be some sort of miscommunication somewhere, because sometimes people with mystery pick twos only receive one item. dunno whats going on in that instance.


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 23, 2013)

Got my order today. The mystery pick two is Tigi Rockaholic Fun Times Flexible Hairspray 2.3 oz.

The other is Vitivia pro vitamin 6 capsules. Not bad I can use both things.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 23, 2013)

That's what I got in my mystery pack today. I'm not particularly excited by either. The foundation I ordered didn't even come close to matching me, so I'm all around pretty bummed out. For reference, I ordered the Benefit Hello Oxygen Wow foundation in Petal, and I am light-medium with yellow undertones. It is straight up orange on me. I just had to email Birchbox so that I can return it. This sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 23, 2013)

Happened to me too. And a few others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I emailed them about it.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 23, 2013)

Looking forward to my mystery pack, should be coming tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylay (Aug 24, 2013)

my mystery pick two pack sucked! i had a welda foil packet and a perfume mini roller that was empty!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My pick two pack just came. I got the Pangea Organics facial cleanser and 1 (one) hair twist band.. The pack was supposed to have 2 (two) hair bands...grr...free is free...


 I got that in an order yesterday, and also only had 1 hair tie.  I figured it'd be silly to gripe about a free hair tie though.  I love the face wash, but I have to remember how runny it is, lol.  I spilled some down the sink the first time I used it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 24, 2013)

I got my newest mystery 2-pack today.  It had Tigi Rockaholic Fun Times Flexible Hairspray, and a .2 oz Caudalie Premier Cru eye cream.  I don't normally use hairspray, but I'm stoked about the eye cream!  I've been wanting to try it and I need a new eye cream.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 24, 2013)

> I got my newest mystery 2-pack today.Â  It had Tigi Rockaholic Fun Times Flexible Hairspray, and a .2 oz Caudalie Premier Cru eye cream.Â  I don't normally use hairspray, but I'm stoked about the eye cream!Â  I've been wanting to try it and I need a new eye cream.Â Â


 I hope I get Caudalie too!


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 24, 2013)

it looks like the tibi bag is back but they are out of pick 2s


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 24, 2013)

What a bummer. Ordered two mystery packs. One only had one sample. One containes what looks like a dirty twistband headband. And I got that same sample in both packs. Sigh.


----------



## msmandapanda (Aug 24, 2013)

I'd definitely contact them about one getting one item. It is called a Pick-two Mystery Pack. Perhaps they will give you bb points to make up for the missing item.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msmandapanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd definitely contact them about one getting one item. It is called a Pick-two Mystery Pack. Perhaps they will give you bb points to make up for the missing item.


 I did. I wasn't going to...but since I did actually pay for one of them I figured it was worth a shot to see if they'll fix it somehow!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what I got in my mystery pack today. I'm not particularly excited by either. The foundation I ordered didn't even come close to matching me, so I'm all around pretty bummed out. For reference, I ordered the Benefit Hello Oxygen Wow foundation in Petal, and I am light-medium with yellow undertones. It is straight up orange on me. I just had to email Birchbox so that I can return it. This sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hello Oxygen Wow is basically the worst foundation ever in terms of getting a match. I think I walked out with 3 or something samples and none of them matched me. They weren't wrong in terms of shade necessarily, they ALL looked yellow against my skintone. And I'm also &lt;___&gt;


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Oxygen Wow is basically the worst foundation ever in terms of getting a match. I think I walked out with 3 or something samples and none of them matched me. They weren't wrong in terms of shade necessarily, they ALL looked yellow against my skintone. And I'm also &lt;___&gt;


 This is good to know. I've been dying to try it but I think I might sample it heavily before I spend any $$$ on it. The maybelline fit me has been perfect for me because it has pink undertones. The yellowness in the Missha BB Cream takes all the life out of my face as well.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 24, 2013)

Got my Pick Two - Weleda Buckthorn lotion foil (wasn't this the one that everyone hated and ran away screaming from?) and a 5 mL Lierac MesoLift Anti-Aging Serum.  Which went straight into the traveling trade box that happens to be at my house right now.

Bad Mystery Pack!  Oh well, win some lose some.  It was free!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is good to know. I've been dying to try it but I think I might sample it heavily before I spend any $$$ on it. The maybelline fit me has been perfect for me because it has pink undertones. The yellowness in the Missha BB Cream takes all the life out of my face as well.


 That's too bad to hear! I'm in this really weird situation because I have very obvious yellow undertones from being Asian, but I am like 90% cool-tone. I cannot wear gold at all lol. My closest match is like a MAC NC30 that I'm not entirely happy with, but I've just sort of resigned myself to.

If you're really interested it, try going to Sephora and ask for like a half-face match so you can get a sense. Not just an arm swatch e__e They are all super super yellow from what I can tell of like the 3 bottles I have


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's my mystery pack- Vitivia vitamin capsules and Pur correcting primer. I got the Vitivia in my last mystery pack but I've been looking for them and can't find them so I'm happy to get more. I love everything from Pur minerals too so I'm happy with this pack.


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 24, 2013)

two mystery pick2s and a welcome box for gift sub -


----------



## Babs (Aug 24, 2013)

I got the rockaholic hairspray and weleda foil pack lotion. Not exciting but free. Looks like they have a lot of hairspray. For anyone ordering the gwp tibi, they accidentally charged me. But fixed it after I contacted them. Check your order! Hope you guys get better pick2s


----------



## angienharry (Aug 24, 2013)

Got mystery pack. After I opened the box of lierac, this was the size of the bottle inside...



It's pretty tiny. But lets hope big things come in small packages!!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Oxygen Wow is basically the worst foundation ever in terms of getting a match. I think I walked out with 3 or something samples and none of them matched me. They weren't wrong in terms of shade necessarily, they ALL looked yellow against my skintone. And I'm also &lt;___&gt;


 If you have yellow undertones and want a drugstore foundation in a lighter shade, pftt...forget it. It is SO hard to find a foundation that matches me. Drugstore foundations have a bad habit of running either really pink or neutral (read: slightly less pink). Nothing at MAC matches me, Hello Flawless didn't match, the Urban Decay foundation didn't match, Nars Sheer Glow didn't match, Kat Von D Lock It Tattoo foundation could have worked, but it had a formula I was not fond of so I didn't bother finding the correct shade, and nothing in the Revlon ColorStay or Maybelline Fit Me matched. I was never really a huge fan of my skin, but now that I've tried SO. MANY. FOUNDATIONS, I find myself feeling even worse about it.


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 24, 2013)

> Have you thought about trying the Color IQ thing at Sephora?


 I got a postcard in the mail advertising that for the SiJCP and it came with a free sample of the Benefit Oxygen foundation. I may go check it out.


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> Have you thought about trying the Color IQ thing at Sephora?
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Aug 25, 2013)

> I tried it yesterday (the Color IQ thing). Â I got samples of 3 foundations and a little goody bag (of stuff that I already have, but yay for travel-sized versions). Â I'm not surprised that the Benefit Oxygen foundation doesn't have a shade that would match me. Â They all seem a bit on the warm side. Â I wish they had given me a printout of either the foundations that matched my skin tone or added my Color IQ number to my account.


 If they gave you the number, you can add it to the account yourself!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you thought about trying the Color IQ thing at Sephora?


 Yeah. It didn't even come close to matching me correctly. I walked out of there with my face totally orange. It was not good.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah. It didn't even come close to matching me correctly. I walked out of there with my face totally orange. It was not good.


 I had problems, also! Some of the foundations matched me really well, but others are way, way too dark! A NARS rep was there that day and I had better luck with her just testing a few out before we found a match.  And according to sephora, the color she gave me was too light for my color IQ number, yet it blends in perfectly to my skin.


----------



## ScopeIt (Aug 25, 2013)

> This is good to know. I've been dying to try it but I think I might sample it heavily before I spend any $$$ on it. The maybelline fit me has been perfect for me because it has pink undertones. The yellowness in the Missha BB Cream takes all the life out of my face as well.


 The Urban Decay Naked foundation is AMAZING. I love it so much! It is always hard for me to find a match -- everything is either way too orange or way too pink. The shade 2.0 literally looks like I'm not wearing anything without much blending at all!


----------



## ScopeIt (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh and because I know you guys appreciate a good haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I feel like such a cheater!!!! Apparently that Gloss Moderne promo code isn't a one-time-per-account deal. I just placed this order, too! $68 worth of shampoo, 5 Mystery Packs, Miss Jessie's conditioner, laundry soap, and travel toothpaste. Grand total spent $28. WINNER WINNER.


----------



## Babs (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, I feel like such a cheater!!!! Apparently that Gloss Moderne promo code isn't a one-time-per-account deal. I just placed this order, too! $68 worth of shampoo, 5 Mystery Packs, Miss Jessie's conditioner, laundry soap, and travel toothpaste. Grand total spent $28. WINNER WINNER.


 Spend $5 more and you could have added the tibi bag!!!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried it yesterday (the Color IQ thing).  I got samples of 3 foundations and a little goody bag (of stuff that I already have, but yay for travel-sized versions).  I'm not surprised that the Benefit Oxygen foundation doesn't have a shade that would match me.  They all seem a bit on the warm side.  I wish they had given me a printout of either the foundations that matched my skin tone or added my Color IQ number to my account.
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

Followed Scopelt's lead and made a purchase! My first mystery pick two is on its way. Wish me luck!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just picked up the

It's a 10! Leave In, a Mystery Pack, and the Gloss Moderne Shampoo for $19.99 - the price of the It's a 10! I could have used my points and this purchase would have been free, but I'm saving those for a perfume (although I guess it wouldn't have mattered in the end, but getting a free perfume $100+ perfume would just feel so much better than getting free detangling spray )

I was going to buy the It's a 10! anyways, though Amazon has it for $11.56 right now with prime shipping, I figured the shampoo and the mystery pack were worth the extra $7.43.

Before the discounts, My cart was at 63.99 and I was going to add something small to get the Tibi pouch, but for some reason my cart total wasn't the right amount after I added the pouch, the total was about $5 more than it should have been.

Oh well, still a good purchase in my book! Now I'm excited to see what the Mystery Pack will be!

EDIT:

And after I posted this, I saw usofjessamerica's post and I made another purchase. Bought some Tea Forte Tea for $6 and got another Gloss Moderne and Mystery pack for free.

I was suppose to be on a no buy oooooppppssss.....


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 25, 2013)

ENABLERS!!!!!

I did not need two bottles of shampoo, but y'all made me feel like I needed to jump on this, on both accounts! 

I got the shampoos, two mystery pick two, the detangling comb, and the nail clippers.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 25, 2013)

I placed an order for the Gorjana Chloe earrings! I got them for about $15.00 Including some tea, and a sample pack. I can't wait to get my earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know if I'm excite for the mystery pack. The tea is for a gift.


----------



## BexDev (Aug 25, 2013)

This is why I love it here!  You're all total enablers, but find such awesome deals to share!

So now...is it time to start taking bets on how quickly we deplete their supply of the shampoo and pick-two packs?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, I feel like such a cheater!!!! Apparently that Gloss Moderne promo code isn't a one-time-per-account deal. I just placed this order, too! $68 worth of shampoo, 5 Mystery Packs, Miss Jessie's conditioner, laundry soap, and travel toothpaste. Grand total spent $28. WINNER WINNER.


 


> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh and because I know you guys appreciate a good haul


 Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Followed Scopelt's lead and made a purchase! My first mystery pick two is on its way. Wish me luck!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2013)

NO NO NO!  I WILL NOT PLACE AN ORDER JUST TO GET FREE SHAMPOO!  IT DOES NOT MATTER HOW SMALL THE ORDER CAN BE IN ORDER TO GET IT!  I STILL HAVEN'T OPENED THE STUFF FROM THE SUMMER ALLURE BOX!  I'M STILL USING THE STUFF FROM OCTOBER'S POPSUGAR BOX!

Ahem.  I am just reminding myself of this.  Yes, I need caps-lock to do so.  I'm on a hair stuff no-acquisition until the end of the year or I run out of everything I currently have, whichever comes first (but based on how quickly I'm using this stuff, chances are almost one hundred percent that it will be the former and not the latter).  I can't use Birchbox points to get it.  The only new hair stuff I can get is what comes in subscription boxes.  I can't even swap for it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NO NO NO!  I WILL NOT PLACE AN ORDER JUST TO GET FREE SHAMPOO!  IT DOES NOT MATTER HOW SMALL THE ORDER CAN BE IN ORDER TO GET IT!  I STILL HAVEN'T OPENED THE STUFF FROM THE SUMMER ALLURE BOX!  I'M STILL USING THE STUFF FROM OCTOBER'S POPSUGAR BOX!
> 
> Ahem.  I am just reminding myself of this.  Yes, I need caps-lock to do so.  I'm on a hair stuff no-acquisition until the end of the year or I run out of everything I currently have, whichever comes first (but based on how quickly I'm using this stuff, chances are almost one hundred percent that it will be the former and not the latter).  I can't use Birchbox points to get it.  The only new hair stuff I can get is what comes in subscription boxes.  I can't even swap for it.


 Don't do it! You got this!

I just moved into my new apt and I threw out my half-used shampoo thinking that I had a shampoo/conditioner left in my stockpile. Turns out, I don't! I'm going to work through all the samples and foils of shampoo I have before I tap into my free BB shampoo. I'm trying to not order a 3rd one.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 25, 2013)

I already got the Gloss Moderne shampoo in my order that came last week, but after I saw this I had to get another.  It smells *awesome* and I go through bottles of shampoo about every month or so, so I don't feel bad about it!  Picked up the Miss Jessie's comb for $6 and another mystery pack.  I bet we'll all get the crappiest mystery packs ever lol.


----------



## lorizav (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh I bet they will be looking for the worst mystery packs every IF they honor these orders. tan towels for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh I bet they will be looking for the worst mystery packs every IF they honor these orders. tan towels for everyone!!!!!!


 I hope I get foot wipes! I love them for after the beach and pool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get foot wipes! I love them for after the beach and pool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was one of the few who didn't get them in my box and every time I've worn sandals since I ended up wishing I had some bahaha.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Boo! Shampoo is out of stock (to be expected, of course!)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo! Shampoo is out of stock (to be expected, of course!)


 Not sure if the info has made it to this thread, but the shampoo is BACK IN STOCK.  You have to add it from the Birchbox bonus shop.

Also, because I'm a dingbat and failed to read the instructions, I tried it with a $5.99 item first, and the code wouldn't work.  It HAS to be an item $6 or more.  That brings the shampoo (34), mystery pack (10) and item (6) up to the $50 total needed to get free shipping and for the code to work.  However, this lets you find any item $6 or more, not just the free shipping items.  I ended up getting the Laundress Stain &amp; Wash Bar!  I'm sure everyone else had this figured out already, but I figured I'd let you know just in case someone else was sitting there going "WHY WON'T THIS WORK!?"

And yeah, whoever said we are getting the worst Pick 2 packs ever... I'm totally expecting two foils!  Full of snake oil!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 26, 2013)

I missed it again its out of stock already.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 26, 2013)

eeeh my purchase with the money sub just shipped! lol looking forward to the worst mystery pack ever. I bet it's going to be a juicy perfume and a self-tanner XDDD

Strangely the other order hasn't shipped yet even though I made it first, but that might be because I added on the pixi sharpner &gt;: guess they have to locate that


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 26, 2013)

got my order in today with the mystery pick two! got a vial of MVO Anti-Aging oil and a Sage and Fasten common sense roller ball ( 3.5ml)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

Got my shipping email - Yay!

But the Gloss Moderne shampoo isn't listed on the packing list... just the Pick Two and Laundress bar.  Was the shampoo on anyone else's list in the email?  Or does it not show because it's a bonus gift?


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping email - Yay!
> 
> But the Gloss Moderne shampoo isn't listed on the packing list... just the Pick Two and Laundress bar.  Was the shampoo on anyone else's list in the email?  Or does it not show because it's a bonus gift?


 Hmmm, that's strange.  It shows up on the product list in my shipment email.  I wonder if it matters if you added it through the bonus shop or if you added it from its regular page?  I didn't use the link through the bonus shop, if that is helpful at all.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping email - Yay!
> 
> But the Gloss Moderne shampoo isn't listed on the packing list... just the Pick Two and Laundress bar.  Was the shampoo on anyone else's list in the email?  Or does it not show because it's a bonus gift?


 My order as well did not have the Gloss moderne shampoo listed but it was in the order details but not in the shipment email. 

So let see what happens!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 26, 2013)

My shampoo is showing in the shipping email.  Just received it in the last hour.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 26, 2013)

Shampoo is showing in my order on my main account. I added it to the cart from the promo page. 

Haven't got shipping on the second one yet...

I wonder if they would limit the free shampoo bottles by shipping address.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shampoo is showing in my order on my main account. I added it to the cart from the promo page.
> 
> ...


 I placed two separate orders from the same account and I got a shipping e-mail for both of them with the shampoo shown as shipping.


----------



## gibberish (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed two separate orders from the same account and I got a shipping e-mail for both of them with the shampoo shown as shipping.


 Same for me. Two orders on the same account, added the shampoo from the bonus shop on both orders and the shampoo shows up on both my shipping notifications. Hoping it works out for everyone!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 26, 2013)

Got my mystery pick 2 pack in today that I ordered with points...

1 Kusmi tea bag in Sweet Love (What are you trying to tell me BB?)

1 Sage + fasten 3.5ml rollerball in 'Common sense'

I don't mind this at all since it was free and I've never tried any of the products.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 27, 2013)

My second BB order with my mystery pick two pack should be arriving tomorrow.  There's no tracking info yet on my first BB order with the mystery pick two pack.


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed two separate orders from the same account and I got a shipping e-mail for both of them with the shampoo shown as shipping.


Me too.

I have 3 orders that all shipped today, all with the mystery pack and two with the shampoo. My order without the shampoo is my "legitimate" one - $35.10 in actual money and a free mystery pack. Then I placed an order for $6.50 for the shampoo and mystery pack. That $6.50 order also gave me the points to place my third order for free using $10 in points also getting the shampoo and the mystery pack. It's going to be really interesting to see if there is a noticeable contrast between the mystery packs in my three orders. I'm new to BB, August was my first month, this has been awesome so far..


----------



## angienharry (Aug 27, 2013)

> Got my shipping email - Yay! But the Gloss Moderne shampoo isn't listed on the packing list... just the Pick Two and Laundress bar. Â Was the shampoo on anyone else's list in the email? Â Or does it not show because it's a bonus gift?


 I got my shipping email and it had the shampoo on there. I added the shampoo from the bonus shop. Maybe they are sending you the shampoo separate. Or if its out of stock, maybe some BB points will be coming your way??


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 27, 2013)

My order came yesterday....the BY TERRY Hyaluronic Eye Primer and a pick 2 (25% discount and points only paid $15!) the pick two was 1 nexus serum (already received in both sub boxes so blahhhhhh) 1 lierac serum (ehhh I'll use it but boring lol) Like most have said...I won't complain b/c it was free and at least there were two full samples. I feel bad for you guys that only got one and/or empties. I'm really excited to try the by terry b/c omg $47 retail for an eye primer is redic (with my budget anyway lol) I'm so bummed I missed out on this shampoo deal you all got and that the tibi bag came back in stock the day after I placed my order. C'est la vie.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm sad now that everyone is getting their shampoo in their shipping emails and some got more than one shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully it will still be in my order. I didn't know you could just add it to your cart without putting in the code.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Birchbox is sending me two replacement mystery packs and gave me 100 points on my account. Pretty generous! I just wanted my one missing sample.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sad now that everyone is getting their shampoo in their shipping emails and some got more than one shampoo
> 
> 
> ...


 I had to put in the code to get it for free. Otherwise, it charged me $34.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to put in the code to get it for free. Otherwise, it charged me $34.


 


> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sad now that everyone is getting their shampoo in their shipping emails and some got more than one shampoo
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea I had to add the shampoo to my cart and then put in the code to take off the $34.


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 27, 2013)

I made an order with the shampoo and mystery pack on Sunday. Its already out for delivery today!! That was super fast!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

Woah, that is fast! Mine isn't expected until the 29th, but maybe I'll get it tomorrow.

Also, the tracking all says "$100 insurance" I guess USPS was losing too much of BB's stuff. I odn't think I had $100 value of stuff in my cart, but that's definitely smart on BB's part. They probably pay like $1-2 more for insurance, but they get $100 back for every lost package -- I can imagine that happens at least once every 50-100 packages


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 27, 2013)

mine is set to arrive by the 29th, but I am guessing it will not be until Friday. My mail always sits in the post office for a day or so until it's actually delivered. I am excited for the shampoo. I don't really need any more, since I still have a bunch of unused Herbal Essences my sister picked up for $.50 at her work. I have never owned anything but drugstore shampoo though (not counting the little samples we get), so this is exciting! Had anyone used the shampoo before? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 27, 2013)

I've never NOT used drugstore shampoo either! Well, except for when my mom worked at a salon... I am one of those babies that was raised off of Paul Mitchell until my mom left the beauty industry.



> mine is set to arrive by the 29th, but I am guessing it will not be until Friday. My mail always sits in the post office for a day or so until it's actually delivered. I am excited for the shampoo. I don't really need any more, since I still have a bunch of unused Herbal Essences my sister picked up for $.50 at her work. I have never owned anything but drugstore shampoo though (not counting the little samples we get), so this is exciting! Had anyone used the shampoo before? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## BagLady (Aug 27, 2013)

I received my Gloss moderne shampoo order today and my mystery pack was the Nexxus rejuvenating hair elixir and Paul &amp; Joe primer. Not crazy about the pick 2 but hey they were free along w the shampoo. The sample bottle of the Paul &amp; Joe Primer is adorable and I'm a sucker for cute packaging


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

lol looks like indeed we are all going to get the worst mystery packs ever


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 27, 2013)

My pick two that came with my order was the kloraine dry shampoo and a packet of weleda lotion. Love the dry shampoo. The lotion...eh. Not so much!


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 27, 2013)

I just got an email saying my shampoo has shipped. They shipped it Priority, so it should catch up with my mystery packs and arrive on the same day! No word on my second order.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 28, 2013)

> I just got an email saying my shampoo has shipped. They shipped it Priority, so it should catch up with my mystery packs and arrive on the same day! No word on my second order.


 Was the shampoo listed on the mystery pack shipping email?


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's some additional sample data to add to the mix. I placed my order on Wednesday and received it Friday morning. I was holding out for my 13-month code but the shampoo pushed me to order. I ordered 3 items plus a 2-pack and the shampoo. My full total came to $102.95 before discounts and $63.08 after. I then used $40.00 in points for a final (paid) total of $23.08. I received *Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Vanille Abricot* and *Color Club's Put a Pin In it*. Both of which I love so a good score for me. The funny thing is the perfume smelled so familiar. So I scouted around my (way too big) perfume stash and viola! Apparently I bought it at least 10 years ago and just forgot about it (see old style packaging).


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was the shampoo listed on the mystery pack shipping email?


 No, it wasn't.  I placed 2 orders and received shipping emails for both without the shampoo.  Yesterday I received a shipping email for the shampoo from my first order.  No word on my second shampoo yet.  Both of the original shipments were sent First Class, but scheduled to arrive on Friday.  The shampoo shipped Priority, so even though it was later, it will arrive on the same day.  I can only imagine what my husband will think when he sees the mailbox stuffed full on Friday.

By the way - insurance is now included with postage on Priority mail.  I remember reading some comments about that. It's an upgrade that USPS made.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's some additional sample data to add to the mix. I placed my order on Wednesday and received it Friday morning. I was holding out for my 13-month code but the shampoo pushed me to order. I ordered 3 items plus a 2-pack and the shampoo. My full total came to $102.95 before discounts and $63.08 after. I then used $40.00 in points for a final (paid) total of $23.08. I received *Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Vanille Abricot* and *Color Club's Put a Pin In it*. Both of which I love so a good score for me. The funny thing is the perfume smelled so familiar. So I scouted around my (way too big) perfume stash and viola! Apparently I bought it at least 10 years ago and just forgot about it (see old style packaging).


 This is the sample pack I got with my shampoo order (all i spent was $7 on willa face towelettes). I already have put a pin in it so I'm going to gift the pack to a friend at school.


----------



## natpen (Aug 28, 2013)

Got my order today in the mail! I had two mystery packs plus the free shampoo, my mystery packs were:

1: Make Lipstick (Maraschino Cherry) + Eye makeup remover and Nexus Hair Serum

2: ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick (Get Naked) + Perfume (Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot)

I used 100 points and spent no money on the order, so I'm pretty ok with what I got- I've sampled the nexus before (its ok) and actually really like the ModelCo lipstick, so now I have one I can keep in my desk at the office!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my order today in the mail! I had two mystery packs plus the free shampoo, my mystery packs were:
> 
> ...


 those are really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natpen (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> those are really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks- I definitely lucked out this time I think, those mystery packs can be all over the place, the last time I got one I was pretty disappointed, but I just can't resist the surprise factor....! It will be hard to save up points each month now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Aug 28, 2013)

I just got my mystery pack in the mail with my $74 order:

Arangara olive and rose body lotion (1.18 oz)

Kerastase chroma riche treatment foil packet


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my order today in the mail! I had two mystery packs plus the free shampoo, my mystery packs were:
> 
> ...


 

I got the same as your #2, except the color of the lipstick is Red Velvet. I got Peony in my Birchbox &amp; really like it, so I'm excited to try this one too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 28, 2013)

I got a little arangara lotion in olive and rose and an evolution man wash and buff sample which is really annoying seeing as how I'm a girl. Oh well it was worth it for the shampoo.


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 28, 2013)

I got my order with the shampoo. My pick two was color club Put a pin in it. That would be great, but I already got it in my birchbox and don't need two. My other sample was Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser, foil pack one time use. Still glad I saw the deal on here and got the shampoo.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 28, 2013)

Got mine! The shampoo is a lot smaller than I thought it'd be.  I was expecting  8oz to be more for some reason.

I got the ModelCo in Kitty (yaaay!! I haven't gotten one of the party proof lipsticks yet so SO EXCITE) and a nexxus hair elixir.I was fully expecting to get two foil packets so this is a great surprise! XDD

one more should show up tomorrow

also I didn't' realize the party proof lippies were 0.13oz o_o that's a fullsize lipstick. 3 for $24 is a really good deal since that's about as expensive as drugstore ones! I thought they were mini lipsticks


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 28, 2013)

> 1: Make Lipstick (Maraschino Cherry) + Eye makeup remover and Nexus Hair Serum


 I got the exact same with my first shampoo order (I only spent $6.50 total), I'm really happy! Two more to go - one with the shampoo and one bigger order without.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2013)

I got both of my orders today. Both of them shipped with shampoo. My mystery pick-twos were: Paul &amp; Joe moisturizing primer (cool!) &amp; Nexxus hair elixir (meh) Arangara olive &amp; rose body lotion &amp; Evolution Man wash &amp; buff (really, BB?)


----------



## angienharry (Aug 28, 2013)

I got mystery pack with my gloss moderne shampoo order



> Not too happy with the mystery pack but free is freeðŸ˜Š I am super happy with the free shampoo though. That looks awesome and a full 8 oz free is super!!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 28, 2013)

O



> I got mystery pack with my gloss moderne shampoo order
> 
> 
> > Not too happy with the mystery pack but free is freeðŸ˜Š I am super happy with the free shampoo though. That looks awesome and a full 8 oz free is super!!
> ...


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my order with the shampoo. My pick two was color club Put a pin in it. That would be great, but I already got it in my birchbox and don't need two. My other sample was Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser, foil pack one time use. Still glad I saw the deal on here and got the shampoo.


 This is the exact pick two I received today.  I'm very meh about it.


----------



## beautynewbie (Aug 28, 2013)

Got my two orders today! One from my main account had no shampoo and was free with points. The other from my second account I got using the shampoo code and 1.98 OOP. Got the same mystery packs in both a Klorane dry shampoo and a perfume wipe. I love Klorane so I'm pretty happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Aug 28, 2013)

I got my 3 orders today, super happy with this deal and the tibi pouch is cute but smells like vinyl to the high heavens! So so on the pick twos though. Got 2 of the nexxus elixirs which I didn't like when they sampled it, 2 rockaholic hair sprays pretty meh on those. My last one had the klorane dry shampoo YAYand a weldeda lotion! Which I actually like. Pretty awesome deal all around!!


----------



## flynt (Aug 28, 2013)

I got my order today with the shampoo.  I'm curious to see if the pricey shampoo makes a difference in my hair.  As for my mystery pick 2 I received the Klorane dry shampoo and a foil of the Suki exfoliating cleanser.  I've tried both before and bought the Suki and was thinking about buying the Klorane so even if they aren't new to me at least I got samples I know I like.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 28, 2013)

Got my two orders in today.

Order 1: shampoo, apricot/blackcurrant teas, mystery pack.  I ended up getting Kerastase foil pack (meh) and model co lipstick in kitty (yay!)  [paid 7$]

Order 2: shampoo, trio pack of foot wipes, mystery pack.  This order I got Nexxus youth renewal vial, and the olive/rose body lotion (smells so good!)  [10$--paid with points]

I'm pretty happy with my mystery packs.  I really wanted the common sense roller ball, but oh well.  I've never heard of this Nexxus product, so I'll give it a shot.  The Kerastase is going to my sis in law, and I'm very happy to get the lipstick in Kitty.  I got the lipstick in my box this month, but in Red Velvet, which I didn't like.  Kitty is way more my speed.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 29, 2013)

At least one of my orders should be here today so my fingers are crossed for a Modelco lippie, preferably in Kitty. With my luck I'll end up with Klorane and a foot wipe. Not knocking foot wipes, mind you, I ordered them so I don't need a spare. 



 
 
I'm a bit worried because my 2 orders were traveling together but one stopped updating after departing Kearny, NJ. I hope they just forgot to scan it and it gets delivered tomorrow with my other one.


----------



## kelley (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my 3 orders today, super happy with this deal and the tibi pouch is cute but smells like vinyl to the high heavens! So so on the pick twos though. Got 2 of the nexxus elixirs which I didn't like when they sampled it, 2 rockaholic hair sprays pretty meh on those. My last one had the klorane dry shampoo YAYand a weldeda lotion! Which I actually like. Pretty awesome deal all around!!


 yeah, the tibi bag takes some airing out!  i hope i get klorane in my pick 2.  &amp;/or a modelco lipstick in a more neutral/pink shade!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2013)

I have FOUR mystery packs coming on Friday. One for both of my shampoo deal orders and two as replacements for my last two (one had a damaged product and one only had one sample). 

Hoping for some good stuff! It looks like you ladies have been getting some awesome items


----------



## KayEss (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have FOUR mystery packs coming on Friday. One for both of my shampoo deal orders and two as replacements for my last two (one had a damaged product and one only had one sample).
> 
> Hoping for some good stuff! It looks like you ladies have been getting some awesome items


 FOUR? Well, there's bound to be something you love in there!


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 29, 2013)

My shampoo #1 passed my mystery packs from 2 orders on the way here.  It's scheduled to arrive today and everything else tomorrow.  I'm ready for it - been using the kids' shampoo since I ran out the other day and my hair smells like bubblegum.  No word on my shampoo from order #2 yet.  I love seeing what everyone else got in the meantime! It's like mini-bb's or between meal snack sized bb's.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 29, 2013)

Still no word on the shampoo.... BUT!

Got the rest of my order!  I got The Laundress Stain Bar, and for my sample:

The Laundress Delicate Wash (foil packet, 0.5 fl oz) and Color Club Put a Pin In It!  

I've only subscribed to BB since last Dec, so I never got this in my box, and I've almost ordered the full-size of THIS EXACT COLOR several times!  Super-excited to get it!  Also, I bet whoever packed my order was giggling as they gave me another The Laundress sample, but this is perfect for washing out swimsuits in the sink next time we go to the beach!  I love this Mystery Pack!

And now, Birchbox... I'd like my shampoo, please!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 29, 2013)

I got my 2 shampoo orders! Mystery packs included... evolution man face wash &amp; arangara body lotion. Both were deluxe sample sizes And Laundress delicate wash (1 load foil packet) &amp; a benefit b.right blister pack of the face wash, moisturizer, and eye cream. Pretty meh on a blister pack but they are generous for what they are!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my 2 shampoo orders!
> 
> Mystery packs included...
> ...


 I got the Laundress packet and the benefit blister pack as well. It's pretty meh, but since I got the Nexxus hair serum and ModelCo kitty lipstick (plus two free shampoos!) this experience has been worth it to me


----------



## birchhughes (Aug 29, 2013)

I got my shampoo and 2 mystery packs today. I used 100 bb points so the order was free. The first pack is Model &amp; Co lipstick in Get Naked and perfume sample in vanilla abricot &amp; Rockaholic hairspray and Weleda foil of body lotion. I am neutral about it. I got the lipstick in the same shade in one of my boxes before. I was hoping for another shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 29, 2013)

I placed an order with the shampoo and my mystery pack was the nexxus vial and the vanilla perfume.  Pretty lame but at least I didn't pay for it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm so jealous but I shouldn't be considering the shampoo was free. I kinda regret getting the Miss Jessie's comb and the sharpener - I should've bought the Sasquatch soaps now that I know that my BF thought they would've been great stocking stuffers. Whatever. He can get his own sub and points! Hmpf!!



> I got the Laundress packet and the benefit blister pack as well. It's pretty meh, but since I got the Nexxus hair serum and ModelCo kitty lipstick (plus two free shampoos!) this experience has been worth it to meÂ


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no word on the shampoo.... BUT!
> 
> ...


 I got my order today and no shampoo as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mystery pack included the Color Club nailpolish in Put a pin in it &amp; the Laundress sample (not excited for either since I already have both but oh well)


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 29, 2013)

I got my 3 mystery packs today.  (2 from 1 order and 1 from another.)

Arangara Olive + Rose lotion

EvolutionMAN wash &amp; buff

times three.  Yep.  The exact same thing in all three. 

And no shampoo.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 3 mystery packs today.  (2 from 1 order and 1 from another.)
> 
> ...


 Not cool!  They should at least check to make sure they're putting two different ones in the same box! 





I hope those samples are useful for you, if not fun.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 3 mystery packs today.  (2 from 1 order and 1 from another.)
> 
> ...


 Oh wait.. but there's more. I just realized that 1 of my mystery packs only has the sample of lotion.  Not that I really need the 3rd man wash.. lol. Bummer.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 29, 2013)

In my mystery pick two today I received The Laundress Delicate Wash and Benefit Radiant Skincare.  I really like this pick two.  I've never tried Benefit skin care before and I am always looking for great skincare and this has three samples in one pack.  

I like having travel size laundry products for when I travel.  Plus, it's nice to have some laundry detergent at my house because I make my own laundry detergent, but I only have to make it like twice a year, so sometimes I'm lazy and will run out before I make more.  This will help me not to be making laundry detergent at 10 pm!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 29, 2013)

Got my fancy pants pricey shampoo today YAY! I ordered the brush guard brush cleaning kit and despite the box, which srsly looks like the box should have a toy inside, looks to be a screaming good value &amp; super handy! My mystery 2 pack caused that leap of joy followed by utter disappointment feeling lol I thought the first box was an instain blush sample &amp; got so happy! It was not. I just can't make myself buy the fs when I have way too many other blushes. It turned out to be a teeny bottle of serum or oil.. Its in French so I'm not sure but I figure it'll work for an oil whatever it is ðŸ˜œand a nexus youth hair serum that I can't describe better because my Mom was over &amp; snagged it. No instain blush but all in all a Rockin good deal!! Thanks Birchbox for the magic free shampoo/shipping/mystery samples code!!!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 29, 2013)

My pick 2 packs:





Order 1 got Kerastase &amp; Crema Fluida and order 2 got Laundress and Benefit B.right. Kind of a sad trombone moment after seeing people getting Party Proof lippies but I can't complain considering all of the free fancy shampoo and a Tibi bag!


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 30, 2013)

I lucked out again! With my other shampoo order I got the vanilla apricot perfume (I actually like it) and the Put a Pin In It nail polish, (August was my first month so I didn't have it) which I really like the color of, in my mystery pack. With my $35 non-shampoo order mystery pack I received the Klorane, which will be good when I'm traveling in Europe next year and a tea bag, which I gave away.

This has definitely been a great first experience with BB (and makeuptalk for having members that share such great deals!)  - getting 2 free $34 shampoos and 3 free (and different!) mystery packs with many things I can actually use.


----------



## Linnake (Aug 30, 2013)

Ugh! I went to place an order just now and the mystery packs are out again! Boooo. I knew I should have ordered yesterday!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought I'd chime in with my 2 mystery packs I received yesterday:

#1  Put a Pin on It and a Weleda lotion pack

#2  One Kusmi tea bag and a Sage&amp;Fasten rollerball in Common Sense


----------



## HazelC (Aug 30, 2013)

I was going to place a $70 order to use my 'sweet16' for the Amika hairdryer and so bummed that the mystery packs are out.


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2013)

Can anyone post a pic of the Tibi bag? I'd like to see how big/small it is and I can't really tell on the BB site.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone post a pic of the Tibi bag? I'd like to see how big/small it is and I can't really tell on the BB site.


 It's 10.5"x8'. Very nice size!


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 30, 2013)

> My pick 2 packs:
> 
> Order 1 got Kerastase &amp; Crema Fluida and order 2 got Laundress and Benefit B.right. Kind of a sad trombone moment after seeing people getting Party Proof lippies but I can't complain considering all of the free fancy shampoo and a Tibi bag!Â


 Ditto. I got 2 mystery packs, the best item of 4 was the Nexxus serum which I use every day. But the free big bucks shampoo and Tibi bag make up for all if that.


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's 10.5"x8'. Very nice size!


 Oh nice! I just may have to place an order now lol. Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 30, 2013)

My mystery pack on a $17 order after points. I was going to place another order today but I guess I'll wait til the packs are back in stock.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the Lipfushion sample is like $10 though.... just FYI. I got one in another colour when I could choose.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the Lipfushion sample is like $10 though.... just FYI. I got one in another colour when I could choose.


 I didn't realize that! Too bad I'm not a big lip gloss fan. I was pretty happy with it regardless though.


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone used the shampoo yet?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 30, 2013)

Today's mystery pick two haul! 1. The Laundress Delicate Wash + TheBalm Instain Blush in Swiss Dot 2. ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Kitty + purminerals Correcting Primer 3. Weleda Sea Buckthorn Lotion + Color Club Put a Pin In It 4. Lierac Paris Concentre Mesolift + Comptoir Sud Pacifique Paris Vanille Abricot Eau de Toilette


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Has anyone used the shampoo yet?Â


 Lol. No. Both bottles are just sitting in my bathroom. My boyfriend said he hates how it smells! I thought it smelled wonderful!


----------



## rachelxoxo (Aug 30, 2013)

My shampoo did not arrive with my other items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 30, 2013)

I used the shampoo. I like it so far.


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 30, 2013)

I liked the shampoo too! My hair definitely feels more soft &amp; silky


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 30, 2013)

I tried it this morning - I love the smell!

It took a LOT of pumps to get enough to make it lather on my hair, though. I wonder if it's because I have thick hair? I've started letting it naturally curl again, too, instead of blowing it out, so there's that...

I didn't hate it, but it didn't wow me like I thought it would.  I didn't get the "millions of tiny champagne bubbles" impression...

Maybe I need to try it with a blow-out 'do instead.  I really want to like this stuff!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are AMAZING pick two's!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 30, 2013)

ugh. worst pick 2!! i got the perfume wipe and the benefit lotion blister packs, lol. and still no word on my shampoo. Oh well, I got the lip shine i want and i would have paid the same price in store.


----------



## Babs (Aug 30, 2013)

I know someone posted the tibi bag already but here is a pic of the bag with full size beauty protected and super goop (my order) with my pick 2 for references. It's pretty darn big.


----------



## JessP (Aug 31, 2013)

> I know someone posted the tibi bag already but here is a pic of the bag with full size beauty protected and super goop (my order) with my pick 2 for references. It's pretty darn big.


 Oooh great pic! Thanks for posting this! I've been trying to be good and not place an order but I really like the look of this pouch lol.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow nice goodies!


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 31, 2013)

My mystery pick 2. Not thrilled by it, but i'll try both items.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh. That's funny. I emailed them about replacing my tea and they said it was out of stock.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Babs (Sep 1, 2013)

> Huh. That's funny. I emailed them about replacing my tea and they said it was out of stock.


 My tea was opened. I didn't want to bug them because it smelled too spicy so I figure I wouldn't like it anyway.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 1, 2013)

> My tea was opened. I didn't want to bug them because it smelled too spicy so I figure I wouldn't like it anyway.


 Mine was crinkled like it had been in a pocket :-/ so I emailed them and got that response AND 100 points.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 1, 2013)

> Email them back with this picture. Â Then just give them this face: Â


 If only I'd of known! The girl who helped me was extremely friendly --I'll give BB that, no other customer service is as great as theirs (I'm looking at you GlossyBox)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Email them back with this picture.  Then just give them this face:
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no word on the shampoo.... BUT!

Got the rest of my order!  I got The Laundress Stain Bar, and for my sample:

The Laundress Delicate Wash (foil packet, 0.5 fl oz) and Color Club Put a Pin In It!  

I've only subscribed to BB since last Dec, so I never got this in my box, and I've almost ordered the full-size of THIS EXACT COLOR several times!  Super-excited to get it!  Also, I bet whoever packed my order was giggling as they gave me another The Laundress sample, but this is perfect for washing out swimsuits in the sink next time we go to the beach!  I love this Mystery Pack!

And now, Birchbox... I'd like my shampoo, please!

Hey did you ever receive another e-mail form Birchbox shipping out you shampoo or did you get it in your order?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 4, 2013)

got my plus two pack and my chapstick last week... still haven't heard anything about my back ordered shampoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no word on the shampoo.... BUT!

Got the rest of my order!  I got The Laundress Stain Bar, and for my sample:

The Laundress Delicate Wash (foil packet, 0.5 fl oz) and Color Club Put a Pin In It!  

I've only subscribed to BB since last Dec, so I never got this in my box, and I've almost ordered the full-size of THIS EXACT COLOR several times!  Super-excited to get it!  Also, I bet whoever packed my order was giggling as they gave me another The Laundress sample, but this is perfect for washing out swimsuits in the sink next time we go to the beach!  I love this Mystery Pack!

And now, Birchbox... I'd like my shampoo, please!

Hey did you ever receive another e-mail form Birchbox shipping out you shampoo or did you get it in your order?

Nothing - it's been a week since I got my shipping email, I'm going to email them today.


----------



## zorabell (Sep 5, 2013)

Yesterday I got my three mystery packs and I am not really all that disappointed

1) Benefit b.right radiant skincare samples(facial emulsion, facial cream, and eye cream) and KÃ©rastase Masque Chroma Riche - Treat packet

2) Twistband headband and Lipfusion Infatuation in La Lip Jolie

3)  Vitivia Vitamin capsules and Lipfusion Infatuation in La Lip Jolie

I would have liked to get something other than a dupe sample of the lip gloss but I think these sample packs were good for me. I have been wanting to try Benefit's skincare line and I can always use another hair treatment, I actually like the headband and lip gloss pack the most, the vitamin pack is okay but I really didn't need two lip glosses.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Got a reply on my email about the shampoo:

*Hi Leigh,*

*Thank you so much for being in touch, and I apologize for the delay!*

*I looked into this and we had a bit of a system glitch with shipping these shampoos. Not to worry though, you will be receiving an email from us shortly with more details!*

I get the feeling that I won't be getting any shampoo... *sigh*


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got a reply on my email about the shampoo:

*Hi Leigh,*

*Thank you so much for being in touch, and I apologize for the delay!*

*I looked into this and we had a bit of a system glitch with shipping these shampoos. Not to worry though, you will be receiving an email from us shortly with more details!*

I get the feeling that I won't be getting any shampoo... *sigh*

Oh I hope you (we) get it.  I didn't email because I was just keeping my fingers crossed that it would just appear in my mailbox!  I'm not in a hurry since I'm not really out any money, but still...  I've always heard that BB customer support is great and I'm sure they'll take care of us. -Still keeping my fingers crossed.  I wonder how long "shortly" is?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, didn't have to wait too long:

Hi there, 

Thanks so much for your recent purchase with Birchbox. Unfortunately the GLOSS Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Shampoo is no longer available and we will not be able to apply it to your order. Please be assured you were not charged for this item.

On behalf of the inconvenience, please accept the code *'milehigh'* to receive free shipping on your next order. This code will expire within 30 days and can only be applied on full-size products from theBirchbox Shop.

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. Don't hesitate to be in touch with any questions or concerns.

Have a great day!

Thank you,
Team Birchbox

NOT. HAPPY.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, didn't have to wait too long:

Hi there, 

Thanks so much for your recent purchase with Birchbox. Unfortunately the GLOSS Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Shampoo is no longer available and we will not be able to apply it to your order. Please be assured you were not charged for this item.

On behalf of the inconvenience, please accept the code *'milehigh'* to receive free shipping on your next order. This code will expire within 30 days and can only be applied on full-size products from theBirchbox Shop.

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. Don't hesitate to be in touch with any questions or concerns.

Have a great day!

Thank you,
Team Birchbox

NOT. HAPPY.

Same email here.


----------



## ShannonHey (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same email here.




 

I also got this email, but instead of the shampoo it was for a mystery pick two pack that was apparently back ordered between the time I ordered and the time it shipped.  I'm SO angry, because I would have just waited to order until the products were available again..... I replied to them:

Hi,

 
I am very dissatisfied with this response.  Had the mystery pack been available, because my order was over $35 I would have received $10 worth of product for free as a bonus.  If I had known at the time of ordering that the women's sample 2 pack was unavailable, I would have selected the men's sample 2 pack, which was also available at the time I placed my order, since one of the item's was actually for my husband.  So now instead what has happened is the $10 of free product I should have received has vanished, and I got nothing.  A fair response would have been to give me 100 points in the Birchbox shop, or $10 off a future product since that is what I missed out on.  I would really appreciate if you could get back to me with a more reasonable resolution to the problem.
 
Thank you,
Shannon
 
We'll see what happens when I hear back.....


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 6, 2013)

I think that isn't a great response. You can get free shipping all the time.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that isn't a great response. You can get free shipping all the time.

I agree, definitely not on par with their usual customer service.  I would be so mad if my shampoo had been glitched, that was the main reason I placed the order.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that isn't a great response. You can get free shipping all the time.

I agree, definitely not on par with their usual customer service.  I would be so mad if my shampoo had been glitched, that was the main reason I placed the order.


I wrote back and complained.  CS just replied, they added 100 points to my account.  Which is fair.  It's not a full size $34 shampoo, but it is something!  (Free shipping on an order *grumbles* I have NEVER paid shipping on a BB order!)


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 6, 2013)

just got the email as well. Will be writing them back. Free shipping does not equal $34 shampoo. Even though I was getting it for free, it was their promotion, not like I hacked into their system.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 6, 2013)

Just emailed. Well aw if they respond or UK have to wait until next week to hear back


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got a reply on my email about the shampoo:

*Hi Leigh,*

*Thank you so much for being in touch, and I apologize for the delay!*

*I looked into this and we had a bit of a system glitch with shipping these shampoos. Not to worry though, you will be receiving an email from us shortly with more details!*

I get the feeling that I won't be getting any shampoo... *sigh*


Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh I hope you (we) get it.  I didn't email because I was just keeping my fingers crossed that it would just appear in my mailbox!  I'm not in a hurry since I'm not really out any money, but still...  I've always heard that BB customer support is great and I'm sure they'll take care of us. -Still keeping my fingers crossed.  I wonder how long "shortly" is?


Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, didn't have to wait too long:

Hi there, 

Thanks so much for your recent purchase with Birchbox. Unfortunately the GLOSS Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Shampoo is no longer available and we will not be able to apply it to your order. Please be assured you were not charged for this item.

On behalf of the inconvenience, please accept the code *'milehigh'* to receive free shipping on your next order. This code will expire within 30 days and can only be applied on full-size products from theBirchbox Shop.

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. Don't hesitate to be in touch with any questions or concerns.

Have a great day!

Thank you,
Team Birchbox

NOT. HAPPY.


Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I also got this email, but instead of the shampoo it was for a mystery pick two pack that was apparently back ordered between the time I ordered and the time it shipped.  I'm SO angry, because I would have just waited to order until the products were available again..... I replied to them:

Hi,

 
I am very dissatisfied with this response.  Had the mystery pack been available, because my order was over $35 I would have received $10 worth of product for free as a bonus.  If I had known at the time of ordering that the women's sample 2 pack was unavailable, I would have selected the men's sample 2 pack, which was also available at the time I placed my order, since one of the item's was actually for my husband.  So now instead what has happened is the $10 of free product I should have received has vanished, and I got nothing.  A fair response would have been to give me 100 points in the Birchbox shop, or $10 off a future product since that is what I missed out on.  I would really appreciate if you could get back to me with a more reasonable resolution to the problem.
 
Thank you,
Shannon
 
We'll see what happens when I hear back.....

I'm not in the same boat as you guys since I didn't order the shampoo, but I am still very upset by this just on the principle of the matter. Ok, it was a mistake on their part, but they went ahead and gave it to others until they ran out of stock. There is no reason you should not benefit from their mistake the same way the others did. If it were me, honestly, I would probably send back my order(s) which should have come with shampoo but did not. I would also send an email to CS and include a note in the return box letting them know WHY I was sending the order back. I'm sure they realize that the freebies they offer are BIG incentives for people to place an order in the first place. If they didn't influence purchases, they wouldn't be offered as frequently as they are. So I'm dead serious in saying that I'd send my order back in protest (certainly if shipping was free) and then turn right around and place the order again, ordering a new freebie. If I paid shipping, it would depend on a few other factors, but how often does anyone pay shipping to BB anyway? They need to get the message that their 'solution' is no solution at all. In fact, it is an insult. 100 BB points would be the least they could do. After all, that's only a $10 discount. Wasn't the shampoo quite a bit more than that anyway? Birchbox is certainly rubbing me the wrong way with this fiasco, and it doesn't even affect me directly! But it certainly is bad PR that leaves them looking like they don't stand behind their own mistakes. Not good BB! Not good at all!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

just got the email as well. Will be writing them back. Free shipping does not equal $34 shampoo. Even though I was getting it for free, it was their promotion, not like I hacked into their system.

A big AMEN to that! Best of luck with the email. Hopefully, they'll just change their minds and give everyone 100 points in a follow up email.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, didn't have to wait too long:

Hi there, 

Thanks so much for your recent purchase with Birchbox. Unfortunately the GLOSS Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Shampoo is no longer available and we will not be able to apply it to your order. Please be assured you were not charged for this item.

On behalf of the inconvenience, please accept the code *'milehigh'* to receive free shipping on your next order. This code will expire within 30 days and can only be applied on full-size products from theBirchbox Shop.

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. Don't hesitate to be in touch with any questions or concerns.

Have a great day!

Thank you,
Team Birchbox

NOT. HAPPY.
lameeeeeeeee, especially since we can always use 'bbshop' as the shipping code.  so they're forcing you to get something in 30 days with this code? they should provide a 20% off coupon or some points or something. womp womp.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 7, 2013)

> I'm not in the same boat as you guys since I didn't order the shampoo, but I am still very upset by this just on the principle of the matter. Ok, it was a mistake on their part, but they went ahead and gave it to others until they ran out of stock. There is no reason you should not benefit from their mistake the same way the others did. If it were me, honestly, I would probably send back my order(s) which should have come with shampoo but did not. I would also send an email to CS and include a note in the return box letting them know WHY I wasÂ sending the order back. I'm sure they realize that the freebies they offer are BIG incentives for people to place an order in the first place. If they didn't influence purchases, they wouldn't be offered as frequently as they are. So I'm dead serious in saying that I'd send my order back in protest (certainly if shipping was free) and then turn right around and place the order again, ordering a new freebie. If I paid shipping, it would depend on a few other factors, but how often does anyone pay shipping to BB anyway? They need to get the message that their 'solution' is no solution at all. In fact, it is an insult. 100 BB points would be the least they could do. After all, that's only a $10 discount. Wasn't the shampoo quite a bit more than that anyway? Birchbox is certainly rubbing me the wrong way with this fiasco, and it doesn't even affect me directly! But it certainly is bad PR that leaves them looking like they don't stand behind their own mistakes. Not good BB! Not good at all!!!Â  :nono:


 I disagree. The rules for the bonus item were listed on the web page for it, and someone here found a glitch that let you get it without making the minimum purchase. We knew the rules and chose not to follow them. They honored all the orders they could until they ran out, but I don't think they owe anyone else anything. They could have easily canceled all the orders that took advantage of the glitch, but they didn't. It would be one thing if everyone actually made the necessary minimum purchase, but from reading this forum it seems like very few did.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

just got the email as well. Will be writing them back. Free shipping does not equal $34 shampoo. Even though I was getting it for free, it was their promotion, not like I hacked into their system.

A big AMEN to that! Best of luck with the email. Hopefully, they'll just change their minds and give everyone 100 points in a follow up email.



Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lameeeeeeeee, especially since we can always use 'bbshop' as the shipping code.  so they're forcing you to get something in 30 days with this code? they should provide a 20% off coupon or some points or something. womp womp.

I did end up getting 100 points, when I replied to the original email I received.  Hopefully others have a similar experience!  I'm happy with that, I'm saving up for something big in the BB shop, so this gets me $10 closer, even if I didn't get the shampoo I wanted to try!  But I agree, free shipping was not a good resolution.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I disagree. The rules for the bonus item were listed on the web page for it, and someone here found a glitch that let you get it without making the minimum purchase. We knew the rules and chose not to follow them. They honored all the orders they could until they ran out, but I don't think they owe anyone else anything. They could have easily canceled all the orders that took advantage of the glitch, but they didn't. It would be one thing if everyone actually made the necessary minimum purchase, but from reading this forum it seems like very few did.

I'm on the fence about this. That statement would be true except BB _did_ know about this. After the first set of shampoos ran out/they pulled them, it came back the next day an people made orders. I think it was a monday, check the thread. So they knew about it then either pulled it out ran out, then put it back in the store for more people to make orders with without fixing the glitch. How is it other people's fault they didn't fix the glitch?

I just want to add I think it's nice for BB to honor the glitch, however. I remember a few times when Zoya codes have hit a snafu and people were basically able to order a free polish. Zoya canceled all the orders and people on SD had their panties in a bunch. But I think the difference with that and BB is that BB's main source of income is from the boxes itself, while Zoya sells the polishes. So anyone who ordered either used points (which they already paid for with their box subscription) or paid money on top of that. It didn't meet the requirements, but I think we were lucky they did honour the ones they did.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 7, 2013)

^^ to add to my argument above, some (note: many) of the samples BB actually sends out says "sample, not for resale". Obviously the companies would have knowingly sent them to BB anyway. I odn't think that's a problem, BB's argument if it were brought up would be something like "you're getting $5 credit to the store and paying $5 for the service (of having someone curate and send you a box of samples).

It hurts them more when a subscriber would stop doing business with them than not purchase from the store, since the cost of products is marginal compared to how much they make from the boxes. That's why if you're missing something in a box they give you 100 pts instead of refunding your box. since the cost of cosmetics is mostly arbiturary, they probably only lose $1-2 for giving you that 100 pts as opposed to $10 for refunding you.

So I don't necessarily agree that everyone should benefit from a mistake on their, but overall, I don't feel bad for them because they're not losing money unlike the way zoya sending out 1000 free polishes would. *shrugs*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I disagree. The rules for the bonus item were listed on the web page for it, and someone here found a glitch that let you get it without making the minimum purchase. We knew the rules and chose not to follow them. They honored all the orders they could until they ran out, but I don't think they owe anyone else anything. They could have easily canceled all the orders that took advantage of the glitch, but they didn't. It would be one thing if everyone actually made the necessary minimum purchase, but from reading this forum it seems like very few did.

As someone who took advantage of the glitch, these are my sentiments exactly.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm on the fence about this. That statement would be true except BB _did_ know about this. After the first set of shampoos ran out/they pulled them, it came back the next day an people made orders. I think it was a monday, check the thread. So they knew about it then either pulled it out ran out, then put it back in the store for more people to make orders with without fixing the glitch. How is it other people's fault they didn't fix the glitch?

I just want to add I think it's nice for BB to honor the glitch, however. I remember a few times when Zoya codes have hit a snafu and people were basically able to order a free polish. Zoya canceled all the orders and people on SD had their panties in a bunch. But I think the difference with that and BB is that BB's main source of income is from the boxes itself, while Zoya sells the polishes. So anyone who ordered either used points (which they already paid for with their box subscription) or paid money on top of that. It didn't meet the requirements, but I think we were lucky they did honour the ones they did.

I'm skeptical of how much $$ BB actually makes from the boxes. I've heard a totally different analysis in the past that they don't make much from the box due to the cost of getting samples + shipping, and that the shop purchases are actually more lucrative for them. I think it's hard to say one way or another unless we saw a breakdown of their earnings.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm skeptical of how much $$ BB actually makes from the boxes. I've heard a totally different analysis in the past that they don't make much from the box due to the cost of getting samples + shipping, and that the shop purchases are actually more lucrative for them. I think it's hard to say one way or another unless we saw a breakdown of their earnings.

I've heard from some sources that they get their samples for free and they sometimes strong-arm the indie companies they work with into it for brand exposure. They also negotiate shipping with newgistics probably like most sub companies... I mean we'll never know because they'll almost likely never talk but if it weren't a profitable business model even without the store, I can't imagine they would survive. I definitely think the store is more lucrative but I doubt lucrative enough that it can sustain a business when people hoard points and can get like $100+ worth of items by only paying $10 or something (like with a clarisonic mia, stacking 20% off and points for example)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've heard from some sources that they get their samples for free and they sometimes strong-arm the indie companies they work with into it for brand exposure. They also negotiate shipping with newgistics probably like most sub companies... I mean we'll never know because they'll almost likely never talk but if it weren't a profitable business model even without the store, I can't imagine they would survive. I definitely think the store is more lucrative but I doubt lucrative enough that it can sustain a business when people hoard points and can get like $100+ worth of items by only paying $10 or something (like with a clarisonic mia, stacking 20% off and points for example)

It's definitely an interesting business model to think about. I imagine they probably pay money for some samples (maybe like the larger samples or the samples from more well known brands) and get others for free under the premise that these smaller brands are getting exposure. I always wondered how much money they make from the store since it seems like a lot of women here have mastered the skill of getting a lot of stuff for a little bit of money. I almost feel like the more casual not-deal-obsessed subber probably makes bigger dollar purchases with smaller amounts of points if he/she finds something they really love.


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 8, 2013)

If I had to guess, I would think the data they collect for companies is also worth something. We wouldn't earn points if not...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 8, 2013)

I have heard from a reliable source that they don't pay for any samples ever. They get what the companies give, which is why so e times the sizes of the same samples vary from month to month, like the kerastase, jouer and others where sometimes it's a dinky thing and other months is a size able sample. Samples come out of a companies marketing budget, so it's all treated like marketing. So birchbox makes let's say 9/box on the low side after deducting shipping and packaging cost. 9 x 500,000 boxes a month = 4.5mil in the US alone which is pretty great on boxes only. I think that we are makeuptalk are the best at hoarding points to "beat the system" but everybody else I know who subscribes spends like 100 points on a $60 order, so the e commerce site is probably making a sizeable amount. If anybody knows their current valuation, you can use that number to figure out what they make each month.


----------



## beautynewbie (Sep 8, 2013)

> I have heard from a reliable source that they don't pay for any samples ever. They get what the companies give, which is why so e times the sizes of the same samples vary from month to month, like the kerastase, jouer and others where sometimes it's a dinky thing and other months is a size able sample. Samples come out of a companies marketing budget, so it's all treated like marketing. So birchbox makes let's say 9/box on the low side after deducting shipping and packaging cost. 9 x 500,000 boxes a month = 4.5mil in the US alone which is pretty great on boxes only. I think that we are makeuptalk are the best at hoarding points to "beat the system" but everybody else I know who subscribes spends like 100 points on a $60 order, so the e commerce site is probably making a sizeable amount. If anybody knows their current valuation, you can use that number to figure out what they make each month.


 I think that is very true. I have three coworkers that are subscribed and are not on MUT. They spend their points as a money off coupon. As in 10 off a 75 order etc just because they don't know better haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I try to get the most bang out of my points with little OOP after joining M UT and learning from all y'all about codes or promos. Both my wallet and I thank you!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't even know about the points before I found MuT. I missed out on about 8 months worth of points.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 8, 2013)

> I didn't even know about the points before I found MuT. I missed out on about 8Â months worth of points.Â  :scared:


 That hurts just reading this! Those poor points, never made their way home to your account... Lol!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 8, 2013)

Yup this. I feel like the MUT points hoarders are just a very small number of people in BB's subscriber pool. It just seems like *everyone* hoards and only lays $2 for a $80 order because that's what we see when we come on this website. My sister, her friends, and my boyfriends mom and all her friends either didnt know or simply didnt care about points. Or, they used it as $10 off a large purchase whenever they hit 100 points.



> I have heard from a reliable source that they don't pay for any samples ever. They get what the companies give, which is why so e times the sizes of the same samples vary from month to month, like the kerastase, jouer and others where sometimes it's a dinky thing and other months is a size able sample. Samples come out of a companies marketing budget, so it's all treated like marketing. So birchbox makes let's say 9/box on the low side after deducting shipping and packaging cost. 9 x 500,000 boxes a month = 4.5mil in the US alone which is pretty great on boxes only. I think that we are makeuptalk are the best at hoarding points to "beat the system" but everybody else I know who subscribes spends like 100 points on a $60 order, so the e commerce site is probably making a sizeable amount. If anybody knows their current valuation, you can use that number to figure out what they make each month.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 8, 2013)

We are a special breed of supersavers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If it were a behavior that a huge amount of of people were doing, they would have changed the policy long ago. A company is not goint to keep in place an incentive that would cause them to lose money. They have obviously continued to be successful, they have a huge team and a giant office, not to mention they expanded to other markets. Whatever their plan is to make money, its definitely working.


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't even know about the points before I found MuT. I missed out on about 8 months worth of points. 





I didn't know about points for a few months either.  I think I figured it out after visiting their Facebook page, can't remember.

I tend to spend my points in $10-$20 chunks and add as many pick-two's or other discounts/freebies as I can.  I place an order every couple of months.  I don't shop at Sephora or Ulta, so BB is my main beauty store.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 9, 2013)

Just heard back from them. They offered to send me a mystery pack of my choosing (hair, skin care, or makeup) I choose makeup and thanked them


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2013)

I knew about points when I signed up, but I didn't quite understand how awesome the program was, so I missed a few months' worth of points. Now I set reminders to double-check and make sure I've done all of my feedback by the 9th just in case they change boxes over a day early!


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote:  I didn't know about points for a few months either.  I think I figured it out after visiting their Facebook page, can't remember.
I missed out on about $40.00 worth of points because (wait for it) if I wasn't interested in the sample or didn't get around to it by month end I just didn't post a review. This went on for at least 6-7 boxes. Then I realized I was going to actually buy things from BB and maybe I should make the effort. Now I make sure to try everything and post reviews.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just heard back from them. They offered to send me a mystery pack of my choosing (hair, skin care, or makeup) I choose makeup and thanked them
Ok, is this a new thing (being able to pick) or is this possibly one of the new changes they've been hinting at ? Mystery pick 2's that allow you at least pick a category? That would be pretty nice.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 9, 2013)

I do my reviews within a week of receiving my boxes regardless of whether or not I've tried the product. I just do the first section and skip the written review unless it is something I tried and have a strong opinion about.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 9, 2013)

Still no Pick Twos, but they've added 3 new bonuses.

Jouer Tint in Amaryllis (GWP of $25+ Jouer product)

Caudalie Divine Oil (SWP of any full size Caudalie item)

Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum (SWP of any full size Paula's Choice product)


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 9, 2013)

I think she just wanted to know in general which type i would like. oh and on the shipping email it said beauty blender (cleanser im guessing) and the make makeup remover and lipstick sample so im pretty excited. Got a beauty blender from then last oct so i would love to try the cleanser!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think she just wanted to know in general which type i would like. oh and on the shipping email it said beauty blender (cleanser im guessing) and the make makeup remover and lipstick sample so im pretty excited. Got a beauty blender from then last oct so i would love to try the cleanser!

I got that same one and it's an actual Beauty Blender, not the cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had just bought 2 from the store with points earlier but I like them so it is nice to have the extra!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do my reviews within a week of receiving my boxes regardless of whether or not I've tried the product. I just do the first section and skip the written review unless it is something I tried and have a strong opinion about.

Me too. Except this month I totally forgot until yesterday and they emailed me about reviewing for points otherwise I would've totally forgotten. I've always remembered to review for points but it took me several months before I realized I didn't have to REALLY write a written review. The process became a lot faster when I started skipping that part :-D I always got so stuck on what to say and I'm horrible at making up BS. Haha!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 12, 2013)

You were right! Beauty blender, make dual phase remover and lipstick. Best plus two ever! So happy!


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 12, 2013)

Pick Two's are back in the bonus shop - yayy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BagLady (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of any Bb discount codes? Thanks


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 12, 2013)

> Pick Two's are back in the bonus shop - yayy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ugh...I placed three orders today....


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 12, 2013)

That's for the heads up! I was waiting for it to come back beforeplaced an order


----------



## BexDev (Sep 12, 2013)

I totally just re-signed up my husband for birchbox man because of this...*sigh*  I can't help myself with a good old mystery pack.


----------



## Babs (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know of any Bb discount codes?

Thanks

try MILEHIGH for free shipping


----------



## ShannonHey (Sep 16, 2013)

Just got a pick two from an order last week:

Tan towel half body application &amp;

Juicy Couture lala sample

..... I don't want either of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but at least they were free, can't believe they pretend to put a $10 value on these two tiny things!  its outrageous really.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a pick two from an order last week:

Tan towel half body application &amp;

Juicy Couture lala sample

..... I don't want either of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but at least they were free, can't believe they pretend to put a $10 value on these two tiny things!  its outrageous really.

How in the world is one of those items a "deluxe" size sample?  Those both seem like regular samples to me.  I have two mystery packs showing up today...I hope I don't get any tan towels!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 16, 2013)

My free Amika flat iron apparently isn't coming (  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) so BB is sending me a free "Mystery pack". I sure do hope I don't get that dreaded tan towel.


----------



## brandyboop (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got my mystery pick 2 from an order I placed on Friday.  Definitely would not pay $10, but they were free.


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 16, 2013)

going to start with the positive...BOY DO THEY SHIP FAST!!

My pack was Juicy Couture lala sample and Davines oil.  Perfume and a foil pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   (if it wasn't free I would be annoyed)


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  going to start with the positive...BOY DO THEY SHIP FAST!!

My pack was Juicy Couture lala sample and Davines oil.  Perfume and a foil pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   (if it wasn't free I would be annoyed)





â€‹


----------



## brandyboop (Sep 16, 2013)

That was the fastest shipment I have ever received from them.  I was surprised because I ordered one of the always hot items (Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle).


----------



## Babs (Sep 16, 2013)

*sniff* major bummer


----------



## ShannonHey (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




*sniff* major bummer
Oh wow.... I thought I must've just had bad luck in getting a really low value sample, but it seems like everyone else's are just as disappointing...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow.... I thought I must've just had bad luck in getting a really low value sample, but it seems like everyone else's are just as disappointing...

It looks like the first round of mystery packs were the best, with the best of the best being the Finding Mr Bright set. The 2nd round of restocks seemed to be hit or miss. Third round seems to be plain awful


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 16, 2013)

My two mystery packs arrived today.

My first order I bought the Paula's choice face oil stuff they sampled this month... and my pick two was Davines hair oil foil, and an Instain blush (same size they sent in boxes the other month, also same Swiss Dot color).

Second order I bought Paula's choice BHA toner and Nuxe makeup melting face cleanser gel... pick two was 2pc birchbox bobby pins (white), and DDF acne treatment tube.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




*sniff* major bummer

I actually love these two products in general. The 100% pure in coconut smells so good and it's exceptionally hydrating. The hair powder is great as well and it lasted me quite awhile.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 17, 2013)

I got this mystery pack yesterday as well. I am going to put the instain up for trade since I got it in the same color previously. But davines and the balm....super awesome brands for free stuff!



> My two mystery packs arrived today. My first order I bought the Paula's choice face oil stuff they sampled this month... and my pick two was Davines hair oil foil, and an Instain blush (same size they sent in boxes the other month, also same Swiss Dot color).


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




*sniff* major bummer

I actually love these two products in general. The 100% pure in coconut smells so good and it's exceptionally hydrating. The hair powder is great as well and it lasted me quite awhile.


I agree I love that hair powder I have 2 samples and I think I will buy the full size after I am done with my samples.


----------



## Babs (Sep 17, 2013)

I tried both samples in previous boxes. The lotion was just lotion but the hair powder (if I ever convert to powder) is the best so far. I'm just bummed with sample envy.



> I agree I love that hair powder I have 2 samples and I think I will buy the full size after I am done with my samples.


----------



## BexDev (Sep 17, 2013)

I actually wound up with a pretty great pick two!  Along with the huge Miss Jessie's quick curls sample I also with a promo code, I call this a win.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 19, 2013)

I ordered the Folle de Joie and received the following mystery pack: -Art of shaving balm in lavender - passing off to the BF -Benefit Stay Don't Stray primer - may go on the trade list, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 19, 2013)

> I ordered the Folle de Joie and received the following mystery pack: -Art of shaving balm in lavender - passing off to the BF -Benefit Stay Don't Stray primer - may go on the trade list, I haven't decided yet.


 For what it's worth, I got that Benefit sample and I LOVE it. Great product, it really does keep shadows in place as promised. And I got quite a few uses out of it, plus it has a doe foot style applicator which I usually hate but loved in this case. If you have a bunch of primers though I am sure it would trade nicely.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 19, 2013)

> For what it's worth, I got that Benefit sample and I LOVE it. Great product, it really does keep shadows in place as promised. And I got quite a few uses out of it, plus it has a doe foot style applicator which I usually hate but loved in this case. If you have a bunch of primers though I am sure it would trade nicely.


 I was pretty thrilled that I received Benefit but like you said, I have a bunch of primers LOL.


----------



## MrsMeow (Sep 19, 2013)

My pick two mystery pack blows.  Juicy Couture perfume and Color Club in London Calling (the green one).  I had gotten the CC in my birchbox AND bought the 4-pack, so now I have 3 of that darn color.  ::Sniff::


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 19, 2013)

My Pick 2! Excited about the blush. I got the BB cream in my box a while back, but I liked it so I'll use this one too.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 19, 2013)

> My Pick 2! Excited about the blush. I got the BB cream in my box a while back, but I liked it so I'll use this one too.


 That is a great pick 2!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




My Pick 2! Excited about the blush. I got the BB cream in my box a while back, but I liked it so I'll use this one too.

That's a great 2 pack!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yup this. I feel like the MUT points hoarders are just a very small number of people in BB's subscriber pool. It just seems like *everyone* hoards and only lays $2 for a $80 order because that's what we see when we come on this website.

My sister, her friends, and my boyfriends mom and all her friends either didnt know or simply didnt care about points. Or, they used it as $10 off a large purchase whenever they hit 100 points.


Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We are a special breed of supersavers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If it were a behavior that a huge amount of of people were doing, they would have changed the policy long ago. A company is not goint to keep in place an incentive that would cause them to lose money. They have obviously continued to be successful, they have a huge team and a giant office, not to mention they expanded to other markets. Whatever their plan is to make money, its definitely working.

But is there really any difference between using 100 points off a $100 order or saving 500 points and taking it off a $55 order? What I mean is, there's no way to 'game the system' to get more points. Generally, 100 points represents about 2 months. So $10 off for getting 2 boxes (and doing reviews) means you spent in $20 to get $10 off. 500 points would represent almost a year of boxes still at $10 per month. So proportionately, it is the same. I think only spending $50 for an actual BB order in a year's time would be low for an MUT'er too. I like to try to use points to get about half off my orders, but then I earn points back which I can keep until the next order.

  Am I missing something? One thing I did find out about through MUT was the Bonus Shop. But generally you only get samples, so I don't see using promo codes as a big thing, including the Pick 2. Though again I admit, without MUT, I *never* would have found out about using both a promo code *and* ordering the Pick 2.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I knew about points when I signed up, but I didn't quite understand how awesome the program was, so I missed a few months' worth of points. Now I set reminders to double-check and make sure I've done all of my feedback by the 9th just in case they change boxes over a day early!

I think I knew about them from the beginning too, but like you, I didn't get how they worked. I got really, really, really angry at BB when I first subbed around this time last year. I dropped them after 2 boxes followed by a long letter telling them, well, how much they sucked, lol! It may have been being on here or reading blogs or watching Youtube vids (don't recall which) that got me to rejoin about 3 months ago. I figured one thing out for sure--do NOT pick "Low Maintenance" as your style or you will get crap like bar soap! Yeck! So revamping my quiz helped a lot. However, I also needed to figure out how to view the point system as a rebate system, essentially. If they had explained that better when I first joined, I might have at least given them a couple more months before cancelling (and might not have cancelled at all if I had found out about how to fill out the quiz too). But the shop probably wasn't as fully functional back then as it is today. I also think they should give examples with style quiz answers. Like, if you choose trendy, you are likely to get x, y, and z type of products. No name brands, just descriptions of the products themselves. So while I was really low maintenance in the past, I was ready to explore a lot more--see what trends are out there, try different types of products from what I was used to, etc. It seems so obvious to me now, but when I first joined, I really was pretty clueless.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How in the world is one of those items a "deluxe" size sample?  Those both seem like regular samples to me.  I have two mystery packs showing up today...I hope I don't get any tan towels
I have gotten 2 mystery packs--tan towels in both of them! Arrrrggghhhhh! The 2nd sample with the first pack was also crap. The 2nd sample with the second pack was Benefit Oxygen Wow. So, out of 4 products, only 1 was good and useful. I don't find that very impressive. Doesn't make me want to place another order for sure. Now, when they had the non-mystery packs, I selected the one with Mary Lou Manizer and a pretty huge bottle of body wash. I kept the bottle up at my mom's and used it when I was up there. Seems like with that sparing use, it lasted me 2 months. But I fear those good, non-mystery packs are gone forever. Too many BB subbers appear to be gamblers and I'm sure BB prefers it that way. Sigh...


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 20, 2013)

> > Â  How in the world is one of those items a "deluxe" size sample?Â  Those both seem like regular samples to me.Â  I have two mystery packs showing up today...I hope I don't get any tan towels
> 
> 
> I have gotten 2 mystery packs--tan towels in both of them! Arrrrggghhhhh! The 2nd sample with the first pack was also crap. The 2nd sample with the second pack was Benefit Oxygen Wow. So, out of 4 products, only 1 was good and useful. I don't find that very impressive. Doesn't make me want to place another order for sure. Now, when they had the non-mystery packs, I selected the one with Mary Lou Manizer and a pretty huge bottle of body wash. I kept the bottle up at my mom's and used it when I was up there. Seems like with that sparing use, it lasted me 2 months. But I fear those good, non-mystery packs are gone forever. Too many BB subbers appear to be gamblers and I'm sure BB prefers it that way. Sigh...


 I would say all bb subscribers are gamblers. we each pay $10 a month to roll the dice so to speak, hoping for a great box of stuff we can love. most any sub box is a gamble.


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered the Folle de Joie and received the following mystery pack:

-Art of shaving balm in lavender - passing off to the BF
-Benefit Stay Don't Stray primer - may go on the trade list, I haven't decided yet.
the benefit primer is AMAZING for endereye priming/concealing... thats all i use it for it lasts all day and i have super dark circles.... nothing will ever cover them up but if i layer this with a concealer its almost gone lol


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 20, 2013)

Got two of my mystery pick two packs today. The men's had a pair of red WÃ¼rkin Stiff fabric cufflinks and a full size Benta Berry moisturizer. The women's included blue bobby pins and the dr. Jart Ceramidin cream. Not bad.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 20, 2013)

I received  a set of BB blue bobby pins and InStain. Next mystery pack will be here soon!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got two of my mystery pick two packs today. The men's had a pair of red WÃ¼rkin Stiff fabric cufflinks and a full size Benta Berry moisturizer. The women's included blue bobby pins and the dr. Jart Ceramidin cream. Not bad.

full size?? ooh lala!!


----------



## Meahlea (Sep 20, 2013)

Sooo my mystery pick 2 (women's) had the mox lip balm (yay!) and an aftershave lotion. Like for men. Ugh!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would say all bb subscribers are gamblers. we each pay $10 a month to roll the dice so to speak, hoping for a great box of stuff we can love. most any sub box is a gamble.

I'm sooo not a gambler, lol! It took finding out how to get the good stuff from online blogs to convince me to rejoin. Yeah, there's still a chance of getting bad stuff, it is far *less* of a gamble than it was when I first signed up and didn't know how to fill out the quiz. If the system stops working for me, I'll quit in a heartbeat and I won't go out quietly. Yep. I'm a bit of a control freak. And I can't *stand* feeling like I'm treated worse than others who are in the same position as I am. I am kind of jealous of those who can approach subs as a fun surprise. That just isn't in me though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got two of my mystery pick two packs today. The men's had a pair of red WÃ¼rkin Stiff fabric cufflinks and a full size Benta Berry moisturizer. The women's included blue bobby pins and the dr. Jart Ceramidin cream. Not bad.

Wow! Makes me want to go for the men's mystery pack with my next order! Now why can't they treat the women that well? Are they trying to drum up dates through their male subbers, lol?!


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 21, 2013)

I got my order today and received Number 4 Lumiere d'hiver Super Comb Prep and Protect and ModelCo lipstick in Get Naked but the lipstick is all smushed into the cap and not connected to the base so it is basically useless. Yay.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my order today and received Number 4 Lumiere d'hiver Super Comb Prep and Protect and ModelCo lipstick in Get Naked but the lipstick is all smushed into the cap and not connected to the base so it is basically useless. Yay.
You should contact them they may give you points or send out another one.


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should contact them they may give you points or send out another one.

I wrote them and sent a picture. I know their customer service is amazing and they are generous with the points - an item I ordered (in the same order that included the smashed mystery pack) turned out to not be available so they couldn't ship it and unsolicited by me they gave me a refund on part of the points I used for the order and credited me 100 points. So because they already gave me 100 points for  a mistake on this order I didn't want to be annoying but I ended up emailing them because neither is my fault and I did make sure my order total was over $35 purposely just to get a mystery pack so it was a let down. Anyway, I didn't ask for any points, just asked if it would be possible to send another.


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 22, 2013)

I have an order on the way . I love love to get the model co. lippie in the nude color and more bobby pins. I loved those! I purchased Egyptian Magic and Juice beauty lippie along with the choose two all for 3.00!! great use of points!! I was bummed because I really wanted molton brown black pepper body wash but it was out of stock!! I hope it comes in soon!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 22, 2013)

> I have an order on the way . I love love to get the model co. lippie in the nude color and more bobby pins. I loved those! I purchased Egyptian Magic and Juice beauty lippie along with the choose two all for 3.00!! great use of points!! I was bummed because I really wanted molton brown black pepper body wash but it was out of stock!! I hope it comes in soon!!


 Molton Brown has Black Pepper body wash? I did not know this. I got 2 samples from Molton Brown recently, the body washes in Ultrasmooth Coco de Mer and Enlivening Toko-Yuzu. OMG, they smell good, especially the Toko-Yuzu one. I was going to order it from their website, but now I want to try the Black Pepper one and using Birchbox points would make it even better.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 22, 2013)

I just got a REALLY bad Pick Two. Perhaps the worst I have ever seen, at least in my opinion. A Noma Terra Miami perfume wipe and a Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Vanille Abricot. The wipe is obviously single use and the spray is a typical sized perfume sample so I'm really not sure how one of those is "deluxe." Not to mention the order in question was the Folle de Joie perfume. Want some fragrance with your fragrance (with your fragrance...)?




ETA: I hate the way the perfume smells. It basically (on me, anyway) smells like Vic's Vapo-rub plus fruit vodka. And that's after the alcohol smell has had time to wear off--it still smells like alcohol. So weird. And gross.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got a REALLY bad Pick Two. Perhaps the worst I have ever seen, at least in my opinion. A Noma Terra Miami perfume wipe and a Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Vanille Abricot.

The wipe is obviously single use and the spray is a typical sized perfume sample so I'm really not sure how one of those is "deluxe." Not to mention the order in question was the Folle de Joie perfume. Want some fragrance with your fragrance (with your fragrance...)?





ETA: I hate the way the perfume smells. It basically (on me, anyway) smells like Vic's Vapo-rub plus fruit vodka. And that's after the alcohol smell has had time to wear off--it still smells like alcohol. So weird. And gross.

WOW!   I agree.  I've seen a lot of pictures of posted pick-twos........yours is the worst!!!!!


----------



## Deareux (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got a REALLY bad Pick Two. Perhaps the worst I have ever seen, at least in my opinion. A Noma Terra Miami perfume wipe and a Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Vanille Abricot.

The wipe is obviously single use and the spray is a typical sized perfume sample so I'm really not sure how one of those is "deluxe." Not to mention the order in question was the Folle de Joie perfume. Want some fragrance with your fragrance (with your fragrance...)?





ETA: I hate the way the perfume smells. It basically (on me, anyway) smells like Vic's Vapo-rub plus fruit vodka. And that's after the alcohol smell has had time to wear off--it still smells like alcohol. So weird. And gross.

I only want fragranception if they send me both Leonardo DiCaprio and Joseph Gordon-Levitt along with it.

  But yeah, I agree, your set seems very lacking compared to the others.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got a REALLY bad Pick Two. Perhaps the worst I have ever seen, at least in my opinion. A Noma Terra Miami perfume wipe and a Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Vanille Abricot.

The wipe is obviously single use and the spray is a typical sized perfume sample so I'm really not sure how one of those is "deluxe." Not to mention the order in question was the Folle de Joie perfume. Want some fragrance with your fragrance (with your fragrance...)?





ETA: I hate the way the perfume smells. It basically (on me, anyway) smells like Vic's Vapo-rub plus fruit vodka. And that's after the alcohol smell has had time to wear off--it still smells like alcohol. So weird. And gross.

Boo on BB. : I really wish they'd bring back the set pick twos, but it seems like they retired that and have just the mystery one up: 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/pick-two-pack This used to be the page but it doesn't even exist anymore http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pick-two-pack/ eep i'm wrong that's the right  URL. But I doubt we'll see anything other than the mystery packs again since right now it's the bonus shop is defaulted to this address: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/mystery-sample-pack

I guess BB found a great way to destash all the tiny samples no one wanted from pick two. This is super disappointing and I'm disappointed. I wouldn't pay $5 for them much less $10 now... but most people would rather get it than nothing. It's just not a factor in deciding to place an order anymore.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 22, 2013)

Would it be crazy of me to complain? They are technically supposed to include a deluxe sample and a standard one, but I'm not sure if that's over the top since it was free. I don't want to be nitpicky but the pick two was a factor in my deciding to order and it's not exactly up to par.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Would it be crazy of me to complain? They are technically supposed to include a deluxe sample and a standard one, but I'm not sure if that's over the top since it was free. I don't want to be nitpicky but the pick two was a factor in my deciding to order and it's not exactly up to par.

The thing is that I think that fragrance sample *is* the deluxe sample here.  It's 1.2ml, which I believe is larger than the classic (for lack of a better term) fragrance sample.  And it's a spray.  I think these two factors combine to make sample/subscription companies consider it to be deluxe.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 22, 2013)

> The thing is that I think that fragrance sample *is* the deluxe sample here. Â It's 1.2ml, which I believe is larger than the classic (for lack of a better term) fragrance sample. Â And it's a spray. Â I think these two factors combine to make sample/subscription companies consider it to be deluxe.


 Oh. Well, that explains it. Just my luck to get the worst pick two known to man that is still above the complaint threshold.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got a REALLY bad Pick Two. Perhaps the worst I have ever seen, at least in my opinion. A Noma Terra Miami perfume wipe and a Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Vanille Abricot.

The wipe is obviously single use and the spray is a typical sized perfume sample so I'm really not sure how one of those is "deluxe." Not to mention the order in question was the Folle de Joie perfume. Want some fragrance with your fragrance (with your fragrance...)?





ETA: I hate the way the perfume smells. It basically (on me, anyway) smells like Vic's Vapo-rub plus fruit vodka. And that's after the alcohol smell has had time to wear off--it still smells like alcohol. So weird. And gross.

Um, that's my new favorite perfume, lol - I'd totally be willing to swap you something for it, b/c they are out of the smaller size, and I've been waiting for it to come back in stock FOREVER.  (Not ready to drop the money on the bigger size, lol.)


----------



## KayEss (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Um, that's my new favorite perfume, lol - I'd totally be willing to swap you something for it, b/c they are out of the smaller size, and I've been waiting for it to come back in stock FOREVER.  (Not ready to drop the money on the bigger size, lol.)

Okay, I only spritzed it once, so there's definitely still a lot left! I probably wouldn't be able to mail it to you until next week, but I would be happy to. PM me your details.


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 23, 2013)

After 2 dud mystry picks, today i received...

Model Co lipstick (Get Naked) and the no 4 spray.  Much better!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After 2 dud mystry picks, today i received...

Model Co lipstick (Get Naked) and the no 4 spray.  Much better!

that's a nice mystery pack!


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 23, 2013)

UGH i got my mystery pack and i received 2 items from my july box!!!!

the bobby pins and instain blush (i do like the blush just really really really furious i received 2 items from previous boxes (and in the same box!!!!!)


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 24, 2013)

Got my BB order today (and gosh darn do I love their point system).  My Pick 2 was a box of Runa "Energy" tea with I think 4 tea bags &amp; a LAQA &amp; Co lip pencil in a very bright pink.

I like tea so can't complain there! It's supposed to have the same caffeine as a cup of coffee, which makes me worried it'll taste icky - but hoping for the best as I'm not picky usually. 

The lip pencil is _very_ pigmented and lasted thru a nap, but I had to remove it as it clashed with the rest of the makeup I wore today.  It seemed like it would be QUITE long-lasting though if you like the colors.

-L


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After 2 dud mystry picks, today i received...

Model Co lipstick (Get Naked) and the no 4 spray.  Much better!

That's definitely a nice one.


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Molton Brown has Black Pepper body wash? I did not know this. I got 2 samples from Molton Brown recently, the body washes in Ultrasmooth Coco de Mer and Enlivening Toko-Yuzu. OMG, they smell good, especially the Toko-Yuzu one. I was going to order it from their website, but now I want to try the Black Pepper one and using Birchbox points would make it even better.

yes! a black pepper body wash! I hear its amazing! I wonder if I should contact them direct? do I got khloraine dry shampoo and dfr acne cream.

whoop whoop whoop

I hate dry shampoo and don't really suffer from acne except when aunt flo is in town and that's just a few tiny ones


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 24, 2013)

> > Molton Brown has Black Pepper body wash? I did not know this. I got 2 samples from Molton Brown recently, the body washes in Ultrasmooth Coco de Mer and Enlivening Toko-Yuzu. OMG, they smell good, especially the Toko-Yuzu one. I was going to order it from their website, but now I want to try the Black Pepper one and using Birchbox points would make it even better.
> 
> 
> yes! a black pepper body wash! I hear its amazing! I wonder if I should contact them direct? do I got khloraine dry shampoo and dfr acne cream. whoop whoop whoop I hate dry shampoo and don't really suffer from acne except when aunt flo is in town and that's just a few tiny ones


 I have come to know that I prefer "men's" shower gel scents and unisex perfumes. I have about 12 Bath and Body Works shower gels to get through first, all of which are either sweet or fruity, but that won't stop me from ordering a Molton Brown scent through Birchbox pretty soon.


----------



## MUfiend (Sep 24, 2013)

> After 2 dud mystry picks, today i received... Model Co lipstick (Get Naked) and the no 4 spray.Â  Much better!


This sounds like a great pick 2. It's completely craptastic though that they have the model co lipstick in stock for pick 2 but not as a replacement. I received a partially broken one that I don't really use because I'm afraid it'll break and asked for new one only to be told they had no more in stock. Booooo Birchbox.


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This sounds like a great pick 2. It's completely craptastic though that they have the model co lipstick in stock for pick 2 but not as a replacement. I received a partially broken one that I don't really use because I'm afraid it'll break and asked for new one only to be told they had no more in stock. Booooo Birchbox.

Hmm..as I posted on the previous page, the ModelCo lipstick I received in my pick 2 was smushed into the cap and uselesss so I sent them a picture and asked if they could send a replacement and they said they would send 1 to me and they gave me 100 points! This was just today, though. The email said "product you received that was damaged" so I took that to mean the actual lipstick and not just another mystery pick 2 but maybe I'm wrong and I won't be getting that specific lipstick. (




)


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 24, 2013)

> This sounds like a great pick 2. It's completely craptastic though that they have the model co lipstick in stock for pick 2 but not as a replacement. I received a partially broken one that I don't really use because I'm afraid it'll break and asked for new one only to be told they had no more in stock. Booooo Birchbox.


 Ironically the lipstick I got in my BB in August was broken! I asked for a replacement and thy said it was out of stock and gave me 100 points


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have come to know that I prefer "men's" shower gel scents and unisex perfumes. I have about 12 Bath and Body Works shower gels to get through first, all of which are either sweet or fruity, but that won't stop me from ordering a Molton Brown scent through Birchbox pretty soon.

same here they just need to get it back in stock! I signed up for email notice. I will shout out when I get it!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 25, 2013)

I just received two great "Mystery Packs"!!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received two great "Mystery Packs"!!




Ooh, those are really nice!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received two great "Mystery Packs"!!




That's definitely hair product heaven! I love the N.4 spray. I wanted to love the Davines but the formula made my hair really greasy and flat. I just can't handle it.


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received two great "Mystery Packs"!!



oooh that is good!  I have wanted to try the Klorane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received two great "Mystery Packs"!!



very awesome, super jelly! Congrats!





I'm not even super into hair products and I'd still be all over that.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Sep 25, 2013)

> I just received two great "Mystery Packs"!!


 This gives me hope! I'm receiving a Pick Two tomorrow along with Delerium and a couple of other things I ordered!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2013)

OK, so I have a pick 2 coming. I have gotten 2 of them (I think, maybe 3) and as far as I can recall, I got a tan towel EVERY TIME! To me, that's worse than a perfume sample. Please keep your fingers crossed I get something great or at least decent this time. I was lucky in that getting the mystery pack was not a factor in my order. I grabbed 2 of the Ahmad London tea caddies that had come back in stock. Then, I added in the purple Ruffian polish for free shipping. It came to $35 exactly. Of course I'm not going to turn the pick 2 down, but I would like something nice and, more importantly, no more tanning crap! I did get the Airelle sample with a code. It was a product I wanted to try, but didn't get it and had no luck in trading this month, pretty much in general, not just for the Airelle. So now, I get to try it anyway and I get my pretty tea tins. Pretty happy with that. Now if I can just avoid a tanning insult of a product in my box when it gets here, lol!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I disagree. The rules for the bonus item were listed on the web page for it, and someone here found a glitch that let you get it without making the minimum purchase. We knew the rules and chose not to follow them. They honored all the orders they could until they ran out, but I don't think they owe anyone else anything. They could have easily canceled all the orders that took advantage of the glitch, but they didn't. It would be one thing if everyone actually made the necessary minimum purchase, but from reading this forum it seems like very few did.

Ok, I know this post is very old, but I was going backwards looking for pics of mystery packs and came across it. As I had said, I didn't get into the whole shampoo thing. I thought the glitch was a mistake in entering it into the system in such a way that they had made a typo or something, if that makes sense. Like, they had accidentally made an offer that was too good to be true. If it was a different kind of glitch and they had said specifically the minimum purchase was x amount, that's different. I was just trying to figure out what had happened from reading posts here so I didn't get all the info. Sorry.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 25, 2013)

I totally agree about the Davines. It made my hair feel really heavy and hard - if that makes sense? I hated it! The dry shampoo on the other hand is awesome, I'm just too cheap to buy a full size.



> That's definitely hair product heaven! I love the N.4 spray. I wanted to love the Davines but the formula made my hair really greasy and flat. I just can't handle it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 26, 2013)

I got another pick two today with my order.  It was a large travel size tube of Juice Beauty oil free moisturizer, and a bottle of the number 4 spray.  The spray wasn't sealed all the way and the whole thing leaked in transit.  At least nothing in my order was damaged from the leak.  I like the moisturizer, so I probably wont bother about the empty spray.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 26, 2013)

The Davines shampoo dries my hands out, however the conditioner Makes my hair soft, smooth and very shiny. I also love the smell, it had to grow on me though!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Davines shampoo dries my hands out, however the conditioner
Makes my hair soft, smooth and very shiny. I also love the smell, it had to grow on me
though!!
Lol I really wanted to try it but I just couldn't get past the smell so I ended up trading it.  I've never smelled a hair product with that kind of scent before!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 26, 2013)

> Lol I really wanted to try it but I just couldn't get past the smell so I ended up trading it.Â  I've never smelled a hair product with that kind of scent before!


 Yes, there is something "unique" about the scent. I didn't like the smell at first, but I kept sniffing it to figure out what I didn't like about it. Then, one day my nose told my brain "hey, it's not bad!!".. Lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Sep 26, 2013)

So...I just got my BB order and my Pick Two was......... Marcelle BB Cream &amp; G-1 Benta Berry Womp womp. I know everyone loves the Marcelle, but I'm such a packaging whore that I won't even let myself try it because I can't get past the gaudy gold lettering on the white tube. at least make the tube black..!


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 26, 2013)

I am sad, my pick two was DDF Acne Treatment and that horrible Benta Berry stuff. I can't use either one. More junk for my sample graveyard.


----------



## gracewilson (Sep 26, 2013)

Got my first mystery pack today! First full-size order since April! I used pts and my 21 month coupon to get benefits's Gimme Brow and klorane dry shampoo for $1.60. My mystery samples are beauty protector shampoo and No. 4 prep &amp; correct spray.




I'm happy!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first mystery pack today! First full-size order since April! I used pts and my 21 month coupon to get benefits's Gimme Brow and klorane dry shampoo for $1.60. My mystery samples are beauty protector shampoo and No. 4 prep &amp; correct spray. 



I'm happy!

nice pick twos!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received two great "Mystery Packs"!!




Those are amazing!


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 27, 2013)

I just placed an order for $51.99, used my 13-month code and 100 pts. for a grand total of $23.69. My pick-2 is not as amazing as the last two posted but I'm happy because I will use the heck out of both of them.





Suki scrub and Gena Pedicure cream. Since I love foot creams and, at 46,  have not yet found the HG of foot creams I'm always happy to sample.


----------



## ShannonHey (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So...I just got my BB order and my Pick Two was.........

Marcelle BB Cream &amp; G-1 Benta Berry

Womp womp.

I know everyone loves the Marcelle, but I'm such a packaging whore that I won't even let myself try it because I can't get past the gaudy gold lettering on the white tube. at least make the tube black..!

Are you serious??  I mean I got a tan towel and perfume sample, but at least the packaging was visually pleasing....?! LOL for my sake try the BB cream, it's upsetting to hear someone who got an actual usable sample who refuses to try it because of the letter coloring on the tube.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Sep 27, 2013)

> Are you serious?? Â I mean I got a tan towel and perfume sample, but at least the packaging was visually pleasing....?! LOL for my sake try the BB cream, it's upsetting to hear someone who got an actual usable sample who refuses to try it because of the letter coloring on the tube.


 LOL! I totally would, but, literally, within seconds of posting that I got an offer for a trade...next time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow! Even those who are complaining have had better luck with pick 2's than I have. *whimper* I got a bar of soap like the kind you see in hotels plus something crappy that I've already forgotten in a tiny, tiny little tub. The bar soap was not pleasant to smell either. Kind of ruined the whole box opening experience, especially as I ordered 2 sets of tea cannisters. Luckily, the tea does not taste soapy so far. But seriously, with the luck I've had over 3-4 mystery pick 2's, I'd MUCH prefer they bring back regular pick 2's where I could choose something I wanted. The Mary Loumanizer with the nice sized bottle of shower gel was awesome. On the upside, I did get the Airelle sample I wanted to try thanks to a promo code on top of the mystery 2 pack, so that's a good thing. Now I just gotta remember to break it out at night before I slather on the moisturizer.


----------



## basementsong (Sep 30, 2013)

Just got my latest order &amp; pick 2 pack. I got the Wei buffing beads and the Mox Botanical lip butter. I've received both these samples in my boxes before, so while not a bad pack it's a bit underwhelming.

Oh well! I will use both. And I have another pick 2 pack headed my way this week.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Sep 30, 2013)

I got Mox Botanicals Lip Butter in Pomegranate and Fig and... a man's after shave balm?  At first I thought it could be for women too, but no:  for face and neck.  Not too many ladies I know need an after shave balm for their face and neck.  I know I picked from the women's bonus shop - what gives?!


----------



## AMaas (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Mox Botanicals Lip Butter in Pomegranate and Fig and... a man's after shave balm?  At first I thought it could be for women too, but no:  for face and neck.  Not too many ladies I know need an after shave balm for their face and neck.  I know I picked from the women's bonus shop - what gives?!
I received the exact same pack.  Maybe we could use the after shave on our legs?


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 30, 2013)

I got my replacement for the model co lipstick that was smashed into the cap and wow...my new mystery pack has Stila lip glaze in Dreamy and Pixi mascara, full size! I love Stila and can't ever have enough of these and I've never tried the Pixi mascara so I'm excited. I see it costs $18 right now on Amazon too. Best mystery pack ever?
 

Quote: I received the exact same pack.  Maybe we could use the after shave on our legs? 
Email and tell them! One of my things arrived damaged and they gave me 100 points and sent the above to replace it!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my replacement for the model co lipstick that was smashed into the cap and wow...my new mystery pack has Stila lip glaze in Dreamy and Pixi mascara, full size! I love Stila and can't ever have enough of these and I've never tried the Pixi mascara so I'm excited. I see it costs $18 right now on Amazon too. Best mystery pack ever?
 

Quote: I received the exact same pack.  Maybe we could use the after shave on our legs?
Email and tell them! One of my things arrived damaged and they gave me 100 points and sent the above to replace it!


That's a great pick 2!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my replacement for the model co lipstick that was smashed into the cap and wow...my new mystery pack has Stila lip glaze in Dreamy and Pixi mascara, full size! I love Stila and can't ever have enough of these and I've never tried the Pixi mascara so I'm excited. I see it costs $18 right now on Amazon too. Best mystery pack ever?
 

Email and tell them! One of my things arrived damaged and they gave me 100 points and sent the above to replace it!
I am going to e-mail them.  Hopefully I can return it for something more appropriate.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 30, 2013)

WOO. Thankfully I checked this thread, it reminded me my 25% coupon expired. I actually got a killer deal, the Jouer bronzer and it Cosmetics brush were both a lot cheaper than they are on every other site... glitch? $24 vs. $48 and $16 vs $28

so "technically" I got over $100 of stuff for 5 bucks. not bad. not bad.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOO. Thankfully I checked this thread, it reminded me my 25% coupon expired. I actually got a killer deal, the Jouer bronzer and it Cosmetics brush were both a lot cheaper than they are on every other site... glitch? $24 vs. $48 and $16 vs $28

so "technically" I got over $100 of stuff for 5 bucks. not bad. not bad. 





Nice order!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Mox Botanicals Lip Butter in Pomegranate and Fig and... a man's after shave balm?  At first I thought it could be for women too, but no:  for face and neck.  Not too many ladies I know need an after shave balm for their face and neck.  I know I picked from the women's bonus shop - what gives?!
I got the Mox lip butter and the hotel bar soap.  Definitely over these pick 2's!  The hotel soap smelled so strong (even in the plastic bag) I had to move the box to another room.  The lip butter smells like the soap now too, from being in the box together.  I hope they add the ones we can pick from again.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 1, 2013)

I got the mox lip butter and supergoop sunscreen in my mystery pick two. Not bad even though I got the sunscreen in my punishment goop box last October. However my order came damaged and tons of brown stuff and a hair were on the still lid but the samples were in perfect condition. Waiting on a response from cs.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOO. Thankfully I checked this thread, it reminded me my 25% coupon expired. I actually got a killer deal, the Jouer bronzer and it Cosmetics brush were both a lot cheaper than they are on every other site... glitch? $24 vs. $48 and $16 vs $28

so "technically" I got over $100 of stuff for 5 bucks. not bad. not bad.





That's an awesome deal!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the mox lip butter and supergoop sunscreen in my mystery pick two. Not bad even though I got the sunscreen in my punishment goop box last October. However my order came damaged and tons of brown stuff and a hair were on the still lid but the samples were in perfect condition. Waiting on a response from cs. 



Sorry to hear that, hope they are able to fix your order.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sorry to hear that, hope they are able to fix your order.

thank you! i hope so too


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Mox Botanicals Lip Butter in Pomegranate and Fig and... a man's after shave balm?  At first I thought it could be for women too, but no:  for face and neck.  Not too many ladies I know need an after shave balm for their face and neck.  I know I picked from the women's bonus shop - what gives?!

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received the exact same pack.  Maybe we could use the after shave on our legs? 





I love Birchbox.  They went above and beyond to correct the mistake of sending me the men's shaving balm.  This is seriously the best company I have ever done business with!


----------



## tasertag (Oct 2, 2013)

I just received the CC polish Reign in Spain and some Coola sunscreen. Way better than the men's shaving balm I got last time.


----------



## Linnake (Oct 2, 2013)

Got 2 packs today and they were both the same! Which sucks because I paid for one of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mox lip balm and supegroop sunscreen except one of the sunscreens came in a little card with two and the other was just one loose foil.


----------



## jmd252 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Got 2 packs today and they were both the same! Which sucks because I paid for one of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mox lip balm and supegroop sunscreen except one of the sunscreens came in a little card with two and the other was just one loose foil.


 Awww...boo! I learned my lesson with the mystery packs when they first came out. I don't get drawn in by any of the fun things people get because I figure there is a higher likelihood that mine will be disappointing. Now if I have enough in my cart to get it for free that's great, if not I'm not worried about getting one. Then I can't be as bummed if I get a not-so-great one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I love Birchbox.Â  They went above and beyond to correct the mistake of sending me the men's shaving balm.Â  This is seriously the best company I have ever done business with!


 I got men's aftershave. I'm sort of upset but I feel like I have contacted Birchbox everytime I've ordered. Last time I only got one hair tie instead of two lace ones. Do you think if I complain again they will flag my account?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 2, 2013)

> > I love Birchbox.Â  They went above and beyond to correct the mistake of sending me the men's shaving balm.Â  This is seriously the best company I have ever done business with!
> 
> 
> I got men's aftershave. I'm sort of upset but I feel like I have contacted Birchbox everytime I've ordered. Last time I only got one hair tie instead of two lace ones. Do you think if I complain again they will flag my account?


 As long as it's a legitimate complaint, they don't flag anyone's account as far as I can tell. Getting a men's sample when you clearly chose a mystery pack from the women's bonus shop is happening to a lot of people lately. If people don't tell Birchbox it's not acceptable, then they're just gonna keep sending them. They do not send women's samples in the men's pick 2, so it's totally unfair to send you a men's sample.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 2, 2013)

> I got men's aftershave. I'm sort of upset but I feel like I have contacted Birchbox everytime I've ordered. Last time I only got one hair tie instead of two lace ones. Do you think if I complain again they will flag my account?


 No, I contact them almost every time I have an issue, and they are just as helpful every time. I didn't contact them about the twistband though, but only because it felt like a waste of shipping and packaging to me for one thing that I already have a lot of. I might have contacted them, though if I didn't already own a bunch. Remember- companies can't fix a problem if they aren't made aware of it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't know what the men's mystery pick 2 packs generally look like, but I kinda want to pick one with my next order on the off chance they send the Molton Brown shower gel samples. Anybody ever bought a men's pick 2?


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 2, 2013)

> > Â  I got Mox Botanicals Lip Butter in Pomegranate and Fig and... a man's after shave balm?Â  At first I thought it could be for women too, but no:Â  for face and neck.Â  Not too many ladies I know need an after shave balm for their face and neck.Â  I know I picked from the women's bonus shop - what gives?!
> 
> 
> I got the Mox lip butter and the hotel bar soap.Â  Definitely over these pick 2's!Â  The hotel soap smelled so strong (even in the plastic bag) I had to move the box to another room.Â  The lip butter smells like the soap now too, from being in the box together.Â  I hope they add the ones we can pick from again.


 That's the pick two I received too. I've had both samples in my box. I don't really mind. I like the lip butter and while I don't use bar soap, it does make for a fairly effective makeup brush cleaner.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's the pick two I received too. I've had both samples in my box. I don't really mind. I like the lip butter and while I don't use bar soap, it does make for a fairly effective makeup brush cleaner.

Glad to hear I'm not the only one that got stuck with the horrid hotel soap, though I do feel sorry for you guys. That's a pretty bad one, IMHO.


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know what the men's mystery pick 2 packs generally look like, but I kinda want to pick one with my next order on the off chance they send the Molton Brown shower gel samples. Anybody ever bought a men's pick 2?

I got one a few weeks ago when they weren't stocking the women's version.  I received a BentaBerry cleanser and knotted cuff links.


----------



## hellopengy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know what the men's mystery pick 2 packs generally look like, but I kinda want to pick one with my next order on the off chance they send the Molton Brown shower gel samples. Anybody ever bought a men's pick 2?

I emailed Molton Brown a few months ago, and they sent me 2 samples of their shower gel!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Glad to hear I'm not the only one that got stuck with the horrid hotel soap, though I do feel sorry for you guys. That's a pretty bad one, IMHO.


 Lol, I'm not opposed to a bar of soap as a sample (I went gaga over the Laundress ones) but this one smells awful! My boyfriend will probably use it though. I guess it's a good thing I'm turned off by the pick 2's for awhile anyway since I'm attempting to save my points up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 3, 2013)

> > I don't know what the men's mystery pick 2 packs generally look like, but I kinda want to pick one with my next order on the off chance they send the Molton Brown shower gel samples. Anybody ever bought a men's pick 2?
> 
> 
> I emailed Molton Brown a few months ago, and they sent me 2 samples of their shower gel!


 I did the same. I got the scents Toko Yuzu and Coco de Mer. I love the Toko Yuzu scent, but Coco de Mer smells kinda like the Fleur de Baies bar soap. It's not bad, though.


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did the same. I got the scents Toko Yuzu and Coco de Mer. I love the Toko Yuzu scent, but Coco de Mer smells kinda like the Fleur de Baies bar soap. It's not bad, though.

Did you mention being a Birchbox subscriber?  Or just straight up ask for samples?  My husband has a men's subscription and I was really hoping he would get to sample it but so far no luck...  So now I'm thinking I should email them directly too.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 3, 2013)

I just got the Mox lip butter and the aftershave. Excited about the lip butter, but peeved about the aftershave.


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 3, 2013)

Just got my mystery 2 pack for my upgrade to annual. Davines Shampoo and Mox Lip butter.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 3, 2013)

> > I did the same. I got the scents Toko Yuzu and Coco de Mer. I love the Toko Yuzu scent, but Coco de Mer smells kinda like the Fleur de Baies bar soap. It's not bad, though.
> 
> 
> Did you mention being a Birchbox subscriber? Â Or just straight up ask for samples? Â My husband has a men's subscription and I was really hoping he would get to sample it but so far no luck... Â So now I'm thinking I should email them directly too.


 I never mention I'm a Birchbox subscriber. For Molton Brown, they sent samples when I said I'm looking to improve my skincare routine and I would like to try their products.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 3, 2013)

Check out this thread on requesting samples -- https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from/2310#post_2177791 I've had better luck when NOT mentioning I'm a BB subscriber.



> Did you mention being a Birchbox subscriber? Â Or just straight up ask for samples? Â My husband has a men's subscription and I was really hoping he would get to sample it but so far no luck... Â So now I'm thinking I should email them directly too.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 3, 2013)

I received my mystery sample pack in the mail today from my yearly sub purchase! Like some of you, I got the Mox Botanicals Lip Butter in Pomegranate and Fig (which I got last October and really liked, so I'm pumped to have some more), as well as the TAY Essential Oils Bar soap in almond silk (which has made my entire apartment smell... ha!  I'll try it tomorrow and see how I feel, but right now a little "meh" about it).


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Check out this thread on requesting samples -- https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from/2310#post_2177791

I've had better luck when NOT mentioning I'm a BB subscriber.

Thanks for the tip!  I just got my mystery pack and (tiny!) blow dryer today, mystery pack contained the Birchbox bobby pins they sampled to everyone a couple of months ago in the blue color, and Coola spf 30 lotion.  I've already received both of these, and unfortunately my hair is too short even for bobby pins although they are cute.  My hubby loves the Coola though so that's a plus.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 4, 2013)

I received two mystery packs yesterday. One pack contained a cute little Moxi lip balm and bobby pins. My second pack contained the most adorable teeny tiny jar of "Benefit It's Potent" eye cream and a foil pack of Super goop. I have enough of those pins to last a lifetime. I can't use them, but I am lucky enough to get them quite frequently. Could be worse, right??!!


----------



## birchhughes (Oct 4, 2013)

I had an order come today. My mystery pack had the No 4 spray and a DDF Acne Treatment.


----------



## BagLady (Oct 4, 2013)

My mystery pack had Stila liquid lipstick in Beso &amp; G-1 boys &amp; girls face cream. And the blow dryer is ADORABLE!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been doing entirely too much shopping over the last week or two!  One of these is a replacement pack Birchbox generously sent to replace a men's sample I shouldn't have received.

Sample pack 1:  Benefit Hello Flawless Brightening Foundation &amp; Model Co. Party Proof Matte Lipstick in Peony

Sample pack 2:  Tay Essential Oils Bar Soap &amp; Mox Lip Balm

Sample pack 3:  Liqwid Volumizing Shampoo and Conditioner foil pack &amp; Rahua 4 foil packs Voluminous Shampoo and Conditioner and regular Shampoo and Conditioner

I'm not very excited about the foil shampoos and conditioners just because I don't feel that 1 use gives you enough experience to know if you like the product or not, but I guess I will just keep in my travel pack.  I am anxious to try the Liqwid - I might get into that one before my next trip.

I don't typically use bar soap and this one is very strong, but it isn't an unpleasant smell.  I definitely needed to air out the products that were packaged with it!  I will probably use this for shaving my legs.  I have always liked using bar soap for that purpose.

The Mox lip balm is a duplicate for me, but I love it. 

The lipstick is a fun color and makes my lips soft.  It definitely doesn't live up to the name Party Proof though since it comes off pretty easily.  It also has a very nice smell.

I haven't used the foundation yet, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Oct 4, 2013)

I got the green bobby pins and the model co in peony. I was so excited until I realized the lipstick was melted and broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Oct 4, 2013)

> No, I contact them almost every time I have an issue, and they are just as helpful every time. I didn't contact them about the twistband though, but only because it felt like a waste of shipping and packaging to me for one thing that I already have a lot of. I might have contacted them, though if I didn't already own a bunch. Remember- companies can't fix a problem if they aren't made aware of it.





> As long as it's a legitimate complaint, they don't flag anyone's account as far as I can tell. Getting a men's sample when you clearly chose a mystery pack from the women's bonus shop is happening to a lot of people lately. If people don't tell Birchbox it's not acceptable, then they're just gonna keep sending them. They do not send women's samples in the men's pick 2, so it's totally unfair to send you a men's sample.


 Very good points. Going to email now


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm so jealous of everybody's good mystery packs. I got the Coola sunscreen and a Dr.Jart ceramidin cream.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got men's aftershave. I'm sort of upset but I feel like I have contacted Birchbox everytime I've ordered. Last time I only got one hair tie instead of two lace ones. Do you think if I complain again they will flag my account?

I felt bad 'complaining' about receiving the men's shaving balm, but the way I look at it I at least wanted to let them know that there was a problem - I mean really a men's product shouldn't be in the women's sample pack.  They were very gracious and seemed to appreciate me letting them know. 

Their customer service is outstanding and always helpful.  I wouldn't hesitate to contact them on anything if you are less than satisfied.  After all you are a paying customer.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the green bobby pins and the model co in peony. I was so excited until I realized the lipstick was melted and broken.






I want the bobby pins!  I have one more order coming hopefully tomorrow or Monday and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a hair accessory!

My lipstick was about to melt when I rescued it from the mailbox.  Luckily I got it in time and stuck it in the fridge for a few minutes.  That's a shame you weren't as lucky.  Makes me leery about purchasing any makeup during any but the coldest months!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 4, 2013)

everyone please give me all of your bobby pins! i'm so jealous!


----------



## lucyla8 (Oct 4, 2013)

My mystery pack today was the Pixi Large Lash Mascara and the Vivant Skincare Green Tea Antioxidant Cleanser (it's a gel but it comes in a spray bottle).  The mascara was full size!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Smart moves! It's been extra hot where I live this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've emailed asking for a replacement. Hopefully they still have some left!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 5, 2013)

Uhmmm...could someone who's already received it please post a picture of the Amika dryer next to a regular sized hair dryer?? I have enough hair on my head for three people, so before I go crazy spending all my points, I need to know how small this sucker is lol! TIA!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uhmmm...could someone who's already received it please post a picture of the Amika dryer next to a regular sized hair dryer?? I have enough hair on my head for three people, so before I go crazy spending all my points, I need to know how small this sucker is lol! TIA! 





here is a screen cap of it from their video:





It seems kinda small they say it is "travel size"


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uhmmm...could someone who's already received it please post a picture of the Amika dryer next to a regular sized hair dryer?? I have enough hair on my head for three people, so before I go crazy spending all my points, I need to know how small this sucker is lol! TIA! 




here is a screen cap of it from their video:





It seems kinda small they say it is "travel size"


Wow.  I was expecting something small, but not _that_ small.  Geez.  How tiny are the mini Amika flat irons?


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow. That does seem small. I have very thick hair. It would likely take forever to dry. I am glad I haven't been obsessing over it. It was tempting when I saw it, though. Decision made.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 5, 2013)

> here is a screen cap of it from their video:
> 
> It seems kinda small they say it is "travel size"


 Thanks, Nickimouse! Yeah, as cute as it is, I think that's gonna be a no go for me, lol...I would be drying my hair for a week with that!


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 5, 2013)

How well it dries your hair to me depends on the wattage. Does anyone who has gotten it know what wattage it is? I had already updated to a yearly subscription with the coupon before they had this offer. I have been thinking about what to order to get this. Most full sized hair dryers are 1875. Has anyone actually tried drying their hair with it?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How well it dries your hair to me depends on the wattage. Does anyone who has gotten it know what wattage it is? I had already updated to a yearly subscription with the coupon before they had this offer. I have been thinking about what to order to get this. Most full sized hair dryers are 1875. Has anyone actually tried drying their hair with it?


Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

here is a screen cap of it from their video:




It seems kinda small they say it is "travel size"

Thanks, Nickimouse! Yeah, as cute as it is, I think that's gonna be a no go for me, lol...I would be drying my hair for a week with that! 
Birchbox used to sell a set with a mini dryer and mini straightener. The reviews were really positive espescially regarding the dryer.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 5, 2013)

The wattage is actually a very good point..hopefully someone who has it can weigh in and let us know!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 5, 2013)

I have an itty bitty hair dryer. It's about 10 years old and it's about the same size as the Amika one looks in the video. It's da bomb. Lots of air and it gets almost too freaking hot on the high setting. Great on low air, high heat setting. My hair is halfway down my back and pretty thick. If the Amika one works as well as mine does, I might consider getting it just because it's cute.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 5, 2013)

I just wish our boxes would hurry up and update! I'm waiting to place my order until I see if I'm getting the Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish in either of my boxes...gah! The 10th is taking foreverrrr this month :/


----------



## shabs (Oct 5, 2013)

Just got my mini hair dryer. The mini dryer is 10.6 oz and 1000 watt.

The box says the dryer is 1000 watt but the dryer says it's 1200W...


----------



## shabs (Oct 5, 2013)

Here are pictures.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 5, 2013)

> Here are pictures.


 You are AWESOME! Thanks so much for posting pics! It looks like a pretty good size, after all!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I cancelled my bb sub a few months back so I'm not up to date on the threads but its my moms bday and I want to send her a gift subscription and make purchase, are there any discount codes out right now?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 6, 2013)

my friend just got a mystery two pack:

Model Co Lippie in Get Naked

Birchbox Bobby Pins in White

Please imagine my fit of jealously coupled with "oh yay, i'm glad you used my referral link so i can get points". All I want are bobby pins. But there's hope for all of you who are still on the hunt for Model Co Party Proof lipsticks! 

Also, I wish I wrote in about getting men's samples in mystery pick twos! It's happened to me twice. I just shrugged it off and handed them to my boyfriend.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 7, 2013)

I got a new mystery pack yesterday with my order.

2.5 oz Davines love shampoo

travel bottle of #4 prep/protect spray

I like the spray, already have a full size, and I think a small bottle in storage.  I'm okay getting more, I'll just add it to the full size bottle...means I have to buy less later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tried the shampoo last night.  It is okay.  I don't like the ingredients in the conditioner, and this shampoo for sure needs conditioner afterwards.  I'll use up the sample, and I was curious to try it, but I'd never buy it full size.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Oct 7, 2013)

I think codes only work on shop items but you could add the Amika dryer to your cart if you spend more than $85. Otherwise for products, there is GLAMLATINA15 for orders over $50. And firstoff20 may still work but I'm not sure


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 7, 2013)

Got the mystery pack I used with the YEARLY99 code!  





The Benefit facial emulsion and Khlorane dry shampoo.  I reallyreally wanted the Benefit sample because I want to reuse the bottle--I even posted that on another thread a few weeks ago. I will probably trade the Khlorane because I don't really do dry shampoo, but it's a great mystery pack!  I also got the mini amika dryer, so it was an awesome haul!  Totally makes up for my last lame (foil packet + perfume spray) mystery pack.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the mystery pack I used with the YEARLY99 code!





The Benefit facial emulsion and Khlorane dry shampoo.  I reallyreally wanted the Benefit sample because I want to reuse the bottle--I even posted that on another thread a few weeks ago. I will probably trade the Khlorane because I don't really do dry shampoo, but it's a great mystery pack!  I also got the mini amika dryer, so it was an awesome haul!  Totally makes up for my last lame (foil packet + perfume spray) mystery pack.

That IS a great mystery pack! Wow....


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Got the mystery pack I used with the YEARLY99 code! Â
> 
> The Benefit facial emulsion and Khlorane dry shampoo. Â I reallyreally wanted the Benefit sample because I want to reuse the bottle--I even posted that on another thread a few weeks ago. I will probably trade the Khlorane because I don't really do dry shampoo, but it's a great mystery pack! Â I also got the mini amika dryer, so it was an awesomeÂ haul! Â Totally makes up for my last lame (foil packet + perfume spray) mystery pack.


 I would love to get that one!


----------



## shy32 (Oct 7, 2013)

:'( This the worst mystery pack I have received.



Supergoop serum foil and a 100% pure lotion foil.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

:'( This the worst mystery pack I have received.

 Supergoop serum foil and a 100% pure lotion foil.
Ugh, that sucks!  The 100% pure looks like a mayo packet.  I'm expecting a shipment soon...I'll probably get these same products.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

:'( This the worst mystery pack I have received.

 Supergoop serum foil and a 100% pure lotion foil.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Condolences. That is really one of the worst I've seen.  There's supposed to be at least one "deluxe" sample and neither of those look deluxe to me.  As much as I think people often overuse "contact customer service" I think in this case it might be appropriate.


----------



## dotybird (Oct 7, 2013)

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Condolences. That is really one of the worst I've seen. Â There's supposed to be at least one "deluxe" sample and neither of those look deluxe to me. Â As much as I think people often overuse "contact customer service" I think in this case it might be appropriate.Â


 I agree. Imagine if you had paid $10 for this if you hadn't spent the $35+ to get it for free. I would be livid!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 7, 2013)

> I think codes only work on shop items but you could add the Amika dryer to your cart if you spend more than $85. Otherwise for products, there is GLAMLATINA15 for orders over $50. And firstoff20 may still work but I'm not sure


 thanks for responding!! I actually found a code that worked for 15 percent off, added a pick two mystery pack, spent enough for the gift with purchase hair dryer, and had 10 bucks in points that I used! I bought my mom a three month gift sub, and myself a few things for me as a bday present to myself. For me I ordered the four piece shea terra facial set, benefits new brow stuff, and the little spornette brush and paid $88 out of pocket.. not bad! Hoping to get a decent mystery pack now lol


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 7, 2013)

I would have loved that pick 2 - benefit facial emulsion and klorane dry shampoo! I got the benefit eye cream and color club in london calling. It was okay, but I already got those items in my boxes.


----------



## shy32 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, that sucks!  The 100% pure looks like a mayo packet.  I'm expecting a shipment soon...I'll probably get these same products.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Condolences. That is really one of the worst I've seen.  There's supposed to be at least one "deluxe" sample and neither of those look deluxe to me.  As much as I think people often overuse "contact customer service" I think in this case it might be appropriate.
Thanks girls, maybe I'll write cs , not sure what to say, just that I thought one of the samples ought to be "deluxe"?


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Thanks girls, maybe I'll write cs , not sure what to say, just that I thought one of the samples ought to be "deluxe"?





Here is what the website says:  "[The Mystery Pack] includes one deluxe sample and one standard sample that weâ€™re especially excited about right this minute, and hereâ€™s the really fun part: Their identities will remain secret until you receive your order. "

To customer service, I would probably say something along the lines of "As per the item description, I was under the impression that one of the samples in the pick-two pack would be deluxe.  I believe I may have received two standard samples and not a deluxe one.  Is there anything you can do to help me receive the deluxe sample that is promised in the item description?"  And I would attach the picture that was in your post.


----------



## lorizav (Oct 7, 2013)

I got a horrible pick 2 as well. Super goop sunscreen foil and a la fresh wipe. Seriously? I spent 100 to upgrade to annual and get that?


----------



## KayEss (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Condolences. That is really one of the worst I've seen.  There's supposed to be at least one "deluxe" sample and neither of those look deluxe to me.  As much as I think people often overuse "contact customer service" I think in this case it might be appropriate. 
Yep, I agree. They promise a deluxe sample and a regular sample. It's one thing if you don't like what you get, but two standard samples is not what was promised so they should remedy it. They will likely send you a new pick two (and tell you what it is in the shipment email).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

I love the idea of the mystery packs, I think its fun. But after seeing the evolution of this topic I'd never actually pay $ for a sample pack. The disparity of the sample sizes are just far too great to justify spending money on it. While I wouldn't mind getting the lotion and super goop if it was free, I would definitely be mad if I got that for $10.


----------



## angienharry (Oct 7, 2013)

Just got my mystery pack. The super goop foils and mox lip butter in pomegranate and fig. At least I will use them both.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 7, 2013)

Got in my BB order.  Upgraded to the yearly sub for $99, added the Amika blow dryer and a mystery pack.  My Mystery pack was a Klorane dry shampoo and a Number 4 Protect Spray.

Here is a picture of the Amika.  On the right is a Plugged in dryer from Sally's.  On the left my Revlon travel (bottom handle folds up).  If you are looking for a travel blow dryer I highly recommend the Revlon one!  I have long (down to bra strap in middle of back) thick hair and it took less than 10 minutes to dry!  It is ionic and has a nozzle and I got it for $20 at Ulta.





ETA: If in the market for a travel one, the Revlon one works great!  Will have to try Amika this weekend and see how it compares.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got in my BB order.  Upgraded to the yearly sub for $99, added the Amika blow dryer and a mystery pack.  My Mystery pack was a Klorane dry shampoo and a Number 4 Protect Spray.

Here is a picture of the Amika.  On the right is a Plugged in dryer from Sally's.  On the left my Revlon travel (bottom handle folds up).  If you are looking for a travel blow dryer I highly recommend this one!  I have long (down to bra strap in middle of back) thick hair and it took less than 10 minutes to dry!  It is ionic and has a nozzle and I got it for $20 at Ulta.





 are you reccomending the amika or the revlon?


----------



## lovepink (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry Revlon.  Just got home from Vegas yesterday and have not had time to try the Amika.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 are you reccomending the amika or the revlon?


----------



## KayEss (Oct 7, 2013)

So I got this pick two a few days ago. Malin and Goetz body wash and Caudalie Divine Oil. The body wash isn't my favorite scent wise but I was happy to try it. The Divine Oil is really nice. I never have gotten either of these in a box so I was very happy with this one.

However...I got my pick two for my annual sub and it's amazing! I am so happy with it! First, I got the Party Proof Lipstick in Get Naked (glad it's not another in Kitty since I have two of those). I have never tried a nude lipstick before so I am really happy to try. Sadly it arrived kind of dinged up (it looked like it might have melted just the tiniest bit), but I think it is still usable so I don't think I will email BB over it. They have been way too good to me lately and it's a freebie, plus, like I said, I will still be able to use it.

My second sample was a .17 oz sample of the Benefit Hello Flawless foundation. Wow! I am so excited!! It looks a bit dark but it came in ivory which appears to be their lightest color. I have been wanting to try this forever so I am absolutely thrilled!


----------



## birdiebijou (Oct 7, 2013)

Got my latest order. I'd never gotten a Mystery Pick Two before. I'm ... underwhelmed lol. Bulgari Omnia perfume Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum



Womp womp. :sadno:


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 7, 2013)

My latest mystery pack included CC London calling (this is my 3rd bottle from mystery packs + 2 more from my boxes which sucks for me that I hate the color and formula) and the second item was Bobbi pins. The funny thing is that I had ordered Bobbi pins along with some other things in the order so it was funny that they picked that particular pack!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 7, 2013)

Ugh. I ended up with 3 London Calling-s that month too! I really don't like CC and I'm glad birchbox hasn't sent them out in the past couple of months (I hope I didn't jinx it)



> My latest mystery pack included CC London calling (this is my 3rd bottle from mystery packs + 2 more from my boxes which sucks for me that I hate the color and formula) and the second item was Bobbi pins. The funny thing is that I had ordered Bobbi pins along with some other things in the order so it was funny that they picked that particular pack!


----------



## LindaD (Oct 7, 2013)

I got an Instain Blush and purminerals CC cream. I just love tiny TheBalm samples, they're so adorable!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 7, 2013)

My past two packs were:

Curl Keeper and a two pack of Wei buffing beads

&amp;

Curl Keeper and a set of the birchbox bobby pins

Nothing to exciting, but thank god I liked the curl keeper BOTH times I got it in my box, and I will use everything else.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got this pick two a few days ago. Malin and Goetz body wash and Caudalie Divine Oil. The body wash isn't my favorite scent wise but I was happy to try it. The Divine Oil is really nice. I never have gotten either of these in a box so I was very happy with this one.

However...I got my pick two for my annual sub and it's amazing! I am so happy with it! First, I got the Party Proof Lipstick in Get Naked (glad it's not another in Kitty since I have two of those). I have never tried a nude lipstick before so I am really happy to try. Sadly it arrived kind of dinged up (it looked like it might have melted just the tiniest bit), but I think it is still usable so I don't think I will email BB over it. They have been way too good to me lately and it's a freebie, plus, like I said, I will still be able to use it.

My second sample was a .17 oz sample of the Benefit Hello Flawless foundation. Wow! I am so excited!! It looks a bit dark but it came in ivory which appears to be their lightest color. I have been wanting to try this forever so I am absolutely thrilled!













Those are great pick 2s! I love that nail polish you are wearing.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my latest order. I'd never gotten a Mystery Pick Two before. I'm ... underwhelmed lol.

Bulgari Omnia perfume
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum





Womp womp.







The Supergoop is awesome. I'm almost finished with my first full size and will be ordering another so maybe you will like that.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I almost bought a revlon blow dryer from TJ maxx the other day! and didnt went with a lower priced one. womp. lol but the one I got not a popular name isn't to bad.  What IS bad is this BI POLAR weather we are having in NYC!!!! Why is the month of October for the past 3 years the most confusing weather in history!   I am suppose to go the hair salon and have fabulous hair all week all this hot and cold is making my hair confused and frizzy! :/ lol Sorry for the rant....


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2013)

> So I got this pick two a few days ago. Malin and Goetz body wash and Caudalie Divine Oil. The body wash isn't my favorite scent wise but I was happy to try it. The Divine Oil is really nice. I never have gotten either of these in a box so I was very happy with this one. However...I got my pick two for my annual sub and it's amazing! I am so happy with it! First, I got the Party Proof Lipstick in Get Naked (glad it's not another in Kitty since I have two of those). I have never tried a nude lipstick before so I am really happy to try. Sadly it arrived kind of dinged up (it looked like it might have melted just the tiniest bit), but I think it is still usable so I don't think I will email BB over it. They have been way too good to me lately and it's a freebie, plus, like I said, I will still be able to use it. My second sample was a .17 oz sample of the Benefit Hello Flawless foundation. Wow! I am so excited!! It looks a bit dark but it came in ivory which appears to be their lightest color. I have been wanting to try this forever so I am absolutely thrilled! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures





Spoiler: Pictures



I love your nails! Beautiful color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

How did the Vegas trip go? Hopefully well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HazelC (Oct 9, 2013)

I got a No. 4 spray and a foil pack of 15mL pedicure cream from unknown brand Gena. (Purchased travel Amika hair dryer-full price). Actually like it.

FYI, full size Erno Laszlo serum free with $50 purchase. I have no idea if that serum is any good but it's worth a lot.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


thanks for responding!! I actually found a code that worked for 15 percent off, added a pick two mystery pack, spent enough for the gift with purchase hair dryer, and had 10 bucks in points that I used! I bought my mom a three month gift sub, and myself a few things for me as a bday present to myself. For me I ordered the four piece shea terra facial set, benefits new brow stuff, and the little spornette brush and paid $88 out of pocket.. not bad! Hoping to get a decent mystery pack now lol

Would you mind sharing that code??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Would you mind sharing that code??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think it's GLAMLATINA15.


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 9, 2013)

Pick two I got along with the Amika hairdryer for upgrading to an annual sub! I've been wanting to try both items, so I'm super happy.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 9, 2013)

> Would you mind sharing that code??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not home so I'm not positive but I think it was BBAT15. I will double check in about an hour! My order is out for delivery and I'm hoping for an awesome mystery pack since its my bday today lol


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Oct 9, 2013)

I received a LAQA &amp; Co. lipstick in a fuchsia color and the Purminerals CC cream in medium.  Although the CC cream is too dark for me, I thought this was a great pick 2, especially since I missed out on the LAQA lipsticks when they were sampling those a few months ago.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Oct 9, 2013)

Ugh, I'm sorry, that one is awful!  I agree with others that you contact C.S. about not receiving a deluxe sample.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my latest order. I'd never gotten a Mystery Pick Two before. I'm ... underwhelmed lol.

Bulgari Omnia perfume
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum





Womp womp.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 9, 2013)

> I'm not home so I'm not positive but I think it was BBAT15. I will double check in about an hour! My order is out for delivery and I'm hoping for an awesome mystery pack since its my bday today lol


 double checked and that was the right code


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin*/img/forum/go_quote.gif
Ugh, I'm sorry, that one is awful!  I agree with others that you contact C.S. about not receiving a deluxe sample.
 
If the perfume is a spray, I think that's the deluxe sample.  At least that's what I was told when I received a perfume + foil for my mystery pack.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 9, 2013)

> double checked and that was the right code


 Thank you SO much! Happy Birthday!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

> If the perfume is a spray, I think that's the deluxe sample. Â At least that's what I was told when I received a perfume + foil for my mystery pack.


 To me, putting a spray cap on the end of a tiny vial of perfume is not a deluxe sample. How is it any different than the same perfume sample without the little spray cap?


----------



## Babs (Oct 9, 2013)

I *think* but could be wrong bb counts anything that is more than a one time use to be deluxe. Sucks I know. I got a packet of hair powder (deluxe) and foil of lotion.



> To me, putting a spray cap on the end of a tiny vial of perfume is not a deluxe sample. How is it any different than the same perfume sample without the little spray cap?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 10, 2013)

my mystery pack was a pack of cute little white bobby pins and a mini color club polish in mint green.. super happy with both items BUT my actual order came really screwed up. I ordered the four piece shea terra set and only received one piece of it not all four. I paid $50 for the set so I'm really irritated about only getting one piece.. tried calling but customer.service was closed so will try again in the morning


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Would you mind sharing that code??





I'm not home so I'm not positive but I think it was BBAT15. I will double check in about an hour! My order is out for delivery and I'm hoping for an awesome mystery pack since its my bday today lol


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my mystery pack was a pack of cute little white bobby pins and a mini color club polish in mint green.. super happy with both items BUT my actual order came really screwed up. I ordered the four piece shea terra set and only received one piece of it not all four. I paid $50 for the set so I'm really irritated about only getting one piece.. tried calling but customer.service was closed so will try again in the morning
Sorry to hear that, hope they can fix everything for you.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mystery packs are out of stock so not placing my  order until they come back. I thought BB notified you when you are at the end of a gift sub I guess not just found out today its time to renew.


----------



## shy32 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

:'( This the worst mystery pack I have received.

 Supergoop serum foil and a 100% pure lotion foil.
Thanks to everyone who suggested I write birchbox. They responded and are sending  a new mystery pack




  Yay!


----------



## daniellerose (Oct 10, 2013)

I've never gotten anything too great from my mystery packs. Last order I received a perfume sample (it smelled amazing!) and a men's foil packet sample. I messaged BB about it and they sent me another pack PLUS 100 pts. However my samples came like this ...









Instead of complaining, I messaged BB again explaining that this has happened many times before (receiving damaged items) in my orders and kindly suggested they do something to fix the problem, like packaging them better to ensure items get to customers unharmed. I also sent them the pictures for once. The lady the who replied just said sorry and told me she gave me another 100 pts! I was delighted but I never actually received any points :/ and I already own the nail polish and lipstick anyway so I think it's time to give up lol


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 10, 2013)

I got a "Mystery Pack" yesterday- a FULL SIZE Pixi large lash mascara and a foil packet of "Baxter of California" exfoliating  scrub for men. I wasn't going to put up a stink because I did get a huge mascara-however I did call because I wanted them to know that they had sent a mens sample. If it would have been Suki or any other exfoliating scrub I would have been fine. But this package clearly states that it is for men. I also should mention that it's made with WALNUTS! Nut allergy here!! Can't use it anyway.. 

Charity at BB was beyond phenom, and is sending me out a new pick two even though I said it wasn't necessary, especially with getting a full size mascara. Way to go BB customer service!!

P.S. I asked about upcoming "Holiday products" on bb and she told me that I will be blown away with all of the awesome gifts and goodies they have coming out soon!! Save those points Mutters!!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks to everyone who suggested I write birchbox. They responded and are sending  a new mystery pack



  Yay!
Can't wait to see what you get next!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## LindaD (Oct 10, 2013)

Got a Color Club polish in Reign in Spain (meh) and another Instain sample (yay!) with my annual subscription upgrade.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

> I got a "Mystery Pack" yesterday- a FULL SIZE Pixi large lash mascara and a foil packet of "Baxter of California" exfoliating Â scrub for men. I wasn't going to put up a stink because I did get a huge mascara-however I did call because I wanted them to know that they had sent a mens sample. If it would have been Suki or any other exfoliating scrub I would have been fine. But this package clearly states that it is for men. I also should mention that it's made with WALNUTS! Nut allergy here!! Can't use it anyway..Â  Charity at BB was beyond phenom, and is sending me out a new pick two even though I said it wasn't necessary, especially with getting a full size mascara. Way to go BB customer service!! P.S. I asked about upcoming "Holiday products" on bb and she told me that I will be blown away with all of the awesome gifts and goodies they have coming out soon!! Save those points Mutters!!


 SO glad you mentioned about the points!! I have over 600 on one account burning a hole in my proverbial "pocket", but I will DEFINITELY hold on to them now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a "Mystery Pack" yesterday- a FULL SIZE Pixi large lash mascara and a foil packet of "Baxter of California" exfoliating  scrub for men. I wasn't going to put up a stink because I did get a huge mascara-however I did call because I wanted them to know that they had sent a mens sample. If it would have been Suki or any other exfoliating scrub I would have been fine. But this package clearly states that it is for men. I also should mention that it's made with WALNUTS! Nut allergy here!! Can't use it anyway.. 

Charity at BB was beyond phenom, and is sending me out a new pick two even though I said it wasn't necessary, especially with getting a full size mascara. Way to go BB customer service!!

P.S. I asked about upcoming "Holiday products" on bb and *she told me that I will be blown away with all of the awesome gifts and goodies they have coming out soon*!! Save those points Mutters!!

Ooh, I hope she's right. I've been hoarding my points for the holidays (plus my 13th anniversary code).


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

I remember hoarding my points for the holidays last year and being disappointed with the offerings, but I *did* get a stila smudge stick set and lip glaze set.  I was going to get another lip glaze set this year if they came back to Birchbox, but I've decided I'm over them, especially considering how many benefit glosses I seem to be acquiring.  I much prefer the benefit glosses.  But I'm definitely hoping for this year's smudge sticks set and the convertible color set!  I want them both, but I don't want to spend actual *money* on them.  There's nothing I particularly even *want* in the store right now, so I'll just hang onto these points until I am presented with something I *really* want.  

(I do have a bunch of stuff up on eBay, and I can use any money from those auctions on things like makeup and bath stuff, but I've got my eye on some stuff from indie companies, so Birchbox will have to *really* have some stunning stuff to make me part with money above and beyond my points!)


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Instead of complaining, *I messaged BB again explaining that this has happened many times before (receiving damaged items) in my orders and kindly suggested they do something to fix the problem, like packaging them better to ensure items get to customers unharmed. *I also sent them the pictures for once. The lady the who replied just said sorry and told me she gave me another 100 pts! I was delighted but I never actually received any points :/ and I already own the nail polish and lipstick anyway so I think it's time to give up lol
Good point.  I do feel like I have had many more shipping issues with Birchbox than I have with any other online store.  The good thing is their customer service is always quick to fix problems!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Oct 10, 2013)

Im sorry if this was already addressed, but if you are unhappy with the pick two, can't you return it just like any other item you buy.  I guess if you pay the $10 they couldn't tell you that you can't return it, but can you exchange it?


----------



## Sputinka (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my mystery pack. The super goop foils and mox lip butter in pomegranate and fig. At least I will use them both.
I got this pack, except only one foil. I'm almost insulted. How the heck is this valued at $10?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a "Mystery Pack" yesterday- a FULL SIZE Pixi large lash mascara and a foil packet of "Baxter of California" exfoliating  scrub for men. I wasn't going to put up a stink because I did get a huge mascara-however I did call because I wanted them to know that they had sent a mens sample. If it would have been Suki or any other exfoliating scrub I would have been fine. But this package clearly states that it is for men. I also should mention that it's made with WALNUTS! Nut allergy here!! Can't use it anyway.. 

Charity at BB was beyond phenom, and is sending me out a new pick two even though I said it wasn't necessary, especially with getting a full size mascara. Way to go BB customer service!!

P.S. I asked about upcoming "Holiday products" on bb and she told me that I will be blown away with all of the awesome gifts and goodies they have coming out soon!! Save those points Mutters!!
charity at bbx is awesome! she helped me with a damaged stila item i received last week and i gave her props on social media for it.


----------



## daniellerose (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good point.  I do feel like I have had many more shipping issues with Birchbox than I have with any other online store.  The good thing is their customer service is always quick to fix problems!

Same, I usually have a damaged item in every order! It's a little frustrating, but I love BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also love their customer service since they are always so nice.


----------



## daniellerose (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a "Mystery Pack" yesterday- a FULL SIZE Pixi large lash mascara and a foil packet of "Baxter of California" exfoliating  scrub for men. I wasn't going to put up a stink because I did get a huge mascara-however I did call because I wanted them to know that they had sent a mens sample. If it would have been Suki or any other exfoliating scrub I would have been fine. But this package clearly states that it is for men. I also should mention that it's made with WALNUTS! Nut allergy here!! Can't use it anyway.. 

Charity at BB was beyond phenom, and is sending me out a new pick two even though I said it wasn't necessary, especially with getting a full size mascara. Way to go BB customer service!!

P.S. I asked about upcoming "Holiday products" on bb and she told me that I will be blown away with all of the awesome gifts and goodies they have coming out soon!! Save those points Mutters!!

My sample was also labeled for men. Customer service asked to know what exactly was sent so that they could make sure it "doesn't happen again".


----------



## cari12 (Oct 11, 2013)

I got my first (of two) pick twos today! The full size pixi mascara and little packet of Baxter scrub for men. I emailed CS twice recently about problems with my last two pick 2s so I handed the men's sample to my husband and just will enjoy the mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm expecting my other order tomorrow, can't wait to see what is in that one.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 11, 2013)

I got my order today and the Pick 2 is the G-1 Boys &amp; Girls Moisturizer and the Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream. It's an awesome Pick 2. My order was the Caudalie Hand &amp; Nail Cream and the Sumita set of 4 mini eyeliners. I used the code SKINCO and got the free shower gel sample, too. I got the exact same G-1 sample in my Birchbox a few months ago, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my order today and the Pick 2 is the G-1 Boys &amp; Girls Moisturizer and the Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream. It's an awesome Pick 2. My order was the Caudalie Hand &amp; Nail Cream and the Sumita set of 4 mini eyeliners. I used the code SKINCO and got the free shower gel sample, too. I got the exact same G-1 sample in my Birchbox a few months ago, but I haven't tried it yet.
Is your Benefit eye cream not the cutest thing ever?? The packaging cost more than the sample itself I'm sure. I have the Sumita set of eyeliners. I really love them, however I must caution you about the blue-I put it on on a Monday and it was still coming off on Thursday. The stuff really lasts!! Even through Suki and benzoyl peroxide wash!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2013)

> > I got my order today and the Pick 2 is the G-1 Boys
> 
> 
> Is your Benefit eye cream not the cutest thing ever?? The packaging cost more than the sample itself I'm sure. I have the Sumita set of eyeliners. I really love them, however I must caution you about the blue-I put it on on a Monday and it was still coming off on Thursday. The stuff really lasts!! Even through Suki and benzoyl peroxide wash!!


 Whoa. Scary lasting power on that eyeliner. I tried the grey last night. I've had the black for a couple months. It's a little hard to get it all off. But Sumita is the only brand that stays on my waterline for more than 5 minutes. I'm also still looking for a better way to get it off, though. The Benefit packaging is sooo cute.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2013)

Erm, what happened to the quote thing?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 12, 2013)

Got my pick two today: full size Pixi mascara and Rev Up volumizing spray. Not too shabby!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2013)

> Erm, what happened to the quote thing?


 It's still here and I'm typing from my iPhone.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 13, 2013)

I wish I had come to this thread earlier and read all the comments about saving points for holiday specials.. I just spent my 700 points!


----------



## rouxroux (Oct 17, 2013)

Just got my mystery pack: bag of Kusmi tea and vial of Caudalie Divine oil. Not terribly exciting.

No complaints though because I got the mini amika dryer, and I didn't have the correct qualifying purchase for it. I had upgraded to a year-long membership instead of making an item purchase. They honored the deal so kudos to BB!! They know how to deliver good CS.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2013)

My mystery pack included the Icon India oil and the evolution man buff scrub. Also my nailpolish remover spilled in transit, I have already messaged Birchbox hope to hear from them soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My mystery pack included the Icon India oil and the evolution man buff scrub.
Also my nailpolish remover spilled in transit, I have already messaged Birchbox hope to hear from them soon





I love the India oil!  My hair loves it but it's so expensive. Ugh, why can't my hair like cheap products?! haha

Sorry to hear about your nail polish remover-- I know BB will make it right though!  I swear, that company has some major issues when it comes to packaging items securely...


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rouxroux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Just got my mystery pack: bag of Kusmi tea and vial of Caudalie Divine oil. Not terribly exciting.

No complaints though because I got the mini amika dryer, and I didn't have the correct qualifying purchase for it. I had upgraded to a year-long membership instead of making an item purchase. They honored the deal so kudos to BB!! They know how to deliver good CS.
I upgraded to an annual membership and placed a small order but, since $110 of my order was an annual membership, CS said they wouldn't honor the Amika promo.  I placed that order 2 weeks ago and it still hasn't shipped.  I contacted CS and they said that they'd ship the actual order portion of my order and add 100 points to my account, but I'm not holding my breath for either.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 19, 2013)

I just ordered the Davines Oil and a round brush with the pick 2. Mine have been pretty disappointing so far, so i hope this is good!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 19, 2013)

I got a full size Pixi and a 5ml G-1 face cream.


----------



## Babs (Oct 21, 2013)

Modelco in Get Naked and a 10mL India Oil. This is one of the better picks for me. Both are new to me.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 21, 2013)

> Modelco in Get Naked and a 10mL India Oil. This is one of the better picks for me. Both are new to me.


 That sounds great! I really want to try the India oil!


----------



## AMaas (Oct 21, 2013)

I got a Wei mask (single use container) and a packet of Caldrea Tea Olive Lime lotion in an order today.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a Wei mask (single use container) and a packet of Caldrea Tea Olive Lime lotion in an order today.
mmmmm i was just thinking about that lotion today. make sure you get a container for it because i got quite a few uses out of it and probably would've gotten more if i hadn't been travelling when i was using it.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 21, 2013)

> mmmmm i was just thinking about that lotion today. make sure you get a container for it because i got quite a few uses out of it and probably would've gotten more if i hadn't been travelling when i was using it.


 Glad to hear it is a good one! I have the Aloe Water Apricot rollerball but haven't tried this scent yet.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 21, 2013)

My bb order came in and my mystery pack was a packet of caldrea lotion and a cute little sample of benefits eye cream. Not bad


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 22, 2013)

I finally received the order I placed on the 4th.  I got what I'm sure would be considered a great mystery pack, but I've already received both samples.  I got the Pixi mascara and theBalm Instain blush in Swiss Dot.  They were good sizes, but kinda _meh_ for me.


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 22, 2013)

My latest pick 2 was the DDF acne treatment and InStain.  Definitely deluxe.  Acne treatment to trade list but overall a nice combo


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay! Great mystery pick two for me! Two items I never received: Swiss Dot Instain blush, and Dreams calcium base coat for nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## productjunkie14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I never have any luck with these!! Today I got the bobby pins and a juicy sample REALLY!!!!! So annoyed.


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 22, 2013)

My pick twos are always totally crap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My last one was bobby pins and the Benta Berry moisturizer. Better than packets, but this is my 6th or 7th pick two and it was the best of the lot.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 22, 2013)

I feel like there must be a specific time of the month to order that means good pick twos. I hope to one day figure it out. My last one was the Wei buffing beads and juicy perfume. My first one was the klorane shampoo and the tiny jouer moisturizer that was in a light.


----------



## singinggal2002 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just got Pur CC Cream in Medium and Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream. Both were a bust for me. I had already received the Pur CC Cream in Light a few months ago and I was not a fan. I have other CC creams I like better. I was excited at first about the Dr. Jart cream, but that faded after reading reviews about it being good for dry skin- I am normal/combo skin. To my swap list they go!


----------



## AMaas (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *singinggal2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got Pur CC Cream in Medium and Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream. Both were a bust for me. I had already received the Pur CC Cream in Light a few months ago and I was not a fan. I have other CC creams I like better. I was excited at first about the Dr. Jart cream, but that faded after reading reviews about it being good for dry skin- I am normal/combo skin. To my swap list they go!
I also have combination skin and I do not find that the Dr. Jart cream is too heavy. And  I actually like to use it on my neck if I'm already using something else a little heavier on my face at night.  You might try that!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *productjunkie14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I never have any luck with these!! Today I got the _*bobby pins*_ and a juicy sample REALLY!!!!! So annoyed.
*cough* @usofjessamerica  *cough*


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *cough* @usofjessamerica  *cough*
I was thinking the same thing, lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 22, 2013)

My pick two were foil packets. Not sure if they are deluxe? WEI buffing beads and Caldrea Lotion (1 packet of each). Oh well, at least I will use these two.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 22, 2013)

you guys are so great. lets rename makeup talk to "usofjessamerica only cares about these damn birchbox bobby pins and not at all about make up talk"

but really. i was tardy to the party of buying them for $5 so now i'm way jealous of everyone who has unloved bobby pins. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *cough* @usofjessamerica  *cough*

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking the same thing, lol.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 22, 2013)

I think the buffing beads are considered deluxe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just got an email. The YEARLY99 code is back! I used it last time. You get a yearly subscription for $99 and 99 points. Don't forget your mystery pick two.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 23, 2013)

Boo I upgraded to an annual at the normal $110 two weeks or so ago because I wanted the Amika blow dryer and was afraid it would sell out which it eventually did but I got it, so I guess I'm ok losing out on the $11. Guess as a newbie I will eventually get all these.combos down! The yearly99 had just stopped working during the tine I was ordering.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there anything new in the bonus shop?? Anybody? Anybody.....? Lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm waiting to go to a yearly subscription in hopes they do the pay 110 and get 220 points thing again.


----------



## magictodo (Oct 23, 2013)

Thoroughly frustrated with my mystery pack luck. I just got a single LA Fresh face wipe (value 33 cents) and a busted Juicy Couture sample (which leaked all over my box and stunk everything up, blech!). I emailed Birchbox about the broken sample but haven't heard back.


----------



## jmd252 (Oct 23, 2013)

> Just got an email. The YEARLY99 code is back! I used it last time. You get a yearly subscription for $99 and 99 points. Don't forget your mystery pick two.


 Do you know when it expires?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't get ANY codes to work on my main account..!! Gahhhh


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there anything new in the bonus shop??

Anybody? Anybody.....? Lol

RIGHT?  Birchbox, you're killing me.  What happened to our fully stocked bonus shop?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 23, 2013)

> RIGHT? Â Birchbox, you're killing me. Â What happened to our fully stocked bonus shop?Â  :huh:


 They seriously need to get on the ball...! Gahhh


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 23, 2013)

I got a spilled shampoo sample eith my pick two so CS at BB said they are sending a new sample. On the order page it actually says the product names (liqwd volumizing catalyst spray and rahua shampoo). Is that normal to list the products they send for damaged orders or should I not expect what's listed?


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They seriously need to get on the ball...! Gahhh
I agree!! At least those post cards are gone. I mean who's going to pick post cards over a make-up sample?? It is Birchbox, not "Post office Box"..


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm waiting to go to a yearly subscription in hopes they do the pay 110 and get 220 points thing again.
I got an email on my gift account with that promo: Renew for an annual sub JOIN110ANNUAL for double the points (220) or a monthly sub JOIN10MONTHLY for double the points (20) Hopefully it works for everyone!


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you know when it expires?
There was no date in the email.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 23, 2013)

I got that one too, on a gift sub- here's the print: 

With *November* comes changing leaves, too much turkey, and...*your last box*. Resubscribe now, and keep those Birchboxes coming. Plus, if you renew by October 27 you can score a sweet deal:*Renew for an annual subscription and we'll gift you DOUBLE Pointsâ€”that's 220 total Birchbox Points (a $22 value)!* Just enter code *JOIN110ANNUAL* at checkout. Or you can opt for Double Points on a monthly renewal with code *JOIN10MONTHLY* and enjoy 20 total Birchbox Points. We can't wait to have you back!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 23, 2013)

> > I'm waiting to go to a yearly subscription in hopes they do the pay 110 and get 220 points thing again.
> 
> 
> I got an email on my gift account with that promo: Renew for an annual sub JOIN110ANNUAL for double the points (220) or a monthly sub JOIN10MONTHLY for double the points (20) Hopefully it works for everyone!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 I will have to try that. Thanks for posting the codes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 23, 2013)

> I got that one too, on a gift sub- here's the print:Â  WithÂ *November*Â comes changing leaves, too much turkey, and...*your last box*. Resubscribe now, and keep those Birchboxes coming. Plus, if you renew byÂ October 27 Â you can score a sweet deal:* Renew for an annual subscription and we'll gift you DOUBLE Pointsâ€”that's 220 total Birchbox Points (a $22 value)!* Just enter codeÂ *JOIN110ANNUAL*Â at checkout. Or you can opt for Double Points on a monthly renewal with codeÂ *JOIN10MONTHLY*Â and enjoy 20 total Birchbox Points. We can't wait to have you back!


 Hmmm ... It might not work for me then since I'm not an annual subscriber.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmmm ... It might not work for me then since I'm not an annual subscriber.

No harm in trying!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 23, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> > Just got my mystery pack: bag of Kusmi tea and vial of Caudalie Divine oil. Not terribly exciting. No complaints though because I got the mini amika dryer, and I didn't have the correct qualifying purchase for it. I had upgraded to a year-long membership instead of making an item purchase. They honored the deal so kudos to BB!! They know how to deliver good CS.
> 
> ...


 Huh. I got my Amika dryer with no problems with the $99 upgrade promo they ran recently. They must have started cracking down on that.


----------



## chelsead1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I just got a 2 mL Juliette has a Gun "not a perfume" and a ketchup packet of vanilla bean 100% pure lotion. 

I've gotten both in my box already, the lotion is good but super small.  I hate the perfume, I still have the one I got in my box collecting dust somewhere...


----------



## LindaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got that one too, on a gift sub- here's the print: 

With *November* comes changing leaves, too much turkey, and...*your last box*. Resubscribe now, and keep those Birchboxes coming. Plus, if you renew by October 27 you can score a sweet deal:*Renew for an annual subscription and we'll gift you DOUBLE Pointsâ€”that's 220 total Birchbox Points (a $22 value)!* Just enter code *JOIN110ANNUAL* at checkout. Or you can opt for Double Points on a monthly renewal with code *JOIN10MONTHLY* and enjoy 20 total Birchbox Points. We can't wait to have you back!
Thanks for this! My last box was October, but it wouldn't let me add a new subscription until the middle of the month, after YEARLY99 had expired. I've been holding out on renewing in case there was a good promo or something new in the bonus shop.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 23, 2013)

I just got my Birchbox package in the mail, and I got a really lucky pick two (for me anyway.)

I got Stivectin eye cream tube, the same size as we sampled. I am still working on the first one, so this is a major score!

And...

Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin, (also a tube) which I remember I wanted to sample, but I don't exactly remember what it does.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Oct 23, 2013)

that's a great pick two! i'd love to know what you think of the ceramidin cream!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 23, 2013)

just got my pick 2 in the mail: i got a party proof lipstick in get naked (i've been wanting to try this lipstick forever) and a la fresh instant body smoother wipe.  i'm very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i also bought a perfume from birchbox for the first time: the bcbg perfume. it smells so good and it's going to look great on my dresser next to all of my other 382172 perfumes already up there, lol.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that's a great pick two! i'd love to know what you think of the ceramidin cream!
I just put it on for the first time, just now. It went on feeling really light, like it was going to sink right in, but my face feels really moisturized now. That's really kind of amazing, because I've been getting over an illness, and I'm dehydrated, so my skin has been suffering. I was doing some math, and this Ceramidin is about twice as expensive (for volume) as the (MALIN+GOETZ) I sampled a few months ago, but I think it is richer, too. I think I might switch to this, after I run out of Algenist and the free stuff I got from Lancome.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 24, 2013)

I got the ceramidin cream and the coola sunscreen. I'm content with this!! I've been wanting to try the ceramidin cream. I've been slacking on the sunscreen since its been cold, but this is a good reminder that I should be consistent.


----------



## birdiebijou (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay, this Mystery Pick 2 thing and I are not friends. Points order came today and I got: - pur minerals cc cream in medium (have light from a past box so know this is too dark for me) - white bobby pins (cute but already have) Womp Womp. If anyone wants these, PM me!


----------



## athenatree (Oct 25, 2013)

Just got my box.  My pick 2 selections were:

0.05 Vinosource SOS Morning Eye Rescue

and

Pixi Large Lash Mascara in Bold Black


----------



## tasertag (Oct 25, 2013)

> Okay, this Mystery Pick 2 thing and I are not friends. Points order came today and I got: - pur minerals cc cream in medium (have light from a past box so know this is too dark for me) - white bobby pins (cute but already have) Womp Womp. If anyone wants these, PM me!


 I got the same mystery pick yesterday. I didn't check which shade it is.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, this Mystery Pick 2 thing and I are not friends. Points order came today and I got:

- pur minerals cc cream in medium (have light from a past box so know this is too dark for me)
- white bobby pins (cute but already have)

Womp Womp. If anyone wants these, PM me!

Where's @usofjessamerica ?

Edit- Reddit's getting in the way of my brain.

Double Edit- HOW DO YOU TAG PEOPLE.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't worry guys. By instinct I immediately messaged a few people about their pins in the pick two last night...then I realized that I don't need any more of them (for now). I have more pins than I have hairs to put them on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My home will still be a home of unwanted and unloved bobby pins. I might have to retire from my aggressive bobby pin collecting nature since I didn't realize how many came in/are coming in from trades. I will pause the bobby pin hunt...for now. Who am I kidding? In a week my need to hoard all of them will kick in again and everyone will get PM'd about 'em. Haha.



> Where's /u/usofjessamerica ?


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 25, 2013)

I got color club Insta-this (BRIGHT blue) and the wei pomegranate buffing beads.  I've tried the wei before and like them, but not crazy about the color club creamy solid colors. I have a polish fiend friend who will be glad to get it, though, so overall happy with this one.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 25, 2013)

My latest pack came yesterday.  I got two different brands of cc cream, lol.

Because one tube isn't enough, I obviously needed two! 

Anyways.. one was pur minerals (I think), in light.  Smelled bad to me, and way too light.  The other was Juice Beauty cc cream, in warm glow (the darker one), and it actually is pretty good.  I might pick up a full size next month if the rest of this little tube keeps me happy.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest pack came yesterday.  I got two different brands of cc cream, lol.

Because one tube isn't enough, I obviously needed two! 

Anyways.. one was pur minerals (I think), in light.  Smelled bad to me, and way too light.  The other was Juice Beauty cc cream, in warm glow (the darker one), and it actually is pretty good.  I might pick up a full size next month if the rest of this little tube keeps me happy.

I have a mini of this- and then Birchbox sent me a full size for winning the Ann Taylor thing.  The Juice Beauty CC Cream in Warm Glow.. I'm hesitant because Marcelle BB Cream in Golden Glow forever, but maybe I should try out my mini again and see if I like it.  I kind of want to think it was the scent that turned me off.  They also sent me a full size of the Apple Peel and a gloss in fig.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 25, 2013)

And now they're out of stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just about to place an order for a yearly sub, already had that and the pick 2 in my cart and then it says that the pick 2 is out of stock and wouldn't let me check out. The code for the extra 110 points expires on Sunday so I highly doubt they'll have more MP2s in stock by then but I'm going to wait and see if they are available tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2013)

One of my friends got a sample pack in the mail today and it contained those highly coveted barrettes from this summer! She just recently subbed to birchbox so I thought that was nice since she didn't get to try them.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 27, 2013)

Got an order late last week!

My pick two included: Dr. Jart Ceramidin and TheBalm Instain Blush in Swiss Dot.

I haven't tried either yet, but am very excited about it! I'll probably try the Ceramidin once the Packer game ends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmpressMelli (Oct 30, 2013)

I got Dr. Jart Ceramidin and Color Club Reign in Spain. I've already tried both so not very exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 30, 2013)

My most recent one was color club london calling and benefit foundation.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got an order late last week!

My pick two included: Dr. Jart Ceramidin and TheBalm Instain Blush in Swiss Dot.

I haven't tried either yet, but am very excited about it! I'll probably try the Ceramidin once the Packer game ends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Go Pack (I just had to get that in)


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 2, 2013)

I upgraded to an annual sub and since the pick twos were sold out in the women's shop I added a men's pick two.

I got two different cologne samples. I'm *ok* with one of them... bummer.

1899- blec, and riviera english laundry- ok, we'll see what my DL thinks of it

I wa hoping for some cool hair product or something


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 2, 2013)

I got my newest order in today, with the best pick two I've ever received as of yet.  I got a 2 ounce spray bottle of Amika blow out spray, and a full size Jouer eye definer pencil in the "Mure" color (plum/taupe/grey mixture).

I'm so excited to use both today before I go out to see some friends tonight!  

And also, anybody who loves the Joie perfume--they have a 4 ounce hand cream of it now, and it smells just as fantastic, and not too cloying or over powering like a lot of perfume lotions are. (this is what my order was this time)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 2, 2013)

[@]normajean2008[/@] wow!!!! That's a GREAT pick two!!


----------



## abreeskye (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Go Pack (I just had to get that in)
Glad to see there's so many other Packers fans here!


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Go Pack (I just had to get that in)
Glad to see there's so many other Packers fans here!

I'm not much of a foot ball fan but after I saw this I was all go packers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Nov 3, 2013)

> I'm not much of a foot ball fan but after I saw this I was all go packers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup. Clay Matthews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 3, 2013)

Sigh, the clay maker. Go pack go!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my newest order in today, with the best pick two I've ever received as of yet.  I got a 2 ounce spray bottle of Amika blow out spray, and a full size Jouer eye definer pencil in the "Mure" color (plum/taupe/grey mixture).

I'm so excited to use both today before I go out to see some friends tonight! 

And also, anybody who loves the Joie perfume--they have a 4 ounce hand cream of it now, and it smells just as fantastic, and not too cloying or over powering like a lot of perfume lotions are. (this is what my order was this time)
Great pick two!


----------



## abreeskye (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not much of a foot ball fan but after I saw this I was all go packers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Yep.  Clay alllllways makes me swoon.  I'm not ashamed to admit I'm an obsessed fangirl, lol.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not much of a foot ball fan but after I saw this I was all go packers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Oops! How did that get saved to my desktop? Teehee


----------



## KayEss (Nov 6, 2013)

I got a Pick Two yesterday...blue bobby pins and a Caldrea foil. Not the best, but I got a Party Proof lipstick and a Benefit foundation sample last time so it is all a wash in the end. I can't wear bobby pins to save my life for some reason, so if anyone wants them, let me know. You might not get them until I next go to the post office (and who knows when that will happen), but they are all yours, no trade necessary. ETA: Pins have been spoken for!


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a Pick Two yesterday...blue bobby pins and a Caldrea foil. Not the best, but I got a Party Proof lipstick and a Benefit foundation sample last time so it is all a wash in the end. I can't wear bobby pins to save my life for some reason, so if anyone wants them, let me know. You might not get them until I next go to the post office (and who knows when that will happen), but they are all yours, no trade necessary.
sent you a PM


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 6, 2013)

I just got one a few minutes ago, It's a 10 Miracle Leave-in Product and Derma E Hydrating Mist

... I have absolutely no thoughts on either one!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 6, 2013)

> I just got one a few minutes ago, It's a 10 Miracle Leave-in Product and Derma E Hydrating Mist ... I have absolutely no thoughts on either one!Â


 It's a 10 is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been addressed but I just found this forum and haven't read through all the pages yet.  Has anyone noticed a tie in or correlation with the cost of the order and the size of the Pick 2?  My past 3 have been a very small sample and a foil.  My orders have been between $25-50.  They are free so I'm not complaining (okay maybe a little after seeing what others have received) but I'm wondering if I should wait until I have larger order to get a better pick 2.  Any thoughts?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 6, 2013)

I think we tried to figure that out a while ago and there really wasn't a correlation. If you kinda notice in the pictures though, people who place orders at the same time tend to get the same pick 2s. People have gotten full size items, highly coveted items (cough birchbox bobby pins), or foils. Just kinda the luck of the draw!



> Sorry if this has already been addressed but I just found this forum and haven't read through all the pages yet.Â  Has anyone noticed a tie in or correlation with the cost of the order and the size of the Pick 2?Â  My past 3 have been a very small sample and a foil.Â  My orders have been between $25-50.Â  They are free so I'm not complaining (okay maybe a little after seeing what others have received) but I'm wondering if I should wait until I have larger order to get a better pick 2.Â  Any thoughts?


----------



## BagLady (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got one a few minutes ago, It's a 10 Miracle Leave-in Product and Derma E Hydrating Mist

... I have absolutely no thoughts on either one!
that's an awesome Pick 2.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you @usofjessamerica!


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey, finally a good pick 2! Benefit Sugarbomb and Ruffian Hedge Fund. I have no use for either, so into my trade stash they go.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 8, 2013)

Got a pick two of amika blow out spray and one of the beauty protector (either the shampoo or conditioner, don't know which).


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 8, 2013)

Be careful. I just went to go order a pick two mystery pack and it was still coming up as 10 dollars on my order. I instant chatted customer service and they said it is a problem that some people are having. I told them I would hold off ordering until it was fixed.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 8, 2013)

> Be careful. I just went to go order a pick two mystery pack and it was still coming up as 10 dollars on my order. I instant chatted customer service and they said it is a problem that some people are having. I told them I would hold off ordering until it was fixed.Â


 Same here, plus the Ruffian Matte Coat promo isn't working either.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got one a few minutes ago, It's a 10 Miracle Leave-in Product and Derma E Hydrating Mist

... I have absolutely no thoughts on either one! 
That is a greta pick 2.  Its a ten is nice and the Derma E hydrating mist is really nice too!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 8, 2013)

I got a pick two early this week, a beauty protector shampoo and a Whish body wash.  Meh.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 12, 2013)

Between ordering the LE box (which should ship tomorrow, right??) and signing up with the HOLIDAY100 gift sub code I should receive a couple pick twos this week. Actually, it just now dawned on me I'm scheduled to receive at least 3 possibly 4 bb deliveries this week! Put up the tree and decorations, crank up the music and pour the eggnog! Christmas is coming early!!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 12, 2013)

My pick two was a sample of tea and a ruffian fox hunt polish. Meh.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 12, 2013)

My Pick-two arrived with my order today. It was Beauty Protector spray and a tiny jar of something called Boo Boo Cream. Blah. My trade list is getting so bloated.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 12, 2013)

Boo boo cream?

Was it a jar of kisses?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 12, 2013)

My most recent Pick Two..WHY does Birchbox hate me?.... gah.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 12, 2013)

While not necessarily "Pick Two" related , I just got an email from BB saying that my most recent order has shipped..on the invoice it shows my Pick Two, however it 's *not* showing DERMAE, which was the code I applied to get the free full- sized scrub...should I contact CS? Has anyone else had a similar issue? TIA!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 12, 2013)

Typically the free bonuses that you add on via a code do not show on the confirmation/shipping.  I had a similar question for the make-up bag that I added-on to an order and the rep said it won't show, they will just add it to the order when it ships.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 13, 2013)

> Typically the free bonuses that you add on via a code do not show on the confirmation/shipping.Â  I had a similar question for the make-up bag that I added-on to an order and the rep said it won't show, they will just add it to the order when it ships.Â


 Ahhh!! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 13, 2013)

Today I got Yes To CC cream foil in medium and light and a coastal scents 4-pack of eyeshadow.  Excited to try the eyeshadow.

I found two of my HGs in these mystery 2-packs:  ICON India Oil (loooove!!) and a Benefit Toning Lotion.  I now own the entire Benefit skincare line and will be purchasing the ICON oil as soon as I use up my current products.  They are definitely hit or miss.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My most recent Pick Two..WHY does Birchbox hate me?.... gah.


i would've liked that pick two...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2013)

my friend got a pick 2 today from her snow day box order: bcbg perfume and a pack of tan towel. she didn't seem to put off by them since she enjoys tanning and is a bit darker than i am. so i'm going to give her all the extra tan towels i have and have never used LOL.


----------



## evlady (Nov 13, 2013)

I got my pick 2 mystery pack from my Snow Day box order, so I thought I would share. Both items I have tried before so nothing new to "discover". But not too bad for a free sample with purchase. The mask is quite a few uses.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my pick 2 mystery pack from my Snow Day box order, so I thought I would share. Both items I have tried before so nothing new to "discover". But not too bad for a free sample with purchase. The mask is quite a few uses.





Ohh lordy I hope I don't get a Green Apple Peel in my box.. I have a full size and a sample and I've never opened either of them 




  That OC8 stuff is awesome though.


----------



## alisong (Nov 13, 2013)

I got a pick two yesterday - Cailyn Gel Eyeliner in black, and Beauty Protector Shampoo.

I have already tried and liked the shampoo, so I will definitely use it.

The Cailyn gel eyeliner seems super dry, and I can't pick up any product with the brush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easybreezy (Nov 13, 2013)

My men's pick two pack from last week: 1 Herban Essentials towelette, 1 Ursa Major face wipe.  Probably the worst one I have received!  I ended up returning it anyway because I sent back part of my order.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 13, 2013)

I got an awesome pick two for one of my orders: Caudalie hand and nail cream (1 half of the $15 stocking stuffer offered on birchbox) and racinne ultimate youth power eye serum. 

More to come because I got a bunch of christmas orders split up to get as many pick twos as possible. 

Edited to say that it may be a bit smaller than the stocking stuffer but I'm suprised because the sample I got seemed pretty huge.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a pick 2 with a Simple eyeroller in it? I think the Simple was a Find item, but if so, I wasn't subbed when it went out. I had been wanting one, but no way to order it from BB. I'm really glad I got it!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 13, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten a pick 2 with a Simple eyeroller in it? I think the Simple was a Find item, but if so, I wasn't subbed when it went out. I had been wanting one, but no way to order it from BB. I'm really glad I got it!


 That was included in the mass CEW box. I really like it. The metal rollerball feels so awesome!


----------



## KayEss (Nov 14, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten a pick 2 with a Simple eyeroller in it? I think the Simple was a Find item, but if so, I wasn't subbed when it went out. I had been wanting one, but no way to order it from BB. I'm really glad I got it!





> That was included in the mass CEW box. I really like it. The metal rollerball feels so awesome!


 I got it as a find. I love it!! One of my favorite things I've ever gotten from Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Nov 14, 2013)

For those of you looking to buy the Simple eye roller (I love it too!), I just bought one on Amazon like a month ago for $4 with free shipping! I should've bought more but it is def worth checking out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 14, 2013)

I've also seen the Simple eye roller for sale at Duane Reade/Walgreens. I'm not sure how much it costs there, but they are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Nov 14, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice for the Snow Day box...  The pick two and the Derma E scrub weren't showing.  I have heard you gus say that the scrub wouldn't show, but is the pick 2 supposed to be showing?


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 14, 2013)

> I just got my shipping notice for the Snow Day box...Â  The pick two and the Derma E scrub weren't showing.Â  I have heard you gus say that the scrub wouldn't show, but is the pick 2 supposed to be showing?


 My pick two I ordered with my Snow day box shipped separately. They entered the limbo that is newgistics on Monday, at least that's when I got my shipping notice that only lists the pick two. Yesterday I got the shipping notice for the snow day box. Sorry, edited to add quote.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 14, 2013)

My pick two shipped, but not my perfume.  Other way around, Birchbox, other way around!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My pick two I ordered with my Snow day box shipped separately. They entered the limbo that is newgistics on Monday, at least that's when I got my shipping notice that only lists the pick two. Yesterday I got the shipping notice for the snow day box.

Sorry, edited to add quote.
OMG I don't like the way that sounds...when did they start this nonsense!!??!?!?


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My pick two I ordered with my Snow day box shipped separately. They entered the limbo that is newgistics on Monday, at least that's when I got my shipping notice that only lists the pick two. Yesterday I got the shipping notice for the snow day box.

Sorry, edited to add quote.

 
Same thing happened with mine! My you pick two shipped Friday, and my snow day box just shipped yesterday!


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same thing happened with mine! My you pick two shipped Friday, and my snow day box just shipped yesterday! 
The product page said the the Snow Day box was going to ship on 11/12.  My guess is that they then just shipped out the other stuff first.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 14, 2013)

So the pick 2 i ordered along with the elusive Snow Day box arrived....

Ruffian polish in Hedge Fund

Party Proof lipstick in Dusk til Dawn

I have the polish put this can be a part of my secret santa so overall I am very pleased!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my pick two, a packet of voesh lemon pedicure cream and a full size mally mascara


----------



## wadedl (Nov 14, 2013)

My Birchbox order arrived finally. Mystery pick two.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my pick two, a packet of voesh lemon pedicure cream and a full size mally mascara
Wow that is amazing!  I have been wanting to try that mascara!  Let us know how it is!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 14, 2013)

You win some...you lose some. I'm happy about my pick 2 with the nail polish, but 1 deodarant wipe and 1 tan wipe???? Isn't one sipposed to be deluxe? Oh well free is free.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You win some...you lose some. I'm happy about my pick 2 with the nail polish, but 1 deodarant wipe and 1 tan wipe???? Isn't one sipposed to be deluxe? Oh well free is free.





I would call them and ask them. I don't think that is okay.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I would call them and ask them. I don't think that is okay.


I think I might email them. I hate complaining but geesh had I paid for it I'd have been pissed.


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 14, 2013)

. Well my pick twos are coming usps and my snow day box is coming from newlegistics but my pick twos might as well be too snail mail is killing me this week


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm supposed to get my pick two from my snowday box order tomorrow!! Hurrrrry. Every single one I've gotten has been disappointing, BUT they're like gambling for a really cool random product for FREE! So I can't help but get excited for them.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's the pick two I got today


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 15, 2013)

> Here's the pick two I got today


 awesome!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the pick 2 i ordered along with the elusive Snow Day box arrived....

Ruffian polish in Hedge Fund

Party Proof lipstick in Dusk til Dawn

I have the polish put this can be a part of my secret santa so overall I am very pleased!

That's an awesome pick two!


----------



## RedBadger (Nov 15, 2013)

I got an awesome pick two: Party Proof Lipstick (Red Velvet Cake) and Ruffian nailpolish in Foxhunt.  Both full-sized.

I've already received both of these in my monthly Birchbox, though.  I really like them both, but will gift them to girlfriends, since I'll never use up the first listick or nailpolish anyway.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Here's the pick two I got today


 Wow! That's a great one! I'm getting serious Pick 2 envy! Maybe finding this thread wasn't my best idea. ðŸ˜


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 15, 2013)

I could not believe when I opened my pick tow pack yesterday,a Laqa &amp; Co. Lip pencil and a Model Co. lipstick. Even in pick twos they love to send me lip products. There must be some kind of note on my account.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the pick 2 i ordered along with the elusive Snow Day box arrived....

Ruffian polish in Hedge Fund

Party Proof lipstick in Dusk til Dawn

I have the polish put this can be a part of my secret santa so overall I am very pleased!
That's a great pick two.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 15, 2013)

I wonder what's inside!!!






(first time attempting a spoiler on my phone. Edited because it didn't work. Lol)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 15, 2013)

why, Why, WHY do I keep tormenting myself by playing the Birchbox pick two lottery...? WHY??


----------



## jmd252 (Nov 15, 2013)

> why, Why, WHY do I keep tormenting myself by playing the Birchbox pick two lottery...? WHY??


 I was kind of annoyed when I got that Egyptian Magic cream in my box, but it lasted me a good week (I applied to my lips at bedtime and toward the end of the packet I put it on my hands) and I loved it! It sucks that everything is so freakin tiny since some people have gotten full size items, but that cream rocked my socks....or my hands and lips at least.... if that's any consolation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (probably not, haha)


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my pick two, a packet of voesh lemon pedicure cream and a full size mally mascara
That's a good one!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the pick two I got today




I would not mind getting that one!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an awesome pick two: Party Proof Lipstick (Red Velvet Cake) and Ruffian nailpolish in Foxhunt.  Both full-sized.

I've already received both of these in my monthly Birchbox, though.  I really like them both, but will gift them to girlfriends, since I'll never use up the first listick or nailpolish anyway.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could not believe when I opened my pick tow pack yesterday,a Laqa &amp; Co. Lip pencil and a Model Co. lipstick. Even in pick twos they love to send me lip products. There must be some kind of note on my account.
I would have been over the moon with that one.  I have two coming my way lets hope I get lucky like you ladies on here.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder what's inside!!!










(first time attempting a spoiler on my phone. Edited because it didn't work. Lol)
Great!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

why, Why, WHY do I keep tormenting myself by playing the Birchbox pick two lottery...?

WHY??


Hope your next one is better, on the positive side looks like they sent 3 things.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 15, 2013)

No joke-2 Ruffian polishes in Fox Hunt. Here's the outrageous part-these are actually my 5th and 6th bottles of Fox Hunt. I had triplet boxes 2 months ago, then 1 in a welcome box, and now these two.....off to the trade thread. Perhaps orange will be in high demand since Thanksgiving is around the corner!!!


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 15, 2013)

One of my pick twos showed up today not my favorite but no where close to my worst


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder what's inside!!!










(first time attempting a spoiler on my phone. Edited because it didn't work. Lol)
I got this same pick 2 today. I don't think I have the polish. Not my fave color, but still great for a freebie. The Dr. Lipp was very welcome. I had been using it at night to put on my lips so they wouldn't feel dry. I hate that dry feeling, especially waking up with it. I didn't like it enough to buy the full size. But I was almost out of the one I got in my regular box. Now, I'll have a full mini tube to use up. Yah!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 15, 2013)

My most recent pick two. Not the best or worst. I've actually been wanting to try the Egyptian Magic.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





No joke-2 Ruffian polishes in Fox Hunt. Here's the outrageous part-these are actually my 5th and 6th bottles
of Fox Hunt. I had triplet boxes 2 months ago, then 1 in a welcome box, and now these
two.....off to the trade thread. Perhaps orange will be in high demand since Thanksgiving is around the corner!!!
Wowza.  Someone was really paying attention when they packaged that for you.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





No joke-2 Ruffian polishes in Fox Hunt. Here's the outrageous part-these are actually my 5th and 6th bottles
of Fox Hunt. I had triplet boxes 2 months ago, then 1 in a welcome box, and now these
two.....off to the trade thread. Perhaps orange will be in high demand since Thanksgiving is around the corner!!!
Maybe they think you need to stock pile on it, you should write to them about the duplicate samples.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 15, 2013)

Just got my pick two from the Snow Day box!


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Just got my pick two from the Snow Day box!


That's a nice one


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wowza.  Someone was really paying attention when they packaged that for you.  
I know, right?!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe they think you need to stock pile on it, you should write to them about the duplicate samples.
So, I called them. I didn't call to complain, I just wanted to give them a heads up on their packaging issues. Katie, from bb, seemed very distant at first-probably thinking "ugh, another complainer", but, she came around, was super friendly and helpful, and offered to send me a new pick two. There are several pick two's available to just the customer service reps apparently. She first offered me a beauty blender, but I politely declined. I still have the one they sent me months ago, untouched. We decided on a Sumita eyeliner and the Lancome eye make-up remover. Another awesome example of how magnificent BB customer service really is!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my pick two from the Snow Day box! 


That's great!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe they think you need to stock pile on it, you should write to them about the duplicate samples.
So, I called them. I didn't call to complain, I just wanted to give them a heads up on their packaging issues. Katie, from bb, seemed very distant at first-probably thinking "ugh, another complainer", but, she came around, was super friendly and helpful, and offered to send me a new pick two. There are several pick two's available to just the customer service reps apparently. She first offered me a beauty blender, but I politely declined. I still have the one they sent me months ago, untouched. We decided on a Sumita eyeliner and the Lancome eye make-up remover. Another awesome example of how magnificent BB customer service really is!!

Wow that's amazing  customer service!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 15, 2013)

I ordered some Miss Jessie's conditioner and Tocca and of course a 2-pack.  I got a Grand Central Beauty Polisher that was half full apparently leaking somewhere but I don't even care because the second item was an Elizabeth Arden Lip Gloss in Petal.  OMG - I am in love.  It smells like vanilla, isn't sticky at all, and is the absolutely perfect shade for me.  Definitely one of the better pick-twos I have received!


----------



## AshleyK (Nov 15, 2013)

In my mystery pack, I got 2 stainiac samples.. 2! And I just got a sample in my November BB... so now I have a stock pile of stainiacs.. 



. I'm not that upset, but I might call too and talk to them about it.


----------



## flynt (Nov 15, 2013)

I got my pick two from my snow day box and I think this is my favorite I've received so far!  Ruffian in Hedge Fund and Dr. Jart Ceramidin cream.  I finally got one where I wanted both products and haven't tried either before.  Much better then the tiniest bottle of face wash I received last time.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 15, 2013)

> I was kind of annoyed when I got that Egyptian Magic cream in my box, but it lasted me a good week (I applied to my lips at bedtime and toward the end of the packet I put it on my hands) and I loved it! It sucks that everything is so freakin tiny since some people have gotten full size items, but that cream rocked my socks....or my hands and lips at least.... if that's any consolation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (probably not, haha)


 Yeah, I have been wanting to try it, so at least there's that lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 15, 2013)

> No joke-2 Ruffian polishes in Fox Hunt. Here's the outrageous part-these are actually my 5th and 6th bottles of Fox Hunt. I had triplet boxes 2 months ago, then 1 in a welcome box, and now these two.....off to the trade thread. Perhaps orange will be in high demand since Thanksgiving is around the corner!!!


 This seriously made me laugh out loud because I somehow remember that you already had a healthy amount of these from your triplet BB debacle lol


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 15, 2013)

So for my 1 tan towel and 1 deodarant wipe, customer service emailed me back and just said sorry for.the inconvenience, here's 100 BB points. Sooooo not.complaining since $10 in points is better than rolling the dice and them sending me a replacement. Customer service at BB is seriously awesome!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So for my 1 tan towel and 1 deodarant wipe, customer service emailed me back and just said sorry for.the inconvenience, here's 100 BB points. Sooooo not.complaining since $10 in points is better than rolling the dice and them sending me a replacement. Customer service at BB is seriously awesome!
Nice! They have been awesome the times I've had an issue and are even overly generous with the points sometimes in my experience!

I just got a pick 2 today of Ruffian polish in Fox Hunt (sadly the only Ruffian I already have) and Stila stay all day liquid lipstick in Beso. The Stila is way brighter red than I would probably be able to pull off but I still think this was a good pick 2...I seem to have really good luck with pick 2's. I have another order with a men's coming because women's was sold out..I'm really hoping for something I can still use myself, I'm greedy about my samples!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 16, 2013)

> I wonder what's inside!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The ruffian fox hunt is all goopy and thick. :-( totally unusable. Maybe a little paint thinner? It was the ruffian color I had hoped to get, but I had received hedge fund.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an awesome pick two: Party Proof Lipstick (Red Velvet Cake) and Ruffian nailpolish in Foxhunt.  Both full-sized.

I've already received both of these in my monthly Birchbox, though.  I really like them both, but will gift them to girlfriends, since I'll never use up the first listick or nailpolish anyway.
nice pick two!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could not believe when I opened my pick tow pack yesterday,a Laqa &amp; Co. Lip pencil and a Model Co. lipstick. Even in pick twos they love to send me lip products. There must be some kind of note on my account.
lol i wish that i had a note in my account on that instead of hair products, lol


----------



## gemstone (Nov 16, 2013)

I got one that was the juice beauty oil free moisturizer and the uniqone hair treatment.  The sizes are awesome, but I got both of these in my box and I do not really like either.  Oh well, win some/lose some.


----------



## jewdiful (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten a pick 2 with a Simple eyeroller in it? I think the Simple was a Find item, but if so, I wasn't subbed when it went out. I had been wanting one, but no way to order it from BB. I'm really glad I got it!





this is the last pick2 i received, about a month ago? i've been using the eye roller, not sure if it does anything lol. the shampoo smells awesome! this was my first pick2 with a full size item!


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

why, Why, WHY do I keep tormenting myself by playing the Birchbox pick two lottery...?

WHY??


I LOVVE Egyptian magic! I ordered the snow day box and my pic two arrived before my box ( I still don't have it) I got Harvey prince perfume which my account says NO PERFUME and a tan towel. I always get the shaft on these pick two. I hate tan towels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh and in this months box I got perfume. I am really considering writing an email


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 16, 2013)

> I LOVVE Egyptian magic! I ordered the snow day box and my pic two arrived before my box ( I still don't have it) I got Harvey prince perfume which my account says NO PERFUME and a tan towel. I always get the shaft on these pick two. I hate tan towels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh and in this months box I got perfume. I am really considering writing an email


 You can't opt out completely from perfumes for your box, only ask for less perfumes. And I believe the pick twos are completely random, your account preferences have no affect on them they're only for your monthly boxes.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 16, 2013)

> I LOVVE Egyptian magic! I ordered the snow day box and my pic two arrived before my box ( I still don't have it) I got Harvey prince perfume which my account says NO PERFUME and a tan towel. I always get the shaft on these pick two. I hate tan towels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh and in this months box I got perfume. I am really considering writing an email


 I am not a big perfume person either but I LOVE Harvey prince. I ordered a full sized one after my sample. It would probably trade well too, if ur into that.


----------



## alisong (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I called them. I didn't call to complain, I just wanted to give them a heads up on their packaging issues. Katie, from bb, seemed very distant at first-probably thinking "ugh, another complainer", but, she came around, was super friendly and helpful, and offered to send me a new pick two. There are several pick two's available to just the customer service reps apparently. She first offered me a beauty blender, but I politely declined. I still have the one they sent me months ago, untouched. We decided on a Sumita eyeliner and the Lancome eye make-up remover. Another awesome example of how magnificent BB customer service really is!!
I emailed Birchbox about my dried out Cailyn Gel Eyeliner from my pick 2, and they are sending me the Sumita/Lancome pick 2 as a replacement, according to my new email invoice. I am excited to try the Sumita, I was not a subscriber when those were first sampled. The BB customer service is awesome!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed Birchbox about my dried out Cailyn Gel Eyeliner from my pick 2, and they are sending me the Sumita/Lancome pick 2 as a replacement, according to my new email invoice. I am excited to try the Sumita, I was not a subscriber when those were first sampled. The BB customer service is awesome!
I love the Sumita eyeliner-except for the blue. It's not nearly navy enough for me AND I can't seem to wash it off. It was on my face for 3 days. I have the black, charcoal, and plum!

Hope you love it too!!


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can't opt out completely from perfumes for your box, only ask for less perfumes. And I believe the pick twos are completely random, your account preferences have no affect on them they're only for your monthly boxes.
ughh I thought that was an opt out! im soooo allergic. and the fact that I got perfume in this months box too really peeved me too. i'm going to email them and see what they say. it cant hurt.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered some Miss Jessie's conditioner and Tocca and of course a 2-pack.  I got a Grand Central Beauty Polisher that was half full apparently leaking somewhere but I don't even care because the second item was an Elizabeth Arden Lip Gloss in Petal.  OMG - I am in love.  It smells like vanilla, isn't sticky at all, and is the absolutely perfect shade for me.  Definitely one of the better pick-twos I have received!
That's a good one!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In my mystery pack, I got 2 stainiac samples.. 2! And I just got a sample in my November BB... so now I have a stock pile of stainiacs.. 



. I'm not that upset, but I might call too and talk to them about it.
Definitely call they should be able to help you.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my pick two from my snow day box and I think this is my favorite I've received so far!  Ruffian in Hedge Fund and Dr. Jart Ceramidin cream.  I finally got one where I wanted both products and haven't tried either before.  Much better then the tiniest bottle of face wash I received last time.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So for my 1 tan towel and 1 deodarant wipe, customer service emailed me back and just said sorry for.the inconvenience, here's 100 BB points. Sooooo not.complaining since $10 in points is better than rolling the dice and them sending me a replacement. Customer service at BB is seriously awesome!
I agree!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So for my 1 tan towel and 1 deodarant wipe, customer service emailed me back and just said sorry for.the inconvenience, here's 100 BB points. Sooooo not.complaining since $10 in points is better than rolling the dice and them sending me a replacement. Customer service at BB is seriously awesome!
Nice! They have been awesome the times I've had an issue and are even overly generous with the points sometimes in my experience!

I just got a pick 2 today of Ruffian polish in Fox Hunt (sadly the only Ruffian I already have) and Stila stay all day liquid lipstick in Beso. The Stila is way brighter red than I would probably be able to pull off but I still think this was a good pick 2...I seem to have really good luck with pick 2's. I have another order with a men's coming because women's was sold out..I'm really hoping for something I can still use myself, I'm greedy about my samples!

I would have loved that one.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten a pick 2 with a Simple eyeroller in it? I think the Simple was a Find item, but if so, I wasn't subbed when it went out. I had been wanting one, but no way to order it from BB. I'm really glad I got it!





this is the last pick2 i received, about a month ago? i've been using the eye roller, not sure if it does anything lol. the shampoo smells awesome! this was my first pick2 with a full size item!

Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I called them. I didn't call to complain, I just wanted to give them a heads up on their packaging issues. Katie, from bb, seemed very distant at first-probably thinking "ugh, another complainer", but, she came around, was super friendly and helpful, and offered to send me a new pick two. There are several pick two's available to just the customer service reps apparently. She first offered me a beauty blender, but I politely declined. I still have the one they sent me months ago, untouched. We decided on a Sumita eyeliner and the Lancome eye make-up remover. Another awesome example of how magnificent BB customer service really is!!
I emailed Birchbox about my dried out Cailyn Gel Eyeliner from my pick 2, and they are sending me the Sumita/Lancome pick 2 as a replacement, according to my new email invoice. I am excited to try the Sumita, I was not a subscriber when those were first sampled. The BB customer service is awesome!

That's great!


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 16, 2013)

I got 2 pick twos today:

- Ruffian Hedge Fund (green) and Supergoop CC cream

- Meredesso All in One Moisturizer (large foil with a reclosable back) and Violet Oasis 100% Organic Argan Oil


----------



## cari12 (Nov 19, 2013)

Got a pick two today: ruffian in fox hunt and a dr. Lipp. Not a bad pick two but both dupes for me. It's my one BB order that came by air and it has a polish. So much for their "we use newgistics to ship hazmats" line ;-)


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got a pick two today: ruffian in fox hunt and a dr. Lipp. Not a bad pick two but both dupes for me.

It's my one BB order that came by air and it has a polish. So much for their "we use newgistics to ship hazmats" line ;-)
I have a pick 2 coming at some point. It has been over a week since I placed my order for the snow day box and pick 2. I called today and asked what the hold up was. Cara assured me it was shipped on Friday. It says processing on my account page. Anyways long story short, I hope I get a good pick2. I have all 3 of the polishes and I didn't like the nipple balm stuff.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 19, 2013)

> I love the Sumita eyeliner-except for the blue. It's not nearly navy enough for me AND I can't seem to wash it off. It was on my face for 3 days. I have the black, charcoal, and plum! Hope you love it too!!


 I have a navy and black sumita eyeliner and I've ly used the navy. I cold not get it off! Are you saying this is specific to the navy? I'm afraid to try the black haha


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 19, 2013)

> > I love the Sumita eyeliner-except for the blue. It's not nearly navy enough for me AND I can't seem to wash it off. It was on my face for 3 days. I have the black, charcoal, and plum! Hope you love it too!!
> 
> 
> I have a navy and black sumita eyeliner and I've ly used the navy. I cold not get it off! Are you saying this is specific to the navy? I'm afraid to try the black haha


 I have the little set of 4. I've tried the black and the grey. I probably won't use Sumita liners again until I get a good remover for waterproof eye makeup. Anybody got a recommendation?


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a navy and black sumita eyeliner and I've ly used the navy. I cold not get it off! Are you saying this is specific to the navy? I'm afraid to try the black haha
Yes! I have no problems with the black, grey, or purple. That navy stuff is super potent!! I can't find anything to take it off. It just slowly goes away, day after day..I wake up, and I have blue under my eyes...I won't be using it anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have the little set of 4. I've tried the black and the grey. I probably won't use Sumita liners again until I get a good remover for waterproof eye makeup. Anybody got a recommendation?
I have the set of 4 and I liked them so much I bought two more. I haven't had problems with the black, grey or purple. Just the dang navy.


----------



## alisong (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have the little set of 4. I've tried the black and the grey. I probably won't use Sumita liners again until I get a good remover for waterproof eye makeup. Anybody got a recommendation?

I received the lime green one a few days ago for my replacement Pick 2. It was definitely very waterproof, but it came off fine with my normal cleanser, Julep's Bare Face Cleansing Oil. I have yet to find anything that won't come off with this.


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 19, 2013)

So excited - I have three mystery packs coming my way!!  I bought 3 month subscriptions for my three closest friends using the Holiday100 code, then of course had to bring each total up to $35 so I could get the mystery packs.  Accompanying my mystery packs, I'll have a chuao bar (maple+bacon,) macaroons, and Sumita mascara coming.  Plus 300 points... Good day for me!!


----------



## Reason (Nov 19, 2013)

For my pick two I received 2 count them 2 Egyptian Magic foils


----------



## angienharry (Nov 19, 2013)

> For my pick two I received 2 count them 2 Egyptian Magic foilsÂ :11dh:


 Ummmm. Ya, I would be making a CS call. I'm sure they will make it right.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

> For my pick two I received 2 count them 2 Egyptian Magic foilsÂ :11dh:


 The BB packers must have stumbled upon the mother load of Egyptian Cream foils..they're turning up EVERYWHERE. Grrr


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited - I have three mystery packs coming my way!!  I bought 3 month subscriptions for my three closest friends using the Holiday100 code, then of course had to bring each total up to $35 so I could get the mystery packs.  Accompanying my mystery packs, I'll have a chuao bar (maple+bacon,) macaroons, and Sumita mascara coming.  Plus 3000 points... Good day for me!!

Nice! I would definitely do the same. I plan on getting a second gift sub, a Chuao and a pick 2 myself tomorrow. Here's hoping your pick 2s are great!

In my Snow Day Box order I had to get a BB man pick 2 because the women's was out of stock. I got Kiehl's Facial Fuel Heavy Lifting moisturizer for men (but it doesn't have a masculine smell, luckily) and a Clark's Botanicals deep moisture facial mask (it also has basically no smell). It's kind of weird that these are basically the same type of product and are even in similar packaging (little pots) but they were the in the same pick 2. It could be wayyyy worse, so I'm happy.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 20, 2013)

I got a Davines Sea Salt Spray (nice, but still have my sample left from 2 months ago and its not really by style.  I'm thinking of swapping or gifting) and a 2-pack of the feet wipes.  Not bad, I guess I could pack both of these things in my beach bag for summer.....


----------



## lorizav (Nov 20, 2013)

I got a nice pick two. A benefit sugar bomb lipgloss and Model co dusk til dawn lipstick


----------



## angienharry (Nov 20, 2013)

> I got a nice pick two. A benefit sugar bomb lipgloss and Model co dusk til dawn lipstick


 That's an awesome pick two!!


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice! I would definitely do the same. I plan on getting a second gift sub, a Chuao and a pick 2 myself tomorrow. Here's hoping your pick 2s are great!

In my Snow Day Box order I had to get a BB man pick 2 because the women's was out of stock. I got Kiehl's Facial Fuel Heavy Lifting moisturizer for men (but it doesn't have a masculine smell, luckily) and a Clark's Botanicals deep moisture facial mask (it also has basically no smell). It's kind of weird that these are basically the same type of product and are even in similar packaging (little pots) but they were the in the same pick 2. It could be wayyyy worse, so I'm happy.
The Clark's Botanicals Deep moisture mask is awesome. I received a sample in a Sage Beauty Box a few months ago and I love it. I don't use it as a mask but as a night cream (it's suggested for either use) because it's so hideously expensive. My face feels amazing when I wake up in morning after using it. Enjoy.


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 20, 2013)

I liked my pick 2 that I got with my snow day box - an eyeko mascara and dr jart BB cream.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Nov 20, 2013)

Worst pick two EVER. I e mailed them because there is no deluxe sample. This was the response (thank god) " Paulina (Birchbox Ops) Nov 20 03:32 pm (EST) Hi Tianna, Thank you so much for being in touch regarding this issue! I can't apologize enough for the trouble with your Mystery Pick-Two pack. These are absolutely meant to come as they are advertised: with deluxe sized samples available. Please know that this is not in line with the standard of service we hope to provide, and we appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter. I have placed a new order for a better, correct pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please keep me posted on its receipt and let me know if there are any further issues. You will receive another order confirmation and separate tracking information once this new order has shipped."


----------



## easybreezy (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Worst pick two EVER. I e mailed them because there is no deluxe sample. This was the response (thank god)

"
Paulina (Birchbox Ops)
Nov 20 03:32 pm (EST)

Hi Tianna,

Thank you so much for being in touch regarding this issue! I can't apologize enough for the trouble with your Mystery Pick-Two pack. These are absolutely meant to come as they are advertised: with deluxe sized samples available. Please know that this is not in line with the standard of service we hope to provide, and we appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter.

I have placed a new order for a better, correct pack.



Please keep me posted on its receipt and let me know if there are any further issues. You will receive another order confirmation and separate tracking information once this new order has shipped."

I'm glad they are sending you a new one.  It seems like there have been more two single-use item pick-twos lately.  I just placed an order today, so I am crossing my fingers for a good one!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Worst pick two EVER. I e mailed them because there is no deluxe sample. This was the response (thank god) " Paulina (Birchbox Ops) Nov 20 03:32 pm (EST) Hi Tianna, Thank you so much for being in touch regarding this issue! I can't apologize enough for the trouble with your Mystery Pick-Two pack. These are absolutely meant to come as they are advertised: with deluxe sized samples available. Please know that this is not in line with the standard of service we hope to provide, and we appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter. I have placed a new order for a better, correct pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please keep me posted on its receipt and let me know if there are any further issues. You will receive another order confirmation and separate tracking information once this new order has shipped."


Paulina is awesome. I haven't heard about her in a while.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Clark's Botanicals Deep moisture mask is awesome. I received a sample in a Sage Beauty Box a few months ago and I love it. I don't use it as a mask but as a night cream (it's suggested for either use) because it's so hideously expensive. My face feels amazing when I wake up in morning after using it. Enjoy.
Thanks for the info. I looked up the product and holy heck it IS hideously expensive - I'll savor my sample!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Worst pick two EVER. I e mailed them because there is no deluxe sample. This was the response (thank god)

"
Paulina (Birchbox Ops)
Nov 20 03:32 pm (EST)

Hi Tianna,

Thank you so much for being in touch regarding this issue! I can't apologize enough for the trouble with your Mystery Pick-Two pack. These are absolutely meant to come as they are advertised: with deluxe sized samples available. Please know that this is not in line with the standard of service we hope to provide, and we appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter.

I have placed a new order for a better, correct pack.



Please keep me posted on its receipt and let me know if there are any further issues. You will receive another order confirmation and separate tracking information once this new order has shipped."

That does suck but I'm glad they're making up for it. I wonder if they run out of actual pick 2s sometimes and then have to just grab whatever is around knowing people aren't going to be happy and they'll have to rectify those that take the time to call them out.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That does suck but I'm glad they're making up for it. I wonder if they run out of actual pick 2s sometimes and then have to just grab whatever is around knowing people aren't going to be happy and they'll have to rectify those that take the time to call them out.
I wonder about all the people who don't bother to call...It's like how most stores do those cards that if you spend $50 you get a coupon for $25 off like 2 weeks later...or why they have rebates instead of just giving you a free item....They make out cause of all the people who lose them or never bother to turn them in.  Although, I must say, I would be curious to know how the computer age has changed that.  Now that it is so east to submit things on line, I would imagine that redemption of these offers is much higher now...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 20, 2013)

> > Â  That does suck but I'm glad they're making up for it. I wonder if they run out of actual pick 2s sometimes and then have to just grab whatever is around knowing people aren't going to be happy and they'll have to rectify those that take the time to call them out.
> 
> 
> I wonder about all the people who don't bother to call...It's like how most stores do those cards that if you spend $50 you get a coupon for $25 off like 2 weeks later...or why they have rebates instead of just giving you a free item....They make out cause of all the people who lose them or never bother to turn them in.Â  Although, I must say, I would be curious to know how the computer age has changed that.Â  Now that it is so east to submit things on line, I would imagine that redemption of these offers is much higher now...


 From the perspective of my current job, something like 9% of our e-mails get opened by current customers where it's "Hey, here's a 10% discount when you renew before your membership expires," and also, "Hey, we added a new place where you're can get 50% off, unlimited usage." People just don't look at their e-mail, even when it's from a company or a store they know.


----------



## disconik (Nov 20, 2013)

The first time I got pick twos was with and order back in October and they sent me two foils of supergoop sunscreen serum and a vial of some bvlgari perfume that was.... not my cup of tea.  AT ALL.  I was also annoyed that I'd received the large sample of the supergoop in my box just a few days earlier, so I emailed them about it and they sent a new pick two that had lancome bi-facil eye makeup remover (love) and a sumita color contrast pencil in lime green.  I was excited to try it but it pulled SO much.  It was kind of a bummer.  Oh well.  I just placed another order yesterday and hope I get better pick twos this time around.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder about all the people who don't bother to call...It's like how most stores do those cards that if you spend $50 you get a coupon for $25 off like 2 weeks later...or why they have rebates instead of just giving you a free item....They make out cause of all the people who lose them or never bother to turn them in.  Although, I must say, I would be curious to know how the computer age has changed that.  Now that it is so east to submit things on line, I would imagine that redemption of these offers is much higher now...

Right, I totally agree. Unfortunately for the companies, I'm the type to take the time to contact them if I'm not happy. I'm really vigilant about always getting the best deal/discount/etc! That's why I love MUT so much!

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


From the perspective of my current job, something like 9% of our e-mails get opened by current customers where it's "Hey, here's a 10% discount when you renew before your membership expires," and also, "Hey, we added a new place where you're can get 50% off, unlimited usage." People just don't look at their e-mail, even when it's from a company or a store they know.

Wow, as someone who looks at basically every deal email and pretty much never places an order without some type of extra incentive, that's crazy to me!

Speaking of pick 2s, I just placed an order for a gift sub and Chuao so I have another one coming my way! *addicted*


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right, I totally agree. Unfortunately for the companies, I'm the type to take the time to contact them if I'm not happy. I'm really vigilant about always getting the best deal/discount/etc! That's why I love MUT so much!

Wow, as someone who looks at basically every deal email and pretty much never places an order without some type of extra incentive, that's crazy to me!

Speaking of pick 2s, I just placed an order for a gift sub and Chuao so I have another one coming my way! *addicted*
I know!!!!  I never would have known half of what I do now!  I think about how much I used to miss out on before I found MUT!!!!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 20, 2013)

Got my first two pack! I got ruffian in the purple and the nipple balm. Not too bad!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 20, 2013)

> Got my first two pack! I got ruffian in the purple and the nipple balm. Not too bad!


 I like. Mine should be here Saturday.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 20, 2013)

My pick 2





Good sizes but I have no interest in the Beauty Protector Shampoo.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 21, 2013)

I got a pretty amazing Pick 2 -- Amika Bombshell Blowout spray (LOVE this, so happy to have a spare) and the Davine's This is a Salt Spray. Unfortunately, the Davine's leaked everywhere, and is only about 1/2 full now. Not sure if I should email BB? I hate whining about stuff, but at the same time I'm bummed that one of my samples was damaged.

I'm a total hair product junkie, so this Pick 2 was right up my alley (finally!). I have another on the way, and I hope it's as good!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pretty amazing Pick 2 -- Amika Bombshell Blowout spray (LOVE this, so happy to have a spare) and the Davine's This is a Salt Spray. Unfortunately, the Davine's leaked everywhere, and is only about 1/2 full now. Not sure if I should email BB? I hate whining about stuff, but at the same time I'm bummed that one of my samples was damaged.

I'm a total hair product junkie, so this Pick 2 was right up my alley (finally!). I have another on the way, and I hope it's as good!
I think you should let them know. When they shipped them out in the regular boxes most people's leaked. If nothing else so they can improve when shipping liquids like that.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm glad they are sending you a new one.  It seems like there have been more two single-use item pick-twos lately.  I just placed an order today, so I am crossing my fingers for a good one!
The lighting in that photo is making it hard to read if that Miss Jessie's is .46 oz. or 1.46 oz. I received a Miss Jessie's last month in the 1 oz. packet and was able to get 6/7 uses out of it. If your sample is 1.46 oz. I would consider that a deluxe sample. I'm glad they were so responsive to you though. Personally I think the $10 price (I know most of us never pay for one) should guarantee you two multi-use samples. I wish they would go back to offering pick-2 choices as well although I'm still kicking myself for choosing the June Jacobs scrub over the DDF face wash.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The lighting in that photo is making it hard to read if that Miss Jessie's is .46 oz. or 1.46 oz. I received a Miss Jessie's last month in the 1 oz. packet and was able to get 6/7 uses out of it. If your sample is 1.46 oz. I would consider that a deluxe sample. I'm glad they were so responsive to you though. Personally I think the $10 price (I know most of us never pay for one) should guarantee you two multi-use samples. I wish they would go back to offering pick-2 choices as well although I'm still kicking myself for choosing the June Jacobs scrub over the DDF face wash.
That was one of the leave in conditioners though and not the styling products.  The conditioner packets are a lot smaller, and unless you have very short hair, is only a 1 time use thing.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That was one of the leave in conditioners though and not the styling products.  The conditioner packets are a lot smaller, and unless you have very short hair, is only a 1 time use thing.  
I received a sample of a Miss Jessie's deep conditioner that was .46 or .48 and I was able to get three uses out of it.  I have medium/long thick curly hair.


----------



## knightsgirl (Nov 21, 2013)

I got Beauty Protector conditioner and Juice oil-free moisturizer



I just knew I'd get two crappy foils, so I'm pretty happy with it even though I've gotten both in my boxes and they're both "meh" for me lol! I was hoping for some nail polish or a lippie! And just because I'm smitten, my new palettes I got for $20 with points and 20% off code:



Cannot waaaaait to play with them after work!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 21, 2013)

Got the Beauty Protector shampoo and a Dr. Jart+ BB Cream, I've had both of these samples but I guess I can't complain!  The Dr. Jart+ is a terrible color for my skin though.. so.. to the trade list it goes!


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 21, 2013)

Just got my pick two, a bcbgmaxazria perfume sample and one wine wipe. Anyone think either of these counts as a 'deluxe' sample? Or is it resonable to email CS about this?


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 21, 2013)

I woul



> Just got my pick two, a bcbgmaxazria perfume sample and one wine wipe. Anyone think either of these counts as a 'deluxe' sample? Or is it resonable to email CS about this?


 I would actually consider the perfume a deluxe sample.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I woul
I would actually consider the perfume a deluxe sample.
Same, I think in the past perfumes with a spray are considered "deluxe" and vials are on par with foils. (not saying it makes 100% sense, just what I understand to be BB's logic)


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Nov 21, 2013)

So yesterday i posted about how I emailed Customer Service because they sent me a sample pack of two foils.  I just got my shipping notification for my replacement and it just says "Mystery Sample Pack free with $35 purchase".  I thought that a few of you had said that when they ship the replacement items that they list the actual items in the shipping e mail?  This scares me at the possibility of receiving another super crappy sample pack.  At that point, I wouldn't want to email customer service AGAIN, since even if its two foils AGAIN, that would make a total of 4 foils, which I guess kinda equals out....But Jeeze...you would think they would hand select the items so it didn't happen again...

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but as a sampling program, you would think that they would include a couple foils with EVERY purchase like every other beauty website...just a thought....


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 21, 2013)

I received a Stila Beso liquid lipstick and A green apple peel both items I have wanted to try for so long.  The Stila in Beso lasts all day, I applied it at 7 am and its 430 here and it hasn't gone anywhere....it did feel a little dry earlier so I applied some lip gloss...this stuff is great!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 21, 2013)

Ordered a gift card with my points the other day because some were expiring and received my pick 2 yesterday.

Got the Beauty Protector conditioner and Caudalie hand cream. Pretty good pick 2.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 21, 2013)

I received reign is Spain polish and mini nail files. Not a bad pick 2.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ordered a gift card with my points the other day because some were expiring and received my pick 2 yesterday.

Got the Beauty Protector conditioner and Caudalie hand cream. Pretty good pick 2.
You can get a gift card with points?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

> You can get a gift card with points?Â


 Yes! And someone discovered that if you have two accounts, you can consolidate everything on one account by buying gift cards for account A with points from account B!


----------



## mckondik (Nov 21, 2013)

I love that person!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2013)

> I love that person!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Who?


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 21, 2013)

> Who?


 I'm guessing the one who figured out the gift card and point trick.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! And someone discovered that if you have two accounts, you can consolidate everything on one account by buying gift cards for account A with points from account B!
Mind BLOWN.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 22, 2013)

I got tubes of the Stila BB Cream and June Jacobs Perfect Pumpkin Enzyme Polish. I'm happy with them! I love trying new BB creams and the scrub smells sooooo good (perfect for this season too).

Also, thank you for the heads up about gifting points!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm guessing the one who figured out the gift card and point trick.
oh ok. i wondered what was going on, lol


----------



## mckondik (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh ok. i wondered what was going on, lol
yes, I do love that person who figured out the gift card and point trick!    I had a quote fail in my earlier post


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 22, 2013)

MaryElizabeth at BB CS is sending out another Pick 2! Can't wait to see what is sent my way.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 22, 2013)

I received the mini ruffian in Fox Hunt and a perfume of Folle de Joie - I am being haunted by this perfume. I got my BB package yesterday and then attended the Follie Follie x BB event in NYC and my box also had the same perfume -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol It's so on my trade list if anyone wants.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 22, 2013)

My pick two that I received was great! I received a very deluxe size bottle of make-up remover and a Sumita eye liner. The eyeliner , while it is a great size, is lime green. Definitely not going to mix well with my neutral eyeshadows and lippies. I think I will put it up for trade!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 22, 2013)

Got my pick two today...,. 1 oz Caudile hand and nail cream and a pack of 10 Willa face wipes. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## AshleyK (Nov 22, 2013)

I was the one that ended up with 2 stainac samples in my pick two. I decided to email them about it and they sent me another pick two - I ended up with Elizabeth Arden luminous lip gloss and hedge fund ruffian nail polish. I am super excited for the lip gloss, but not so much for the hedge fund bc I got in a box a few months ago. A lot happier though now because I am a lippie addict &amp; have been eyeing the EA lipgloss for a while!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 22, 2013)

I received one of my orders today, and the Pick 2 included a Model Co. lipstick in Peony and a Kerastase shampoo packet.  It's a good one and if I hadn't already received this lipstick in my box I would have been very excited!  This makes me think I should create a trade list!


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 22, 2013)

Got a package of ordered stocking stuffers and husband's soap in the mail with another pick 2. Eyeko mascara and a Whish deodorant swipe. Very happy!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 23, 2013)

Got a nice pick 2! And, even better, BB sent me an extra ban.do barrette by mistake so I guess I got a pick 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 23, 2013)

Got my pick two today. Ruffian in the red/orange and .......the Egyptian foil. Lol. Pretty good. I already have two of the ruffian so it will be gifted.


----------



## ajkballard (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## ajkballard (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## ajkballard (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## cobainrls (Nov 23, 2013)

@ajkballard those are really good pick 2! I love the whish shaving cream!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I just received the best pick two I've ever gotten:



(Edit:uploaded wrong pic) I'm pretty sure that Mally mascara is my HG, and my last tube is nearing the end maybe a couple weeks left. So glad to have a backup. And I WAS sad that I lost my bright pink lipstick, so assuming this laqa &amp; co will have similar results this makes me very happy. I would have considered it a great pick two if it only had one of either if these items. ðŸ˜ƒ Can I tell you how much I LOVE these gold boxes!! Especially with the turquoise insides.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pretty sure I just received the best pick two I've ever gotten:




(Edit:uploaded wrong pic)

I'm pretty sure that Mally mascara is my HG, and my last tube is nearing the end maybe a couple weeks left. So glad to have a backup. And I WAS sad that I lost my bright pink lipstick, so assuming this laqa &amp; co will have similar results this makes me very happy. I would have considered it a great pick two if it only had one of either if these items. ðŸ˜ƒ

Can I tell you how much I LOVE these gold boxes!! Especially with the turquoise insides.
That is a fantastic pick-two!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Clackey (Nov 23, 2013)

Just got my pick two. Cauldalie hand and nail cream and makeup remover. I'm happy with it. I can never have enough hand cream.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Just got my pick two.
Cauldalie hand and nail cream and makeup remover. I'm happy with it. I can never have enough hand cream.
Love this pick 2!

Is it me, or does it seem to be better pick twos towards the end of the month, I sweat I saw a lot more foils earlier this month and now more and more large samples...


----------



## angienharry (Nov 23, 2013)

> Just got my pick two. Cauldalie hand and nail cream and makeup remover. I'm happy with it. I can never have enough hand cream.


 Best pick two ever!!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Just got my pick two.
Cauldalie hand and nail cream and makeup remover. I'm happy with it. I can never have enough hand cream.


Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pretty sure I just received the best pick two I've ever gotten:




(Edit:uploaded wrong pic)

I'm pretty sure that Mally mascara is my HG, and my last tube is nearing the end maybe a couple weeks left. So glad to have a backup. And I WAS sad that I lost my bright pink lipstick, so assuming this laqa &amp; co will have similar results this makes me very happy. I would have considered it a great pick two if it only had one of either if these items. ðŸ˜ƒ

Can I tell you how much I LOVE these gold boxes!! Especially with the turquoise insides.
those are some amazing pick twos!


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 24, 2013)

Got a pick two of color club orange nail polish (I believe a repeat of something I threw out from birchbox so meh) and a sample of dr lipp nipple balm which I'm excited about.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 24, 2013)

Loving all these pick twos! I have three more on the way right now, at least one is coming Monday and I can't wait to see what is in it!


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just got my latest pick two this afternoon.

I'm too tired to upload a picture, been a loooooooong day... but I got a FULL SIZE (!) Mary Lou Manizer compact, and a decent size sample tube of pur-lisse pur-youth age delay serum (enough for about 2 weeks probably).

There were other items I was hoping for, but I can't complain about receiving these!  I've been wanting a little sample of the highlighter since it seems so good/popular, but never got it in any pick 2's or boxes... Now I got a full size of it, so I better like it  :-D


----------



## KayEss (Nov 24, 2013)

> Just got my latest pick two this afternoon. I'm too tired to upload a picture, been a loooooooong day... but I got a FULL SIZE (!) Mary Lou Manizer compact, and a decent size sample tube of pur-lisse pur-youth age delay serum (enough for about 2 weeks probably). There were other items I was hoping for, but I can't complain about receiving these!Â  I've been wanting a little sample of the highlighter since it seems so good/popular, but never got it in any pick 2's or boxes... Now I got a full size of it, so I better like itÂ  :-D


 Wow, full size of Mary Lou-Manizer?! That is amazing! I haven't seen that one in a pick two yet. That is one of the few things I have purchased in full size after receiving in a box, and even the sample size lasts forever. If you don't like it as a highlighter it makes a top-notch eyeshadow. The texture is awesome and the staying power is great too. I hope you like it! It's one of my HG products for sure.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 24, 2013)

Finally a decent pick two! I'm so use to foil packets I was in shock when I saw it. I'm really happy about the Jouer eye definer. These will both be put to use!


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Finally a decent pick two! I'm so use to foil packets I was in shock when I saw it. I'm really happy about the Jouer eye definer. These will both be put to use!
Wow the eye definer is an awesome pick two


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Finally a decent pick two! I'm so use to foil packets I was in shock when I saw it. I'm really happy about the Jouer eye definer. These will both be put to use!
Jouer is one of my fav brands! Enjoy!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Finally a decent pick two! I'm so use to foil packets I was in shock when I saw it. I'm really happy about the Jouer eye definer. These will both be put to use!
I'm so jealous of everyone getting that serge normant hairspray!  I was so sad wen my sample ran out, and I can't justify spending the moola on hairspray.  Congrats on a great mystery pack!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow the eye definer is an awesome pick two


Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jouer is one of my fav brands! Enjoy!


Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so jealous of everyone getting that serge normant hairspray!  I was so sad wen my sample ran out, and I can't justify spending the moola on hairspray.  Congrats on a great mystery pack!

Thanks everybody! I'm so excited to try them!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 24, 2013)

OT but does anyone know how to get to tracking of orders on the BB website? I think I accidentally deleted my email and I'm inpatient.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT but does anyone know how to get to tracking of orders on the BB website? I think I accidentally deleted my email and I'm inpatient.
go to your order history


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT but does anyone know how to get to tracking of orders on the BB website? I think I accidentally deleted my email and I'm inpatient.
I believe it would be under purchase history on your account. To get to purchase history you would just hover over your name in the birchbox website and click and account options will show.


----------



## xciaobellax (Nov 25, 2013)

I got the worst pick 2 yesterday. 2 packs of the foot wipes and 1 tan towel. Horrid! I'm glad they were free... I'd be livid if I paid &amp; $10 on 2 samples that I've gotten in the past that I didn't even like.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the worst pick 2 yesterday. 2 packs of the foot wipes and 1 tan towel. Horrid! I'm glad they were free... I'd be livid if I paid &amp; $10 on 2 samples that I've gotten in the past that I didn't even like.
You could always call them and tell them you don't believe you got a deluxe sample with your pick two. Several other gals have called and they have sent them another pick two.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow, full size of Mary Lou-Manizer?! That is amazing! I haven't seen that one in a pick two yet. That is one of the few things I have purchased in full size after receiving in a box, and even the sample size lasts forever. If you don't like it as a highlighter it makes a top-notch eyeshadow. The texture is awesome and the staying power is great too. I hope you like it! It's one of my HG products for sure.

I just tried it today, and LOVE!  It is the perfect amount of shimmer.  And I used it as an eyeshadow too, it is seriously awesome on the eyes, hasn't faded, smudged, creased and it has been around 10 hours or so.  And I like that it is a yellow gold color, not a pale gold-which clashes with my yellow undertones.  And a lot of powders make me itchy, and this doesn't.  I seriously get all the hype about it now, haha.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Finally a decent pick two! I'm so use to foil packets I was in shock when I saw it. I'm really happy about the Jouer eye definer. These will both be put to use!

Ooh, those eye definers are so nice!  I got one just a few weeks ago in the purple/taupe-ish color.  Is yours a gold color?

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You could always call them and tell them you don't believe you got a deluxe sample with your pick two. Several other gals have called and they have sent them another pick two.
Yeah, I'd be calling or emailing about that too, and I actually like the foot wipes, lol.  Neither are deluxe size samples, so free or not, the pack was not as advertised.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I believe it would be under purchase history on your account. To get to purchase history you would just hover over your name in the birchbox website and click and account options will show. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  go to your order history

I did that but it just shows my order as "Complete" and doesn't have a way to bring up the tracking, boo. Maybe I'll just call later today.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

This is the pick two I received today.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the Sumita eyeliner-except for the blue. It's not nearly navy enough for me AND I can't seem to wash it off. It was on my face for 3 days. I have the black, charcoal, and plum!
Hope you love it too!!
I have a navy and black sumita eyeliner and I've ly used the navy. I cold not get it off! Are you saying this is specific to the navy? I'm afraid to try the black haha 
I have the little set of 4. I've tried the black and the grey. I probably won't use Sumita liners again until I get a good remover for waterproof eye makeup. Anybody got a recommendation? I use the  Clinique eye makeup remover with mine and it takes it off just fine.


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 25, 2013)

#1: green ruffian polish &amp; benefit sugarbomb lipgloss #2: Egyptian magic lotion &amp; violet oasis argon oil #3: keratin hair mask &amp; tan towel Nothing I'm jumping up and down about, but a nice variety!


----------



## sarahe02 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi MUTers, I usually just read posts but I got a pick two I just had to share as a first post here haha. Not even sure how a piece of paper could be packed as a sample, but I emailed them about it, and from reading other posts here hopefully they'll send me a replacement!


----------



## camel11 (Nov 25, 2013)

I got a men's pick two hoping for one of their lovely extras.  My hubby will be getting Billy Jealous Liquid Sand (birchbox exclusive exfoliating facial cleanser) and Kiehls Facial Fuel Heavy Lifting in his stocking!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 25, 2013)

My pick two is amusing.





Not only did I get a tan towel (and bobby pins) I also got foot wipes (and a wine wipe).

Wipes all around!  I can wipe all my body parts!

Funny thing I got two packages one was the tan towel and bobby pins the other was the foot wipes and the wine wipes.  But I only ordered one...pick two.  They were packaged in two separate bags each with the green pick two stickers.  So does this mean I got two pick twos? 

I guess that's a win, a bonus pick two I didn't "purchase" however how much of a win is this when three quarters of the items are wipes.

No, no real complaints here, I just find it all very funny.  I traded my bobby pins the first time I got them and gave my wine wipes to my sister.  I actually wanted to try the tan towel and foot wipes....this summer. 

Ah well.  I'll throw the bobby pins up for trade again and will put the wine wipe with my popsugar wine tote &amp; bottle of wine for a random xmas gift.

I ended up winning in the end though, because along with my sad little pick twos, I got some trades in the mail today AND finally got paid for my jury service that was over a month ago.

I'm $120 richer.  Couldn't have come at a better time! 

But really you have to laugh at my pick two(s)!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 25, 2013)

> My pick two is amusing.
> 
> Not only did I get a tan towel (and bobby pins) I also got foot wipes (and a wine wipe). Wipes all around!Â  I can wipe all my body parts! Funny thing I got two packages one was the tan towel and bobby pins the other was the foot wipes and the wine wipes.Â  But I only ordered one...pick two.Â  They were packaged in two separate bags each with the green pick two stickers.Â  So does this mean I got two pick twos?Â  I guess that's a win, a bonus pick two I didn't "purchase" however how much of a win is this when three quarters of the items are wipes. No, no real complaints here, I just find it all very funny.Â  I traded my bobby pins the first time I got them and gave my wine wipes to my sister.Â  I actually wanted to try the tan towel and foot wipes....this summer.Â  Ah well.Â  I'll throw the bobby pins up for trade again and will put the wine wipe with my popsugar wine tote &amp; bottle of wine for a random xmas gift. I ended up winning in the end though, because along with my sad little pick twos, I got some trades in the mail today AND finally got paid for my jury service that was over a month ago. I'm $120 richer.Â  Couldn't have come at a better time!Â  But really you have to laugh at my pick two(s)!


 This is hysterical...I think your the only person on the planet that has worse Pick Two luck than I do lol but , YAY for checks coming in the mail! (And trades!)


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my BB order today and got a deluxe of the KMS Freeshape Hot Flex Spray and a packet of Kerastase Chroma Riche treatment. I'm already almost done with the hot spray from getting it in a BB and I'm super meh about it, but excited about the Kerastase! I've wanted to try something from them for a while and I can probably get two uses out of the packet.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Got another pick 2 today! a tan towel and the juice beauty green apple peel. I'm actually really excited about this. I haven't tried the tan towels yet but I have a box of 5 from the Allure summer beauty box and always thought it was funny there were 5, half body applications. So now I have an even 6! The green apple peel is something I've been really wanting to try, I may have did a little jig when I saw it :-D Two more pick twos still on the way


----------



## disconik (Nov 25, 2013)

Got my box in the other day and my pick two contained color club mod in manhattan and the kms hot flex spray.  I was really stoked about the color club because i was looking for an off white in that range.  The kms I'm not very sure about.  Does anyone have any feedback on that product?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Ooh, those eye definers are so nice!  I got one just a few weeks ago in the purple/taupe-ish color.  Is yours a gold color?

Nope I wish! It's a dark brown.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a nice pick two. A benefit sugar bomb lipgloss and Model co dusk til dawn lipstick
That's great!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I liked my pick 2 that I got with my snow day box - an eyeko mascara and dr jart BB cream.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Worst pick two EVER. I e mailed them because there is no deluxe sample. This was the response (thank god)

"
Paulina (Birchbox Ops)
Nov 20 03:32 pm (EST)

Hi Tianna,

Thank you so much for being in touch regarding this issue! I can't apologize enough for the trouble with your Mystery Pick-Two pack. These are absolutely meant to come as they are advertised: with deluxe sized samples available. Please know that this is not in line with the standard of service we hope to provide, and we appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter.

I have placed a new order for a better, correct pack.




Please keep me posted on its receipt and let me know if there are any further issues. You will receive another order confirmation and separate tracking information once this new order has shipped."
That's great hope its a good one.


----------



## xciaobellax (Nov 26, 2013)

I emailed them about my 2 foot wipes and tan towel. Deluxe my arse!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 26, 2013)

I accidentally paid for two Pick-two's, so they'd better be good!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 26, 2013)

Does anyone else think the quality of your Pick 2 depends on how much you "spent" on you order?  

I'm just curious if orders paid by points and giftcards and promos get less desirable pick 2's and those handing over more money get a better pick 2.  I could be wrong, just speculating.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 26, 2013)

> Does anyone else think the quality of your Pick 2 depends on how much you "spent" on you order? Â  I'm just curious if orders paid by points and giftcards and promos get less desirable pick 2's and those handing over more money get a better pick 2. Â I could be wrong, just speculating.Â


 We've discussed this extensively, and I still don't think it's true. For every person that got a great pick 2 on an order they spent a lot of "real" money on, there is someone who got a horrible one in the same situation, and they same goes for $0 orders.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 26, 2013)

Pardon my apparent ignorance. Ha!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

@Ann Tucci My pick two was pretty nice and I spent $6 total on my order.


----------



## xciaobellax (Nov 26, 2013)

My order was worth 142, but with a code and points I paid $72 which isn't that cheap. So I don't know


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pick 2





Good sizes but I have no interest in the Beauty Protector Shampoo.
Nice!


----------



## meganbernadette (Nov 26, 2013)

I just got mine... Shampoo foil and deluxe conditioner sample. Eh.. I guess it's not the worst, right?


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got Beauty Protector conditioner and Juice oil-free moisturizer





I just knew I'd get two crappy foils, so I'm pretty happy with it even though I've gotten both in my boxes and they're both "meh" for me lol! I was hoping for some nail polish or a lippie!

And just because I'm smitten, my new palettes I got for $20 with points and 20% off code:





Cannot waaaaait to play with them after work!
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got a nice pick 2! And, even better, BB sent me an extra ban.do barrette by mistake so I guess I got a pick 3







That's great!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pretty sure I just received the best pick two I've ever gotten:




(Edit:uploaded wrong pic)

I'm pretty sure that Mally mascara is my HG, and my last tube is nearing the end maybe a couple weeks left. So glad to have a backup. And I WAS sad that I lost my bright pink lipstick, so assuming this laqa &amp; co will have similar results this makes me very happy. I would have considered it a great pick two if it only had one of either if these items. ðŸ˜ƒ

Can I tell you how much I LOVE these gold boxes!! Especially with the turquoise insides.
I would love that one!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Just got my pick two.
Cauldalie hand and nail cream and makeup remover. I'm happy with it. I can never have enough hand cream.
Love that one.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my latest pick two this afternoon.

I'm too tired to upload a picture, been a loooooooong day... but I got a FULL SIZE (!) Mary Lou Manizer compact, and a decent size sample tube of pur-lisse pur-youth age delay serum (enough for about 2 weeks probably).

There were other items I was hoping for, but I can't complain about receiving these!  I've been wanting a little sample of the highlighter since it seems so good/popular, but never got it in any pick 2's or boxes... Now I got a full size of it, so I better like it  :-D
Wow that's awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Finally a decent pick two! I'm so use to foil packets I was in shock when I saw it. I'm really happy about the Jouer eye definer. These will both be put to use!
Definitely a nice one!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is the pick two I received today.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahe02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi MUTers, I usually just read posts but I got a pick two I just had to share as a first post here haha. Not even sure how a piece of paper could be packed as a sample, but I emailed them about it, and from reading other posts here hopefully they'll send me a replacement!



Welcome! hope they send you a good replacement.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pick two is amusing.





Not only did I get a tan towel (and bobby pins) I also got foot wipes (and a wine wipe).

Wipes all around!  I can wipe all my body parts!

Funny thing I got two packages one was the tan towel and bobby pins the other was the foot wipes and the wine wipes.  But I only ordered one...pick two.  They were packaged in two separate bags each with the green pick two stickers.  So does this mean I got two pick twos?

I guess that's a win, a bonus pick two I didn't "purchase" however how much of a win is this when three quarters of the items are wipes.

No, no real complaints here, I just find it all very funny.  I traded my bobby pins the first time I got them and gave my wine wipes to my sister.  I actually wanted to try the tan towel and foot wipes....this summer.

Ah well.  I'll throw the bobby pins up for trade again and will put the wine wipe with my popsugar wine tote &amp; bottle of wine for a random xmas gift.

I ended up winning in the end though, because along with my sad little pick twos, I got some trades in the mail today AND finally got paid for my jury service that was over a month ago.

I'm $120 richer.  Couldn't have come at a better time!

But really you have to laugh at my pick two(s)!
Those are definitely interesting ones.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my BB order today and got a deluxe of the KMS Freeshape Hot Flex Spray and a packet of Kerastase Chroma Riche treatment. I'm already almost done with the hot spray from getting it in a BB and I'm super meh about it, but excited about the Kerastase! I've wanted to try something from them for a while and I can probably get two uses out of the packet.
I love that Kerastase treatment, it leaves my hair so soft and smooth. Hope you love it too.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got mine... Shampoo foil and deluxe conditioner sample. Eh.. I guess it's not the worst, right? 


I don't know about that shampoo but  I can tell you the Kerastase is great its the one I am using now for my colored hair.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 27, 2013)

I got ModelCo lipstick in Red Velvet and, once again, it is broken off of the base and smashed into the cap. The same thing happened with another pick 2 that also had ModelCo lipstick in it. Is ModelCo packaging that cheap or what? I definitely won't be trying my luck by ever buying this brand. Last time I emailed BB a picture and got a replacement pick 2 sent and 100 points but I don't think I'll do that this time. I don't like this color anyway, it is bright red. I already have 5-7 bright red lipsticks, all unused, ah! My other sample was the Amika blowout spray, which I already got in a box and liked.

I have 2 more pick 2s coming in the next few days in separate orders, may the pick 2 fairies smile upon us all!


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 27, 2013)

> I got ModelCo lipstick in Red Velvet and, once again, it is broken off of the base and smashed into the cap. The same thing happened with another pick 2 that also had ModelCo lipstick in it. Is ModelCo packaging that cheap or what? I definitely won't be trying my luck by ever buying this brand. Last time I emailed BB a picture and got a replacement pick 2 sent and 100 points but I don't think I'll do that this time. I don't like this color anyway, it is bright red. I already have 5-7 bright red lipsticks, all unused, ah! My other sample was the Amika blowout spray, which I already got in a box and liked. I have 2 more pick 2s coming in the next few days in separate orders, may the pick 2 fairies smile upon us all!


The same thing happened to me last week. I called and they are sending me a new pick two.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Nov 27, 2013)

My most recent pick twos were:

GO24/7 Texture Paste &amp; Knotz cuff links

Dr. Jart BB (too light) &amp; Caldrea lotion foil packet in tea olive lime (already sampled)


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The same thing happened to me last week. I called and they are sending me a new pick two.
I ended up emailing them anyway because they should know that this is a habitual problem with the lipsticks and they are sending me a new one as well. No offer of points though. I'm not complaining because it was free and now I'll end up with a "pick 3" since I still have the other item from the broken lipstick pick 2.

Glad to have off work and celebrate Thanksgiving and all but I have 2 orders and 2 pick 2s sitting at the PO that I can't get until Friday now!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 28, 2013)

I got a great pick 2 today! Ruffian polish and a Model Co Lipstick. I actually ordered the 3 pack of Model Co Lipsticks for a gift. I saw the post about the Lipsticks being broken off, so I opened the 3 pack to check. Luckily they were all ok!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a great pick 2 today! Ruffian polish and a Model Co Lipstick. I actually ordered the 3 pack of Model Co Lipsticks for a gift. I saw the post about the Lipsticks being broken off, so I opened the 3 pack to check. Luckily they were all ok!

That's good! I was wondering if they broke in most orders. That kind of makes me consider the possibility that they knew the ModelCos in the pick 2s were already broken and that's why they were pick 2s. I'm guessing most people wouldn't complain and they could just resend pick 2s to those that did and still probably be ahead by getting to get rid of broken product. Hmm..maybe I'm getting all "conspiracy theorist" about this and over thinking it.


----------



## jmd252 (Nov 28, 2013)

> That's good! I was wondering if they broke in most orders. That kind of makes me consider the possibility that they knew the ModelCos in the pick 2s were already broken and that's why they were pick 2s. I'm guessing most people wouldn't complain and they could just resend pick 2s to those that did and still probably be ahead by getting to get rid of broken product. Hmm..maybe I'm getting all "conspiracy theorist" about this and over thinking it.


 I think the 3 pack stands a better chance of arriving in tact as they are cushioned in a plastic shell. The lipsticks likely aren't the best items to toss in a little plastic bag and ship loosely as part of a 2 pack since they are so delicate. I doubt they're broken to begin with - just poorly packed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Pick two, #3 came yesterday: Juice Beauty moisturizer, and Ruffian in Hedge Fund. Both dupes (actually it's my 3rd Juice Beauty moisturizer) but not bad overall.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 29, 2013)

My replacement arrived. A small foil of the OC8 mattifier and nice sized tube on Origins Modern Friction scrub. Not quite as good as the pick two they were replacing, but I'll use both.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

Ugh. Dr. Lipp &amp; Showstoppers tape. Ah, well.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 29, 2013)

> Pick two, #3 came yesterday: Juice Beauty moisturizer, and Ruffian in Hedge Fund. Both dupes (actually it's my 3rd Juice Beauty moisturizer) but not bad overall.Â


 I really like the juice moisturizer! Wouldn't mind stock piling a couple of those.


----------



## zorabell (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a pretty nice pick two today:

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel and LAQA &amp; Co Lil' Lip in Pinkman


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

> I got a pretty nice pick two today: Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel and LAQA &amp; Co Lil' Lip in Pinkman


 Awesome! That's like my dream pick two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## probablyedible (Nov 29, 2013)

After hearing so many "horror stories" of people getting foil packets, I was highly relieved to receive the Dr. Jart BB cream and Whish exfoliating body wash as my first pick two.  I can finally breathe easy.  For now anyways until my next order LoL.. =P


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After hearing so many "horror stories" of people getting foil packets, I was highly relieved to receive the Dr. Jart BB cream and Whish exfoliating body wash as my first pick two.  I can finally breathe easy.  For now anyways until my next order LoL.. =P
Hahahaha! I know how you feel. I placed an order not too long ago, and I can't open it until I get back to the States. I'm so curious to know what my Pick 2 is, so I tried to convince my mom to open it for me and check, but she said she didn't want to "ruin the surprise."


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 29, 2013)

I got two mystery packs today-- one with 2 foot wipes and the Beauty Protector Shampoo mini, and one with the Serge Normant hairspray and the Mereadesso moisturizer with the close tab. Not bad!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 29, 2013)

I give up on the Pick Twos. I got one today, and it was 2 foil packets. I liked them much better when we got to chose what we were getting. Had I paid for this one I would be angry, but since it was free, I'm just disappointed. On the bright side, I ordered the Color Club in Dark and Stormy, and I love it!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 29, 2013)

> I give up on the Pick Twos. I got one today, and it was 2 foil packets. I liked them much better when we got to chose what we were getting. Had I paid for this one I would be angry, but since it was free, I'm just disappointed. On the bright side, I ordered the Color Club in Dark and Stormy, and I love it!


 Foils are not deluxe. It specifically states that 1 of the 2 samples in the Mystery Pick 2 will be deluxe. If you e-mail them, they might send a replacement.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 29, 2013)

My pick twos. I complained about the one on the right. It came with a tan towel (ugh) and a laundry wash sample packet (ugh again. Its for handwashing intimates. I don't have time for that). I complained because unlike the other two on the left I didnt feel like at least one of them was deluxe. At least with the other two I got 2 foil packets per pick two plus the deluxe.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 29, 2013)

I got 2 orders today, each with a Pick 2. One was the stinkin' foot wipes and a sample of Something Blue perfume from Oscar de la Renta, meh. The other was derma e hydrating mist and a ModelCo lipstick in Kitty, NOT broken this time! I actually love the color of it too!

Does anyone know if the foot wipe pack and/or the perfume count as a "deluxe" sample? They don't to me! I'm not going to complain since the one had 2 good sized samples but it's annoying how there is such a disparity. In my opinion the first Pick 2 had NO "deluxe" sample and the second one had TWO "deluxe" samples. This just illustrates why I would NEVER actually pay the $10 for a pick 2.

I still have a replacement on its way to me for the Pick 2 that had a broken ModelCo in it.

Also, I got the Kate Spade Saturday free gift for orders over $55 and the front with the writing where it says 'Saturday Kate Spade" is crooked, ugh.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 29, 2013)

> I got 2 orders today, each with a Pick 2. One was the stinkin' foot wipes and a sample of Something Blue perfume from Oscar de la Renta, meh. The other was derma e hydrating mist and a ModelCo lipstick in Kitty, NOT broken this time! I actually love the color of it too! Does anyone know if the foot wipe pack and/or the perfume count as a "deluxe" sample? They don't to me! I'm not going to complain since the one had 2 good sized samples but it's annoying how their is such a disparity. In my opinion the first Pick 2 had NO "deluxe" sample and the second one had TWO "deluxe" samples. This just illustrates why I would NEVER actually pay the $10 for a pick 2. I still have a replacement on its way to me for the Pick 2 that had a broken ModelCo in it. Also, I got the Kate Spade Saturday free gift for orders over $55 and the front with the writing where it says 'Saturday Kate Spade" is crooked, ugh.


 Pretty sure perfume vial samples are considered deluxe. If you figure out the price per volume, more often then not your sample has a pretty generous "value" for a free sample.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pretty sure perfume vial samples are considered deluxe. If you figure out the price per volume, more often then not your sample has a pretty generous "value" for a free sample.
Thanks. I find that pretty lame since perfume samples are pretty easy to come by for free. It doesn't help that I'm not a perfume fan either, haha. Oh well. That just seals the deal that I'll never pay for a Pick 2.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 29, 2013)

> Foils are not deluxe. It specifically states that 1 of the 2 samples in the Mystery Pick 2 will be deluxe. If you e-mail them, they might send a replacement.


 I did email, not seeking a replacement, but just to give them feedback. If they advertise the Pick Two as a standard sample and a deluxe sample, then they really should stick to that. I actually think it's just a quality control issue that they probably need to address.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 30, 2013)

i just got my pick two today: a modelco lipstick in "peony" (a hot pink) and a ketchup packet size off 100% pure lotion.  i'm pleased.

p.s. did anyone see the beautiful packaging of the birchbox boxes (not the sample boxes, but the actual box when you place a full-sized order)? i'm in awe, lol


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Nov 30, 2013)

> i just got my pick two today: a modelco lipstick in "peony" (a hot pink) and a ketchup packet size off 100% pure lotion. Â i'm pleased. p.s. did anyone see the beautiful packaging of the birchbox boxes (not the sample boxes, but the actual box when you place a full-sized order)? i'm in awe, lol


 Is that new? I have only ever gotten the ugly bright orange ones.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is that new? I have only ever gotten the ugly bright orange ones.
i have no idea but here's the link to the lipsticks: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/modelco-party-proof-lipstick-trio


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2013)

The only gorgeous new packaging I've seen for American boxes is one that the recipient said was specifically for the upgraded subscription with the bonus box of goodies!  Where have you seen the new order packaging?

(I really liked the long rectangular boxes they sent last year with the trees on them.  I'm a lifelong Pacific Northwesterner descended from generations of timber cutters, so those just hit me in a happy spot.)


----------



## cari12 (Nov 30, 2013)

The snow day box packaging was pretty (I'm gifting the box to my brother &amp; his wife, but I really want to keep the actual box it comes in! haha!) but all the other orders I've gotten have been in the same old black or orange boxes.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just got my pick two today: a modelco lipstick in "peony" (a hot pink) and a ketchup packet size off 100% pure lotion.  i'm pleased.

p.s. did anyone see the beautiful packaging of the birchbox boxes (not the sample boxes, but the actual box when you place a full-sized order)? i'm in awe, lol
Yes I have. Recently my orders have been a gold foilish on the outside. It kind of is a light version of the precious metals box.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes I have. Recently my orders have been a gold foilish on the outside. It kind of is a light version of the precious metals box. 
yeah and it has a pretty blue background on the inside of the box. i should've taken a pic of it before i put it in the recycling bin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah and it has a pretty blue background on the inside of the box. i should've taken a pic of it before i put it in the recycling bin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Here ya go:


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Here ya go:


 Thanks for posting it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Nov 30, 2013)

> i just got my pick two today: a modelco lipstick in "peony" (a hot pink) and a ketchup packet size off 100% pure lotion. Â i'm pleased. p.s. did anyone see the beautiful packaging of the birchbox boxes (not the sample boxes, but the actual box when you place a full-sized order)? i'm in awe, lol


 I was in love with that box too. I was able to use it to mail my secret Santa gift. Awesome!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 30, 2013)

Evidently Birchbox is working overtime. I emailed yesterday afternoon and got a reply thanking me for my feedback at 1:17 am! They are also sending another Pick Two, which I neither asked for or expected.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 30, 2013)

I might email birchbox about my sad pick two, but I don't expect anything for it. I need to email about a larger issue, the travel candle from last months men's box cracked and spilled hot wax all over my coffee table and burning my finger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xciaobellax (Nov 30, 2013)

I got my pick 2 with my precious metals box today. I got the mally eyeliner in sailor and a bag of tea. I'm very happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 30, 2013)

Got my pick two today. I have another one coming with an order I placed yesterday. Got Tigi Rockacholic Fun times hair spray and Amika blow out spray. Both good sizes. I have been wanting to get the Amika in my box to try, but haven't yet, so I am excited to try. The hair spray I got in a previous pick two and I like it ok. I will use both.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 30, 2013)

I just received a packet of Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment and a Model Co lipstick in Kitty. I'm happy!!! I've been wanting to try one of these neutral shades and I love hair treatments. I have a bunch more coming this week from Thanksgiving week orders.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might email birchbox about my sad pick two, but I don't expect anything for it.

I need to email about a larger issue, the travel candle from last months men's box cracked and spilled hot wax all over my coffee table and burning my finger





Ouch! I hope it didn't damage the table.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



My pick twos. I complained about the one on the right. It came with a tan towel (ugh) and a laundry wash sample packet (ugh again. Its for handwashing intimates. I don't have time for that). I complained because unlike the other two on the left I didnt feel like at least one of them was deluxe. At least with the other two I got 2 foil packets per pick two plus the deluxe. 
Just wanted to give an update that they gave me 100 birchbox points for the packet on the right. I hope they fix the quality issues soon or hope they plan to because they can't keep on saying "this doesn't meet our quality standards" forever. I wonder if they just say that to those who complain and are just going to keep on keeping on.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 30, 2013)

The samples that lack one delux, should include an extra foil at least. Like three different types of samples instead of two, or two samples if there is a delux sample.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a great pick 2 today! Ruffian polish and a Model Co Lipstick. I actually ordered the 3 pack of Model Co Lipsticks for a gift. I saw the post about the Lipsticks being broken off, so I opened the 3 pack to check. Luckily they were all ok!
That's good to hear.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pretty nice pick two today:

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel and LAQA &amp; Co Lil' Lip in Pinkman
Nice!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ouch! I hope it didn't damage the table. 
Table seems to be fine, it was a little scratched up trying to scrape up the wax off of it and our burned fingers healed.  I can deal with some scratches, I guess. But it sucks, this shouldn't have happened.  I've never had a candle crack like that, and we burn tons of candles!  

I emailed them about it.  I didn't mention my sad little pick-twos.  I hate to write complaint emails over something minor.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After hearing so many "horror stories" of people getting foil packets, I was highly relieved to receive the Dr. Jart BB cream and Whish exfoliating body wash as my first pick two.  I can finally breathe easy.  For now anyways until my next order LoL.. =P
That's great!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got 2 orders today, each with a Pick 2. One was the stinkin' foot wipes and a sample of Something Blue perfume from Oscar de la Renta, meh. The other was derma e hydrating mist and a ModelCo lipstick in Kitty, NOT broken this time! I actually love the color of it too!

Does anyone know if the foot wipe pack and/or the perfume count as a "deluxe" sample? They don't to me! I'm not going to complain since the one had 2 good sized samples but it's annoying how there is such a disparity. In my opinion the first Pick 2 had NO "deluxe" sample and the second one had TWO "deluxe" samples. This just illustrates why I would NEVER actually pay the $10 for a pick 2.

I still have a replacement on its way to me for the Pick 2 that had a broken ModelCo in it.

Also, I got the Kate Spade Saturday free gift for orders over $55 and the front with the writing where it says 'Saturday Kate Spade" is crooked, ugh.
I think you should let them know the font of your bag is crooked, hopefully they will send a replacement.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just got my pick two today: a modelco lipstick in "peony" (a hot pink) and a ketchup packet size off 100% pure lotion.  i'm pleased.

p.s. did anyone see the beautiful packaging of the birchbox boxes (not the sample boxes, but the actual box when you place a full-sized order)? i'm in awe, lol
That's a nice one!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might email birchbox about my sad pick two, but I don't expect anything for it.

I need to email about a larger issue, the travel candle from last months men's box cracked and spilled hot wax all over my coffee table and burning my finger




Ouch sorry to hear that, hope they are able to help you.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my pick two today. I have another one coming with an order I placed yesterday. Got Tigi Rockacholic Fun times hair spray and Amika blow out spray. Both good sizes. I have been wanting to get the Amika in my box to try, but haven't yet, so I am excited to try. The hair spray I got in a previous pick two and I like it ok. I will use both.
That's a good one!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received a packet of Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment and a Model Co lipstick in Kitty. I'm happy!!! I've been wanting to try one of these neutral shades and I love hair treatments. I have a bunch more coming this week from Thanksgiving week orders.
I would have loved that one.


----------



## lorizav (Dec 1, 2013)

I received a foil of a men's shaving cream and they are sending me out another pack. My model Co lippie from another order was broken too. What is it with that brand. Pretty color too, guess I will depot it


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 1, 2013)

Received mine yesterday: juice beauty oil-free moisturizer &amp; 1 wine wipe.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 1, 2013)

I got a beauty protector conditioner sample and a Miss jessie's rapid recovery treatment sample. Love both! This came with my precious metals box (which is awesome).


----------



## gemstone (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Table seems to be fine, it was a little scratched up trying to scrape up the wax off of it and our burned fingers healed.  I can deal with some scratches, I guess. But it sucks, this shouldn't have happened.  I've never had a candle crack like that, and we burn tons of candles!  

I emailed them about it.  I didn't mention my sad little pick-twos.  I hate to write complaint emails over something minor.  
yeah, the only reason I could see this happening is if you live in a very cold place and were trying to burn it outside, so the glass went from very cold to hot quickly.  Obviously, there was some kind of defect in your candle, because that should not happen!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Table seems to be fine, it was a little scratched up trying to scrape up the wax off of it and our burned fingers healed.  I can deal with some scratches, I guess. But it sucks, this shouldn't have happened.  I've never had a candle crack like that, and we burn tons of candles!  

I emailed them about it.  I didn't mention my sad little pick-twos.  I hate to write complaint emails over something minor.  
I've seen this happen before, it's scary and I'm glad the only damage to your body is a burn and not a cut (sad for any damage). 

What happened to me was an uneven pour of the candle so a bubble formed at the bottom, when the wax heated the air it expanded causing a small burst. 

At least I think that is what happened. Hope your issue is resolved.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've seen this happen before, it's scary and I'm glad the only damage to your body is a burn and not a cut (sad for any damage). 

What happened to me was an uneven pour of the candle so a bubble formed at the bottom, when the wax heated the air it expanded causing a small burst. 

At least I think that is what happened. Hope your issue is resolved. 
Interesting.  Yeah something certainly wasn't right, merely touching the candle causes it to crack is pretty crazy.

Birchbox gave me 200 points for the issue, which equates to $20 which is the cost of the men's box so I'm satisfied.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah, the only reason I could see this happening is if you live in a very cold place and were trying to burn it outside, so the glass went from very cold to hot quickly.  Obviously, there was some kind of defect in your candle, because that should not happen!

Yeah, it's about 70 degrees in my apartment so it certainly wasn't too cold!  Ha!  

I ended up canceling the men's box all together.  I think they send some really great stuff, but my boyfriend just isn't excited about little samples of cologne and such.  Oh well.  More to put towards my second women's box and more opportunity to buy Pick Two's!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've seen this happen before, it's scary and I'm glad the only damage to your body is a burn and not a cut (sad for any damage).

What happened to me was an uneven pour of the candle so a bubble formed at the bottom, when the wax heated the air it expanded causing a small burst.

At least I think that is what happened. Hope your issue is resolved.
Interesting.  Yeah something certainly wasn't right, merely touching the candle causes it to crack is pretty crazy.

Birchbox gave me 200 points for the issue, which equates to $20 which is the cost of the men's box so I'm satisfied.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah, the only reason I could see this happening is if you live in a very cold place and were trying to burn it outside, so the glass went from very cold to hot quickly.  Obviously, there was some kind of defect in your candle, because that should not happen!

Yeah, it's about 70 degrees in my apartment so it certainly wasn't too cold!  Ha!

I ended up canceling the men's box all together.  I think they send some really great stuff, but my boyfriend just isn't excited about little samples of cologne and such.  Oh well.  More to put towards my second women's box and more opportunity to buy Pick Two's!

Glad they gave you points for the issue.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello fellow BB'ers! 

I received today a MEN'S Pick Two and got..
1 Full size Lucky Tiger Peppermint Lip Balm
1 Generously sized sample of Ursa Major Fortifying Face Balm

I was happy with my first Pick Two experience.
Good evening all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello fellow BB'ers! 

I received today a MEN'S Pick Two and got..
1 Full size Lucky Tiger Peppermint Lip Balm
1 Generously sized sample of Ursa Major Fortifying Face Balm

I was happy with my first Pick Two experience.
Good evening all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow that is nice!! Congrats!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 2, 2013)

Two more pick twos today! #1: Coola sunscreen in the blue tube (my 3rd of this but I like it so always nice to have!) and an it's a 10 miracle product! Yay! I've been wanting to try this stuff forever! #2: a deodorant wipe and perfume sample. Womp womp. Lol! Win some, lose some ;-)


----------



## Babs (Dec 2, 2013)

MIss Jessie super sweetback treatment foil and supergoop eye cream 2mL

At least those are samples I have never tried before


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 3, 2013)

*Maybe *not the worst Pick-2 _ever _but definitely the worst I ever received:

Coastal Scents Smokey Eye Quad

Whish Deodorant swipe (and I already received one in a monthly box back in the summer)

So sad...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 3, 2013)

I have two more Pick Two's headed my way...and there may or may not be 3 orders of Chuao Chocopods coming with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Dec 3, 2013)

> I have two more Pick Two's headed my way...and there may or may not be 3 orders of Chuao Chocopods coming with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Chocopods make every order better!!


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 3, 2013)

I hope they restock the Three Tarts marshmallows... I got them in my Snow Day box and immediately purchased the cinnamon and the chocolate rosemary from the shop.  I want to buy more to share with my family on Christmas Eve!  Come onnnn, BB, I need delicious fancy marshmallows!!

ETA: Oops, posted this in the wrong thread.  Well now that I see I'm in the Pick 2 thread, I would like to add that in my most recent Pick 2 I received Stila liquid lipstick in Beso and boob tape (2 of the little adhesives for preventing nip slips or whatever).  I was very happy to get the Stila lipstick, I had been admiring it on others and it really looks great on me too!


----------



## meganbernadette (Dec 3, 2013)

SO Pleased with my pick two! Lipstick color is Red Velvet Edit: the picture won't post! I got a mini beauty protector and a model co lipstick


----------



## meganbernadette (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have two more Pick Two's headed my way...and there may or may not be 3 orders of Chuao Chocopods coming with them





My last Birchbox order consisted of FOUR orders of the Chocopod sampler... hehehe. Stocking stuffers for christmas and/or treats for me... I'll be keeping at least a couple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

i forgot to post my pick 2!

i got the whish correcting gel. i'm not sure what its supposed to do -- spot treatmeant? serum? it also smells weird and coconutty in that really fake way.

i also received a hairspray in a purple can (i forgot what its called) something flex or other...I got it in a box over the summer and never used it.

definitely 2 deluxe sized items though!


----------



## Reason (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SO Pleased with my pick two! Lipstick color is Red Velvet


Edit: the picture won't post! I got a mini beauty protector and a model co lipstick
I got the same Lipstick plus a Purlisse


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 3, 2013)

I got one of my Black Friday orders already!! My pick two was a couple foot wipes (I still have some from summer I haven't used yet,lol) and Stilla liquid lipstick in beso. The Stilla will definitely take some practice! Not very much room for error, but it's such a pretty velvety color! I'll have to wait for a day I'm feeling confident enough to pull it off.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello fellow BB'ers! 

I received today a MEN'S Pick Two and got..
1 Full size Lucky Tiger Peppermint Lip Balm
1 Generously sized sample of Ursa Major Fortifying Face Balm

I was happy with my first Pick Two experience.
Good evening all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope they restock the Three Tarts marshmallows... I got them in my Snow Day box and immediately purchased the cinnamon and the chocolate rosemary from the shop.  I want to buy more to share with my family on Christmas Eve!  Come onnnn, BB, I need delicious fancy marshmallows!!

ETA: Oops, posted this in the wrong thread.  Well now that I see I'm in the Pick 2 thread, I would like to add that in my most recent Pick 2 I received Stila liquid lipstick in Beso and boob tape (2 of the little adhesives for preventing nip slips or whatever).  I was very happy to get the Stila lipstick, I had been admiring it on others and it really looks great on me too!
I have been hoping to get the Stila might have to purchase it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SO Pleased with my pick two! Lipstick color is Red Velvet


Edit: the picture won't post! I got a mini beauty protector and a model co lipstick
That's  a good one.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got one of my Black Friday orders already!! My pick two was a couple foot wipes (I still have some from summer I haven't used yet,lol) and Stilla liquid lipstick in beso.

The Stilla will definitely take some practice! Not very much room for error, but it's such a pretty velvety color! I'll have to wait for a day I'm feeling confident enough to pull it off.
Now I want to make an order since it seems they are sending the Stila.


----------



## crescentmoon (Dec 4, 2013)

Ugh. I don't know if I should complain or not at this point because it is free. I got another pick two with my order after the tan towel/laundry sample complaint and it is ANOTHER tan towel and a whish sample packet. I think I will give up because I dont want to seem like a bad customer.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now I want to make an order since it seems they are sending the Stila.

I saw all of the great pick-2's (to me) that have been in the last few pages and had high hopes that I would get at least 1 great item. There was something in every pick-2 posted here that I would have loved to have so imagine my disappointment when I got the worst pick-2 (to me) that I ever received.


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 4, 2013)

My last three...

1: Miss Jessie's Super Slip shampoo &amp; Whish deodorant wipe

2: Supergoop CC Cream &amp; Malin+Goetz face cream foil

3: Paula's Choice BHA9 serum &amp; Egyptian Magic cream

I was happy to try the Supergoop CC cream since I have heard so many people raving about it, but I didn't like it as much as the Pur Minerals CC cream I received in a box a few months ago.  I am interested in the Paula's Choice serum also.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 4, 2013)

I emailed just to give feedback on my Pick 2. I pointed out that if they advertise it as one deluxe and one standard sample, that's what it should be. Although I did not ask for or expect a replacement, but they sent one and I got it today. I got the Model Co lipstick in Dusk til Dawn and a Juice Beauty moisturizer - 2 deluxe samples. Birchbox has great customer service, but they could really avoid the whole situation by just sending the Pick 2 packs as advertised.


----------



## birdiebijou (Dec 4, 2013)

Doing a happy dance because the Pick Two gods have finally smiled upon me!!! I made two orders on Black Friday, and here's what I got: Pick Two #1: Party Proof lipstick in Kitty + Beauty Protector conditioner Pick Two #2: whish exfoliating body wash + Evolvh conditioner #1 is the one I'm most excited for, but both of these are WAY better than my previous Pick Two experiences.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Dec 4, 2013)

I've placed a number of orders over the last few weeks, and they've all trickled in in the last few days.

1st Pick Two: Egyptian Magic skin cream &amp; Ruffian nail polish in Fox Hunt

2nd Pick Two: It's A 10 leave in spray &amp; Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Quad #22 "Power Trip" the colors are peachy, brown, silver, and bronze

3rd Pick Two: Kerastase Reflections shampoo (for dyed hair, which I don't have) &amp; Coast Scents Eyeshadow Quad #19 "Starry Night" the colors are white, grey, silver, black

Overall I'm pretty pleased. I already have the polish in both the green and orange, neither of which I'm particularly fond of, so I wasn't thrilled about getting another orange. It's one of those colors you love or you hate, and I don't love it!

The skin cream I'm kinda iffy about, the ingredients kinda weird me out. Honey and beeswax on my face? I dunno! The leave in spray is kinda nice, the scent vaguely reminds me of something from the old line of Bath &amp; Body Works, freesia maybe? But it's nice cuz I've been blow drying my hair more lately and I ran out of the last leave in hair stuff I got in my box.

Eyeshadows, I'm pretty meh about CS but the colors are pretty, and it was free, so I'm willing to give it a shot. Two weeks ago I was running out of eyeshadow and now, between this, the Stila palette I got with the first pick one, plus the Julep palette I just got (which, actually, I'm miffed about), and now these quads, I've got shadow galore!

So, pretty good!


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 5, 2013)

My pick 2 I received yesterday... Yes to Blueberries faciel towelettes and Party proof matte color lipstick in Red Velvet.


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My pick 2 I received yesterday... Yes to Blueberries faciel towelettes and Party proof matte color lipstick in Red Velvet.
That's an awesome pick 2! Super jealous!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 5, 2013)

I got a pick 2 yesterday, but it turned out to just be a pick 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I emailed them, hoping to get a replacement or AT LEAST another pick 1, but she gave me 50 points instead.  I'm super bummed because I order the pick 2's to get samples, not points, and everyone else has been sent another pack.  I also really don't like when they tell you that 50 points is "worth $5" because to me, it is not.  Having only 50 points by itself is useless.  It is only worth anything when you have enough points to redeem them.  Yes I am closer to 100 than it was before, but do NOT tell me it is the same.  I just wish their CS was more consistent.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pick 2 yesterday, but it turned out to just be a pick 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I emailed them, hoping to get a replacement or AT LEAST another pick 1, but she gave me 50 points instead.  I'm super bummed because I order the pick 2's to get samples, not points, and everyone else has been sent another pack.  I also really don't like when they tell you that 50 points is "worth $5" because to me, it is not.  Having only 50 points by itself is useless.  It is only worth anything when you have enough points to redeem them.  Yes I am closer to 100 than it was before, but do NOT tell me it is the same.  I just wish their CS was more consistent.
If I ordered and paid for the pick two I might be upset and want a replacement BUT if it was free as part of my order then I would much rather have the points then take a gamble at a sample.  It could have been a foil...


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 5, 2013)

Got my pick two today. Wei mud mask- excited to try this. Stila liquid lipstick in Beso. Not excited because I already got this in my box and its a little bright for me. Not sure who in my family to gift this to. I tried the Amika blow out spray I got in my last pick two and I love it. It seems to make the most difference of all the products like this I have tried. May have to buy the full size.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't know what Birchbox god I have apparently offended, but I always get the most craptastic Pick 2s.  

Today's was so bad, I had to post about it:  for my straight, superfine hair, a large packet of Miss Jessie's superslip shampoo (which I assume is the deluxe sample) and a single Ahmad teabag, in a flavor I will not use (it's mango or papaya or some kind of tropical fruit that I don't like).

Ugh.

I suppose I could have received a deodorant wipe instead of the tea, which would have been worse.  But I am really glad I didn't have to pay for these.  I know BB stuff is random, but I don't think I have ever used a single item I've received in one of these mystery packs.  I wish they'd bring back the ones where you know what you're getting.  If I'm going to get something I don't want, maybe I could at least choose something that someone I know could use.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 5, 2013)

Today's pick two....




I'm super happy with it. I've received the caudalie hand cream in a previous pick two and fell in love with it and organic juice beauty moisturizer....yes please! It's like an early Christmas present!!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know what Birchbox god I have apparently offended, but I always get the most craptastic Pick 2s.  

Today's was so bad, I had to post about it:  for my straight, superfine hair, a large packet of Miss Jessie's superslip shampoo (which I assume is the deluxe sample) and a single Ahmad teabag, in a flavor I will not use (it's mango or papaya or some kind of tropical fruit that I don't like).

Ugh.

I suppose I could have received a deodorant wipe instead of the tea, which would have been worse.  But I am really glad I didn't have to pay for these.  I know BB stuff is random, but I don't think I have ever used a single item I've received in one of these mystery packs.  I wish they'd bring back the ones where you know what you're getting.  If I'm going to get something I don't want, maybe I could at least choose something that someone I know could use.
I have straight superfine hair too and I actually really liked the Miss Jessies! I didn't think all their products were JUST for curly hair and the packet last a long time too. I put a small pin hole at the top and just squeezed a bit out as needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Sorry you haven't had very good luck with the pick 2s  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcammack1952 (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha again the BB gods hate me too.... 2 foot wipes and ANOTHER single tan wipe. Seriously BB why so u hate me???


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 5, 2013)

I got a Beauty Protector shampoo and a coastal scents quad.

Not exciting because I've tried both of these more than once, but it's not a bad pick-2, either.  I may have been getting my hopes up for something new since I haven't tried the stila beso and there seemed to be a run of those recently, lol.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 5, 2013)

I received the Miss Jessie's Super slip shampoo and Beauty Protector conditioner. I have natural hair and am still feeling out Miss Jessie's due to price. I got Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner in my November box. Nice to have another conditioner as I use a lot each wash.


----------



## Superfish19 (Dec 5, 2013)

I received my first pick 2. Disappointed I got the Say Yes to Grapefruit CC cream in a cardboard packet. I hate these I'd rather have a foil packet. I also got a Coastal Eye shadow Quad. Which I already got, though this is not their fault. I just would have been disappointed if I actually paid $10.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 5, 2013)

I got that pack a few weeks ago.  I hate the Yes To CC Cream but I was happy to try the eyeshadow.  It turns out I don't like them much - glad to have received a sample since I was considering purchasing these. 

I don't mind duplicate products in these packs, or even foil packs, but I get really disappointed when it is something like 2 Whish Deoderant wipes.  Really?  I hate contacting customer service about these packs and I think I have only done it once or twice before (one was a broken glass vial of perfume that I stabbed under my nail - ouch! and the other a men's product), but I thought it was missing a product and was hoping to return it.  Turns out that was a complete pack, but the rep. recognized that 2 of the same samples shouldn't have been in there and shipped me one of the Admin only packs.  I think the shipping notice said it was an eyeliner and a Lancome makeup remover.  I'm so appreciative and I can't wait to try these out!  The customer service folks have always been so helpful, each contact I have had has done something differently but each response has been more than satisfactory.

It is hard though to see all of the great pick 2's people are getting and then 3 of my orders have unexciting items.  I just keep telling myself that I have gotten great ones in the past and I can't win them all.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 5, 2013)

> I got that pack a few weeks ago.Â  I hate the Yes To CC Cream but I was happy to try the eyeshadow.Â  It turns out I don't like them much - glad to have received a sample since I was considering purchasing these.Â  I don't mind duplicate products in these packs, or even foil packs, but I get really disappointed when it is something like 2 Whish Deoderant wipes.Â  Really?Â  I hate contacting customer service about these packs and I think I have only done it once or twice before (one was a broken glass vial of perfume that I stabbed under my nail - ouch! and the other a men's product), but I thought it was missing a product and was hoping to return it.Â  Turns out that was a complete pack, but the rep. recognized that 2 of the same samples shouldn't have been in there and shipped me one of the Admin only packs.Â  I think the shipping notice said it was an eyeliner and a Lancome makeup remover.Â  I'm so appreciative and I can't wait to try these out!Â  The customer service folks have always been so helpful, each contact I have had has done something differently but each response has been more than satisfactory. It is hard though to see all of the great pick 2's people are getting and then 3 of my orders have unexciting items.Â  I just keep telling myself that I have gotten great ones in the past and I can't win them all.Â  :icon_roll


 I LOVE the LancÃ´me makeup remover. It's amazing!!


----------



## xciaobellax (Dec 5, 2013)

I



> Haha again the BB gods hate me too.... 2 foot wipes and ANOTHER single tan wipe. Seriously BB why so u hate me???


 I got this same exact pick 2! They sent me another one.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My pick 2 I received yesterday... Yes to Blueberries faciel towelettes and Party proof matte color lipstick in Red Velvet.
nice pick two!


----------



## jessica12345678 (Dec 6, 2013)

well i received my pick two today and i got kms  free shape hot flex spray and model co in disco fever, not my favorite on to date but not bad. im happy with it even though ill be putting them on my trade list .


----------



## sbeam36 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just wanted to share my pick 2 horror. I got a foot wipe and a tea bag! Uuuugh!


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just wanted to share my pick 2 horror. I got a foot wipe and a tea bag! Uuuugh!

Ugh!  You know, these lousy pick 2s wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the pictures of full-sized make-up, really nice hand creams, etc.  I know they don't have to give these to us at all, but I really wish BB would at least try to make the value of these a little more equal.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ugh!  You know, these lousy pick 2s wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the pictures of full-sized make-up, really nice hand creams, etc.  I know they don't have to give these to us at all, but* I really wish BB would at least try to make the value of these a little more equal.*
I actually think part of the point is that they're *not *supposed to be equal.  Usually "mystery bag" type things are supposed to be kind of a gamble -- you either break even or get something great.

I definitely have an issue when they send out 2 tiny samples though -- they clearly state you're supposed to get at least one deluxe sample, and no one can tell me a foot wipe is a deluxe sample. The "mystery" part is that you have a chance of getting 2 deluxe samples -- but I don't expect there to be 2 great samples in every one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually think part of the point is that they're *not *supposed to be equal.  Usually "mystery bag" type things are supposed to be kind of a gamble -- you either break even or get something great.

I definitely have an issue when they send out 2 tiny samples though -- they clearly state you're supposed to get at least one deluxe sample, and no one can tell me a foot wipe is a deluxe sample. The "mystery" part is that you have a chance of getting 2 deluxe samples -- but I don't expect there to be 2 great samples in every one.
Yeah exactly. Plus this is why I would never spend $10 on one. And I can't really complain when they're free. I just treat it as a fun toss up with each order. One time I got a CC polish that I already had, it was a little disappointing, but giving it to a friend who had never tried CC was fun.


----------



## probablyedible (Dec 6, 2013)

My two Pick 2 arrived today.  I'm really happy with what I have &amp; can't wait to try it out execept for the nail polish - I already own one.  Sorry for such bad quality picture, I don't own a real camera and all I have is a basic cell phone.  The first pick two on the left is Baume Du Jardinier "Gardener's Hand Healer" and Juice Beauty moisturizer.  The second one on the right is Ruffian in Fox Hunt and Stila Stay All Day liquid lipstick in Beso.  I really feel like I lucked out again.  Now that I have 3 really good Pick 2s I know I'm due for a sucky one next!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 6, 2013)

I got two BB orders to day with pick twos.

one had a Whish deordant wipe (i've actually been curious about these since I first heard of them, wouldn't be a bad thing to just have in my purse JUST IN CASE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and a Harvey Prince eau Flirt perfume sample. (I've seen so many people raving about the HP perfumes, I'm excited for this to!)

My second pick two had a BCBG perfume sample, (not as excited about it, but not bummed) and a benefit sugarbomb lipgloss (I think this might be full size?!?)

Yeah, I'm pretty satisfied with what I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm almost certain the pick twos on average are WAY better _after_ the boxes have shipped for the month. Like they might have a better selection of samples to choose from.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi there!  I received a great Pick 2 a few days ago:  a full-size Mally waterproof eyeliner in the color Sailor and a Harvey Prince perfume sample in eau flirt.  I don't wear perfume but the eyeliner more than makes up for it!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 7, 2013)

I got a full size Mally eyeliner in Sailor and Anima oil treatment in a foil. Not to bad.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 7, 2013)

I got a serge normant hair spray and a benefit 3 sample pack that is adorable! Very pleased with the past few pick 2s I have received.


----------



## Disneyfan (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, that Benefit 3 sample pack looks awesome! I love seeing what others got in their pick twos, so I thought I'd share mine. First package: Marcelle BB cream and Dr. Jart BB cream. Meh about this one. Received the Dr. Jart in my box two months ago and didn't like it. I'll try the Marcelle since it got great reviews, but I generally don't like BB creams. They don't seem to suit my medium dark skin. Second package: it's 10 Leave in Product and Orgins charcoal pore minimizing face mask. So excited and pleased to receive these two! Can't wait to try both.


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 8, 2013)

My first 2 pick twos.

1) Voesh pedicure lotion (have used it twice and there is still more in there) and Stilla liquid lipstick in base 10

2) Dr Lipp Nipple Lip Balm and Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Overall really happy, trying to decide if I am going to use these myself or use some as little extra gifts for xmas.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2013)

Whoever picks out my Pick-2's must think I'm a lush. 

I got another damn wine wipe (my third!!) and Paula's Choice BHA 9.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh. I don't know if I should complain or not at this point because it is free. I got another pick two with my order after the tan towel/laundry sample complaint and it is ANOTHER tan towel and a whish sample packet. I think I will give up because I dont want to seem like a bad customer.
Hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, that Benefit 3 sample pack looks awesome!

I love seeing what others got in their pick twos, so I thought I'd share mine.

First package: Marcelle BB cream and Dr. Jart BB cream. Meh about this one. Received the Dr. Jart in my box two months ago and didn't like it. I'll try the Marcelle since it got great reviews, but I generally don't like BB creams. They don't seem to suit my medium dark skin.

Second package: it's 10 Leave in Product and Orgins charcoal pore minimizing face mask. So excited and pleased to receive these two! Can't wait to try both.






If you want to trade that BB cream, let me know! (the Marcelle- if you don't like it after you try it)


----------



## JC327 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed just to give feedback on my Pick 2. I pointed out that if they advertise it as one deluxe and one standard sample, that's what it should be. Although I did not ask for or expect a replacement, but they sent one and I got it today. I got the Model Co lipstick in Dusk til Dawn and a Juice Beauty moisturizer - 2 deluxe samples.

Birchbox has great customer service, but they could really avoid the whole situation by just sending the Pick 2 packs as advertised.
I agree their customer service is great!


----------



## Disneyfan (Dec 9, 2013)

ElizabethRose-So I tried it today and Lo and behold, I did like it!! It's the first BB cream I've tried that I like. I also for first time used a beauty blender pink egg sponge thing, so I don't know if that helped. I need to use the sponge with bb creams I've rejected in the past to see if it really made a difference. Or try the Marcelle without the sponge.


----------



## Disneyfan (Dec 9, 2013)

Today's pick 2: Happy to try both. Juice beauty moisturizer No.4 Super Comb Prep and Protect


----------



## ajkballard (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ElizabethRose-So I tried it today and Lo and behold, I did like it!! It's the first BB cream I've tried that I like.
I also for first time used a beauty blender pink egg sponge thing, so I don't know if that helped.
I need to use the sponge with bb creams I've rejected in the past to see if it really made a difference.
Or try the Marcelle without the sponge.

I'm the same!  I am super picky about BB creams, but Marcelle Golden Glow is my HG 



  I'm so glad you like it!! I'm milking my sample for every last drop- lord knows all the rest of my birchbox points are going to that for the rest of forever.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 10, 2013)

> Today's pick 2: Happy to try both. Juice beauty moisturizer No.4 Super Comb Prep and Protect


 Awesome pick two!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've placed a number of orders over the last few weeks, and they've all trickled in in the last few days.

1st Pick Two: Egyptian Magic skin cream &amp; Ruffian nail polish in Fox Hunt

2nd Pick Two: It's A 10 leave in spray &amp; Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Quad #22 "Power Trip" the colors are peachy, brown, silver, and bronze

3rd Pick Two: Kerastase Reflections shampoo (for dyed hair, which I don't have) &amp; Coast Scents Eyeshadow Quad #19 "Starry Night" the colors are white, grey, silver, black

Overall I'm pretty pleased. I already have the polish in both the green and orange, neither of which I'm particularly fond of, so I wasn't thrilled about getting another orange. It's one of those colors you love or you hate, and I don't love it!

The skin cream I'm kinda iffy about, the ingredients kinda weird me out. Honey and beeswax on my face? I dunno! The leave in spray is kinda nice, the scent vaguely reminds me of something from the old line of Bath &amp; Body Works, freesia maybe? But it's nice cuz I've been blow drying my hair more lately and I ran out of the last leave in hair stuff I got in my box.

Eyeshadows, I'm pretty meh about CS but the colors are pretty, and it was free, so I'm willing to give it a shot. Two weeks ago I was running out of eyeshadow and now, between this, the Stila palette I got with the first pick one, plus the Julep palette I just got (which, actually, I'm miffed about), and now these quads, I've got shadow galore!

So, pretty good!
That Kerastase shampoo is great, I am using the shampoo and conditioner at the moment and my hair loves it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My pick 2 I received yesterday... Yes to Blueberries faciel towelettes and Party proof matte color lipstick in Red Velvet.
Awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pick 2 yesterday, but it turned out to just be a pick 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I emailed them, hoping to get a replacement or AT LEAST another pick 1, but she gave me 50 points instead.  I'm super bummed because I order the pick 2's to get samples, not points, and everyone else has been sent another pack.  I also really don't like when they tell you that 50 points is "worth $5" because to me, it is not.  Having only 50 points by itself is useless.  It is only worth anything when you have enough points to redeem them.  Yes I am closer to 100 than it was before, but do NOT tell me it is the same.  I just wish their CS was more consistent.
Sorry you had such a bad experience with them.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my pick two today. Wei mud mask- excited to try this. Stila liquid lipstick in Beso. Not excited because I already got this in my box and its a little bright for me. Not sure who in my family to gift this to. I tried the Amika blow out spray I got in my last pick two and I love it. It seems to make the most difference of all the products like this I have tried. May have to buy the full size.
Nice pick 2 sorry it didn't work out four you.


----------



## Miche (Dec 10, 2013)

I got my first pick 2 and it was the whish exfoliating body wash and the prep &amp; protect spray. I doubt I will use the leave in conditioner but I'm not going to complain about 2 deluxe sizes.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Today's pick two....



I'm super happy with it. I've received the caudalie hand cream in a previous pick two and fell in love with it and organic juice beauty moisturizer....yes please!
It's like an early Christmas present!!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just wanted to share my pick 2 horror. I got a foot wipe and a tea bag! Uuuugh!
Oh no! you should write to them.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My two Pick 2 arrived today.  I'm really happy with what I have &amp; can't wait to try it out execept for the nail polish - I already own one.  Sorry for such bad quality picture, I don't own a real camera and all I have is a basic cell phone.  The first pick two on the left is Baume Du Jardinier "Gardener's Hand Healer" and Juice Beauty moisturizer.  The second one on the right is Ruffian in Fox Hunt and Stila Stay All Day liquid lipstick in Beso.  I really feel like I lucked out again.  Now that I have 3 really good Pick 2s I know I'm due for a sucky one next!




Those are great ones!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got two BB orders to day with pick twos.

one had a Whish deordant wipe (i've actually been curious about these since I first heard of them, wouldn't be a bad thing to just have in my purse JUST IN CASE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and a Harvey Prince eau Flirt perfume sample. (I've seen so many people raving about the HP perfumes, I'm excited for this to!)

My second pick two had a BCBG perfume sample, (not as excited about it, but not bummed) and a benefit sugarbomb lipgloss (I think this might be full size?!?)

Yeah, I'm pretty satisfied with what I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm almost certain the pick twos on average are WAY better _after_ the boxes have shipped for the month. Like they might have a better selection of samples to choose from.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a full size Mally eyeliner in Sailor and Anima oil treatment in a foil. Not to bad.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi there!  I received a great Pick 2 a few days ago:  a full-size Mally waterproof eyeliner in the color Sailor and a Harvey Prince perfume sample in eau flirt.  I don't wear perfume but the eyeliner more than makes up for it!
That's great! How do you ladies like the eyeliner?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a serge normant hair spray and a benefit 3 sample pack that is adorable! Very pleased with the past few pick 2s I have received.



Wow those are great sizes!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, that Benefit 3 sample pack looks awesome!

I love seeing what others got in their pick twos, so I thought I'd share mine.

First package: Marcelle BB cream and Dr. Jart BB cream. Meh about this one. Received the Dr. Jart in my box two months ago and didn't like it. I'll try the Marcelle since it got great reviews, but I generally don't like BB creams. They don't seem to suit my medium dark skin.

Second package: it's 10 Leave in Product and Orgins charcoal pore minimizing face mask. So excited and pleased to receive these two! Can't wait to try both.





Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My first 2 pick twos.

1) Voesh pedicure lotion (have used it twice and there is still more in there) and Stilla liquid lipstick in base 10

2) Dr Lipp Nipple Lip Balm and Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Overall really happy, trying to decide if I am going to use these myself or use some as little extra gifts for xmas.
Those are good ones!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Today's pick 2: Happy to try both.
Juice beauty moisturizer
No.4 Super Comb Prep and Protect




I love the smell of the No.4 products.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miche* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my first pick 2 and it was the whish exfoliating body wash and the prep &amp; protect spray. I doubt I will use the leave in conditioner but I'm not going to complain about 2 deluxe sizes.
Its nice to see a lot of people get lucky with deluxe sizes!


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 11, 2013)

My latest pick 2 consisted of 2 nail polishes. 1 Color Club -"Mod in Manhattan" and a Ruffian in "Fox Hunt". So, for those of you keeping score: that makes 7 bottles of Ruffian in "Fox Hunt" for me...all I can do is laugh...


----------



## AMaas (Dec 11, 2013)

I just got 2 Benefit skincare deluxe samples and one La Fresh wipe (I think it's a nail polish remover).  Meh...


----------



## KayEss (Dec 11, 2013)

I tried the Noma Terra perfume wipe that I got ages ago in a pick two last night. (I tried it at night in case I hated it.) Anyway, it smells exactly like those Mr. Sketch scented markers, specifically the orange one, mixed with a little bit of floral.


----------



## lorizav (Dec 11, 2013)

In my. Replacement pick 2 ( for the men's product I got). I received a beauty blender and a MAKE makeup remover -a good size and mini lippie. I am convinced the make up pick 2 come from a special bin


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In my. Replacement pick 2 ( for the men's product I got). I received a beauty blender and a MAKE makeup remover -a good size and mini lippie. I am convinced the make up pick 2 come from a special bin
so jealous! what a great pick 2!


----------



## Fitzy44 (Dec 11, 2013)

> In my. Replacement pick 2 ( for the men's product I got). I received a beauty blender and a MAKE makeup remover -a good size and mini lippie. I am convinced the make up pick 2 come from a special bin


This is indeed the "secret pick 2" that the CSR's give out when Birchbox messes up your order or something arrives damaged. I just received one last week and on the shipping confirmation it actually says "oops" and lists the items you are getting. I was so pleased with my set!


----------



## buhdderkupp (Dec 12, 2013)

Are the mystery sample packs sold out? I'm placing an order for a gift and figured I'd add it on (my purchase is at $75), but when I go on the page, it doesn't give me the option to add it to my cart.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *buhdderkupp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are the mystery sample packs sold out? I'm placing an order for a gift and figured I'd add it on (my purchase is at $75), but when I go on the page, it doesn't give me the option to add it to my cart.
Yes, unfortunately they are currently out of stock and the men's pick 2 are too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah they appear sold out.  Not that I should care, because they'd probably send me ANOTHER wine wipe.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest pick 2 consisted of 2 nail polishes. 1 Color Club -"Mod in Manhattan" and a Ruffian in "Fox Hunt". So, for those of you keeping score: that makes 7 bottles of Ruffian in "Fox Hunt" for me...all I can do is laugh...
Wow they must really think you love them! Overall I would be happy to get two deluxe samples, maybe you can use them for stocking stuffers.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In my. Replacement pick 2 ( for the men's product I got). I received a beauty blender and a MAKE makeup remover -a good size and mini lippie. I am convinced the make up pick 2 come from a special bin
Amazing pick two!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 12, 2013)

Got a pick 2 today - 





I received the Serious Skincare stuff in a box about a month ago and LOVED it, and had just run out.  Yay! The second sample could've been a strand of hair and I would still be good with it. lol


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 14, 2013)

Fyi pick 2s are back in Stock, I just placed an order


----------



## angienharry (Dec 14, 2013)

> Fyi pick 2s are back in Stock, I just placed an order


 Thanks for the heads up******as I skip off to the BB shop for one last gift!


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for the heads up******as I skip off to the BB shop for one last gift!

You're welcome! I was waiting for them to come back in stock before I placed an order for a stocking stuffer for my husband!


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 14, 2013)

I just received my Pick-2. Not overwhelmed but it's much better than my last one. I received (another) CC polish in On The Rocks. I don't have it or a silver (I got the Champagne from Ipsy last month) so that's a win. I also received a Chella highlighter in Latte which I had received in my November BB but that one was Ivory so at least they are different. I never receive hair or skin stuff in Pick-2's though and would like that to happen once in a while. I didn't have any points or associated GWP's for my order so I grabbed the Rebecca Taylor bag. I was thinking of gifting but now that I have it, well... (why does this happen




?) I don't recall seeing a picture so I snapped one to post.





The pattern is nice and the material is really sturdy.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 14, 2013)

My first two pick experience. Kinda bummed. I got Color Club in Baldwin Blues and a Wei Golden Root Mud Mask pod. Which one of these are they considering a "deluxe sample"?  I guess the Color Club.. Which I got last month.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first two pick experience. Kinda bummed. I got Color Club in Baldwin Blues and a Wei Golden Root Mud Mask pod. Which one of these are they considering a "deluxe sample"?  I guess the Color Club.. Which I got last month. 




That actually seems like a pretty good pick 2, because I know a lot of people love that mask.  If you don't like it, you can probably trade it really easily.


----------



## xciaobellax (Dec 14, 2013)

Love that mask. I bought it at sephora last year from the advice of a salesgirl. It makes my skin so soft!


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
That actually seems like a pretty good pick 2, because I know a lot of people love that mask.  If you don't like it, you can probably trade it really easily.


The mask is fine, I'm sure I'll use it, but I would have preferred a deluxe item of something I'd actually use and not a dupe. Kind of surprising to get a dupe when I've only ever gotten 2 Birchboxes and 1 mystery two pack.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 14, 2013)

They don't account for what you're getting in your pick 2 with what you've gotten in a box. I've gotten the same hair spray in 2 of my pick 2s and also in my box. It is what it is.



> The mask is fine, I'm sure I'll use it, but I would have preferred a deluxe item of something I'd actually use and not a dupe. Kind of surprising to get a dupe when I've only ever gotten 2 Birchboxes and 1 mystery two pack.Â


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 14, 2013)

T



> That actually seems like a pretty good pick 2, because I know a lot of people love that mask. Â If you don't like it, you can probably trade it really easily.


 that's a great pick two! I think it's hard to know what to expect from BB at first, so box envy or even pick two envy is easy to come by. After a while you learn how to appreciate what BB is about. I think with BB it's more about the shop and building the customer's confidence in their brand and in the brands they offer in their shop. And less about the actual samples. Personally, I would consider both of them delux samples. I know the mud mask is basically a glorified foil but I've heard a couple girls on here say they have gotten a couple uses out of one pod. Multiple uses= deluxe sample IMHO. Just imagine!! You could have recieved tan AND wine wipes! Ha ha.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They don't account for what you're getting in your pick 2 with what you've gotten in a box. I've gotten the same hair spray in 2 of my pick 2s and also in my box. It is what it is.

Right, no, I didn't mean that I assumed they would account for my boxes when they send me a pick 2, I was just remarking that out of the 10 total items I've gotten from Birchbox, I ended up with a dupe in my first pick 2, which I didn't expect because the odds of that seemed pretty low. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

that's a great pick two! I think it's hard to know what to expect from BB at first, so box envy or even pick two envy is easy to come by. After a while you learn how to appreciate what BB is about. I think with BB it's more about the shop and building the customer's confidence in their brand and in the brands they offer in their shop. And less about the actual samples.

Personally, I would consider both of them delux samples. I know the mud mask is basically a glorified foil but I've heard a couple girls on here say they have gotten a couple uses out of one pod. Multiple uses= deluxe sample IMHO. Just imagine!! You could have recieved tan AND wine wipes! Ha ha.

I've only recently subscribed but I have followed along with BB and pick 2s for awhile, so I think I have pretty reasonable expectations, my disappointment with what I got is just my personal preference. Still very happy that they offer the pick 2s, and it's fun to get them in the mail, I just don't like the nail polish.

lol, it's actually only a mild disappointment, I'm happy to try the mud mask, glad to hear that people have gotten more than one use out of it!


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 14, 2013)

My most recent Pick 2 was Folle de Joie (bummer that it gives me a migraine) and a DDF serum. I'm all about serums lately, so this is nice to try! I got lucky and got dupes of the Skin &amp; Co. truffle serum this month on my two BB accounts, so I am well-stocked on serums now! The FdJ will go to my mom, she loves it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right, no, I didn't mean that I assumed they would account for my boxes when they send me a pick 2, I was just remarking that out of the 10 total items I've gotten from Birchbox, I ended up with a dupe in my first pick 2, which I didn't expect because the odds of that seemed pretty low.

I've only recently subscribed but I have followed along with BB and pick 2s for awhile, so I think I have pretty reasonable expectations, my disappointment with what I got is just my personal preference. Still very happy that they offer the pick 2s, and it's fun to get them in the mail, I just don't like the nail polish.

lol, it's actually only a mild disappointment, I'm happy to try the mud mask, glad to hear that people have gotten more than one use out of it!
I get 5 uses out of each pod! You only need to apply a thin layer, then keep it sealed tightly in a mini-Ziploc! I LOVE THIS MASK...(and I think your aware of my judgement where skincare products are concerned  lol)


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get 5 uses out of each pod! You only need to apply a thin layer, then keep it sealed tightly in a mini-Ziploc! I LOVE THIS MASK...(and I think your aware of my judgement where skincare products are concerned  lol)

Oh, wow, really? I haven't even opened it yet but that's pretty awesome. If I can even get 2 uses out of it that's enough to decide if I like it or not. I have a hard time judging things based on 1 use, but that's plenty!


----------



## BexDev (Dec 16, 2013)

I got a pretty sweet pick two today - And eyeko black magic mascara and a Chella highlighter!  Very happy compared to the last few I've received!


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 16, 2013)

I got a Color Club polish in Baldwin Blues and the Chella highligher pencil (received before). Pretty happy with the nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 16, 2013)

I usually get the cruddy pick 2s (foil packets.)  Have we figured out if it is the amount spent in the shop that dictates what you get?


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm having serious pick 2 envy!  I just got Baume Du Jardinier hand cream and Ruffian in Fox Hunt.  I'm happy to get the hand cream, tiny hand creams are always nice to have in my purse.  But I'm a bit disappointed in the polish.  Oh well, that is the nature of the pick 2.  Hopefully next time I will get something I'm more excited about.


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pretty sweet pick two today - And eyeko black magic mascara and a Chella highlighter!  Very happy compared to the last few I've received! 
sounds like the perfect pick two


----------



## audiophilekate (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I usually get the cruddy pick 2s (foil packets.)  Have we figured out if it is the amount spent in the shop that dictates what you get?
It doesn't seem to.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 17, 2013)

My points order came today and my mystery items were Eyeko Skinny Mini liquid liner in black (about 1/2 size of the full size) and a CC polish in "On the Rocks" which is silvery grey.


----------



## ajkballard (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## jessica12345678 (Dec 17, 2013)

>


I love that lip gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm a little confused by "pick two.' I've been haunting the bonus shop for a while, and although the Mystery Pack is the first item listed, there doesn't seem to be any picking involved. I seem to remember that a while ago they had pick twos where you could choose from sets of 2 samples. Did they discontinue that and are only doing the Mystery Pack now? P.S. I love the mystery pack. I always end up adding stuff I don't need (hi, Chuao choco pods) to my order to get the GWP.Â


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a little confused by "pick two.' I've been haunting the bonus shop for a while, and although the Mystery Pack is the frist item listed, there doesn't seem to be any picking involved. I seem to remember that a while ago they had pick twos where you could choose from sets of 2 samples. Did they discontinue that and are only doing the Mystery Pack now?

P.S. I love the mystery pack. I always end up adding stuff I don't need (hi, Chuao choco pods) to my order to get the GWP. 
Yeah, just the random Mystery Pick Twos now. From what I remember, I think it's been since September (??) since the non-mystery pick two's.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 18, 2013)

I placed orders on both of my accounts today so I have two Pick 2's on the way. Wish me luck that I get awesome picks!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 18, 2013)

I finally opened an order from a few weeks back. A Color Club dupe (London Calling...not my favorite formula the first time around) and Sugar Bomb. I love Benefit but this is also a dupe for me and I am not a big fan of glosses. I dislike the way Sugar Bomb smells in particular. Not bad samples by any means, but not ones I will get any use of. I am thinking to return the order in question anyway though, so no worries I guess.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 18, 2013)

> I placed orders on both of my accounts today so I have twoÂ Pick 2's on the way. Wish me luck that I get awesome picks!Â :eusa_pray:


 Good luck! I'm waiting for another one too, but I'm worried because my last 3 have been great for me.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 18, 2013)

So I got a chance to open the order from November (yay for being back in the states) and the pick 2 was a bit meh. I got a voesh (I think) foot masque and a coastal scents quad. The foot masque could be cool but it says "professional use only" on the front so I'm scared to use it. I swatched the CS shadows and the pigmentation is almost nonexistent. So yeah... Meh.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I got a chance to open the order from November (yay for being back in the states) and the pick 2 was a bit meh. I got a voesh (I think) foot masque and a coastal scents quad. The foot masque could be cool but it says "professional use only" on the front so I'm scared to use it. I swatched the CS shadows and the pigmentation is almost nonexistent. So yeah... Meh.

Noooo use the foot mask.  It's awesome.  I got two uses out of mine- I have a seat in my shower, so I washed my legs, used my ped egg, then put the foot mask on and sat for a few minutes.  My legs felt SO SOFT and happy after I used it.  It's super nourishing and exfoliating and just nice all around!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Noooo use the foot mask.  It's awesome.  I got two uses out of mine- I have a seat in my shower, so I washed my legs, used my ped egg, then put the foot mask on and sat for a few minutes.  My legs felt SO SOFT and happy after I used it.  It's super nourishing and exfoliating and just nice all around!
I got the lotion in mine and it was amazing! I used it 6 times and plan to rebuy. The week (or close to) I used it my feet were super amazingly soft and now, they are back to being dry and gross. It really is amazing.


----------



## natashaia (Dec 19, 2013)

Due to order complications and amazing BB CS I ended up with 3 pick twos. Each one has a vasanti. The other 3 samples are the Laura Mercier compact( actually in my skin tone!) , a silver color club polish, and a beauty protector shampoo. I think these are nice pick twos! I already had 2 vasantis, and 1 of each of the other samples, but more for me to share! I am very pleased with the pick two selections!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Due to order complications and amazing BB CS I ended up with 3 pick twos. Each one has a vasanti. The other 3 samples are the Laura Mercier compact( actually in my skin tone!) , a silver color club polish, and a beauty protector shampoo.

I think these are nice pick twos! I already had 2 vasantis, and 1 of each of the other samples, but more for me to share! I am very pleased with the pick two selections!!!





I'd love to see a picture of that Laura Mercier compact if you could take one!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 19, 2013)

I got my pick two today. Beauty protector shampoo and folle de joie perfume. A good pick two.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2013)

I got so lucky with my Pick 2...it was actually 3!





the eyeko mascara - I am swimming in mascara but I have heard so many great things about this I'm excited!

Color Club in On the Rocks - Perfect because I have been wanting a good silver...all the subs keep sending me golds!

Beauty Protector conditioner - I loved the spray, happy to try the conditioner.

Such a great Pick 2!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got so lucky with my Pick 2...it was actually 3!





the eyeko mascara - I am swimming in mascara but I have heard so many great things about this I'm excited!

Color Club in On the Rocks - Perfect because I have been wanting a good silver...all the subs keep sending me golds!

Beauty Protector conditioner - I loved the spray, happy to try the conditioner.

Such a great Pick 2!

Aw man! That's a really good pick 2...errr..3!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 20, 2013)

> I got so lucky with my Pick 2...it was actually 3!
> 
> the eyeko mascara - I am swimming in mascara but I have heard so many great things about this I'm excited! Color Club in On the Rocks - Perfect because I have been wanting a good silver...all the subs keep sending me golds! Beauty Protector conditioner - I loved the spray, happy to try the conditioner. Such a great Pick 2!


 Nice! I am getting one Monday, hopefully it is this great!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I am swimming in mascara but I have heard so many great things about this I'm excited!
You and like everyone here, I feel like o___o APparently the mascara part of the beauty industry is huge. I'm just like.......how? probably 90% of the mascara I got in the last year were from sampling, and the 10% that weren't were part of discount packs


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 21, 2013)

The pick 2 I received today (on top of the GWP bag). Meh, skincare, but I'll give it a shot





DDF Amplifying Elixir

derma e Soothing Cleanser/Soothing Serum/Soothing Moisturizing Creme


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 21, 2013)

One of my orders came today...




I can't say that I'm very excited about this pick two. I already have a canister of foot wipes and this is my 3rd tube of the Eyeko mascara from Birchbox. 





I'm really pissed that my other package wasn't delivered today despite being on the same truck as my first package. Tracking said they were both out for delivery but the mailman only left one. When I checked tracking on the other a little while ago, it says "available for pickup". I checked my mailbox again but there is no slip for me to take to the post office. I want my effin' Clarisonic dammit!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I am swimming in mascara but I have heard so many great things about this I'm excited!
You and like everyone here, I feel like o___o APparently the mascara part of the beauty industry is huge. I'm just like.......how? probably 90% of the mascara I got in the last year were from sampling, and the 10% that weren't were part of discount packs

Seeeriously...it's been probably more than a year since I bought any. On the plus side, I've never been one to throw out my mascaras after 3 months (as a fairly poor girl, the idea kills me, and noone else uses them, and I'm clean with them) but since my stash is so huge, I'm definitely tossing them out a little earlier than I would otherwise.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 21, 2013)

> The pick 2 I received today (on top of the GWP bag). Meh, skincare, but I'll give it a shot
> 
> DDF Amplifying Elixir derma e Soothing Cleanser/Soothing Serum/Soothing Moisturizing Creme


 Make sure you test to make sure you're not allergic to that DDF elixir before you put it everywhere. I read that a lot of girls were having reactions to it and it felt like their faces were sunburnt... I had a weird reaction to it as well though not as bad as others. It seriously works amazingly but after like two days my face looked really really tan. Which is weird because I am pale as a ghost and do not naturally tan. Lol


----------



## casey anne (Dec 21, 2013)

So I received a pick 2 today:  Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Compact in Sand and the Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation in Dark.  Both of these items are completely unusable for me due to the fact that my skin tone is light!  Would you contact Birchbox about this?


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I received a pick 2 today:  Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Compact in Sand and the Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation in Dark.  Both of these items are completely unusable for me due to the fact that my skin tone is light!  Would you contact Birchbox about this?

When you get a mystery pick 2 your kind of taking a gamble on getting products that won't suit you.  I would only contact them if you didn't receive at least one deluxe sample in your pick 2.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 21, 2013)

I got my pick two today...Chapstick Hydration Lock and Eyeko Black Magic mascara. I am swimming in mascara and I too need to work on not clinging to it for months and months now that I have plenty, but I really wanted to try this one and I haven't gotten it in my box yet, so I'm super excited! And I can always use chapstick! Way better than another lip product or nail polish dupe.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When you get a mystery pick 2 your kind of taking a gamble on getting products that won't suit you.  I would only contact them if you didn't receive at least one deluxe sample in your pick 2. 
Yes. It's not something to contact customer service over, but I would be seriously annoyed.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my pick two today...Chapstick Hydration Lock and Eyeko Black Magic mascara. I am swimming in mascara and I too need to work on not clinging to it for months and months now that I have plenty, but I really wanted to try this one and I haven't gotten it in my box yet, so I'm super excited! And I can always use chapstick! Way better than another lip product or nail polish dupe.
I would also be annoyed to get another Chapstick. I wasn't annoyed to get it in my box, because it is okay, and just a bonus. I guess pick twos are also a bonus, but it is a bonus they already gave to every subscriber a few months ago. And it's not like the Ruffian polish, which came in a few colors that some people wanted to collect.

I do appreciate my overflowing bag of mascara, though, because my ambition is to never pay real money for mascara, again.


----------



## natashaia (Dec 21, 2013)

> So I received a pick 2 today:Â  Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Compact in Sand and the Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation in Dark.Â  Both of these items are completely unusable for me due to the fact that my skin tone is light!Â  Would you contact Birchbox about this?


 I wouldn't. I often get light foundation samples in my actual birchbox and in the pick-2s too. I'm darker skinned, so it's often a bummer. Just a gamble we take!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I would also be annoyed to get another Chapstick. I wasn't annoyed to get it in my box, because it is okay, and just a bonus. I guess pick twos are also a bonus, but it is a bonus they already gave to every subscriber a few months ago. And it's not like the Ruffian polish, which came in a few colors that some people wanted to collect.

I do appreciate my overflowing bag of mascara, though, because my ambition is to never pay real money for mascara, again.
This will be my third Chapstick from them, but I lose Chapstick like nobody's business and I gave one of them to a male friend already, so no big deal. I would rather have a dupe Chapstick than a dupe Sugarbomb or Model Co lipstick.

I have similar aspirations of never having to buy more mascara. I use it every single day, so I am okay with getting them left and right. Like yousoldtheworld, I am also really bad about getting rid of mascara when I should. I'm like "It's still usable, I must keep it!" I have to start saying "nope, it's been three months, your time has come!" I should stop hesitating to chuck a formula I hate, too. I am particularly excited about the Eyeko one because I have heard good things and it's not one I have already tried.

When I consider the alternatives, chapstick and mascara is pretty darn good.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Make sure you test to make sure you're not allergic to that DDF elixir before you put it everywhere. I read that a lot of girls were having reactions to it and it felt like their faces were sunburnt... I had a weird reaction to it as well though not as bad as others. It seriously works amazingly but after like two days my face looked really really tan. Which is weird because I am pale as a ghost and do not naturally tan. Lol

Yikes! Thanks for the heads up. I'm super pale, but I've decided to just embrace this instead of bronzing and faux tanning because it just makes my skin look dirty and orange rather than healthy and tanned. It looks like the culprit ingredient is probably niacinamide, which is used topically in rosacea treatments, but causes flushing, itching, and burning for some. I'm actually kind of intrigued now, but will definitely be testing this on my arm rather than my face first.

Quote: Indications
There are a number of skin conditions for which niacinamide may be prescribed, including dry skin, redness, acne, wrinkles and rosacea. In addition, niacinamide helps the healing of sunburns, lightens pigmentation and helps clear up age spots. In its topical form, it is usually marketed as a gel or cream with a 5% concentration. According to NYU's College of Medicine, it has a 80% success rate in clearing up acne.

Effectiveness

A number of studies have been done on niacinamide, with the most prominent of these being a study that was done by the National Taiwan University Hospital. The study observed the effects of a Kinetin (antioxidant) and niacinamide mixture, applied it to nine men and 52 women. As a control, half of the face had the mixture applied and half of the face did not. After twelve weeks, a number of effects were observed. The subjects showed an average of 6.8% fewer dark spots, 10% less redness, 16.3% increased evenness, 16.7% less dryness, 15.9% less visible pores and 41% fewer wrinkles.

Read more: http://www.ehow.com/list_6818991_topical-use-warnings-niacinamide.html#ixzz2oExw4p00


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I do appreciate my overflowing bag of mascara, though, because my ambition is to never pay real money for mascara, again.

I think the number of mascara samples that companies distribute must reflect the markup on mascara. It's probably one of the more profitable products in any cosmetics line, because you do have to repurchase after a few months regardless of whether you've finished the tube (while a blush may last me my entire natural lifetime), and the actual amount of product is miniscule (less than a 1/4 of an oz). I agree though, I don't think I will ever have to purchase another full-size mascara if companies keep it up with mascara sample overload, but that's fine with me. I like the baby tubes and trying new formulations.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 22, 2013)

> Yikes! Thanks for the heads up. I'm super pale, but I've decided to just embrace this instead of bronzing and faux tanning because it just makes my skin look dirty and orange rather than healthy and tanned. It looks like the culprit ingredient is probablyÂ niacinamide, which is used topically in rosacea treatments, but causes flushing, itching, and burningÂ forÂ some. I'm actually kind of intrigued now, but will definitely be testing this on my arm rather than my face first.


 Hmm...I tried this on the inside of my arm, and while I didn't get a full-blown allergic reaction, the skin looks a little more red and mottled than my other arm, so I won't be putting this on my face.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 23, 2013)

> So I received a pick 2 today:Â  Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Compact in Sand and the Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation in Dark.Â  Both of these items are completely unusable for me due to the fact that my skin tone is light!Â  Would you contact Birchbox about this?


 I don't think the samples are technically supposed to go straight into your makeup routine. They're meant to provide you a way to experience the quality, texture, feel, etcetera. I feel like it is just a bonus when the colors match it's just a big bonus. I'm sure if you were to say anything to CS about it they would just say that they hope you were able to test the product's formula and that it could provide you with enough information to consider purchasing the full size version. Especially since that IS the exact reason they send out samples.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for calming me down about my samples.  You are all right.  I'm just disappointed in them.  But on another note, Happy  Holiday's!


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 23, 2013)

Just placed an order and I hope my mystery pick 2 is awesome. Last time I got a nail polish and nail files which, isn't bad just isn't a wow factor there. Seeing some of  you guys' pick 2s I really hope I get a good one. ::fingers crossed::


----------



## JLR594 (Dec 23, 2013)

I got some conditioner and the 12 Benefits hair stuff.  I sampled the 12 Benefits in my BB before and didn't like it.  So I take it BB doesn't refer to your previous samples...they just throw a random pick two mystery pack in?  Kinda bummed...  But then again if it were a product I liked I would have been stoked.


----------



## Babs (Dec 24, 2013)

Beauty protector conditioner ~1oz and bain de terre conditioner 1.7oz. I do like my conditioners, they're both multi-use and I have yet to try the BDT one. This makes my 3rd BP but I'm okay with that. I just can't help trying for the ruffian polish that everyone keep getting. I should try again, no? stupid addictive pick 2s.


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 24, 2013)

Babs I have extra Ruffian polish hanging around -- I'd be happy to send it to you after the holidays!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 24, 2013)

My orders finally arrived today. My first Pick 2 is Folle de Joie and Dr. Lipp and my second Pick 2 is Liz Earle cleanser (no cloth, no cute box) and Wei Buffing Beads. The perfume/Dr. Nipp came with the 100% Pure lotion and Ruffian polish I ordered. The cleanser/buffing beads were with the tea, Shea Terra, and Color Club minis in the other box.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 26, 2013)

Yay! I finally received a good mystery pack!! I received another sample of Vasanti, and a sample of Ayres body butter in midnight tango. The Vasanti seems to be much fuller than the sample I received a while ago in my Birchbox. I'm very happy this time!


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 26, 2013)

Two pick twos in the mail today.  The first was a pick two that I through on my BB year subscription.  I wasn't even sure if it would take, since they'd then have to ship out the pick two on their own, but I ended up getting DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer and Tocca Grapefruit/Cucumber Hand Cream, both decent sample sizes.  I'm only meh on the DDF (I already sampled it through BB), but I'll use both, so I consider it a big win.

The second one came from an actual order, and I received the 12 Benefits and 2 Fresh Feet wipes.  Super excited about the 12 Benefits.  Unimpressed with the feet wipes.  Still, overall I am VERY happy with my pick twos!


----------



## Babs (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Babs I have extra Ruffian polish hanging around -- I'd be happy to send it to you after the holidays!
You're so sweet!! I try for it like I try to win the $5 lotto win, it's not the top prize but the probability is a lot better than scoring a super awesome pick2. I'll send you a PM but only if you let me send you a non-birchbox pick2.

I think I'm going to order the annual sub for $99 and try again. The sizes have been looking really decent lately.


----------



## audiophilekate (Dec 27, 2013)

Meh.  I received my most recent order today.  I got the Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls and Mally mascara as my pick 2.  I have quite a few Miss Jessie's samples (my daughter has curly hair and I prefer the jelly soft curls for her) and this is at least my 2nd Mally mascara.  I think I actually received this exact pick 2 with my last order.  I should be getting another 25% off coupon code for my 2nd account within the next few weeks.  I hope my pick 2 is better, though I'm not quite sure what I'd like.

Slightly off-topic: did you know that you get a detangling comb with the purchase of a full-sized bottle of the Number 4 Prep &amp; Protect spray?  Yeah, me neither.  Nice surprise.


----------



## camel11 (Dec 27, 2013)

Definitely got a generous Pick 2-- Tocca in Cleopatra (very deluxe size) and the dr.Nipp sample.  I'm happy to have the Dr. Nipp, but the Tocca is way too scented for me.  That is not a complaint -- I've been so curious about the Tocca scents!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely got a generous Pick 2-- Tocca in Cleopatra (very deluxe size) and the dr.Nipp sample.  I'm happy to have the Dr. Nipp, but the Tocca is way too scented for me.  That is not a complaint -- I've been so curious about the Tocca scents!  
Oooh...I would have loved this one. My favorite Tocca fragrance is Stella right now, and I've been very tempted by the Tocca solid fragrances in the Seph sale section.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 28, 2013)

I received 2 of the same sample!  it's the 12 Benefits leave in treatment and a really nice size.  I'll have to try it out to see if I'm happy about doubles of these or not.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 28, 2013)

I got Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer in Floating Rose worth $14 but ehhhh &amp; Aloxxi weightless styling glee .5 oz


----------



## KayEss (Dec 28, 2013)

> I received 2 of the same sample!Â  it's the 12 Benefits leave in treatment and a really nice size.Â  I'll have to try it out to see if I'm happy about doubles of these or not.


 I love the 12 Benefits stuff and I would be a-okay with this Pick Two, but doubles? Just...why? That seems like poor planning since they obviously have other samples they could have sent you.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 29, 2013)

I should get my pick 2 tomorrow and fingers crossed it is a good one!


----------



## grayc (Dec 30, 2013)

My last pick 2 was the eyeko mascara (which i love) and the tiossan terranga body cream... which i agree smells like pencil shavings.

I'm debating on an order today since i have a 25% off code that expires today to get a bottle of Joie that i LOVE.  With the coupon and points; it makes the bottle $52 instead of $98....


----------



## Clackey (Dec 30, 2013)

I got a pretty good pick 2 today.  I got a small bottle of 12 benefits (I've gotten it before and liked it ok, might be going to my trade list) and a 1 oz tube of Elite Therapeutics Elite Creme.  The Creme is 1/4 of the size of the tube Birchbox sells for $45.  I put some on my super dry hands and it feels and smells nice.  But not nice enough to spend $45 on 4 oz.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last pick 2 was the eyeko mascara (which i love) and the tiossan terranga body cream... which i agree smells like pencil shavings.

I'm debating on an order today since i have a 25% off code that expires today to get a bottle of Joie that i LOVE.  With the coupon and points; it makes the bottle $52 instead of $98.... 

That's what I did with the bottle I bought for my mom- I got the gift set, used a 20% coupon, and all the points I had.. it was like.. $30.  Definitely worth it.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 30, 2013)

My pick 2 today was a creme de la creme conditioner and beauty protector shampoo. I like both of these and they are good sizes but, I was hoping for something I have not tried. Oh well I know I will use it and the miss jessies is my favorite conditioner at the moment. Also, I got one of the jouer crackers and got really cute earrings in it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 30, 2013)

Got mine today!! Tocca handcreme in Cleopatra, which I got just this last box and Wei buffing beads. I'm interested in the buffing beads, so it's good. I'm not super feeling the hand creme... I feel like I have a lot of hand creme already, and the tocca one was like, pleasant but vaguely like chewing bubble gum. I don't like cleopatra as a scent and distilled into a handcreme, it's not really much better.

Still, happy with it! Just kinda wish I could try something new that's deluxe too


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Got mine today!! Tocca handcreme in Cleopatra, which I got just this last box and Wei buffing beads. I'm interested in the buffing beads, so it's good. I'm not super feeling the hand creme... I feel like I have a lot of hand creme already, and the tocca one was like, pleasant but vaguely like chewing bubble gum. I don't like cleopatra as a scent and distilled into a handcreme, it's not really much better.

Still, happy with it! Just kinda wish I could try something new that's deluxe too

Wow, that's a great one! I got a sample of Tocca lotion from Sephora, but it was only a pillow pack.


----------



## grayc (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's what I did with the bottle I bought for my mom- I got the gift set, used a 20% coupon, and all the points I had.. it was like.. $30.  Definitely worth it.
i took the plunge and ordered it.  i'm very excited to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 31, 2013)

Made my 13months25 purchase today!  Hooray for Christmas money.  Jouer's sparkly eyeliner in Fox, 15ml of Caudalie Divine Oil, and a Jouer cracker- because I have no self control!  And of course a pick two pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  100 points, spent just over $20!  I need to learn to hoard points.


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 31, 2013)

i got mine today   chapstick and another beauty protector conditioner.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 31, 2013)

I received SARAHPOTEMPA The HALF-UP and a Dermablend Quick-fix Illuminator.  I like this pick two pretty well and I think it is the best one I have received.


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Made my 13months25 purchase today!  Hooray for Christmas money.  *Jouer's sparkly eyeliner in Fox*, 15ml of Caudalie Divine Oil, and a Jouer cracker- because I have no self control!  And of course a pick two pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  100 points, spent just over $20!  I need to learn to hoard points.

Aw, crap. I just spent like an hour looking all over for a metallic liner that I love. I ended up ordering a gold UD liner, but I wish I had remembered these Jouer ones, they're so pretty and metallic without being GLITTERALLOVERYAFACE.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw, crap. I just spent like an hour looking all over for a metallic liner that I love. I ended up ordering a gold UD liner, but I wish I had remembered these Jouer ones, they're so pretty and metallic without being GLITTERALLOVERYAFACE. 

Damn!  Yeah.. I love my metallic and glitter liners- I have a few of the Nyx ones that I really like (can't lie, I busted out that hyper glittery yellow gold one last night for New Years).  I'm excited about it.  I can't find hardly any swatches of the Fox color though, so I'm hoping I like it as much in person when I get it!


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Jan 2, 2014)

I got my Pick 2 today from my yearly upgrade order! I got a folle de joie perfume sample and a benefit hello flawless foundation. I'm excited I finally got the folle de joie since nearly everyone here loves it. I have to admit that it isn't my cup of tea and my mom said she hates it. The hello flawless is in the shade ivory. It is VERY yellow toned and it is a wee but dark. I think I can make it work though. I love the little bottle. So cute!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 2, 2014)

Got my pick 2 today from my birchbox points order. I got Stainiac and whish deodorant swipe. Not the most exacting pick two, but I haven't received either product before and I am willing to try them.

Maybe next time will be amazing!


----------



## KNT101184 (Jan 2, 2014)

So far my pick 2's over the last three months have been:

2 foil packets: Mereadesso all in one moisturizer &amp; Voesh lotion

Elizabeth Arden lipgloss &amp; Dr. Bandt BB Cream

Beauty Protector leave in conditioner &amp; Bain de Terre macadamia oil conditioner

Dermablend quick-fix illuminator &amp; Bain de Terre macadamia oil conditioner

So hopefully I don't get those in my box!  And it sucks my first one was just foil packets.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far my pick 2's over the last three months have been:

*2 foil packets: Mereadesso all in one moisturizer &amp; Voesh lotion*

Elizabeth Arden lipgloss &amp; Dr. Bandt BB Cream

Beauty Protector leave in conditioner &amp; Bain de Terre macadamia oil conditioner

Dermablend quick-fix illuminator &amp; Bain de Terre macadamia oil conditioner

So hopefully I don't get those in my box!  *And it sucks my first one was just foil packets.*

If it makes you feel any better, the Mereadesso is REALLY NICE -- that foil packet is huge and resealable, and retails for $28.  The full size is $120!

I have it and love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 2, 2014)

I loved that moisturizer too. And it lasted for at least 10 days. I would prefer it again if it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## KNT101184 (Jan 2, 2014)

Are you serious??  I had no idea it was that expensive!  Well I haven't tried it out yet (soooooo overloaded in samples right now) but that makes me super excited to try it now!  Thanks ladies!!  Although, I'll probably fall in love and then hate it because it's so expensive.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 2, 2014)

> Are you serious?? Â I had no idea it was that expensive! Â Well I haven't tried it out yet (soooooo overloaded in samples right now) but that makes me super excited to try it now! Â Thanks ladies!! Â Although, I'll probably fall in love and then hate it because it's so expensive.


 It was so nice when I sampled it. I actually considered ordering a full size. I quickly talked myself out of it. But I did consider it.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 2, 2014)

My latest pick two: Color Club in Top Shelf (a dupe) and the Tiossan Body Cream ( meh). So glad I didn't actually pay. $10 for this one, haha!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 2, 2014)

> My latest pick two: Color Club in Top Shelf (a dupe) and the Tiossan Body Cream ( meh). So glad I didn't actually pay. $10 for this one, haha!


 Not the pencil shavings body cream!!!!!!!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My latest pick two: Color Club in Top Shelf (a dupe) and the Tiossan Body Cream ( meh). So glad I didn't actually pay. $10 for this one, haha!

Not the pencil shavings body cream!!!!!!! LOL! YES! And you guys were SO right about the pencil shavings, it was the first thing I noticed when I opened it :-D


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 3, 2014)

> Not the pencil shavings body cream!!!!!!!


 I love that body cream!!! I have traded for several already and I am thinking about buying the full size. I love the way cedar smells!


----------



## JenMiele78 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yesterday I got two Mystery Picks! 

Ojon Restorative Lash Treatment And Mascara Duo (Full Size) &amp; 2 packets of Dr. Brandt Whitening Eye Cream.

Sample of Folle De Joie &amp; S.M.A.R.T Face Polisher.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 3, 2014)

> I got my Pick 2 today from my yearly upgrade order! I got a folle de joie perfume sample and a benefit hello flawless foundation. I'm excited I finally got the folle de joie since nearly everyone here loves it. I have to admit that it isn't my cup of tea and my mom said she hates it. The hello flawless is in the shade ivory. It is VERY yellow toned and it is a wee but dark. I think I can make it work though. I love the little bottle. So cute!


 You can get the mini bottle of foundation in your shade via benefit's website for $8.


----------



## KNT101184 (Jan 3, 2014)

I got a new pick two today:

Beauty Protector conditioner &amp; shampoo


----------



## celiajuno (Jan 3, 2014)

Got a new pick two today, Folle de Joie and Lierac Sensorielle Oil. Jackpot!!!! Best pick two ever.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Jan 4, 2014)

> You can get the mini bottle of foundation in your shade via benefit's website for $8.


 Wow that's fantastic! I glanced at shades though and it seems I received the lightest one. Oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy anyway.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 4, 2014)

My (free) pick-2 arrived today. I received a Chapstick and a Tocca Cleopatra hand cream. I have to say I am very happy with this one. I can use the Chapstick (I'm still using the one I received a few months ago) and I wanted to try the Tocca so this one's a win for me.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 6, 2014)

Just received the pick two I got from upgrading to a yearly subscription with double points this morning!





Very happy with this pick two! I didn't receive Tocca in my November Birchbox and now I have it. I was reading through the posts on this page and I'm really excited about the mereadesso sample (though I might end up trading it if I like something else more)... XD


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just received the pick two I got from upgrading to a yearly subscription with double points this morning!





Very happy with this pick two! I didn't receive Tocca in my November Birchbox and now I have it. I was reading through the posts on this page and I'm really excited about the mereadesso sample (though I might end up trading it if I like something else more)... XD

That's an amazing pick two! the mereadesso sample alone is worth $28! I got it in my BB a couple of months ago and really liked it. It's awesome that the packaging is reclosable.


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 7, 2014)

Got a pick two today:  Pop Beauty lip gloss and a Becca card of foundation samples for dark skintones. 

I don't think I'm very good at this game, lol.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 7, 2014)

I forgot to post, I think, when my order came over the holidays. My pick two was:

It's a 10 dry conditioner - I haven't used it on myself yet, but I did use it on my dog's curly ear hair and it worked a miracle on her, plus it makes her smell really good.

and

Dr Jart BB Cream - which I use the full size of, so this will be nice to keep in my purse.

Not bad at all.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's an amazing pick two! the mereadesso sample alone is worth $28! I got it in my BB a couple of months ago and really liked it. It's awesome that the packaging is reclosable.
I was really shocked at how much the mereadesso sample cost! I can't imagine spending so much money on it. XD


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was really shocked at how much the mereadesso sample cost! I can't imagine spending so much money on it. XD 

If I win the Subscriber Sunday thing with Birchbox.  A full size of that mereadesso is the first thing I am putting in my cart.  I love it that much.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 7, 2014)

I received my most recent Birchbox order yesterday.  My pick 2 was the Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion exfoliator and the green Ruffian nail polish (hedge fund?).  I still have both of the Ruffian nail polishes I got in my boxes (2 subscriptions) and haven't used them, so that's going straight to the trade list, but I'm pretty excited about the Dr. Brandt scrub.  I've been really hoping for that in one of my boxes.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If I win the Subscriber Sunday thing with Birchbox.  A full size of that mereadesso is the first thing I am putting in my cart.  I love it that much.
That would probably be my first item too!  I love that stuff, but it is so expensive!


----------



## natashaia (Jan 7, 2014)

I got benefit fake up and stainiac as my pick 2. Not bad, but I have both already.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 7, 2014)

I got this pic two. The polish is a dupe but that's ok. I can always gift it. Happy to try the eyeko.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh.  Just got another Fresh Feet Wipes along with a Viva La Juicy Noir perfume sample.  Probably because my last two pick twos were so freaking awesome.  Can't win them all!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh.  Just got another Fresh Feet Wipes along with a Viva La Juicy Noir perfume sample.  Probably because my last two pick twos were so freaking awesome.  Can't win them all!
Boo to the foot wipe!  I really love the Viva La Juicy Noir scent though!  Wish BB would send it to me in my box!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Boo to the foot wipe!  I really love the Viva La Juicy Noir scent though!  Wish BB would send it to me in my box!
I'm a little intrigued by it, because my favorite scent is Bulgari's Jasmin Noir.  But I'm totally judging it because I haven't liked any of the other Juicy scents I've gotten.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got this pic two. The polish is a dupe but that's ok. I can always gift it. Happy to try the eyeko. 


If you use a heated eyelash curler, definitely try the Eyeko mascara.  I use a heated eyelash curler and get the best results from the Eyeko Black Magic mascara.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got this pic two. The polish is a dupe but that's ok. I can always gift it. Happy to try the eyeko. 


I got this exact Pick Two a few weeks ago. I got the mascara twice before in my Birchboxes, had duplicate boxes that month. Anyway, love the mascara, works really well!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 7, 2014)

> If you use a heated eyelash curler, definitely try the Eyeko mascara. Â I use a heated eyelash curler and get the best results from the Eyeko Black Magic mascara.


 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 7, 2014)

> I got this exact Pick Two a few weeks ago. I got the mascara twice before in my Birchboxes, had duplicate boxes that month. Anyway, love the mascara, works really well!Â


 Can't wait to try it tomorrow!


----------



## Emmny (Jan 8, 2014)

I've had three mystery packs:

1. Serge Normant meta revive dry shampoo (2 onces!) which I love (and it smells fantastic), and Color Club On the Rocks. It's a gorgeous silver, and I like it a lot.

2. EVOLVh conditioner, and Ruffian nail polish in Foxhunt. It's a lovely color but haven't used it yet. The conditioner is going into the stash I keep for guests.

3. Beauty Protect conditioner, and POP Aqua Lacquer in Floating Rose. I've heard really good things about Beauty Protect, but I am devoted to Bumble and Bumble color minded and it is also going into the guest stash. The POP lipgloss is _awful_. It is super sticky and goopy.

But overall I have been happy with what I received. I'm also kind of addicted to the surprise of it and probably will place another order soon for some more mystery packs.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 8, 2014)

My mystery pack today contained a tiny tube of The Balm's Staniac and Ruffian Hedge Fund. VERY happy with this, I've been wanting to try Staniac forever! I already have hedge Fund so I'm putting it into a gift bag for my sister. Yay!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

Received the BP shampoo and DDF elixir. Happy to try both!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 9, 2014)

Got my pick two. It was one I added with my annual subscription so nothing else in the order and I got two dupes. Not their fault but not my best mystery pack either. At least I can give the Chapstick to my son this weekend when I visit him.


----------



## Babs (Jan 11, 2014)

The cc polish and bb cream came from my annual upgrade. I used the 2200 pts for a purchase and got the tocca and dr brant scrub.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 11, 2014)

Apologizing in advance for the forthcoming whinyness: I've been looking forward to my package for DAYS- it was supposed to come on the fourth and it's just getting here today (I had two day shipping).. AND IT'S THE WRONG PACKAGE!! Nana in Kentucky, I have your chocopods and chuao bar.. damn guys.. I just really want my makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really looking forward to my Jouer cracker (wanna see all the surprises!) and my mystery pick two.  I'm sending an email to Birchbox but I know they won't fix it until Monday and I've already waited a long damn time for a package that was supposed to have a week ago.  Just give me my stuff, Birchbox.


----------



## Babs (Jan 11, 2014)

That sucks. I read that someone was sent the precious metal box by mistake too. I hope they offer you the awesome sorry we messed up pick 2 for your real order.



> Apologizing in advance for the forthcoming whinyness: I've been looking forward to my package for DAYS- it was supposed to come on the fourth and it's just getting here today (I had two day shipping).. AND IT'S THE WRONG PACKAGE!! Nana in Kentucky, I have your chocopods and chuao bar.. damn guys.. I just really want my makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really looking forward to my Jouer cracker (wanna see all the surprises!) and my mystery pick two. Â I'm sending an email to Birchbox but I know they won't fix it until Monday and I've already waited a long damn time for a package that was supposed to have a week ago. Â Just give me my stuff, Birchbox.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That sucks. I read that someone was sent the precious metal box by mistake too. I hope they offer you the awesome sorry we messed up pick 2 for your real order.

Thanks girl!  I know they'll fix it- I'm just itching to get my hands on the Caudalie Divine Oil- my face is crying and no amount of moisturizers is fixing this ish!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





The cc polish and bb cream came from my annual upgrade. I used the 2200 pts for a purchase and got the tocca and dr brant scrub.
Ahhh, the Tocca and Dr. Brandt pick two is amazing!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh, the Tocca and Dr. Brandt pick two is amazing! 
Yep...I'd gladly pay $10 if they could guarantee this pick two!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 11, 2014)

Mine came yesterday! I've been kicking myself for not signing up for BB sooner when I saw everyone getting the Chella highlighter pencils, so glad I finally got it! The Stainiac stain by The Balm is really nice too!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Mine came yesterday! I've been kicking myself for not signing up for BB sooner when I saw everyone getting the Chella highlighter pencils, so glad I finally got it! The Stainiac stain by The Balm is really nice too!
That's an awesome pick two as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both of those are well-loved products.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 11, 2014)

Quick question for everyone, I purchased the annual subscription 2 weeks ago but I yet again forgot to add the mystery pack in, do you think its too late to ask BB to send it? I feel like I'm always emailing them for something silly due to my forgetfulness, I hate bugging them over petty things but I would love another mystery pack!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes I think it is too late, and I also doubt they will do it. You aren't technically supposed to be able to even get a mystery pack when you sign up for the yearly, people had this come up when they forgot to add another GWP a few months back.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm really regretting trying the Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion sample I got in my most recent pick 2; I've fallen in love with it.  I _just_ got the Vasanti scrub and now I'm getting this one.  I also placed an order on the Dr. Brandt site last week.  It's cheaper on the Dr. Brandt site than Sephora ($99 instead of $120 for the 3.5oz bottle) and, since I have around 2800 points at Sephora and really don't need any more, I'm planning on buying it there.  I was going to order it from the Birchbox store on the 10th so I could get the extra 75 points, but I guess I forgot.

Damn you, Birchbox.  You always make me fall in love with crazy expensive skincare products.  _You know I'm weak when it comes to skincare.  _



  *whispers*  That being said, feel free to send me any and all Dr. Brandt samples and if you could miraculously include a sample of Microdermabrasion in boxes for both of my accounts, that would be fabulous.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 12, 2014)

I



> I'm really regretting trying the Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion sample I got in my most recent pick 2; I've fallen in love with it.Â  IÂ _just_Â got the Vasanti scrub and now I'm getting this one. Â I also placed an order on the Dr. Brandt site last week. Â It's cheaper on the Dr. Brandt site than Sephora ($99 instead of $120 for the 3.5oz bottle) and, since I have aroundÂ 2800 points at Sephora and really don't need any more, I'm planning on buying it there. Â I was going to order it from the Birchbox store on the 10th so I could get the extra 75 points, but I guess I forgot. Damn you, Birchbox. Â You always make me fall in love with crazy expensive skincare products. Â _You know I'm weak when it comes to skincare. Â _:sadyes: Â Â *whispers* Â That being said, feel free to send me any and all Dr. Brandt samples and if you could miraculously include a sample of Microdermabrasion in boxes for both of my accounts, that would be fabulous. Â :wink3: Â


 Lol! I fell in love with the microdermabrasion cream after getting it in my BB. I found it on overstock for $43.99 for the 2 oz. tube!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really regretting trying the Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion sample I got in my most recent pick 2; I've fallen in love with it.  I _just_ got the Vasanti scrub and now I'm getting this one.  I also placed an order on the Dr. Brandt site last week.  It's cheaper on the Dr. Brandt site than Sephora ($99 instead of $120 for the 3.5oz bottle) and, since I have around 2800 points at Sephora and really don't need any more, I'm planning on buying it there.  I was going to order it from the Birchbox store on the 10th so I could get the extra 75 points, but I guess I forgot.

Damn you, Birchbox.  You always make me fall in love with crazy expensive skincare products.  _You know I'm weak when it comes to skincare.  _



  *whispers*  That being said, feel free to send me any and all Dr. Brandt samples and if you could miraculously include a sample of Microdermabrasion in boxes for both of my accounts, that would be fabulous.  



 

Lol! I fell in love with the microdermabrasion cream after getting it in my BB. I found it on overstock for $43.99 for the 2 oz. tube!



  Half off?!  I never even thought of looking there!  Thank you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 13, 2014)

I got one today! Chapstick &amp; Benefit Fake-Up. Both going to the trade list since they're dupes for me, but a decent pick two!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess I'm keeping the chocolate- she didn't mention it in the response I got! I'll paste it here- they're out of the Jouer crackers though, so I'm super sad I didn't get one!  Oh well, I guess I got a lot of chocolate instead? 



 And 200 points.. so there's that.. maybe I'll hoard them.  Or maybe I'll get that Coastal Scents palette.

Quote: Hi Elizabeth,

Thanks for being in touch. I am so sorry you received the incorrect order!

I have placed a new order for your missing order. You will receive another order confirmation and separate tracking information once this new order has shipped.

I have also added 100 Birchbox Points to your account for the trouble, which is equal to $10 in our shop.

I am so sorry, but we are out of the Jouer Sparkle &amp; Shine Holiday Cracker. I can confirm that I have issued you a refund of $6.21 and for the points used. Please allow 3-5 business days for this to reflect in your account. For the trouble, I can confirm that I have added an additional 100 Birchbox Points to your account.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 15, 2014)

Got a pick two today, chella and a good size elizabeth arden lip gloss in a light pink


----------



## classntrash (Jan 15, 2014)

My order with the mystery pack came today: Stainiac from the Balm and Fake Up concealer from Benefit - pleasantly surprised!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *classntrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My order with the mystery pack came today: Stainiac from the Balm and Fake Up concealer from Benefit - pleasantly surprised!
Wow!  Are those full sized?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 16, 2014)

> Wow! Â Are those full sized?


 They are definitely the minis! ( I have the FS staniac so I know it is bigger). But I am commenting because I love the optical illusion they create by being next to each other lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow!  Are those full sized?

They are definitely the minis! ( I have the FS staniac so I know it is bigger). But I am commenting because I love the optical illusion they create by being next to each other lol Those are some pretty awesome sample sizes then!  All of the Fake Up samples I've seen seemed smaller.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 16, 2014)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Wow! Â Are those full sized?
> ...


 Didn't they send out those exact FakeUp samples in BB a few months ago? There's like 1/4 inch of product in there after it's twisted all the way up.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow!  Are those full sized?


They are definitely the minis! ( I have the FS staniac so I know it is bigger). But I am commenting because I love the optical illusion they create by being next to each other lol Those are some pretty awesome sample sizes then!  All of the Fake Up samples I've seen seemed smaller. 
Didn't they send out those exact FakeUp samples in BB a few months ago? There's like 1/4 inch of product in there after it's twisted all the way up. I didn't realize they were that big!  (Either that or the Stainiac sample is a hell of a lot smaller than it looks in the picture.)


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think it's an optical illusion. Here is mine next to some other stuff for a size comparison. I've used the FakeUp sample very lightly, but the amount of product you see is more or less the amount of product it came with. It's twisted as far up as it will go. This surprised me, as Benefit usually has very generous sample sizes.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 16, 2014)

It seems like [@]classntrash[/@] has small hands so that could be contributing to the optical illusion.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's an optical illusion. Here is mine next to some other stuff for a size comparison. I've used the FakeUp sample very lightly, but the amount of product you see is more or less the amount of product it came with. It's twisted as far up as it will go. This surprised me, as Benefit usually has very generous sample sizes.




That's all that's in there?!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 16, 2014)

> That's all that's in there?!


 Yeah, basically enough to get a feel for the texture, color, and packaging, but not much more product than in the foil FakeUp samples.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's all that's in there?!

Yeah, basically enough to get a feel for the texture, color, and packaging, but not much more product than in the foil FakeUp samples. That packaging is so misleading.


----------



## jewdiful (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That packaging is so misleading.
yeah i was really irritated with the size when the fake up came in my monthly box - such a pretty tube, but you barely get any product so it's kind of like you're sampling the packaging more than anything


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That packaging is so misleading.
yeah i was really irritated with the size when the fake up came in my monthly box - such a pretty tube, but you barely get any product so it's kind of like you're sampling the packaging more than anything


That actually bums me out more on a eco-friendly level. Come on, Benefit - That's just an egregious overuse of packaging. I mean, super great to get something packaged nicely, but not if you're only getting 1 or 2 uses out of it. 

_*grumbles and goes to find something to recycle*_


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That packaging is so misleading.
yeah i was really irritated with the size when the fake up came in my monthly box - such a pretty tube, but you barely get any product so it's kind of like you're sampling the packaging more than anything


That actually bums me out more on a eco-friendly level. Come on, Benefit - That's just an egregious overuse of packaging. I mean, super great to get something packaged nicely, but not if you're only getting 1 or 2 uses out of it. 

_*grumbles and goes to find something to recycle*_


Uh, I've used that fakeup concealer under my eyes at least 15 times and there is still more than half the little nub left, and whatever is below the nub I will dig out.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 17, 2014)

This. I've been using it pretty frequently and it's still going.



> Uh, I've used that fakeup concealer under my eyes at least 15 times and there is still more than half the little nub left, and whatever is below the nub I will dig out.Â


----------



## angienharry (Jan 17, 2014)

Re: fake up. I got this in my BB sub and I agree the packaging is cute but wasteful. On the other hand, I've gotten a lot of uses out of it and the cute little thing is still in my makeup bag ready to be used again and again.


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
Uh, I've used that fakeup concealer under my eyes at least 15 times and there is still more than half the little nub left, and whatever is below the nub I will dig out. 


lol. Ok then, that's great. I based my comment on what other people were saying about it being very few uses and an overuse of packaging.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Uh, I've used that fakeup concealer under my eyes at least 15 times and there is still more than half the little nub left, and whatever is below the nub I will dig out. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
lol. Ok then, that's great. I based my comment on what other people were saying about it being very few uses and an overuse of packaging. 
I too have gotten the Fakeup in my BB and I have used it @ least 10 times and it doesn't even half down, granted I don't use terribly much. I think it's a good sample for a mystery pack.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I too have gotten the Fakeup in my BB and I have used it @ least 10 times and it doesn't even half down, granted I don't use terribly much. I think it's a good sample for a mystery pack.

Same- I don't really use mine because heyo shine.  But a little goes a long way.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 17, 2014)

Got a booby prize with my order today. My pick two was a small bottle of Color Club and that stupid Pop Beauty lip gloss in Fuchsia. I now have 4 or 5 of those from Birchbox, ALL unopened. Nuts!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
lol. Ok then, that's great. I based my comment on what other people were saying about it being very few uses and an overuse of packaging. 
I think it is probably only a few uses and it is *definitely* overpackaged. I got it in my Birchbox. Wanted it, actually. Tried it once and found it to be too greasy/shiny for me--not at all good as a concealer on my body. So, I haven't used it again. I guess I can't say for sure how long it would last if I tried it again. But I really do think they could've and should've spent less on the fancy packaging. Even if they didn't include more product in the tube for a sample, the packaging (while adorable) is just too much to give away for free, imho.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 17, 2014)

My pick two today was pretty lame (for me): Hedgefund Ruffian nail polish and a Stainiac sample. I don't wear nail polish and I am already innundated with Staniac samples. Oh well, I guess they will make good gift material.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 17, 2014)

I like the packaging on the benefit only because it gives you a feel for what the full size feels like to apply, if that makes sense.


----------



## Emmny (Jan 17, 2014)

I got three mystery sample packs today!

- Two (ugh!!) chapsticks

- A pop beauty lacquer that I already know I won't use, based on previous experience

- AvÃ¨ne Extremely Gentle Cleanser Lotion

- Aloxxi Weightless Styling GelÃ©e

- Ruffian nail polish in Delirium, which is gorgeous and completes my collection of Crowdsourced minis

Despite the chapsticks and the lipgloss, I'm still pretty happy.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emmny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







I got three mystery sample packs today!

- Two (ugh!!) chapsticks

- A pop beauty lacquer that I already know I won't use, based on previous experience

- AvÃ¨ne Extremely Gentle Cleanser Lotion

- Aloxxi Weightless Styling GelÃ©e

- Ruffian nail polish in Delirium, which is gorgeous and completes my collection of Crowdsourced minis

Despite the chapsticks and the lipgloss, I'm still pretty happy.
Haha I love that chapstick and probably would have been happy getting one in a pick-two, but I totally understand wanting to try a different sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 17, 2014)

I got your second pick two in my delivery today. Oh well..better than a single foil packet x 2. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Emmny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







I got three mystery sample packs today!

- Two (ugh!!) chapsticks

- A pop beauty lacquer that I already know I won't use, based on previous experience

- AvÃ¨ne Extremely Gentle Cleanser Lotion

- Aloxxi Weightless Styling GelÃ©e

- Ruffian nail polish in Delirium, which is gorgeous and completes my collection of Crowdsourced minis

Despite the chapsticks and the lipgloss, I'm still pretty happy.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jan 19, 2014)

Ugh they are sold out of 2 packs... I hope they restock soon I have my 13 month 25% off code &amp; $50 in points to use!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 19, 2014)

Yesterday I received a sample of the Juicy Beauty Apple Peel and Dr Lipp's Nipple Balm. I was really happy but sad to see they're out of stock when I went to use more of my points. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with their big Sunday's promo? I hope we don't have to wait until April (when the promo is over) to get our mystery packs again!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 19, 2014)

> Yesterday I received a sample of the Juicy Beauty Apple Peel and Dr Lipp's Nipple Balm. I was really happy but sad to see they're out of stock when I went to use more of my points. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with their big Sunday's promo? I hope we don't have to wait until April (when the promo is over) to get our mystery packs again!Â :wht: Â


 No I think it has more to do with the subscription month codes being active. It seems to me that when those codes go active the pick two go out of stock.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No I think it has more to do with the subscription month codes being active. It seems to me that when those codes go active the pick two go out of stock.
What are the subscription month codes?


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are the subscription month codes?
When you are with Birchbox for a certain amount of time ie: 3 months, 6 months, etc. they send you codes for % off. They seem to go out at the same time so people all go and buy things at the same time and use up the pick twos.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you are with Birchbox for a certain amount of time ie: 3 months, 6 months, etc. they send you codes for % off. They seem to go out at the same time so people all go and buy things at the same time and use up the pick twos.
The Pick Twos seem to have been going out of stock right before anyone is receiving their anniversary codes, thus my theory that Birchbox is specifically taking them out of stock before they send out the codes.


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Pick Twos seem to have been going out of stock right before anyone is receiving their anniversary codes, thus my theory that Birchbox is specifically taking them out of stock before they send out the codes.
This is true most of the time but last month I had an anniversary code and the pick twos were in stock the majority of the time.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you are with Birchbox for a certain amount of time ie: 3 months, 6 months, etc. they send you codes for % off. They seem to go out at the same time so people all go and buy things at the same time and use up the pick twos.
Thanks.  Sounds like they should spread it out more, like be more anniversary date specific.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2014)

I think they're definitely out of stock for the codes that are good for 2 days (like my 13-month code) but if the code is good for two weeks, the Pick Twos come back in stock at some point.  I just wish I understood their rationale behind which codes are good for how long.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 20, 2014)

> The Pick Twos seem to have been going out of stock right before anyone is receiving their anniversary codes, thus my theory that Birchbox is specifically taking them out of stock before they send out the codes.


 I used an anniversary code the day I got it and pick twos were in stock at that time. I tend to think they do just sell out quickly if lots of people use them on day one.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 21, 2014)

It doesn't make sense to me that they would ever go out of stock- I can understand being out of something specific as a sample, but a little less as random samples, especially since they're a larger scale company that works a lot with sampling sizes.. just a thought.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It doesn't make sense to me that they would ever go out of stock- I can understand being out of something specific as a sample, but a little less as random samples, especially since they're a larger scale company that works a lot with sampling sizes.. just a thought.
I have always thought the same thing. Like...they're a sample company. That's what they do. Why would you go out of stock of a packet of 2 samples that are completely random?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 21, 2014)

The last pick 2 that I got (like 2 weeks ago) was CC London Calling and the Evologie sample so it's not like they were new samples.  If they still have those laying around then the change to OOS has to be intentional.  Another theory could be that they need to "assemble" more though.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 21, 2014)

> > Â  It doesn't make sense to me that they would ever go out of stock- I can understand being out of something specific as a sample, but a little less as random samples, especially since they're a larger scale company that works a lot with sampling sizes.. just a thought.
> 
> 
> I have always thought the same thing. Like...they're a sample company. That's what they do. Why would you go out of stock of a packet of 2 samples that are completely random?


 My favorite is when somebody e-mails Birchbox because a sample exploded in-transit and Bb says they can't send a replacement because it's out of stock--then it shows up in the Pick 2's. Ugh.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My favorite is when somebody e-mails Birchbox because a sample exploded in-transit and Bb says they can't send a replacement because it's out of stock--then it shows up in the Pick 2's. Ugh.
haha I know! I'm assuming the Pick 2's are pre-packaged, and that's maybe why they "sell out" of them, or how sold out items end up in them. But how hard is it to have someone throw a couple samples in a bag for a few hours and restock? lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha I know! I'm assuming the Pick 2's are pre-packaged, and that's maybe why they "sell out" of them, or how sold out items end up in them. But how hard is it to have someone throw a couple samples in a bag for a few hours and restock? lol

I just feel like the whole process is a little wonky- but what do I know haha.  I feel like it would be easiest to just have small boxes of assorted samples and say "grab one from here, one from here" so one's deluxe and one's smaller, and switch out the boxes fairly frequently from leftovers from the month boxes (if below a certain number).. I dunno.  I don't know anything about this stuff  




  I'll stick to writing about things and marketing.


----------



## Babs (Jan 21, 2014)

YESHHHH! I finally scored a ruffian! I've tried 7 times. I can stop now. Oh and a third sample of tocca. Tocca'ed out but I can't complain when I have 2 deluxe in hand. Yippie


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 21, 2014)

Pick 2s are back in stock!!!!  I've been checking because my 34 month code is going to expire soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 21, 2014)

I had wondered if they would come back after the weekend.... yay!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




YESHHHH! I finally scored a ruffian! I've tried 7 times. I can stop now. Oh and a third sample of tocca. Tocca'ed out but I can't complain when I have 2 deluxe in hand. Yippie
Congratulations on the Ruffian!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 21, 2014)

I just made a purchase and the mystery packs are back up!!!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pick 2s are back in stock!!!!  I've been checking because my 34 month code is going to expire soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Lol should have read first, sorry was just so excited they were back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 21, 2014)

So I have a question.  If I purchased a 6-month gift subscription and nothing else, does the pick 2 sample pack go to the gift subscription address, or my address?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




YESHHHH! I finally scored a ruffian! I've tried 7 times. I can stop now. Oh and a third sample of tocca. Tocca'ed out but I can't complain when I have 2 deluxe in hand. Yippie
If you or anyone else want to trade their Tocca, PLEASE check out my trade thread. I am obsessed with that hand cream and I'm always looking for more tubes!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2014)

Crap I can only find the men's picktwo's are they "sold out" again?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crap I can only find the men's picktwo's are they "sold out" again?
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pick-two-pack


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you or anyone else want to trade their Tocca, PLEASE check out my trade thread. I am obsessed with that hand cream and I'm always looking for more tubes!

Oh girl I have two.  I opened one to try and it's waaaayyyy too sweet.  PMing you now!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pick-two-pack
thank ya!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thank ya!
No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 22, 2014)

Still wondering if somebody has an answer to my question.  I guess I will find out in a couple of days though, huh?


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I have a question.  If I purchased a 6-month gift subscription and nothing else, does the pick 2 sample pack go to the gift subscription address, or my address?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still wondering if somebody has an answer to my question.  I guess I will find out in a couple of days though, huh?
My guess is anything outside of the subscription box itself will go to your address and not the gift address.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jan 22, 2014)

I cashed in my points and used my 13 month code... Total was $97.99 and I only paid $15.99! I love birchbox so much! And I got a pick 2


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 24, 2014)

Finally got this order that I have been waiting around for for a MONTH!  Jouer Sparkle Eyeliner in Fox (really pretty, kind of wobbly to apply.. maybe I should try when I'm not sitting on a train!), and the Caudalie Divine Oil (love. face is happy.)

For my pick-two I got Color Club's Cocktail Hour- On The Rocks and Aloxxi Weightless Styling Gelee.  Both deluxe sizes, dunno if I'll use either, but whatever!  I already have a million nail polishes that are almost exactly like On The Rocks, and I pretty much have my hair styling products down to an art.


----------



## BexDev (Jan 24, 2014)

I got a pick 2 today with a tube of supergoop eye cream and a tube of some mystery benta berry scrub that's all in French and I have no idea what it says....soooo...yeah not too thrilled about this one, but in all fairness I've never tried either and maybe I'll wind up being pleasantly surprised.


----------



## alisong (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pick 2 today with a tube of supergoop eye cream and a tube of some mystery benta berry scrub that's all in French and I have no idea what it says....soooo...yeah not too thrilled about this one, but in all fairness I've never tried either and maybe I'll wind up being pleasantly surprised.

BexDev, you can find info on the scrub here : http://www.birchbox.com/shop/benta-berry-g-1-exfoliating-facial-cleanser/

I received the exact same pick two yesterday! I am always down to try a new eye cream, so I am happy with that.

I actually received the Benta Berry scrub in my December box, but never ended up using it because I was loving the Vasanti scrub so much. Now that I have a second tube, I decided to try the Benta Berry this morning. It was OK, but not great. It was not super scrubby, but whatever the base is made my skin a little dry. I may give these to my husband, I think he will actually really like them.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 25, 2014)

> I got a pick 2 today with a tube of supergoop eye cream and a tube of some mystery benta berry scrub that's all in French and I have no idea what it says....soooo...yeah not too thrilled about this one, but in all fairness I've never tried either and maybe I'll wind up being pleasantly surprised.


 My 2 cents on the Benta Berry scrub is its horrible. I try to mix it with other face washes to make the base better but I feel like I'm washing my face with a dry Vaseline that leaves a film. (if that makes sense) always re wash when I use it. I just hate to throw beauty products away.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 25, 2014)

I finally got a Pick 2 that didn't suck!

I also got the Benta Berry scrub (hey it's better than a wine wipe) and Dr. Jart+ BB cream.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 25, 2014)

> I got a pick 2 today with a tube of supergoop eye cream and a tube of some mystery benta berry scrub that's all in French and I have no idea what it says....soooo...yeah not too thrilled about this one, but in all fairness I've never tried either and maybe I'll wind up being pleasantly surprised.


 I just got this exact sample pack to day to. Not of fan of the super goop, and the bents berry reviews on here aren't promising! Ha ha. At least they were free! Actually the whole order was... So no complaints! ðŸ˜‹


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 26, 2014)

I got a pretty good pick two with my order I received today. I got Beauty Protector Shampoo and Benefit's Sugarbomb liploss. I think I'll give my mom the shampoo. She got it in one of her monthly boxes and liked it. I think I might put the lip gloss on my trade list I have so many lip products already I really don't need more.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 26, 2014)

> I got a pretty good pick two with my order I received today. I got Beauty Protector Shampoo and Benefit's Sugarbomb liploss. I think I'll give my mom the shampoo. She got it in one of her monthly boxes and liked it. I think I might put the lip gloss on my trade list I have so many lip products already I really don't need more.


 I'm waiting on a pick two. Yours is awesome, I would love this one! I loved that shampoo when I got it in a bb and last time I got the conditioner in my pick two, so fingers crossed I get the matching shampoo for this pick two!!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pick 2 today with a tube of supergoop eye cream and a tube of some mystery benta berry scrub that's all in French and I have no idea what it says....soooo...yeah not too thrilled about this one, but in all fairness I've never tried either and maybe I'll wind up being pleasantly surprised.
I got the same exact pick 2.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok ladies (and gentlemen?), I need your help.  I got this pick 2:





The ZenMed serum is a generous size.  I will put it on my trade list, but what is this delicious smelling...scrub? In the mystery unmarked tub?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 27, 2014)

> Ok ladies (and gentlemen?), I need your help. Â I got this pick 2:
> 
> The ZenMed serum is a generous size. Â I will put it on my trade list, but what is this delicious smelling...scrub? In the mystery unmarked tub?


 It's the Betty polish from betty&amp;ko


----------



## angienharry (Jan 27, 2014)

> It's the Betty polish from betty&amp;ko


 I loved that stuff. Got it in my bb last month and loved it! Enjoy!!


----------



## easybreezy (Jan 27, 2014)

That scrub looks nice!  Kind of strange that it was completely unlabeled though?


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jan 27, 2014)

I received my order today with 2 pick-two's:

Benta berry 3mL scrub and 2 mL supergoop eye cream (Boo and Boo)

Eyeko mini black eyeliner and 5 mL handmaid cream foil pack (Yay and Yay)


----------



## angienharry (Jan 27, 2014)

I got one today. Mannai shimmer lotion and the tiny jouer gloss. I've never seen the shimmer lotion before.


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 27, 2014)

> I got one today. Mannai shimmer lotion and the tiny jouer gloss. I've never seen the shimmer lotion before.


 I love Jouer gloss! It is the only gloss I will use!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got one today.
Mannai shimmer lotion and the tiny jouer gloss. I've never seen the shimmer lotion before. 


That lip gloss is so cute!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 27, 2014)

I received a pick two with my order today.  It had a Laqa  &amp; Co. Lil Lip and Whish Body Butter in Pomegranate.  I'm really excited for trying out the body butter, it smells nice.


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received a pick two with my order today.  It had a Laqa  &amp; Co. Lil Lip and Whish Body Butter in Pomegranate.  I'm really excited for trying out the body butter, it smells nice.
NIce pick 2!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 27, 2014)

> I got one today. Mannai shimmer lotion and the tiny jouer gloss. I've never seen the shimmer lotion before.


 The shimmer lotion was in december's sneak peak video!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Got my pick two today: Harvey Prince Hello Ruby Wing Mini Ride 'Em Cowboy Overall, I'm pretty happy especially with the Ruby Wing.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received a pick two with my order today.  It had a Laqa  &amp; Co. Lil Lip and Whish Body Butter in Pomegranate.  I'm really excited for trying out the body butter, it smells nice.
omg this is an amazing pick two


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my pick two today:
Harvey Prince Hello
Ruby Wing Mini Ride 'Em Cowboy

Overall, I'm pretty happy especially with the Ruby Wing.
Hello is my favorite fragrance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




YESHHHH! I finally scored a ruffian! I've tried 7 times. I can stop now. Oh and a third sample of tocca. Tocca'ed out but I can't complain when I have 2 deluxe in hand. Yippie
Sweet pick two and I've been eyeing that rouge...how do you like it?


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got one today.
Mannai shimmer lotion and the tiny jouer gloss. I've never seen the shimmer lotion before. 


Great pick two, I love that shimmer lotion.  Do you know what the name on that gloss is?


----------



## angienharry (Jan 27, 2014)

> Great pick two, I love that shimmer lotion. Â Do you know what the name on that gloss is?


 It's jouer. Not sure of the color but it goes on rather sheet so it's awesome!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 27, 2014)

> It's jouer. Not sure of the color but it goes on rather sheer so it's awesome!


----------



## jt0303 (Jan 27, 2014)

I think it's Monaco. I got that one before, loved it so much I bought the full size.


----------



## Babs (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sweet pick two and I've been eyeing that rouge...how do you like it?
I think I love the packaging the most but the pigment is there. It's RED and a light tap of it will make my lips look like I just ate a lolly. And it's HUGE, almost size of my palm so this sucker will last me a decade. The quality is really good and not drying. I usually wear cooler toned reds, so this is new but I think its actually inexpensive for the size, quality, packaging, etc etc. definite buy in my book.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got one today.
Mannai shimmer lotion and the tiny jouer gloss. I've never seen the shimmer lotion before. 




Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great pick two, I love that shimmer lotion.  Do you know what the name on that gloss is?
I received the shimmer lotion in my December box and at first I was not too happy about it, but after trying it, I really like it.  I feel like it provides the perfect amount of shimmer.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I received the shimmer lotion in my December box and at first I was not too happy about it, but after trying it, I really like it.  I feel like it provides the perfect amount of shimmer.  
I received this in December as well and played around with it quite a bit. My favorite way to use it is to dab a few itty bitty dots of it on my cheek bones and on the bridge of my nose and then a light swipe of bronzer over it.


----------



## magictodo (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking to place a Birchbox order and I don't see the mystery pick two packs available anywhere on the bonus page -- usually when they're sold out, they're still on the page marked as sold out. This time, nothing. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jan 28, 2014)

i just noticed the same thing. but of course i waited too long to use my 21% off and now there's no mystery packs WAH!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 28, 2014)

Ugh I'm in the same boat here, I was thisclose to putting my order through last night but the site was being wonky for me.  Now that it works, the pick twos are out grrrrrrrr.  Any chance they would add it later if we email?


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

If they're out of pick twos, then that likely means I'll be getting a crappy one when my order gets here this week.  I don't have very good luck with them anyway.


----------



## trin0183 (Jan 28, 2014)

I ordered the men's pick two, when the women's was sold out. I got a pretty good one for a men's one.  I received the Dr. Brandts' microderm scrub and a baxter's of califfornia shampoo.  Not bad since neither are men's only products!


----------



## magictodo (Jan 28, 2014)

Men's pick two are sold out too!


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Men's pick two are sold out too!
The problem is these don't say "Sold Out" and remind me when back in stock. I'm scared that maybe they won't come back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The problem is these don't say "Sold Out" and remind me when back in stock. I'm scared that maybe they won't come back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I add it to my favorites


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 29, 2014)

Just recieved my mystery pack that I ordered Sunday (pretty fast!). I don't exactly know what the French one is, I'll have to look it up. Also, isn't one supposed to be deluxe? I couldn't imagine paying 10 bucks for this. I put my finger and my purity bottle behind to show just how tiny these are.


----------



## disconik (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesspalmieri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just recieved my mystery pack that I ordered Sunday (pretty fast!). I don't exactly know what the French one is, I'll have to look it up. Also, isn't one supposed to be deluxe? I couldn't imagine paying 10 bucks for this. I put my finger and my purity bottle behind to show just how tiny these are.

A quick bb shop search shows the french one is benta berry's G-1 exfoliating facial cleanser.  They sell it in 30ml bottles for $16 and that looks to be about 2ml so I'd consider that a deluxe sample.  Same goes for the supergoop eye cream.  It's $45 for .5oz (~14.5ml) and that's a 2ml sample (~7.00 value).  That's at least a week's worth of eye treatment, I'd guess.  So you actually got two delux samples.  The dr. brandt microdermabrasion samples weren't much bigger than the benta berry sample and I got a significant amount of use out of it.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesspalmieri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just recieved my mystery pack that I ordered Sunday (pretty fast!). I don't exactly know what the French one is, I'll have to look it up. Also, isn't one supposed to be deluxe? I couldn't imagine paying 10 bucks for this. I put my finger and my purity bottle behind to show just how tiny these are.

I just received those very two on Monday. I'm thinking they may be running low on the mystery samples because they aren't even on the bonus page anymore. But they are very pricey so maybe those do qualify as deluxe? So far I love the eye cream by Supergoop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 29, 2014)

> A quick bb shop search shows the french one is benta berry's G-1 exfoliating facial cleanser. Â They sell it in 30ml bottles for $16 and that looks to be about 2ml so I'd consider that a deluxe sample. Â Same goes for theÂ supergoop eye cream. Â It's $45 for .5oz (~14.5ml) and that's a 2ml sample (~7.00 value). Â That's at least a week's worth of eye treatment, I'd guess. Â So you actually got two delux samples. Â The dr. brandt microdermabrasion samples weren't much bigger than the benta berry sample and IÂ got a significant amount of use out of it.


 I looked it up on bb right after I posted this, seems interesting. I just didn't know what qualifies an item as deluxe sample. Thanks for going through the trouble of breaking that down though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesspalmieri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just recieved my mystery pack that I ordered Sunday (pretty fast!). I don't exactly know what the French one is, I'll have to look it up. Also, isn't one supposed to be deluxe? I couldn't imagine paying 10 bucks for this. I put my finger and my purity bottle behind to show just how tiny these are.

I would definitely consider both of those deluxe samples.  Nice pick 2!


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is my pick two that I got today





Color club Tweet Me-a bright yellow green

Miyu De-Stress Mi - a bag of tea and a .5 oz misting spray. You drink the tea and spray your face and you are suppose to de-stress. Not really my thing. 

Cute little bag it came in.

The polish may be fun on my toes this summer. I was hoping for the orange or purple ruffian.


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my pick two that I got today





Color club Tweet Me-a bright yellow green

Miyu De-Stress Mi - a bag of tea and a .5 oz misting spray. You drink the tea and spray your face and you are suppose to de-stress. Not really my thing. 

Cute little bag it came in.

The polish may be fun on my toes this summer. I was hoping for the orange or purple ruffian.
I think that Miyu De-stress thing is cute. I wish I would have gotten one of those either in my bb or in my pick 2. I never get the good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love bb though!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my pick two that I got today





Color club Tweet Me-a bright yellow green

Miyu De-Stress Mi - a bag of tea and a .5 oz misting spray. You drink the tea and spray your face and you are suppose to de-stress. Not really my thing. 

Cute little bag it came in.

The polish may be fun on my toes this summer. I was hoping for the orange or purple ruffian.

omg that Miyu thing is adorable!


----------



## disconik (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my pick two that I got today





Color club Tweet Me-a bright yellow green

Miyu De-Stress Mi - a bag of tea and a .5 oz misting spray. You drink the tea and spray your face and you are suppose to de-stress. Not really my thing. 

Cute little bag it came in.

The polish may be fun on my toes this summer. I was hoping for the orange or purple ruffian.


I love this pick 2!  I hope I get the same one!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2014)

Pick 2 jackpot!




The body butter is just meh because I already have two, but LIP GLOSS! I was thinking about trying to swap for that. It's not my usual color, but it will be a nice change every once in a while.


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pick 2 jackpot!




The body butter is just meh because I already have two, but LIP GLOSS! I was thinking about trying to swap for that. It's not my usual color, but it will be a nice change every once in a while.
Cool!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pick 2 jackpot!




The body butter is just meh because I already have two, but LIP GLOSS! I was thinking about trying to swap for that. It's not my usual color, but it will be a nice change every once in a while.
Haven't tried that body butter, but the Juara toner is AMAZING!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope pick twos aren't gone for good, and if they are I think they should have announced it or somehow let us know. :-/ maybe include them automatically in orders over a certain dollar amount?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope pick twos aren't gone for good, and if they are I think they should have announced it or somehow let us know. :-/ maybe include them automatically in orders over a certain dollar amount?
Honestly they should be doing that anyway. They're free when you spend over $35, you shouldn't have to add them to your cart or wait for them to be in stock. Two samples should be automatically included with a $35+ purchase. It just makes more sense, I think!


----------



## Babs (Jan 30, 2014)

Pick 2s are back


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 30, 2014)

FYI, I emailed BB when I placed my order that the mystery packs had just gone out of stock and if they could please add it to my order, and they emailed me back right away and sent it out in a separate package.  Great CS experience for me!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 30, 2014)

Ugh I swear I should just give up on Pick 2's.

I just got the exact same pick 2 I just got last week!  The Benta Berry Scrub and the Dr. Jart+ bb cream.


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh I swear I should just give up on Pick 2's.

I just got the exact same pick 2 I just got last week!  The Benta Berry Scrub and the Dr. Jart+ bb cream.  
It is a good pick 2 just put that on your trade list. At least it was free? I don't usually get makeup with my pick 2s. I get like nailfiles.


----------



## feemia (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm very pleased with mine.  Body creme and a 1 oz jar of shea butter.  This was my very order from Birchbox.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 30, 2014)

I received the shea butter and a supergoop cc cream. Not too shabby.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm very pleased with mine.  Body creme and a 1 oz jar of shea butter.  This was my very order from Birchbox.
I hate that candlenut cream, but the shea terra is more than awesome enough to make up for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dawn Horton (Feb 1, 2014)

I got the benta berry scrub and the laura mercier lip gloss.  It's really too dark for me and I don't have a trade list.  I'll have to figure out how to do that because it's a really nice lip gloss and I really can't use it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2014)

Those of you who have gotten in, how is the Benta Berry scrub? I really hated the moisturizer, but it seems a lot of people are getting the scrub right now so I'm curious.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 1, 2014)

> Those of you who have gotten in, how is the Benta Berry scrub? I really hated the moisturizer, but it seems a lot of people are getting the scrub right now so I'm curious.


 I got two of them last month and used them both. Not as bad as that moisturizer, but not that great either. There isn't enough exfoliant to really be called a scrub, in my opinion, and my face felt kind of filmy after I used it. I wouldn't spend money on it.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm very pleased with mine.  Body creme and a 1 oz jar of shea butter.  This was my very order from Birchbox.
I got the shea butter as well but it looks very weird &amp; gross. Is yours like that? Like it reminded me of grits LOL.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the shea butter as well but it looks very weird &amp; gross. Is yours like that? Like it reminded me of grits LOL.
That is definitely the wrong texture!  I have a FS and a mini of the shea terra shea butter and it really does have the consistency of butter, dense but creamy.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is definitely the wrong texture!  I have a FS and a mini of the shea terra shea butter and it really does have the consistency of butter, dense but creamy.
It was weird looking. I'll have to email them cause my Beauty Protector oil leaked as well as this. Sigh. I did try a little on my arm &amp; it was really greasy.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 3, 2014)

> > Â  That is definitely the wrong texture! Â I have a FS and a mini of the shea terra shea butter and it really does have the consistency of butter, dense but creamy.
> 
> 
> It was weird looking. I'll have to email them cause my Beauty Protector oil leaked as well as this. Sigh. I did try a little on my arm &amp; it was really greasy.Â


 It probably got frozen, then thawed. That will sometimes change the texture of things. I wonder if it's okay to use it.


----------



## SammyP (Feb 3, 2014)

I received:

Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream

Color Club Status Update mini - Gray

Pretty good Pick Two.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

I just got one with Color Club Status Update polish &amp; Dr Jart BB Cream. Decent!


----------



## alisong (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got two of them last month and used them both. Not as bad as that moisturizer, but not that great either. There isn't enough exfoliant to really be called a scrub, in my opinion, and my face felt kind of filmy after I used it. I wouldn't spend money on it.

I used it once, and my face did feel a little bit filmy after, yet it also was fairly drying for me.

My husband has oilier skin than I do though, and he loves it. I gave him both of my samples. It's a step up from his generic Target St. Ives-ish scrub, LOL.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Feb 3, 2014)

> I received: Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream Color Club Status Update mini - Gray Pretty good Pick Two.


 Is the name on the label of Status Update spelled correctly? Whenever they sent it out in the boxes, the label on mine said Status Uptade. I found it quite comical. I'm not sure how it made it through production. I just wondered if the error has since been corrected.


----------



## SammyP (Feb 3, 2014)

Now that I look closer, I see it is incorrectly spelled, just as yours was.  I didn't notice when I glanced at it. Blame it on the bifocals...lol


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 3, 2014)

My latest pick two. Weird that they sent a men's sample in a women's pick two. But it was free, and it's such a great sample size that it's a little hard to complain. Maybe my bf can get some use out of it. Any of you ladies tried using men's products? I can't imagine that our skin can be so different that I can't use it, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 3, 2014)

Shea butter will grain out over time or with temperature changes, but it should be OK. You can remelt it gently in the microwave and it will solidify back to its original smooth consistency. No metal lids in the microwave, obv.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






My latest pick two. Weird that they sent a men's sample in a women's pick two. But it was free, and it's such a great sample size that it's a little hard to complain. Maybe my bf can get some use out of it. Any of you ladies tried using men's products? I can't imagine that our skin can be so different that I can't use it, right?




I used my bf's Hans du Fuko sample (hair thickener type product).  He HATES how products feel in his hair, says his hair feels dirty.  I LOVE when my hair feels thicker and fuller from products (aka dirty).


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 3, 2014)

> I used my bf's Hans du Fuko sample (hair thickener type product).Â  He HATES how products feel in his hair, says his hair feels dirty.Â  I LOVE when my hair feels thicker and fuller from products (aka dirty).


 Awesome! I'm the same way though. I hate having stuff in my hair. It always kills me when I get hair products in my birchbox. I will definitely have to try out the lab series moisturizer then.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






My latest pick two. Weird that they sent a men's sample in a women's pick two. But it was free, and it's such a great sample size that it's a little hard to complain. Maybe my bf can get some use out of it. Any of you ladies tried using men's products? I can't imagine that our skin can be so different that I can't use it, right?




Yep...I've tried some men's scrub (evolution man) that they sent me in a pick two and absolutely loved it. In fact, if I ever run out of scrubs, I plan on buying it. I actually like it better than Suki and it's cheaper. Right now, I'm using up another men's scrub that I got from Clinique. It's only soso. Hubby is just not into skin care, lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 3, 2014)

I was told a few years ago by a woman working at the Clinique counter and then it was confirmed by a friend's mom who works for Clinique corporate (higher up. I forgot what she did exactly) that the Clinique Men's line is exactly the women's line but in darker packaging. The men's moisturizer is the same as the dramatically different but cheaper and in a different tube. I'm guessing this is the same to this day but I haven't looked into it or compared prices recently.



> Yep...I've tried some men's scrub (evolution man)Â that they sent me in a pick two and absolutely loved it. In fact, if I ever run out of scrubs, I plan on buying it. I actually like it better than Suki and it's cheaper. Right now, I'm using up another men's scrub that I got from Clinique. It'sÂ only soso.Â Hubby is just not into skin care, lol.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep...I've tried some men's scrub (evolution man) that they sent me in a pick two and absolutely loved it. In fact, if I ever run out of scrubs, I plan on buying it. I actually like it better than Suki and it's cheaper. Right now, I'm using up another men's scrub that I got from Clinique. It's only soso. Hubby is just not into skin care, lol.


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was told a few years ago by a woman working at the Clinique counter and then it was confirmed by a friend's mom who works for Clinique corporate (higher up. I forgot what she did exactly) that the Clinique Men's line is exactly the women's line but in darker packaging. The men's moisturizer is the same as the dramatically different but cheaper and in a different tube. I'm guessing this is the same to this day but I haven't looked into it or compared prices recently.

Oh, wow! Is that true? I assumed it would be okay to use men's products since skin is skin...I just never actually tried it! A part of me was still convinced there had to be a difference since men have different skin...mostly for the fact that generally they have thicker/more facial hair. Plus, higher testosterone --&gt; greater sebum production/larger pores...? At least, that's what the doc said when she prescribed me spironolactone (anti-androgen --&gt; decreased sebum production)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 4, 2014)

Meh. Marketing!



> Oh, wow! Is that true?Â I assumed it would be okay to use men's products since skin is skin...I just never actually tried it! A part of me was still convinced there had to be a difference since men have different skin...mostly for the fact that generally they have thicker/more facial hair. Plus, higher testosterone --&gt;Â greater sebum production/larger pores...? At least, that's what the doc said when she prescribed me spironolactone (anti-androgen --&gt; decreased sebum production)


----------



## wadedl (Feb 4, 2014)

At the Kiehl's store a long time ago one of the sales people was explaining that a lot of men's products are actually better than the women's for the price. Men need to get more bang for their buck in skin care so it will appeal to a wider audience.


----------



## magictodo (Feb 4, 2014)

After a lot of weak pick twos, I hit the jackpot!





Dermablend Quick-Fix Illuminator in Pearl -- FULL SIZED. This is currently selling for $25 on Birchbox, same ounces and color.

Deva three-step hair care kit -- three 1 oz. each samples. These are large samples -- enough for probably a week to try the full system.


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After a lot of weak pick twos, I hit the jackpot!





Dermablend Quick-Fix Illuminator in Pearl -- FULL SIZED. This is currently selling for $25 on Birchbox, same ounces and color.

Deva three-step hair care kit -- three 1 oz. each samples. These are large samples -- enough for probably a week to try the full system.
Thats awesome!


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 4, 2014)

> Meh. Marketing!





> At the Kiehl's store a long time ago one of the sales people was explaining that a lot of men's products are actually better than the women's for the price. Men need to get more bang for their buck in skin care so it will appeal to a wider audience.


 Duly noted! Guess my bf won't be getting my sample after all!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 4, 2014)

> > Â  Yep...I've tried some men's scrub (evolution man)Â that they sent me in a pick two and absolutely loved it. In fact, if I ever run out of scrubs, I plan on buying it. I actually like it better than Suki and it's cheaper. Right now, I'm using up another men's scrub that I got from Clinique. It'sÂ only soso.Â Hubby is just not into skin care, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ulta near me doesn't carry the Women's Dramatically Different Moisturizer. The sales girl told me not to buy the Men's Clinique "because of the smell." I took her advice, but after a couple other experiences at that Ulta, I'm now inclined to think she didn't know what she was talking about.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After a lot of weak pick twos, I hit the jackpot!





Dermablend Quick-Fix Illuminator in Pearl -- FULL SIZED. This is currently selling for $25 on Birchbox, same ounces and color.

Deva three-step hair care kit -- three 1 oz. each samples. These are large samples -- enough for probably a week to try the full system.
Wow! Nice


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ulta near me doesn't carry the Women's Dramatically Different Moisturizer. The sales girl told me not to buy the Men's Clinique "because of the smell." I took her advice, but after a couple other experiences at that Ulta, I'm now inclined to think she didn't know what she was talking about.

I was told that the Clinique men's and women's versions of the eye serum rollerballs were identical, just in different colored packaging.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a contender for WORST PICK TWO EVER!!!

1) LA Fresh Shoe Shine Wipe

2) Retrospect Flash Firm Eye Gel (foil)

Yup, two foils.  And the eye gel is a pretty small foil.  I emailed BB Ops to let them know.  There was another issue too (ordered hubby a Chuao Maple Bacon Bar as part of his V-Day gift, and it arrived broken up inside the wrapper.  If it was for me, I wouldn't care, but giving a broken candy bar as a gift seems really tacky), so I felt better tacking it on to that complaint rather than emailing about *just* that.  Although I totally would have.  Don't promise me a deluxe sample and then not deliver!  I'm wondering if they sent me a Men's Pick Two by mistake (Even though I ordered a Women's one, the order was all for dude stuff, so it would be an honest mistake!)

Ugh.  Shoe Shine wipe and eye cream.  I am not amused.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a contender for WORST PICK TWO EVER!!!

1) LA Fresh Shoe Shine Wipe

2) Retrospect Flash Firm Eye Gel (foil)

Yup, two foils.  And the eye gel is a pretty small foil.  I emailed BB Ops to let them know.  There was another issue too (ordered hubby a Chuao Maple Bacon Bar as part of his V-Day gift, and it arrived broken up inside the wrapper.  If it was for me, I wouldn't care, but giving a broken candy bar as a gift seems really tacky), so I felt better tacking it on to that complaint rather than emailing about *just* that.  Although I totally would have.  Don't promise me a deluxe sample and then not deliver!  I'm wondering if they sent me a Men's Pick Two by mistake (Even though I ordered a Women's one, the order was all for dude stuff, so it would be an honest mistake!)

Ugh.  Shoe Shine wipe and eye cream.  I am not amused.  




The shoe shine wipes were in mens boxes recently.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a contender for WORST PICK TWO EVER!!!

1) LA Fresh Shoe Shine Wipe

2) Retrospect Flash Firm Eye Gel (foil)

Yup, two foils.  And the eye gel is a pretty small foil.  I emailed BB Ops to let them know.  There was another issue too (ordered hubby a Chuao Maple Bacon Bar as part of his V-Day gift, and it arrived broken up inside the wrapper.  If it was for me, I wouldn't care, but giving a broken candy bar as a gift seems really tacky), so I felt better tacking it on to that complaint rather than emailing about *just* that.  Although I totally would have.  Don't promise me a deluxe sample and then not deliver!  I'm wondering if they sent me a Men's Pick Two by mistake (Even though I ordered a Women's one, the order was all for dude stuff, so it would be an honest mistake!)

Ugh.  Shoe Shine wipe and eye cream.  I am not amused.  




I love LA Fresh - even if its just a single packet but shoe shine wipes? Come on BB!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh wait, now I remember why I never send more than one issue per email - BECAUSE THEN THEY DON'T READ THE WHOLE THING.

Laura replied and they're sending me a new Chuao bar (YAY!), but didn't even mention the pick two.  So I replied back, copied and pasted my paragraph on the Pick Two, and asked her to look into it (nicely.  I've worked in phone/email Customer Service before, so I always make sure that my requests and replies are both detailed and kind)

So, we'll see.  Maybe my hubby can use the Shoe Shine Wipe.  Whoever put that sample pack together must have been hating their life, lol.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After a lot of weak pick twos, I hit the jackpot!





Dermablend Quick-Fix Illuminator in Pearl -- FULL SIZED. This is currently selling for $25 on Birchbox, same ounces and color.

Deva three-step hair care kit -- three 1 oz. each samples. These are large samples -- enough for probably a week to try the full system.
The Dermablend is wonderful. I rec'd the Pearl last fall and loved it so much I bought the Medium shade to cover my under eye circles. I still use the Pearl though. It doesn't give much color coverage but it brightens up the eye area and makes you look refreshed.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 7, 2014)

Just got one containing the Benta Berry scrub (meh, gave it to my boyfriend), and the SuperGoop Eye Cream (I can always use more eye cream!). Not bad, but not spectacular.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wait, now I remember why I never send more than one issue per email - BECAUSE THEN THEY DON'T READ THE WHOLE THING.

Laura replied and they're sending me a new Chuao bar (YAY!), but didn't even mention the pick two.  So I replied back, copied and pasted my paragraph on the Pick Two, and asked her to look into it (nicely.  I've worked in phone/email Customer Service before, so I always make sure that my requests and replies are both detailed and kind)

So, we'll see.  Maybe my hubby can use the Shoe Shine Wipe.  Whoever put that sample pack together must have been hating their life, lol.

Ok, so apparently the Pick Two's are out of stock, but they gave me 100 points.  Which is perfectly acceptable to me!  I love BB CS so much!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 7, 2014)

Grrr..they are out of stock again.  Just went on to place an order and bam out of stock.  How'd u get the 100 points?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 7, 2014)

> Grrr..they are out of stock again. Â Just went on to place an order and bam out of stock. Â How'd u get the 100 points?


 I was going to order because Revealed is in stock but no pick 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i don't know if I still want to order! [@]magicalmom[/@] you got the 100 PTs for your poo poo pick 2 right? That's so awesome they helped you out!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 7, 2014)

How long does it usually take to restock?


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 7, 2014)

The women's pick 2 was out, so I ordered the men's with my last order. It came today and I think it might be the best pick 2 I've ever gotten.



I'm not sure if the Lucky Tiger is full size or not, but it's large.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 7, 2014)

Man, I got a decent pick two, but it was completely ruined! I got a Jouer lipgloss (in Monaco) and a Color Club polish in a coral color -- the nailpolish exploded all over the inside of the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Oh wait, now I remember why I never send more than one issue per email - BECAUSE THEN THEY DON'T READ THE WHOLE THING. Laura replied and they're sending me a new Chuao bar (YAY!), but didn't even mention the pick two. Â So I replied back, copied and pasted my paragraph on the Pick Two, and asked her to look into it (nicely. Â I've worked in phone/email Customer Service before, so I always make sure that my requests and replies are both detailed and kind) So, we'll see. Â Maybe my hubby can use the Shoe Shine Wipe. Â Whoever put that sample pack together must have been hating their life, lol.


 When I sent in emails for multiple accounts they merged both emails and answered them in one email. I guess it depends on the person.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh wait, now I remember why I never send more than one issue per email - BECAUSE THEN THEY DON'T READ THE WHOLE THING.

Laura replied and they're sending me a new Chuao bar (YAY!), but didn't even mention the pick two.  So I replied back, copied and pasted my paragraph on the Pick Two, and asked her to look into it (nicely.  I've worked in phone/email Customer Service before, so I always make sure that my requests and replies are both detailed and kind)

So, we'll see.  Maybe my hubby can use the Shoe Shine Wipe.  Whoever put that sample pack together must have been hating their life, lol.

When I sent in emails for multiple accounts they merged both emails and answered them in one email. I guess it depends on the person. 
Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Grrr..they are out of stock again.  Just went on to place an order and bam out of stock.  How'd u get the 100 points?

I was going to order because Revealed is in stock but no pick 2



i don't know if I still want to order!

@magicalmom you got the 100 PTs for your poo poo pick 2 right? That's so awesome they helped you out! 
Yes, for the inadequate Pick Two and for the broken candy bar. If they had just let me know in the first place that they were out of stock, it would have saved me an email!  And I agree, @quene8106 !  It totally depends on the rep.  And mine was totally awesome, I just wish she had made a more thorough reply on her first email to me. 

BUT, I am totally happy with the resolution, and hopefully the Pick Twos come back in stock soon!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The women's pick 2 was out, so I ordered the men's with my last order. It came today and I think it might be the best pick 2 I've ever gotten.





I'm not sure if the Lucky Tiger is full size or not, but it's large.
I have the full sized one and it looks to be about the same size.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 8, 2014)

Well I asked BB about my gritty looking shea terra pick 2, and also had mentioned to perhaps pass on a bit of advice to put the new Beauty Protector oil in its on little packaging to maybe prevent leaking - since they just sent it in a little baggie. I find to be quite weird - no box at all! Anyway, BB sent me a new FULL SIZE shea terra! And a new BP oil - which of course leaked again but whatevs. Great customer service as always.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 8, 2014)

My exploded Color Club polish netted me 100 points. I appreciate the gesture, but I wish they would have offered another pick 2 pack (apparently they are sold out, so that's a no-go). Oh well.


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 12, 2014)

I am one of the peeps that HATED the moisturizer bc it beaded up on my skin-eeww! The scrub is gentle and bonus, I haven't noticed any breakouts!!(I have been using the same wash for 14 years-I try not to stray for too long!!)


----------



## Babs (Feb 14, 2014)

Just received Dark and Stormy polish and 1 oz tube of BeeKind body lotion. not exciting but both deluxe size. yay me


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 15, 2014)

> Just received Dark and Stormy polish and 1 oz tube of BeeKind body lotion. not exciting but both deluxe size. yay me


 I don't usually like Color Club polishes but I love dark n' stormy! It's such a great color and the formula is easy to work with.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't usually like Color Club polishes but I love dark n' stormy! It's such a great color and the formula is easy to work with.
I rec'd Dark and Stormy in my November (?) box and only recently tried it. OMG I love it so, so much that I may actually empty my first ever bottle of nail polish. This from a woman who only wears nude polish on her fingers.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 15, 2014)

I cashed in BB points for Chauo bars (Firecracker, Rocky Road and Maple Bacon) and my pick two was:

Manna Kadar Sheer Glo shimmer lotion  0.27 oz/ 8 ml

Embryolisse Lait-Creme  Concentre 0.17 oz/ 5 ml

 This is the first shimmer lotion I have ever liked, light weight, blends beautifully, subtle shimmer. The color is peachy pink that blends out extremely sheer. I will be using this and 0.27 oz should last me for ages. Shame it is not for sale in the BB shop, but other Manna Kadar are there.

 The moisturizer is just meh. I'll toss it in my purse.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 16, 2014)

How does everyone else manage to get real pick twos? I have gotten chapstick and a candle, LOL. hmph


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a Number 4 non-aerosol hairspray mini in two different orders paired each time with a lip product: laqa lip mini and Laura Mercier lip gloss mini


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a smash box primer (the blue one) and a mini jouer lipgloss.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How does everyone else manage to get real pick twos? I have gotten chapstick and a candle, LOL. hmph
Good question, lol. I've never liked any of my women's pick twos, but the other day I ordered some tea and got a pretty decent men's pick two when they were out of women's. I still order one every time though.


----------



## Babs (Feb 16, 2014)

> How does everyone else manage to get real pick twos? I have gotten chapstick and a candle, LOL. hmph


 Chapstick and candle would rock my world. I keep getting tocca lotion and hair spray


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a smash box primer (the blue one) and a mini jouer lipgloss.
so jealous, I love the hydrating primer! They don't even have it for sale on the website, I wish I could buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so jealous, I love the hydrating primer! They don't even have it for sale on the website, I wish I could buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
aww don't be jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. i have no idea how i got it but i was afraid that it would break me out like the clear one but my skin agrees with it. i think that it may be sold at sephora or ulta.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh, dear. My birchbox order came in and I was so excited because I thought I got an eyeliner as one of my pick two...then I remembered I ordered the eyeliner. Womp womp. I did get a decent pick two, though. Chella highlighter and foie de jolle perfume. I've already gotten both in my boxes though.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Chapstick and candle would rock my world. I keep getting tocca lotion and hair spray

Well it's a very smalll candle, but I do understand! I don't need more hairspray and all my boxes have been drowning me in lotion this winter.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 20, 2014)

I wish I would get a Greenleaf Starlight candle as a pick-two item, it is the only scented candle I really like.


----------



## Babs (Feb 21, 2014)

Pick 2 out of stock


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 21, 2014)

got a pick two with my package today

- embryolisse lotion

- skin &amp; co truffle therapy serum - anti-aging





i have no idea how to flip my pic on iphoto so everything doesn't look backwards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 21, 2014)

My pick two from about a week ago I got Bee Kind lotion and  Pure Antioxident Therepy Vitivia. There were 8 little capsules in the Pure Antioxident.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 21, 2014)

I just received a CC Dark and Stormy mini polish and a Staniac lip stain.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pretty sweet pick two today - And eyeko black magic mascara and a Chella highlighter!  Very happy compared to the last few I've received! 
Nice!


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 21, 2014)

I got my pick 2 today!
Eyeko Mascara and Bee Kind lotion. Not bad.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a Color Club polish in Baldwin Blues and the Chella highligher pencil (received before). Pretty happy with the nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My points order came today and my mystery items were Eyeko Skinny Mini liquid liner in black (about 1/2 size of the full size) and a CC polish in "On the Rocks" which is silvery grey.
Seems like they are sending nice pick twos.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 21, 2014)

Tocca hand cream (love this stuff!) and Miss Jessie's Leave In Condish. Super happy, since the MJ is something I've been eyeballing ever since I decided to embrace my crazy wavy hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Nice pick two.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 21, 2014)

I got my pick-two, yesterday. I got a hairspray and red lip pencil. Sorry I don't have them handy, so I don't remember the brands, but the hairspray is in a squirt-sprayer that is white with a black lid, and the lip pencil is that one that I saw people getting in their boxes that twists up. I would consider them both deluxe samples, so score.

edited because sprayer not spayer


----------



## ShannonHey (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got a pick 2 with a Coola SPF30 Classic Sunscreen and Beauty Protector Shampoo.  I'm pretty disappointed even though these are deluxe samples, because this is my third time trying both of these!  I got the Coola once in my box, and then again in my most recent pick 2, and I also got the Beauty protector shampoo once in my box, and once in a sample box I got at a BB event.  I know I shouldn't complain because they were free and they are good sizes, but I was hoping to at least get one thing that I haven't already tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's the fun of the mystery pick 2 for me, I view as like a similar concept to my monthly box where I just hope to try something new and fun.


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 21, 2014)

Just got my pick two from my latest order, I got a 0.17 oz sample of skin transformer face bb and beyond and folle de joie perfume sample.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got my order in, and my Pick 2 was Color Club in On the Rocks and Beauty Protector conditioner. This was the first Pick 2 I've gotten that had truly deluxe samples! On a side note, my order shipped yesterday...and was delivered today!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I got a chance to open the order from November (yay for being back in the states) and the pick 2 was a bit meh. I got a voesh (I think) foot masque and a coastal scents quad. The foot masque could be cool but it says "professional use only" on the front so I'm scared to use it. I swatched the CS shadows and the pigmentation is almost nonexistent. So yeah... Meh.
I got the foot masque but haven't used it, im not a fan of the CS shadows all the ones I have gotten from BB have come broken.


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 21, 2014)

I just received Number 4 hair spray (which I have already sampled) and Mally lip magnifier in Nude Rose. Just tried the lip magnifier, and I like it! I was nervous about the "magnifier" aspect as I already have large lips, but I don't notice a difference. Earlier this month I got a men's pick two while the women's were sold out. It was Dr. Brandt's microdermabrasion scrub and Billy Jealousy scrub cleanser. I usually have better luck with men's pick twos, but it looks like all of them have been great lately!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 21, 2014)

Just got my pick 2.  Yay for mascara, the BP is going to the trade list!


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 21, 2014)

I got the Toni&amp;Guy Sea Salt Texturising Spray (which I've been dying to try!) and a derma e 3 step face cleanser/serum/moisturizer packet.  I'll probably try the face cleanser because I'm currently interviewing new face washes.  I'm quite happy with this pick two!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 21, 2014)

My order arrived with my pick two:

Dr. Lipp balm and

Folle De Joie perfume

Not bad, funny though after months of boxes with Dr. Lipp, I never got to try it. I finally got it in my most recent gift sub from February, so I have one for the bedside table and one for my purse. I've tried the perfume, might swap it since it seems a lot of gals like the scent and I have a ton of perfumes to use!


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Toni&amp;Guy Sea Salt Texturising Spray (which I've been dying to try!) and a derma e 3 step face cleanser/serum/moisturizer packet.  I'll probably try the face cleanser because I'm currently interviewing new face washes.  I'm quite happy with this pick two!
I just received an order with just the Toni &amp; Guy salt spray (no second sample----a pick one I guess?).  I don't think I will email them because I got it with an order I placed for a gift certificate with my points to use on my main account and I thought I remembered someone saying that they won't normally honor the pick two if you don't purchase full-size products....(even though it works when you place the order on their site




)

I already received the salt spray in my bb box last month (I think I also received it in a glossybox now that I think about it), I like it on days that I want to add extra texture (aka days I don't get up in time to spend much time on my hair!)..smells really good too.


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 21, 2014)

Bit of a bummer sample pack for me, twist band and .25 oz Tiossan Flamboyant body cream.


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bliss10977* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Bit of a bummer sample pack for me, twist band and .25 oz Tiossan Flamboyant body cream.
Oh my gosh I am so sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is that the Tiossan that smells like pencil lead?


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 22, 2014)

> Â I wish I would get a Greenleaf Starlight candle as a pick-two item, it is the only scented candle I really like.


 I love that candle! I haven't burned it yet because I don't want to use it up. I have it sitting on my bathroom vanity so my bathroom smells nice.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Feb 22, 2014)

My Pick Two were Beauty &amp; Protect Conditioner sample &amp; Sumita Black Eye Liner.


----------



## sarahe02 (Feb 22, 2014)

My pick two with the order I received today, eyeko mascara (which I've been wanting to try!), and the tiossan body cream with the interesting scent. Not terrible though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tessak (Feb 22, 2014)

Got a mini Color Club and a packet of Nelson j Beverly Hills hair mask yesterday. Both items (inside the SEALED pick two bag) were covered in liquid foundation that was smeared everywhere. I rinsed them off and they're fine, butâ€¦ strange.


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 22, 2014)

> Oh my gosh I am so sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is that the Tiossan that smells like pencil lead?


 I couldn't put my finger on what it smelled like, but yes that's exactly right!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Due to order complications and amazing BB CS I ended up with 3 pick twos. Each one has a vasanti. The other 3 samples are the Laura Mercier compact( actually in my skin tone!) , a silver color club polish, and a beauty protector shampoo.

I think these are nice pick twos! I already had 2 vasantis, and 1 of each of the other samples, but more for me to share! I am very pleased with the pick two selections!!!





Great pick twos.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my pick two today. Beauty protector shampoo and folle de joie perfume. A good pick two. 


Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got so lucky with my Pick 2...it was actually 3!





the eyeko mascara - I am swimming in mascara but I have heard so many great things about this I'm excited!

Color Club in On the Rocks - Perfect because I have been wanting a good silver...all the subs keep sending me golds!

Beauty Protector conditioner - I loved the spray, happy to try the conditioner.

Such a great Pick 2!
That's awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The pick 2 I received today (on top of the GWP bag). Meh, skincare, but I'll give it a shot





DDF Amplifying Elixir

derma e Soothing Cleanser/Soothing Serum/Soothing Moisturizing Creme
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my orders came today...




I can't say that I'm very excited about this pick two. I already have a canister of foot wipes and this is my 3rd tube of the Eyeko mascara from Birchbox. 





I'm really pissed that my other package wasn't delivered today despite being on the same truck as my first package. Tracking said they were both out for delivery but the mailman only left one. When I checked tracking on the other a little while ago, it says "available for pickup". I checked my mailbox again but there is no slip for me to take to the post office. I want my effin' Clarisonic dammit! 
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The pick 2 I received today (on top of the GWP bag). Meh, skincare, but I'll give it a shot





DDF Amplifying Elixir
derma e Soothing Cleanser/Soothing Serum/Soothing Moisturizing Creme

Make sure you test to make sure you're not allergic to that DDF elixir before you put it everywhere. I read that a lot of girls were having reactions to it and it felt like their faces were sunburnt... I had a weird reaction to it as well though not as bad as others. It seriously works amazingly but after like two days my face looked really really tan. Which is weird because I am pale as a ghost and do not naturally tan. Lol Thanks for posting about that, I received the DDF a while back and have not tried it yet.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I received a pick 2 today:  Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Compact in Sand and the Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation in Dark.  Both of these items are completely unusable for me due to the fact that my skin tone is light!  Would you contact Birchbox about this?
That would have been a great pick two if they would have sent the right colors. Hope you were able to contact them and get that sorted out.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 22, 2014)

> > Â  So I received a pick 2 today:Â  Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Compact in Sand and the Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation in Dark.Â  Both of these items are completely unusable for me due to the fact that my skin tone is light!Â  Would you contact Birchbox about this?
> 
> 
> That would have been a great pick two if they would have sent the right colors. Hope you were able to contact them and get that sorted out.


 I would contact Laura Mercier through the e-mail on their website and say, "Hey, I received these samples and your product looks awesome. Could you send me samples in my skintone?"


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 22, 2014)

Got my Pick 2. It's a bummer but the thing I think is most concerning is the dried up orangey foundation like product that is all over the bag, the shampoo bottle, and on the inside of the Juicy card. I don't know if it's worth complaining about but it's odd! That spillage is all on the inside of the bag and my order was just tea and a Chauo bar so it didn't come from my box.. Is it worth dropping them a "just so you know" email?


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 22, 2014)

> Got my Pick 2. It's a bummer but the thing I think is most concerning is the dried up orangey foundation like product that is all over the bag, the shampoo bottle, and on the inside of the Juicy card. I don't know if it's worth complaining about but it's odd! That spillage is all on the inside of the bag and my order was just tea and a Chauo bar so it didn't come from my box.. Is it worth dropping them a "just so you know" email?


 Someone else posted about foundation all over the inside of their pick 2 bag as well. I think you should let them know.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my pick 2.  Yay for mascara, the BP is going to the trade list!




I received this same pack yesterday.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 22, 2014)

I got the shampoo as well and the white Color Club (sigh, I have two others from previous dupe boxes).


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 22, 2014)

Nelson J Hair Mask and Harvey Prince Hello.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Got my Pick 2. It's a bummer but the thing I think is most concerning is the dried up orangey foundation like product that is all over the bag, the shampoo bottle, and on the inside of the Juicy card. I don't know if it's worth complaining about but it's odd! That spillage is all on the inside of the bag and my order was just tea and a Chauo bar so it didn't come from my box.. Is it worth dropping them a "just so you know" email?


 Yeah send them an email with a pic of the damaged item. I sent a complaint email because my full sized bp oil spilled all over the box and my jouer lipgloss set was open and had a hair on the seal. Paulina gave me 100 points, apologized, and will be sending a replacement in the mail. I will send the damaged items back to them via priority mail (they sent the label).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 23, 2014)

From the stories I've read about BB CS over the year+ on MUT, Paulina is probably a angel. A goddess among CS agents!



> Yeah send them an email with a pic of the damaged item. I sent a complaint email because my full sized bp oil spilled all over the box and my jouer lipgloss set was open and had a hair on the seal. Paulina gave me 100 points, apologized, and will be sending a replacement in the mail. I will send the damaged items back to them via priority mail (they sent the label).


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 23, 2014)

I got a deluxe hair spray which was nice and a dirty twist tie. It looks like it has lipstick on it but I didn't order lipstick..... It wasn't even in the pick 2 bag it was just floating my box of stuff. I normally do not like to complain to bb about pick 2s since they are free but this was just gross! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 23, 2014)

> I got a deluxe hair spray which was nice and a dirty twist tie. It looks like it has lipstick on it but I didn't order lipstick..... It wasn't even in the pick 2 bag it was just floating my box of stuff. I normally do not like to complain to bb about pick 2s since they are free but this was just gross! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh man I just received the exact same one! Silver hairband with pink stains on it! I thought it was maybe already on my hands somehow but I guess not! I hate complaining too, I'm still waiting to hear back from them about an Ahmad dented tea chest I ordered, looks like it's from the clearance bin! What's going on BB??


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm definitely going to email them- with a picture. Dirty stuff is just gross!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2014)

> From the stories I've read about BB CS over the year+ on MUT, Paulina is probably a angel. A goddess among CS agents!


 Yes she is! I've been dealing with her since I became a member two years ago and she always comes through with a great resolution. She even gave me a pick two of smash box and jouer because she felt bad about me getting hair accessories I couldn't use on more than one occasion.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Feb 23, 2014)

> Tocca hand cream (love this stuff!) and Miss Jessie's Leave In Condish. Super happy, since the MJ is something I've been eyeballing ever since I decided to embrace my crazy wavy hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Miss Jessie's Leave in Condish is amazing!! It is the only product I've ever used on my hair that got rid of my frizz and made my curls look pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it'll make your hair feel super thick (which could be good or bad depending on how your hair is normally). I think it says to put it on when your hair is wet but I've always gotten the best results by using it when my hair is almost dry then twisting it to shape the curls. Hopefully it works well for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SammyP (Feb 23, 2014)

I received a Vasanti scrub and the Chella pencil.  The funny part is my order was for a full size Vasanti.  Glad to have one for travel as it is one of my favorite all time Birchbox products.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 23, 2014)

I just received a Manna Kadar highlighter (dupe) and a Beauty Protector conditioner.  I've yet to receive any Beauty Protector products in my boxes so I was glad to finally get a chance to try it!


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 23, 2014)

I just opened my mystery pack...  A large deluxe sample of Vasanti scrub, and a tube of the DDF amplifying elixir.

My husband uses the Vasanti, so that'll get used, and is kind of convenient because our full size is running low.

The DDF I wont have any use for.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 24, 2014)

In today's order. Not a bad pick two, but I already have both from my boxes lol!


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 24, 2014)

I got a Jouer mini lip gloss in pink glace &amp; derma e 3 step foil packet. So one great item and meh item. Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 24, 2014)

I placed 2 orders and got 2 pick twos.



My chella/hairspray had what looked like foundation all over it! Yuck!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

@caseybean025  did you see mine up there? its so odd!! looks like a handful of us have had this issue. i sent them an email last night but have yet to hear back.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 24, 2014)

All those pick2s with foundation on them make me think of some kind of gangster turf war. Maybe ipsy planted a bomb inside a box of those benefit big easy peelies!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 24, 2014)

> @caseybean025 Â  did you see mine up there? its so odd!! looks like a handful of us have had this issue. i sent them an email last night but have yet to hear back.


 That is super weird! I wonder wth happened! At first I though my chella pencil melted, but nope. It's completely intact. I'm curious what they end up telling you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol YESSS. At first I thought my shampoo leaked but then I realized this is the 8th BP shampoo they've sent me and it is definitely not orange-brown



> That is super weird! I wonder wth happened! At first I though my chella pencil melted, but nope. It's completely intact. I'm curious what they end up telling you!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 24, 2014)

> All those pick2s with foundation on them make me think of some kind of gangster turf war. Maybe ipsy planted a bomb inside a box of those benefit big easy peelies!


 I'm just glad it exploded before it got to me! It appears that the foundation would clash with my skin tone. Lmao.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 24, 2014)

My pick two... Hello and grand central beauty smart skin polisher. I've been wanting to try hello since I love some of the other Harvey prince fragrances and the other sample I've never heard of. But it's all good.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 24, 2014)

Got a pick two today, CC Dark n' Stormy (already have this, going to pass it on to a friend) and eyeko mini eyeliner in black.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 24, 2014)

Man, I wonder what they are storing the BP shampoo and conditioners in -- I got the shampoo in a mystery pack today, and it has streaks of orange crud on it, too. The other item was a moisturizer I didn't even know BB had sampled before! Phenome -- looks interesting, not sure if I will try it, or put it up for trade. It's a decent sample, nicely packaged.


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 24, 2014)

Got the Honest Healing Balm and the Manna shimmer lotion, the Healing Balm smells nice ETA: (to me it smells nice, my son wrinkled his nose at it haha!)


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 24, 2014)

I got my order today but no pick two!! ðŸ˜© when I ordered the women's were OOS so I ordered a men's pick two. Anyone know if those went OOS recently as we'll?? Sad face... But maybe that means I'll get one of the special CS pick2s?


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 25, 2014)

my pick two today:





I got hello in my box this month and the salt spray will go on the trade list they do nothing for my already frizzy hair.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 25, 2014)

> my pick two today:
> 
> I got hello in my box this month and the salt spray will go on the trade list they do nothing for my already frizzy hair.Â


 Toni and guy should trade nicely!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My pick two... Hello and grand central beauty smart skin polisher. I've been wanting to try hello since I love some of the other Harvey prince fragrances and the other sample I've never heard of. But it's all good.




I really like the exfoliator, but you have to wait until it's almost dry (don't use a lot) before it starts beading up. How's the HP Hello? Everyone seems to love it, but I have yet to sniff. I'm actually wearing HP Journey right now because I'm on a mission to finish the vial for some reason, but am unlikely to purchase.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 25, 2014)

> I really like the exfoliator, but you have to wait until it's almostÂ dry (don't use a lot) before it starts beading up. How's the HP Hello? Everyone seems to love it, but I have yet to sniff. I'm actually wearing HP Journey right now because I'm on a mission to finish the vial for some reason, but am unlikely to repurchase.Â


 I haven't tried the hello yet. But I will be trying it today so I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 25, 2014)

I got the Harvey Prince - Hello and a bottle of Number 4 non-aerosol hair spray. This is the second time I've gotten the mystery pack, and both times I've ended up with a dupe of something I got in my monthly box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, it was free! I am going to trade both.


----------



## magictodo (Feb 25, 2014)

I got the CC Dark 'n' Stormy and the True&amp;Co truffle face lotion. The smell of the lotion ...


----------



## Babs (Feb 25, 2014)

> I got the CC Dark 'n' Stormy and the True&amp;Co truffle face lotion. The smell of the lotion ...  :undwech:


 Haha I actually like it. It reminds me of chocolate cherry liquor. Not sure if the lotion does anything even though I'm half way through with my tiny 5ml tube.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Got CC dark &amp; stormy and Staniac. Awesome pick two, but I already have both.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 25, 2014)

Joie perfume sample &amp; Benta Berry G1 thing

eh


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 25, 2014)

Shimmer lotion &amp; Toni and Guy sea salt spray in today's order. Excited to try two new things!


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 25, 2014)

> Haha I actually like it. It reminds me of chocolate cherry liquor. Not sure if the lotion does anything even though I'm half way through with my tiny 5ml tube.


 I like the scent too! Also not sure it's doing anything, but I use so many different samples it's hard to know what's doing what, if anything! Lol!


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 25, 2014)

> I really like the exfoliator, but you have to wait until it's almostÂ dry (don't use a lot) before it starts beading up. How's the HP Hello? Everyone seems to love it, but I have yet to sniff. I'm actually wearing HP Journey right now because I'm on a mission to finish the vial for some reason, but am unlikely to purchase.Â


 I really like Hello. A lot of fragrances turn into the same kind of scent on my skin, which is a good scent, but I don't really need 10 different perfumes that smell the same lol. Hello doesn't do that trick and it's sort of light and crispy but warm...if that makes sense lol


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Feb 25, 2014)

I got dark n stormy from Color Club and (another) non aerosol hairspray from Number 4. The hairspray bottle looks like it was in someone's jeans pocket. It has a bluish stain on it. The barcode also has some dirt on it (???) I'm not too worried because it looks safe to use still, but it's weird. At least isn't as bad as the foundation problem


----------



## LadyK (Feb 25, 2014)

I received a pick two with the Toni and Guy sea salt spray and a twistband.  I had to laugh when I saw the sea salt spray, I love them and they work for me, but now I have four of them, lol.  Now it needs to be summer so I can wear my beachy look!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 25, 2014)

I tried the hello today and I liked it too. Not quite as much as skinny chic but I will use it ðŸ˜Š


----------



## bubbalou33 (Feb 25, 2014)

I recently received Chella highlighter and CC On the rocks. I have Dark N Stormy which is a darker version of On the rocks. I've been anxiously waiting to try the Chella. I was almost going to buy the Stila inner rim liner so this came just on time.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 26, 2014)

I got another folle de joie perfume and jr watkins hand and cuticle salve in lemon.  A win for me!


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 27, 2014)

I just placed orders for 2 gift subscriptions....separately, of course, so I could snag 2 Pick Twos. I feel kind of greedy, but a kid at school threw a pencil at my head today, so I feel I've earned a little extra something.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just placed orders for 2 gift subscriptions....separately, of course, so I could snag 2 Pick Twos. I feel kind of greedy, but a kid at school threw a pencil at my head today, so I feel I've earned a little extra something.


----------



## ShannonHey (Feb 27, 2014)

Got a men's pick 2 today:  Jack Black Industrial strength hand healer, and Billy Jealousy liquid sand face exfoliator.  I'm totally stealing the hand cream for myself muahaha


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got a men's pick 2 today:  Jack Black Industrial strength hand healer, and Billy Jealousy liquid sand face exfoliator.  I'm totally stealing the hand cream for myself muahaha 




I got the same one!  The hand healer is definitely going into my Comic Con survival kit (four weeks away!), and I think the scrub could be unisex as well.  At least I'm going to give it a try since it's not super heavily dude-scented.  I just tried it on the back of my hand, and it actually reminds me texture-wise of that Dr. Brandt stuff that is about eighty bucks a tube that I love, but THIRTY-NINE DOLLARS AN OUNCE is not happening.  Not even with points.  The Billy Jealousy stuff is $24 a tube -- and that's for *eight* ounces, so it's three bucks an ounce.  That's much more my speed.


----------



## natashaia (Feb 28, 2014)

I got the dermaE 3 step foils and a chapstick. i am excited to try the dermaE, but this is my 3rd pick2 chapstick. oh well. luck of the draw!


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 28, 2014)

I emailed bb to let them know about the dirty twist tie. I didn't ask for anything, I just thought they should know. Well their awesome customer service is sending me a new pick 2 and in the shipping email it says they are sending the jouer lipgloss in pink glacÃ© and the Smashbox face primer. It's not labeled as a pick 2 though it says something "makeup pick". If that's what I get I'm not complaining!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed bb to let them know about the dirty twist tie. I didn't ask for anything, I just thought they should know. Well their awesome customer service is sending me a new pick 2 and in the shipping email it says they are sending the jouer lipgloss in pink glacÃ© and the Smashbox face primer. It's not labeled as a pick 2 though it says something "makeup pick". If that's what I get I'm not complaining!


That's awesome!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the same one!  The hand healer is definitely going into my Comic Con survival kit (four weeks away!), and I think the scrub could be unisex as well.  At least I'm going to give it a try since it's not super heavily dude-scented.  I just tried it on the back of my hand, and it actually reminds me texture-wise of that Dr. Brandt stuff that is about eighty bucks a tube that I love, but THIRTY-NINE DOLLARS AN OUNCE is not happening.  Not even with points.  The Billy Jealousy stuff is $24 a tube -- and that's for *eight* ounces, so it's three bucks an ounce.  That's much more my speed.
FYI I love that Dr. Brandt Microdermbrasion stuff too (or whatever it's called) but also think the price is outlandish. It's currently a 100 point perk at Sephora so I redeemed a couple of them. Pretty sure it was .25 oz (I can check when I get home if you want), so I figured it was a decent deal (~$10 value and something I know I like!).


----------



## ShannonHey (Feb 28, 2014)

For some reason I just received an extra men's pick 2 today, one day after the other one arrived with my order!  I just checked and I was not charged for it, but it was addressed to me and everything, so its a mystery (lol pun).  Anyway, the new one contained ANOTHER billy jealously liquid sand, and a Gentleman's Bodywash which smells amazing.

 I love the Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion as well, but sub Vasanti as the next best thing because the price difference.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed bb to let them know about the dirty twist tie. I didn't ask for anything, I just thought they should know. Well their awesome customer service is sending me a new pick 2 and in the shipping email it says they are sending the jouer lipgloss in pink glacÃ© and the Smashbox face primer. It's not labeled as a pick 2 though it says something "makeup pick". If that's what I get I'm not complaining!
i got that via their cs when i had an issue with some samples from them. it must be their crowd-pleaser pick two. enjoy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abreeskye (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed bb to let them know about the dirty twist tie. I didn't ask for anything, I just thought they should know. Well their awesome customer service is sending me a new pick 2 and in the shipping email it says they are sending the jouer lipgloss in pink glacÃ© and the Smashbox face primer. It's not labeled as a pick 2 though it says something "makeup pick". If that's what I get I'm not complaining!
My most recent order from Birchbox came in damaged.  I think the Bain de Terre finishing spray just wasn't packaged properly, and it put stress on one of the bottom corners of the box, and there was a pretty good sized hole poked through.  My spray was empty (The cap was off, but in the box, I imagine it just sprayed out in transit ... my box smelled good, lol) and my mystery pick two was missing (fell out of the hole?!)  I made sure to take lots of pictures, and emailed customer service.  And as usual, they rocked it ... and are sending me a new spray, new pick two, and gave me 100 points.  I hope I get a pick two like you did!  Argh.  But my invoice just says Mystery Pick Two, so it probably won't be, lol.


----------



## xciaobellax (Mar 1, 2014)

That's cool that you got extra points though!!!



> My most recent order from Birchbox came in damaged.Â  I think the Bain de Terre finishing spray just wasn't packaged properly, and it put stress on one of the bottom corners of the box, and there was a pretty good sized hole poked through.Â  My spray was empty (The cap was off, but in the box, I imagine it just sprayed out in transit ... my box smelled good, lol) and my mystery pick two was missing (fell out of the hole?!)Â  I made sure to take lots of pictures, and emailed customer service.Â  And as usual, they rocked it ... and are sending me a new spray, new pick two, and gave me 100 points.Â  I hope I get a pick two like you did!Â  Argh.Â  But my invoice just says Mystery Pick Two, so it probably won't be, lol.Â


I emailed bob to let them know about the dirty twist tie. I didn't ask for anything, I just thought they should know. Well their awesome customer service is sending me a new pick 2 and in the shipping email it says


----------



## angienharry (Mar 1, 2014)

My pick two came today. Ruby wing polish and a twist band pony tail holder. Not my best but not my worst either. I've never tried the ruby wing polish but I wish it wasn't quite so gold/party/festive.


----------



## Andi B (Mar 1, 2014)

Slightly OT, but still related to their awesome CS.....

Around last October, I ordered a Benefit set that had several full size items and a small sample vial of their Laugh with me Leelee perfume.  When I received it, the perfume vial was empty, but it the box didn't smell like it had leaked.  I couldn't figure out what happened, but I really wasn't concerned enough about a small sample vial of perfume to complain. 

Fast forward to December.... I got an email saying that it had come to their attention that there was a problem with the perfume in that set, so they were sending me a FULL SIZE bottle as a replacement!!!  Not only that, but they sent it overnight, so I practically got it in my mailbox the same day as the email.  I've never seen such amazing customer service, especially when I never contacted them about the problem! I will definitely be a subscriber for life!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My pick two came today. Ruby wing polish and a twist band pony tail holder. Not my best but not my worst either. I've never tried the ruby wing polish but I wish it wasn't quite so gold/party/festive. 


I think you got the full size of the ruby wing polish??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's amazing!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 1, 2014)

> I think you got the full size of the ruby wing polish??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's amazing!


 Not full sized but plenty big enough for nail polish. I never finish them anyways. I'm so curious what color it changes into. I won't get to try it until tomorrow though.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slightly OT, but still related to their awesome CS.....

Around last October, I ordered a Benefit set that had several full size items and a small sample vial of their Laugh with me Leelee perfume.  When I received it, the perfume vial was empty, but it the box didn't smell like it had leaked.  I couldn't figure out what happened, but I really wasn't concerned enough about a small sample vial of perfume to complain. 

Fast forward to December.... I got an email saying that it had come to their attention that there was a problem with the perfume in that set, so they were sending me a FULL SIZE bottle as a replacement!!!  Not only that, but they sent it overnight, so I practically got it in my mailbox the same day as the email.  I've never seen such amazing customer service, especially when I never contacted them about the problem! I will definitely be a subscriber for life!
Wow, that's awesome!  Enjoy the perfume.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 1, 2014)

> > I think you got the full size of the ruby wing polish??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's amazing!
> 
> 
> Not full sized but plenty big enough for nail polish. I never finish them anyways. I'm so curious what color it changes into. I won't get to try it until tomorrow though.


 Gold to Copper? It should have a sticker on the top of the handle? I hope Birchbox samples it again this month. I really want to try it.


----------



## angienharry (Mar 1, 2014)

> Gold to Copper? It should have a sticker on the top of the handle? I hope Birchbox samples it again this month. I really want to try it.


 Thanks so much! You were absolutely right, sticker on the top. I feel like a dork now...lol.


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 1, 2014)

I have the full-size, it's definitely the sample &amp; it turns pink in the sun. Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My pick two came today. Ruby wing polish and a twist band pony tail holder. Not my best but not my worst either. I've never tried the ruby wing polish but I wish it wasn't quite so gold/party/festive. 


I would love this pick two! I'm wearing a similarly colored Twistband in my bun at the moment. I received the Ruby Wing Kitten Heels polish in my February box and it was so fun (Barbie pink to a coral red). I agree that the glitter is a little over the top, but I'd totally wear it on my toes with sandals this spring.


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 3, 2014)

My last pick 2 was a Chella highlighter pencil and a Folle de Joie perfume sample. Not a big fan of the perfume, but I love the Chella. I didn't mind getting a dupe of that!


----------



## pdxlady (Mar 3, 2014)

I got Klorane dry shampoo and Acure shampoo. Both are pretty big, which is nice. But the Acure shampoo is made with stem cells? Weird

Last one before this had Dr Jart BB cream and supergoop eye cream


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 3, 2014)

Got a pick two today- Ruby Wing polish in Kitten Heels and Harvey Prince perfume in Journey

Been wanting to try the Ruby Wing. It should be fun.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 3, 2014)

> I got Klorane dry shampoo and Acure shampoo. Both are pretty big, which is nice. But the Acure shampoo is made with stem cells? Weird Last one before this had Dr Jart BB cream and supergoop eye cream


 It's plant stem cells! I remember when bb first sampled this- the birchbox Facebook mob were in an uproar because they thought it was made I human stem cells!


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 4, 2014)

> It's plant stem cells! I remember when bb first sampled this- the birchbox Facebook mob were in an uproar because they thought it was made I human stem cells!


 Lol. The madness!!!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 4, 2014)

> I got Klorane dry shampoo and Acure shampoo. Both are pretty big, which is nice. But the Acure shampoo is made with stem cells? Weird Last one before this had Dr Jart BB cream and supergoop eye cream


 Love this pick two!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 4, 2014)

I never get any pick twos that are big.  I got two foil packets with bb cream or something - one being way too dark for me and a little anti-wrinkle cream tube.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 4, 2014)

My latest Pick 2 was Eyeko Skinny Mini eyeliner and Paula's Choice Vit C serum.

That's a big improvement over my previous Pick 2's.  I have another one headed to me soon.


----------



## cupcaketara (Mar 4, 2014)

Got an order last night - my pick 2 was the Skin&amp;Co Truffle Therapy Cream and Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle. The cream is fine, very expensive, but I'm really excited about the BP - I've never received it and I have friends who swear by it. I will say, I tried it this morning and my hair feels nice and soft. So that's good.


----------



## Bikerchic (Mar 4, 2014)

I got a pick 2 yesterday that was the No. 4 non aerosol hairspray and the Honest Co healing balm.  Both are dupes for me, but they are things I will use.  Not a super exciting pick 2 but it could have been so much worse!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest Pick 2 was Eyeko Skinny Mini eyeliner and Paula's Choice Vit C serum.

That's a big improvement over my previous Pick 2's.  I have another one headed to me soon.  
That serum is amazing!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 4, 2014)

Just got a pick two- Beauty Protector Spray and Beauty Protector Shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Will use both, no complaints!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Got a Tocca Hand cream and Honest healing balm.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Got a Tocca Hand cream and Honest healing balm. 
ooh that's a good one!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ooh that's a good one!
Yeah, it is.  And I'm already a huge fan of the healing balm so nice to have a mini one to travel with.  Also, an FYI on that product, I lent it to a friend who was breast feeding and she found it to be super helpful for her ta-tas!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my pick two today...Chapstick Hydration Lock and Eyeko Black Magic mascara. I am swimming in mascara and I too need to work on not clinging to it for months and months now that I have plenty, but I really wanted to try this one and I haven't gotten it in my box yet, so I'm super excited! And I can always use chapstick! Way better than another lip product or nail polish dupe.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I finally received a good mystery pack!! I received another sample of Vasanti, and a sample of Ayres body butter in midnight tango. The Vasanti seems to be much fuller than the sample I received a while ago in my Birchbox. I'm very happy this time! 





Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Two pick twos in the mail today.  The first was a pick two that I through on my BB year subscription.  I wasn't even sure if it would take, since they'd then have to ship out the pick two on their own, but I ended up getting DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer and Tocca Grapefruit/Cucumber Hand Cream, both decent sample sizes.  I'm only meh on the DDF (I already sampled it through BB), but I'll use both, so I consider it a big win.

The second one came from an actual order, and I received the 12 Benefits and 2 Fresh Feet wipes.  Super excited about the 12 Benefits.  Unimpressed with the feet wipes.  Still, overall I am VERY happy with my pick twos!
Nice!


----------



## abreeskye (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got my mystery pick 2 replacement!





Embroylisse Nourishing Moisturizer and Ruby Wings Color Changing Nail Polish in Ride Em Cowgirl.  Neither of these are dupes for me, so I'm excited!  (I've gotten THREE Ruffians in Hedge Fund in past Mystery Pick Twos, hahah!)


----------



## abreeskye (Mar 5, 2014)

And, wow.  My picture came out huge, lol.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 5, 2014)

Got another pick two today. The Harvey Prince in Hello and Color club in Top Shelf. Nail polish was a dupe. I have gotten 4 nail polishes in pick twos.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Mar 5, 2014)

My pick two came today! I got the Suki Scrub, and Dr. Lipp. I'm excited about this one. There was pink stuff all over the Suki.  It's still usable though.  I've emailed Birchbox to let them know already.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pick two came today! I got the Suki Scrub, and Dr. Lipp. I'm excited about this one. There was pink stuff all over the Suki.  It's still usable though.  I've emailed Birchbox to let them know already.




That is a great pick two!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 5, 2014)

I upgraded to an annual sub today and forgot to order a pick two...so I emailed CS. Paulina wrote back:

"Thank you so much for being in touch and for signing up for a yearly subscription! So you know, the Mystery Pick Two sample pack is only valid with full-sized product orders from the shop. With that said, I'm happy to make an exception and put a Mystery Pack order in for you -- just something to note for the future. "

Super happy that she was kind enough to do that, but I didn't realize that you couldn't add on a pick two with an annual sub. I thought I had done that with my other sub. Has anyone else had luck getting the pick two with an upgrade?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I upgraded to an annual sub today and forgot to order a pick two...so I emailed CS. Paulina wrote back:

"Thank you so much for being in touch and for signing up for a yearly subscription! So you know, the Mystery Pick Two sample pack is only valid with full-sized product orders from the shop. With that said, I'm happy to make an exception and put a Mystery Pack order in for you -- just something to note for the future. "

Super happy that she was kind enough to do that, but I didn't realize that you couldn't add on a pick two with an annual sub. I thought I had done that with my other sub. Has anyone else had luck getting the pick two with an upgrade?

I upgraded to the yearly sub with that 99 code, and added a pick 2, and it apparently shipped already.. so that's odd they'd say that. :/!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 6, 2014)

> I upgraded to an annual sub today and forgot to order a pick two...so I emailed CS. Paulina wrote back: "Thank you so much for being in touch and for signing up for a yearly subscription! So you know, the Mystery Pick Two sample pack is only valid with full-sized product orders from the shop. With that said, I'm happy to make an exception and put a Mystery Pack order in for you -- just something to note for the future. " Super happy that she was kind enough to do that, but I didn't realize that you couldn't add on a pick two with an annual sub. I thought I had done that with my other sub. Has anyone else had luck getting the pick two with an upgrade?


 My friend did the same thing as you yesterday and Kristina told her the same thing on the phone but she wouldn't do it for her. So I had her email and try that way. Must be new that they are cracking down on that. I've done it myself previously and have read numerous people here having no problem getting a free pick two with the purchase of an annual sub.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2014)

I think it's a glitch in the system that allows you to do it.  They're probably not reviewing orders to make sure that no one does this, but since it's not "allowed", they'll probably not let people add them on if they forget (unless a CS person is feeling kind and does a one time exception!)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 6, 2014)

If you do it online and the system lets you, they let it go through--but they are much tougher over the phone.  When I upgraded to an annual sub I was able to use the $99 promo, add a pick two, and add the free hair dryer that was offered (because you could add it to your cart instead of having to use a promo code).  But, I doubt they will do anything quite like that again for a while--the hair dryer specifically said it could not be a gift with a subscription purchase, but the system allowed it, so they honored it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far my pick 2's over the last three months have been:

2 foil packets: Mereadesso all in one moisturizer &amp; Voesh lotion

Elizabeth Arden lipgloss &amp; Dr. Bandt BB Cream

Beauty Protector leave in conditioner &amp; Bain de Terre macadamia oil conditioner

Dermablend quick-fix illuminator &amp; Bain de Terre macadamia oil conditioner

So hopefully I don't get those in my box!  And it sucks my first one was just foil packets.
Those are great pick twos, I have the worst luck when it comes to those.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2014)

My latest pick 2

Juicy La La perfume and Camille hand cream

Not terrible, but not terribly exciting either.


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Mar 6, 2014)

I received my first Pick 2 today. Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls and a little tester of Atelier Cologne in Vanille Insensee. Kind of lame  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 6, 2014)

Big fat meh




lol


----------



## lovepink (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Big fat meh



lol




Pick 2 twins!  Only my tea was mango.  I just emailed BB because I am sending my whole order back, pick 2 included! (I had wanted to cancel it but it shipped before I had the chance!)


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Big fat meh



lol




i got that pick two also. i would've been happy with this if i didn't get both items last month -___-


----------



## devadorned (Mar 7, 2014)

The full size Cynthia Rowley liquid eyeliner! Hilarious because I ordered this pick 2 with the eyeko mascara&amp;mini eyeliner set. 
Nail Rock Glitter, which I can certainly tolerate much better than being sent green sequins for my nails!

I'm very curious who packs these boxes, happy/confused about this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though the reviews on the Cynthia Rowley are a bit dim


----------



## magsatron (Mar 7, 2014)

a messy, low quality cell phone pic of my my very 1st birchbox order! Pick 2 is the harvey prince hello (which I got in my sub &amp; will probably gift) &amp; the sugarbomb by benefit, which I am beyond stoked about.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






The full size Cynthia Rowley liquid eyeliner! Hilarious because I ordered this pick 2 with the eyeko mascara&amp;mini eyeliner set. 
Nail Rock Glitter, which I can certainly tolerate much better than being sent green sequins for my nails!

I'm very curious who packs these boxes, happy/confused about this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though the reviews on the Cynthia Rowley are a bit dim


As far as mystery packs go, this is a darn good one! I personally don't need any more eyeliner and I already received the nail rock in pink glitter and swapped it.. But still, this is pretty good! I wonder who packs them too. I'm pretty sure whoever it is does not look at your past boxes at all b/c I've only gotten 2 mystery packs total and both had a dupe of items that I received in a prior month's box. But I only get one when I can get it for free so it's hard to complain about free stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Mar 7, 2014)

I just got one today:



Not bad. I think I have gotten the Davines conditioner before, and I liked it but not enough to switch from what I currently use. Kind of an odd fragrance. The eyeshadow sample is new to me. I didn't buy the full size palette because I already own all the UD naked palettes. So this will be a good comparison.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 7, 2014)

They were out of women's pick two when I made my order so I got the men's. Not bad! If it ended up being something like beard oil or something very clearly for men, I was going to hand it off to my boyfriend. But, this isn't bad! I might keep these for myself!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Big fat meh



lol





I got the same pick-2.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They were out of women's pick two when I made my order so I got the men's. Not bad! If it ended up being something like beard oil or something very clearly for men, I was going to hand it off to my boyfriend. But, this isn't bad! I might keep these for myself!




Great pick two! You lucked out wonderfully. I never turn down hand cream and I've heard good things about Jack Black.


----------



## mckondik (Mar 7, 2014)

Tea and mascara for me as well. Meh!


----------



## katie4747 (Mar 7, 2014)

I only got one product in my pick two, which is disappointing, so I emailed them. What do they typically do when this happens? Do they send another pick 2?


----------



## xciaobellax (Mar 7, 2014)

They will send you another pick 2 and/or give you points!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only got one product in my pick two, which is disappointing, so I emailed them. What do they typically do when this happens? Do they send another pick 2?
They gave me 50 points the last time it happened o me, but it varies person to person


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 8, 2014)

My pick two came yesterday...a benitint and the dark n stormy color club sample. Not a huge fan of the polish, but it will make a cute gift add on.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 8, 2014)

I love trying new hair products, so the pick two I got today was perfect for me!


----------



## crescentmoon (Mar 8, 2014)

pick 2 of the truffle stuff and a glitter ruby wing polish


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 8, 2014)

My pick 2 arrived today and its just so so.  The shampoo will get used but I was really hoping for the gold glitter ruby wing or color club's dark n stormy or top shelf. The reign in spain that I received is a dupe for me.


----------



## Babs (Mar 10, 2014)

Pack 1: Juicy perfume and CC in Dark and stormy

Pack 2: HP Hello perfume and 100% pure mascara


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 11, 2014)

My latest pick two was a Juicy Viva Lala Noir (I think those are the right words; not sure if they are in the right order, though) and BP shampoo.

This is probably the best pick 2 I've ever received, so maybe my luck is changing.  I've got an order with another one in my cart, ready to go once the GWP tray shows up, so we'll see what happens with that one.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 11, 2014)

umm...so the one i got yesterday was 1 ketchup packet of Pure lotion and a foil of Origins...the kind of foil Sephora sends for free.  Yep, I emailed them.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they need to make the pick 2 a little more fair.  Let's face it - they are totally not worth 10 bucks (a lot of the ones I have gotten truly are not).  I got a tiny foil pack of a BB cream - only one of two which is close to my color and a tiny tube of anti-wrinkle cream.  At what point do you ladies actually say something?  I have not said a thing about some of the stuff I got.  The pick two's are not worth the money, but they must know that and want you to pay enough in the store to get these for "free."


----------



## Babs (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they need to make the pick 2 a little more fair.  Let's face it - they are totally not worth 10 bucks (a lot of the ones I have gotten truly are not).  I got a tiny foil pack of a BB cream - only one of two which is close to my color and a tiny tube of anti-wrinkle cream.  At what point do you ladies actually say something?  I have not said a thing about some of the stuff I got.  The pick two's are not worth the money, but they must know that and want you to pay enough in the store to get these for "free."
It's getting better but you're right, if I know what I'm getting every time, half of my orders wouldn't hit the $35 mark. At least we don't hear too many "I got two one time use sample" and if you scan the photos, many are double deluxe. I think I'm at a point where I'm almost 2 years into birchbox and all my sample packs are lackluster dupes for me to be excited.

Overall, you're right. Its definitely not "worth" the $10 but the allure of it to encourage you to spend more on an order to get it "free" may vary person to person. If they contained the more desirable products and lighten up on the perfumes especially after they raised the minimum purchase up to $35, it will tickle my fancy again.


----------



## magsatron (Mar 12, 2014)

> My pick 2 arrived today and its just so so. Â The shampoo will get used but I was really hoping for the gold glitter ruby wing or color club's dark n stormy or top shelf. The reign in spain that I received is a dupe for me. Â


 Oh my goodness, i'd have been disappointed about the Reign in Spain! I'm new to birchbox, I wasn't subscribed when they sent the wanderlust color club last year so i added it to push my total over $35 for my pick 2. I never want doubles of nail polish, bottles last so long.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 14, 2014)

I made my first birchbox order with points on Wednesday and received it today. My pick two mystery pack was The Half Up (for blonde hair...I have black hair...sigh) and a 4 pack of foils for the Eslor introductory collection. Very glad I did not pay $10 for it.


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 14, 2014)

I've gotten 2 pick 2s within the last month and between the 2 I received:

LA Fresh Oil free face cleanser wet wipe (1 count)

Color Club Reign in Spain (7ml)

Suki Face exfoliate foaming cleanser (7.5ml)

Yuzu Handmaid hand cream? (5ml)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 15, 2014)

I got my Pick-2 from my gifting a 3-month sub and buying a Chella sharpener order today. It's the Reign in Spain nail polish and a bright pink Laqa &amp; Co Little Lip thing. There's no name on it.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 15, 2014)

Latest pick 2 was a mini Color Club London Calling and a Suki exfoliating wash. An improving trend seems to have started.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 15, 2014)

I got a pick 2 today, not great, not bad.





I love that the lip balm only has 5 ingredients and I want to try it out, but I shouldn't open another balm until I use up a few!

The Kerastase is a leave-in...I love products like this and I should be able to get a few uses out of it.


----------



## feemia (Mar 15, 2014)

Suki exfoliating wash and a box of adorable mini nail files.  I only use glass nail files so these will probably go on my trade list.  The chapstick is just for size reference.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 15, 2014)

> Suki exfoliating wash and a box of adorable mini nail files. Â I only use glass nail files so these will probably go on my trade list. Â The chapstick is just for size reference.


 I love those files! They're so handy and adorable!


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello Dear MUT Ladies,  

I just placed two BB orders last night. These will be my first two mystery packs.

I'm also stoked for the acrylic organizer tray. Has anyone else ordered who will be receiving the tray? 

At any rate, I will report back with my samples.







Wish me luck!


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 15, 2014)

Just received a Pick-2 of

Color Club Dark and Stormy (I already received this but I LOVE it so much that I'm thrilled to get another)

Manna Kadar Sheer Glo (also received in a past box but like this as well)

I definitely see a trend toward better Pick-2's lately.


----------



## award04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Got my pick 2 yesterday. 2 foil packs- a LaFresh wipe and. Self Tanner wipe. No way that's worth $10. Luckily I got it free with my order. But geez--


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my pick 2 yesterday. 2 foil packs- a LaFresh wipe and. Self Tanner wipe. No way that's worth $10. Luckily I got it free with my order. But geez--

Email them with a pic of that Pick Two - they should send you out another one because they guarantee that at least one sample will be "deluxe" (as in able to be used more than once.)  I'm sorry you got a sub-par Mystery Pack!


----------



## LindaD (Mar 15, 2014)

Received a sample of the Suki scrub and Inika eyeshadow in Eternal Marine.

Also, I think I'm doing something wrong with the Suki scrub. I have a sample that I've been using once a day since mid-January and it's still about 1/3 full. I still have two more samples that I traded for and at this rate, I don't think I'll even get to the full size one I bought before it dries out. I think I'm using enough, since it's enough to scrub my whole face and focus on my dry areas. How long did it take you guys to use up your sample?


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Dear MUT Ladies,

I just placed two BB orders last night. These will be my first two mystery packs.

I'm also stoked for the acrylic organizer tray. Has anyone else ordered who will be receiving the tray?

At any rate, I will report back with my samples.






Wish me luck!
I ordered ! my order and tray should be here next week! i'm such a sucker! I also got the adorable bangle last month and I love it!


----------



## award04 (Mar 15, 2014)

> Email them with a pic of that Pick Two - they should send you out another one because they guarantee that at least one sample will be "deluxe" (as in able to be used more than once.) Â I'm sorry you got a sub-par Mystery Pack! Â


 Wow. Really? Maybe the tan towel is considered deluxe? I'll try it and see what happens. Thank you!


----------



## award04 (Mar 15, 2014)

> umm...so the one i got yesterday was 1 ketchup packet of Pure lotion and a foil of Origins...the kind of foil Sephora sends for free. Â Yep, I emailed them.


 Did they respond to your email?? If you see my Previous post - I got about the same.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Dear MUT Ladies,  

I just placed two BB orders last night. These will be my first two mystery packs.

I'm also stoked for the acrylic organizer tray. Has anyone else ordered who will be receiving the tray? 

At any rate, I will report back with my samples.






Wish me luck! 
I did the same thing! Made two orders (one on each of my accounts lol) and got two mystery packs. My tray should be here tomorrow along with my second pick two!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2014)

My first ever Pick two. I'm pretty happy with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## award04 (Mar 15, 2014)

My first ever Pick two. I'm pretty happy with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wow!! Nice!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My first ever Pick two. I'm pretty happy with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am obsessed with that stain remover!  It works so well--especially for oil based stains!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am obsessed with that stain remover!  It works so well--especially for oil based stains!

It smells SOO good too! I ordered the Tocca delicates laundry soap in this order as well so I thought it was a cute coincidence to also get the wash and stain bar in my pick 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My first ever Pick two. I'm pretty happy with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
nice!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 15, 2014)

My new pick 2! Not sure how I feel about the scent on this one, but it will get used.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered ! my order and tray should be here next week! i'm such a sucker! I also got the adorable bangle last month and I love it!
I am crazy over acrylic organizing items, so I could not pass it up! My jewelry and makeup/skin care are primarily stored and displayed in acrylic drawers and holders. I also love the green bottom with the pattern. I wish we could buy these organizers straight up.

I don't have another 50 to spend. hahahaaa 



 

Well, not til next month. 



 

We are bad, y'all. Complete addicts! hahahaaa


----------



## angienharry (Mar 15, 2014)

I got my pick two. Kinda meh for me. I've never seen the lipstick samples like this and the polish is a dupe for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my pick two. Kinda meh for me. I've never seen the lipstick samples like this and the polish is a dupe for me.




Squeeeeeee!!! If I get that Besame Lipstick sample I will die of happiness!  They're little lipstick "matches", and I've heard they're each good for about 1-2 uses.  They'd be great to throw in your purse for a night out (although I'd seal them in a little plastic bag first, because Murphy's Law hates me), and just... just... so freakin' cute.

Ok.  I'll stop now.  But CONGRATS on a great Pick Two!  I have that nail polish, and it's so perfect for Spring!  Hopefully you have a good friend to pass the dupe shade to or you can make a good swap for it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 15, 2014)

> I got my pick two. Kinda meh for me. I've never seen the lipstick samples like this and the polish is a dupe for me.


 OMG! So jealous! I would love a Besame sample!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my pick two. Kinda meh for me. I've never seen the lipstick samples like this and the polish is a dupe for me.




You have to report back on that Besame sample!! I want it SO BADLY!!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 15, 2014)

My most recent You Pick Two and the GWP Tray with my March Birchbox contents.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My most recent You Pick Two and the GWP Tray with my March Birchbox contents. 






Very nice!


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 15, 2014)

> Did they respond to your email?? If you see my Previous post - I got about the same.


 They did get back to me. Had to explain again that th Origins was a foild and not reveal able. CS sent me the current no.4 gwp...texture styling cream (1.5oz)


----------



## angienharry (Mar 15, 2014)

> You have to report back on that Besame sample!! I want it SO BADLY!!


 So those little matchbook lipstick samples are soooo cute. I tried one and I'm thinking each little matchstick will be 2 uses. The formula is nice too, moisturizing although not super long lasting. Here's a pick of the inside.


----------



## gingerneko (Mar 16, 2014)

My first pick two:

100% Pure pink grapefruit body cream (foil)

Paula's Choice Resist C15 Super Booster serum


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So those little matchbook lipstick samples are soooo cute. I tried one and I'm thinking each little matchstick will be 2 uses. The formula is nice too, moisturizing although not super long lasting. Here's a pick of the inside. 



Omg! I love that they give you a range of colors though!  I wish it was more long lasting but oh well!! Super cute!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 16, 2014)

I recently placed 2 orders, spent a fortune, but got some great stuff! I was able to get 2 mystery packs and the diamond tray and everything arrived yesterday. I love the diamond tray, it's smaller than I expected but holds my stuff pretty nicely!

I didn't take pics of my mystery packs but I found some on the web of exactly what I got in both! Besides the really small foil packet, I think I got some great items:

 











  





And here is the diamond tray getting put to use in my bathroom:


----------



## natashaia (Mar 16, 2014)

> I recently placed 2 orders, spent a fortune, but got some great stuff! I was able to get 2 mystery packs and the diamond tray and everything arrived yesterday. I love the diamond tray, it's smaller than I expected but holds my stuff pretty nicely! I didn't take pics of my mystery packs but I found some on the web of exactly what I got in both! Besides the really small foil packet, I think I got some great items: Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great pick twos! I love that perfume so much. I'm saving up to buy it!


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am crazy over acrylic organizing items, so I could not pass it up! My jewelry and makeup/skin care are primarily stored and displayed in acrylic drawers and holders. I also love the green bottom with the pattern. I wish we could buy these organizers straight up.

I don't have another 50 to spend. hahahaaa 





Well, not til next month. 





We are bad, y'all. Complete addicts! hahahaaa
trying to get more organized here. at the office and home. my office is a hooottttt messss. i have half of my polish collection here! plus new things to try.....you would never know i actually do work here!  i got some cute stuff at target on clearence the other day but i really need more.  ugh....i finally found a magnetic board for home to put items on for makeup. now to hang it..... it never ends....oh...its monday...time for a mani!!! hahahahaaaaa i need help!


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently placed 2 orders, spent a fortune, but got some great stuff! I was able to get 2 mystery packs and the diamond tray and everything arrived yesterday. I love the diamond tray, it's smaller than I expected but holds my stuff pretty nicely!

I didn't take pics of my mystery packs but I found some on the web of exactly what I got in both! Besides the really small foil packet, I think I got some great items:

 











  





And here is the diamond tray getting put to use in my bathroom:




i have that laqua and co pencil full size and i LOVE it! i bought it because i did not get it in my box like some did. its my go to color now for spring. i can't seem to wear red but i can rock this one.  That tray is awesome! I cant wait till mine gets here!! thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 17, 2014)

My pick two I received today: Color Club Reign in Spain (just like the other 500 of you) Burt's Bees clary sage day lotion It's fine. I don't already have that polish and I could use a spring polish. I've loved Burt's Bees stuff for such a long time. (And I still miss the lavender toothpaste.) wish I could have gotten the suki scrub. I love the smell.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

I got my second pick two and it was far less exciting for me, lol

I got a Color Club polish that I immediately handed to my mother who was over my house at the time. It was a white/cream color although I can't remember the same.

I also got a Folle de Joie sample vial which I've received already and I'm probably the only person that is not a fan of that perfume at all haha, so that also went to my mom.

I mean, not a bad pick two objectively, just not a good one for me.


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 17, 2014)

Chapstick and Atelier vanille insensee was in today's order. Boring! They'll get used though!


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 17, 2014)

> I got my second pick two and it was far less exciting for me, lol I got a Color Club polish that I immediately handed to my mother who was over my house at the time. It was a white/cream color although I can't remember the same. I also got a Folle de Joie sample vial which I've received already and I'm probably the only person that is not a fan of that perfume at all haha, so that also went to my mom. I mean, not a bad pick two objectively, just not a good one for me.


 It's not just you lol! I couldn't stand that perfume.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 17, 2014)

I received my first pick two and it was the Folle de Joie perfume which smelled alright, I have so many amazing perfumes that this didn't really leave a mark. I also received a Laqa and Co mini lip crayon thing, the color is way too bright for me and it arrived with the tip smashed. They did give me 50 points to make up for the fact that it arrived in that condition.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

> It's not just you lol! I couldn't stand that perfume.


 No I couldn't stand it either.


----------



## Trystelle (Mar 17, 2014)

So my first Pick 2-can't believe they have the nerve to sell these for $10!!!!

Received  2 2ml samples of %100 pure coconut body cream.  Full size is 236 ml for $ 17.00.  Worth of samples about 30 cents.  Also received a Comodyne's Urban cosmetic self tanner wipe (blah.....hate tanners) worth about $2!  I know they are free, but how can they imply these will be worth $10.  Disappointing!


----------



## katiecoll (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my second pick two and it was far less exciting for me, lol

I got a Color Club polish that I immediately handed to my mother who was over my house at the time. It was a white/cream color although I can't remember the same.

I also got a Folle de Joie sample vial which I've received already and I'm probably the only person that is not a fan of that perfume at all haha, so that also went to my mom.

I mean, not a bad pick two objectively, just not a good one for me.
I'm not a fan of that perfume either. To me it kind of smells old lady-ish.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 17, 2014)

> So my first Pick 2-can'tÂ believe they have the nerve to sell these for $10!!!! Received Â 2 2ml samples of %100 pure coconut body cream. Â Full size is 236 ml for $ 17.00. Â Worth of samples about 30 cents. Â Also received aÂ Comodyne's Urban cosmetic self tanner wipe (blah.....hate tanners) worth about $2! Â I know they are free, but how can they imply these will be worth $10. Â Disappointing!


 I don't know how they can imply any of the pick 2s are worth $10, when we clearly get a box of around 5 samples every month for that price.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Trystelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my first Pick 2-can't believe they have the nerve to sell these for $10!!!!

Received  2 2ml samples of %100 pure coconut body cream.  Full size is 236 ml for $ 17.00.  Worth of samples about 30 cents.  Also received a Comodyne's Urban cosmetic self tanner wipe (blah.....hate tanners) worth about $2!  I know they are free, but how can they imply these will be worth $10.  Disappointing!








I would email them, one is supposed to be a deluxe sample.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 17, 2014)

Got my pick two today. Pretty good.

DDF Wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer .5oz already got in my box. Ok I just have a lot of serums to try right now. May use or gift to my sister.

The Balm Hot Mama! shadow/blush It is so cute! Their packaging is adorable! Will use this.


----------



## Trystelle (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would email them, one is supposed to be a deluxe sample.
Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my pick two today. Pretty good.

DDF Wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer .5oz already got in my box. Ok I just have a lot of serums to try right now. May use or gift to my sister.

The Balm Hot Mama! shadow/blush It is so cute! Their packaging is adorable! Will use this.

I got the Balm Hot Mama in a box FOREVER ago and I looooveeed it.  I hit pan on the sample and it finally kicked the bucket.  But it lasted me forever and I loved it so so much!! I own a full size now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Definitely a sample I wasn't expecting to love and then I just.. loved loved it.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

they're out of pick twos. booooo. i guess i'll keep stuff in my cart until they're back in stock.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

Love the polish color! Not sure what to do with the "illuminating" stuff though... Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Love the polish color! Not sure what to do with the "illuminating" stuff though... Suggestions are welcome!

I haven't received that product so I don't know how shimmery/pigmented etc it is, but I'd probably use it as a highlight on the tops of my cheekbones. Similar to how one would use High Beam.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Love the polish color! Not sure what to do with the "illuminating" stuff though... Suggestions are welcome!
I think I just received the same Pick-2. My polish is Dark &amp; Stormy (love).

When I received the Manna a few months ago I sampled it by using it as a highlighter. I blended a tiny bit just under my cheek bones and a wisp down the bridge of my nose. I use bronzer which, when brushed across the Manna, gave me a dewy, fresh look. Not so much what I want for the middle of winter (which it was at the time) but I will definitely use it once spring/summer arrive here.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 18, 2014)

After several pick 2 duds, I got one I'm beyond excited about â€“ Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier and Shea Terra Organics Shea Nilotica East African Shea Butter.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After several pick 2 duds, I got one I'm beyond excited about â€“ Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier and Shea Terra Organics Shea Nilotica East African Shea Butter.




Wow, what a great pick two.  I love Shea Terra products!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

> After several pick 2 duds, I got one I'm beyond excited about â€“Â Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier andÂ Shea Terra Organics Shea Nilotica East African Shea Butter.


 Nice. That pencil alone is worth $20!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nice. That pencil alone is worth $20!
Guurl...you are giving it to us in that new profile pic!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Guurl...you are giving it to us in that new profile pic!!! I LOVE IT!Â :heart:


 Thanks! I was changing it everyday for a while because it looked weird when I uploaded it. This one is a keeper!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

> I think I just received the same Pick-2. My polish is Dark &amp; Stormy (love). When I received the Manna a few months ago I sampled it by using it as a highlighter. I blended a tiny bit just under my cheek bones and a wisp down the bridge of my nose. I use bronzer which, when brushed across the Manna, gave me a dewy, fresh look. Not so much what I want for the middle of winter (which it was at the time) but I will definitely use it once spring/summer arrive here.





> I haven't received that product so I don't know how shimmery/pigmented etc it is, but I'd probably use it as a highlight on the tops of my cheekbones. Similar to how one would use High Beam.


 Thanks ladies! I wasn't even sure what it actually was. Lol.


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 18, 2014)

> After several pick 2 duds, I got one I'm beyond excited about â€“Â Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier andÂ Shea Terra Organics Shea Nilotica East African Shea Butter.


 That is awesome!! Can you report back on the Mally? I got the eyeliner set and I love it, and have had the lip pencil set in my cart for ages but I'm unsure about it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

My pick two I just got, you can see the perfume is only half full because it leaked everywhere. I emailed them already about it, hoping for some points because I won't use the rest anyways. Not a perfume kind of gal, gives me headaches. I do love the lotion though, is a lovely scent.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 18, 2014)

Awww, that poor little Hello vial! Receiving that would have broken my heart a bit. Love that scent!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pick two I just got, you can see the perfume is only half full because it leaked everywhere. I emailed them already about it, hoping for some points because I won't use the rest anyways. Not a perfume kind of gal, gives me headaches. I do love the lotion though, is a lovely scent.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Yeah I felt bad, wish it would have gone to another lady who would have appreciated it more. You know, except full and not leaking.


----------



## maggieme (Mar 18, 2014)

I got a Juicy perfume sample and a Davines hair oil foil.  Not my best pick two ever but at least I didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## katiecoll (Mar 19, 2014)

Not the best, but not the worst pick two. I love Hello so I'll consider it a win!


----------



## ShannonHey (Mar 19, 2014)

Received Smashbox mascara and a sample of English Laundry Signature (the one for men).  I already emailed BB about the men's sample in my women's pick 2, and they gave me 50 points to make up for it being half wrong.  I was hoping they would send me a new pick 2 instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but sadly they are sold out right now.  While I'm aware that 50 points is probably worth more than whatever I would have gotten anyway, I was looking forward to my new samples.

I take turns between men's and women's pick 2s for my husband and myself, so now its basically like I missed my "turn" since half of this one will go to him anyway.  Oh well.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received Smashbox mascara and a sample of English Laundry Signature (the one for men).  I already emailed BB about the men's sample in my women's pick 2, and they gave me 50 points to make up for it being half wrong.  I was hoping they would send me a new pick 2 instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but sadly they are sold out right now.  While I'm aware that 50 points is probably worth more than whatever I would have gotten anyway, I was looking forward to my new samples.

I take turns between men's and women's pick 2s for my husband and myself, so now its basically like I missed my "turn" since half of this one will go to him anyway.  Oh well.
I'd say that one cancels out, and you get to order a women's next time since you each got a sample out of it.




 But you are much nicer than me anyway because I only order the men's for my husband when the women's is out of stock. lol


----------



## Babs (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received Smashbox mascara and a sample of English Laundry Signature (the one for men).  I already emailed BB about the men's sample in my women's pick 2, and they gave me 50 points to make up for it being half wrong.  I was hoping they would send me a new pick 2 instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but sadly they are sold out right now.  While I'm aware that 50 points is probably worth more than whatever I would have gotten anyway, I was looking forward to my new samples.

I take turns between men's and women's pick 2s for my husband and myself, so now its basically like I missed my "turn" since half of this one will go to him anyway.  Oh well.
Same thing. I'm bummed out too and also rather get a new one instead of pts.


----------



## normajean2008 (Mar 20, 2014)

I got my latest order from BB today. (and a day earlier than I thought I would, woohoo!)

My pick two was a full size eyeko skinny eyeliner in black and a sample tube of the 100% pure mascara.

I actually am a weirdo who does NOT own a black eyeliner, I always throw them out because they bleed onto my hooded eyes and make me look stupid.  But this kind seems okay so far.  I bought the olive green color before, but threw it out quickly because it wouldn't stop bleeding out of the tube everywhere.  This one doesn't seem so "wet", so maybe it'll last longer.

The mascara is okay, nice natural look.  I think my tube smells quite nice...fruity with a hint of tea smell.  I wont buy a full size tube, but I'll get use out of this sample one.  I have invisible blonde eyelashes, so it'll be good for "I want to wear mascara, but I don't want to look too made up" kind of days.

Pretty good pick two in my opinion.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 20, 2014)

GRRRRRR I got a Smashbox mascara AND 100% pure mascara!! 2 mascara's!! WTH!!! I really feel like I want to contact them..........I am very fussy about mascara. Ive actually already tried both and don't care for either.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 20, 2014)

> GRRRRRR I got a Smashbox mascara AND 100% pure mascara!! 2 mascara's!! WTH!!! I really feel like I want to contact them..........I am very fussy about mascara. Ive actually already tried bothÂ and don't care for either.


 Think of it this way, at least you got two deluxe samples instead of a deluxe and a foil.


----------



## Antidentite (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GRRRRRR I got a Smashbox mascara AND 100% pure mascara!! 2 mascara's!! WTH!!! I really feel like I want to contact them..........I am very fussy about mascara. Ive actually already tried both and don't care for either.

I probably wouldn't contact them, I think everyone might be forgetting that this is a mystery sample pack and you could receive literally anything that they've sampled before (and sometimes full sized items from the shop).  At least you received two deluxe samples instead of the normal one deluxe item plus a foil.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GRRRRRR I got a Smashbox mascara AND 100% pure mascara!! 2 mascara's!! WTH!!! I really feel like I want to contact them..........I am very fussy about mascara. Ive actually already tried both and don't care for either.
They give new Pick 2s if there is no deluxe sample -- they don't send out another just because someone doesn't like what they got. That would be a nightmare for them!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 20, 2014)

Got the 100% mascara and Gentlmen's Co Body Wash (which smells delicious). Pretty pleased with this pick two, although I don't like 100% mascara too much I am sure I could gift it.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is awesome!! Can you report back on the Mally? I got the eyeliner set and I love it, and have had the lip pencil set in my cart for ages but I'm unsure about it.

I'm really liking the Mally. I'm really not one for anything on my lips, but this stuff doesn't feel heavy. It goes on easy, and has a nice shine to it without being sticky like a gloss.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 20, 2014)

Got an Eyeko Skinny Liner in black and a 100% Pure Mascara - absolutely grateful for two deluxe size samples, but siiiiiigh for what I consider a "boring" pick two.  Still!  These will be used, and as always, YAY for free stuff!!!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 20, 2014)

FULL SIZE Eyeko liner and 100% pure mascara. I don't need more mascara but I was interested in trying it. I'm happy I got it as a pick two. Crossing my fingers on the liner. I have two deluxe ones open now (2nd sub &amp; pick two) and they aren't as marvelous as some rave about. Hopefully this will redeem the good name.


----------



## ShannonHey (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the 100% mascara and Gentlmen's Co Body Wash (which smells delicious). Pretty pleased with this pick two, although I don't like 100% mascara too much I am sure I could gift it.
I'm obsessed with the smell of this bodywash!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pick two I just got, you can see the perfume is only half full because it leaked everywhere. I emailed them already about it, hoping for some points because I won't use the rest anyways. Not a perfume kind of gal, gives me headaches. I do love the lotion though, is a lovely scent.




I got a response back about my pick two having leaked, and Jenna was so nice to send me a new pick two of Malin + Goetz Face Moisturizer and Bare Love Beauty Body samples and put 100 points on my account! Love their customer service, I will never hesitate to contact them if something isn't quite right.


----------



## Trystelle (Mar 20, 2014)

I wrote to Birchbox about my pick two that did not have a deluxe sample.  She asked for a pic. So i sent one to her.  She agreed saying that they define a deluxe sample as one that gives at least 3 uses and is resealable.  I hadn't heard that before so I thought that was interesting.  She is sending me a new pick 2.  This is what I got the first time.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Trystelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wrote to Birchbox about my pick two that did not have a deluxe sample.  She asked for a pic. So i sent one to her.  She agreed saying that they define a deluxe sample as one that gives at least 3 uses and is resealable.  I hadn't heard that before so I thought that was interesting.  She is sending me a new pick 2.  This is what I got the first time.


That is good they are giving you a new pick 2!  And what a funny definition of the deluxe sample, but it kind of makes sense.  Those ketchup packets of lotion barely did one leg (I got 2 so both legs got lotion but no where else!)  Hope you get a better pick 2!


----------



## jayeme (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Trystelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wrote to Birchbox about my pick two that did not have a deluxe sample.  She asked for a pic. So i sent one to her.  She agreed saying that they define a deluxe sample as one that gives at least 3 uses and is resealable.  I hadn't heard that before so I thought that was interesting.  She is sending me a new pick 2.  This is what I got the first time.


I do think it's a little odd that they asked for a picture as I have had several issues and never been asked for a picture. Not that it's bad, just a little weird based on my experience! Their customer service is great though. I had a pencil eyeliner in a pick 2 several months ago, and didn't use it until recently. First time I sharpened it, the color fell out and the rest of the pencil is hollow! I emailed them mostly to let them know there might be quality issues with this brand, didn't really expect anything as months had passed but they are sending me a new pick 2!


----------



## Babs (Mar 21, 2014)

Was it a sumita? Same thing happen but it wasn't a pick 2, was one of my 5 samples. I heard such great things and it was a flop.



> I do think it's a little odd that they asked for a picture as I have had several issues and never been asked for a picture. Not that it's bad, just a little weird based on my experience! Their customer service is great though. I had a pencil eyeliner in a pick 2 several months ago, and didn't use it until recently. First time I sharpened it, the color fell out and the rest of the pencil is hollow! I emailed them mostly to let them know there might be quality issues with this brand, didn't really expect anything as months had passed but they are sending me a new pick 2!


----------



## jayeme (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was it a sumita? Same thing happen but it wasn't a pick 2, was one of my 5 samples. I heard such great things and it was a flop.

Yeah, it was, the full size lime green one. I also have the miniature set of 4, haven't sharpened any of them more than a couple of times, but those have all been fine so far. I do like the pigmentation, hopefully none of those have any problems as I continue to use them!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 21, 2014)

I just got an order with the sheer purple OPI tint and a 100% Pure mascara.  Kind of a whomp whomp for me, I really disliked the mascara when I got it in my box (actually threw it away after a few uses, which is rare for me) and I'm honestly not sure how to wear this tint.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 21, 2014)

I got a pick two yesterday with Manna Kadar Sheer Glo and Ruby Wing polish in Ride 'Em Cowgirl. I think it's a great pick two. I've been wanting to try the Manna Kadar lotion, but I already have Ride 'Em Cowgirl.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 21, 2014)

I received a pick two yesterday as well - Color Club polish in Mod in Manhattan and Dr. Lipps Nipple Balm for Lips. I'm pretty happy because I'll definitely use both of these and I've been looking for a pale pink polish that isn't too close to white.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 21, 2014)

> I just got an order with the sheer purple OPI tint and a 100% Pure mascara. Â Kind of a whomp whomp for me, I really disliked the mascara when I got it in my box (actually threw it away after a few uses, which is rare for me)Â and I'm honestly not sure how to wear this tint.


 Received the same one and had similar thoughts. After a few uses the mascara was a little drier and worked better but don't really want another. Now I have a magenta and a purple sheer tint that I don't know if I will use.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 21, 2014)

> I just got an order with the sheer purple OPI tint and a 100% Pure mascara. Â Kind of a whomp whomp for me, I really disliked the mascara when I got it in my box (actually threw it away after a few uses, which is rare for me)Â and I'm honestly not sure how to wear this tint.


 There are many ways to wear the tint especially over a white polish. I have the purple and a pink tint and I did a sort of gradient tie dye over white. It's very build able in color so you could do multiple coats to get the desired effect. I'd recommend doing a Google image search for them, there are plenty of other fun ideas people have done with them.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like pick 2's are back in stock.  Placing an order right away!


----------



## dotybird (Mar 21, 2014)

Not that impressed with my pick two. I am not a fan of whish products and I had never even heard of the perfume.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like pick 2's are back in stock.  Placing an order right away!
did the same thing!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 21, 2014)

> Not that impressed with my pick two. I am not a fan of whish products and I had never even heard of the perfume.


 I got that perfume in my February Birchbox. I love it, and that's saying something because I hate most floral scents. It smells like jasmine and lemon to me. I got Joan Voss Cristal in my 2nd March Bb, and it's horrible, like I poured patchouli incense on mysrlf. Also, my 2nd sub got that Whish lotion, too, and while I like the scent, it's definitely not non-comodogenic. I touched my face after applying it, and now I have breakouts in 3 different places. Ugh.


----------



## tulippop (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like pick 2's are back in stock.  Placing an order right away!
lol I just checked and it's out of stock again


----------



## inlustro (Mar 21, 2014)

Darn it! OOS again. That teaches me -- doing actual work at 3pm on a Friday instead of finding out through MUT that pick 2s were briefly back in stock! 





I've got 600 points and a 25% code to use!


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 21, 2014)

My fabulous mail day. A trade with a friend plus two Birchbox orders. Got my Steppie's Easter basket stuff plus it's like Christmas up in here! 

YAY!! I feel so happy and so grateful. 





The total I spent (with free shipping) was 86.00. The entire amika Go-Go Travel Bag retails for 80.00. 

So, basically I bought that for my steppie and everything else was six bucks. (I am also going to give her the wide toothed comb and the nail polish in her basket)

Pick two: Ruby Wing color changing polish &amp; Laqa &amp; Co Bossy Boots

Pick two: Eyeko Liner in black and 100% pigment mascara in black

Acrylic organizer: free

Derma-e Full sized scrub: free

Received in Trade: ipsy makeup bag, Chella eye liner, Velvet Gel

Birchbox points: 30.00 worth free


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My fabulous mail day. A trade with a friend plus two Birchbox orders. Got my Steppie's Easter basket stuff plus it's like Christmas up in here! 

YAY!! I feel so happy and so grateful. 





The total I spent (with free shipping) was 86.00. The entire amika Go-Go Travel Bag retails for 80.00. 

So, basically I bought that for my steppie and everything else was six bucks. (I am also going to give her the wide toothed comb and the nail polish in her basket)

Pick two: Ruby Wing color changing polish &amp; Laqa &amp; Co Bossy Boots

Pick two: Eyeko Liner in black and 100% pigment mascara in black

Acrylic organizer: free

Derma-e Full sized scrub: free

Received in Trade: ipsy makeup bag, Chella eye liner, Velvet Gel

Birchbox points: 30.00 worth free




























yay! enjoy your goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Mar 22, 2014)

> My fabulous mail day. A trade with a friendÂ plus two Birchbox orders. Got my Steppie's Easter basket stuff plus it's like Christmas up in here! YAY!! I feel so happy and so grateful. :clap The total I spent (with free shipping) was 86.00. The entire amika Go-Go Travel Bag retails for 80.00. So, basically I bought that for my steppie and everything else was six bucks. (I am also going to give her the wide toothed comb and the nail polish in her basket) Pick two: Ruby Wing color changing polish &amp; Laqa &amp; Co Bossy Boots Pick two: Eyeko Liner in black and 100% pigment mascara in black Acrylic organizer: free Derma-e Full sized scrub: free Received in Trade: ipsy makeup bag, Chella eye liner, Velvet Gel Birchbox points: 30.00 worth free


 And when you factor in the points you earned for the BB shop purchases it's even a little better---score!


----------



## shadowcat78 (Mar 23, 2014)

Mystery packs are back in stock!


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 23, 2014)

Dang it, I just placed an order!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 23, 2014)

> Dang it, I just placed an order!


 If you call they will usually add it.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 23, 2014)

Is this mystery pick two different from the mystery sample pack?


----------



## angienharry (Mar 23, 2014)

> Is this mystery pick two different from the mystery sample pack?


 No, it's the same one. We just call it a pick two because early on you got to pick between several different pick twos and the name kinda stuck I suppose.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, it's the same one. We just call it a pick two because early on you got to pick between several different pick twos and the name kinda stuck I suppose.
Okay, thank you! 

Well Birchbox' coupon code sucked me in.  I used BB100 and got $10 for signing back up, then I got a gift with purchase using dermae and then I spent more so I could get a Mystery Sample pack!  Well done, Birchbox marketing, well done!


----------



## jayeme (Mar 23, 2014)

Woohoo! Today was a good day for me and birchbox. I got the Mally's Look set (I got some of her eyeshadow on Friday and LOVE IT so I want to try more!) and a pick 2 for $22 (redeemed some points &amp; used LETSGO20 for 20% off), and then later I decided I wanted to resubscribe so I used the BB100 for that! And now I am already planning what I'll get after I have the points for the first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do have a question though, maybe someone here can help me - I resubscribed and it says shipment is estimated April 3rd. Am I going to be billed again on April 1st and get 2 boxes in April??? Or will the next time I'm billed be May 1st?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 23, 2014)

> Woohoo! Today was a good day for me and birchbox. I got the Mally's Look set (I got some of her eyeshadow on Friday and LOVE IT so I want to try more!) and a pick 2 for $22 (redeemed some points &amp; used LETSGO20 for 20% off), and then later I decided I wanted to resubscribe so I used the BB100 for that! And now I am already planning what I'll get after I have the points for the first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do have a question though, maybe someone here can help me - I resubscribed and it says shipment is estimated April 3rd. Am I going to be billed again on April 1st and get 2 boxes in April??? Or will the next time I'm billed be May 1st?Â


 For my first box, I got charged the day I signed up. Then I didn't get charged the beginning of the next month and got my box. You're basically paying for Aprils box a couple weeks early!


----------



## jayeme (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


For my first box, I got charged the day I signed up. Then I didn't get charged the beginning of the next month and got my box. You're basically paying for Aprils box a couple weeks early!

Okay, great. Thank you!


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 25, 2014)

Got my pick two and it was the Smashbox Full Exposure mascara and a black tube of the English Laundry Signature scent. I sprayed the English Laundry ONCE four hours ago and I can still smell it. Not that its unpleasant but it is really really strong. And manly. I didn't even spray it on me, I sprayed it toward the center of my room and I can still smell it.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 26, 2014)

I got two orders with pick 2's today. One was Smashbox full exposure mascara and a chapstick - pretty decent! The other was 100% Pure mascara and....100% Pure mascara :/ I heard it's a bad mascara anyway, I certainly don't want two of them! But I emailed CS and they are sending me a replacement pick 2.

Also, I currently have way too much mascara. I have like 5 full sizes and 2 sample sizes open, another 2 full sizes and 4 samples unopened. And I just threw out 3 old ones this weekend.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got two orders with pick 2's today. One was Smashbox full exposure mascara and a chapstick - pretty decent! The other was 100% Pure mascara and....100% Pure mascara :/ I heard it's a bad mascara anyway, I certainly don't want two of them! But I emailed CS and they are sending me a replacement pick 2.

Also, I currently have way too much mascara. I have like 5 full sizes and 2 sample sizes open, another 2 full sizes and 4 samples unopened. And I just threw out 3 old ones this weekend.
I don't mind the Pure mascara, it smells fruity, goes on pretty thin. I got it in a birchbox and I'll use it but wouldn't order it and yeah I wouldn't want two of them lol.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't mind the Pure mascara, it smells fruity, goes on pretty thin. I got it in a birchbox and I'll use it but wouldn't order it and yeah I wouldn't want two of them lol. 

Maybe I'll open one of them and try it out. And I can probably give one to my mother, she likes really natural-looking mascara so even if it's not impressive it'll probably work for her as her main goal seems to just be darkening her eyelashes. Would it be okay for that?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 27, 2014)

> > Â  I don't mind the Pure mascara, it smells fruity, goes on pretty thin. I got it in a birchbox and I'll use it but wouldn't order it and yeah I wouldn't want two of them lol.Â
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll open one of them and try it out. And I can probably give one to my mother, she likes really natural-looking mascara so even if it's not impressive it'll probably work for her as her main goal seems to just be darkening her eyelashes. Would it be okay for that?


 From reviews I've seen online and stuff posted on MUT by people who got it in their Birchboxes, I'd say that's about all it's good for.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Maybe I'll open one of them and try it out. And I can probably give one to my mother, she likes really natural-looking mascara so even if it's not impressive it'll probably work for her as her main goal seems to just be darkening her eyelashes. Would it be okay for that?
I have the 100% Pure mascara sample, and it sounds like your mom would like it!  I have light, but long eyelashes, so I use it to make them darker when I don't want to look made up.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 27, 2014)

Got my pick two today!

Klorane dry shampoo (travel size) and Paula's Choice C15 super booster.

I am happy about the Paula's Choice!  I've been wanting to try it.  Klorane, not so much, but I know some people LOVE dry shampoo.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 27, 2014)

> Got my pick two today! Klorane dry shampoo (travel size) and Paula's Choice C15 super booster. I am happy about the Paula's Choice! Â I've been wanting to try it. Â Klorane, not so much, but I know some people LOVE dry shampoo. Â


 That's a wonderful pick 2! I love Klorane! Are you not a dry shampoo user or do you just have another favorite?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Got my pick two today! Klorane dry shampoo (travel size) and Paula's Choice C15 super booster. I am happy about the Paula's Choice! Â I've been wanting to try it. Â Klorane, not so much, but I know some people LOVE dry shampoo. Â


 Give the klorane a try if you haven't already! It's great. Doesn't have hold either. Just a good touch up product in a pinch. Especially with warm weather coming.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's a wonderful pick 2! I love Klorane! Are you not a dry shampoo user or do you just have another favorite?
I think maybe I can't use it right.  It never seems to do what it says it will do for me and I can see the white bits which makes me feel like Im using too much   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Of course I did choose to try it on the third day (normal hair washing day for me) which is the worst.  Maybe I shouldn't make my dry shampoo work so hard?


----------



## jayeme (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think maybe I can't use it right.  It never seems to do what it says it will do for me and I can see the white bits which makes me feel like Im using too much   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Of course I did choose to try it on the third day (normal hair washing day for me) which is the worst.  Maybe I shouldn't make my dry shampoo work so hard?

I have dark hair so the white always shows up on me with dry shampoo if I use more than a really little bit, and my solution is to use it the night before. Spray it on, no worries about it showing up, go to sleep, and wake up with nice fresh hair, no white bits visible!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I think maybe I can't use it right. Â It never seems to do what it says it will do for me and I can see the white bits which makes me feel like Im using too muchÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Of course I did choose to try it on the third day (normal hair washing day for me) which is the worst. Â Maybe I shouldn't make my dry shampoo work so hard?


 I have the same problem with dry shampoos. I've tried different ones and I still can't get it to work for me. I do have really oily hair though, less than a day and my hair is gross already.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have dark hair so the white always shows up on me with dry shampoo if I use more than a really little bit, and my solution is to use it the night before. Spray it on, no worries about it showing up, go to sleep, and wake up with nice fresh hair, no white bits visible!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think maybe I can't use it right.  It never seems to do what it says it will do for me and I can see the white bits which makes me feel like Im using too much   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Of course I did choose to try it on the third day (normal hair washing day for me) which is the worst.  Maybe I shouldn't make my dry shampoo work so hard?
Yup! I have suuuper dark long hair. I usually just spray lightly on my roots. If i remember, I'll do it the night before. If not, I'll do it the first thing I wake up. Do other morning activities ( brush teeth, make coffee, get half-dressed) THEN comb it out pretty well that way the powder has time to soak. I usually use it on day 2 or 3 hair. I do have to comb it out well or else I'll have some shock-white patches!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 27, 2014)

got a pick two today, 100% pure mascara (this will make 2 from a pick 2 and 1 from my bb) and a twistband. Meh, not bad, not great.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have dark hair so the white always shows up on me with dry shampoo if I use more than a really little bit, and my solution is to use it the night before. Spray it on, no worries about it showing up, go to sleep, and wake up with nice fresh hair, no white bits visible!
Yeah, if I was blonde it might be easier!

I will try the overnight thing for sure.  That never even occurred to me!  That's when it gets the most gross anyway, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Mar 27, 2014)

> Got my pick two today! Klorane dry shampoo (travel size) and Paula's Choice C15 super booster. I am happy about the Paula's Choice! Â I've been wanting to try it. Â Klorane, not so much, but I know some people LOVE dry shampoo. Â


 I'd love that one!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 27, 2014)

For dry shampoo, I use it right away in the morning, let it soak for awhile while I do the other parts of my routine, brush out really well, then blow dry my hair lightly on the cool setting, then brush out again and style. I never have the white patches.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 27, 2014)

My pick two was the 100% pure fruit mascara... (didn't like it when I received it in my BB)..and the OPI mini sheer tint in amethyst...(happy with this since I never received the OPI sheer tints in my box... and purple is my favorite!)... decent sizes and [email protected] $9.75 for things that didn't cost me anything...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 27, 2014)

I got my order from last Friday today and I was so impatient it felt like forever ago lol.

Anyways, I'm totally confused on how uneven these are my 2 were: foil of bliss incredi-peel and sachet of wei buffing beads. I've gotten really good ones in the past and this one confused me, I've almost paid to add them on when I didn't hit $35 and I'm glad I didn't this time. I think I would have been really bummed.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 27, 2014)

Bummer, got the Pure mascara and the Chapstick that we all got a few months ago as a birchbox find.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still have that Chapstick plus another unopened one from my maybe the Pure will work well for bottom lashes..


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 27, 2014)

More tips for the Klorane, I do have blonde hair, but what I do is on my day two or three unwashed hair, lift up some of the sides of my hair and spray towards my scalp. I do it in layers, so a tiny bit on my part, which actually doesn't get as oily as the rest of my scalp. Then lift up a few layers of hair, spray underneath, repeat in a radial pattern over my whole head. Let the hair down, and let it sit. Then comb through and since it's under layers of hair, if there are white patches you can't really see it. I hope I'm explaining that right lol. Kind of like if you were getting your hair colored I suppose, I never have so I can only imagine.


----------



## katielp (Mar 27, 2014)

I just got a 100% pure mascara (already tried and its decent) AND a full size Eyeko liquid eyeliner which I have already tried and holy crap it's amazing!


----------



## jayeme (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my order from last Friday today and I was so impatient it felt like forever ago lol.

Anyways, I'm totally confused on how uneven these are my 2 were: foil of bliss incredi-peel and sachet of wei buffing beads. I've gotten really good ones in the past and this one confused me, I've almost paid to add them on when I didn't hit $35 and I'm glad I didn't this time. I think I would have been really bummed.

I think if you get two foil packets they will send you a replacement pick 2 since at least one is supposed to be a deluxe sample. 

And on a different note, WHY is there so much of that 100% Pure mascara????????? I'm getting a replacement pick 2 sent because my last pick 2 was just two of the 100% pure mascaras, and now I'm afraid the replacement will have one as well and then I will have THREE 100% pure mascaras. Which I do not want.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 27, 2014)

I also got the 100% pure mascara and pink glitter nail rock. Not bad but I think I might give both away.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Mar 27, 2014)

Today I received the 100% Pure mascara and a Twistband.  I despise twistbands and immediately throw them into my box of items to trade/sell.  This was my first time trying the Pure mascara, and so far I actually like it.  It reminds me of a lash tint that Neutrogena discontinued years ago that I used to love.  I like my mascaras to feel light on my lashes and to look natural.


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 27, 2014)

Today I got my BB order and got an Under Armour headband and a Reviver deodorant swipe for clothes. I am super pleased with that pick two mystery pack, before that I got a mini Jouer lip gloss and Avines oil in a foil packet. I am soo glad I waited for the pick two mystery pack to come back into stock before placing my order.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think if you get two foil packets they will send you a replacement pick 2 since at least one is supposed to be a deluxe sample. 

And on a different note, WHY is there so much of that 100% Pure mascara????????? I'm getting a replacement pick 2 sent because my last pick 2 was just two of the 100% pure mascaras, and now I'm afraid the replacement will have one as well and then I will have THREE 100% pure mascaras. Which I do not want. 
I'm wondering the same thing... why so much mascara??


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got a 100% pure mascara (already tried and its decent) AND a full size Eyeko liquid eyeliner which I have already tried and holy crap it's amazing!

holy smokes that's awesome! won't lie it bums me out more lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think if you get two foil packets they will send you a replacement pick 2 since at least one is supposed to be a deluxe sample. 

And on a different note, WHY is there so much of that 100% Pure mascara????????? I'm getting a replacement pick 2 sent because my last pick 2 was just two of the 100% pure mascaras, and now I'm afraid the replacement will have one as well and then I will have THREE 100% pure mascaras. Which I do not want. 

Ha they must be swimming in it! yeah i emailed them to clarify what's normal before i came on here b/c it's just so different than past ones I've gotten which were amazing so I'm curious how they vary so much. I mean I know our boxes vary and I'm okay with that bc it's based on an algorithm etc but this...there shouldn't be any restrictions so they should be very even no?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 27, 2014)

> Today I got my BB order and got an Under Armour headband and a Reviver deodorant swipe for clothes. I am super pleased with that pick two mystery pack, before that I got a mini Jouer lip gloss and Avines oil in a foil packet. I am soo glad I waited for the pick two mystery packÂ to come back into stock before placing my order.


 I just placed an order yesterday. I hope my mystery pack has a headband. I really wouldn't care what else I got because I really want one of the Under Armour headbands but I can't justify paying like $10 each.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just placed an order yesterday. I hope my mystery pack has a headband. I really wouldn't care what else I got because I really want one of the Under Armour headbands but I can't justify paying like $10 each.
I saw a pack of 3 of the underarmor headbands at tj max for like 8 bucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 28, 2014)

> > I just placed an order yesterday. I hope my mystery pack has a headband. I really wouldn't care what else I got because I really want one of the Under Armour headbands but I can't justify paying like $10 each.
> 
> 
> I saw a pack of 3 of the underarmor headbands at tj max for like 8 bucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I will look there. Thanks.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 28, 2014)

I have two orders coming with Pick 2s... if I get another 100% Pure mascara I will be so annoyed. I already have 3 and wasn't especially impressed with the one I tried. I agree they must have a huge excess of these...


----------



## page5 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have two orders coming with Pick 2s... if I get another 100% Pure mascara I will be so annoyed. I already have 3 and wasn't especially impressed with the one I tried. I agree they must have a huge excess of these...

The packaging is sooooo cute on those 100% pure mascaras, too bad they aren't more impressive. I gave mine to my tween to play with  

Whoops, she just turned 13, a teen. I'm now the mom of three teenagers. I should be totally gray in about a year.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got a pick two today, 100% pure mascara (this will make 2 from a pick 2 and 1 from my bb) and a twistband. Meh, not bad, not great.
Same! i got this pick two and its also my 3rd pure mascara (2 from a pick two and 1 from bb too! ). oh well! better luck next time!


----------



## page5 (Mar 29, 2014)

My pick two surprises are usually disappointing so I was thrilled with this one:


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My pick two surprises are usually disappointing so I was thrilled with this one:





This is a good one! I love that moisturizer. I got it in my BB and have been an avid user ever since!


----------



## Weebs (Mar 30, 2014)

I got Nail Rock and the pure mascara in my pick 2. Bleh.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 30, 2014)

> I got Nail Rock and the pureÂ mascara in my pick 2. Bleh.


 That's a punishment pick two. I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 30, 2014)

> This is a good one! I love that moisturizer. I got it in my BB and have been an avid user ever since!


 That's an awesome pick two! Two deluxe sized samples!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My fabulous mail day. A trade with a friend plus two Birchbox orders. Got my Steppie's Easter basket stuff plus it's like Christmas up in here! 

YAY!! I feel so happy and so grateful. 






The total I spent (with free shipping) was 86.00. The entire amika Go-Go Travel Bag retails for 80.00. 

So, basically I bought that for my steppie and everything else was six bucks. (I am also going to give her the wide toothed comb and the nail polish in her basket)

Pick two: Ruby Wing color changing polish &amp; Laqa &amp; Co Bossy Boots

Pick two: Eyeko Liner in black and 100% pigment mascara in black

Acrylic organizer: free

Derma-e Full sized scrub: free

Received in Trade: ipsy makeup bag, Chella eye liner, Velvet Gel

Birchbox points: 30.00 worth free




























Great haul!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay, just as I feared....I was sent a replacement Pick 2 because the one included with my order was two of the same thing: 100% Pure mascara. Want to know what was in my replacement order?? 100% PURE MASCARA. (and a dry deodorant wipe.) Ugh. Now I have THREE of them. I may hold off on Birchbox orders with a pick 2 until it seems like they've run out of their seemingly endless supply of these mascaras.....


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, just as I feared....I was sent a replacement Pick 2 because the one included with my order was two of the same thing: 100% Pure mascara. Want to know what was in my replacement order?? 100% PURE MASCARA. (and a dry deodorant wipe.) Ugh. Now I have THREE of them. I may hold off on Birchbox orders with a pick 2 until it seems like they've run out of their seemingly endless supply of these mascaras.....
do you notice a four digit number on the baggie for the pick two? both of my orders say that i'm getting baggie #5823 and i pray to God it's not one of those damned mascaras.  I already have two of them.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  do you notice a four digit number on the baggie for the pick two? both of my orders say that i'm getting baggie #5823 and i pray to God it's not one of those damned mascaras.  I already have two of them. 


That's the same number on my packing slip for the deodorant wipe and mascara....but maybe that's just the product number for all pick 2 packs? We can hope!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 1, 2014)

> Okay, just as I feared....I was sent a replacement Pick 2 because the one included with my order was two of the same thing: 100% Pure mascara. Want to know what was in my replacement order?? 100% PURE MASCARA. (and a dry deodorant wipe.) Ugh. Now I have THREE of them. I may hold off on Birchbox orders with a pick 2 until it seems like they've run out of their seemingly endless supply of these mascaras.....


 lol, that story deserves a gold star :wizard:


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 1, 2014)

> That's the same number on my packing slip for the deodorant wipe and mascara....but maybe that's just the product number for all pick 2 packs? We can hope!


 I hope so too lol. I shall see later on this week.


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 1, 2014)

I looked at my last pick 2 and it has 5823 on it so maybe its just the product number, mine came with a smashbox mascara and english laundry sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  do you notice a four digit number on the baggie for the pick two? both of my orders say that i'm getting baggie #5823 and i pray to God it's not one of those damned mascaras.  I already have two of them. 

That's just the Pick 2 number, because that number was on mine as well and I received a Mally lip pencil and Shea Terra body butter.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 1, 2014)

> I looked at my last pick 2 and it has 5823 on it so maybe its just the product number, mine came with a smashbox mascara and english laundry sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> That's just the Pick 2 number, because that number was on mine as well and I received a Mally lip pencil and Shea Terra body butter.


 That's a relief! Thank you ladies! Great pick twos btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 1, 2014)

My Latest Pick-2: Reviver Deodorant Wipe and Derma E Body Lotion Packet. Not even worth taking a picture. I love the Egyptian Magic that I bought. The Pick-2? Not so much.


----------



## bluturtle (Apr 1, 2014)

Evidently, someone found a box of the 100% pure mascaras hiding behind a shelf in the warehouse, because I got one as well in my pick two, along with a Harvey Prince Journey perfume.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Evidently, someone found a box of the 100% pure mascaras hiding behind a shelf in the warehouse, because I got one as well in my pick two, along with a Harvey Prince Journey perfume.

We can only hope they are nearing the end of their supply....


----------



## Jonimeow (Apr 2, 2014)

DDR serum and Eyeko mascara. Not bad


----------



## casey anne (Apr 2, 2014)

Worst ever pick 2 (in my opinion): I received a LA Fresh face wipe and Juicy perfume.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Worst ever pick 2 (in my opinion): I received a LA Fresh face wipe and Juicy perfume.

Better that than more 100% Pure Mascara!!


----------



## easybreezy (Apr 2, 2014)

I recently received:

-100% Pure mascara and Nail Rock velvet

-Juicy Couture La La and Juara body cream


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Worst ever pick 2 (in my opinion): I received a LA Fresh face wipe and Juicy perfume.
i would've liked that pick two. which juicy perfume?


----------



## casey anne (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i would've liked that pick two. which juicy perfume?
It was the Juicy Noir... just not my fave...


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 2, 2014)

> It was the Juicy Noir... just not my fave...


 Oh ok I have the full size bottle on my vanity. I'm sorry that you didn't enjoy your pick two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh ok I have the full size bottle on my vanity. I'm sorry that you didn't enjoy your pick two





Thanks! No worries... I've gotten more good ones than bad ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Reason (Apr 2, 2014)

I received BP conditioner and BP spray!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received BP conditioner and BP spray!!!
Awesome! love that stuff!

I just received a Chella highlighter and Juicy sample.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received BP conditioner and BP spray!!!
That is the dream pick 2!


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 2, 2014)

> DDR serum and Eyeko mascara. Not bad


 That is my dream pick 2!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Apr 2, 2014)

I received a BP shampoo and conditioner. I now have 2 shampoos and 4 conditioners in my stash. I guess I won't need to buy it full size if I like it


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 3, 2014)

i just got my replacement 2 pack for the past one that was just foils

ended up with twistband and a 100% pure mascara


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 3, 2014)

Got a pick two today. Fekkai glossing creme and Paula's Choice resist c15 super booster. I was sorta hoping for the pure mascara because my SIL loves it.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 3, 2014)

Manna sheer glo and Wei pomegrante buffing beads Not sure how I feel since I don't know much about either product but hey it's not that mascara so that's a plus.


----------



## Babs (Apr 3, 2014)

Manna sheer glo and joie perfume


----------



## wadedl (Apr 3, 2014)

Embryolisse and Harvey Prince Hello. Definitely going in my trade list.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 3, 2014)

Damn, damn, damn! I got one of the dreaded mascaras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh and a sheer tint that I got a month or two ago. Off to the trade list the mascara goes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2014)

I got my pick two today! A... 100% pure mascara AND a smashbox mascara. Womp womp. I'll use the smashbox for sure though!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I got my pick two today! A... 100% pure mascara AND a smashbox mascara. Womp womp. I'll use the smashbox for sure though!


 That sucks you got that 100% pure mascara too but at least you got the smashbox one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2014)

> That sucks you got that 100% pure mascara too but at least you got the smashbox one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do like the smashbox one! For me this is a better pick two than usual  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 4, 2014)

Got my order today and my pick2 was a 100% packet of body lotion (the honey almond, yum) and a velvet nail rocks.


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 4, 2014)

I got a pick 2 this week: Klorane Dry Shampoo and Beauty Protector Shampoo.  I was hoping for some nail color, but I will settle for having clean hair.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, just as I feared....I was sent a replacement Pick 2 because the one included with my order was two of the same thing: 100% Pure mascara. Want to know what was in my replacement order?? 100% PURE MASCARA. (and a dry deodorant wipe.) Ugh. Now I have THREE of them. I may hold off on Birchbox orders with a pick 2 until it seems like they've run out of their seemingly endless supply of these mascaras.....
They must really want to give you that mascara. They should not repeat pick2s that often.


----------



## abreeskye (Apr 4, 2014)

I can't seem to find the Birchbox Bonus Shop.  Is it just me?  Can you guys see it on the website?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received BP conditioner and BP spray!!!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manna sheer glo and joie perfume
That's a great pick 2.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't seem to find the Birchbox Bonus Shop.  Is it just me?  Can you guys see it on the website?
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop


----------



## abreeskye (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Rachel85 (Apr 4, 2014)

Chella highlighter and color club top shelf. Actually a really nice pick 2...unfortunately I already have both and didn't really need seconds. No worries though. I'll find them happy homes.


----------



## devadorned (Apr 4, 2014)

Yep I also got another Chella I don't need and the Embryolisse. Technically good but eh.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 4, 2014)

Color Club in Top Shelf and a LA Fresh Wipe. Eh, at least it wasn't 100% Pure mascara.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

Chella highlighter pencil and LA Fresh wipe. 

Meh good trading swag I suppose.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Damn, damn, damn! I got one of the dreaded mascaras




oh and a sheer tint that I got a month or two ago. Off to the trade list the mascara goes.




Sorry to hear that, they must have a never ending stash of that mascara.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my pick two today! A... 100% pure mascara AND a smashbox mascara. Womp womp. I'll use the smashbox for sure though!
Wow two mascaras?! Seems like they need to get better at choosing the items that go into the pick2s.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pick 2 this week: Klorane Dry Shampoo and Beauty Protector Shampoo.  I was hoping for some nail color, but I will settle for having clean hair.
That's a great one!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Chella highlighter and color club top shelf. Actually a really nice pick 2...unfortunately I already have both and didn't really need seconds. No worries though. I'll find them happy homes.
I would love that one!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 4, 2014)

My 3rd experience with a mystery pick 2 is: a Klorane dry shampoo &amp; a Serge Normant dry conditioner. It would be great if I used them, but I feel they make my hair weighed down and worse than if I do nothing. Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Sorry to hear that, they must have a never ending stash of that mascara.


 Thanks. I know right? I hope that my other pick two waiting for me at home isn't the same thing.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 4, 2014)

> Worst ever pick 2 (in my opinion): I received a LA Fresh face wipe and Juicy perfume.


 I got this same one today. Not my style at all.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Apr 4, 2014)

Today I got a La Fresh Face wipe and a LashFusion XL mascara...bleh.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 4, 2014)

today i got a harvey prince hello sample (my fourth one -___-) and some pure mint shampoo from echinacea. snoozefest.com

edit: the shampoo name is Acure Organics Stem Cell Shampoo. it was hard to find out the name of it on the bottle. 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/acure-organics-stem-cell-shampoo


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry to hear that, they must have a never ending stash of that mascara.

Thanks. I know right? I hope that my other pick two waiting for me at home isn't the same thing. Hope you got a great pick2.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  today i got a harvey prince hello sample (my fourth one -___-) and some pure mint shampoo from echinacea. snoozefest.com
At least it wasn't another100% pure  mascara!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At least it wasn't another100% pure  mascara!
i know right? lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2014)

Lol I wonder if anyone out there in this vast universe actually likes the 100% pure mascara


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol I wonder if anyone out there in this vast universe actually likes the 100% pure mascara
me:






and you're like:


----------



## shadowcat78 (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol I wonder if anyone out there in this vast universe actually likes the 100% pure mascara


Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  me:





and you're like:




I like it too.  I don't like heavy mascaras.  I like my lashes to look/feel natural.  The 100% pure mascara looks and feels like a tint on my lashes and I like it.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 5, 2014)

I just got a Chella highlighter, which I didn't have and some body butter that the brand of I can't remember right now (not at home). I'm happy I didn't get mascara of any sort - I have 7 full sized ones waiting to be opened!!!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol I wonder if anyone out there in this vast universe actually likes the 100% pure mascara

i'm on my 3rd which is a bit annoying but i actually like it, as long as i don't smell it it's a nice natural mascara. very very natural...actually mostly because it holds a curl longer lol.

but also comes in handy for my bottom lashes. doesn't mean i want another


----------



## angienharry (Apr 5, 2014)

> today i got a harvey prince hello sample (my fourth one -___-) and some pure mint shampoo from echinacea. snoozefest.com edit: the shampoo name isÂ Acure Organics Stem Cell Shampoo. it was hard to find out the name of it on the bottle.Â  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/acure-organics-stem-cell-shampoo


 I love acure products!! They are free of most nasty ingredients awesome brand.


> Lol I wonder if anyone out there in this vast universe actually likes the 100% pure mascara


 My friend got the 100% pure in her pick two and loved it so much she bought a full size. She just got her first BB last month and when I heard she bought mascara I was like NOOOOOO, you will get so many full sized mascaras don't buy one!! Too funny.


----------



## chelsead1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Today I got the best pick two I've ever gotten: a little jar of Tiossan terranga body cream (smells amazing) and a tiny Beauty Protector spray! 

I think they must know I cancelled my subs and this was my final order to cash out all my points.  They're trying to suck me back in.  This order included a full-size BP spray, so it's a little weird to get it as a pick two also, but I really like it and now I'll have a travel size.


----------



## AMaas (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone else not able to find the Bonus Shop online today?  There is no link anywhere on the site...


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 5, 2014)

> Anyone else not able to find the Bonus Shop online today?Â  There is no link anywhere on the site...


 I don't see it either.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else not able to find the Bonus Shop online today?  There is no link anywhere on the site...
I think it is gone because of their warehouse moving. Someone else speculated that is why in one of the threads. They have anything that is in the process of moving showing as sold out. I was told one of my items will be shipping on the 11th so maybe they will put it back up around that day.


----------



## Babs (Apr 5, 2014)

Embryolisse and juicy noir. Not bad


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 6, 2014)

Got a pick two that wasn't too bad actually!

Secret agent lip gloss and a BP conditioner! - perhaps my luck is changing.

I had ordered a safety razor and blades for the hubby - but here it was back ordered.They automatically took off the extra blades instead of sending me blades without a razor. So in the end I got a total of 200 points and still got my free pick two.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 6, 2014)

to all the people who now have a stock pile of 100% pure mascara I've been wanting to try it if you want to get rid of one let me know. maybe we can work something out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 7, 2014)

I can toss one in the circ swap box for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 7, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen this before in the item description of the pick two on your email invoice before?- "*[Ops] Body Pack: (MALIN + GOETZ) Vitamin E Face Moisturizer &amp; Bare Love Beauty Bare Love Beauty Body"*

This is a reshipment of a purchase I made back on March 29th that never made it to me (lost by USPS), and that's what it said instead of "Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)" like on my last invoice.

I wonder if those are really the samples I'm going to get... I won't be mad! No 100% pure mascara!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone ever seen this before in the item description of the pick two on your email invoice before?- "*[Ops] Body Pack: (MALIN + GOETZ) Vitamin E Face Moisturizer &amp; Bare Love Beauty Bare Love Beauty Body"*

This is a reshipment of a purchase I made back on March 29th that never made it to me (lost by USPS), and that's what it said instead of "Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)" like on my last invoice.

I wonder if those are really the samples I'm going to get... I won't be mad! No 100% pure mascara!
I have. It was when they had to resend me a pick 2 and the customer service rep "hand picks" a new pick 2 for you.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 7, 2014)

My most recent pick two: Color Club polish in Top Shelf and a foil packet sample of Nuxe Body fondant firming cream. Ehh :/


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 7, 2014)

Just got my pick two I got the chella highlighter and Tiossan  body cream and it smells amazing!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my pick two I got the chella highlighter and Tiossan  body cream and it smells amazing!
That's a great pick two!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My most recent pick two: Color Club polish in Top Shelf and a foil packet sample of Nuxe Body fondant firming cream. Ehh :/
i wanted top shelf sooooo badly but then it was weirdly..goopy? on me? i'm too lazy to go out and buy thinner for something i get for free.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i wanted top shelf sooooo badly but then it was weirdly..goopy? on me? i'm too lazy to go out and buy thinner for something i get for free.

I love nail polish so I wasn't too upset over that, except that I got one in my monthly box and another one in a prior pick two. So now I have an abundance of color club polishes in the same color haha


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone ever seen this before in the item description of the pick two on your email invoice before?- "*[Ops] Body Pack: (MALIN + GOETZ) Vitamin E Face Moisturizer &amp; Bare Love Beauty Bare Love Beauty Body"*

This is a reshipment of a purchase I made back on March 29th that never made it to me (lost by USPS), and that's what it said instead of "Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)" like on my last invoice.

I wonder if those are really the samples I'm going to get... I won't be mad! No 100% pure mascara!
Yep I got that one as a replacement for a leaking perfume sample. It's actually pretty nice, the Malin + Goetz is huge! I haven't tried the Bare Love yet, but both were pretty large samples.


----------



## KatieKat (Apr 7, 2014)

My most recent pick 2 was a smash box mascara and an OPI sheer tint in a purple color. Not too bad!


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 7, 2014)

> My most recent pick two: Color Club polish in Top Shelf and a foil packet sample of Nuxe Body fondant firming cream. Ehh :/


 I actually really like the NUXE firming cream. It leaves my skin feeling so soft, that I splurged and bought the full size.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Apr 8, 2014)

Grrr....whenever I want to order there is NO pick 2!


----------



## devadorned (Apr 8, 2014)

cynthia rowley (again) and juicy noir. Can't complain too much! However the item I ordered to get the pick two apparently hasn't even shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Apr 8, 2014)

> Grrr....whenever I want to order there is NO pick 2!


 I know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to make myself wait...it pains me to think of placing an order with no pick two! It seems like such a waste.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 9, 2014)

I caved and ordered without one...the logic being that I am getting so many surprises with my multiple April boxes that I won't even miss it. Now watch it go back in stock immediately!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 9, 2014)

> I caved and ordered without one...the logic being that I am getting so many surprises with my multiple April boxes that I won't even miss it. Now watch it go back in stock immediately!


 Happens every time.


----------



## killalla (Apr 10, 2014)

I just ordered and added a Birchbox Man Pick Two - it seems those are still available.   I've done that before when the Birchbox Woman Pick Two is out of stock.  Some of the scents on those products are more woodsy, and there are a lot of shaving products, but they can be nice for sharing with boyfriends, brothers or other friends - and if it's a free extra, why not?


----------



## casey anne (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *killalla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered and added a Birchbox Man Pick Two - it seems those are still available.   I've done that before when the Birchbox Woman Pick Two is out of stock.  Some of the scents on those products are more woodsy, and there are a lot of shaving products, but they can be nice for sharing with boyfriends, brothers or other friends - and if it's a free extra, why not?
I did the same this morning.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got my pick two from the package that got lost and resent! Very happy with it and surprised at how HUGE the m&amp;g is! I do wonder what was in my original package pick two. In assuming it was a 100% pure and a juicy or foil, since I ordered it at the end of march when that's what everyone else was getting in theirs!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got a pick two that wasn't too bad actually!

Secret agent lip gloss and a BP conditioner! - perhaps my luck is changing.

I had ordered a safety razor and blades for the hubby - but here it was back ordered.They automatically took off the extra blades instead of sending me blades without a razor. So in the end I got a total of 200 points and still got my free pick two. 
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my pick two I got the chella highlighter and Tiossan  body cream and it smells amazing!
Great pick two!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieKat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My most recent pick 2 was a smash box mascara and an OPI sheer tint in a purple color. Not too bad!
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my pick two from the package that got lost and resent! Very happy with it and surprised at how HUGE the m&amp;g is!

I do wonder what was in my original package pick two. In assuming it was a 100% pure and a juicy or foil, since I ordered it at the end of march when that's what everyone else was getting in theirs!


That's nice 2 deluxe sizes.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Please come back in stock, women's pick two! I have an order I've been wanting to place for a while now!! XD


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my pick two from the package that got lost and resent! Very happy with it and surprised at how HUGE the m&amp;g is!

I do wonder what was in my original package pick two. In assuming it was a 100% pure and a juicy or foil, since I ordered it at the end of march when that's what everyone else was getting in theirs!


nice, I'm jealous I love malin + goetz


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *killalla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered and added a Birchbox Man Pick Two - it seems those are still available.   I've done that before when the Birchbox Woman Pick Two is out of stock.  Some of the scents on those products are more woodsy, and there are a lot of shaving products, but they can be nice for sharing with boyfriends, brothers or other friends - and if it's a free extra, why not?


Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the same this morning.
I made my first order yesterday and went ahead &amp; got the Men's pick 2 also.  I hope we all get something unisex that maybe we can use.  If not, I guess my husband will get mine then.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 11, 2014)

The pick twos are back in stock. Too bad nearly everything I want to order is out of stock.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The pick twos are back in stock. Too bad nearly everything I want to order is out of stock.

Me too!!


----------



## kierstencliff (Apr 11, 2014)

my latest pick two was an OPI sheer tint in purple and the 100% Pure mascara.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kierstencliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my latest pick two was an OPI sheer tint in purple and the 100% Pure mascara. 
omg lol they still haven't run out of those mascaras... XD


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 11, 2014)

I am loving the 100% Pure Mascara I got in a pick two. I know a lot of ppl are saying it's not very effective, but I find it very buildable. I'm patient with swathing on coats of mascara though hahahhaa


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kierstencliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my latest pick two was an OPI sheer tint in purple and the 100% Pure mascara. 
that's the one that i got last week

yeah i thought they got rid of it by now. i used it on my lashes today and it seemed mediocre


----------



## jayeme (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am loving the 100% Pure Mascara I got in a pick two. I know a lot of ppl are saying it's not very effective, but I find it very buildable. I'm patient with swathing on coats of mascara though hahahhaa 





I haven't actually tried it yet, I was mostly just annoyed that it was so ubiquitous for awhile there - I got three in a week! I gave one to my mom, put one on my trade list, and one is in my stash of unopened mascaras. I have 2 minis and 7 full sizes open right now, I don't need to add to the madness! And probably 4-5 minis and 3 full sizes in my backup stash. I just put in an order with another pick two, and I hope it's not more mascara, 100% pure or otherwise! But I'm glad to hear someone say it's decent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 12, 2014)

Latest pick two- Paula's choice bha9 and inika green eyeliner. Great pick two!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't actually tried it yet, I was mostly just annoyed that it was so ubiquitous for awhile there - I got three in a week! I gave one to my mom, put one on my trade list, and one is in my stash of unopened mascaras. I have 2 minis and 7 full sizes open right now, I don't need to add to the madness! And probably 4-5 minis and 3 full sizes in my backup stash. I just put in an order with another pick two, and I hope it's not more mascara, 100% pure or otherwise! But I'm glad to hear someone say it's decent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am blessed with pretty nice lashes they are long and moderately full-- but they are blonde and the tips are white, so they don't show up without mascara. Yeah, that's the sucky part! LOL I hate a lot of mascaras that people usually like so maybe I'm not the best judge. hahhaaaaa


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Latest pick two- Paula's choice bha9 and inika green eyeliner. Great pick two!
whaaaat??? nice!!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 12, 2014)

Sooo Pick Twos are back but the bonus shop is not. I don't think there are any promo codes out right now so I wanted to get that iPhone case at least. I will be patient.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 12, 2014)

> Sooo Pick Twos are back but the bonus shop is not. I don't think there are any promo codes out right now so I wanted to get that iPhone case at least. I will be patient.


 Anniversary codes are working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sooo Pick Twos are back but the bonus shop is not. I don't think there are any promo codes out right now so I wanted to get that iPhone case at least. I will be patient.
That is weird I got an email yesterday about the Yumi Kim phone case.  I guess it is possible they are gone.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Latest pick two- Paula's choice bha9 and inika green eyeliner. Great pick two!
That's an awesome pick2!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sooo Pick Twos are back but the bonus shop is not. I don't think there are any promo codes out right now so I wanted to get that iPhone case at least. I will be patient.
As of this morning the bonus shop is back!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 12, 2014)

> Anniversary codes are working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't get an anniversary code for another two months!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> That is weird I got an email yesterday about the Yumi Kim phone case. Â I guess it is possible they are gone.


 I figured it out. You can't add to your cart from the bonus shop, but you CAN still apply the code. I assume that means it will be added to my order? I sure hope so anyway. So...long story short, $40 order plus free pick two, used $40 in points to make it free, and added the free iPhone case. Woohoo! I love Birchbox!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 12, 2014)

I want to place a bunch of separate orders so i can get more pick twos and use all of my codes, but i don't want to get the same pick twos in all of them. so i am waiting one between each order. i feel so lame for putting this much thought into it.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't get an anniversary code for another two months!




 
For many people the anniversary codes work even though it is not a month you would "earn" one.  For example last month on my primary account which I started January 2012 I was able to use the SWEET16 code.  We created the BB codes thread for people to see what codes they are and you can try one to see which one works.  Hope that helps!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 13, 2014)

> I want to place a bunch of separate orders so i can get more pick twos and use all of my codes, but i don't want to get the same pick twos in all of them. so i am waiting one between each order. i feel so lame for putting this much thought into it.Â


 That sounds well-reasoned, not lame!


> For many people the anniversary codes work even though it is not a month you would "earn" one. Â For example last month on my primary account which I started January 2012 I was able to use the SWEET16 code. Â We created the BB codes thread for people to see what codes they are and you can try one to see which one works. Â Hope that helps!


 Really? Wow, okay, good to know! Thanks for the tip! I will try that next time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would almost always rather have a percent off instead of a GWP.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 13, 2014)

Pick two's are out again!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 14, 2014)

> Pick two's are out again!


 wow. That was quick! Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 15, 2014)

If I get a gift sub for someoneâ€¦can I get a free pick two when they are back?


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I get a gift sub for someoneâ€¦can I get a free pick two when they are back?

Technically, I think the Pick 2s are only supposed to go with full-size orders.

If the pick-2s happen to be in stock when you place the gift order, it will likely go through.  But if they are out of stock when you place the gift order and you call to have Customer Service and ask them to send one to you when they come back in stock, CS may not send you one.  It's kind of the luck of the draw in terms of which CSR you get.

Hope that helps.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 15, 2014)

I got 2 I my orders from the weekend! I got nipple balm and pure mascara (lol, my 6th at this point) The second was the nipple balm and the coastal scents revealed pallette. I like the nipple balm so I can't complain. I've been wanting to experiment and try a smokey eye so I may keep the revealed quad.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 15, 2014)

> I got 2 I my orders from the weekend! I got nipple balm and pure mascara (lol, my 6th at this point) The second was the nipple balm and the coastal scents revealed pallette. I like the nipple balm so I can't complain. I've been wanting to experiment and try a smokey eye so I may keep the revealed quad.


 I'd say keep the quad! I got it in my regular BB and love it. It's got good pigmentation.


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd say keep the quad! I got it in my regular BB and love it. It's got good pigmentation.
2nd it... i have the entire palette and i loooooove it


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Technically, I think the Pick 2s are only supposed to go with full-size orders.

If the pick-2s happen to be in stock when you place the gift order, it will likely go through.  But if they are out of stock when you place the gift order and you call to have Customer Service and ask them to send one to you when they come back in stock, CS may not send you one.  It's kind of the luck of the draw in terms of which CSR you get.

Hope that helps.
I bought my sister a 3 month subscription for her birthday and added a Chuao chocolate bar to bring it up to $35 and I did get the Mystery pick two.


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 15, 2014)

ugh not only are pick twos out again but the yumi cases are out and when I talked to the CS rep she said its likely the cases will not be restocked! I have my anniversary code to use and I really wanted that case!


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 15, 2014)

Men's pick twos are in stock, FYI. Just ordered my first one of those since woman's were out. Interested to see what I get!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 16, 2014)

I just received a Revealed Palette Sampler and a Camille Beckman hand cream! Great pick 2 for me! I have a huge order to go in my cart and it contained the Revealed Palette, which is of course out of stock now. I think getting the sample is the universe telling me I need the full size version so I'll have to wait to make my giant order.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 16, 2014)

I got an order today with a Juicy perfume vial and the hyration lock chapstick. Not the worst pick 2, not great either though. I mean, I like the perfume OK but it's not my favorite, the chapstick is fine but not exciting and I already have one anyway....oh well, it's free, and better than nothing for free!


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 16, 2014)

Got one of my two orders in today... And my pick two is only a pick one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received a sample of atelier cologne but that's it. Will be calling bb! Eta: called and gave me an extra 100 points since pick twos are out of stock


----------



## cari12 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol I wonder if anyone out there in this vast universe actually likes the 100% pure mascara
I wasn't a fan for my upper lashes but I really like it on my lower lashes. I have to be more careful with which mascara I use on my lower lashes due to eye sensitivity issues (I don't have the same problem as much on my upper lashes) so it's perfect for that.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 16, 2014)

just got a pick two: chapstick and a wei golden root purifying mud mask. 

snoozefest.com (tried both of the items before)

oh well. at least i got it for free


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Men's pick twos are in stock, FYI. Just ordered my first one of those since woman's were out. Interested to see what I get!

Is it gone now? I can't "find" the men's bonus shop let alone the men's pick 2s! Are they out of stock now?


----------



## trin0183 (Apr 17, 2014)

I got the atelier cologne and which body butter. Also, if anyone who wants the iPhone case, I have it for trade!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2014)

snooze.





Obviously it's not an awful Pick 2, just super boringgggg. This chapstick is never going to go away. We'll be getting it and the 100% Pure mascara for years to come lol


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  snooze.





Obviously it's not an awful Pick 2, just super boringgggg. This chapstick is never going to go away. We'll be getting it and the 100% Pure mascara for years to come lol

Would have rather had the jouer that came with your chapstick than the Supergoop CC that came with mine.  *sigh*


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 17, 2014)

dont be upset all the pick 2s are out

i had 4 of them today

i got 2 chapsticks,

3 juicy perfume vials,

1 manna kadar sheer glo lotion (the only semi exciting one)

1 small packet of juara candelnut body creme (which ive never even seen)

and one mini of a ruby wing nailpoish which i hate and will not use

i have never once gotten a really good exciting pick 2


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  dont be upset all the pick 2s are out

i had 4 of them today

i got 2 chapsticks,

3 juicy perfume vials,

1 manna kadar sheer glo lotion (the only semi exciting one)

1 small packet of juara candelnut body creme (which ive never even seen)

and one mini of a ruby wing nailpoish which i hate and will not use

i have never once gotten a really good exciting pick 2

I know not everyone likes the candlenut body creme, but I got it in a box a few months back and I'm obsessed with the smell. It's so nice for summer. People either love it or hate it, but I used up every last speck of lotion in that little cardboard package! LOL


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know not everyone likes the candlenut body creme, but I got it in a box a few months back and I'm obsessed with the smell. It's so nice for summer. People either love it or hate it, but I used up every last speck of lotion in that little cardboard package! LOL
I loved that stuff too and I wouldn't mind getting it again in a pick two.


----------



## Babs (Apr 17, 2014)

I would not mind an overload of Chapstick. I'm still hoping to get one. I felt the same way when everyone was getting the ruffian but me. Then a super nice MUTer sent me one WITHOUT a return address so I can't even thank her. However I hope to continue to dodge the pure mascara. I got 2 and that's one too many. I love this thread!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Would have rather had the jouer that came with your chapstick than the Supergoop CC that came with mine.  *sigh*

between the chapstick and the 100% they really want us very boring don't they?


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 17, 2014)

I was gonna wait and do an order to get a pick two, but at this rate I'm wondering if I should just do an order for what I need, knock of the stuff I added to bump it up to $35 and call it a day. The pick two's lately have been so blah I dunno if I should bother waiting for them.


----------



## With2Ls (Apr 17, 2014)

> I just received a Revealed Palette Sampler and a Camille Beckman hand cream! Great pick 2 for me! I have a huge order to go in my cart and it contained the Revealed Palette, which is of course out of stock now. I think getting the sample is the universe telling me I need the full size version so I'll have to wait to make my giant order.


 Coastal Scents has a Revealed bundle on sale for 19.95 right now - you get the palette, 4 eyeshadow brushes, and an eye primer. Usually (but not always) they also include a free sample of something.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Coastal Scents has a Revealed bundle on sale for 19.95 right now - you get the palette, 4 eyeshadow brushes, and an eye primer. Usually (but not always) they also include a free sample of something.
I know! Thank you! I have a bunch of gift cards to use up for Birchbox, but I may just purchase on Coastal Scents. Thanks @With2Ls !


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 17, 2014)

This was my first BB order.  I took a chance on the Men's pick 2 because the women's was OOS.





I love the jump rope!


----------



## With2Ls (Apr 17, 2014)

> I know! Thank you! I have a bunch of gift cards to use up for Birchbox, but I may just purchase on Coastal Scents. Thanks @With2Ls Â !


 That does make it very tempting to wait! I'm waiting on stuff too - everything I'd like to order is out of stock, and I've been on the "waiting list" for so long I'm really wondering if they are ever planning to restock.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That does make it very tempting to wait! I'm waiting on stuff too - everything I'd like to order is out of stock, and I've been on the "waiting list" for so long I'm really wondering if they are ever planning to restock.
I know! They assure it will be back in stock soon, but we'll see.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my first BB order.  I took a chance on the Men's pick 2 because the women's was OOS.





I love the jump rope!      
That's so cool, I would LOVE a jump rope pick too!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my first BB order.  I took a chance on the Men's pick 2 because the women's was OOS.





I love the jump rope!      


That's AWESOME!  I literally just ordered a jump rope!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my first BB order.  I took a chance on the Men's pick 2 because the women's was OOS.





I love the jump rope!      
Dang, I gotta give the mens pick 2 a try!


----------



## devadorned (Apr 17, 2014)

juara candelnut body creme and juicy malibu... NOT deluxe but eh.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow, the men pick twos look great! And what a great way to guarantee that you won't get another 100% pure mascara.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 17, 2014)

Seriously, can someone link me to the men's pick 2s? I don't know why but I can't find them!

I got a pick 2 today I got:

-OPI top coat mini

-Juicy Malibu sample

I'm happy I've managed to avoid that mascara everyone hates and I'm happy to get the OPI mini! I haven't seen anyone else get that one.

I have one more coming that should be here tomorrow!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously, can someone link me to the men's pick 2s? I don't know why but I can't find them!

I got a pick 2 today I got:

-OPI top coat mini

-Juicy Malibu sample

I'm happy I've managed to avoid that mascara everyone hates and I'm happy to get the OPI mini! I haven't seen anyone else get that one.

I have one more coming that should be here tomorrow!
Here you go! http://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/birchbox-man-bonus-shop/birchbox-man-pick-two-sample-pack-mystery


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously, can someone link me to the men's pick 2s? I don't know why but I can't find them!

I got a pick 2 today I got:

-OPI top coat mini

-Juicy Malibu sample

I'm happy I've managed to avoid that mascara everyone hates and I'm happy to get the OPI mini! I haven't seen anyone else get that one.

I have one more coming that should be here tomorrow!
i got the opi mini last week in the purple shade.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 17, 2014)

just got a pic two that i kinda sorta like: original juicy couture perfume and w3ll people universalist colorstick


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just got a pic two that i kinda sorta like: original juicy couture perfume and w3ll people universalist colorstick
a whole colorstick?! Or just the sample?


----------



## casey anne (Apr 18, 2014)

Women's Pick 2 back in stock!


----------



## Clackey (Apr 18, 2014)

I got a pick twp yesterday and one of them is just the empty box!  I mean...who packed that???


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pick twp yesterday and one of them is just the empty box!  I mean...who packed that???








hahah oh geez...they must be in a rush to pack them since they sell out like hotcakes! I'm assuming you e-mailed them about it? I'm sure they'll replace it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine from yesterday: Coastal Scents Revealed sampler (dupe for me) and some slightly grungy-looking small Burts Bees Moisturizer jar. I don't even remember them sampling that! Not a great pick-two for me personally, but at least they were both deluxe, so no complaints!


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Mine from yesterday: Coastal Scents Revealed sampler (dupe for me) and some slightly grungy-looking small Burts Bees Moisturizer jar. I don't even remember them sampling that! Not a great pick-two for me personally, but at least they were both deluxe, so no complaints!


 I got a Burt's bees night cream sample in a birchbox before.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 18, 2014)

> a whole colorstick?! Or just the sample?


 A sample. It was in this round thingie attached to the card. I've gotten a full sized stila item in my first pick two last yr.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 18, 2014)

Got a fantastic pick 2: a Camille Beckman morelia monarch glycerine hand therapy and Juicy Coture la la Malibu perfume! Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Got a fantastic pick 2: a Camille Beckman morelia monarch glycerine hand therapy and Juicy Coture la la Malibu perfume! Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


 I LOVE the scent of the Morelia monarch stuff. And the whipped consistency is really nice too.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been getting the chapstick A LOT lately - lol.  Between BB's mystery pack chapstick and dermstore's lip balm, I never need to purchase a lip balm ever in my life again!!

That said, when I got my BB order today, I got another chapstick but I also got the morelia monarch body butter!!  I was so happy until I opened it up.  The seal was broken and when I looked at the product, it looked like over 1/2 of it was scooped out and there was this orange thing at the bottom of it.  Not to mention, they ran out of the yuki kim iphone case and didn't give me one, even though I had the promo code.

So I called.   Yes, I kinda was going to complain about it - because the body butter was really gross and disgusting and they didn't give me my phone case.  I took pictures of the body butter - I cannot stress how disgusting that was....  The CS there is fantastic - not only did she give me 100 points, she also let me pick out anything in their bonus shop to replace the yuki kim iphone case AND she asked me what I liked for products - she was going to pick out 2 samples based on my responses and send me another mystery bag.

So, I am getting as a replacement for the gross mystery unknown orange thing and my missing yuki phone case

1. Birchbox Diamond Organizer Tray

2.  My mystery pack - ultimate volume pack - Davines Travel Sea Salt Spray &amp; Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo

So, even though I do not sub to their monthly boxes, I do purchase a lot there at their store and I was really happy they went out of their way to make me happy!!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got a Burt's bees night cream sample in a birchbox before.
Oh good to know. Any sense of how long ago that was? I only ask because this little jar looked fairly beat up! Like it had been knocked around the warehouse for a while.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 18, 2014)

oh and I did place an order for Suki Transformative Cleansing Clay, which I got a sample of it in my Saffron Rouge box the other month.  I find this stuff to be so helpful with my pimples (yes, at 49, I still break out..my face is an oil slick!)
 

I use it as a mask and as a spot treatment.  I decided to try the men's mystery pack this time - I KNOW that will not include a vanilla creme chapstick or the 100% mascara that smells like rotten fruit!!  the promo code DERMAE was back (yeah!!) and I do love that scrub, so I got that as well.

So, I am pretty excited to see what the men's mystery pack has in store for me....


----------



## biancardi (Apr 18, 2014)

Question for you all- I've noticed that in the last few weeks, my shipping has been free, no matter how little I spend.   I am not complaining, but when did that happen?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 18, 2014)

> Question for you all- I've noticed that in the last few weeks, my shipping has been free, no matter how little I spend.Â Â  I am not complaining, but when did that happen?Â


 The Ace program just started, could be why...


----------



## biancardi (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Ace program just started, could be why...
Thanks!!  Is this similar to Sephora's rouge program with the free shipping?  Oy, that just tells me I spend wayyyy too much on stuff.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!!  Is this similar to Sephora's rouge program with the free shipping?  Oy, that just tells me I spend wayyyy too much on stuff.
https://www.birchbox.com/aces

You only have to reach 500 pts... if you had a year of birchboxes last year, that's more than enough to push you over


----------



## biancardi (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.birchbox.com/aces'&gt;https://www.birchbox.com/aces

You only have to reach 500 pts... if you had a year of birchboxes last year, that's more than enough to push you over

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.birchbox.com/aces

You only have to reach 500 pts... if you had a year of birchboxes last year, that's more than enough to push you over
thanks!! I quit the monthly sub last sept, so that is probably how I got it.  However, I've spent a lot of money this year at their site - I may sub for a couple of months just to ensure I keep that free shipping (it is SO worth it!!)


----------



## meaganola (Apr 19, 2014)

> thanks!! I quit the monthly sub last sept, so that is probably how I got it.Â  However, I've spent a lot of money this year at their site - I may sub for a couple of months just to ensure I keep that free shipping (it is SO worth it!!)


 If you have it right now, it's good through the end of December *next* year! I can't remember whether they have announced the renewal rules or what they are, but my guess is that they'll be like Sephora VIB/Rouge: Qualify in Calendar Year 1, and you get it through the end of Calendar Year 2. I hope that's the case given how quickly I can rack up points when I'm not on a no-/low-buy.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I LOVE the scent of the Morelia monarch stuff. And the whipped consistency is really nice too.
I know, it smells SO nice. I have been hoping to get this in my box for at least 3 months now, I was glad to finally get it in a pick 2!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received a Revealed Palette Sampler and a Camille Beckman hand cream! Great pick 2 for me! I have a huge order to go in my cart and it contained the Revealed Palette, which is of course out of stock now. I think getting the sample is the universe telling me I need the full size version so I'll have to wait to make my giant order.
Great pick2.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Got one of my two orders in today... And my pick two is only a pick one






I received a sample of atelier cologne but that's it. Will be calling bb!

Eta: called and gave me an extra 100 points since pick twos are out of stock

That's great, I love it when they give out points.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  snooze.





Obviously it's not an awful Pick 2, just super boringgggg. This chapstick is never going to go away. We'll be getting it and the 100% Pure mascara for years to come lol
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my first BB order.  I took a chance on the Men's pick 2 because the women's was OOS.





I love the jump rope!      
That's awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously, can someone link me to the men's pick 2s? I don't know why but I can't find them!

I got a pick 2 today I got:

-OPI top coat mini

-Juicy Malibu sample

I'm happy I've managed to avoid that mascara everyone hates and I'm happy to get the OPI mini! I haven't seen anyone else get that one.

I have one more coming that should be here tomorrow!
Nice!


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 23, 2014)

We're back up! Yay!

Got my first ever men's pick two while the site was down. I got

Shultz &amp; Malley face wash (1 fl oz)

Menscience post shave repair (2 fl oz)

My husband was very happy with these! Except for the fact that this made him realize that birchbox sells men's stuff too. I got a look and was asked, "All this birchbox stuff you buy for yourself with your points and you can never get me anything?!" So it looks like I'm going to start getting men's pick twos from now on to keep him happy!


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 23, 2014)

I received a men's pick two that included a coconut And mango oil lip balm and a piece of wood with a nail in it that's supposed to be a bottle opener. Lol


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 23, 2014)

Ahhh, this new format is so hard for me to get used to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But in any case, I got a women's pick two on Monday: the hydration chapstick and supergoop. Not too exciting, but I've actually been wanting another chapstick, so I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 23, 2014)

I've gotten two orders in the last few weeks that didn't include the pick two I ordered because they're out of stock, even though they were in stock when I ordered.  

I find that kind of irritating..because I would have waited to place an order until they really were available. And I can't get a refund or anything, because they're free.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've gotten two orders in the last few weeks that didn't include the pick two I ordered because they're out of stock, even though they were in stock when I ordered.
> 
> I find that kind of irritating..because I would have waited to place an order until they really were available. And I can't get a refund or anything, because they're free.


Does this mean that you'll never get them? Or will they wait to send them later?


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I received a men's pick two that included a coconut And mango oil lip balm and a piece of wood with a nail in it that's supposed to be a bottle opener. Lol


That bottle opener is like $15 and it has a magnet to catch bottle caps. What brand of lip balm? Great Pick Two in my opinion!

I just got a pick two yesterday. A Chapstick and a sample of W3LL PEOPLE Universalist Multi-Use Color Stick in Dusty Rose. This is my 4th or 5th Chapstick, but somehow I still haven't gotten 100% Pure Mascara.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've gotten two orders in the last few weeks that didn't include the pick two I ordered because they're out of stock, even though they were in stock when I ordered.
> 
> I find that kind of irritating..because I would have waited to place an order until they really were available. And I can't get a refund or anything, because they're free.


I would definitely write to them to make sure you get them! Just because they're free doesn't mean you don't base order decisions on them. Case in point: you just said you wouldn't have placed an order without one.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 23, 2014)

so, my man 2-pick is finally coming - they ran out but they shipped it to me once it got back in "stock"

my code on the form is menpicktwo7

for those who already received their man 2-pick, what was your code?  I am eager to find out what I got!!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so, my man 2-pick is finally coming - they ran out but they shipped it to me once it got back in "stock"
> 
> my code on the form is menpicktwo7
> 
> for those who already received their man 2-pick, what was your code?  I am eager to find out what I got!!


Same thing happened to me with my order! I haven't received my men's pick two, but my code is the same as yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 23, 2014)

well, it is light whatever it is - UPS states that my package with the 2-pick is .30 pounds.  I do not know if that includes my Derma-e scrub - which I was supposed to get, but they ran out....

if it doesn't, I will call BB back about that.  I am supposed to get it..


----------



## melcore (Apr 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so, my man 2-pick is finally coming - they ran out but they shipped it to me once it got back in "stock"
> 
> my code on the form is menpicktwo7
> 
> for those who already received their man 2-pick, what was your code?  I am eager to find out what I got!!


mine finally shipped today too!  i have the same code as you, so maybe that's just a generic code?  and i'm still waiting for my women's pick two that was supposed to come with the package i got today AND the replacement sample they're supposed to mail to me because i was missing samples in my box this month.  grrr.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 24, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Does this mean that you'll never get them? Or will they wait to send them later?


At first I thought they'd send them later but.. a few other things in my order were apparently 'backordered' (even though it all STILL shows in stock on the website) and they refunded of my points. So I'm assuming they're just not sending it. 

For the record, my total is still $35+, even after the refunded points. 

But hey, maybe I'll just randomly get two pick-twos in the mail one of these days. That would be exciting!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 24, 2014)

I got an order in today, but without the men's pick two.  I knew it wouldn't be there, because my shipping notice didn't list it, and I asked on Facebook what's up.  They just said it'd ship separate. 

This afternoon I got a ship notice for the pick two, for .3 pounds via UPS.  Hasn't updated yet on tracking though.


----------



## melcore (Apr 24, 2014)

I received an email from birchbox just now saying my pick two is delayed bc of their moving warehouses but it will be shipped. Yay?


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 24, 2014)

I was missing a pick two from an order, and they told me they'd ship me out a new one. I wanted to start asking a million questions, like will you really ship it out soon? How can you ship it out if youre out of stock? But I refrained... we shall see!


----------



## devadorned (Apr 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, it is light whatever it is - UPS states that my package with the 2-pick is .30 pounds.  I do not know if that includes my Derma-e scrub - which I was supposed to get, but they ran out....
> 
> if it doesn't, I will call BB back about that.  I am supposed to get it..


I have ordered so many things that are "oops! out of stock!" even though the website says they are there.. i really wanted that scrub actually  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## biancardi (Apr 24, 2014)

devadorned said:


> I have ordered so many things that are "oops! out of stock!" even though the website says they are there.. i really wanted that scrub actually  &lt;_&lt;


Well, they sent me an email saying it is out of stock and I won't get it.  They gave me a code for free shipping, but I already get free shipping!!

so, I called them and they let me pick out 2 items in their bonus shop, as the derma e was a full sized product

I got the Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Fix &amp; Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING SHAMPOO &amp; CONDITIONER, which are 1.7 oz each!! yeah!


----------



## melcore (Apr 24, 2014)

Just received an email that my mystery pick 2 has been shipped, so I guess they're back in stock now?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 25, 2014)

melcore said:


> Just received an email that my mystery pick 2 has been shipped, so I guess they're back in stock now?


Yep, I got one for mine too, but they still show out of stock on the website. Very curious to see what we end up getting!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, they sent me an email saying it is out of stock and I won't get it. They gave me a code for free shipping, but I already get free shipping!!
> 
> so, I called them and they let me pick out 2 items in their bonus shop, as the derma e was a full sized product
> 
> I got the Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Fix &amp; Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING SHAMPOO &amp; CONDITIONER, which are 1.7 oz each!! yeah!


Really? Ugh. I used the code for that scrub, too. Ordered the Baggu duck bag, the BB diamond coin pouch, scrub, and pick two. I received the coin pouch and one scrub yesterday w no email about the rest. I really hope they get them back in stock because I would have ordered a diff scrub (Vasanti) had it not been for that code. Keeping fingers crossed.

And I agree w whoever said they're going to lose $ having to ship all the separate packages. Oh well.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, I got one for mine too, but they still show out of stock on the website. Very curious to see what we end up getting!


Me too. I think I have three separate mystery packs coming. Maybe this means they're finally catching on to the whole maybe-we-shouldn't-say-this-is-in-stock-if-we-can't-actually-fulfill-all-the-orders concept. Probably not, though.

On a semi-related note, how long has BB had these issues with things flying out of stock and the shipping being jacked up? I only started subscribing in February and found this board pretty recently. I know they've been quoting the whole warehouse switcharoo for like a month now, but I just got a box that was like 3 ft by 2 ft for a single curling iron that looked like it had been packaged and taped by a blind cat and then dropkicked and had a hole punched in it for good measure. The curling iron was fine, but what the heck is wrong with their packaging?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/mystery-sample-pack

gogogo


----------



## biancardi (Apr 25, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/mystery-sample-pack
> 
> gogogo


\

and it is on waitlist again! lol


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 25, 2014)

WTF Birchbox?! The email saying it was back in stock was sent at 1:53 PM and it's already out at 2:00 PM? SEVEN MINUTES. Just don't even.


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 25, 2014)

I just placed an order and was able to add it to my cart so it was in stock as of 2:49 EST.


----------



## easybreezy (Apr 25, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I just placed an order and was able to add it to my cart so it was in stock as of 2:49 EST.


Thanks!  I would have preferred a men's pack (which is still out of stock), but I have been waiting forever to place a small order to hit the next 100 point level, cash out, and close this account.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 25, 2014)

Just placed an order and the women's pack is still in stock! (4:30pm)


----------



## tulippop (Apr 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, it is light whatever it is - UPS states that my package with the 2-pick is .30 pounds.  I do not know if that includes my Derma-e scrub - which I was supposed to get, but they ran out....
> 
> if it doesn't, I will call BB back about that.  I am supposed to get it..


Mine is also .30 lb and all I'm getting is the mystery pick 2 and a giftcard.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 25, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Me too. I think I have three separate mystery packs coming. Maybe this means they're finally catching on to the whole maybe-we-shouldn't-say-this-is-in-stock-if-we-can't-actually-fulfill-all-the-orders concept. Probably not, though.
> 
> On a semi-related note, how long has BB had these issues with things flying out of stock and the shipping being jacked up? I only started subscribing in February and found this board pretty recently. I know they've been quoting the whole warehouse switcharoo for like a month now, but I just got a box that was like 3 ft by 2 ft for a single curling iron that looked like it had been packaged and taped by a blind cat and then dropkicked and had a hole punched in it for good measure. The curling iron was fine, but what the heck is wrong with their packaging?


This is only a very recent issue.  I believe them when they say that it is because of the warehouse move because generally it is pretty rare for this to happen.  Products go out of stock all the time, but I think the only time I remember the website letting you place an order, only for the product to run out in the warehouse was in January of last year when they first released the beauty protector spray.  It happens occasionally, just not like this.  I have placed a lot of orders through birchbox since I first subscribed in march of 2012, and I think I have only had one order with that was incorrect.


----------



## melcore (Apr 25, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> WTF Birchbox?! The email saying it was back in stock was sent at 1:53 PM and it's already out at 2:00 PM? SEVEN MINUTES. Just don't even.


I didn't even get an email and I signed up for the waitlist!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 25, 2014)

I was able to order a pick two with a couple of orders tonight. Hope they are good ones!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 25, 2014)

There were Mystery picks available for me just now.  I did wait to order till they were available.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 26, 2014)

melcore said:


> I didn't even get an email and I signed up for the waitlist!


Me neither, but I happened to check just to be sure, and it showed me they were in stock.  I placed my order, and am supposed to be getting one.  We'll see soon, I guess, if they end up sending it with my regular order or not.  I'm glad I waited the couple of extra days to place the full order that I was waiting to place.  Even though my first pick two really sucked, I hope this one won't!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 26, 2014)

To my surprise, I was able to order a pick-two today! Go get 'em ladies!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I received a men's pick two that included a coconut And mango oil lip balm and a piece of wood with a nail in it that's supposed to be a bottle opener. Lol


The hubby has that bottle opener and loves it.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 27, 2014)

I got a mens pick two last week and it had aster shave spray that i might use because it is supposed to prevent in grown hairs and a fake watch bracelet   no idea why anyone would want a fake watch i even remember seeing it in the bb site when it came out and was like why?!?!?!?!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 27, 2014)

my diamond tray came broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did call BB and they are replacing it. Man, they have had some problems with their warehouses.  

@nikkimouse  I hope that fake watch bracelet isn't in my 2-pick!!  That makes no sense - why a fake watch?


----------



## devadorned (Apr 28, 2014)

got two late pick twos in flat bubble mailers that also appear to have been dropkicked and stepped on (pretty clear shoe print  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


the mens after shave balm which i actually would have liked to sample more, but it was half exploded (due to having been stepped on!!)
dry deodorant for clothing
pores no more (womens pick 2)
joan vass l'eau de cristal, which does smell pretty nice. a classic, muted woodsy floral.
but get it together Tennessee!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 28, 2014)

My pick 2 from the order I got last week came today - in a really humongous box. It was the OPI mini top coat in orange, and a hair tie. Not really exciting.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 28, 2014)

I received the men's pick 2 today: Mayron's Goods Chapped Stuff and the Wurkin Stiffs. Pretty nice pick 2! Of course my hubby couldn't care less.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 28, 2014)

I just had three pick twos arrive today. The first one was the Chapstick and the supergoop cc cream (this makes the fourth supergoop cc cream I've gotten from bob and the fifth supergoop product. DO NOT WANT), the second was the opi tinted topcoat and the Joan vass perfume (got both in my first box and didn't care for either), but the last had dr. Brandt pores no more and the beauty protector oil, so I'm happy with that. I guess 1/3 ain't bad.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 28, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> I just had three pick twos arrive today. The first one was the Chapstick and the supergoop cc cream (this makes the fourth supergoop cc cream I've gotten from bob and the fifth supergoop product. DO NOT WANT), the second was the opi tinted topcoat and the Joan vass perfume (got both in my first box and didn't care for either), but the last had dr. Brandt pores no more and the beauty protector oil, so I'm happy with that. I guess 1/3 ain't bad.


I got the Joan Vass perfume too and another OPI tinted topcoat. I'd be more excited or even care if this wasn't the 3rd purple I had from them. &lt;_&gt; The perfume I'm slightly m ore excited about if only because I haven't had one Blehg


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 28, 2014)

I got a men's pack for hubs since he doesn't get near as much as I do in the mail lol

unfortunately, one of the items is for hair... and hubs shaves his head lol I think I will give it to X. He's 13, and has hair!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, we got American Crew Alternator - flexible styling and finishing spray, and Schulz &amp; Malley Face Wash... this smells really good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sorry the photo is so big.... sigh...


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 28, 2014)

I just got the shittiest pick two ever. I did the men's back when the women's was constantly out of stock. I got a freakin shoe shine wipe and a tiny vial of beard oil. WTF.


----------



## melcore (Apr 28, 2014)

I received two of my mystery packs in the mail today - one men's and one women's. In the men's, I got a tiny votivo candle that smells really good and the American crew alternator hair spray (second time I've received that). In the women's pack, I got the dr Brandt pores no more and the beauty protector oil. Not too shabby!


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 28, 2014)

Chose a men's pick two and got a coconut flavored lip balm (yum!!) and a piece of wood with a nail in it that's supposed to be a bottle opener. That cracked me up!! In the shop they charge $15 for it!!! Ha ha ha. Any guy who would use something like that would just make it himself, if he didn't already have a bottle opener on his keys/pocket knife. Lol


----------



## biancardi (Apr 28, 2014)

I am still waiting on my men 2 pick, but I did get my replacements for the Derma-e scrub that they ran out of - I didn't realize that the Anastasia Brow Fix in their bonus shop was FULL size!! wowwowowow.  I am going to play with my brows now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got the Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING SHAMPOO &amp; CONDITIONER which are nice sizes at 1.7 oz each.  They both smell so nice - a very light scent, not overpowering...

I am still waiting on my 2 pick from the 18th.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 28, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I received the men's pick 2 today: Mayron's Goods Chapped Stuff and the Wurkin Stiffs. Pretty nice pick 2! Of course my hubby couldn't care less.


Ohh, I would love this to be my men's pick 2 as well! We'll see what I get when mine arrives on Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 28, 2014)

I just got one with the Pores No More &amp; BP Oil. Will use both!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs (Apr 28, 2014)

Got a mens pick 2. 1 oz peppermint face wash and shoe laces. I like it.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 28, 2014)

Got my replacement men's pick two today! Not bad, my husband is happy with it. It's an English laundry cologne sample and the little votive candle. The candle does smell nice and very "manly"


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my diamond tray came broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did call BB and they are replacing it. Man, they have had some problems with their warehouses.
> 
> @nikkimouse  I hope that fake watch bracelet isn't in my 2-pick!!  That makes no sense - why a fake watch?





devadorned said:


> got two late pick twos in flat bubble mailers that also appear to have been dropkicked and stepped on (pretty clear shoe print  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> 
> the mens after shave balm which i actually would have liked to sample more, but it was half exploded (due to having been stepped on!!)
> ...


Sorry to hear that, hope they get it together soon.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I received the men's pick 2 today: Mayron's Goods Chapped Stuff and the Wurkin Stiffs. Pretty nice pick 2! Of course my hubby couldn't care less.


Nice pick2!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> I just had three pick twos arrive today. The first one was the Chapstick and the supergoop cc cream (this makes the fourth supergoop cc cream I've gotten from bob and the fifth supergoop product. DO NOT WANT), the second was the opi tinted topcoat and the Joan vass perfume (got both in my first box and didn't care for either), but the last had dr. Brandt pores no more and the beauty protector oil, so I'm happy with that. I guess 1/3 ain't bad.


I really hope they send me the opi tinted top coat.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I got a men's pack for hubs since he doesn't get near as much as I do in the mail lol
> 
> unfortunately, one of the items is for hair... and hubs shaves his head lol I think I will give it to X. He's 13, and has hair!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, we got American Crew Alternator - flexible styling and finishing spray, and Schulz &amp; Malley Face Wash... this smells really good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> sorry the photo is so big.... sigh...


Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I just got the shittiest pick two ever. I did the men's back when the women's was constantly out of stock. I got a freakin shoe shine wipe and a tiny vial of beard oil. WTF.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

melcore said:


> I received two of my mystery packs in the mail today - one men's and one women's. In the men's, I got a tiny votivo candle that smells really good and the American crew alternator hair spray (second time I've received that). In the women's pack, I got the dr Brandt pores no more and the beauty protector oil. Not too shabby!


Those are great ones!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am still waiting on my men 2 pick, but I did get my replacements for the Derma-e scrub that they ran out of - I didn't realize that the Anastasia Brow Fix in their bonus shop was FULL size!! wowwowowow.  I am going to play with my brows now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also got the Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING SHAMPOO &amp; CONDITIONER which are nice sizes at 1.7 oz each.  They both smell so nice - a very light scent, not overpowering...
> 
> I am still waiting on my 2 pick from the 18th.


Nice! I got that shampoo &amp; conditioner in my box and i really liked the smell too.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I just got one with the Pores No More &amp; BP Oil. Will use both!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love that BP oil!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Got my replacement men's pick two today! Not bad, my husband is happy with it. It's an English laundry cologne sample and the little votive candle. The candle does smell nice and very "manly"


That candle is adorable!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 29, 2014)

I got my men 2 pick today.  It isn't that bad

I got a billy jealousy energizing scrub with peppermint oil 1oz (I think some of it leaked, but there is a good 3/4 of the bottle full..)

reviver dry deodorant for clothes - it is reusable, so that is interesting.  It "removes odors instantly".   I will use it.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got my men 2 pick today.  It isn't that bad
> 
> I got a billy jealousy energizing scrub with peppermint oil 1oz (I think some of it leaked, but there is a good 3/4 of the bottle full..)
> 
> reviver dry deodorant for clothes - it is reusable, so that is interesting.  It "removes odors instantly".   I will use it.


I am obsessed with the reviver wipes!  They are great if you are ever in a situation where you are around any kind of smoke, whether that is at an event/bar or from a bbq/bonfire.  I have even used mine on my hair and it has helped.  It was a huge deal for me when it was winter and I could wipe down my puffy coat with it after going out- as I couldn't go out and dry clean it immediately after leaving somewhere smoky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (Apr 30, 2014)

Got my pick two today: mini OPI lavender clear coat &amp; Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal sample. I'm actually glad to get the OPI mini, it will get used.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 30, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Got my pick two today: mini OPI lavender clear coat &amp; Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal sample. I'm actually glad to get the OPI mini, it will get used.


 I got the same yesterday. I like the purple opi. I got it in my Feb box and am glad to have another.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got my men 2 pick today.  It isn't that bad
> 
> I got a billy jealousy energizing scrub with peppermint oil 1oz (I think some of it leaked, but there is a good 3/4 of the bottle full..)
> 
> reviver dry deodorant for clothes - it is reusable, so that is interesting.  It "removes odors instantly".   I will use it.


I loooooooooooooooove reviver swipes.  I am trying to rely on natural deodorant, which hasn't been going too well.  Reviver wipes help me keep my friendships.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Got my pick two today: mini OPI lavender clear coat &amp; Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal sample. I'm actually glad to get the OPI mini, it will get used.


Nice!


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 30, 2014)

Got my men's pick two today (that shipped separate from my order).

It was the nail in the piece of wood bottle opener.  My husband will like this.  He's probably tired of opening his beer with my girly Eiffel tower opener, lol. 

And the second item was a 2 oz size of men's StriVectin-SD Instant Retexturizing Scrub.  He needs some new face scrub!  He's been stealing my Vasanti scrub, the stinker!  This big deluxe size should last him a whole month at least.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Got my men's pick two today (that shipped separate from my order).
> 
> It was the nail in the piece of wood bottle opener.  My husband will like this.  He's probably tired of opening his beer with my girly Eiffel tower opener, lol.
> 
> And the second item was a 2 oz size of men's StriVectin-SD Instant Retexturizing Scrub.  He needs some new face scrub!  He's been stealing my Vasanti scrub, the stinker!  This big deluxe size should last him a whole month at least.


Boys are weird about their bottle openers.  I once watched an entire conversation happen between two guys about their bottle openers, convinced that theirs was better than the others.  They even had a contest to see who could open their bottle quicker- and wouldn't let me open mine even though I had my bottle opener in my hand.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 30, 2014)

I received a Beauty Protector - Protect &amp; Oil (love this stuff!) and Dr Brandt - Pores No More (great size). I'm definitely happy with this one!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Apr 30, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Got my pick two today: mini OPI lavender clear coat &amp; Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal sample. I'm actually glad to get the OPI mini, it will get used.


 Same one I got, I love the polish color.


----------



## quene8106 (May 1, 2014)

i'm so glad that birchbox is sending out better pick twos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Got my men's pick two today (that shipped separate from my order).
> 
> It was the nail in the piece of wood bottle opener.  My husband will like this.  He's probably tired of opening his beer with my girly Eiffel tower opener, lol.
> 
> And the second item was a 2 oz size of men's StriVectin-SD Instant Retexturizing Scrub.  He needs some new face scrub!  He's been stealing my Vasanti scrub, the stinker!  This big deluxe size should last him a whole month at least.


My hubby loves that bottle opener, since its magnetic he keeps it attached to his computer case.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I received a Beauty Protector - Protect &amp; Oil (love this stuff!) and Dr Brandt - Pores No More (great size). I'm definitely happy with this one!!


Nice!


----------



## tulippop (May 1, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I received a Beauty Protector - Protect &amp; Oil (love this stuff!) and Dr Brandt - Pores No More (great size). I'm definitely happy with this one!!


That's an awesome mystery pick 2!  I'll be so happy if I get that or something similar.  

Apparently my order for the In Full Bloom set was held up because the mystery pick 2 was out of stock and they were waiting for more to ship it out.  It's been 5 days so I called and the CSA I talked to said she would expedite it.  She didn't say how long that would take and it doesn't say on the order if it's standard/3day/2day/etc shipping.  It just says "Admin Free Shipping - Admin only Free shipping", does anyone know how long that takes?


----------



## IMDawnP (May 1, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Got my pick two today: mini OPI lavender clear coat &amp; Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal sample. I'm actually glad to get the OPI mini, it will get used.





Kristine Walker said:


> Same one I got, I love the polish color.


Me too! I was going to post a photo but I cannot figure out how with the changes that recently took place. I tried searching but haven't found anything on the topic. Is there a new forum changes topic anywhere ?


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Me too! I was going to post a photo but I cannot figure out how with the changes that recently took place. I tried searching but haven't found anything on the topic. Is there a new forum changes topic anywhere ?


I think this is gonna be the next how to I work on- for both mobile and on the computer. There should be an Attach Files thing under your reply, or something along the lines of a More Reply Options button that will lead you to the attach files. It looks like this (mobile full version)


----------



## alisong (May 1, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Same one I got, I love the polish color.


I also got the OPI sheer tint with the Joan Vass fragrance today. How funny that so many people got the same one! I'm meh on the fragrance, but I was very excited to see the OPI!


----------



## katyrn (May 1, 2014)

alisong said:


> I also got the OPI sheer tint with the Joan Vass fragrance today. How funny that so many people got the same one! I'm meh on the fragrance, but I was very excited to see the OPI!


I didn't think I was going to like the Joan Vass perfume, but after putting it on yesterday, I really loved it. Might even have to consider purchasing it in the future!!


----------



## TippyAG (May 2, 2014)

I'm wondering if anyone has experience with this or something similar:

I placed an order that included a presale of the new cynthia rowley line and there weren't any men's or women's pick twos available when I placed the order. The CR stuff ships out May 8th and i already recieved the rest of my order. I was thinking of calling/emailing CS to see if they could throw in a pick two with my CR stuff, since I would have added it had it been in stock.

The whole order was $92, the CR alone is $35.

Has anyone asked something similar and had them honor it? or were they basically told they were SOL?


----------



## ikecarus (May 2, 2014)

My men's pick two that came today. Not terribly exciting, but not too bad either.


----------



## katiecoll (May 2, 2014)

I got that cologne in my last men's pick two and my husband LOVES it. He asked if I could buy him a full size one when I get enough points.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 2, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Got my replacement men's pick two today! Not bad, my husband is happy with it. It's an English laundry cologne sample and the little votive candle. The candle does smell nice and very "manly"


i got this too!


----------



## Tamarin (May 2, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I received a Beauty Protector - Protect &amp; Oil (love this stuff!) and Dr Brandt - Pores No More (great size). I'm definitely happy with this one!!


I just got the same pick 2 yesterday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm supposed to get another pick 2 from a previous order that just shipped out today...hoping for something good!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

alisong said:


> I also got the OPI sheer tint with the Joan Vass fragrance today. How funny that so many people got the same one! I'm meh on the fragrance, but I was very excited to see the OPI!


I got this one today too! I really like the sheer tints &amp; now I have all of them except the magenta.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 2, 2014)

I finally got a shipping notice for the pick two I ordered when I bought some gift cards and then with my full bloom order on another account. Fingers crossed for a couple of good ones!


----------



## mama2358 (May 2, 2014)

So I got a BB men's pick two today and I was curious to see if the items were the same as the two listed on my shipping invoice, and they were. One was a thing of Toweldry Creme Styler, but the other was the men's passport holder, which is in the shop for $40. Uh, what?!


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> So I got a BB men's pick two today and I was curious to see if the items were the same as the two listed on my shipping invoice, and they were. One was a thing of Toweldry Creme Styler, but the other was the men's passport holder, which is in the shop for $40. Uh, what?!


Thats awesome!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 6, 2014)

I got my two orders today and I think I got the best pick twos I've ever gotten:

#1 Beauty Protect's Protect &amp; OIl &amp; Dr. Brandt's Pores No More

#2 Purple OPI &amp; Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 6, 2014)

I've gotten FOUR of the Dr Brandt/BP Oil pick twos now lol

I mean, don't get me wrong! It's a great pick two but.. do they just have a surplus of those lying around a la the 100% Pure Mascara of last month?


----------



## jesemiaud (May 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've gotten FOUR of the Dr Brandt/BP Oil pick twos now lol
> 
> I mean, don't get me wrong! It's a great pick two but.. do they just have a surplus of those lying around a la the 100% Pure Mascara of last month?


At least it's better than the 100% pure, lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 6, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> At least it's better than the 100% pure, lol.


Oh, definitely! These are both things I absolutely love.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got my two orders today and I think I got the best pick twos I've ever gotten:
> 
> #1 Beauty Protect's Protect &amp; OIl &amp; Dr. Brandt's Pores No More
> 
> #2 Purple OPI &amp; Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal


those are nice pick twos. i really like the first one you got and i hope i get that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (May 6, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got my two orders today and I think I got the best pick twos I've ever gotten:
> 
> #1 Beauty Protect's Protect &amp; OIl &amp; Dr. Brandt's Pores No More
> 
> #2 Purple OPI &amp; Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal


Ha! I got both of these today as well!! Your #1 was in my In Full Bloom box and your #2 came separately. It also makes it my second set of your #2. C'est la vie. I like them all.

ETA: didn't finish my post before I posted :/


----------



## katiecoll (May 6, 2014)

I also got the Purple OPI &amp; Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal. They must be giving out either that or the BP &amp; dr. B stuff.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Forgot to add the pick two and emailed CS the next day and they added it for me! Now I just have to wait for the In Full Bloom/Cynthia Rowley sets it's coming with.

ETA oooh I hope I get the BP and Dr. B though!


----------



## disconik (May 7, 2014)

Finally got my full size order today and literally squealed when I saw the BP Oil and Pores No More pick two.  Definitely the best one I've gotten.


----------



## easybreezy (May 7, 2014)

I just received the BP Oil and DB Pores No More pick two as well.  I think I'll put them on my trade list.


----------



## mama2358 (May 7, 2014)

I got two of the purple OPI/ Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal.


----------



## celiajuno (May 7, 2014)

I just got Chapstick and Juicy Couture La La Malibu perfume. I was happy to get the perfume, boo for the Chapstick.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 7, 2014)

I just got BP oil and dr Brandt pores no more. Woot woot.


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

I got 2 2 picks today (plus my order had an extra item!)

one of my 2 picks was from 4/18, due to some horrible pick they gave me before (which was gross and sick and just really contaminated)

I was shocked at the size of this one

4 oz Mailin + Goetz vit e face moisturizer

1 oz bare love body luxury body fluid

my normal 2 pick in the order

opi purple tinted nailpolish

joan vass perfume

my extra item - which I think they just messed up on was a full size 12 benefits instant healthy hair treatment.  totally shocked to see THAT!

now, if only my 4/25 order would ship out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 7, 2014)

Add me to the Dr Brandt/BP Party. Also, once the BP oil is used up, the label on the bottle can be gently scratched off (used a paring knife) and bottle reused for other concoctions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

oh my goodness - I looked up the malin + goetz face cream  - that is a 45.00 item!!  The 4 oz is full size.  swoons...

omg.


----------



## Tamarin (May 8, 2014)

got my 2nd pick 2 a few days ago, the purple opi and joan vass cristal as well.  Not too bad overall. I'm happy bc I didn't get the opi in my box, and I like purple.


----------



## inlustro (May 8, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has experience with this or something similar:
> 
> I placed an order that included a presale of the new cynthia rowley line and there weren't any men's or women's pick twos available when I placed the order. The CR stuff ships out May 8th and i already recieved the rest of my order. I was thinking of calling/emailing CS to see if they could throw in a pick two with my CR stuff, since I would have added it had it been in stock.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like anyone responded, but yes, I've called them before to request they add a Mystery Pack when they went back in stock a day or two after placing an order. I think if it's within a certain time frame (like, a few days?) they'll send it. Probably won't honor it if you call about an order you placed a month ago or something.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 8, 2014)

Put me in the tick marks for another one who got OPI purple sheer tint and Joan V. perfume.  

Polish is a dupe for me but it'll go to my sister. I like the perfume.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 8, 2014)

Got two orders in today, both the pick two's were the "usual" as of late... purple opi/joan v perfume, and pores no more/beauty protect oil. 

Uhm, I'm not familiar with the Dr Brandt line in the least, have only tried a 100 point perk of the scrub from Sephora... Is the pores no more supposed to smell like Clorox bleach!?!  Mine smelled exactly like bleach, like the bleachy mop water you find in those big yellow industrial mop buckets.  It came sealed, so it isn't Birchbox's fault, and I'm not going to request anything new, but this just smelled so nasty and toxic.  I threw it out immediately. 

I don't like the sheer tints, so I'll save the opi for my niece or something.  I like the smell of the perfume and I'll try the hair oil.  At least I got a couple products to use. It is very obvious they are being lazy about the pick two selections though.  I miss the old ones where variety was a given.


----------



## emilylithium (May 8, 2014)

i got the purple OPI/ Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal as well. interested in trying out the OPI top coat!


----------



## hazeleyes (May 8, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Got two orders in today, both the pick two's were the "usual" as of late... purple opi/joan v perfume, and pores no more/beauty protect oil.
> 
> Uhm, I'm not familiar with the Dr Brandt line in the least, have only tried a 100 point perk of the scrub from Sephora... Is the pores no more supposed to smell like Clorox bleach!?!  Mine smelled exactly like bleach, like the bleachy mop water you find in those big yellow industrial mop buckets.  It came sealed, so it isn't Birchbox's fault, and I'm not going to request anything new, but this just smelled so nasty and toxic.  I threw it out immediately.
> 
> I don't like the sheer tints, so I'll save the opi for my niece or something.  I like the smell of the perfume and I'll try the hair oil.  At least I got a couple products to use. It is very obvious they are being lazy about the pick two selections though.  I miss the old ones where variety was a given.


I just got the exact pick two's you received today! I haven't opened mine yet, going to save it until my other primers are finished, but not sure if it should smell like that! The rest are all dupes for me from previous boxes but good pick two's for me overall.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2014)

Just posted about this in another thread but thought I'd ask here.

Those of you who are getting pick twos lately, especially if they were sent separately from your full size order due to all this warehouse backlog, did you get a shipping email? I have three being sent from full sized orders placed last month and I got an order confirmation for them last week but NO shipping email/tracking info. 

My full size orders that have come just showed up so I'm thinking that may be the case with my pick twos as well. It can take a couple weeks to get stuff to AK depending on the method of shipping so if they aren't sending out shipping/tracking emails to others then I'll just keep waiting and assume they are on the way. If you are getting the shipping/tracking emails though I definitely need to call and see where my stuff is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## Tamarin (May 9, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Just posted about this in another thread but thought I'd ask here.
> 
> Those of you who are getting pick twos lately, especially if they were sent separately from your full size order due to all this warehouse backlog, did you get a shipping email? I have three being sent from full sized orders placed last month and I got an order confirmation for them last week but NO shipping email/tracking info.
> 
> ...


I got a shipping email for one (it was shipped with some of the other stuff I ordered, though) but the one I got separately did not have a shipping email.  Actually one of my orders shipped in 2 parts and only the first had the shipping email, the other just showed up randomly.  You can check your purchase history on your account to see what has been shipped out though.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Just posted about this in another thread but thought I'd ask here.
> 
> Those of you who are getting pick twos lately, especially if they were sent separately from your full size order due to all this warehouse backlog, did you get a shipping email? I have three being sent from full sized orders placed last month and I got an order confirmation for them last week but NO shipping email/tracking info.
> 
> ...


I actually just got a shipping notice and it's just for a mystery sample pack.


----------



## bubbalou33 (May 9, 2014)

I got the same pick two for two orders: dr Brandt pores no more and beauty protector oil


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

Out of the Dr. Brandt and BP, which one is the deluxe size?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Out of the Dr. Brandt and BP, which one is the deluxe size?


Both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's considered deluxe if it can be used more than once, as far as I know.

The BP oil will last forever! I have 5 samples &amp; have barely made a dent in the first one!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's considered deluxe if it can be used more than once, as far as I know.
> 
> The BP oil will last forever! I have 5 samples &amp; have barely made a dent in the first one!


Awesome!! I really hope I get that one!


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> got my 2nd pick 2 a few days ago, the purple opi and joan vass cristal as well.  Not too bad overall. I'm happy bc I didn't get the opi in my box, and I like purple.


This is also what I received today as my pick two.


----------



## katiecoll (May 10, 2014)

About to place an order tomorrow, as soon as I get the points from the months reviews. I think I'm going to do a men's pick two because I already got the opi and Joan vass pick two and I don't want the dr b &amp; BP oil. Since it looks like that's all they are sending out for the time being!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> About to place an order tomorrow, as soon as I get the points from the months reviews. I think I'm going to do a men's pick two because I already got the opi and Joan vass pick two and I don't want the dr b &amp; BP oil. Since it looks like that's all they are sending out for the time being!


I wish I had thought of that before I placed my order tonight.


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> About to place an order tomorrow, as soon as I get the points from the months reviews. I think I'm going to do a men's pick two because I already got the opi and Joan vass pick two and I don't want the dr b &amp; BP oil. Since it looks like that's all they are sending out for the time being!


Great minds think alike!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have my cart all filled up, just going to wait for the box pages to load.


----------



## bonita22 (May 10, 2014)

I got a pick two today:

Harvey Prince Hello

Gilchrist &amp; Soames body wash.

Not my favorite but since it was free I'm not complaining.


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I got a pick two today:
> 
> Harvey Prince Hello
> 
> ...


I would love this pick two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I got a pick two today:
> 
> Harvey Prince Hello
> 
> ...


Oh gawd. If I get these as my pick twos I will cry. I got these items multiple times in other pick twos.


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

Just made an order and went with a men's pick two because I'm curious to see what I could get. XD Will report back! 

(my first men's pick two was just okay: dry deodorant wipe + english laundry perfume sample)


----------



## Angelalh (May 12, 2014)

i got 2 pick 2s today

i deicded to try a mens pick 2 because i saw all the amazing samples you ladies were getting

i got proraso shave cream my bf doesnt shave his face with a razor so maybe ill use it on my legs lol

and a vial of english laundry signature cologne (omg i hope my bf likes this i loooove the smell of it but its soo expensive)

and the womens

serge normant dry CONDITIONER im verrry excited about this one its HUGE 1.2 oz i cant use dry shampoo because i have curly hair and cant brush it through but this i dont have to! (birchbox looooves sending me dry shampoo though lol)

and air repair rescue balm eh... ill use it but ive already gotten it


----------



## Spazkatt (May 12, 2014)

I got a fantastic pick two (for me) a Coola spf 30 BB cream and DDF Oil-free Moisturizing dew!


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

I got two mystery sample packs and I don't care for them (only because I got them in previous boxes)

how about them apples &amp; jergen's bb cream

opi sheer tint (again) and a peelie of the big easy cream by benefit

on my next order i will be picking from the men's section.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 13, 2014)

I got the Joan Vass with Coola SPF BB cream.


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I got a fantastic pick two (for me) a Coola spf 30 BB cream and DDF Oil-free Moisturizing dew!


that dew lasted me 2 months. you only need to apply a little to your skin.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 13, 2014)

Got two men's pick two packs today. 

Between the two packs, I ended up with a big deluxe size of GO247 body wash, a deluxe bottle of men's face wash (Don't remember the brand), and two of the reviver clothing wipes.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

I got one today with a Reviver wipe &amp; Benefit Fakeup in Light.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 13, 2014)

I got a pick two today after a long hiatus from BB shopping......Ruffian polish in Fox Hunt (excited for this orange for the summer) and an English Laundry #7 parfum.  Pretty decent!


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 13, 2014)

I have two mystery packs on the way, 1 from ordering a gift card and the other for the order I placed using my gift card.


----------



## jayeme (May 13, 2014)

I got 2 today - one was just one item, though. A 2 oz bottle of blow up daily volumizing conditioner. The other one was the orange sheer tint (which I already got and do not want) and, bizarrely, a little cardboard heart with a gritty surface that makes me think it's supposed to be a nail file? idk. It's weird. Has anyone else gotten something like that?


----------



## celiajuno (May 13, 2014)

jayeme said:


> and, bizarrely, a little cardboard heart with a gritty surface that makes me think it's supposed to be a nail file? idk. It's weird. Has anyone else gotten something like that?


Yes, that is a nail file. I received one of those in my February 2012 Birchbox. I remember being a little miffed because we could not review it for points so I only got 40 points that month. I am surprised they still have those. Maybe when they were moving to the new warehouse they found them and decided to  send them out.


----------



## jayeme (May 17, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Yes, that is a nail file. I received one of those in my February 2012 Birchbox. I remember being a little miffed because we could not review it for points so I only got 40 points that month. I am surprised they still have those. Maybe when they were moving to the new warehouse they found them and decided to  send them out.


 Weird! Yeah, that's probably what happened. 

In other news, I got 2 new pick 2s today: one awesome, one terrible. The awesome one: BP Protect &amp; Oil and a Cynthia Rowley Liquid eyeliner! Terrible: My 3rd OPI orange sheer tint (and I don't even want one, I don't like orange) and a sample card of Benefit Big Easy in a shade that is too dark for me anyway.....Oh well, the first one makes up for it!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 17, 2014)

I just got a great one: vasanti brighten up and coola tinted sunscreen!


----------



## girlwithclass (May 18, 2014)

The pick two I received today was a Stila Lip Glaze in "Sugar Plum" (0.05oz) and Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum SPF 30 (10ml)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (May 18, 2014)

kellyc2606 said:


> CO Bigelow Lemon Lip Balm (full size) Claudalie Divine Oil (vial)


  


Shauna999 said:


> I got a mini of etoile in the frosted raspberry color &amp; a extra large deluxe of LancÃ´me mascara- I'm super happy!! This mystery u pick was better than my entire box last month. I guess I'm going to have to place lots of bb orders...lol


  


Antidentite said:


> One of my arrived and I received a full size Secret Agent Beauty lip gloss and a .5 oz Willa moisturizer sample.  I'm pretty impressed with the sizes.


  


LyndaV said:


> I got Nuxe Creme Fraiche rehydrating mask and Secret Agent Lips Galore lip gloss


I placed an order this week and specifically bought an item I didn't need just to get to $35.... So I'm hoping for good pick twos like these!!


----------



## JenTX (May 18, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Weird! Yeah, that's probably what happened.
> 
> In other news, I got 2 new pick 2s today: one awesome, one terrible. The awesome one: BP Protect &amp; Oil and a Cynthia Rowley Liquid eyeliner! Terrible: My 3rd OPI orange sheer tint (and I don't even want one, I don't like orange) and a sample card of Benefit Big Easy in a shade that is too dark for me anyway.....Oh well, the first one makes up for it!


  
I hate those OPI sheer tints. I would be sad on that pick two too....



girlwithclass said:


> The pick two I received today was a Stila Lip Glaze in "Sugar Plum" (0.05oz) and Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum SPF 30 (10ml)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I happen to love both of these so this would be perfect!


----------



## misslaurelann (May 18, 2014)

I got four pick-two's today (don't ask haha) one was amazing-pores no more and beauty protector serum, another was half amazing-cynthia rowley liquid eyeliner and the stupid agave packet and two were mediocre (for me)-agave + Caudalie foaming cleanser (1.69fl oz-awesome size!) and agave +opi sheer tint. Super stoked about the eyeliner, serum, and pores no more and it's funny because the agave was the only thing I've gotten in my boxes that I got as a pick two-everything else I have never received so I'm thrilled with that fact!


----------



## jkwynn (May 18, 2014)

I got a BP spray (my millionth one) and 2 foil packets of Egyptian Magic Skin Cream


----------



## kixz125 (May 18, 2014)

Got a small "whish" body butter tube and (another) coola sunscreen sample.


----------



## natashaia (May 18, 2014)

i'm receiving 4 this week. i tried to order at different days, so the pick2s would be varied. however, they all shipped yesterday. fingers crossed that they aren't all the same.


----------



## ashleylind (May 18, 2014)

I just got the Coola and Inika green eyeliner. Of course, I just got that eyeliner in a trade last month, or else I would be super excited about it.


----------



## JenTX (May 19, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I just got the Coola and Inika green eyeliner. Of course, I just got that eyeliner in a trade last month, or else I would be super excited about it.


I loved the purple Inika liner. I bet I would love green too! Was it the lime green or the forest green?


----------



## misslaurelann (May 19, 2014)

natashaia said:


> i'm receiving 4 this week. i tried to order at different days, so the pick2s would be varied. however, they all shipped yesterday. fingers crossed that they aren't all the same.


I placed four orders on the exact same day and received four different pick twos, but granted three items were the same (agave hair oil) but I think they just love throwing that agave hair oil in everything


----------



## ashleylind (May 19, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I loved the purple Inika liner. I bet I would love green too! Was it the lime green or the forest green?


It's called Green Lagoon. It's really pretty, I just don't need two.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 19, 2014)

My 2- Two packs arrived today:

1st- pack

Control Corrective - Oil Free Healing Lotion -2 packs

Obliphica- Intensive Hair Serum - Smells good!

2nd- pack

Keims Hair Care- Peppermint &amp; Macadmia Shampoo

GrandCentral Beauty- S.M.A.R.T. Skin perfecting serum + primer


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

wow - they sent out full sized items (the eyeliner???)  that is something - I swapped for that green eyeliner - I love it - plus I also got the marine mineral eyeshadow too.

I am wondering if, because their warehouses are so messed up, that they are sending out more full sized items because they cannot find the samples? 

I know I got a FULL size M+G face lotion, valued at 45.00.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 19, 2014)

I got my order today.  Pick 2 was:

Miss Jessie's Super Slip Sudsy shampoo (nice size foil packet)

Coola mineral sunscreen natural BB cream (deluxe tube - bigger than the one I got in my box in April EDIT: Nevermind. That was Supergoop in my April box.   )

Both will probably get used but I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## Kelsey Abourezk (May 19, 2014)

I want them to come out with another limited edition box soon do I can add one of these and get a bunch of goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (May 20, 2014)

I just received a full-sized Inika eyeliner in Lagoon and delux-size Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum.

 I got both of those in boxes already, so I'll be giving the eyeliner to a girlfriend (lovely color, but I'll never even use up the first one!) and keeping the sunscreen.


----------



## Angelalh (May 21, 2014)

finnnnnaallly got my mystery sample pack from my may 1st order

it had a guy and girl body sample 1.01 oz eh body lotion not exciting but i like to have these samples in my work bag

and obliphica hair serum nice size! .5 oz this will last me months since you only use a couple drops at a time i hope its good


----------



## natashaia (May 21, 2014)

I received 3 orders today and even though I ended up with two of each sample, I loved my mysterypacks

1. Anastasia brow gel and Davines oi conditioner packet

2.sumita liner in jamun and Davines oi conditioner packet

3. Sumita liner in jamun and Anastasia brow gel

I already traded for the brow gel so I am going to trade these and I'm not a fan of colored liner so I will probably trade the eyeliners. I think I might keep one to test out though!


----------



## IMDawnP (May 21, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> finnnnnaallly got my mystery sample pack from my may 1st order
> 
> it had a guy and girl body sample 1.01 oz eh body lotion not exciting but i like to have these samples in my work bag
> 
> and obliphica hair serum nice size! .5 oz this will last me months since you only use a couple drops at a time i hope its good


I received the hair serum in my March box and LOVED it. As soon as I receive my next code (I'm expecting one in the next 2 months) I'm going to buy the full size.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 21, 2014)

I just got an Anastasia brow gel and Davines Oi shampoo sample. I'm happy with it, though I wish they'd thrown in the conditioner too!


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> finnnnnaallly got my mystery sample pack from my may 1st order
> 
> it had a guy and girl body sample 1.01 oz eh body lotion not exciting but i like to have these samples in my work bag
> 
> and obliphica hair serum nice size! .5 oz this will last me months since you only use a couple drops at a time i hope its good


Nice!


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

natashaia said:


> I received 3 orders today and even though I ended up with two of each sample, I loved my mysterypacks
> 
> 1. Anastasia brow gel and Davines oi conditioner packet
> 
> ...


Sorry about all those repeats, those are good pick 2s. I have only tried the blue Sumita eye liner and I love it.


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> I just got an Anastasia brow gel and Davines Oi shampoo sample. I'm happy with it, though I wish they'd thrown in the conditioner too!


The shampoo is a good size but the conditioner is a foil i was bummed about that when i got it in my box.


----------



## Angelalh (May 21, 2014)

natashaia said:


> I received 3 orders today and even though I ended up with two of each sample, I loved my mysterypacks
> 
> 1. Anastasia brow gel and Davines oi conditioner packet
> 
> ...


definately try out that eyeliner i didnt think id care for it but now its my favorite, i go for that over black EVERYDAY

now if theyd get it in stock so i can buy it!!!!


----------



## bliss10977 (May 21, 2014)

JC327 said:


> The shampoo is a good size but the conditioner is a foil i was bummed about that when i got it in my box.


My shampoo is actually a foil. Oh well. I have fine hair, so I'll get a few uses out of it!


----------



## Alexia561 (May 21, 2014)

I received the Jergens BB Body cream (my 3rd one) and a How 'Bout Them Apples sample (my 2nd). Disappointed that they're both duplicates.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (May 21, 2014)

In my order I added the Anastasia brow fix primer and my pick two included davines OI shampoo AND Anastasia brow gel.

BB must even be aware of the state of my brows! Lol


----------



## brittainy (May 21, 2014)

I received an English Laundry No. 7 perfume sample which I really like and a GrandCentral  Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Serum+Primer that I will never use because the last sample I got from that brand made me break out like crazy.  1/2 Isn't bad!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (May 21, 2014)

I just received Anastasia brow gel and Davines Absolute Beautifying Shampoo.  Can't say I am excited by either.


----------



## JenTX (May 21, 2014)

natashaia said:


> I received 3 orders today and even though I ended up with two of each sample, I loved my mysterypacks
> 
> 1. Anastasia brow gel and Davines oi conditioner packet
> 
> ...


  


bliss10977 said:


> I just got an Anastasia brow gel and Davines Oi shampoo sample. I'm happy with it, though I wish they'd thrown in the conditioner too!


  


TippyAG said:


> In my order I added the Anastasia brow fix primer and my pick two included davines OI shampoo AND Anastasia brow gel.
> 
> BB must even be aware of the state of my brows! Lol


  


Hollie Haradon said:


> I just received Anastasia brow gel and Davines Absolute Beautifying Shampoo.  Can't say I am excited by either.


Wow a lot of us are getting the same ones today! I got the brow gel and shampoo foil too. I'm kind of sad because I added a $10 item to my order just to get up to $35 for the pick two... They have been a lot better than this in the past for me. I will try the shampoo (it's a one time use for me though really since it's a foil) but I am not a big fan of brow gels


----------



## KayEss (May 21, 2014)

I will be getting a men's pick two on Friday (finally)--hopefully it's one of the more unisex ones, but we'll see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

okay - I just got the weirdest 2-pick ever (and this was from the woman's 2-pick, okay)

eastern collective auxiliary audio cable - wth am I going to do with this? 

wrapster ear bud cord wrap &amp; iPhone stand.  Okay, I don't use ear buds and I have an android

what the heck, birchbox?  I guess I shouldn't b*tch so much about it because the audio cable retails for 13.95 &amp; the quirky wrapster is 6.99...but I won't use them

These lovely items are going to my swap list -  if some of you lovely ladies are interested!!


----------



## KayEss (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay - I just got the weirdest 2-pick ever (and this was from the woman's 2-pick, okay)
> 
> eastern collective auxiliary audio cable - wth am I going to do with this?
> 
> ...


How strange! Especially for a women's pick two...you'd think at least one of the items would be a beauty item to provide some balance!


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

kayess said:


> How strange! Especially for a women's pick two...you'd think at least one of the items would be a beauty item to provide some balance!


at least they are color coordinated!! lol.  I got the galaxy blue cable with the blue wrapsters!


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

Heh.  I actually do know of a use for those auxiliary cables.  I have a car with an auxiliary jack, so I could hook my iPhone up to the charger (since it doesn't charge via the iPhone cable in the car) while feeding the audio through the auxiliary cable/jack.

My actual reason for posting:  My pick two!  Anastasia brow gel and a davines OI shampoo packet.  I'm undecided about the brow gel, but I'm happy with the shampoo packet!  I was actually hoping for a shampoo sample, whether a packet or bottle.  Although I have a lot of thick fine hair that I shampoo every night, I don't actually use much shampoo (probably less than a teaspoon each time) because I just concentrate on cleansing my scalp, so this packet will probably last at least two or three shampoos for me.


----------



## cari12 (May 21, 2014)

Anyone ever get a sample in their pick two that was identical or almost identical to what was in the full size order? I ordered the Amika kit with the deluxe samples of the blow out spray, shampoo, dry shampoo, mask, oil, and nail appliques. The Amika stuff is made from the Obliphica oil. Got my order a couple days ago and my pick two with it had another sample of the same oil (different brand though). Too funny. It works really well on my hair though so I'm glad for the extra!


----------



## JenTX (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay - I just got the weirdest 2-pick ever (and this was from the woman's 2-pick, okay)
> 
> eastern collective auxiliary audio cable - wth am I going to do with this?
> 
> ...


  


meaganola said:


> Heh.  I actually do know of a use for those auxiliary cables.  I have a car with an auxiliary jack, so I could hook my iPhone up to the charger (since it doesn't charge via the iPhone cable in the car) while feeding the audio through the auxiliary cable/jack.
> 
> My actual reason for posting:  My pick two!  Anastasia brow gel and a davines OI shampoo packet.  I'm undecided about the brow gel, but I'm happy with the shampoo packet!  I was actually hoping for a shampoo sample, whether a packet or bottle.  Although I have a lot of thick fine hair that I shampoo every night, I don't actually use much shampoo (probably less than a teaspoon each time) because I just concentrate on cleansing my scalp, so this packet will probably last at least two or three shampoos for me.


Was just going to say I could use one of those cables for my car! Maybe we can do some swapping


----------



## KayEss (May 21, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Anyone ever get a sample in their pick two that was identical or almost identical to what was in the full size order? I ordered the Amika kit with the deluxe samples of the blow out spray, shampoo, dry shampoo, mask, oil, and nail appliques. The Amika stuff is made from the Obliphica oil. Got my order a couple days ago and my pick two with it had another sample of the same oil (different brand though). Too funny. It works really well on my hair though so I'm glad for the extra!


I once ordered a perfume and my pick two was a sample of a perfume wipe and another perfume sample. Obviously they were different products but I thought it was kind of perfume overload.


----------



## ikecarus (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay - I just got the weirdest 2-pick ever (and this was from the woman's 2-pick, okay)
> 
> eastern collective auxiliary audio cable - wth am I going to do with this?
> 
> ...


Haha I would have loved this pick two - tech stuff are my favorite things to randomly get. XD


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

Well, you all know where my trade list is!!! lol


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 21, 2014)

Today I got  Anastasia brow gel and Davines oi shampoo packet. 

Pretty sucky, but it's free!


----------



## chelsealady (May 21, 2014)

I got two ruby wing polishes. IN THE EXACT SAME COLOR!!! Come on do people not use common sense?


----------



## jayeme (May 21, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I got two ruby wing polishes. IN THE EXACT SAME COLOR!!! Come on do people not use common sense?


Haha the same thing happened to me awhile ago - two 100% pure mascaras in one pick 2. Just email them, they'll send you another one!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 21, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Wow a lot of us are getting the same ones today! I got the brow gel and shampoo foil too. I'm kind of sad because I added a $10 item to my order just to get up to $35 for the pick two... They have been a lot better than this in the past for me. I will try the shampoo (it's a one time use for me though really since it's a foil) but I am not a big fan of brow gels


I did the same thing. I feel like I kept seeing AWESOME pick twos lately so when my order was $32 I basically agonized over what item to add to my order last night (since the only thing that was $3 was tea which I hate) and now I keep seeing all these pick twos I would be really annoyed about adding an extra $5 to my order for.
Edited for spelling


----------



## chelsealady (May 21, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Haha the same thing happened to me awhile ago - two 100% pure mascaras in one pick 2. Just email them, they'll send you another one!


Those I could have used. My SIL loves that mascara but it is to expensive for her to purchase at full price. I've emailed them.


----------



## button6004 (May 22, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> In my order I added the Anastasia brow fix primer and my pick two included davines OI shampoo AND Anastasia brow gel.
> 
> BB must even be aware of the state of my brows! Lol


This is me! I ordered the Anastasia bold brow kit and added the brow fix primer and my pick two was the same as yours.  I'm happy to have extra brow gel because I like it, but I'm admittedly not super excited about the shampoo.


----------



## jennm149 (May 22, 2014)

They are clearly sending "waves" of Pick 2's.  I got the Davines Love Shampoo and an Anastasia brow gel yesterday.  I love the brow gel, so that's good.  I sampled the shampoo and it was too heavy for my hair, though.  But it's a lot better than some of the Pick 2s I've received in the past, so I'm certainly not going to complain about it.

ETA: The only thing in my order that was close to being a similar product was the Nexxus color primer.  Otherwise, a nail product and a lip product.  I've never had the experience of getting a pick two item that "matched" my order.


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> My shampoo is actually a foil. Oh well. I have fine hair, so I'll get a few uses out of it!


They must have gotten new stock, i got it in my June box and it was deluxe sized.


----------



## jayeme (May 22, 2014)

I got two pick 2s today..both the same. The Davines shampoo foil packet and Anastasia brow gel. I use the brow gel every day, but between what I got in my box and what I traded for and these sample packs, I am never going to run out now! I think I have 1 full size and about 5 minis unopened!


----------



## katiecoll (May 22, 2014)

Got the brow gel and the shampoo today too. Shoot. I already have (and like) the brow gel but I don't want the shampoo. Plus I'm getting another pick 2 tomorrow In the mail, hope it's not the same.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 22, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Got the brow gel and the shampoo today too. Shoot. I already have (and like) the brow gel but I don't want the shampoo. Plus I'm getting another pick 2 tomorrow In the mail, hope it's not the same.


Count me as the 4th or 5th person who got this as a mystery pick-two!


----------



## quene8106 (May 22, 2014)

i just got a pick two (or three rather) of davines shampoo, air repair rescue balm and agave hair oil.  why does birchbox insist on sending me 4938282 hair products. i don't have that much hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (May 22, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Count me as the 4th or 5th person who got this as a mystery pick-two!


Same here! Just got it today.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 22, 2014)

Received another one of my full size orders yesterday and the pick two was a mini Sumita eyeliner in 'Jamun' (deep plum) and the Anastasia Beverly Hills clear brow gel mini.

Also received another pick two from the order I placed to turn my points into a gift card and it was the brow gel mini and Davines OI shampoo packet :/

I was hoping for a little more variety (am I the only one who gets ridiculously excited to see what their pick two will be??) but they are still pretty decent and will definitely get used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kind of wish the Sumita would've been the navy or grey pencil since I received the plum in a previous Birchbox.. has anyone received any of the other shades? Or are they only sending out the plum?


----------



## quene8106 (May 22, 2014)

it's funny how i get a sample that i don't care for in my birchbox and trade it away only for it to show up in a pick two in the mail.  it's like birchbox is saying "you will try this sample, dammit", lol


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 23, 2014)

I got Anastasia Clear brow gel and Sumita eyeliner Juman (dark plum/eggplant) I'm very happy about the eyeliner!


----------



## ashleylind (May 23, 2014)

I've received 3 pick-2s in the past several days.

1. Anastasia Brow Gel and Oi Davines shampoo. I'm pretty excited about these. I like the brow gel, and am happy to get a mini for my make up bag. And I'm always excited to try new shampoo.

2. Air Repair and Atelier Cologne (Cedrat Enivrant). Can't see myself using either of these.

3. 2 Sumita Jamun eyeliners, Oi Davines shampoo and Agave Healing Oil. Never received an accidental double batch, so that makes me happy.


----------



## Miche (May 23, 2014)

I got an Air Repair and a Smashbox eyeshadow sample card.  I know it was technically free since my order was enough but come on I don't think an eyeshaw card counts as a deluxe sample.


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

Miche said:


> I got an Air Repair and a Smashbox eyeshadow sample card. I know it was technically free since my order was enough but come on I don't think an eyeshaw card counts as a deluxe sample.


Yeah one sample is deluxe, which is the air repair and the smashbox is your one use. I think that's how the pick two works. I'm sorry you didn't like your samples.


----------



## Linnake (May 23, 2014)

Just got my order and it had a stila lip gloss (are they full size?) in a color that I won't wear and a beauty protector spray that exploded. So it was good in theory. Kind of thinking about sending an email but since I already have toe bottles of spray and I'm using the no. 4 now, it's not worth it!


----------



## katiecoll (May 23, 2014)

I got a pick 3 today- the purple sumita eyeliner, the divines shampoo, and a agave oil treatment cardboard pouch.

Ehhh. It's my second of that shampoo and agave. Will give away both of those. I'll use the eyeliner though.


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

2 pick today - meh

air repair rescue balm

beauty protector protect &amp; oil

neither will I use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeti (May 23, 2014)

I got the Coola BB sunscreen and Beauty Protector Oil in my pick 2 today. I'm pretty happy with it - love that the oil is in a pretty little glass bottle. I am sure I can reuse it for something or other.


----------



## lovepink (May 23, 2014)

Got the same old same old pick two today:  I have an order that is scheduled to be here Tuesday and I am guessing since it was sent around the same time as this one it will be the same


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 24, 2014)

Gosh darn it BOTH men's and women's are out of stock now!  C'mon, Birchbox!!! :bringiton:


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Gosh darn it BOTH men's and women's are out of stock now!  C'mon, Birchbox!!! :bringiton:


Tell me about it.

"This product is currently unavailable." 

And I'm "unavailable" to make an order until the mystery-pick-2 is back in stock.  So there Birchbox.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieKat (May 24, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got the same old same old pick two today:  I have an order that is scheduled to be here Tuesday and I am guessing since it was sent around the same time as this one it will be the same


This is exactly the pick "2" that I received today too.


----------



## chelsealady (May 24, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> This is exactly the pick "2" that I received today too.


Ditto. I am getting a replacement for my two polish one from the other day. I'm hoping it will be something different.


----------



## angienharry (May 25, 2014)

Yesterday I got the davines shampoo with the brown gel.

Not that it's a bad pick two but I've gotten the brow gel in both BBs this month and in another sub previously.

But that's ok you win some you lose some.


----------



## Jonimeow (May 25, 2014)

I Cashed out points for gift cards, got Anastasia clear brow gel and OI shampoo x 2.


----------



## Burnsidesk (May 27, 2014)

I would have loved the clear brow gel, instead I received Keims energizing shampoo and Air Repair. Both of which I have received in two different birchboxes :/ At least it's free.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 27, 2014)

Women's Pick 2 back in stock!  Make your orders.  I did.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 27, 2014)

Oh thank you @@LuckyMoon ! You are my sunshine! :sunshine:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Women's Pick 2 back in stock!  Make your orders.  I did.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been waiting for them to restock before I cash out points for gift certificates and for some reason the site is being reeeeally slow and won't add them to my cart.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (May 27, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thank you!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've been waiting for them to restock before I cash out points for gift certificates and for some reason the site is being reeeeally slow and won't add them to my cart.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not sure if this is your problem or not, but I found that I wasn't able to order multiple gift certificates if they are identical amounts and to the same person. So a way to get around this is to order in varying amounts or (even easier) to alter the name in the "To" field (it seems to work fine going to the same e-mail address).


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

LindaD said:


> I'm not sure if this is your problem or not, but I found that I wasn't able to order multiple gift certificates if they are identical amounts and to the same person. So a way to get around this is to order in varying amounts or (even easier) to alter the name in the "To" field (it seems to work fine going to the same e-mail address).


Thank you!! That worked!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LooseSeal (May 27, 2014)

I just got a kickass pick-two: The Balm's How 'Bout Them Apples in Pie and the Cynthia Rowley silver eyeliner. I already got the eyeliner in one of my boxes but I'm really pleased with the overall value.


----------



## lovepink (May 27, 2014)

My pick 2 today: Anastasia Brow gel (have recieved before and do not use) and another Davines Shampoo packet (have recieved in a box and a pick two)


----------



## cari12 (May 27, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My pick 2 today: Anastasia Brow gel (have recieved before and do not use) and another Davines Shampoo packet (have recieved in a box and a pick two)


I got the same one today! I have like 4 or 5 Anastasia brow gels now, which I don't mind because I love it and use it as a mascara base too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 27, 2014)

cari12 said:


> I got the same one today! I have like 4 or 5 Anastasia brow gels now, which I don't mind because I love it and use it as a mascara base too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh that is a good use of it!  Never thought of that!


----------



## Jen51 (May 28, 2014)

I received three pick twos yesterday.  Three Anastasia Brow Gel, three OI shampoo samples, and one agave oil sample.  I have no idea why the one pick two ended up being a pick three lol. I had really been hoping for the BP oil someone up thread had gotten since I have never used brow gel before and am not overly excited about having three of them lol.


----------



## easybreezy (May 28, 2014)

I received Color Club Gold Struck and a Davines packet (can't remember if it was shampoo or conditioner).


----------



## chelsealady (May 28, 2014)

Got my replacement for the double nail polish. It was a havvn night cream and reviver deodorant wipe.


----------



## Lauren Diaz Biggs (May 28, 2014)

I got a pick two today that was a teeny tiny nipple lip balm, and a gilchrist and soames lotion sample that was probably worth a dollar. I'm not impressed.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 28, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My pick 2 today: Anastasia Brow gel (have recieved before and do not use) and another Davines Shampoo packet (have recieved in a box and a pick two)


That is a great you pick two pack.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 28, 2014)

Maid of the Mountain said:


> I got a pick two today that was a teeny tiny nipple lip balm, and a gilchrist and soames lotion sample that was probably worth a dollar. I'm not impressed.


Oh, sorry that you were not happy with that pack but that lip balm is some great stuff. I got a foil once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (May 28, 2014)

Maid of the Mountain said:


> I got a pick two today that was a teeny tiny nipple lip balm, and a gilchrist and soames lotion sample that was probably worth a dollar. I'm not impressed.


That lip balm is excellent. Give it a try.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2014)

I have 3 Pick Twos on their way to me from various orders and GC purchases! Waaaay too excited to see what I get, lol.


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 28, 2014)

Maid of the Mountain said:


> I got a pick two today that was a teeny tiny nipple lip balm, and a gilchrist and soames lotion sample that was probably worth a dollar. I'm not impressed.


Seriously...that nipple balm changed my lips this winter. It is magical. I was willing to fork over 15 dollars to get a small bottle in the birchbox shop because I couldn't live without it. It's nice to throw in the purse during the cooler months. I hope you try and like it!


----------



## KayEss (May 29, 2014)

My men's pick two arrived a couple days ago! I got:

Real Men GO247 Shampoo (2 oz; $3.50 value) 

Vitaman Face and Body Cleanser (1.7 oz; $5.60 value)

Both items are good sizes and okayish value wise. There's no reason for me not to use them just because I'm not a guy, is there? I don't think I would use the Vitaman product on my face since I have a lot of nice cleansers but I have no problem using a manly smelling body wash.

However, it is a pet peeve of mine when I get a shampoo sample with no matching conditioner sample or vice versa. I'm also kind of bummed that I got two products I already get so much of already. I was hoping for a lifestyle item (or at least a shaving item). Oh well, it was free.


----------



## JenTX (May 29, 2014)

kayess said:


> My men's pick two arrived a couple days ago! I got:
> 
> Real Men GO247 Shampoo (2 oz; $3.50 value)
> 
> ...


I know how you feel - I hate getting a shampoo without a conditioner or vice versa. I feel like a lot of them are formulated to work together. Don't they know they would sell more if they did it that way?


----------



## crescentmoon (May 29, 2014)

wrong thread   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 29, 2014)

I got my first pick-two today! I got a Coola Mineral Sunscreen and Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara =]


----------



## KayEss (May 30, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I know how you feel - I hate getting a shampoo without a conditioner or vice versa. I feel like a lot of them are formulated to work together. Don't they know they would sell more if they did it that way?


Totally, I definitely don't think that orphaned items work as well together. And all my samples are different sizes, so even if I find a lone conditioner it probably won't be the same size as my lone shampoo, and then what am I supposed to do? It will always be imbalanced.

It's a pick two which seems like it should promote complementary products, and my other item wasn't really very exciting, so they definitely could have given me a matching conditioner if they had to give me shampoo. I guess it doesn't matter to some people though and I doubt they give it too much thought. They might not even have a matching conditioner available. Better luck next time I guess!


----------



## KayEss (May 30, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I got my first pick-two today! I got a Coola Mineral Sunscreen and Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara =]


I love that mascara!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2014)

Got two Pick Twos today!

1) Birchbox Bobby Pins (blue &amp; white) and L'Etrog by Arquiste perfume sample (very manly scent)

2) Coola SPF 45 Mango (tear top cardboard pack) and a LIZ EARLE CLEANSING CLEANER AND MUSLIN CLOTH!!!

Very happy with these two! Can't wait to see the third one when my other package gets delivered on Monday!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 30, 2014)

I got:

Tweezerman matchbox itty bitty nail files (12 small, polka dot nail files in a box - so cute!) and Coola SPF 45 Mango sunscreen


----------



## katiecoll (May 30, 2014)

Got two pick twos today

Woman's- cardboard coola mango moisurizer/sunscreen and Liz Earle cleanse and polish and muslin cloth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Men's- j crew alternator finishing spray and liquidsand exfoliatior- both deluxe sizes!!

Very happy!


----------



## LindaD (May 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Got two Pick Twos today!
> 
> 1) Birchbox Bobby Pins (blue &amp; white) and L'Etrog by Arquiste perfume sample (very manly scent)
> 
> ...


They still have the bobby pins?? I loved those. What a great pick two, the Liz Earle cleanser is awesome too.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2014)

@@LindaD I know!!! I opened it up and was like "I thought these things sold out a LONG time ago!" But now I have gray, green, and blue, so I'm thrilled!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 31, 2014)

Got one yesterday and it was the Anastasia brow gel/Davines shampoo combo a bunch of other people have had. Have another one on the way. Hopefully it's more like these awesome ones you guys are getting!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 31, 2014)

I got an Air Repair Rescue Balm and another Beauty Protector oil.


----------



## Weebs (May 31, 2014)

I got yogini perfume sample and a sample of how bout them apples from thebalm.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 1, 2014)

The last two pick twos for me have Been the ansistasia brow gel/davines shampoo. I have another that should ship soon, I don't mind two of each but would prefer this last one to be different! Lol


----------



## CassieM (Jun 1, 2014)

I just got Cargo blush and Stila stay all day liquid lipstick. I've never tried either of these so I'm pretty happy! Plus I needed some new blush and the Cargo is waterproof and a summery color - it's like bb read my mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 1, 2014)

CassieM said:


> I just got Cargo blush and Stila stay all day liquid lipstick. I've never tried either of these so I'm pretty happy! Plus I needed some new blush and the Cargo is waterproof and a summery color - it's like bb read my mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's an awesome one!! I hope the one I have on the way is as good.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassieM (Jun 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> That's an awesome one!! I hope the one I have on the way is as good.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was very happy about it, I've definitely gotten some stinkers before! Crossing my fingers you get stuff you love!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 2, 2014)

I got the Gilchrist and Soames shampoo and conditioner as my pick two. why do I get the pick twos I hate?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it's going on my trade list stat!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

Hoping for a good pick two in my order that's coming tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 3, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I got:
> 
> Tweezerman matchbox itty bitty nail files (12 small, polka dot nail files in a box - so cute!)


Adorable! WANT!



HelpMeSleep said:


> Got one yesterday and it was the Anastasia brow gel/Davines shampoo combo a bunch of other people have had. Have another one on the way. Hopefully it's more like these awesome ones you guys are getting!


That was my most recent one as well. I also have another on the way and hope it isn't that again so much. Good luck! May the pick 2 gods be in our favor!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Hoping for a good pick two in my order that's coming tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!!! Can't wait to get home from work tomorrow to see what it is!! Please please please don't be shampoo!! Lol I have a box full of shampoo samples!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Me too!!! Can't wait to get home from work tomorrow to see what it is!! Please please please don't be shampoo!! Lol I have a box full of shampoo samples!


I would be okay with a Keims shampoo sample! XD


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I would be okay with a Keims shampoo sample! XD


I have one I haven't used yet... I put it in the shower for the guys lol I'm making my way through full size Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner that BB sent me to review. I'm a little obsessed with the scent!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I have one I haven't used yet... I put it in the shower for the guys lol I'm making my way through full size Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner that BB sent me to review. I'm a little obsessed with the scent!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe I'll have to buy the Bain de Terre for my mom next! Her hair is colored and she likes nice smelling things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She's currently using the Madison Reed Conditioner I got her. XD


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh Birchbox yet again you disappoint me... SPF 45 Coola Mango sunscreen (small tear top cardboard pack) and that black tea mascara.  SIIIIIIIIIGH.  Oh well, got 2/3 good ones, so I'm happy.


----------



## Reason (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok guys I received BP oil and Blinc eyeliner Great pick 2


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 3, 2014)

I got a Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner.  They are both 50ml, so they are a nice multi-use size.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 3, 2014)

Reason said:


> Ok guys I received BP oil and Blinc eyeliner Great pick 2


That's a nice pick two!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 3, 2014)

I got my package today with my pick 2: Ruby Wing color changing polish in Mini Kitten Heels (this is so freaking cute!!! I love little pretties!!) and Joan Vass L'eau de Opale perfume (this smells really pretty!!). I'm pleased with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

SIGH. Can't share with you all about my mystery sample pack because my order (that was supposed to come in today) is lost.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> SIGH. Can't share with you all about my mystery sample pack because my order (that was supposed to come in today) is lost.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Boo!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> The last two pick twos for me have Been the ansistasia brow gel/davines shampoo. I have another that should ship soon, I don't mind two of each but would prefer this last one to be different! Lol


I got that but for some reason my "pick two" included a third item which was a dupe for me of the Color Club Breakfast At... mini polish.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 3, 2014)

I can't wait to see what pick two I get with my Mermaid box!  I've already got a tracking number (but it hasn't registered yet--hurry up and get to the PO, Birchbox!).


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 3, 2014)

I got the agave hair oil and supergoop CC cream. The cream is my color so I will try it but hair oils break me out where my hair touches my face so that goes to my mom again. But the really good thing is I ordered Friday morning and it shipped that afternoon and got to me today.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jun 3, 2014)

I got a Jergens BB Body cream and a LA Fresh Hand sanitizer wipe. This was my first pick two and it's just awful! I will use the wipe, but the Jergens is just a no! Bummer I was so excited to see what I got.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 3, 2014)

I got one on Friday it was the opi tint in purple and a Joan vass perfume. Both of which I have and don't like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Jun 4, 2014)

I got BP oil and the joan bass perfume. the bp oil breaks out my back, plus i think i am the only person in the universe that hates the smell of BP products.  :unsure2:

I am waiting on 3 more orders, so hopeful those will be better.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> I got a Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner.  They are both 50ml, so they are a nice multi-use size.


I loved that sample when i got it in my box.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> SIGH. Can't share with you all about my mystery sample pack because my order (that was supposed to come in today) is lost.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 4, 2014)

Just got a BP oil mini and a coola tinted sunscreen mini. I love the BP oil! The coola is too light for my face but i love the spf, ill mix it with foundation or something.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2014)

Got: Dr. brant pores no more (yay!) and

Super goop cc cream (meh)


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 4, 2014)

Two mystery sample packs today!







BP Oil and Ruby Wing in Kitten Heels. 






Air Repair Rescue Balm and a hand sanitizing wipe. XD


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Two mystery sample packs today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh I wouldn't mind getting that Ruby Wings in a pick two even though I already have one. It might be my go-to summer toes shade!  :wub:


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 4, 2014)

I got a pick two today. Supergoop city sunscreen and Inika Green Lagoon eyeliner.

Really excited about the Inika. I don't have a green eyeliner and its really pretty.


----------



## Wida (Jun 4, 2014)

I got a great pick 2 today! The fruit pigmented mascara - which I have wanted to try but hadn't managed to get my hands on one - and TheBalm How 'bout them apples. I traded the one I had received and then kicked myself for it so I'm glad I got a second chance with it!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 4, 2014)

Really hoping for the Color Club in Breakfast At... in my pick two for the mermaid box (not like there's already 3 nail polishes in there or anything...).. or just a good pick two!  It's been a while for me!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Really hoping for the Color Club in Breakfast At... in my pick two for the mermaid box (not like there's already 3 nail polishes in there or anything...).. or just a good pick two!  It's been a while for me!


You cant ever have enough nail polish, good luck!


----------



## Reason (Jun 6, 2014)

Fruit mascara and some face oil  Yuck!


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 7, 2014)

I got the Bain De Terre shampoo and conditioner. I like it and I'm really not complaining but I feel like that should count as one sample not two.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jun 7, 2014)

No idea how to post an image on the new forums but I got the Beauty Protector: protect and detangle spay and the miracle skin transformer face spotlight. Idk, it's a good thing they were sent as extras to my mermaid box because it isn't anything that I'm too excited over. May just end up going straight into my trade list.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 7, 2014)

The pick 2 I got today was Dr Brandt Pores No More (which I've been using strategically on my nose) and Joan Vass Cristal perfume, which I've never tried. Not too bad to me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, my pick 2 that came with my Mermaid box is not exciting.  Oh, well.

Supergoop CC cream and Sumita eyeliner in Jamun (already traded one of these lol)


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 7, 2014)

Here's the pick two that came in my replacement order!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2014)

My pick two from the mermaid box was pretty great, Coola sunscreen sample and a Under Armour headband ( I love these headbands!)


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 8, 2014)

Ahh. I have a pick two coming tomorrow (Monday) and Tuesday! They seem to be all different lately. Usually there's quite a few pick two repeats, but these all seem kinda random! I like my odds better this way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jun 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> My pick two from the mermaid box was pretty great, Coola sunscreen sample and a Under Armour headband ( I love these headbands!)


I love those headbands too! My mom got one in her box but she didn't want it because it was neon colored and she doesn't really wear headbands. Of course I couldn't let it go to waste so I may have co-opted it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have pieces of hair that escape whenever I go to the gym and these headbands have that awesome grippy material so they absolutely do. not. budge. They are really great!


----------



## katyrn (Jun 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> My pick two from the mermaid box was pretty great, Coola sunscreen sample and a Under Armour headband ( I love these headbands!)


I would love to try one of those Under Armor headbands! A lot of headbands slide off my head... so to get to sample one would be ideal. I don't want to spend $12 on a headband that is uncooperative.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 8, 2014)

I got juicy couture Malibu and beauty protector oil- both items I won't use . I'm a little disappointed because it was my first pick 2 but oh well at least it was free!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 8, 2014)

katyrn said:


> I would love to try one of those Under Armor headbands! A lot of headbands slide off my head... so to get to sample one would be ideal. I don't want to spend $12 on a headband that is uncooperative.


Check your local TJ Maxx, Marshall's and Ross.  I have found the UA headbands there for as little as $3.  Or check out the trade thread.  They are rare there but do pop up from time to time.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 9, 2014)

Bain De Terre Shampoo &amp; OPI Sheer Tints in the pink color :/


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 9, 2014)

Jergins BB Body and a little packet of lotion that I don't recognize. I now have four little tubes of Jergins.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Jun 9, 2014)

Got a pick 2 friday - BP Oil and Ruby Wing in Kitten Heels.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2014)

Got this pick 2 with my Mermaid box.  Ugh


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 9, 2014)

Ordered a bunch of Harney &amp; Son tea and got an amazing pick two:

Uniq One All in One hair treatment - this is just ok

Caudalie Makeup Remover Cleansing Water - LOVE this!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 9, 2014)

My pick two that came with my mermaid box today was a mini bar soap by Ayers and a cardboard pack of Juara Candlenut body cream.

Not amazing, but not bad either.


----------



## shelbyisace (Jun 10, 2014)

Made a small order, just enough for a pick two. 

Feeling pretty meh about these, and I can't seem to find the foot creme brand on the Birchbox site...


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got the Agave Healing Oil cardboard packet and the Dr. Brandt Pores No More, which I've been wanting to try for so long. The Agave oil, I'm not too excited about but a pretty good Pick 2, imo


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh. My. Gosh. I've missed out on 3 freebie packets because Birchbox doesn't tell you to pick anything at checkout. I didn't know this even existed. Thanks for sharing. I'll know next time I purchase from the store.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

Got a Color Club mini in Baldwin Blues which I already have, and a Stila Lip Glaze in Shortcake. Definitely happy about the Stila!


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 10, 2014)

I got Michael Todd Jojoba Characoal facial scrub (1.3 fl oz!) and dr Brandt pores no more.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 10, 2014)

PeaJay said:


> I got Michael Todd Jojoba Characoal facial scrub (1.3 fl oz!) and dr Brandt pores no more.


Dang that's a good one!


----------



## katyrn (Jun 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Got a Color Club mini in Baldwin Blues which I already have, and a Stila Lip Glaze in Shortcake. Definitely happy about the Stila!


I would love this one!


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 10, 2014)

I got 2 mystery packs:

Curl Keeper cardboard packet &amp; Jurlique Herbal Recovery serum (itty bitty tube)

Viva La Juicy perfume vial &amp; Eyeko Skinny mini eyeliner


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 10, 2014)

After some clever maneuvering of points, I managed to cash out 600 points (spending some to get more gift cards) and ended up with two pick two's, one set of ModelCo lipsticks, and $40 in gift cards. I paid 35c

Even if the pick two's suck, I'd just consider it karma because boy did i get a great deal XD


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

Today I got Dr. Brandt Pores No More and Joan Vass L'eu de Cristal.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 11, 2014)

Today I got:

Supergoop! CC Cream SPF 35 (light to med self adj. shade) PA+++ 3ml

And the one I'm actually excited to try.

Anastasia Beverly Hills - Clear Brow Gel


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 11, 2014)

todays pick two was a mens: Proraso shaving cream &amp; Dr Brandt Pores No More

yesterday's was a womens: Ruby Wing nail polish in kitten heels &amp; Smashbox mascara

Gave hubby the shave cream, but i'm pretty happy with everything else!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you Birchbox!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 11, 2014)

ohh so i got cargo waterproof blush and tweezerman nailfile pack. i'm meh about the nail files because i wont use them so i will give them away but score on the blush. !


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 13, 2014)

My pick two today was Dr. Brandt Pores no more pore refiner and Benefit Fake Up concealer in light... not bad, since I never received either of these in any of my boxes.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 13, 2014)

Great pick two @@cskeiser!!


----------



## kgirl42 (Jun 13, 2014)

I got two deluxe sample bottles of Bain de Terre Passion Flower shampoo and conditioner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not bad! The bottles are a generous size and will be great to take on vacation!


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 14, 2014)

I got an amazing pick two today! I got the dr. Brandt pores no more and a mini tub of benefit it's potent! Eye cream !!!! 

Eta to add eye cream picture


----------



## KayEss (Jun 14, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I got an amazing pick two today! I got the dr. Brandt pores no more and a mini tub of benefit it's potent! Eye cream !!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Eta to add eye cream picture


I got one of those in my box eons ago and I still have the tiny jar. It's SO cute and a really nice size for an eye cream sample!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 14, 2014)

kayess said:


> I got one of those in my box eons ago and I still have the tiny jar. It's SO cute and a really nice size for an eye cream sample!


I got a sample jar of that awhile back too! It's the perfect size to store small packets of bb cream and stuff like that in. Love benefits packaging!


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 16, 2014)

I got a Dr. Brandt Pores No More and a Benefit Fake up in my pick two today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 16, 2014)

I got a starfish twistband and itty bitty nail files in one and a Joan Vass perfume and OPI sheer tint in another.

I like the little nail files, twistbands are okay, the perfume smells horrible and the sheer tints are sheer meh.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dr brant pores no more and DDF ultra-lite oil free moisturizing dew.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 16, 2014)

I just got DDF Ultra-Lite Oil Free Moisturizing Dew (1 oz) and Smashbox Full Exposure Mascara! Pretty good! I'm glad this one was good, I have way too many of the orange OPI tints and shampoo foils....


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 16, 2014)

I just got a bright orange twistband &amp; Sarahpotempa half up tool. Not my favorite but I'm ok with it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 16, 2014)

Oooh, I have one in the mail to me right now!  If I get a DDF Moisturizing Dew I may just die of happiness! (And yes, I do know that I have now cursed myself to never receive one... c'est la vie!)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 16, 2014)

So hilariously my pick two for my gc purchase arrived before my box on one of my accounts. Even though I purchased it after my box, by quite a while. (The box was paid for last month sigh).

But I'm happy! I got a coola sunscreen sample and Stila liquid lipstick in Beso. :3 I've tried both but it's a nice sample, considering i paid nothing for it


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 16, 2014)

Got a really good pick 2 (YAAAAY):

Eyeko in black (mini) - I love this stuff

BP hair oil

**insert Kermit the Frog saying YAAAY gif here**


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 16, 2014)

Broken/leaked English Laundry perfume and a Essentiel Elements body lotion *womp, womp, womp*


----------



## KayEss (Jun 17, 2014)

Just got a men's pick two. It included a small vial of Beard Buddy Beard Oil and a sample size bar of Sasquatch Soap Company Gold Moss soap. I am keeping the soap; it's kind of manly but I like manly scents. The beard oil will go to someone with a beard (not me obviously), but I'm happy that it will get put to good use instead of some of the samples that clutter up my house for months on end. I keep hoping I will get a lifestyle type item in my men's pick twos but no luck yet.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 17, 2014)

kayess said:


> Just got a men's pick two. It included a small vial of Beard Buddy Beard Oil and a sample size bar of Sasquatch Soap Company Gold Moss soap. I am keeping the soap; it's kind of manly but I like manly scents. The beard oil will go to someone with a beard (not me obviously), but I'm happy that it will get put to good use instead of some of the samples that clutter up my house for months on end. I keep hoping I will get a lifestyle type item in my men's pick twos but no luck yet.


i ordered the men's pick two with my most recent order because i can't remember the last time i liked a woman's one. i wanted to scream when i got a pick two of nothing but gilchrist and soames.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 17, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i ordered the men's pick two with my most recent order because i can't remember the last time i liked a woman's one. i wanted to scream when i got a pick two of nothing but gilchrist and soames.


Exactly! The men's pick twos are often more interesting and sometimes unisex so it is worth the gamble sometimes. As long as I have someone to give my beard oil to, I'm okay with it! I am actually pretty excited about the soap because I read up on it and it's sort of a salt scrub soap bar which sounds like it might be great for my legs. I have seen people get bottle openers and electronic items too and I would love some of that stuff.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 17, 2014)

I got a great (for me at least!) pick 2 yesterday, an Under Armor headband, which are great to have when the top is off my Jeep, and Cargo blush in Los Cabos.  But when I opened the blush it was shattered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I crushed it all up and put it in an old sifter jar so I can still use it, but I'm still disappointed.  Thinking I might email BB.....


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 18, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I got a great (for me at least!) pick 2 yesterday, an Under Armor headband, which are great to have when the top is off my Jeep, and Cargo blush in Los Cabos. But when I opened the blush it was shattered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I crushed it all up and put it in an old sifter jar so I can still use it, but I'm still disappointed. Thinking I might email BB.....


That's so disappointing! Especially with such a great pick two!!

Have you ever tried anything like this?:

http://in-lala-land.com/diyfix-broken-pressed-powder-makeup/

**NOT my blog. Not connected to the blog in any way. Just a specific post I've used to save shattered eyeshadow etc. I *hope* it's ok to post.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 18, 2014)

I got 2 mystery packs today. Beauty protector Oil (Love!) Juciy Couture LaLa Malibu (like). The second Bain de Terre (Eh) and Strivectin-AR Advanced Retinol Eye Treatment (ok). I feel like I don't have much luck with my pick twos.


----------



## bluturtle (Jun 18, 2014)

2 mystery sample packs came today: Coola sunscreen and the Beauty Protector spray; and Sampar Ultra Hydrating Fluid and a the Balm Hot Mama eyeshadow/blush...

I'm doing a happy dance. The past few have been lackluster.


----------



## bluturtle (Jun 18, 2014)

Oops. Didn't mean to post the same thing twice.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 18, 2014)

I just got a mini Stila Beso (YAYAY) and a Color Club mini in Disco Nap (whateves). So happy about Beso. I looooove it. HG right there.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 19, 2014)

ANOTHER O.P.I. amber tint (not great) and a Joan Vass perfume (which smells amazing).


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 19, 2014)

Today I received the Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso and a Coola sunscreen with my Modern Mermaid box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 19, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Today I received the Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso and a Coola sunscreen with my Modern Mermaid box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did they put the samples in the mermaid box itself? The first mermaid box they shipped them in a big box with air bags.  For the replacement mermaid box they put them in the actual mermaid box, so at first I thought they forgot to send them, until I uncovered them under the shred!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 19, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Did they put the samples in the mermaid box itself? The first mermaid box they shipped them in a big box with air bags.  For the replacement mermaid box they put them in the actual mermaid box, so at first I thought they forgot to send them, until I uncovered them under the shred!


With my mermaid box, the actual mermaid box was in a white cardboard box with the air bags and the samples weren't in the mermaid box. I almost missed mine too!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 19, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Did they put the samples in the mermaid box itself? The first mermaid box they shipped them in a big box with air bags.  For the replacement mermaid box they put them in the actual mermaid box, so at first I thought they forgot to send them, until I uncovered them under the shred!


It was like your first shipment, they were outside of the mermaid box! I think maybe because they were slightly bigger samples, harder to miss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 19, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Did they put the samples in the mermaid box itself? The first mermaid box they shipped them in a big box with air bags. For the replacement mermaid box they put them in the actual mermaid box, so at first I thought they forgot to send them, until I uncovered them under the shred!


They did! I also thought they had forgotten to send a pick two with my order.. until I opened up the mermaid box and found them laying right on top. haha


----------



## jayeme (Jun 19, 2014)

I just got a good one! Folle de Joie perfume sample (my favorite!) and Stila Beso (which I already have &amp; like, don't really need an extra but it's still a good pick 2).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2014)

Yay praise the Birchbox gods!  Today's Pick Two was a small vial of Ojon's Instant Restorative Hair Serum AAAAAAND.... A 0.25 oz spray of Fresh's Citron de Vigne!!!  Smells AMAZING!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 19, 2014)

Got a pick two this week with my mermaid box which I was all excited for based on some of what you guys had been getting... and it was a men's pick two! Definitely didn't order that. One is a Baxter of California skin sample trio (face wash, scrub, moisturizer) and the other is Gentleman's Brand Co body wash. I'll definitely give them to my boyfriend (well, I might try that body wash because it actually doesn't smell manly) but I wanted stuff for ME grrr.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 19, 2014)

Another Dr. Brandt's Pores No more - ugh...do not like!

and Reviver deoderant wipe - I've been wanting to try this, so yay.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 19, 2014)

Got my first men's pick two: a herbal essentials lemon towelette and an English Laundry no. 7 cologne.  Not too bad but I was hoping for a tool or quirky item in the pick two.  Oh well, lol.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 20, 2014)

I received two pick-twos: Eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner in black (wanted to try this for a long time), Sumita eyeliner in purple (like), Harvey Prince in Yogini (love perfume samples), and a Gilchrist &amp; Soames spa therapy body wash (great size). Overall I'm very happy!


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 20, 2014)

i got Harvey Prince Hello and Ruby wing nailpolish in Kitten heels


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Got a pick two this week with my mermaid box which I was all excited for based on some of what you guys had been getting... and it was a men's pick two! Definitely didn't order that. One is a Baxter of California skin sample trio (face wash, scrub, moisturizer) and the other is Gentleman's Brand Co body wash. I'll definitely give them to my boyfriend (well, I might try that body wash because it actually doesn't smell manly) but I wanted stuff for ME grrr.


Guuuurl, email them about dat!!


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 20, 2014)

Got a dr brandt pores no more and a BP oil. Not a bad pick two except I already have a full size BP. Might have to find someone to swap with it.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jun 20, 2014)

I got my very first mystery pack today! A beauty protector conditioner and an eyeko eyeliner. Not too bad! However, I ordered the Davines Love Smooth shampoo, and it leaked in my box! Not all of it, but enough!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jun 20, 2014)

I received a black Cynthia Rowley eyeliner and a Breakfast At... mint green Color Club polish. Yay!


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 20, 2014)

I got an Air Repair rescue balm-had this in my box ok

Omni Potent Duosity- I think its a hair conditioner. You mix the two sides together.Anyone try this before? Not sure which is deluxe, but last time I got the full size Inika eye liner, so I can't complain.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 21, 2014)

First go around with the pick two and they sent me ONE item, dry conditioner. Ugh, I complained and the next shipment was a small hair oil and an itsy bitsy hand balm. And they accidentally charged me for it. Lol.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Guuuurl, email them about dat!!


Haha I'm on it. I just feel sooo annoying. This is the third thing I've had sent to me wrong that I've had to email them and complain about in the last month (and that's not counting the "yo where my Kate Spade necklace at?" emails). They're making me do it though.


----------



## KatieKat (Jun 21, 2014)

I just received a small tube of skin &amp; co truffle therapy serum and a cardboard packet of illume hand cream.

I know most of us get these as a free add on to an order, but in what world does birchbox think these are worth $10?!?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 21, 2014)

Received two M.S.P.'s today and I got two Kerastase shampoo samples, a twist tie and a Folle de Joie perfume sample.


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 22, 2014)

I received with my Modern Mermaid box: a Folle de Joie perfume sample and a tiny Coola sunscreen sample. I do like the sunscreen actually.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 23, 2014)

Today I got Jergens BB body, which I like, and Supergoop city sunscreen serum, which is boring but practical.

I also got the Skullcandy earbuds GWP and omggg the little coin purse case is so cute I die!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 23, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> I got my very first mystery pack today! A beauty protector conditioner and an eyeko eyeliner. Not too bad! However, I ordered the Davines Love Smooth shampoo, and it leaked in my box! Not all of it, but enough!


contact them about the leak. they have excellent customer service. either they will replace the item or possibly give you points,. thats what they did for me when something similar happened


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> contact them about the leak. they have excellent customer service. either they will replace the item or possibly give you points,. thats what they did for me when something similar happened


I have sent them an email!  Still waiting to hear back!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 23, 2014)

Just got a Pick Two...100% Pure Mascara and a Juicy Couture perfume sample. Probably one of the worst pick twos I have ever gotten, but you win some and you lose some.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 23, 2014)

Dr. Brandt pores no more, nice

OPI sheer tints in Violet ( i can't stand purple, so no thanks)


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 23, 2014)

Got 5 pick-twos:

reviver dry deordorant sample &amp; hp Hello card (vial was missing)

Sampar ultra hydrating fluid &amp; Toweldry mens midstyler (??) 

Dr Brandt pores no more &amp; BP oil (leaked a little but oh well)

Dr Brandt pores no more &amp; OPI violet sheer tint

OPI violet sheer tint &amp; Joan Vass l'eau de cristal perfume sample

And because of warehouse problems I've got one more pick-two on the way and 100 points for the missing HP Hello sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

Egyptian Magic packet and G&amp;C shower gel.  Not the most exciting, but at least they'll get used.  I was afraid I was going to end up with Juicy fragrance (headache trigger) and 100% Pure mascara (I just don't use mascara).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 23, 2014)

Heh! I got the juicy sample and pores no more! I got pores no more in my last pick 2, oh well trading fodder or might pass it along to my sister.


----------



## mckondik (Jun 24, 2014)

I got a Cherie Blossom perfume sample and a Stila Lip glaze. My best pick 2 ever!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Egyptian Magic packet and G&amp;C shower gel.  Not the most exciting, but at least they'll get used.  I was afraid I was going to end up with Juicy fragrance (headache trigger) and* 100% Pure mascara *(I just don't use mascara).


I think (and I hope) that they might be finally out of stock with that sample - lol

I kept getting it myself.  I kept giving it away.  It smelled bad to me - not a chemical smell, but a rotten fruit smell.


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 24, 2014)

Eyeco Skinny Mini liquid eyeliner and Beauty and Protect conditioner


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

Sigh. Got one today and it was a men's pack. Beard oil &amp; a sunscreen stick. 

I hate to complain because I can easily gift it to my boyfriend but it's not what I ordered. And they've literally screwed up every order I've placed in the last three months. So, I asked for a new one. 

Amazingly, it's already shipped out!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jun 25, 2014)

I received my third pick two featuring Dr. Brandt pores no more and Beauty Protector oil. I recently tested the Dr. Brandt and I'm not that excited about it. I feel like it left my face matte to the point of looking dry and dull and my face felt like there was sand or dust on it.


----------



## easybreezy (Jun 25, 2014)

I received Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo and Harvey Prince Hello last night.  I have sampled both previously and liked them, so I am happy.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 25, 2014)

I just received an order and my pick two was a Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle and an Eyeko London Black Liquid Eyeliner!! I have been trying to collect ALL of the detangle sprays lol so I am LOVING this pick two! =]=]


----------



## jayeme (Jun 25, 2014)

I just got Color Club in Breakfast At and Sumita eyeliner in Jamun. Not the worst pick 2 ever, but both going on my trade list because I already got both in my monthly boxes. The saddest part though is that the rest of my order (Laura Geller Balance n Brighten foundation) is out of stock and not going to come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 25, 2014)

I got a AE face oil and Hanz de Fuko sponge wax. Both will be going on my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

Arquiste L'Etrog perfume sample and.... Coola! The SPF 30 cucumber one!  I first got it last year and LOVED it... then I got a million other Coola samples and decided I hated the brand.  I'm so happy to get the chance to use it again. If I love it as much again, then I'll seriously consider ordering it.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I first got it last year and LOVED it... then I got a million other Coola samples and decided I hated the brand.


I wonder sometimes if brands realize that their oversaturation of beauty subs and sampling services can make us hate them even when we like a particular product they make.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

Today I got Harvey Prince Yogini perfume and...some sort of all-in-one shampoo conditioner packet. Meh.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 26, 2014)

I got a Color Club in Heirloom Pearls and Beauty Protector conditioner.  I don't like the polish, it's bad.  Thick, goopy, and took forever to dry.  I was hoping it might be a nice sheer pearly white.  I removed it right away.  I'm pretty meh about the BP.


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 26, 2014)

i got color club in Breakfast at...and Miss Jessie's Transitioner's Magic.

I need to stop shopping.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got a great pick two: eyeko liquid eyeliner in black and embryolisse lait creme concentrate. So excited about those two products!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 26, 2014)

With my order of Caudalie stuff that arrived yesterday I got Stila Liquid Lipstick in Beso and a full-size Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Navy Blue. Wow. I hate the lipstick. I got it in a Birchbox ages ago and it's hard to apply, dries so it accentuates every line and crevice of my lips, and is super-hard to remove. I plan to try the eyeliner tomorrow after work. It's much more pigmented then the purple Eyeko I got before.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 27, 2014)

Bummed about the pick-two I received today with my order.. Another Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum and a Nivea Olive Oil &amp; Lemon Moisture Rich Lip Care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (Jun 28, 2014)

I received a pick two of Kerastase Bain Chroma Riche Cleanse (shampoo, 1oz), and a Coola cucumber face sunscreen (7mL).  Glad I finally got a shampoo from BB that I can use on my colored hair.  Coola just hasn't impressed me much, though.


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 30, 2014)

I got a Coola mineral sunscreen and a sample of English Laundry perfume.  Bleh.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 30, 2014)

Lame...I got probably the worst smelling English Laundry perfume (for me anyways) No.7 and a twistband hair tie.... *nose crinkle* My husband ordered some mens stuff and added on another woman's mystery pack for me so here's to hoping those ones are better! I'm not gonna complain for free but still, meh.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

I got a great one - it is too bad I won't use these products!!

eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner in navy blue - full size

stila liquid lipstick in beso deluxe size


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got a great one - it is too bad I won't use these products!!
> 
> eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner in navy blue - full size
> 
> stila liquid lipstick in beso deluxe size


Ohh, very nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

I received a Sumita eyeliner (purple/plum) and a Color Club Breakfast At... Not a bad pick two, even though they were both samples I had previously received in my Birchboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jul 1, 2014)

Got another awful Pick Two today...100% Pure mascara and a sample tube of Miracle Skin Transformer. Yuck.


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 1, 2014)

kayess said:


> Got another awful Pick Two today...100% Pure mascara and a sample tube of Miracle Skin Transformer. Yuck.


I must be the only person that loves Miracle Skin Transformer!  This stuff is amazeballs!  I wish Birchbox would send this to me every time I get a pick two!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 1, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I must be the only person that loves Miracle Skin Transformer!  This stuff is amazeballs!  I wish Birchbox would send this to me every time I get a pick two!


PM me your address and I will send it to you the next time I get to the post office! My face just can't handle moisturizers of any kind so I have a growing pile.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 1, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I must be the only person that loves Miracle Skin Transformer! This stuff is amazeballs! I wish Birchbox would send this to me every time I get a pick two!


I love it too! Actually used my points to buy the full size! I'm curious how te Spotlight one compares, have you used that one?


----------



## SammyP (Jul 1, 2014)

Another Miracle Skin Transformer lover here.  I have been using it for a few years and I am on my fourth or fifth full size.  My only wish is that it had a higher SPF.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry if this was already mentioned, but have we discussed this yet?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/ace-exclusive-bonus-pack

I'm really curious but for $75 compared to other GWP I'd really prefer to know what we're getting. The only description is "It contains three deluxe samples of products" -- which, compared to the skull candy headphones at $65 gwp (?) or even lower, that really does not sound super promising. Anyone lept yet?


----------



## crescentmoon (Jul 1, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Sorry if this was already mentioned, but have we discussed this yet?
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/ace-exclusive-bonus-pack
> 
> I'm really curious but for $75 compared to other GWP I'd really prefer to know what we're getting. The only description is "It contains three deluxe samples of products" -- which, compared to the skull candy headphones at $65 gwp (?) or even lower, that really does not sound super promising. Anyone lept yet?


Just bought it. I order paulas choice products a lot so I stocked up and got it. I also got to add a pick 2 because the ace pack is a code. So well see what happens.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh wow- so you can do the deluxe 3 samples + the regular pick two?! That changes things, especially if you really do get 3 DELUXE size samples... please let us know what you get!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

crescentmoon said:


> Just bought it. I order paulas choice products a lot so I stocked up and got it. I also got to add a pick 2 because the ace pack is a code. So well see what happens.


AHHH EXCITING!!! Can't wait to see what you get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 1, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I must be the only person that loves Miracle Skin Transformer!  This stuff is amazeballs!  I wish Birchbox would send this to me every time I get a pick two!


I love it too!  I found it at Costco once and snapped it up!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 1, 2014)

got a michael todd pumpkin mask and air repair (again) -___- off to the trade list they go....


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 2, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I love it too! Actually used my points to buy the full size! I'm curious how te Spotlight one compares, have you used that one?


Yes I have!  The Spotlight one has a tiny bit of shimmer/glow to it.  Kind of like a built in highlighter but a bit subtler.  I like the Spotlight one for the "summer glow" during the hot sunny months and the original one for the rest of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 2, 2014)

In my pick two that arrived today, I got a full size pop beauty lip marker thing in peach and a huge cardboard "foil" pack of curly solutions whatever gel.  Blah on both.  Threw the gel out, and tried the lip marker, which made my lips feel dry and now they feel almost sun burned around the edges.  

One more due to arrive tomorrow in an order, hopefully it is something better for me.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 2, 2014)

@@normajean2008 your new pic is beautiful!

To all you Mircle Skin Transformer lovers. - why do you love it? What is the SPF? How thick is it? I have been using an Algenist SPF moisturizer everyday but now that it's all kinds of humid here in NYC I need to find something thinner.


----------



## SammyP (Jul 2, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> @@normajean2008 your new pic is beautiful!
> 
> To all you Mircle Skin Transformer lovers. - why do you love it? What is the SPF? How thick is it? I have been using an Algenist SPF moisturizer everyday but now that it's all kinds of humid here in NYC I need to find something thinner.


I have a few reasons I love it and am willing to spend so much...although I usually use points.

My main reason is for an SPF product,  I can apply it right under my eyes and it never runs into my eyes to sting or burn.

I also love the finish it leaves.  It is similar in feel to Photo Finish or Benefit Porefessional.  Very smooth,

The third reason is the finish is fairly matte and not shiny at all.  I don't use powder with it,

I like the translucent best with my extremely fair skin.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 2, 2014)

My pick2 bonus today was:

Anastasia clear brow gel (which came with a dent in the lid  :wassatt: ) and

foil packet of Davines Ol shampoo

Not great, but not horrible.  I will try the shampoo (I think I've heard some good things about this brand on the BB threads) and the brow gel I've tried in the past and will put on my trade list.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 2, 2014)

This is my pick two. Eh about the 100% Pure body cream. I'll save this to add on to a swap. Excited about the Inika mineral eyeshadow!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 2, 2014)

SammyP said:


> I have a few reasons I love it and am willing to spend so much...although I usually use points.
> 
> My main reason is for an SPF product,  I can apply it right under my eyes and it never runs into my eyes to sting or burn.
> 
> ...


Wow that makes it sound really tempting. I think I need to try it out. What's the SPF on it?



katiecoll said:


> This is my pick two. Eh about the 100% Pure body cream. I'll save this to add on to a swap. Excited about the Inika mineral eyeshadow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo lucky on that Inika! Now I want to place an order to see if I can be so lucky!


----------



## mckondik (Jul 2, 2014)

My pick 2 today was Kiems shampoo and a wee Coola. It is just a'ight


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 2, 2014)

My last pick two was a BP Conditioner that leaked all over inside the bag and a black eyeko liner.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> @@normajean2008 your new pic is beautiful!
> 
> To all you Mircle Skin Transformer lovers. - why do you love it? What is the SPF? How thick is it? I have been using an Algenist SPF moisturizer everyday but now that it's all kinds of humid here in NYC I need to find something thinner.


Aww, thank you so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    It finally let me upload a new photo since the site change occurred.  ((and now lets see if it'll let me upload a photo in a post... if it works, it'll be a pic of my Sacha bear sticking his tongue out at me, he's sweet, but he's an ass, lol))------&gt; and to keep this on topic, his expression is the same as mine for my last pick two, LOL.  

I did get a good (for me) pick two in my last order today.  Deluxe tube of spa shower gel (which I wanted to try) and a beauty protector spray bottle.


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 3, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Aww, thank you so much.     It finally let me upload a new photo since the site change occurred.  ((and now lets see if it'll let me upload a photo in a post... if it works, it'll be a pic of my Sacha bear sticking his tongue out at me, he's sweet, but he's an ass, lol))------&gt; and to keep this on topic, his expression is the same as mine for my last pick two, LOL.
> 
> I did get a good (for me) pick two in my last order today.  Deluxe tube of spa shower gel (which I wanted to try) and a beauty protector spray bottle.
> 
> ...


:w00t:  I wanna rub my face alll over his belleh and give it kisses!!

And I'll raise you a sleeping insult from Fizzgigg........

btw anyone get one of those acepack promo mystery adds ons yet?


----------



## SammyP (Jul 3, 2014)

Re: Miracle Skin Transformer is SPF 20; however since you only need about 2 pearl sized drops for face and neck, I don't think it is SPF 20 in reality.  It is definitely a "less is more" product


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 3, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Wow that makes it sound really tempting. I think I need to try it out. What's the SPF on it?
> 
> Sooo lucky on that Inika! Now I want to place an order to see if I can be so lucky!


just fyi, since you said you're looking for something in a humid climate and thinner, it's on the thicker side and probably a consistency that may leave you feeling a little icky if you're in a very humid area.

i think it has great coverage and agree that it reminds me in consistency and finish of benefit's porefessional


----------



## sobtian (Jul 3, 2014)

I signed up for Birch Box last night and still a kinda lost. Where am I supposed to select these two mystery things or am I too late?


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 3, 2014)

sobtian said:


> I signed up for Birch Box last night and still a kinda lost. Where am I supposed to select these two mystery things or am I too late?


The select a sample was only for existing subscribers. But the time period to select a sample was only like 24 hours or something.

But a lot of the other boxes look really great! Do your odds if a good first box are great!


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 3, 2014)

sobtian said:


> I signed up for Birch Box last night and still a kinda lost. Where am I supposed to select these two mystery things or am I too late?


If you're referring to the mystery sample packs that people have been posting in this thread, they are free with a $35 purchase from the Birchbox shop (otherwise $10).  You have to add the mystery pack to your cart.

Women's: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/mystery-sample-pack

Men's: http://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/birchbox-man-bonus-shop/birchbox-man-pick-two-sample-pack-mystery

If you mean selecting the color of lip stain or nail polish for the July boxes, that was only offered to current subscribers during a short window last week.


----------



## sobtian (Jul 3, 2014)

easybreezy said:


> If you're referring to the mystery sample packs that people have been posting in this thread, they are free with a $35 purchase from the Birchbox shop (otherwise $10).  You have to add the mystery pack to your cart.
> 
> Women's: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/mystery-sample-pack
> 
> ...


thank you!! you answered both of the questions I had.

Damn, I missed the selection window. Sucks. Oh well..


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 3, 2014)

Got an awesome pick two - Jouer Eye Enhancer in Gris and Borghese soap - don't care so much for the soap, but what I think is a full size eyeliner?  I'm down!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 4, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Got an awesome pick two - Jouer Eye Enhancer in Gris and Borghese soap - don't care so much for the soap, but what I think is a full size eyeliner?  I'm down!


nice pick two!


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 7, 2014)

got 2 out of 3 no ace pack yet

one had opi sheer top coat in pruple and joan vass L'eau de cristal (which i actually like) i usually dont like 95-99% of perfumes i like

2nd was coastal scents revealed sampler (i have full size though) and a full size jouer eyeliner in grey

this eyeliner is actually really good too!! it doesnt go on the waterline well but it is very long lasting


----------



## AMaas (Jul 9, 2014)

I just got a pick two of a juicy sample and a Camille Beckman hand cream. Boring.


----------



## crescentmoon (Jul 9, 2014)

So I got my box today with the supposed ace pack. I would LOVE to tell you what is in this supposed ace pack but it didn't arrive and I dont believe it will ship in a separate box because the packing slip says it should be there. I am MAD PEEVED because this is the third shipping issue in 3 months for me. I think Birchbox is growing way too fast without quality control. Off to the oos/warehouse issues thread....


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 9, 2014)

I got a pick 2 with keim's shampoo and air repair balm. Not too exciting, but I'll use them!


----------



## Burnsidesk (Jul 9, 2014)

Revived two pick twos

Coola Tinted Sunscreen and Fekkai Technichian Color Care Shampoo meh...

BP conditioner and Eyeko eyeliner yay

At least I got the eyeliner in the second one, I already know I love it.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

crescentmoon said:


> So I got my box today with the supposed ace pack. I would LOVE to tell you what is in this supposed ace pack but it didn't arrive and I dont believe it will ship in a separate box because the packing slip says it should be there. I am MAD PEEVED because this is the third shipping issue in 3 months for me. I think Birchbox is growing way too fast without quality control. Off to the oos/warehouse issues thread....


I'm sure if you email them about it they will make good on this.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 9, 2014)

I just got three orders in. One was supposed to have an Aces sample pack but didn't (same as everyone) so I emailed about that, but the regular sample pack was BP conditioner and Folle de Joie perfume. Meh. I'll use the perfume and give away/trade the conditioner. The second order had Jergens body bb cream, which I might use, and theBalm how bout them apples sample - decent, but I already have the whole palette so that goes on the trade list. The third order seems to have gotten a men's pick 2 by mistake (essentiel elements body lotion and billy jealousy liquidsand exfoliator) so I emailed about that, too....So many problems lately with birchbox! I don't care that much about the men's samples but I am pretty irritated about no aces pack because otherwise I would have used a 20% off code and saved about $15....let's hope they do something to make this right!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 9, 2014)

So I've been away from this thread for awhile, what is an Aces sample pack?


----------



## jayeme (Jul 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I've been away from this thread for awhile, what is an Aces sample pack?


They were offering 3 deluxe samples for Aces with an order of $75+ (in addition to the regular samples). It was a promo code so anyone who ordered it gave up the chance to save $15 on their order, which I think is mostly why we are annoyed that apparently many of the orders that went through were not actually shipped out with the Aces sample pack. (Or at least that's why I'm so annoyed.)


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 10, 2014)

got my pick 2 today, kinda was hoping i'd end up with an eyeliner but alas...

Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion and coola sunscreen/bb cream

nothing exciting but nothing bad, still havent used my first G&amp;S lotion lol and sunscreen will always get used i guess


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 10, 2014)

I got a pick two the other day: Gilchrist &amp; Soames body wash(eh) and Cargo Blush in Los Cabos (yay!). I finally got something good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I got a pick two the other day: Gilchrist &amp; Soames body wash(eh) and Cargo Blush in Los Cabos (yay!). I finally got something good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


Ooooooh blush! I'd be pumped!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 10, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I got a pick two the other day: Gilchrist &amp; Soames body wash(eh) and Cargo Blush in Los Cabos (yay!). I finally got something good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


I got that blush in a pick 2 and love it!  Mine was broken though so I ended up putting it in a sifter jar, but it's a gorgeous color!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jul 10, 2014)

I got a pick two today with TWO Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle.  I love it, and my big bottle is almost gone, but these two are #3 and #4 in Mystery Packs.  They apparently have quite the stock of it!


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 10, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> I got a pick two today with TWO Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle.  I love it, and my big bottle is almost gone, but these two are #3 and #4 in Mystery Packs.  They apparently have quite the stock of it!


They have so much of it that they just added them to the bonus shop LoL!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone get an Aces pack yet? Interested in seeing what those look like!!


----------



## ScopeIt (Jul 12, 2014)

Got a decent pick 2 yesterday! Miss Jessie's Quick Curls (looking forward to trying that out this week) and Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in "Glow" -- not sure if the shade is too dark, but will hold onto it to use after my beach vacation over Labor Day!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Anyone get an Aces pack yet? Interested in seeing what those look like!!


Apparently they 'had issues with stock' or something? I know someone posted that they ordered one on the first day they had them available &amp; they didn't get it. 

Do NOT understand how they can ever be out of mystery packs!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Aww, thank you so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    It finally let me upload a new photo since the site change occurred.  ((and now lets see if it'll let me upload a photo in a post... if it works, it'll be a pic of my Sacha bear sticking his tongue out at me, he's sweet, but he's an ass, lol))------&gt; and to keep this on topic, his expression is the same as mine for my last pick two, LOL.
> 
> I did get a good (for me) pick two in my last order today.  Deluxe tube of spa shower gel (which I wanted to try) and a beauty protector spray bottle.
> 
> ...


So cute!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Apparently they 'had issues with stock' or something? I know someone posted that they ordered one on the first day they had them available &amp; they didn't get it.
> 
> Do NOT understand how they can ever be out of mystery packs!


I wonder this all the time... How is it possible?


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 13, 2014)

Got a Cynthia Rowley black liner and a little tube of moisturizer. Passed it to my sister so I can't remember the brand of the moisturizer now, lol. It was an OK Pick 2, but for me it was a bummer. I made 2 orders and I have a men's pick 2 coming in my second one since it was stuff for my fiance, so maybe I'll get an interesting one! lol


----------



## jayeme (Jul 14, 2014)

The sample gods are not with me today. What am I least excited about in sub boxes? Sunscreen. And what did I just get in my pick two? Double sunscreen. Coola and Supergoop. Ugh.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> The sample gods are not with me today. What am I least excited about in sub boxes? Sunscreen. And what did I just get in my pick two? Double sunscreen. Coola and Supergoop. Ugh.


Which products from those brands?

Am I the only one who LOVES SPF? Lol.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 14, 2014)

Bad sample day for me. In my pick two was the Coola BB Cream and the Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion. I also got my AcePack which included the following samples:  .16 fl oz sample of Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum, .5 fl oz sample of DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer and a MicrodermaMitt for the face. Nice but I won't use any of them. I think I will stick to discount codes in the future.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> The sample gods are not with me today. What am I least excited about in sub boxes? Sunscreen. And what did I just get in my pick two? Double sunscreen. Coola and Supergoop. Ugh.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 14, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Which products from those brands?
> 
> Am I the only one who LOVES SPF? Lol.


Nope! I love the Supergoop sunscreen! I bought the full size spray one at the beginning of the summer, and now I can't find it. I think I left it at the pool.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Jul 14, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Which products from those brands?
> 
> Am I the only one who LOVES SPF? Lol.


Sunscreeen is boring, and I don't use that much of it -- I use a moisturizer and a foundation with SPF most days and I'm not outside enough to feel the need to put it on the rest of me....

It was the Coola Matte Tint and the Supergoop Everyday Sunscreen (I think those are the names...whatever products contain those words even if those aren't all the words!).


----------



## jayeme (Jul 14, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Bad sample day for me. In my pick two was the Coola BB Cream and the Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion. I also got my AcePack which included the following samples:  .16 fl oz sample of Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum, .5 fl oz sample of DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer and a MicrodermaMitt for the face. Nice but I won't use any of them. I think I will stick to discount codes in the future.


Oooh that means my Ace pack might be coming soon! I hope it's good, I'd use the DDF and the Jurlique stuff from that one. But I still agree, it's not as good as a discount...

Edit: a real Aces perk would be if they made the extra sample pack stackable with discount codes. I guess it won't happen, but I can dream!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 15, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Bad sample day for me. In my pick two was the Coola BB Cream and the Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion. I also got my AcePack which included the following samples:  .16 fl oz sample of Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum, .5 fl oz sample of DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer and a MicrodermaMitt for the face. Nice but I won't use any of them. I think I will stick to discount codes in the future.


How disappointing on the Ace bonus pack.  I have been waiting to see someone get one and it's like BB didn't even try to impress us. Sorry for your bad samples, I think the discount codes must be the way to go.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 15, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> How disappointing on the Ace bonus pack.  I have been waiting to see someone get one and it's like BB didn't even try to impress us. Sorry for your bad samples, I think the discount codes must be the way to go.


I agree. I was planning to use 400 points to ease the pain of a $75.00 order because I wanted to grab an Aces pack. This morning I received my 25 month code so I'm pretty sure I'm going to use the 25% off rather than chance an Aces pack. My luck with pick-2's run 50/50 and those aren't good enough odds for me. Honestly my best free samples come in my Ulta orders. I always select the variety sampler and get awesome stuff. And my last order contained 5 free samples rather than just 3!


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 15, 2014)

im getting pissed off now they said they were shipping out the ace pack on july 9th still nothing i get my full size orders in 2-3 days

i have a shipment from BB shipped out on the 12th thatll be here tomrrow... but no ace pack


----------



## keewee10 (Jul 15, 2014)

pick two came yesterday....

Gilchrist &amp; Soames shower gel and a Pixi balm...

Both things I've gotten in recent boxes...  even the same color as the pixi I got in my box...  blah...


----------



## jocedun (Jul 15, 2014)

Today my pick-two contained whish shaving cream (strawberry, I think) and CoTZ Tinted SPF...


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 16, 2014)

i always had the worst luck w pick 2s now ive been getting some decent ones

this one is oficially a pick 3 i guess lol

pixi lip balm in coral crush (full size)

and number 4 hydrating shampoo with the matching conditioner foil packet!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 16, 2014)

Second pick 2 in the last week and I got ANOTHER cynthia rowley black eyeliner and some supergoop. *sad trombone*


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 16, 2014)

my pick two today was a full-size PIxi Shea Butter Lip Balm in coral crush and a perfume sample of folle de joie... happy with both of these since I've never tried either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 16, 2014)

cskeiser said:


> my pick two today was a full-size PIxi Shea Butter Lip Balm in coral crush and a perfume sample of folle de joie... happy with both of these since I've never tried either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That lip balm in coral crush is the best! You're gonna love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 16, 2014)

Suuuuper crossing my fingers for the Pixi Balm in Coral Crush!! I have a pick two that I should be receiving tomorrow. I was just about to order the Coral Crush balm and it went out of stock (this is the second time this has happened to me) haha


----------



## jayeme (Jul 16, 2014)

I just got my aces sample pack. It's a white Color Club nail art thingy, a Microdermamitt for face, and 0.5 oz DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum. I won't use the Color Club, but I'll give the other two a shot. I don't feel like this was worth $15, though, which is what you'd save using a 20% off code instead on a $75 order.....


----------



## angienharry (Jul 17, 2014)

I got Egyptian magic, and no 4 shampoo. Not new items to me but things I will use all the same.


----------



## magsatron (Jul 17, 2014)

I cashed out points for gift cards last week &amp; today i got a pick two. Half is a beauty protector conditioner sample, new to me, I'm stoked. I also received a breakfast at.. color club, which I already got in my box. Infuriatingly named, but something I can gift or swap. Not a bad pick two, really, and i have another en route.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, no such luck for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I received the Whish Shave Crave sample in 'Acai Grapefruit' (I really really *really* dislike this shaving cream.. and this is the fourth time I've received it) and a Harvey Prince 'Hello' perfume sample. Absolutely love this scent - _but_ I have received this sample so many times, and not just from Birchbox.
Oh well! Better luck next time *crossing fingers*


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 17, 2014)

Got a Not for me men's pick two today...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Face oil and a bar of soap. Blah.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 17, 2014)

Today I got my first pick two. CoTZ sunscreen and a color club nail polish. Neither are items I'd buy, but not bad.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 17, 2014)

I got a revealed 2 palette in sunset, and Evologie stay clear cleanser. Both new products for me I like this one!


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 17, 2014)

I got 2 pick two's recently-

clariSEA Instant Glow Powder Exfoliant (a small jar)

No 4 conditioner packet

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Lotion (1.35 fl oz)

Pixi Shea Butter Lip Balm (Coral Crush)

Better than some I have gotten in the past   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jul 18, 2014)

The Microdermamitt is awesome, I got it a while back and bought the body one but did not like it. I used the face one until it fell apart.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 18, 2014)

1) Cynthia Rowley Lip Tint in Valentine &amp; English Laundry Perfume

2) Egyptian Magic &amp; Vasanti Brighten Up

Not too shabby!!!


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Jul 20, 2014)

I got Davine Love shampoo and English Laundry perfume.  I like the shampoo (especially the chubby bottle) so it's not terrible for me but I've gotten one before.  Definitely don't want perfume samples.


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 20, 2014)

I just received the Vasanti Brighten Up and Folle de Joie perfume. Pretty good! An extra Folle de Joie makes up for the Catherine Malandrino perfume in my June box.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 21, 2014)

Two deluxe sized items. I don't think that's happened to me this year.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 21, 2014)

Just received: Beauty Protector shampoo and Coola 

While this sample pack leaves a lot to be desired, I am just about out of shampoo samples and I'm headed to Door County for 5 days so I'll need all of the sunscreen I can get! So winner for me!


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got my package….I did a free pick 2 and the ACE's  3 pick.

Pick 2 (kinda lame samples - but not horrible)


Number 4 shampoo in a bottle
Number 4 conditioner in a ketchup packet
ACE Pick:


Micro-dermal Mitt (full size - cost about $28.50)
0.5 fl oz DDF winkle resist plus pore minimizer
5mL Jurlique purely Bright radiance serum


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 21, 2014)

No. 4 Clarifying Shampoo and Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube in the sheer color. Definitely one of the better pick 2s I've gotten in awhile,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Jul 21, 2014)

Coola After Sun lotion and HP Hello. Not exciting. And this is the second time recently that I've gotten this exact pick 2.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 21, 2014)

No 4 Volumizing Shampoo, Supergoop Daily Sunscreen, straight to the tradelist. I wish I would've gotten a lip-anything, but it was so free so I can't complain too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 21, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Just got my package….I did a free pick 2 and the ACE's  3 pick.
> 
> Pick 2 (kinda lame samples - but not horrible)
> 
> ...


That DDF sample is also worth $25. And the Jurlique is like $9.80.... So that makes that ace pack worth $63.30 before tax.... If you will actually use that stuff, it might have been a good deal for you.


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm so disappointed! My pick two were two I already got in my boxes! A Gilchrist and soames spa lotion and a Cynthia rowley lip stain in Sugar. I have both including that same color! It's a great lip stain but the color wasn't great for me the first time so I don't need a back up. I'm disappointed to get complete dupes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

I got:

1) Gilchrist and Soames lotion and Supergoop (boring!)

2) Dr. Hauschka Lemon Lemongrass Body Wash and silver Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (Happy with the eyeliner, I don't have the silver yet)

Otherwise, all pretty boring. I've got one more pick two on it's way, hopefully it's better.


----------



## PeaJay (Jul 21, 2014)

weirdly enough i got 3 items in my pick 2"

-Supergoop SPF 30 sunscreen

-N4 Volumizing conditioner

-Cynthia Rowley Black liner

and no, i didn't accidentally get ace pack because i only spent 40 bucks


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 21, 2014)

I got my birch box man pick two today and I like it. Finally a pick two I like and it's not even for women, smfh.

Plant face oil: http://www.birchbox.com/men/plant-face-oil

Proper Bar Soap Elderflower: http://www.birchbox.com/men/proper-bar-soap-elderflower-6-25-oz


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 22, 2014)

I've gotten 3 of them in the past few days:

-Supergoop, zzz but my mom will use it + sea salt facial scrub in a cute little tub, which I've never tried before. I think it's by Clarisea. I'm excited to have something new and different in a pick 2!

-Shower gel, I think it's Gilchrist and Soames, I've already had 2 and it's just okay + Folle de Joie perfume which I have now had 4 times but I like it more than most perfumes so, okay.

-Perlier lotion, I actually like this but I still have 2 others that are unopened + ???? ...I literally cannot remember what the other one was, must've been boring but I'll edit if I remember.

I might be sampled out. I have soooo many at this point. Oh well..

Also, I have one more pick 2 coming Wednesday..I'm just hoping for something NEW!


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I got my birch box man pick two today and I like it. Finally a pick two I like and it's not even for women, smfh.
> 
> Plant face oil: http://www.birchbox.com/men/plant-face-oil
> 
> Proper Bar Soap Elderflower: http://www.birchbox.com/men/proper-bar-soap-elderflower-6-25-oz


I'm curious about the plant face oil! Have you gotten the nyakio face oil? If you have, how do they compare?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 22, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I'm curious about the plant face oil! Have you gotten the nyakio face oil? If you have, how do they compare?


i have both and i like the nyakio better. the nyakio hydrates my extra dry skin more and has a better scent.


----------



## magsatron (Jul 22, 2014)

I got a tube of supergoop! every day 30, whomp-whomp.

And the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in silver, woohoo!


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 22, 2014)

magsatron said:


> I got a tube of supergoop! every day 30, whomp-whomp.
> 
> And the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in silver, woohoo!


Nice! I really want that liner to be in the last one I have coming..


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i have both and i like the nyakio better. the nyakio hydrates my extra dry skin more and has a better scent.


Good to know! I love the scent if the nyakio face oil.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a pick two arriving Wednesday, I hope it's something good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 22, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> That DDF sample is also worth $25. And the Jurlique is like $9.80.... So that makes that ace pack worth $63.30 before tax.... If you will actually use that stuff, it might have been a good deal for you.


Yeah the ACE pack was really good actually. The pick two for me so so - only because I've tried it before and it didn't wow me much.  It will still get used though.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 22, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Good to know! I love the scent if the nyakio face oil.


Also the nyakio gives my face a glow that I have yet to find in any other product I use.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 22, 2014)

My pick two:

- Perlier Body Cream

- Dr. Hauschka Lemon Lemongrass Body Wash

Not bad, but I had previously received the perlier and really hated the scent. XD


----------



## hellopengy (Jul 22, 2014)

I just got this with my order. Both the coral and purple LAQA as my pick 2 and this random body wash that I definitely didn't order !

I think this makes up for the disappointment of bb forgetting my eye cream sample in the birchbox I also got today


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 22, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> I just got this with my order. Both the coral and purple LAQA as my pick 2 and this random body wash that I definitely didn't order !
> 
> I think this makes up for the disappointment of bb forgetting my eye cream sample in the birchbox I also got today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I've been so obsessed with the purple laqa, I didn't notice how pretty the coral laqa is. Great pick two!


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 23, 2014)

1-coral Laqa lip lube - wow. I love it but have gotten EIGHT different lip balm type products in the past few months.this is my favorite but might go on my trade list

- silver CR liner.

Pretty much the best pick two ever sent to me!

2- Whish grapefruit shave cream. I've been wanting to try this since it seems to have mixed reviews. I saw a two pack of this at COSTCO for $20, and it included a third item. That would be a terrific deal!

-Air Repair rescue balm. Womp-Womp


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 23, 2014)

No. 4 volumizing shampoo and Super Goop.  And to add insult to injury the shampoo sample leaked all over the bag they were in.  I emailed them about it so maybe they will do something to fix it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 23, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> No. 4 volumizing shampoo and Super Goop.  And to add insult to injury the shampoo sample leaked all over the bag they were in.  I emailed them about it so maybe they will do something to fix it.


In my experience, replacement pick twos are usually more generous than the original. I hope you get something good as a replacement!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> No. 4 volumizing shampoo and Super Goop.  And to add insult to injury the shampoo sample leaked all over the bag they were in.  I emailed them about it so maybe they will do something to fix it.


Sorry to hear that, hope they send you something nice.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> I just got this with my order. Both the coral and purple LAQA as my pick 2 and this random body wash that I definitely didn't order !
> 
> I think this makes up for the disappointment of bb forgetting my eye cream sample in the birchbox I also got today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Best Pick 2 ever?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

Today I got a Beauty Protector shampoo and an orange sanguine Atelier sample. The other day I received a cotz sunscreen sample (eww) and Pixi coral lip balm (great but I already have one).


----------



## casey anne (Jul 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Today I got a Beauty Protector shampoo and an orange sanguine Atelier sample. The other day I received a cotz sunscreen sample (eww) and Pixi coral lip balm (great but I already have one).


Oooh I have one waiting for me at home and I'd love try the Atelier sample...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Oooh I have one waiting for me at home and I'd love try the Atelier sample...


It's alright, I'm still more of a fan of Pacifica's Tuscan Blood Orange and it's much more budget friendly.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 24, 2014)

So my latest pick two: Laqa Purple Lip Lube and CR silver eyeliner. I received both of these in my box and traded them away so when I got them again I decided to try them both. Boy am I glad I did. The silver eyeliner really makes my eyes pop and the lip balm is very flattering to me. The eyeliner also does not make my eyes itch, a problem that I usually have with eye products. I am glad I got a second chance with these products. I am now going to try everything BB sends me.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> So my latest pick two: Laqa Purple Lip Lube and CR silver eyeliner. I received both of these in my box and traded them away so when I got them again I decided to try them both. Boy am I glad I did. The silver eyeliner really makes my eyes pop and the lip balm is very flattering to me. The eyeliner also does not make my eyes itch, a problem that I usually have with eye products. I am glad I got a second chance with these products. I am now going to try everything BB sends me.


I got the same two items today. It's s good pick two but the thing is I just got them both in my midsummer swap present. I'm happy for a back up Laqa but the eyeliner I might have to trade. It's kinda funny, last week I would have been thrilled with this pick two.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 24, 2014)

Ooo I'm tempted to make an order now just to see if I can get a LAQA lip lube in purple as my pick two, I have been dying to get my hands on that!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

pick 2 that I got today: No 4 volumizing shampoo and conditioner.  I'm actually pretty happy since I like this shampoo and I've been building up a small hoard of it through trading   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also doubly happy that I did not get any supergoop or gilchrist and soames


----------



## casey anne (Jul 24, 2014)

Boring alert - Davines shampoo and packet of conditioner.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

Mod reminder:  Swap requests cannot go in a discussion thread such as this one.  They need to go in the swaps section.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 24, 2014)

So, when an item starts showing up in the pick-2s, does that mean it won't be a sample next month and they're getting rid of their stock?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> So, when an item starts showing up in the pick-2s, does that mean it won't be a sample next month and they're getting rid of their stock?


I don't think there's a rhyme or reason to pick two's. It could indicate they are trying to get rid of stock. But it could be for any number of reasons.


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 25, 2014)

CR black eyeliner and SuperGoop CC cream


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 25, 2014)

Marcelle BB Cream (Golden Glow) and a Pixi Balm (Pixi Pink), probably the best one I've gotten in a while! It's not the coral color I was hoping for, but still excited I finally get to try one of the balms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Boo, 2 Kerastase foils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> a conditioner and a mask. Love Kerastase stuff but where's the shampoo?


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 25, 2014)

Soooooooo I just got my pick two... and was really surprised by it. 







For one, it was a pick _three_. (the lip stain is Valentine, in case anyone was interested in knowing) And somehow I ended up with a full size Benefit push-up liner??? I'm not quite sure how this happened, but I'll take it. XD


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Soooooooo I just got my pick two... and was really surprised by it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best pick 2 EVER!  Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 25, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Best pick 2 EVER!  Congrats, enjoy!


Haha, thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 25, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Soooooooo I just got my pick two... and was really surprised by it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is awesome! enjoy your goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 25, 2014)

nc42 said:


> that is awesome! enjoy your goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jul 26, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Soooooooo I just got my pick two... and was really surprised by it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's about time a BB screw up was in favor of the customer!!! Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 26, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> It's about time a BB screw up was in favor of the customer!!! Woohoo! Congrats!


Hehehe, thank you! Hopefully BB will make a few more screw-ups for everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 26, 2014)

I got the number4 shampoo and Cynthia rowley eyeliner in silver. A good pick two, but not for me. Both will be going on my trade list.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Soooooooo I just got my pick two... and was really surprised by it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats!


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 26, 2014)

@@ikecarus  That's awesome!  I'm hoping that my pick 2 will be awesome, especially after my order took such a bad beating that USPS wouldn't even deliver it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 26, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> @@ikecarus  That's awesome!  I'm hoping that my pick 2 will be awesome, especially after my order took such a bad beating that USPS wouldn't even deliver it.


Wow. It must be really bad if USPS won't deliver it. I've had the mailman stick a broken bottle off peppermimt oil in it's totally soggy bubble mailer with the outside of the envelope so wet it was dissolving and it had a damned bootprint on it like somebody stomped on it. They just stick it in a plastic bag, not even closed, which leaked all over in my mailbox. Your post office must still adhere to the "undeliverable mail" rule. I wish mine did.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 26, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Wow. It must be really bad if USPS won't deliver it. I've had the mailman stick a broken bottle off peppermimt oil in it's totally soggy bubble mailer with the outside of the envelope so wet it was dissolving and it had a damned bootprint on it like somebody stomped on it. They just stick it in a plastic bag, not even closed, which leaked all over in my mailbox. Your post office must still adhere to the "undeliverable mail" rule. I wish mine did.


That's cruddy.  No matter how much you hate your job - you don't screw over other people.  

I was so happy tracking my package - it got to my area - and then I saw it was undeliverable.  I'm thinking they had batting practice with my package.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 26, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Wow, congrats!


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



KaitC13 said:


> @@ikecarus  That's awesome!  I'm hoping that my pick 2 will be awesome, especially after my order took such a bad beating that USPS wouldn't even deliver it.


Wow, USPS wouldn't deliver it???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope that you get an awesome pick 2!


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 28, 2014)

I got a teeny packet of Agave Healing Oil Treatment and a Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil. I rarely use oils because my hair is pretty shiny on its own, but I'll give them a shot. Not the best mystery pack, but the BP smells amazing.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 28, 2014)

Sigh. Another terrible pick two. OPI sheer tint in Don't Violet Me Down (I think I have like 8 of these now) and a peelie card of Benefit Big Easy in a shade that is too dark.

Ah, well.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/vip-mystery-sample-pack-with-makeup-bag

It looks like the Aces sample pack now includes a small make-up bag, not that I NEED another make-up bag.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jul 28, 2014)

I received: Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow &amp; CC in Breakfast At... and another Marcelle BB &amp; Laqa Lip Lube in Minotaur


----------



## lochnessie (Jul 28, 2014)

Just received a Camille Beckman body butter in Morelia Monarch and a mini Ruby Wing in Kitten Heels. I'll take polish any day, and while the body butter is small, I like the smell.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

Foie de Jolie perfume and a 2 pack of foot wipes. Both are going to be given away to someone else.


----------



## crescentmoon (Jul 29, 2014)

I did finally want to reply (been really busy). I was one of those who ordered on the first day and thought there would not be a separate shipment. I emailed birchbox and they said it was being sent separately. I still stick by my first instinct that birchbox was being shady (in my opinion) because it turned out that they ran out of stock according to others and it took longer to get my separate shipment. They could have been more up front about the stocking issue instead of just telling me it was sent out in a separate issue. I got a ddf serum worth full size 75 dollars (sample oz division math makes it about 35 dollars worth), a white nail paint stick, and jurlique sample.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 29, 2014)

Paula's Choice Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum (5 ml)

Skin&amp;Co Truffle Therapy Serum (5ml)

I'm pretty happy with this, since I love skin stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 29, 2014)

I got a replacement for my leaking No. 4 and Supergoop.  They sent a tube of Coola classic sunscreen and a pack of Tweezerman Matchbox itty bitty files.  The files look really cute!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 29, 2014)

Got a great one today, the sumita is pretty meh but I've had much worse and I'm looking forward to trying the MT!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know why that's sideways...the new site still bugs me!


----------



## Elena K (Jul 29, 2014)

Got Art Club nail duo in Sea Lavender (not really my color) and Votivo candle in Azure Garden


----------



## Elena K (Jul 29, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> I don't know why that's sideways...the new site still bugs me!


I think it because your in portrait orientation, and the automatically puts everything in landscape. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my pick two with my order today.  

Keims shampoo (used it before - it's okay - great sample size) and Paula's Choice Skin perfection 8% AHA gel - I dunno about this.  I'm usually pretty hesitant on trying skin products...


----------



## LJCB (Jul 30, 2014)

My pick two was an agave oil packet and harvey prince hello spray. Already got them both... not my favorite pick two. Womp womp.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 30, 2014)

I placed an order today. Crossing fingers for a good pick two!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 30, 2014)

NOT pleased that the Ace's pack is a promo code!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 31, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> NOT pleased that the Ace's pack is a promo code!


word! if i'm making an order that large, i'm using a 20% off or more code on it.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 31, 2014)

nc42 said:


> word! if i'm making an order that large, i'm using a 20% off or more code on it.


Yup, had my whole cart loaded up with $76 worth of stuff and just decided to bail on the entire order because of that!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I placed an order today. Crossing fingers for a good pick two!


Good luck!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 31, 2014)

Got the Juara Candlenut lotion and the No 4 Clarifying Shampoo. Meh...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 31, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I placed an order today. Crossing fingers for a good pick two!


Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope we both get something good


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 31, 2014)

my pick two... Bain de Terre passion flower shampoo and conditioner... 1.7 oz bottles of each.. not exciting, but useful....


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 31, 2014)

Today I got a Klorane Dry Shampoo and Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (black), happy because I love the dry shampoo!


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 31, 2014)

Woohoo! My last sample pack was 2 perfume samples, so I guess anything seems amazing after that, but I'm really happy with this!

Sorry it's on it's side...just turn your computer monitor accordingly...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 31, 2014)

Got a pretty good one because I adore benefit and their cute packaging, even on minis: Benefit Fake Up and OPI sheer tint in a dark blue.


----------



## SammyP (Aug 1, 2014)

I received a 100% Pure Mascara and the Camille Beckman lotion.  I had received both in my box.

Note to those who previously sampled the 100% Pure mascara and didn't like it because it was so dry no product stuck to your lashes.......the one I just received works very nicely for a natural look.  Not dry at all.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 1, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Good luck!


Now I just have to wait for them to ship it.... In the past my birchbox orders usually shipped same or next day. Now mine is still processing on 3rd day... How long have orders been taking to ship out for you guys recently?

Also curious - I wonder which pick twos are coming from which warehouse (because they have more than one for shop orders right?) and wonder if certain warehouses are sending better pick twos.



SammyP said:


> I received a 100% Pure Mascara and the Camille Beckman lotion.  I had received both in my box.
> 
> Note to those who previously sampled the 100% Pure mascara and didn't like it because it was so dry no product stuck to your lashes.......the one I just received works very nicely for a natural look.  Not dry at all.


I never had any problems when I got that mascara before in my box. I actually quite liked it if you're going for a natural look. I prefer others because I'm going for va-va-voom... Everyday


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2014)

SammyP said:


> I received a 100% Pure Mascara and the Camille Beckman lotion.  I had received both in my box.
> 
> Note to those who previously sampled the 100% Pure mascara and didn't like it because it was so dry no product stuck to your lashes.......the one I just received works very nicely for a natural look.  Not dry at all.


I also like it. If I'm going for a more dramatic look, I use it as a primer of sorts. Works great for me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 1, 2014)

Today for my bonus pick 2 I got:

Proper soap in Elderflower - smells really nice.  Not too flowery and a delicate scent.

Plant OA face oil - not a fan of face oils.

So, not half bad.

ETA: I just looked up the face oil &amp; discovered OA is not the brand.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Today for my bonus pick 2 I got:
> 
> Proper soap in Elderflower - smells really nice.  Not too flowery and a delicate scent.
> 
> ...


I hope that was a men's pick two? Those were in my bf's June Men's box.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I hope that was a men's pick two? Those were in my bf's June Men's box.


What?!

No, it wasn't a Men's pick 2.  That's really odd.  And if you ask me, the Elderflower soap isn't manly at all.  I wonder if it was my mistake or theirs.  I ordered Suki exfoliate cleanser and the Chauo chocolate sampler &amp; then added a pick 2.  Weird.

Thanks for letting me know though.  I just didn't even realize.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 1, 2014)

1 oz Number 4™ Volumizing Shampoo ($4.00 value) https://www.birchbox.com/shop/number4-fleurs-de-temps-volumizing-shampoo

.28 oz Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow ($4.73 value) https://www.birchbox.com/shop/marcelle-bb-gold-universal-shade


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> What?!
> 
> No, it wasn't a Men's pick 2.  That's really odd.  And if you ask me, the Elderflower soap isn't manly at all.  I wonder if it was my mistake or theirs.  I ordered Suki exfoliate cleanser and the Chauo chocolate sampler &amp; then added a pick 2.  Weird.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know though.  I just didn't even realize.


You could take a chance and let them know you think you got a men's pick two. They may send out a women's with better stuff, always worth a try anyways.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 1, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> What?!
> 
> No, it wasn't a Men's pick 2. That's really odd. And if you ask me, the Elderflower soap isn't manly at all. I wonder if it was my mistake or theirs. I ordered Suki exfoliate cleanser and the Chauo chocolate sampler &amp; then added a pick 2. Weird.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know though. I just didn't even realize.


I got that as a men's pick two. Contact bb if you really ordered a women's pick two.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 1, 2014)

I get THE worst pick's




Srsly, birchbox? C'mon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

@@Bizgirlva at least ONE of the samples in a Pick Two is supposed to be deluxe (multi-use).  Those are two foil samples!  I'd email that to Birchbox! They'll probably send you another Pick Two!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I get THE worst pick's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two different conditioners in foils? Wtf?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Now I just have to wait for them to ship it.... In the past my birchbox orders usually shipped same or next day. Now mine is still processing on 3rd day... How long have orders been taking to ship out for you guys recently?
> 
> Also curious - I wonder which pick twos are coming from which warehouse (because they have more than one for shop orders right?) and wonder if certain warehouses are sending better pick twos.
> 
> I never had any problems when I got that mascara before in my box. I actually quite liked it if you're going for a natural look. I prefer others because I'm going for va-va-voom... Everyday


I placed an order on Sunday and it still has not shipped.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I get THE worst pick's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely contact them about that hopefully they can send you another one.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I get THE worst pick's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just wrong. Bad birchbox!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Aug 1, 2014)

It's a good thing I always get the Pick Two free because I have awful luck! I got the same exact package for the 3rd time this summer. I now have 3 tubes of coola sunscreen and 3 tubes of evologie stay clear cream. It doesn't help that I hate these products. To the trade list they go...


----------



## JenTX (Aug 2, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> It's a good thing I always get the Pick Two free because I have awful luck! I got the same exact package for the 3rd time this summer. I now have 3 tubes of coola sunscreen and 3 tubes of evologie stay clear cream. It doesn't help that I hate these products. To the trade list they go...


Ew... That's just mean!


----------



## Elena K (Aug 3, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I get THE worst pick's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! I thought they don't include foils in pick two... apparently they do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. That's a shame, really...


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 3, 2014)

Elena K said:


> wow! I thought they don't include foils in pick two... apparently they do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. That's a shame, really...


So they recently clarified that only one sample has to be deluxe sized - meaning more than one use.  So you can still get 1 foil in the pack but you shouldn't get 2.


----------



## probablyedible (Aug 3, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> What?!
> 
> No, it wasn't a Men's pick 2.  That's really odd.  And if you ask me, the Elderflower soap isn't manly at all.  I wonder if it was my mistake or theirs.  I ordered Suki exfoliate cleanser and the Chauo chocolate sampler &amp; then added a pick 2.  Weird.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know though.  I just didn't even realize.


That's definitely a Men's Pick 2 because I placed an order a couple of weeks ago and added the Men's Pick 2 and those are the exact two items I received.

A Pick 2 I received recently is a Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion (ugh) and Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Polisher.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 3, 2014)

I've gotten a men's pick two before instead of women's and I emailed them about it and they gave me a new one plus sorry points. I'd def email them about it.


----------



## natashaia (Aug 4, 2014)

I got beard cream and no 4. conditioner foil. i ordered a women's pick two so I'm not sure why i got the beard cream. :/


----------



## natashaia (Aug 4, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> It's a good thing I always get the Pick Two free because I have awful luck! I got the same exact package for the 3rd time this summer. I now have 3 tubes of coola sunscreen and 3 tubes of evologie stay clear cream. It doesn't help that I hate these products. To the trade list they go...


Where is your trade list!? i love evologie!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 4, 2014)

I got a beauty protector oil and an OPI sheer tints in purple today.  Great pick 2, except I have both already.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 4, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got a beauty protector oil and an OPI sheer tints in purple today.  Great pick 2, except I have both already.


I got that pick 2 like 2 months ago =/

I thought they ran out of it already


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 4, 2014)

natashaia said:


> I got beard cream and no 4. conditioner foil. i ordered a women's pick two so I'm not sure why i got the beard cream. :/


It's a men's Pick-2. I got beard oil and No. 4 shampoo and conditioner in my July Men's box. I unsubbed from Birchbox Man for good the next day.
ETA: Hydrating shampoo bottle &amp; conditioner packet, which I had just got in my Women's Birchbox, too.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 5, 2014)

Got the Nyakio trio sampler and a No 4 Hydrating Conditioner foil today, the Nyakio sounds interesting but I've already got my skin routine down pat  B)


----------



## KayEss (Aug 5, 2014)

natashaia said:


> I got beard cream and no 4. conditioner foil. i ordered a women's pick two so I'm not sure why i got the beard cream. :/


Write to them and tell them you ordered a women's pick two but got a men's one instead and that as a woman you aren't able to use beard cream. They will probably send you a new pick two, and a really good one too!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> Got the Nyakio trio sampler and a No 4 Hydrating Conditioner foil today, the Nyakio sounds interesting but I've already got my skin routine down pat  B)


All foils? I guess they figured 3 foils counts as a "deluxe sample."


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 5, 2014)

Got two pick-twos yesterday. Both are pretty good!

1. LAQA&amp;Co lip lube in coral. Unfortunately, not a good color for me so going to the trade thread

Vasanti detox facial cleaner. I love the exfoliator so I'm excited to try this out

2. Dr. Hauschka lemon lemongrass vitalising body wash. I got this in my box last month and really enjoyed using it, so happy for another!

Baxter oil free moisturizer for men. Going on my honeymoon at the end of the month so either myself or my fiance will use this


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 5, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> It's a good thing I always get the Pick Two free because I have awful luck! I got the same exact package for the 3rd time this summer. I now have 3 tubes of coola sunscreen and 3 tubes of evologie stay clear cream. It doesn't help that I hate these products. To the trade list they go...


I'm also wondering where you trade thread is! I'm interested in coola  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 5, 2014)

I recently received a pick 2 with the tinted Coola sunscreen and Perlier body butter. Those aren't the most exciting samples (and I've received the Coola in my box before), but they will both get used.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 5, 2014)

I got some hotely lotion (I don't remember he brand but I do remember everyone calling it this!) and my 1000th BP conditioner. Ugh.


----------



## jennaka (Aug 5, 2014)

I got my pick two today. SO not worth it. It was two tiny like 3 inches high foil packets. That does not sound like a deluxe anything. 

Sidenote though, I did get the Aces Bag when you purchase $75 or more deal, and it was awesome!!! A really nice zippered Birchbox aqua bag (using it for an upcoming vacation!) 4 large samples a 2 oz Gilchrist and Holmes body wash, a Coastal Eye shadow pallet, (deluxe sample size not just a sheet of paper) a good size pot of facial scrub. I was super happy with that one!!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 5, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I got some hotely lotion (I don't remember he brand but I do remember everyone calling it this!) and my 1000th BP conditioner. Ugh.


probably gilchrist and soames.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2014)

Did ya'll know the G&amp;S makes the BeeKind lotion and shower gel?  I bought the shower gel because I love lemony stuff and sure enough on the back is the ole' G&amp;S name printed there.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Aug 5, 2014)

I got my mystery pack yesterday....sooooo glad I got it free!

I got

1. A foil packet of some hair conditioner/oil type thing.

2. A foil packet of body wash.

3. A silver eyeliner.  I suppose this wouldn't have been so bad if I could actually envision any time I could possibly wear a silver eyeliner on my snow white face!

As a side note, my July box is out for delivery.  Apparently when I used the Gilt deal I started with July (even though it was the very end of July when I signed up and they didn't mention anything about July...just said I would be getting August box).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 5, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> 3. A silver eyeliner.  I suppose this wouldn't have been so bad if I could actually envision any time I could possibly wear a silver eyeliner on my snow white face!


I use mine as a highlight on my lower lid lash line. Takes a few swipes to show up, but it looks nice with darker eye makeup.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

Today's Pick Two. I consider this pretty good for a pick two.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 5, 2014)

Today I got the Juicy Couture La La Malibu and Dr Brandt pores no more. I have four of those tubes and if the first one didn't break me out I'd be super excited LOL. I do like the JC Malibu though, not enough to buy a whole bottle but its nice to have.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 5, 2014)

JenTX said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Today's Pick Two. I consider this pretty good for a pick two.


At least they included the Shampoo for you, all I got in my other pick two was the foil conditioner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 5, 2014)

Today I received Atelier Cologne in Cedrat Envirant and theBalm Apples blush in Pie. Both are dupes for me, but still a pretty good pick 2.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 6, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Did ya'll know the G&amp;S makes the BeeKind lotion and shower gel? I bought the shower gel because I love lemony stuff and sure enough on the back is the ole' G&amp;S name printed there.


That's why it smells so familiar. I used up my G&amp;S lotion on my business trip and really liked it. I thought it seemed familiar.


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 6, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> That's why it smells so familiar. I used up my G&amp;S lotion on my business trip and really liked it. I thought it seemed familiar.


G + S also make the Neil George shampoo/conditioner some people are getting in their August box. I guess they're all over the place with the shampoo/conditioner/lotion brands!


----------



## Spazkatt (Aug 6, 2014)

Today I got TWO of the VERY SAME Proper soap bars.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 7, 2014)

Lame first-ever Pick 2 for me: Davines All-in-One Milk foil, which I got in my first box and didn't like at all, and a Coola BB cream. Here's hoping for a better second one after I get my August points and make my second order!


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 7, 2014)

I got what what might be my best Mystery Pack ever...Laqa in Bee's Knees and Suki scrub. I almost bought the Laqa, so I'm glad I didn't, and I love that Suki.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 7, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I got what what might be my best Mystery Pack ever...Laqa in Bee's Knees and Suki scrub. I almost bought the Laqa, so I'm glad I didn't, and I love that Suki.


Wow, that is the best mystery pack ever.  Congrats.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 8, 2014)

LAQA lip lube! Yay, yay, yay! Oh, and davine's conditioner. But meh. Who cares about that? LAQA!


----------



## Hectors Friend (Aug 8, 2014)

the pack I got last week had a small ketchup packet of 100% pure body wash (yeah not enough for 1 use. lol) and a Sumita mini liner.  All I have to say is that I am glad I did not pay for those!! (Although I love Sumita's brown pencil so I am sure this would work well.)


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2014)

JenTX said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Today's Pick Two. I consider this pretty good for a pick two.


Thats a great one!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 13, 2014)

I just got the best pick two EVER in my  history of life and Birchbox!

LAQA &amp; Co Lip Lube and Liz Earle Mini (1oz) Cleanse and Polish kit!  With the cloth and everything!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Makes up for the crappy ketchup packets I got last time for sure.


----------



## girlwithclass (Aug 13, 2014)

Not the best mystery sample pack I've ever received, but... English Laundry perfume sample &amp; Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion sample


----------



## babycat (Aug 13, 2014)

I got a LAQA lip lube and a Cynthia Rowley lip gloss!  I was so happy!  I love those LAQA tubes and to get two makeup samples= SUPER EXCITING  :luv:


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 13, 2014)

I got more facial shaving cream and Clinique for Men in my women's mystery pack. Woo hoo...


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 14, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I got more facial shaving cream and Clinique for Men in my women's mystery pack. Woo hoo...


email them!! they should send you a replacement.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just got the best pick two EVER in my  history of life and Birchbox!
> 
> LAQA &amp; Co Lip Lube and Liz Earle Mini (1oz) Cleanse and Polish kit!  With the cloth and everything!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Makes up for the crappy ketchup packets I got last time for sure.


Thats an awesome pick 2, enjoy!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just got the best pick two EVER in my  history of life and Birchbox!
> 
> LAQA &amp; Co Lip Lube and Liz Earle Mini (1oz) Cleanse and Polish kit!  With the cloth and everything!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Makes up for the crappy ketchup packets I got last time for sure.


  
Wow, that's an excellent pick two! Congrats 



babycat said:


> I got a LAQA lip lube and a Cynthia Rowley lip gloss!  I was so happy!  I love those LAQA tubes and to get two makeup samples= SUPER EXCITING  :luv:


Also very good! Enjoy!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 14, 2014)

Today's Pick Two: Davines Love shampoo and Paula's Choice Resist Barrier Repair Moisturizer. This would be an alright one if I liked the Davines... sigh. It smells like a foaming tub cleaner to me! I'm glad to try something from PC, though, since I see such good comments here about that brand.


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 14, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Today's Pick Two: Davines Love shampoo and Paula's Choice Resist Barrier Repair Moisturizer. This would be an alright one if I liked the Davines... sigh. It smells like a foaming tub cleaner to me! I'm glad to try something from PC, though, since I see such good comments here about that brand.


OMG I thought I was the only one who hated the Davines! To me it smells like that ammonia smell when you bleach your hair... Yuck. And of course, I got it in my BB and in 3 different pick 2's... No bueno.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 15, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> OMG I thought I was the only one who hated the Davines! To me it smells like that ammonia smell when you bleach your hair... Yuck. And of course, I got it in my BB and in 3 different pick 2's... No bueno.


I am not a fan of the Davine's either and Birchbox has sent 5 (!) Davine's samples in the past 3 months.


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 15, 2014)

I got yet another Love shampoo and another No. 4 shampoo.  I could drown myself in all the shampoo samples that BB thinks I need.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ugh... two dinky packets. Antica Farmacista hand cream and Obliphica hair serum. I'm pretty annoyed, but I'd be livid if I'd actually paid the $10 for this! Isn't one supposed to be a deluxe sample?


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone actually pay $10 for the Pick Two? They should really just make it a gift with purchase at $35. Mine have been so inconsistent that there's no way I'd pay $10 for one--that's the price of a whole Birchbox!


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 15, 2014)

Just got a coral laqa lip lube and davines hair oil packet. I already have the lip lube but don't mind another. Don't like davines so shucks nothing new and exciting.


----------



## easteregg (Aug 16, 2014)

Cynthia Rowley tiny Lipgloss in Sugar and Mally Volumizing Mascara in Black---really happy!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 16, 2014)

I got my replacement Pick Two today. I got Liz Earle (yay! I was just wishing I could get another one of these samples earlier today.) and a Miss Jessie's curl product. I've never tried Miss Jessie's before, but I have heArd such great things that I am looking forward to trying this one out.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 16, 2014)

easteregg said:


> Cynthia Rowley tiny Lipgloss in Sugar and Mally Volumizing Mascara in Black---really happy!


Sugar was the sample that I picked last month. I LOVE this lip gloss.


----------



## BexDev (Aug 16, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Ugh... two dinky packets. Antica Farmacista hand cream and Obliphica hair serum. I'm pretty annoyed, but I'd be livid if I'd actually paid the $10 for this! Isn't one supposed to be a deluxe sample?


AHH!  I got the same one today!  Seriously the worst pick two ever...two itty bitty packets of two things I won't even use!  I know they can't all be winners, and I shouldn't complain since they were free, but I was hoping for something a little better than two packets!  Womp womp.  :/


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 16, 2014)

I got Egyptian magic and davines foil conditioner (finally i'm happy with a women's pick two after all of these months). Did the warehouse people notice that i ordered a full size Egyptian magic when they packed this order?  Basically i got two Egyptian magics in my order today, lol.

In other news, i ordered a travel sized marvis toothpaste and they gave me the full size. i got the 75mL size when i ordered the 25mL size.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 16, 2014)

BexDev said:


> AHH!  I got the same one today!  Seriously the worst pick two ever...two itty bitty packets of two things I won't even use!  I know they can't all be winners, and I shouldn't complain since they were free, but I was hoping for something a little better than two packets!  Womp womp.  :/


I remembered that someone back in this thread had contacted CS about a similar problem, and was told that one of the items should be deluxe, meaning multiple-use and re-sealable. So I emailed them about it and attached a photo of the samples in their bag (because I always worry that customer service reps will think I'm trying to pull one over on them) and got 100 sorry points and a confirmation about the deluxe thing.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 16, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I got my replacement Pick Two today. I got Liz Earle (yay! I was just wishing I could get another one of these samples earlier today.) and a Miss Jessie's curl product. I've never tried Miss Jessie's before, but I have heArd such great things that I am looking forward to trying this one out.


You got a replacement? Where the samples both really small and you contacted them? Because that is what I am thinking of doing after they sent me out two foil packets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 16, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Sugar was the sample that I picked last month. I LOVE this lip gloss.


Me too, im thinking I just might need to get the full size.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 16, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I got Egyptian magic and davines foil conditioner (finally i'm happy with a women's pick two after all of these months). Did the warehouse people notice that i ordered a full size Egyptian magic when they packed this order?  Basically i got two Egyptian magics in my order today, lol.
> 
> In other news, i ordered a travel sized marvis toothpaste and they gave me the full size. i got the 75mL size when i ordered the 25mL size.


Thats great!


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 16, 2014)

My pick 2 with the CEW boxes order came with 4 things!

foil davines AIO

suki 

cynthia rowley lip gloss

english laundry for her


----------



## bubbalou33 (Aug 16, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I got Egyptian magic and davines foil conditioner (finally i'm happy with a women's pick two after all of these months). Did the warehouse people notice that i ordered a full size Egyptian magic when they packed this order? Basically i got two Egyptian magics in my order today, lol.
> 
> In other news, i ordered a travel sized marvis toothpaste and they gave me the full size. i got the 75mL size when i ordered the 25mL size.


What flavor did you get? I really want to but one but I can't figure out which one to get. I'm leaning towards the ginger mint.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 17, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> Does anyone actually pay $10 for the Pick Two? They should really just make it a gift with purchase at $35. Mine have been so inconsistent that there's no way I'd pay $10 for one--that's the price of a whole Birchbox!


I kind of hope they keep it the way it is. I'd never spend $10 on 2 samples when you can get an entire BB for the same amount, but having it as an item you add to your cart means you can stack another promo code on top of the sample pack.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 17, 2014)

bubbalou33 said:


> What flavor did you get? I really want to but one but I can't figure out which one to get. I'm leaning towards the ginger mint.


i got the jasmine mint b/c i was a sucker for the pretty lavender and gray packaging.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 17, 2014)

panicked said:


> I kind of hope they keep it the way it is. I'd never spend $10 on 2 samples when you can get an entire BB for the same amount, but having it as an item you add to your cart means you can stack another promo code on top of the sample pack.


Word. That's one of the things that's so annoying about the Aces pack at $75, because there's no way getting three samples is a better value than the amount you'd save with a 20% code, but you can't do both. Lame sauce.


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 17, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Word. That's one of the things that's so annoying about the Aces pack at $75, because there's no way getting three samples is a better value than the amount you'd save with a 20% code, but you can't do both. Lame sauce.


I don't feel like it's an actual "perk" for reaching Aces status. I would like it to be just the same as the mystery sample, maybe with a higher minimum purchase tho, like it'd be free with a $50 purchase. And I'd be ok with it being non-compatible with a mystery pack as well. Does that make sense? Basically you wouldn't be able to get both the mystery pack AND the aces pack for free on the same order.

But, Ofcourse that's not the way it is.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 17, 2014)

Because of free shipping, I'd rather place two 35 dollar orders and get two pick twos with 70 dollars instead of one less sample for 75.

Edit: just realized that makes no sense since you can get both a pick two and the aces pack derp.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 18, 2014)

Today I received an Antica Farmacista Hand Cream and an Obliphica treatment hair serum. I am excited to try both of these. They are both in little packets though so I need some little containers.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Aug 18, 2014)

I got a mystery pack today with FOUR samples in it!

Harvey Prince- Hello (Love this scent, glad to have another!)

English Laundry- (I think I like this too!)

Coola Natural BB Cream- (I'll give it a try!)

Black Cynthia Rowley Eyeliner- (Love the one I got in my box so I consider this a win!)

No idea how I lucked out and got 4 samples!


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 18, 2014)

I got the Davines Love Shampoo (excited to try) and Lierac Demaquillant Douceur which Birchbox says is Cleansing Water. Ok I guess I'm excited to try that too, total win with this pick two!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 18, 2014)

The pick-2 that came with my messed up foot wipes order is an Egyptian Magic cream in the little pot and a Catherine Malandrino perfume. I've gotten both in a Birchbox before. I like the Egyptian Magic, but the perfume is horrible.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 18, 2014)

Got a men's pick two: solutions post-shave treatment and Arquiste perfumer 

i wonder if i can use the shave treatment after i shave my legs.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/min-new-york-solution2

https://www.birchbox.com/men/arquiste-aleksandr

i'll try the shaving treatment but i'll pass the cologne off to a fabulous co-worker.


----------



## katiecoll (Aug 19, 2014)

I got the Antica hand cream and the Obliphica hair serum too. Did anyone email BB about one of these not being deluxe samples? Or do you think they would be considered deluxe?


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 19, 2014)

I got a mini Egyptian magic and a foil No4 hair conditioner today


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 19, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I got the Antica hand cream and the Obliphica hair serum too. Did anyone email BB about one of these not being deluxe samples? Or do you think they would be considered deluxe?


I did, and they confirmed that one should have been deluxe, and gave me sorry points. I think the previous person who complained received points and another Pick Two, but I'm cool with just the points.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 19, 2014)

Yesterday I got a Suki scrub and another sample of Hello.  I've received both before but are both winners for me!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 19, 2014)

Yesterday I got a They're Real Mascara and No 4 Shampoo sample. Unfortunately they sent it in a bubble mailer instead of a box so of course the Shampoo exploded all over the place ruining both of the samples... They are sending me another pick two though so we'll see what they send.

The packaging on that order was really disappointing... especially given that there was a very expensive item in there with it that could have been damaged.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 19, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I got the Antica hand cream and the Obliphica hair serum too. Did anyone email BB about one of these not being deluxe samples? Or do you think they would be considered deluxe?


I got that sample.  I'm getting a new pick 2 (after sending 2 rounds of emails), but no sorry points.

This is the thing that drives me nuts about BB customer service.  It's all well and good to "empower" them, but it ends up with customers who have the same issue getting different responses.  Why do they do this?!?

ETA: the response I got from BB made me think that at least one CSR thought the hair oil is a deluxe sample.  She claimed that it was packed this way because "the glass packaging usually breaks during shipping."  Oh, BB CSRs, you really leave me SMH, but I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## katiecoll (Aug 19, 2014)

I just emailed about that pick two, they are sending me out a new one. Emailed me back in 20 minutes! Nice!


----------



## BexDev (Aug 19, 2014)

I just emailed about the same pick-two...we'll see which variation of response I get!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> I got a mystery pack today with FOUR samples in it!
> 
> Harvey Prince- Hello (Love this scent, glad to have another!)
> 
> ...


Thats awesome!


----------



## BexDev (Aug 19, 2014)

BexDev said:


> I just emailed about the same pick-two...we'll see which variation of response I get!


I got a reply in 10 minutes!  They confirmed the pick two didn't contain a deluxe sample, and they're sending me a new pick-two.  

This is another reason I love BB...their customer service continues to be super responsive and helpful, while many of the other subs CS really seems to be slipping.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

BexDev said:


> I got a reply in 10 minutes!  They confirmed the pick two didn't contain a deluxe sample, and they're sending me a new pick-two.
> 
> This is another reason I love BB...their customer service continues to be super responsive and helpful, while many of the other subs CS really seems to be slipping.


I agree! I always get excellent customer service from BB its one of the main reasons I am still a customer.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 20, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I agree! I always get excellent customer service from BB its one of the main reasons I am still a customer.


I want to say I feel the same about cs. Even if there have been numerous issues they have been excellent at fixing them and then some. I keep on telling myself I need to cancel to save money but I feel like they've bought my loyalty...

Anyways I have a pick 2 coming Friday. Fingers crossed for a laqa in purple!!!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 20, 2014)

Agreed. There's a reason I'm still with them and not with Ipsy. BB's customer service is just amazing.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> I want to say I feel the same about cs. Even if there have been numerous issues they have been excellent at fixing them and then some. I keep on telling myself I need to cancel to save money but I feel like they've bought my loyalty...
> 
> Anyways I have a pick 2 coming Friday. Fingers crossed for a laqa in purple!!!


Hope you get your purple Laqa im still hoping for one of those too!


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 20, 2014)

Real Chemistry peel deluxe sample and Skyn Iceland Eye Gels. I think it's a winner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know why I select the pick 2.  Oh because I want to win the BB pick 2 lotto and get something amazing but  I always get blah stuff.  I wish BB would donate all their Gilchrist and Soames stuff to a shelter or give it to the hotels that stock it!  If I never got this brand again I would be happy!


----------



## jocedun (Aug 20, 2014)

- Obliphica Treatment Hair Serum (foil - but I'm sure a little goes a long way)

- Grand Central Beauty SMART Skin Perfecting Serum+Primer (small bottle - not so sure about this one)

:wassatt:  ...Anticlimactic (as always for me)


----------



## camel11 (Aug 20, 2014)

Today I got a Coastal Scents quad in Sunset and a pretty good sized Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser -- I'll probably swap both but it's a great Mystery Pack anyway!


----------



## Weebs (Aug 21, 2014)

jocedun said:


> - Obliphica Treatment Hair Serum (foil - but I'm sure a little goes a long way)
> 
> - Grand Central Beauty SMART Skin Perfecting Serum+Primer (small bottle - not so sure about this one)
> 
> :wassatt:  ...Anticlimactic (as always for me)


That's exactly what I got.  Teeny Tiny samples.  Bah.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 21, 2014)

Today my pack included Davines Oi Milk and No.4 Hydrating Conditioner. I will use them both but I am so tired of shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 21, 2014)

Whomp, Whomp.

Got a half up in brown and ANOTHER black Cynthia Rowely eyeliner. I have super short hair and I already had two of these same minis. Would of been thrilled with a silver one...

Ah well...good thing it is a freebie...


----------



## shadowcat78 (Aug 21, 2014)

I received a Kerastase Cristalliste conditioner foil packet and a small bottle of Antica Farmacista body wash.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 21, 2014)

jocedun said:


> - Obliphica Treatment Hair Serum (foil - but I'm sure a little goes a long way)
> 
> - Grand Central Beauty SMART Skin Perfecting Serum+Primer (small bottle - not so sure about this one)


I loved the Obliphica oil so I'm happy to get the serum. I hope it smells like the oil (which I need to order). I haven't received the SMART either so I'm happy to try it. But there was something else in my box which I did not order and was not on my packing slip so I guess it was a mistake at the warehouse ?


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 22, 2014)

Cynthia Rowley black eyeliner and Beauty Protector protect&amp;detangle

Not horrible, but this is my fourth Cynthia Rowley black eyeliner.  I really like the formula, but so sick of black.  The protect &amp; detangle will eventually get used, but I go through hair stuff slowly so it'll take a while to get to it.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 22, 2014)

Got a 3 items in my pick 2. No 4 Prep and Protect, Coola Tinted mineral sunscreen, don't like tinted since it won't match, and English Laundry Perfume which smells pretty good. As you can see things got a bit squished in transit, everything came in a bubble mailer. My Caudalie Premier Cru Eye Cream box was totally crushed but everything was fine. Glad it wasn't a gift.


----------



## amberchap (Aug 22, 2014)

I got a coastal scents Revealed 2 Palette Sampler in Sunset  and a mini Cynthia Rowley creamy lip stain in valentine.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 23, 2014)

My last pick 2 was really good too bad it was a men's one. Ursa Major face was and Clinique for men moisturizer.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 23, 2014)

JC327 said:


> My last pick 2 was really good too bad it was a men's one. Ursa Major face was and Clinique for men moisturizer.


Did you intentionally get a Men's pick 2?  The last pick 2 I got was Men's &amp; I thought I had chose the women's.  I'm not sure what happened w/mine but I didn't even bother contacting them about it.  I'm just wondering if this is another warehouse mistake.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 23, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Did you intentionally get a Men's pick 2?  The last pick 2 I got was Men's &amp; I thought I had chose the women's.  I'm not sure what happened w/mine but I didn't even bother contacting them about it.  I'm just wondering if this is another warehouse mistake.


No I had ordered a women's pick 2.  I contacted them about the mistake and they are sending the correct one. They have had so many issues since they changed warehouses. I have had to contact them about each other I placed with them since.


----------



## bliss10977 (Aug 23, 2014)

I got HP hello and beauty protector spray. I like both, but already have plenty. I also ordered the free Shiseido Ultimune complex with the promo code (I wanted to try it before PYS), but they sent a Shiseido SPF sample instead. Boooo. I emailed them.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 23, 2014)

i got hello perfume (for the millionth time) and a cynthia rowley eyeliner. i wish that i could say "goodbye" to hello because i have a lifetime supply of these samples thanks to birchbox.  not a bad pick two if i were not already familiar with these samples.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 24, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i got hello perfume (for the millionth time) and a cynthia rowley eyeliner. i wish that i could say "goodbye" to hello because i have a lifetime supply of these samples thanks to birchbox.  not a bad pick two if i were already familiar with these samples.


Got the same one today. Guess it's my penance for getting a really amazing one last time. :\


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 24, 2014)

The replacement pick two for the 2 not resealable packets was a Coola tinted moisturizer and a Folie de Joie sample. I like the perfume, but will the Coola ever end?


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 24, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> The replacement pick two for the 2 not resealable packets was a Coola tinted moisturizer and a Folie de Joie sample. I like the perfume, but will the Coola ever end?


harvey prince/coola/color club/number 4/cynthia rowley/amika/gilchrist and soames/vasant/100%pure/insert any repeat brand i forget here

will never end, lol


----------



## katiecoll (Aug 24, 2014)

For a replace my pick two I got a BP spray and perlier body balm. Both repeats for me but I will definitely use them both!


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 25, 2014)

Is a perfume sample considered a "deluxe" sample? I got English Laundry perfume and a foil of Fleurs de Temps conditioner today. Horrible pick two.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 25, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Is a perfume sample considered a "deluxe" sample? I got English Laundry perfume and a foil of Fleurs de Temps conditioner today. Horrible pick two.


I believe they are considered so because they are multi-use. I have trouble thinking of a perfume sample the same as an eyeliner or something, though. :/


----------



## angienharry (Aug 25, 2014)

I got a davines shampoo - the nice 2oz bottle that I can easily refill--love the shampoo and the bottle. And Harvey prince yogini -my millionth sample of that fragrance. Very happy though!


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 26, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Is a perfume sample considered a "deluxe" sample? I got English Laundry perfume and a foil of Fleurs de Temps conditioner today. Horrible pick two.


Quoting myself -- I emailed Birchbox CS last night and I just got a shipping notification for another pick two! That's very kind of them.


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 27, 2014)

I just got a Gilchrist &amp; Soames spa therapy body lotion (1.35 oz.. smells really great) and a hair mask foil from Obliphica


----------



## kgirl42 (Aug 28, 2014)

Got an underwhelming Pick Two today: 2 of the 100% Pure "ketchup packets" of Super Fruits reparative cream, and 2 packets of Obliphica shampoo/treatment cream (1 fl oz each). Foils everywhere! Do these even count as deluxe samples???


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 28, 2014)

kgirl42 said:


> Got an underwhelming Pick Two today: 2 of the 100% Pure "ketchup packets" of Super Fruits reparative cream, and 2 packets of Obliphica shampoo/treatment cream (1 fl oz each). Foils everywhere! Do these even count as deluxe samples???


I'm pretty sure deluxe samples have to be resealable? I'd email birchbox and get a new pick 2 or some sorry points!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 28, 2014)

kgirl42 said:


> Got an underwhelming Pick Two today: 2 of the 100% Pure "ketchup packets" of Super Fruits reparative cream, and 2 packets of Obliphica shampoo/treatment cream (1 fl oz each). Foils everywhere! Do these even count as deluxe samples???





caseybean025 said:


> I'm pretty sure deluxe samples have to be resealable? I'd email birchbox and get a new pick 2 or some sorry points!


I think they consider the sample deluxe as long as it can be used multiple times, regardless of packaging. That's probably why they sent two of both packets.


----------



## glitzygal (Aug 28, 2014)

Got a Gilchrist &amp; Shames conditioner, which smells nice and is a good size and a Obliphica hair serum packet.  I'm a hair product junkie so I'm happy with both.


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 28, 2014)

It was super nice of them to send me a replacement pick two, but the replacement is even more obvious that there isn't a "deluxe sample" included:

Hairkop Essence intensive nourishing single use hair mask foil

Nouveau Prodigieux le parfum single use foil


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I've gotten two recently. One had davines love shampoo and a vasanti brighten up cleanser, and the other had a harvey prince hello sample and a perlier cream sample. I was underwelmed by the latter, but the first one had fairly decent sizes for a pick two.


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 31, 2014)

kgirl42 said:


> Got an underwhelming Pick Two today: 2 of the 100% Pure "ketchup packets" of Super Fruits reparative cream, and 2 packets of Obliphica shampoo/treatment cream (1 fl oz each). Foils everywhere! Do these even count as deluxe samples???


Ugh, I feel you. I got a cardboard pack of lotion and the Obliphica hair serum, and I love hair oils. But, a tiny 3mL packet and I got this two tiny packet thing twice &gt;.&lt;


----------



## BeMyBait (Sep 3, 2014)

I accidentally ended up with 2 Men's Samples... so I emailed CS.

Had I actually wanted good samples for Men I'd still have been disappointed though: One was a bar soap and the other was some weird face oil. I gave them to my boyfriend and he just kinda tossed them aside lol Not that I blame him.

Last time I got a CR Black Eyeliner and Folie de Joie Sample - Love the liner, don't care for the perfume. I'm starting to get doubles of all these perfum samples &gt;.&lt; but that CR liner is so nicely pigmented! Its my go to liner.


----------



## liilak (Sep 3, 2014)

I got a little Coola mineral sunscreen sample and a one use packet of 100 % pure honey cream body wash.  Both I've already gotten in boxes.   I'm actually somewhat satisfied with this as I love the Coola and recently ordered a full sized one from the store.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Sep 3, 2014)

I got a men's braclet... Bison Double wrapped bracelet. That's it. A men's bracelet- (which is really nice, but still) and no 2nd sample....

I will be sending them a message!


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 3, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> I got a men's braclet... Bison Double wrapped bracelet. That's it. A men's bracelet- (which is really nice, but still) and no 2nd sample....
> 
> I will be sending them a message!


Ahhhh jealous! I've been coveting one. XD


----------



## Savannarose726 (Sep 4, 2014)

@ikecarus. It is really nice!! I'm keeping it for myself lol! I did message them and they are just so nice and accommodating! They are sending me a new sample pack, they are great at taking care of customers!!


----------



## shelbyisace (Sep 4, 2014)

Amazing pick two for me today!

Full size Cynthia Rowley Black Liquid Eyeliner (!!!!) and a Nexxus Color Assure 3 step system, inside a travel plastic BB bag.

Such good luck since it came with my order of the Cynthia Rowley sky blue pencil liner.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 4, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> Amazing pick two for me today!
> 
> Full size Cynthia Rowley Black Liquid Eyeliner (!!!!) and a Nexxus Color Assure 3 step system, inside a travel plastic BB bag.
> 
> Such good luck since it came with my order of the Cynthia Rowley sky blue pencil liner.


Thats a great pick 2!  I am waiting on 2 pick 2s and I really hope one is the purple Laqa.


----------



## liilak (Sep 5, 2014)

Got another Pick 2 today and they're both foil packets:

Hairkop Essence Obliphica Professional Treatment Shampoo

and 100% Pure super fruit reparative cream

Err... I think I'll email them for another shipment as they are both single use.


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 5, 2014)

liilak said:


> Got another Pick 2 today and they're both foil packets:
> 
> Hairkop Essence Obliphica Professional Treatment Shampoo
> 
> ...


 I had that happen last month -- I emailed them and they mailed me out a new pick two. That was very nice of them to do, but the new pick two also was two single-use products (both foils). I think they have some quality control issues with the whole pick two thing.


----------



## liilak (Sep 5, 2014)

They emailed me saying they'll send me another one... Since it's free I don't mind that much but I feel bad for people who do spend $10 on these things.



UberClaire said:


> I had that happen last month -- I emailed them and they mailed me out a new pick two. That was very nice of them to do, but the new pick two also was two single-use products (both foils). I think they have some quality control issues with the whole pick two thing.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2014)

Birchbox must think Im a man. I just got a pick2 and it was another mens one. Last month I got a mens pick 2 and the replacement was sent to my billing  instead of my shipping address. I am hoping all goes well with this one a purple Laqa would be nice.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 6, 2014)

liilak said:


> Got another Pick 2 today and they're both foil packets:
> 
> Hairkop Essence Obliphica Professional Treatment Shampoo
> 
> ...


I'm new to posting here, though I've been lurking for awhile.  Anyway, I received a Pick 2 yesterday that was identical to what you've described.  Now I know what you all were talking about when you said "ketchup packets of 100% pure"...  But I have e-mailed them, letting them know that I have received only 2 single-use items.  Hopefully I will get something a little bigger next time around.  (The products, themselves, are appropriate for me and will get used.  I was just a little bummed that the packets were SO small.)


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I'm new to posting here, though I've been lurking for awhile.  Anyway, I received a Pick 2 yesterday that was identical to what you've described.  Now I know what you all were talking about when you said "ketchup packets of 100% pure"...  But I have e-mailed them, letting them know that I have received only 2 single-use items.  Hopefully I will get something a little bigger next time around.  (The products, themselves, are appropriate for me and will get used.  I was just a little bummed that the packets were SO small.)


Welcome!  I am sure they will send you another pick2 in my experience they have been pretty generous with sending out more pick2s.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Sep 6, 2014)

I got my replacement pick two- Kenyan Coffee signature collection- (a foil of face polish, foil of body scrub and foil (kind of) of face oil) and Covergirl Bombshell shineshadow in ice queen (I think it's full size?)

I'm pretty happy with this!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> I got my replacement pick two- Kenyan Coffee signature collection- (a foil of face polish, foil of body scrub and foil (kind of) of face oil) and Covergirl Bombshell shineshadow in ice queen (I think it's full size?)
> 
> I'm pretty happy with this!
> 
> ...


Great pick 2 the shadow is full size it was in a previous LE box.


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 6, 2014)

I randomly got an envelope from Birchbox with two foil packets. I have no idea why...


----------



## BeMyBait (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my replacement today and it was two of those 100% Pure Foil Packets - Lotion and Face Cream I think. The other one was a nail art polish... it didn't have a brand name on it and felt a little cheap, but I think it was an acceptable mystery pick.

ETA: I think it was this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails/nail-polish/color-club-art-duo-pen Though I was unable to get the second brush to open.


----------



## BeMyBait (Sep 8, 2014)

That happened to me as well, except I realized that I was clicking on the Bonus Shop link under the Men's section. The Men's Mystery Pack is the first thing and I just added it without paying attention.



JC327 said:


> Birchbox must think Im a man. I just got a pick2 and it was another mens one. Last month I got a mens pick 2 and the replacement was sent to my billing  instead of my shipping address. I am hoping all goes well with this one a purple Laqa would be nice.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 8, 2014)

Today I received a Color Club nail polish in Reign in Spain and some hair oil. I also got one of the anniversary boxes for spending $50 in the store. It contained Amika Dry Shampoo, Sumita eye pencil in Raina, Staniac and Real Chemistry Peel. I am so excited for the Amika, I have been wanting to try it for a long time.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 8, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Welcome!  I am sure they will send you another pick2 in my experience they have been pretty generous with sending out more pick2s.


Thanks.  Yeah, they got back to me today.  First they explained what pick 2s were (think I've got a pretty good grasp on that but whatever -- I gave them my order number but only so they could locate my account and see that I had actually placed an order and wasn't making stuff up) but then they did say they would send out another one and I already got a shipping notice.


----------



## jb3480 (Sep 9, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> Amazing pick two for me today!
> 
> Full size Cynthia Rowley Black Liquid Eyeliner (!!!!) and a Nexxus Color Assure 3 step system, inside a travel plastic BB bag.


I just got both of these today as well, along with one of those half-up hair things (in black, my hair is blonde) AND an expired coupon (12/31/13) for $1 off that Chapstick we all got last winter.  Huh?!  Really weird assortment of stuff.  I've gotten the Nexxus before in my box and wasn't too impressed but I'll use it, and I thought the Cynthia Rowley was the pencil (which I've also already sampled) so I'm glad it's something new!  So jealous of you guys getting those leather braclets though....


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> That happened to me as well, except I realized that I was clicking on the Bonus Shop link under the Men's section. The Men's Mystery Pack is the first thing and I just added it without paying attention.


Sorry to hear that, I made sure I clicked the women's pick 2 and even double checked I guess they just think im a man lol.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Thanks.  Yeah, they got back to me today.  First they explained what pick 2s were (think I've got a pretty good grasp on that but whatever -- I gave them my order number but only so they could locate my account and see that I had actually placed an order and wasn't making stuff up) but then they did say they would send out another one and I already got a shipping notice.


Hope you get a good pick2.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 9, 2014)

I placed an order last week splurging on June Jacobs Papaya mask for my birthday. Along with it I got a Mystery Pack and the bonus box they were offering. The Pick Two was just some foil packets (Hairkop Essence Obliphica shampoo and Dr. Hauschka serum/lotion) so I wrote them asking if I could exchange it for one with a deluxe sample. They gave me the same rote reply explaining about what the Mystery packs (yeah, I get it) are but are sending me a replacement "as a one time courtesy". At least the Bonus Box samples were kind of nice (Amika dry shampoo, Sumita eyeliner, Stainiac and 3 minute peel)


----------



## rwikene (Sep 9, 2014)

I placed an order a couple weeks ago and got my pick 2 today. I've never gotten GREAT pick 2s before, but this one was really disappointing! I got the Obliphica hair serum (3ml foil) and the Crema per le Mani Hand cream (10ml cardboard packet). I did email birchbox, but I wonder how many people just deal with whatever tiny samples they get because it was free?!


----------



## liilak (Sep 9, 2014)

Got my replacement Pick 2 and it was.... another set of foil packets.

-Nyakio foil packets for their body scrub, face cleanser and facial serum

-Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels

Bigger foil packets than before at least.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 9, 2014)

liilak said:


> Got my replacement Pick 2 and it was.... another set of foil packets.
> 
> -Nyakio foil packets for their body scrub, face cleanser and facial serum
> 
> ...


The firming eye gels are awesome! I bought a full size after trying them.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 9, 2014)

what is up with pick 2's these days? there was a string of ppl getting like 3-4 items in a pick 2, and now it's just a bunch of ppl getting 2 foils.   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

rwikene said:


> I placed an order a couple weeks ago and got my pick 2 today. I've never gotten GREAT pick 2s before, but this one was really disappointing! I got the Obliphica hair serum (3ml foil) and the Crema per le Mani Hand cream (10ml cardboard packet). I did email birchbox, but I wonder how many people just deal with whatever tiny samples they get because it was free?!


I bet a lot of people probably just dont want to deal with the hassle of contacting them and keep their samples.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 10, 2014)

rwikene said:


> I placed an order a couple weeks ago and got my pick 2 today. I've never gotten GREAT pick 2s before, but this one was really disappointing! I got the Obliphica hair serum (3ml foil) and the Crema per le Mani Hand cream (10ml cardboard packet). I did email birchbox, but I wonder how many people just deal with whatever tiny samples they get because it was free?!


I never bother to complain about the pick two kits because for me it all evens out in the end. Sometimes I get two deluxe samples and sometimes a couple of foils. My favorite pick two was the foil of hair oil and a cardboard container of hand cream. I loved both of those products so I was glad I got that pack.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 10, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> what is up with pick 2's these days? there was a string of ppl getting like 3-4 items in a pick 2, and now it's just a bunch of ppl getting 2 foils. &lt;_&lt;


Maybe they're being stingy now that the Pick Two's have become so popular as not to run out so quickly?

I'm getting two more packs this week, but the last one I received had Ruffian Naked and a Juliette Has A Gun perfume sample. Pretty good one.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 10, 2014)

I got my replacement pick two and it actually had two deluxe samples (seriously, Birchbox: just train whoever assembles these things to put in one foil and one non-foil and you wouldn't have to deal with sending out replacements). However, I'm not quite sure who the target recipient is since I got a Benefit Posie Balm and a Clinique For Men moisturizer, LOL!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 10, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I bet a lot of people probably just dont want to deal with the hassle of contacting them and keep their samples.


They didn't ask me to send the foils back.  Meanwhile, my replacement pick 2 is coming today.  They did UPS Next Day Air, which seems like overkill to me.  Oh well.  Hope I get something good.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> I got my replacement pick two and it actually had two deluxe samples (seriously, Birchbox: just train whoever assembles these things to put in one foil and one non-foil and you wouldn't have to deal with sending out replacements). However, I'm not quite sure who the target recipient is since I got a Benefit Posie Balm and a Clinique For Men moisturizer, LOL!


Lol  they must have tons of the Clinique for men moisturuzer because  I got one last week.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> They didn't ask me to send the foils back.  Meanwhile, my replacement pick 2 is coming today.  They did UPS Next Day Air, which seems like overkill to me.  Oh well.  Hope I get something good.


Yeah they always let you keep the pick2s. Hope you get something good as well.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 10, 2014)

My replacement pick2 arrived today.  I got Folle de Joie perfume and How 'Bout Them Apples lip and cheek stain in "pie."

Thoughts: I've gotten both of these exact items before in boxes.  Both are multi-use and non-foil, which is great.

I may be in the minority around here, but that perfume just does not work for me.  I don't know if it's my body chemistry or what.  However, it's perfectly acceptable as a pick2.  They never promised that we would love the samples, after all.

The "lip and cheek stain" is really only a lip stain for me.  I'm very pale and the one time I tried to use it as a cheek stain (and I just used a tiny bit), I looked like a clown.  (I can only use fairly light pink/peach cheek stains.)  It was before work so I was piling on extra foundation like mad to cover some of it up because I didn't have time to wash my face and start over.  And I was still self-conscious all day (and so glad to have my own office so people wouldn't constantly be staring at me).  But, I'm always happy to have red lips.

Anyway, I'm satisfied.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 11, 2014)

I rolled the dice with Birchbox again... and lost. My pick 2 samples were both tiny foil packets and my anniversary bonus box had a Coastal Scents mini quad, an eye cream from a brand I've never head of in my 3 years with Birchbox, my fourth Sumita eyeliner and a Davinne's sample (not even a trio of samples, just one). I ordered the two CEW boxes in this order and even the 100% polish was a huge disappointment for me - the color was Seafoam, which actually looks like an aged white. Hopefully this means I will have a good luck on my next order to balance it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

jumpnshout5 said:


> I rolled the dice with Birchbox again... and lost. My pick 2 samples were both tiny foil packets and my anniversary bonus box had a Coastal Scents mini quad, an eye cream from a brand I've never head of in my 3 years with Birchbox, my fourth Sumita eyeliner and a Davinne's sample (not even a trio of samples, just one). I ordered the two CEW boxes in this order and even the 100% polish was a huge disappointment for me - the color was Seafoam, which actually looks like an aged white. Hopefully this means I will have a good luck on my next order to balance it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry to hear that, hope your next pick2s are better.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 11, 2014)

jumpnshout5 said:


> I ordered the two CEW boxes in this order and even the 100% polish was a huge disappointment for me - the color was Seafoam, which actually looks like an aged white.


I got the polish in "dreamy."  I'm undecided what I think but I'll give it a try.  I'm wondering if you or anyone else who ordered these boxes got a polish botle that was only maybe 85% full?  I didn't notice it at first because the bottle was on its side from shipping, but once I set it in my nail polish rack, there was seriously a lot of it gone.  (It didn't leak in the box.)


----------



## joeythelamb (Sep 11, 2014)

This was the first and last pick two I've ever gotten since I used up all my points. I think it was a pretty good pick two - it had the Beauty Protect &amp; Detangle Leave in Conditioner and a Perlier Shea Butter Body Balm. They were such good sizes since the conditioner was a pretty big and the body balm was 30 mL! I also got the Anniversary Bonus Box but this was a miss to me. It had: Whish Shave Cream, Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser, an OFRA eyebrow pencil, and a Laqa &amp; Co lip lube in purple. I almost never wear lipstick and only stick to pale pinks so I'll never use the Laqa.

Everything else makes up for the purple lipstick though! I had ordered the Liz Earle Cleanser starter kit, Embroylisse, and bobby pins and only had to pay $0.50 after using my 500 points. The best part of my order was that it had an extra set of Ban.do bobby pins when I only ordered one! Thank you to whoever placed items in my order :lol: !


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 11, 2014)

joeythelamb said:


> This was the first and last pick two I've ever gotten since I used up all my points. I think it was a pretty good pick two - it had the Beauty Protect &amp; Detangle Leave in Conditioner and a Perlier Shea Butter Body Balm. They were such good sizes since the conditioner was a pretty big and the body balm was 30 mL! I also got the Anniversary Bonus Box but this was a miss to me. It had: Whish Shave Cream, Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser, an OFRA eyebrow pencil, and a Laqa &amp; Co lip lube in purple. I almost never wear lipstick and only stick to pale pinks so I'll never use the Laqa.
> 
> Everything else makes up for the purple lipstick though! I had ordered the Liz Earle Cleanser starter kit, Embroylisse, and bobby pins and only had to pay $0.50 after using my 500 points. The best part of my order was that it had an extra set of Ban.do bobby pins when I only ordered one! Thank you to whoever placed items in my order :lol: !


That sounds like a great pick 2, especially with all the foils that have been popping up.  I think you should at least try the laqa - I have it and it can actually be worn really sheer to give sort of a rose color to your lips.  I love it and I know a lot of ppl on MUT love it too.


----------



## joeythelamb (Sep 12, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> That sounds like a great pick 2, especially with all the foils that have been popping up.  I think you should at least try the laqa - I have it and it can actually be worn really sheer to give sort of a rose color to your lips.  I love it and I know a lot of ppl on MUT love it too.


I was so worried I would get foils since I have bad luck haha. Thanks for the tip on the laqa - I'll try it first before deciding what to do with it!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> That sounds like a great pick 2, especially with all the foils that have been popping up.  I think you should at least try the laqa - I have it and it can actually be worn really sheer to give sort of a rose color to your lips.  I love it and I know a lot of ppl on MUT love it too.


I have been dying to get that purple Laqa but I have given up hopes of getting it. I think i just have to go ahead and buy it.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 12, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I have been dying to get that purple Laqa but I have given up hopes of getting it. I think i just have to go ahead and buy it.


check the trade forum!


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 12, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I have been dying to get that purple Laqa but I have given up hopes of getting it. I think i just have to go ahead and buy it.


Do you have a trade list? I just got an extra purple Laqa


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 12, 2014)

My latest You Pick Two had:
~Naobay Body Radiance Lotion and
~Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING SHAMPOO

And my Anniversary Bonus Box had:
~Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream

~Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo
~Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Sampler and
~Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Ignore the Malin + Goetz and Birchbox pants.  I bought that.  The rest was the free stuff.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 12, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I have been dying to get that purple Laqa but I have given up hopes of getting it. I think i just have to go ahead and buy it.


I'm right there with you Jay! Although someone kindly offered to trade me for it, I just need to update my trade list and see if she still has it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you get your hands on one soon!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Do you have a trade list? I just got an extra purple Laqa


No I dont have a trade list. Never traded before.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I'm right there with you Jay! Although someone kindly offered to trade me for it, I just need to update my trade list and see if she still has it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you get your hands on one soon!


Thanks and good luck to you on getting one too!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 12, 2014)

I received one of my BB orders today. My Pick Two actually had three items, which was sweet. The actual samples themselves though weren't. I got my third tube of the Naobay body lotion, my third Marcelle Golden Glow BB Cream, and a CM Catherine Maladrino perfume vial. I won't use anything, but good items for the trade list.

It's always more fun anticipating the Pick Two than getting it.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Sep 13, 2014)

Finally got one (actually two) that I'm happy about:

Perlier shea butter and body balm &amp; N. 4 super comb prep and protect

Naobay body lotion &amp; Evologie stay clear cleanser


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 13, 2014)

Sounds like the Pick Two's are back on an upswing after all the foils!  Might be time for me to place an order, I have over 500 points burning a hole in my virtual pocket!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 15, 2014)

gilchrist and soames lotion and benefit total moisture cream. ughhhh no more gilchrist and soames please birchbox. pretty, pretty please!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 16, 2014)

nc42 said:


> gilchrist and soames lotion and benefit total moisture cream. ughhhh no more gilchrist and soames please birchbox. pretty, pretty please!


I agree!!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 16, 2014)

I have three pick twos arriving this week. Crossing my fingers for some good ones!!


----------



## sstich79 (Sep 17, 2014)

Argh, another pick two, ANOTHER pair of Antica Farmacista / Obliphica packets. I'd be disappointed enough just because it's the exact same thing I got last time, but seriously? What is so hard about putting one single-use AND ONE DELUXE sample in a pick two? I don't like being a complainer, but I guess I'm emailing them again, because this is just stupid.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 17, 2014)

They must have a surplus of those Obliphica hair oil samples because I got one in my Pick Two today (blah) and Perlier Shea Butter lotion (hooray!).


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 17, 2014)

V76 by Vaughn Energizing Shampoo, foil, $0.66 value

Mally Beauty Volumizing Mascara, full size $20 value

For some reason the mascara is in a really pretty black and glitter tube like these ones instead of the normal packaging. I think the normal mally packaging looks like the kind of garbage pretend makeup you'd give a 4 year old to play with, so this is definitely not a complaint.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 17, 2014)

Got three pick two's today. Well, one was a pick three.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 17, 2014)

I got another Cynthia Rowley black eyeliner and a Perlier Body Cream


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 17, 2014)

I think Cynthia Rowley liners are 2014's J.Cat palette.


----------



## jocedun (Sep 17, 2014)

Today I got a foil of a N. 4 hydrating conditioner and a little 1 oz jar of ClariSEA instant glow face powder exfoliator (looks like salt). Meh to the conditioner - intrigued by the scrub.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have the purple laqa! I think I mentioned this like 5 times before, and I still haven't traded it away because I haven't updated my trade list and my life has been crazy.

Hm there isn't anything specifically I'm looking for right now -- I unsubbed from BB after just having too many samples to empty out and being unimpressed. But i'm more than happy to look at trade lists!


----------



## casey anne (Sep 18, 2014)

While I have received both of these sample already, I think it's a pretty rad (and great stocking stuffer for my sis-in-law) pick 2 - Ruffian in Rosary and a Ruffian Nail Polish Remover wipe!


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 18, 2014)

Today I got a pick two pick a mini beauty protector spray and perlier body balm.  I'm happy with this pick too.  the body balm smells so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberchap (Sep 18, 2014)

I got two of the two pick packs today (placed an order on two different accounts)

Hello by Harvey Prince sample

Supergoop everyday sunscreen

Cynthia Rowley silver eyeliner

Marcelle 8 in 1 serum


----------



## sasha3000 (Sep 18, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Today I got a foil of a N. 4 hydrating conditioner and a little 1 oz jar of ClariSEA instant glow face powder exfoliator (looks like salt). Meh to the conditioner - intrigued by the scrub.


Nice, a 1oz jar!


----------



## sasha3000 (Sep 18, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Got three pick two's today. Well, one was a pick three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic surprise: no foil packets and three items.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 18, 2014)

amberchap said:


> I got two of the two pick packs today (placed an order on two different accounts)
> 
> Hello by Harvey Prince sample
> 
> ...


  
I love that Marcelle serum!



casey anne said:


> While I have received both of these sample already, I think it's a pretty rad (and great stocking stuffer for my sis-in-law) pick 2 - Ruffian in Rosary and a Ruffian Nail Polish Remover wipe!


Great pick two! Love the remover pads


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 19, 2014)

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]BB likes to send me foils so anything that isn't a foil is a win for me,[/SIZE] last one I got a while ago was pretty good: Smart Serum and Shower gel (gave it to my sister).

I just place two orders in one day, so naturally I expect the same pick 2's but hope to be surprised and get two different ones.


----------



## atomic (Sep 19, 2014)

I got my order two days ago and received:

Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Sampler in Ballerina

Supergoop Everyday Sunscreen

The order before that, I got a Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in silver and a Naobay Body Radiance Lotion. No foils yet!


----------



## Babs (Sep 19, 2014)

Foils for me. Obliphica and Antica.

Pro: I have not tried either one

Con: one time use


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 20, 2014)

Got my order yesterday and the pick two I received with it had:

Harvey Prince Hello

Cynthia Rowley Black Eyeliner

I love Harvey Prince Hello so I totally don't mind another spray vial.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I actually do like the CR eyeliner so I'm pleased, overall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 20, 2014)

2 foil packets yet again:

2: Obliphica moisturizing treatment cream, meh will swap

2: 100% pure super fruits reparative cream, I'll try them.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 20, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> 2 foil packets yet again: 2: Obliphica moisturizing treatment cream, meh will swap 2: 100% pure super fruits reparative cream, I'll try them.


When I got those exact same samples as a pick2, I got them to re-send me something else.  I had better luck the second time around.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok I meant to post this about a month ago, but I was getting ready to go on vacation and didn't have time then. But my pick two was amazing, it was a Jouer BB cream and Caudalie Polyhenol [C15] Anti-WRinkel Defense Serum! It sure made up for the two bars of proper soap I got!


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 22, 2014)

I got Supergoop everyday sunscreen and Real Chemistry Luminous 3-minute peel (no foil packets). Was really happy about these!


----------



## sstich79 (Sep 22, 2014)

Soooooo. I had received a double-foil Pick 2, contacted BB and they issued me another one. Which I got today, and it's ANOTHER pair of dinky foils. SERIOUSLY?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 22, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Soooooo. I had received a double-foil Pick 2, contacted BB and they issued me another one. Which I got today, and it's ANOTHER pair of dinky foils. SERIOUSLY?


Not sure if you read Harry Potter, but this is when I wish Howlers were actually a thing.

(What the heck, might as well include a definition!  Howler - a magical letter that reads your message to the recipient in your loudest, angriest voice.  In this case, I would address it directly to the warehouse staff!)


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 22, 2014)

I just ordered my first mystery pack - I am excited to see what I get.

I know one thing - if I only get foil packets, I WILL complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 22, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Not sure if you read Harry Potter, but this is when I wish Howlers were actually a thing.
> 
> (What the heck, might as well include a definition! Howler - a magical letter that reads your message to the recipient in your loudest, angriest voice. In this case, I would address it directly to the warehouse staff!)


I would send out so many Howlers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 22, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Soooooo. I had received a double-foil Pick 2, contacted BB and they issued me another one. Which I got today, and it's ANOTHER pair of dinky foils. SERIOUSLY?


Ugh, that's seriously annoying!



magicalmom said:


> Not sure if you read Harry Potter, but this is when I wish Howlers were actually a thing.
> 
> (What the heck, might as well include a definition!  Howler - a magical letter that reads your message to the recipient in your loudest, angriest voice.  In this case, I would address it directly to the warehouse staff!)



I haven't read Harry Potter (I've been tossing around the idea of reading the series the past few months) but this image is so funny and would definitely be appropriate.


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 22, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Soooooo. I had received a double-foil Pick 2, contacted BB and they issued me another one. Which I got today, and it's ANOTHER pair of dinky foils. SERIOUSLY?


The exact same thing happened to me.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 22, 2014)

I got Hairkop moisturizing treatment cream in a foil and a perfume in a foil (not even a vial, weird)

Would it be ok to ask BB for another one? I'm really disappointed to get two foil packets on my annual subscription order-I dropped $100 on an annual sub and they only send foil packets?

I'm trying to upload a pic to show you but it hasn't been working on my phone for a few days. I'd it ends up working I will!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 22, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I got Hairkop moisturizing treatment cream in a foil and a perfume in a foil (not even a vial, weird)
> 
> Would it be ok to ask BB for another one? I'm really disappointed to get two foil packets on my annual subscription order-I dropped $100 on an annual sub and they only send foil packets?
> 
> I'm trying to upload a pic to show you but it hasn't been working on my phone for a few days. I'd it ends up working I will!


I hope they don't do this to me on my $120 order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 22, 2014)

I just received the Beekind lotion and the Air Repair rescue balm, I've sampled both already so I'm pretty grateful that they weren't foils. Although at this point a foil of something that I've never tried might be better for me, just to have variety in samples.


----------



## mellee (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep, on my order I got 2 100% Pure lotion-or-something packets, and two hair cream packets.


----------



## EmpireAttitude (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been lurking for awhile but haven't posted much. Anyways, I came here to say that a couple weeks ago, I received an AWESOME pick 2 with my full size order. It was the sample sized black Cynthia Eyeliner (will definitely get used) and the deluxe sample sized Benefit They're Real Mascara. Woo! I lucked out because I really like both of these products and haven't purchased the full size of either.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 23, 2014)

Blah another pick two arrived yesterday...another two foils of hair care (a serum and a mask from the same brand I got earlier) items I won't use.  

Up for trade they go or will send as extras. Blah blah blah...

I really hate to complain since it's not THAT big a deal but I also purchased some Paula's Choice serum and I broke the packaging trying to open it. I can still use the serum and get it out of the container, but the packaging is THE WORST thing ever.  Such a waste.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 23, 2014)

Got 2 foils. A kerastase shampoo and hair powder from lulu organics. I had to email them because my body wash came with a broken lid and ruined the hair powder so they are replacing the body wash and the pic two. Hoping for a better one though!


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 23, 2014)

I got The Balm cream blush in Pie and Air Repair Rescue Balm with my Fall Fete box today


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 23, 2014)

My order just shipped today -- broke down and ordered the silly purple Laqa.  I love that darn thing and am always afraid I'll lose it!  

I may need to try and trade for an extra for my extra!  LOL.

I so so so so so hope that I get a decent pick 2.  I only spend 2 bucks out of pocket, but c'mon BB pickers!!  Make my day!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Soooooo. I had received a double-foil Pick 2, contacted BB and they issued me another one. Which I got today, and it's ANOTHER pair of dinky foils. SERIOUSLY?


Sorry to hear that, you should contact them again.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

EmpireAttitude said:


> I've been lurking for awhile but haven't posted much. Anyways, I came here to say that a couple weeks ago, I received an AWESOME pick 2 with my full size order. It was the sample sized black Cynthia Eyeliner (will definitely get used) and the deluxe sample sized Benefit They're Real Mascara. Woo! I lucked out because I really like both of these products and haven't purchased the full size of either.


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I got Hairkop moisturizing treatment cream in a foil and a perfume in a foil (not even a vial, weird)
> 
> Would it be ok to ask BB for another one? I'm really disappointed to get two foil packets on my annual subscription order-I dropped $100 on an annual sub and they only send foil packets?
> 
> I'm trying to upload a pic to show you but it hasn't been working on my phone for a few days. I'd it ends up working I will!


Definitely write to them and ask.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Sep 24, 2014)

I got two of the foil Hairkop Essence moisturizing treatment samples as well as two of the 100% pure super fruits reparative / age correcting cream foil samples. The former will go to a friend, no probs, but I don't know what to do with the latter exactly. There are no directions on the back that I can see.

Anyway, four foil packets for my first "pick two". Not bad, IMO. I don't mind foil packets because I do a fair amount of travel, but I agree that it makes it impossible to know whether or not a product will work for you.


----------



## bluturtle (Sep 24, 2014)

I got another Marcelle Golden Glow BB cream and a silver hair band with one order. My pick two was missing from the other order, but they shipped me a new one. Hopefully, that one will be more impressive.


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 24, 2014)

I totally just signed up today, which is a day late from the deadline for this. Whoops! To be fair, I am resubscribing. I was subscribed for a year, and then Ipsy was just better. But I just repurchased a year subscription. Hopefully I made the right choice! I do love their points program!

I haven't been subscribed for about a year though...do they still do the 10 reward points for reviewing products? Under their points description they didn't mention that (only mentioned that with every $1 spent you get a point)


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 24, 2014)

Jwls750 said:


> I totally just signed up today, which is a day late from the deadline for this. Whoops! To be fair, I am resubscribing. I was subscribed for a year, and then Ipsy was just better. But I just repurchased a year subscription. Hopefully I made the right choice! I do love their points program!
> 
> I haven't been subscribed for about a year though...do they still do the 10 reward points for reviewing products? Under their points description they didn't mention that (only mentioned that with every $1 spent you get a point)


Yeah they still have 10 points per review =)

check out the faq thread here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/

and there are also monthly threads (here's october's: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134281-birchbox-october-2014-spoilers-video-is-up/ and September's: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133824-birchbox-september-2014-spoilers/

edit: I don't know why the sept link is being weird =/


----------



## emilylithium (Sep 24, 2014)

this got to be the worst pick two ever for me. i got double foils of the hair serum everything has been getting lately and the nuxe prodigieux perfume. I mean, how do you even test perfume in foil?! I am normally not a complainer, but this really makes me disappointed. It was a big order as well with a hair straightener (which is hopefully good, and i'm excited about that). anyways, i emailed. hopefully they will make it right, have been lusting after some of the other pick twos people are getting.


----------



## emilylithium (Sep 24, 2014)

and i just got an email response from them, they did not offer a replacement one. Is that normal?


----------



## mellee (Sep 24, 2014)

bluturtle said:


> I got another Marcelle Golden Glow BB cream and a silver hair band with one order. My pick two was missing from the other order, but they shipped me a new one. Hopefully, that one will be more impressive.


How big was the BB cream?


----------



## bluturtle (Sep 24, 2014)

Same size as the one that came in the sample boxes--.28 oz. it's just not the right color for me.

However, the replacement one for the order that was missing a pick too was AwEsOmE! It was a Davines shampoo and mini Cynthia Rowley lip gloss.

But, I'm going to have to send one back with the return I've got to make. Not impressed with Benefit's Big Easy at all.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 25, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> and i just got an email response from them, they did not offer a replacement one. Is that normal?


Did they give you anything for it - like sorry points?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 25, 2014)

Paula's Choice moisturizer 0.5oz

Catherine Malandrino mini spray parfum


----------



## SammyP (Sep 25, 2014)

I've gotten the Obliphica orange foil hair oil samples twice.  After transferring them to a container, there is enough to use multiple times.  I liked it enough to order the full size with % off code and points.

I also received the Nuxe perfume foil sample.  I like this scent; however I agree this is not the optimal way to package a perfume sample.  I was expecting a tiny wipe in the package and when I opened the package, I had a volcano eruption of perfume everywhere.  I am very glad I like how it smells, although it was quite intense in the bathroom.   ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, even though the foils didn't excite me I like both products.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 25, 2014)

Seems like the curse of the two foil packets is back in full swing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmpireAttitude (Sep 25, 2014)

SammyP said:


> I've gotten the Obliphica orange foil hair oil samples twice. After transferring them to a container, there is enough to use multiple times. I liked it enough to order the full size with % off code and points.
> 
> I also received the Nuxe perfume foil sample. I like this scent; however I agree this is not the optimal way to package a perfume sample. I was expecting a tiny wipe in the package and when I opened the package, I had a volcano eruption of perfume everywhere. I am very glad I like how it smells, although it was quite intense in the bathroom. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So, even though the foils didn't excite me I like both products.


Omg, I had the same experience with the Nuxe perfume! I was at work the day my order was delivered so I ran home during lunch to grab my package. Right before I went back into work, I decided to try the perfume. Fragrance explosion ensued. Luckily I did like it, but when I returned to my office, a co-worker asked if I had gone to the beach during lunch. Haha! I explained to him what happened but he made a comment that it did smell nice! It doesn't smell beachy to me at all though, so I found that a bit odd. All in all, I really wish that sample wasn't a foil package.


----------



## Mystica (Sep 25, 2014)

Mystery pack I received was 2 deluxe sizes

1. Real Chemistry Luminous 3-minute Peel (.17 oz)

2. Naobay Body Radiance Lotion (1 oz)

I already received the Naobay before in a Birchbox, and really dislike it (I find the scent intolerable). So, I have an extra of this now..


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 25, 2014)

is the only birchbox man pick two sample the soap and plant oil? i got it last week with my order and i see on the bbx man pick two review page that multiple people are getting that sample too. i deleted it from my cart and i'm getting the women's one instead. 

https://www.birchbox.com/men/birchbox-man-pick-two-sample-pack-mystery (go to the review portion and you'll see what i'm talking about).


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 25, 2014)

Mystica said:


> Mystery pack I received was 2 deluxe sizes
> 
> 1. Real Chemistry Luminous 3-minute Peel (.17 oz)
> 
> ...


At least you didn't get foils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs (Sep 26, 2014)

Hit jackpot on pick two this time after 9 months of indifference. Ruffian polish in relic and the cutest jar of Laura Mercier flawless skin one perfecting eye gel (0.17 oz) which is a third of the full size!

I received Relic in a previous box and would've loved another color but shiny silver isn't bad at all.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 26, 2014)

Mystica said:


> Mystery pack I received was 2 deluxe sizes
> 
> 1. Real Chemistry Luminous 3-minute Peel (.17 oz)
> 
> ...


I also found the scent of that lotion intolerable! It was such a generous sample, so I was very disappointed. However, I LOOOVE that real chemistry peel! The first time I used it was so alarming, all the excess dead skin, ick! But, it makes my skin look and feel amazing. I bought the full size using points. Now that I use it every other week much less gunk comes off.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 26, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> and i just got an email response from them, they did not offer a replacement one. Is that normal?


Not in my experience, maybe you can write back and ask for another pick2.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 26, 2014)

bluturtle said:


> Same size as the one that came in the sample boxes--.28 oz. it's just not the right color for me.
> 
> However, the replacement one for the order that was missing a pick too was AwEsOmE! It was a Davines shampoo and mini Cynthia Rowley lip gloss.
> 
> But, I'm going to have to send one back with the return I've got to make. Not impressed with Benefit's Big Easy at all.


I dont think you have to return the pick2 when you make a return.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 26, 2014)

I will get my first mystery pack (and my actual order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) on Tuesday - excited but a little worried because I don't want the foil curse.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I will get my first mystery pack (and my actual order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) on Tuesday - excited but a little worried because I don't want the foil curse.


Good luck!


----------



## kchan99 (Sep 27, 2014)

i received my order a few days ago.

My mystery pack was:

Balance Me wonder eye cream

Noir eyeliner

I already received the Noir eyeliner in my August box.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 27, 2014)

According to tracking, my order has been updated to Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will post what I get


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 29, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> According to tracking, my order has been updated to Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will post what I get


Update: I got a hair conditioner foil and a hand cream foil. They look interesting but neither seem deluxe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I contacted them and am waiting for a reply.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 29, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Seems like the curse of the two foil packets is back in full swing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yup. I got two orders today and both of them had those stupid hair foils in both packages. I really let bbx know how I really feel.  Between getting the same birchbox man sample over and over again and now this, this mystery pack stuff isn't fun anymore. =/

eta: i sent the email less than five mins ago and the rep replied saying they're going to send me a new ace pack. excellent customer service! i'm happy again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 29, 2014)

I got an order, today. It was funny, because UPS changed it's mind a few times, about it arriving today or tomorrow. I get email alerts from them so I was like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -&gt; :0 -&gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -&gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In it was the best pick 2 I've ever gotten, an Acure face scrub and a Cynthia Rowley silver eyeliner.

BTW, the Bella candle in Snow, smells really really good. It's kind of evergreeny, but also kind of sweet.


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 29, 2014)

I ordered today, and I'm crossing my fingers for HP yogini.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 30, 2014)

I got a reply: they are sending me a replacement order as a "one time courtesy"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Sep 30, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I got a reply: they are sending me a replacement order as a "one time courtesy"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Now, that pisses me off. It's not a "courtesy" to deliver what is promised.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 1, 2014)

I complained when I received the stupid Nuxe perfume foil (to which I still say what..?) and the Hairkop obliphica hair serum foil. They said they would send a new one and they did and I received it in 2 days but...it was two more foils! A _different _hair serum by Hairkop...thanks? And a Antica Farmacista hand cream packet. Now compare that to the people who recently received 2 deluxe samples..why is there such a disparity with the packs? It's annoying. I guess they don't care enough to do them up right in advance so it's grab whatever is around at the time.

I lost the lottery twice here so I'm hoping for lucky number 3, I have one more that's due on Friday.


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 1, 2014)

@@sweetharlot, the exact same thing happened to me, except reverse the order of the perfume and cream. So frustrating. But you better believe that if there's another pair of foils in my shipment that's en route now, they'll be hearing about it! It cannot be that hard to teach the warehouse staff what should be in a pick two.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 1, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I complained when I received the stupid Nuxe perfume foil (to which I still say what..?) and the Hairkop obliphica hair serum foil. They said they would send a new one and they did and I received it in 2 days but...it was two more foils! A _different _hair serum by Hairkop...thanks? And a Antica Farmacista hand cream packet. Now compare that to the people who recently received 2 deluxe samples..why is there such a disparity with the packs? It's annoying. I guess they don't care enough to do them up right in advance so it's grab whatever is around at the time.
> 
> I lost the lottery twice here so I'm hoping for lucky number 3, I have one more that's due on Friday.


I hope I don't have the same outcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Oct 1, 2014)

I received my first pick two and it's foils, but I don't really care lol. The Hairkop Nourishing Mask is a pretty large foil, so I can get multiple uses and the other sample is technically two, the Dr Hauschka Regenerations Serum and Regeneration Crème.

Not a great Pick Two, but it's fine to me. These things seem so hit-or-miss.


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 1, 2014)

Another effing pair of foils, two Hairkop things. Good Lord, this is just ridiculous. It wouldn't even make me upset to get foils, since that's what many places send with purchases, if not for the fact that it is blatant false advertising at this point. BB is clearly aware of the issue and is not doing anything to correct it, so to me it is a matter of principle. Either change the description of the mystery pack to not promise a deluxe sample, or FOLLOW THROUGH on what is promised.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 1, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Another effing pair of foils, two Hairkop things. Good Lord, this is just ridiculous. It wouldn't even make me upset to get foils, since that's what many places send with purchases, if not for the fact that it is blatant false advertising at this point. BB is clearly aware of the issue and is not doing anything to correct it, so to me it is a matter of principle. Either change the description of the mystery pack to not promise a deluxe sample, or FOLLOW THROUGH on what is promised.


Is this your 3rd set of foils?

Did you at least get something different?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 1, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

Okay I feel a little better.  My order arrived today with foils.  I emailed stating that the website says it will contain a deluxe sample and another.  I emailed at 3:55, received their "we received your email" at 3:58 and a "thank you for your order" email at 4:00.  

I suggested that maybe they could alert the pickers/packers that only ONE thing should be a foil.  It would really help them out.  Can you imagine the cost to ship all of these additional pkgs?


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Is this your 3rd set of foils?
> 
> Did you at least get something different?


Technically it's my fourth pair of foils in a row. First one, got sorry points. Second one, got a replacement pack sent that was also foils. And now this one. And the same Hairkop thing in ALL FOUR.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 1, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Technically it's my fourth pair of foils in a row. First one, got sorry points. Second one, got a replacement pack sent that was also foils. And now this one. And the same Hairkop thing in ALL FOUR.


Well, you could pour all the hair foils in a jar and than you would have a very deluxe sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have been getting foils too- so  I e-mailed them stating that it says it should be at least one deluxe.  

Here is the e-mail I got back:





*Katie C.* (Birchbox Ops)

Oct 01 08:50 PM

Hi Kait,

Thank you for contacting us. I'm so sorry for the trouble!

The Mystery Sample Packs truly are a surprise and there is no way to guarantee receipt or exclusion of any certain kind of product or sample within. That being said, I would love to send you a new one in the hopes you may discover a little more than the first time around! You'll receive another confirmation email as well as shipping and tracking information once it ships out.

Additionally, I have passed along your experience and feedback to our warehouse teams to take a further look across the stock of the Packs!

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Warmly,

Katie C.
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps

_Check out our Limited Edition boxes. Get them for yourself, or gift them to friends and family. But act fast—supplies are, in fact, limited.

I think we need to e-mail them about these things as 2 foils are not deluxe in anyway and do not even equal up to 10 bucks.


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been lurking on these boards forever and I'm finally emerging from the shadows to complain that _seven of my last eight _mystery samples have been foil packets. I feel like I'm on the BB Naughty List.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh great I have a BB package in the mail tomorrow with a Mystery Pick Two and NOW I'M AFRAID TO EVEN OPEN THE BOX.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Oh great I have a BB package in the mail tomorrow with a Mystery Pick Two and NOW I'M AFRAID TO EVEN OPEN THE BOX.


I am too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilylithium (Oct 1, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I have been getting foils too- so  I e-mailed them stating that it says it should be at least one deluxe.
> 
> Here is the e-mail I got back:
> 
> ...


i got the exact same email, really annoyed by the response! then i complained again and someone else answered with more sincerity to make it right.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 2, 2014)

Some foils are larger than others - and some like the hair conditioner may even be used more than once (depending on hair length). I was wondering how many ml or oz are in a sample to define it as a "foil" or "standard" sample?

Does it depend on factors like product type or price value? Are some "foils" actually deluxe?


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 2, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Some foils are larger than others - and some like the hair conditioner may even be used more than once (depending on hair length). I was wondering how many ml or oz are in a sample to define it as a "foil" or "standard" sample?
> 
> Does it depend on factors like product type or price value? Are some "foils" actually deluxe?


Well, according to a BB rep who responded to someone way upthread, BB defines a deluxe sample as being multi-use and **resealable.**


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 2, 2014)

They either need to fix this or change the description on the website. This is ridiculous. Some people get two "deluxe" samples, I've seen some people get three or even four once or twice, and then a bunch of people get two foils. It has to be easier/cheaper to educate their warehouse workers rather than sending out an extra pick two through the mail.


----------



## Brianna448 (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah, I got a pretty lame one today too.  I got the hair mask foil and a Gilchrist and Soames conditioner, without the shampoo....woohoo.  Though I am looking forward to the hair mask.  I hope they get better around the holidays, some extras for stockings.  I doubt anyone would want a lone hotel conditioner.


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 2, 2014)

I got a replacement pick-two with an ACE bonus pack thrown in (super generous, really - love their CS!)

But I hate to say it.. all of the samples are a total let down (for me).
I received a *Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Lotion* and *Hairkop Leave-In Moisturizing Cream* as the pick-two, and *Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash*, *Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Palette Sampler in Sunset*, and *Suki Exfoliating Foaming Cleanser* in the ACE pack. The little zippered case that comes with the ACE pack is cute, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So over the Gilchrist &amp; Soames stuff, just bought the Revealed 2 and have several samples of it from BB already..
Anyone know if the Suki Exfoliating Cleanser can be used as a lip scrub? I've received samples in the past and as much as I want to love it.. it was a bit harsh and drying on my already too dry skin. lol


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 2, 2014)

My order is out for delivery... I will be complaining if I get 2 foils. I really want to complain about the 2 foil replacement I got but I'm not going to.

Part of me really wants to point out that they need to get rid of that $10 "value" they give the Mystery Pack to help out this issue but on the other hand I know a lot of people use that "free" $10 it applies to the order total towards getting free shipping and other perks so I don't want them to ruin that for those that don't get Ace shipping. But seriously, $10? Maybe 1/10 in worth that much or more but I give the perfume and hair serum foils a $0 value.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 2, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> I got a replacement pick-two with an ACE bonus pack thrown in (super generous, really - love their CS!)
> 
> But I hate to say it.. all of the samples are a total let down (for me).
> 
> ...


ditto. i got that cute little pack and the exact samples to make up for those foils. 

dear birchbox: no matter how many times you throw gilchrist and soames my way, i will NEVER like them.  i really need to update my trade list, lol.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 2, 2014)

I got my replacement pick 2 today - totally happy! 

I got a hair mask (love hair masks), spa therapy body lotion in sea fennel (smells great), and a Color Club Nail Art Duo in sea lavender (great color).


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 2, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> I got a replacement pick-two with an ACE bonus pack thrown in (super generous, really - love their CS!)
> 
> But I hate to say it.. all of the samples are a total let down (for me).
> 
> ...


I use the Suki scrub as a lip scrub - it's actually included in their lip set for that purpose


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 2, 2014)

Ugh, my pick 2 was some tiny barely-able-t0-be-used packet of some anti-aging cream, and another super tiny foil of lotion or something. Such a letdown. BUT the Kate Spade Mini Weekender bag is ADORABLE.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 2, 2014)

I got the hair foil (1oz of product so not bad but not exciting lol) and the same body lotion.. I don't love it but i don't hate it, I already have two of them. :-S

I've been disappointed with the pick 2s, they need to adjust the $10 value, for sure.


----------



## liilak (Oct 2, 2014)

I got the dreaded Hairkop foil and the foil packet of perfume- seriously?!  foil packet of perfume?? if it had been in a vial, I wouldn't have emailed them. 

Let's see what happens.  2/3 times I've had pick twos I've had foil packet ones.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 3, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> I got a replacement pick-two with an ACE bonus pack thrown in (super generous, really - love their CS!)
> 
> But I hate to say it.. all of the samples are a total let down (for me).
> 
> ...


I got the same Pick-Two.  More fodder for the trade list.

Oh well, the adorable herb garden I ordered more than makes up for disappointing samples!  I can't wait to grow some basil!


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I got the same Pick-Two. More fodder for the trade list.
> 
> Oh well, the adorable herb garden I ordered more than makes up for disappointing samples! I can't wait to grow some basil!


What did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 3, 2014)

@ the Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion and Hairkop Conditioner Foil!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 3, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> I got a replacement pick-two with an ACE bonus pack thrown in (super generous, really - love their CS!)
> 
> But I hate to say it.. all of the samples are a total let down (for me).
> 
> ...


I received the same (in blue) as my replacement for my two foils.  Same foil as last time (cream), but at least the lotion is new -- and multi-use.  I know it's not the most exciting thing, but I'll take hand/body lotion over tiny foils any day.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 3, 2014)

since i got two sets of the hair foils back to back on two different accounts, they let me pick out anything from the bonus shop. i would've picked the amika set if i didn't order it the other day, but i am dying to try the liz earle kit again so i picked that one.


----------



## amidea (Oct 4, 2014)

nc42 said:


> since i got two sets of the hair foils back to back on two different accounts, they let me pick out anything from the bonus shop. i would've picked the amika set if i didn't order it the other day, but i am dying to try the liz earle kit again so i picked that one.


they let you choose something even though they were two separate accounts?  or was it bc on each account you got a two-pack of foils?

just wondering because i, like everyone else here, just got the hairkop and spa therapy lotion (and got the lotion in my last sample pack too).  i think the mystery packs start losing their "mystery" when they're apparently sending out the same pre-selected duo to pretty much everyone...

and i agree with whoever posted earlier - i am _so_ over gilchrist and soames.  i've gotten three of these spa therapy lotions now... and i got g&amp;s products three months in a row earlier this year and in two boxes one of those months. i'm ready to move on...

eta: just started catching up this thread so i'm assuming you got two foils on both accounts.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 4, 2014)

amidea said:


> they let you choose something even though they were two separate accounts?  or was it bc on each account you got a two-pack of foils?
> 
> just wondering because i, like everyone else here, just got the hairkop and spa therapy lotion (and got the lotion in my last sample pack too).  i think the mystery packs start losing their "mystery" when they're apparently sending out the same pre-selected duo to pretty much everyone...
> 
> ...


i got the mystery pick two pack of foils on two accounts in a row. i hope that it's a little bit clearer for you, but if not i'll be more than happy to explain.

i was probably the last person that mentioned that they are tired of the gilchrist and soames, lol. i think that they're getting rid of samples they won't put in boxes for a while in these mystery packs.

normally when i place an order, i alternate between getting a birchbox man or a birchbox woman sample pack, however, i've been getting the same damn sample over and over again for the men, but at least both of the men's pick two samples are deluxe so i didn't send customer service an email about it ( they've been sending out the plant oil and soap).


----------



## liilak (Oct 4, 2014)

I've gotten foils twice in a row on one account but I didn't mention it when I emailed.  Hmm if they let you choose anything from the bonus shop to make up for it that would be pretty sweet...



nc42 said:


> i got the mystery pick two pack of foils on two accounts in a row. i hope that it's a little bit clearer for you, but if not i'll be more than happy to explain.
> 
> i was probably the last person that mentioned that they are tired of the gilchrist and soames, lol. i think that they're getting rid of samples they won't put in boxes for a while in these mystery packs.
> 
> normally when i place an order, i alternate between getting a birchbox man or a birchbox woman sample pack, however, i've been getting the same damn sample over and over again for the men, but at least both of the men's pick two samples are deluxe so i didn't send customer service an email about it ( they've been sending out the plant oil and soap).


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 4, 2014)

liilak said:


> I've gotten foils twice in a row on one account but I didn't mention it when I emailed.  Hmm if they let you choose anything from the bonus shop to make up for it that would be pretty sweet...


yeah they did. i am a company's worst nightmare if i don't think something is right (i get it from my mom =/). i will argue my case respectfully and that's what i did with the pick two issue. i always commend bbx for dealing with customer service issues with grace and class, compared to some of the other places i buy beauty products from (i'm talking about you mac &amp; chanel). the rep that helped me told me that they're trying to handle foil-gate with a sense of urgency.  i'm not the type of person that gripes and complains and send mean e-mails. i always try to bring up a resolution or solution to the problem so that others won't go through the same problem i did. i work in cs, so i'm always hard on cs when i deal with them, and i try to put myself in the rep's shoes, or in the customer's shoes, depending on the situation.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 4, 2014)

*Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Lotion* and *Hairkop Serum foil and the stupid perfume foil *is what I got in my new pick 2. They KNOW that the Hairkop and perfume foils aren't worth crap so I guess it's good they threw in the third, actually deluxe, sample even though it's very meh to me. At least this one actually has a deluxe sample even if the $10 value is still farrrr off.

I'm annoyed that only some people got an Ace pack thrown in and all I (and some others) got was MORE foils as my replacement in the last Pick 2 I emailed about. I mean I'm glad they're stepping up and doing that but they should do it for everyone who got that horrible pick 2.


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 4, 2014)

Because I am much like @ in holding businesses accountable, I wrote them again about Foilgate.

My email, spoilered because long:



Spoiler



Hi there! Okay, so I swear I'm not trying to be a whiny brat, but I was very disappointed to receive another shipment containing another Mystery Pack composed of two foil samples. This is now the fourth Mystery Pack I've received in a row that has contained two foils and has not included a deluxe sample ***as advertised.*** Now, as I said, I'm not just fussing to cause a stir, and I'm not fishing for freebies, but it's honestly kind of a matter of principle for me at this point that a company should deliver what is promised. It cannot be that hard to teach warehouse staffers that one of the items that goes into a Mystery Pack should be a deluxe sample that is multi-use and resealable: one item can be a glorified ketchup packet, but the other item should be something that has a cap or a lid. Problem solved! The other resolution, of course, would be to remove the statement promising a deluxe sample from the Mystery Pack listing... and in that case, dropping the price, because $10 for two samples was already a little exorbitant, but $10 for two foils is just bananas. In any case, like I said, I'm not trying to get you guys to make it rain samples or sorry points on me, but I do intend to keep stating my displeasure as long as I continue to receive Mystery Packs that don't deliver what is advertised.

In closing, because I'm not mad at you, dear staffer who gets stuck reading this, I have attached a photo for your viewing pleasure. I giggle every time I look at it, I swear!  Have a lovely day.



And the response:

"Jamie (Birchbox Ops)

Oct 04 09:50 AM

Hi, Sara!

Thank you so very much for reaching out and for your valuable feedback on this matter. I could not be more sorry for the trouble and any disappointment. We always intend to deliver what is promised and I am so sorry that has not been the case with the Mystery Sample Pack as of late. Rest assured, this will be looked into.

On behalf of the trouble, I would love to send you an item from our Bonus Shop.

Feel free to choose anything besides for the Get Going Kits.

And thanks so much for attaching that picture! It always makes me laugh, too!"

Again, I am impressed with BB's customer service... I just wish they'd realize that fixing the issue would be better than making up for it after the fact.

ETA: the aforementioned photo I attached to my email. I love it so!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 5, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> ETA: the aforementioned photo I attached to my email. I love it so!


I've seen that photo before and I also love it.  I will have to save it because I can think of so many cases where it applies!  I hope BB gets your point.


----------



## magsatron (Oct 5, 2014)

I got a hairkop obliphica hair mask foil, 1.01fl oz, &amp; a Gil-_CHRIST MORE of this brand?_&amp;Soames 1.5 fl oz bottle of conditioner. I'm tempted to shoot them an email mentioning that conditioner &amp; conditioner isn't worth $10 to ANYONE, but do they need to hear that? At least I got a foil &amp; resealable package, which is better than many of y'all got lately.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 6, 2014)

magsatron said:


> Gil-_CHRIST MORE of this brand?_&amp;Soames


Hahahaha, exactly!

They should really take that $10 projected value away from the description of these packs. I have a feeling they are going to based on how many people seem annoyed with it at the moment. They must be wasting so much money on shipping replacements out.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 6, 2014)

I got Art Club Duo in Sea Lavander (decent size) and Hairkop hair mask (foil). My only gripe is that I previously got the nail art duo in this exact color two months ago...


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 6, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I got Art Club Duo in Sea Lavander (decent size) and Hairkop hair mask (foil). My only gripe is that I previously got the nail art duo in this exact color two months ago...


Still, that's a good one! Trade it...want some Gilchrist and Soames?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Oct 6, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Still, that's a good one! Trade it...want some Gilchrist and Soames?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


good point, lol


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 6, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I got Art Club Duo in Sea Lavander (decent size) and Hairkop hair mask (foil). My only gripe is that I previously got the nail art duo in this exact color two months ago...


I got the same as well as the G &amp; S lotion in sea fennel. It was a great selection for me (not a BB subscriber) but to be honest, anything that wasn't a foil would have been great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Technically it's my fourth pair of foils in a row. First one, got sorry points. Second one, got a replacement pack sent that was also foils. And now this one. And the same Hairkop thing in ALL FOUR.


Wow BB must really want you to have that Hairkop thing.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2014)

EdieEm said:


> I've been lurking on these boards forever and I'm finally emerging from the shadows to complain that _seven of my last eight _mystery samples have been foil packets. I feel like I'm on the BB Naughty List.


Welcome, and so sorry to hear that. Seems like they have been sending tons of foils lately.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 6, 2014)

Ugh. 3rd foil packet pick two in a row! Antica Farmacista hand cream and HAIRKOP!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 6, 2014)

got more gilchrist and soames (AGAIN) and one of those hair foils that was supposed to be the deluxe sized sample in my previous pick twos. and they wonder why i fought tooth and nail about these whack pick twos.


----------



## liilak (Oct 7, 2014)

In my replacement Pick 2 I got two Hairkop foils and a Gilchrist and Soames body lotion.  Obviously they just have a ton of these lying around and send them out in batches, and it's stuff they wouldn't send out in their boxes anymore.


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 7, 2014)

I got my replacement…more Hairkop and the nice smelling Gilchrist (the spa one). Better sizes (At least one of them were deluxe). However, I have gotten Hairkop with every order…I cannot imagine how much they have. (Ok, yes I can…I imagine a giant warehouse full).  EVERYONE is getting the same things.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 7, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> They must be wasting so much money on shipping replacements out.


Seriously.  They sent my replacement by UPS Next Day Air.  Seems like overkill.  I would've been fine with USPS or UPS ground.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm almost to the point of placing smaller orders with discount codes and forgetting the whole pick two thing even exists.  That or wait until they run out of stupid hair mask foils.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 7, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I got my replacement…more Hairkop and the nice smelling Gilchrist (the spa one). Better sizes (At least one of them were deluxe). However, I have gotten Hairkop with every order…I cannot imagine how much they have. (Ok, yes I can…I imagine a giant warehouse full).  EVERYONE is getting the same things.


I wonder if the Hairkop was something Birchbox intended to put in boxes, but didn't get it in time or something and now they're just trying to get rid of it all.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 7, 2014)

My latest.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 7, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> My latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 20141007_195544-1.jpg


Wow.  I guess their theory is the more foils we give you the more you can use it, so that makes it deluxe.  

They really need to change the description on the pick 2.  And make it free.


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Why do some people get 3- 4 things and others, like me, get only 2 for a pick two?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 7, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm almost to the point of placing smaller orders with discount codes and forgetting the whole pick two thing even exists.  That or wait until they run out of stupid hair mask foils.


I agree.  I want to place another order but I do NOT want the same foils over and over again.  They're saving me money at the moment while these things get depleted.



SneakyBurrito said:


> Seriously.  They sent my replacement by UPS Next Day Air.  Seems like overkill.  I would've been fine with USPS or UPS ground.


Mine too.  I complained on a Tuesday afternoon and had them in hand on Thursday.  Umm.  I'll trade ya BB -- next day air for my real orders and let the replacement mystery samples ship via USPS.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 7, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Why do some people get 3- 4 things and others, like me, get only 2 for a pick two?


Maybe to make up for cutting the tag off my tank top before they put it in a sealed plastic bag. It came with a hole where the tag is supposed to be. Umfortunately, I cut the top off the bag (the shirt was at the bottom, nowhere near the scissors) and was putting the tank top on when I noticed. I don't even know how to tell BB CS. I wish I had seen it and got a picture before I even opened it.


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 8, 2014)

I bet we'll be seeing the Lord and Berry liner in every pick two in the near future. They can't seem to get rid of those.


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 8, 2014)

So, the order I received yesterday had another Hairkop sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got Hairkop Essence Obliphica Professional Treatment Hair Serum (3ml) and Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Serum+Primer (6ml).. not excited about either of these, and they are rather tiny.

The Hairkop sample I received last time (Leave In Moisturizing Cream) was a pretty large 15ml foil, which makes this little 3ml Treatment Hair Serum look even more disappointing. lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 8, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I bet we'll be seeing the Lord and Berry liner in every pick two in the near future. They can't seem to get rid of those.


I really just hate pencil liner that isn't waterproof.. why would I want that :/

If it were, I would want all the liners... lmao.. but oh no.. and u add extra glitter to it :/ ew


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Oct 9, 2014)

I got a foil packet of Obliphica Intensive Nourishing Hair Mask and a Gilchrist &amp; Soames Sea Fennel Lotion.  Yuck on both of these.


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yup…warehouse full…full of hair mask foils  and Gilchrist &amp; Soames.  **insert Buzzlight meme here**


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2014)

I found it interesting that I was reading reviews on recent mens pick 2s and they're also having the same samples pop up every time it sounds like. A stinky bar of soap and some kind of face oil packet.


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 9, 2014)

This gives me a case of the sads.  I just put an order through (really wanted that dang body wash…) and I know that I will be getting the same damn products all over again.  I'll have enough for a full size bottle.  Part of me wishes they kept a pick your own pick two OR Mystery pack.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> I found it interesting that I was reading reviews on recent mens pick 2s and they're also having the same samples pop up every time it sounds like. A stinky bar of soap and some kind of face oil packet.


yup, i brought that issue up about a page or two ago, but no one responded.


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 9, 2014)

My replacement pick-two from yesterday was the same Hairkop Nourishing Mask and Gilchrist &amp; Soames Lotion.. I had received a men's pick-two on accident with one of my orders, sadly I think it was more exciting than the replacement!

I think I am done placing orders for a while until better sample packs start popping up or something from the bonus shop catches my eye. :/


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 9, 2014)

So. BB offered me the choice of an item from the bonus shop to atone for the plethora of foils I've been receiving. The item I originally chose was OOS, and nothing else was really calling my name, so the rep offered to surprise me and I said why not. Got my item today, a Beauty Protector detangler. Meh, but okay.... EXCEPT that the freaking pump doesn't work and it won't spray! I'm not sure I can even bring myself to contact them again about this, because the whole thing is almost comically ridiculous at this point.



girlwithclass said:


> I think I am done placing orders for a while until better sample packs start popping up or something from the bonus shop catches my eye. :/


CO-SIGN. No more purchases from me until this Hairkop crap is gone.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> So. BB offered me the choice of an item from the bonus shop to atone for the plethora of foils I've been receiving. The item I originally chose was OOS, and nothing else was really calling my name, so the rep offered to surprise me and I said why not. Got my item today, a Beauty Protector detangler. Meh, but okay.... EXCEPT that the freaking pump doesn't work and it won't spray! I'm not sure I can even bring myself to contact them again about this, because the whole thing is almost comically ridiculous at this point.
> 
> CO-SIGN. No more purchases from me until this Hairkop crap is gone.


how to fix the bp spray: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMZGUUSdwLw

i agree. both the men's and women's samples suck and i'm not interested in these not-so-mystery packs either.


----------



## angienharry (Oct 9, 2014)

My bp spray had trouble too one time, so I did the fix above and it worked perfectly


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2014)

nc42 said:


> yup, i brought that issue up about a page or two ago, but no one responded.


I must have missed it! I'm super disappointed. I plan on making an order, but with the recent hair foil issues thought id get a mens pick 2 for my bf instead. It's always nice for him to have mini bottles of stuff to use when he comes over. But nope. Guess not!!! So idk which one I should test my luck on. Either way, not holding my breath!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 9, 2014)

I seem to have escaped the dreaded foils.. got a BP spray and JR watkins cuticle salve in my pick 2


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks, @! I'll try that when I get home in the morning.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 11, 2014)

I just got one I like a lot! I got that tiny Posietint sample and a good size of the Model Co. Bronzer.  The Posietint wasn't super impressive to me but it's the kind of thing I like to have in my pocket at work (hospital, pigmented lipstick isn't exactly appropriate)


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 12, 2014)

If you order is higher priced, do you get better samples?  Just wondering if it was a coincidence but I saved up my points and bought a flat iron.  The sample I received with that order were both full sized- the Model Co. bronzer and LAQA lip crayon.  Seemed pretty good.  Normally I always get the tiny samples or foils.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 12, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I just got one I like a lot! I got that tiny Posietint sample and a good size of the Model Co. Bronzer.  The Posietint wasn't super impressive to me but it's the kind of thing I like to have in my pocket at work (hospital, pigmented lipstick isn't exactly appropriate)


I meant to say Posiebalm, not Posietint!  The little tube was exactly the amount of lip stuff I use in a 12 hour third shift--it's gone haha!


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 12, 2014)

Shoppergirll said:


> If you order is higher priced, do you get better samples? Just wondering if it was a coincidence but I saved up my points and bought a flat iron. The sample I received with that order were both full sized- the Model Co. bronzer and LAQA lip crayon. Seemed pretty good. Normally I always get the tiny samples or foils.


Not necessarily - my order totaled $120 and I received 2 small foils. 
My replacement pack was much better - 1 foil, 1 d/s lotion, and 1 FULL sized nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 14, 2014)

Many orders placed in my house today - we have 4 mystery packs coming and I'm a bit weary about what will come.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2014)

I just got one with Naobay lotion &amp; a Real Chemistry peel. Both things I really like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I just got one with Naobay lotion &amp; a Real Chemistry peel. Both things I really like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


nice! I see that they're sending some decent pick twos again!


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 15, 2014)

I got a good sized bottle of Davines love shampoo, and a navy sumita eyeliner. Very happy I missed the recent foil curse


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 15, 2014)

Naobay lotion (sampled before and I love it!)

Supergoop CC cream (tiniest tube ever - 3ml - so cute!!)

On my other order I received

Color Club mini in mamba

100% pure lavender hand cream foils x2

Obliphica hair serum foils x2

Not bad BB. Just beware the foils are still flowing.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Just beware the foils are still flowing.


Oh no.  I had my hopes up until now.  I'm getting a mystery pack later on today so I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## karenX (Oct 15, 2014)

Got some really nice ones in my Pick 2 today:

.5 oz container of Beauty Protector Protect and Treat Hair Treatment Mask

and 

a nice sized mini tube of Harvey Prince hello body cream.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 15, 2014)

Got 3 things, Hairkop hair serum 3ml, Ala Moana hand cream 10ml packet, and a black nail art pen. Not sure what to do with the nail art, I paint my nails, but don't do art. I also got my anniversary key chain. My anniversary was in March.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2014)

got a color club nail polish in reign in spain (a coral color), another hairkrop foil and one 100% pure hand cream ketchup foil. womp womp.


----------



## Burnsidesk (Oct 15, 2014)

nc42 said:


> got a color club nail polish in reign in spain (a coral color), another hairkrop foil and one 100% pure hand cream ketchup foil. womp womp.


I recieved the same one today.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 15, 2014)

Today I got a Beauty Protector hair mask, which is fine, and . . . a Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer PEELIE CARD. In three colors that are all too dark for me. And even if they weren't they are way, way too teeny to test. Really all I could do is try to use them to color match. Boo. But on the website it says they send one deluxe sample and one "standard" one. Is that how it's always been? I guess I got confused and expected 2 deluxe samples, because I don't know in what world this could be worth $10.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 15, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Color Club mini in mamba
> 
> 100% pure lavender hand cream foils x2
> 
> ...


I got the same things (polish also in Mamba) only I just got one of each of the foils.



nc42 said:


> got a color club nail polish in reign in spain (a coral color), another hairkrop foil and one 100% pure hand cream ketchup foil. womp womp.


Right there with ya. Strange that some got 2 of each foil yet we just got one of each. The inconsistency is annoying! Either way, I'm happy it wasn't just 2 foils and no polish.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 15, 2014)

nc42 said:


> got a color club nail polish in reign in spain (a coral color), another hairkrop foil and one 100% pure hand cream ketchup foil. womp womp.





Burnsidesk said:


> I recieved the same one today.


Yep...me two. Although I did get two of the hairkop foils. I already have the reign in Spain...but one of the girls will take it off my hands.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 15, 2014)

Should I complain? Is a peelie card a reasonable thing to get?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 15, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> Got 3 things, Hairkop hair serum 3ml, Ala Moana hand cream 10ml packet, and a black nail art pen. Not sure what to do with the nail art, I paint my nails, but don't do art. I also got my anniversary key chain. My anniversary was in March.


I've been wanting to try a black pen to attempt a few whimsical holiday things (99.9% of the time I have traditional nails).

Congrats on at least getting three items to try!

LOL @ the anniversary date.  Silly BB.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 15, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I got the same things (polish also in Mamba) only I just got one of each of the foils.
> 
> Right there with ya. Strange that some got 2 of each foil yet we just got one of each. The inconsistency is annoying! Either way, I'm happy it wasn't just 2 foils and no polish.


The wishful thinking part of me hopes that karma was in my favor after they heard from me during the recent #foilgate.  I received the most foils* items *on the order with the BeautyBlender brush set and BeautyBlender white w/ Solid ($43 after disc).  My other order had another BB w/ Solid, a baggu and a sharpener ($37 after discounts -- still grumbling that I missed the 40% by ONE day on that BB).


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 15, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> The wishful thinking part of me hopes that karma was in my favor after they heard from me during the recent #foilgate.


Haha, they heard from me too!! Maybe the reason I even got the polish too is because they have us "complainers" marked somehow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



lyncaf said:


> Should I complain? Is a peelie card a reasonable thing to get?


Since the other is "deluxe" I guess it's reasonable to them. Yeah, I can't comprehend how they value them at $10 but it was always one "standard" sample and one "deluxe" (aka mutil-use) sample. PS: I'm going to check out your blog right now!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Haha, they heard from me too!! Maybe the reason I even got the polish too is because they have us "complainers" marked somehow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Since the other is "deluxe" I guess it's reasonable to them. Yeah, I can't comprehend how they value them at $10 but it was always one "standard" sample and one "deluxe" (aka mutil-use) sample. PS: I'm going to check out your blog right now!


they can mark me as a complainer all they want, but if they screw up, they need to fix it. i'm not afraid to call any company out on their error, especially if they were so quick to take my money. birchbox is NOT a charity.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 15, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Since the other is "deluxe" I guess it's reasonable to them. Yeah, I can't comprehend how they value them at $10 but it was always one "standard" sample and one "deluxe" (aka mutil-use) sample. PS: I'm going to check out your blog right now!


Okay, I'll let it go then. I kind of wish that at least the other sample was something I didn't already get in a box, but I know they don't check (and who knows, maybe I would have wanted more).

(I haven't posted on my blog in weeks. I'm swamped with work. Though apparently I still have time to post all over MUT!)


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess I've been lucky. I've gotten some really nice products I wanted to try. A nail polish, an eye liner, lip products,and eye shadows.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 15, 2014)

Got a naobay lotion and black CR eyeliner pencil. Glad it's not foils, but still just... Meh.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 15, 2014)

nc42 said:


> they can mark me as a complainer all they want, but if they screw up, they need to fix it. i'm not afraid to call any company out on their error, especially if they were so quick to take my money. birchbox is NOT a charity.


I agree and I usually do say something but I always feel a tad out of line somehow...I'm from the upper Midwest and we're cursed with being ridiculously apologetic and polite. When someone bumps into you here _you _apologize too, haha. But my fondness for my $$ usually wins out and I complain. Hell, if I keep getting decent Pick 2s now I _want_ to be a marked complainer!! It's "free" but THEY are the ones who set the parameters of what we're supposed to receive and they set the value at $10 so they need to honor it.



lyncaf said:


> Okay, I'll let it go then. I kind of wish that at least the other sample was something I didn't already get in a box, but I know they don't check (and who knows, maybe I would have wanted more).
> 
> (I haven't posted on my blog in weeks. I'm swamped with work. Though apparently I still have time to post all over MUT!)


Looks like we decided enough was enough with Ipsy at the same time! So sick of the black eyeliners that were drugstore quality. I complain a lot but I really think BB has a MUCH better selection that Ipsy. I'd rather have quality products than crap.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 16, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I agree and I usually do say something but I always feel a tad out of line somehow..*.I'm from the upper Midwest and we're cursed with being ridiculously apologetic and polite. When someone bumps into you here you apologize too, haha.* But my fondness for my $$ usually wins out and I complain. Hell, if I keep getting decent Pick 2s now I _want_ to be a marked complainer!! It's "free" but THEY are the ones who set the parameters of what we're supposed to receive and they set the value at $10 so they need to honor it.


AHahahaha!  Recently my phone rang late at night.  It was a wrong number and somehow_ *I*_ ended up apologizing to Mr. Sexy Voice.  

I just want BB to understand that when I complain I'm doing it for their benefit as well as mine -- I'm going to hold them to what they advertise.


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 16, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I just want BB to understand that when I complain I'm doing it for their benefit as well as mine -- I'm going to hold them to what they advertise.


Exactly. Last time I emailed them, I was very clear that I wasn't fishing for extras or points, but that it was simply a matter of principle regarding their advertising. I've got an order out for delivery today, and I hope to heck that the pick two isn't two foils, because I don't want to have to fuss again! KNOCK ON WOOD.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 16, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I just want BB to understand that when I complain I'm doing it for their benefit as well as mine -- I'm going to hold them to what they advertise.


Yesssssss!!! All of this! I doubt any of us are trying to be pitas, we just want what they said they would offer us if we paid for the item.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't think BB believes that the Mystery Sample Pack is actually worth $10, nor do they expect people to pay for it. I think it's like how Ulta assigns an overinflated value to each of their GWPs (e.g. 15 piece sampler for $50, 3 Versace fragrance samples for $20). I think the intent is to discourage people from buying them outright.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 16, 2014)

panicked said:


> I don't think BB believes that the Mystery Sample Pack is actually worth $10, nor do they expect people to pay for it. I think it's like how Ulta assigns an overinflated value to each of their GWPs (e.g. 15 piece sampler for $50, 3 Versace fragrance samples for $20). I think the intent is to discourage people from buying them outright.


I agree that they don't actually believe the pick 2 U.S. worth $10, but I think the intent is to ENCOURAGE people to spend a minimum amount of money. For example $35 to get a free pick 2. How many times have you added an extra item just to boost your total over the minimum required? I know I have never spent less than $35 on an order (not including the discount or points of course) just to be sure I get a free pick 2.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 16, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I agree that they don't actually believe the pick 2 U.S. worth $10, but I think the intent is to ENCOURAGE people to spend a minimum amount of money. For example $35 to get a free pick 2. How many times have you added an extra item just to boost your total over the minimum required? I know I have never spent less than $35 on an order (not including the discount or points of course) just to be sure I get a free pick 2.


Ugh, ditto, I'm such a sucker for a GWP!


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 16, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I got the same things (polish also in Mamba) only I just got one of each of the foils.
> 
> Right there with ya. Strange that some got 2 of each foil yet we just got one of each. The inconsistency is annoying! Either way, I'm happy it wasn't just 2 foils and no polish.


I got similar, one 100% pure foil, one hairkop foil, except instead of nail polish I got..... drumroll.... Antica Farmacista handcream foil!  Pretty bummed.  But since I got 3 things instead of 2, I'm not sure I can complain.  I wouldn't consider any of these "deluxe" but maybe 2 standard is equivalent to a deluxe in BB's mind...


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 16, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Yesssssss!!! All of this! I doubt any of us are trying to be pitas, we just want what they said they would offer us if we paid for the item.


Sorry but what is a pita?   :wassatt:  New terminology for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also I was super nervous watching foilgate play out...esp. knowing I used a 25% code and cashed points to get my last order for $5 but I think I got lucky with another sample of the Beauty Protector hair mask and the Posie Balm...no foils...I will say I think they would waste less if they put the balm in some type of foil because it's kinda, ok, really small...but it looks pretty and I guess I can always recycle it...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 16, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Sorry but what is a pita?   :wassatt:  New terminology for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also I was super nervous watching foilgate play out...esp. knowing I used a 25% code and cashed points to get my last order for $5 but I think I got lucky with another sample of the Beauty Protector hair mask and the Posie Balm...no foils...I will say I think they would waste less if they put the balm in some type of foil because it's kinda, ok, really small...but it looks pretty and I guess I can always recycle it...


oh. pita is a pain in the @$$, lol


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 16, 2014)

nc42 said:


> oh. pita is a pain in the @$$, lol


I can see myself calling my fiancee this on the regular now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 16, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> I can see myself calling my fiancee this on the regular now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL. Look at what I've started.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 16, 2014)

Got my second mystery pack today. I got Real Chemistry 3 minute peel and Egyptian Magic skin cream - no foils!! Maybe the era of the foil is over? I still have 3 more orders with Pick 2s coming so I'm hoping this keeps up!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 16, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Got my second mystery pack today. I got Real Chemistry 3 minute peel and Egyptian Magic skin cream - no foils!! Maybe the era of the foil is over? I still have 3 more orders with Pick 2s coming so I'm hoping this keeps up!


I made an order with a pick two so I'll see what they're offering in a few days.  It probably sucks since the warehouse has it out for me, lol.


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 16, 2014)

So. Two small foils of effing Hairkop AGAIN SOME MORE, two ketchup packets of hand cream, and a Color Club mini. Lame, but at least more substantive than my past several.

Side note: when I'd see someone call the 100% Pure things "ketchup packets," I figured it was just a reference to them being small. But no, they actually look just like ketchup packets, which makes them look cheap as hell. Packaging fail!


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 17, 2014)

Woo hoo, got my order from the 40% off code thing! my pick two was the posibalm (which I have wanted to try) and a color club polish (light frosty green). No foils or smelly soap, I'll take it!


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 17, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I made an order with a pick two so I'll see what they're offering in a few days. It probably sucks since the warehouse has it out for me, lol.


May the deluxe sample fairies smile upon your pick two!!

I've tried the larger hairkop foil and it was okay but I'm not in a hurry to use it again.

Has anyone used the orange, smaller hairkop foil? I have 3 or so but I'm scared to for some reason.


----------



## SammyP (Oct 17, 2014)

I tried the smaller orange hairkop foil and loved it enough to purchase the full size of this hair oil.  Smells terrific and makes my hair super soft and shiny without being heavy or greasy.  Be sure to empty it into a container because there is easily enough for 3-4 uses.


----------



## Babs (Oct 17, 2014)

I think I must have hit the foil jackpot. Three!!!


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 17, 2014)

SammyP said:


> I tried the smaller orange hairkop foil and loved it enough to purchase the full size of this hair oil. Smells terrific and makes my hair super soft and shiny without being heavy or greasy. Be sure to empty it into a container because there is easily enough for 3-4 uses.


Thanks for the info, I'll try it out.


----------



## Margiee (Oct 17, 2014)

3 hairkop foils and a black nail art pen. Boring but they helped me retroactively use points (because apparently I can't be trusted to remember to check a box) so they could have sent me a single foil and I wouldn't have been upset.


----------



## angienharry (Oct 17, 2014)

Babs said:


> I think I must have hit the foil jackpot. Three!!!


Got the same today with my 40% off order. My turn for foils I suppose.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 17, 2014)

I feel like there should be a little smiley with a *NO FOILS* sign... :hehe:


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 17, 2014)

:mussical:  'No, I don't want no foil, a foil is a "sample" that can't get no love from me...'

My three orders have been delayed until tomorrow...  *please no foils*  :wizard:


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 17, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> :mussical:  'No, I don't want no foil, a foil is a "sample" that can't get no love from me...'
> 
> My three orders have been delayed until tomorrow...  *please no foils*  :wizard:


My favorite foil comment ever  :lol:


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 18, 2014)

OMG I got a decent sized pick two!!! Vasanti and Marcelle BB Cream.  My skin and vasanti don't get along, but it's the thought that counts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Oct 18, 2014)

Yesterday I received (2) 100% body wash packets and Mox Botanicals bath milk. Eh... indifferent to both.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 18, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Yesterday I received (2) 100% body wash packets and Mox Botanicals bath milk. Eh... indifferent to both.


awww. i always wanted to try the bath milk but I never got the chance to sample them.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 18, 2014)

I just noticed some weird orange stuff when I flipped the pick two over.  I asked birchbox what this could be, since I didn't order anything like orange nail polish or something.  The bag is still sealed until I get an answer.  I think it's fine, but I'm just curious.


----------



## magsatron (Oct 18, 2014)

I wasn't expecting my order until Monday, but it arrived today! I got a Paula's Choice Barrier Repair Moisturizer .5oz in a pump bottle &amp; yet another GilCHRIST &amp; Soames 1oz lotion.


----------



## page5 (Oct 18, 2014)

Meh, haven't made an order in awhile. Received a hairkop foil and two haushka carded skincare foils. Disappointed.


----------



## Lisa80 (Oct 20, 2014)

I got the Neil George conditioner :angry: which I despise and a foil packet of some Nuxe perfume.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 20, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I just noticed some weird orange stuff when I flipped the pick two over.  I asked birchbox what this could be, since I didn't order anything like orange nail polish or something.  The bag is still sealed until I get an answer.  I think it's fine, but I'm just curious.


birchbox said they didn't know where that came from either, so i'm getting a replacement. i told them that i wasn't looking for one, but I just wanted to know what's on the bb cream, but hey, if they insist, who am i turn them down, lol.


----------



## Jen51 (Oct 20, 2014)

I got a Posie Balm and a two pack of Skyn Eye gels.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 20, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> I got a Posie Balm and a two pack of Skyn Eye gels.


Wow...that's a good one!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 20, 2014)

That is an incredible Pick Two!  :wub:


----------



## JulietIsTaken (Oct 20, 2014)

I also got the Hairkop and Dr. Hauschka foils. Oh well, not everyone can get amazing sample packs I suppose.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 20, 2014)

I rec'd a pick 2 this Saturday -- a pillow pack Hair Powder Lavender &amp; Clary Sage and a small tube of Miracle Skin Spotlight.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 20, 2014)

Ugh Awful, pick two for me: Cathrine Malandrino &amp; LuLu Organics Hair Powder


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> OMG I got a decent sized pick two!!! Vasanti and Marcelle BB Cream.  My skin and vasanti don't get along, but it's the thought that counts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Jealous!  The Vasanti is my hg face wash...but way to expensive to justify a full size :/


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 22, 2014)

I wish I had the points to justify another order...the pick two is like playing a game of chance that you'll win...maybe you won't like the prize...but you always win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey ladies (and gents?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I noticed that a couple of you had posted about receiving the *Dr. Hauschka* foils as part of a pick-two recently so I thought it would be worth mentioning - _please, please, please_ *check to see the expiration date on them!*

I had purchased during the 40% off Ace event, and the pick-two I received was a Hairkop (Obliphica Professional) Hair Serum foil and some kind of Dr. Hauschka informational print with two foil packets stuck to it. I was irritated, to say the least.. but to make matters even worse - _the Dr. Hauschka foils were expired_. The dates printed on mine are "09-2014".


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 22, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Hey ladies (and gents?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I noticed that a couple of you had posted about receiving the *Dr. Hauschka* foils as part of a pick-two recently so I thought it would be worth mentioning - _please, please, please_ *check to see the expiration date on them!*
> 
> I had purchased during the 40% off Ace event, and the pick-two I received was a Hairkop (Obliphica Professional) Hair Serum foil and some kind of Dr. Hauschka informational print with two foil packets stuck to it. I was irritated, to say the least.. but to make matters even worse - _the Dr. Hauschka foils were expired_. The dates printed on mine are "09-2014".


thanks for the heads up. I have the orange hairkop obliphica treatment hair serum foils and i don't see an expiration date. do you know where i could find it?


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> thanks for the heads up. I have the orange hairkop obliphica treatment hair serum foils and i don't see an expiration date. do you know where i could find it?


Sorry for any confusion! I'm not sure if the Hairkop foils are expired or not, I couldn't even find a lot number on any of them  it was the Dr. Hauschka foils that were expired in my order. :/

I am also a bit concerned about the Hairkop foils, though.. Because the lack of an expiration date or lot number. I have so many of the Hairkop foils, I noticed a difference in their packaging..


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 22, 2014)

I got a pretty good pick two today: Lulu Organics Hair Powder and Pixi Shea Lip Balm (Pixi Pink color, full-sized). Too bad I was already on my way out the door to work wearing a magenta shirt, so the hot pink lip balm will have to wait for tomorrow!


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 22, 2014)

I got the Laura Geller cream eyeshadow in "silver sands" and Omnipotent duosity double whipped repairing treatment for hair. The eyeshadow I'm excited to try but the hair treatment is a foil packet and I don't have damaged hair so I'll probably end up donating it.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 22, 2014)

I got two sets of pick twos today.

I got a bain de terre conditioner  and a black cynthia rowley eyeliner (I will be adding the eyeliner to my black eyeliner graveyard)

I also got a whish saving cream and more of those damn hairkop foils (I think I have like 500 of these now)  &lt;_&lt;

The conditioner and shaving cream will be used   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 22, 2014)

got an evologie cleanser and atelier cedrat sample


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 22, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I got the Laura Geller cream eyeshadow in "silver sands" and Omnipotent duosity double whipped repairing treatment for hair. The eyeshadow I'm excited to try but the hair treatment is a foil packet and I don't have damaged hair so I'll probably end up donating it.


That eyeshadow is awesome. That is a great pick two.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 23, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> That eyeshadow is awesome. That is a great pick two.


Nice to hear, I got the I got the *Laura Geller** eyeshadow in silver sands* as well. That one also had *Bain de Terre conditioner*, I was happy...I thought I had won the war of the foils.Then I opened my other package and...*2 Hairkop foils*!!! They were in a ziplock baggie and not the normal pick 2 bag like the eyeshadow and conditioner were. Since the other pick 2 had 2 good ones I chose not to complain...last time I did I got 2 more Hairkops anyway so it's just pointless.

For my 3rd order I got a men's pick 2 since all my items were from the men's section anyway (gifts). I got *Ursa Major face wash* and *Baxter of California normal to dry moisturizer for men*. Anyone know anything about these products?


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 23, 2014)

Got a pretty good pick two, both deluxe samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Acure Brightening Facial Scrub and a Number 4 Hydrating Shampoo.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 23, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Acure Brightening Facial Scrub and a Number 4 Hydrating Shampoo.


That's a good one.  I have a bunch of foil packets of that shampoo and I'm finding that I really like what it does for my hair.  (I am celebrating my very own "foil packet week" by trying to use up my enormous stash of foil packets.  Unfortunately my stash is rather unbalanced.  I have SO MANY serums and hand creams and hair conditioners and exfoliators that I'm good for a month and so few cleansers, bath and body products, and shampoos other than the aforementioned No. 4 that I will run out in about 2 days.)


----------



## liilak (Oct 23, 2014)

I got a little paper packet of Hair Powder from Lulu Organics and a teeny tiny bottle of Aloxxi Thickening Serum for hair. 

I keep getting my orders up to $35 just to get a mystery pick two.  I feel a little suckered in but it provides me with moderate amusement.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 23, 2014)

Got mine- a Benefit Posiebalm and Real Chemistry. Not too shabby.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 23, 2014)

My latest pick-2 was a pick-5.  Birchbox really needs QA across the board on these things.  I got the 3 Hairkop foils and the hair powder before with my shirt order, then the pick-2 with my aceclusive40 order I got 2 100% Pure lavender hand cream packets, 2 Hairkop oil foils, and Mamba from the Color Club Fiesta Collection.  They still need to work on making things more even.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 24, 2014)

redbadger said:


> I got a pretty good pick two today: Lulu Organics Hair Powder and Pixi Shea Lip Balm (Pixi Pink color, full-sized). Too bad I was already on my way out the door to work wearing a magenta shirt, so the hot pink lip balm will have to wait for tomorrow!


Wow! I love pixi products - you won the pick 2 lottery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 24, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> That's a good one. I have a bunch of foil packets of that shampoo and I'm finding that I really like what it does for my hair. (I am celebrating my very own "foil packet week" by trying to use up my enormous stash of foil packets. Unfortunately my stash is rather unbalanced. I have SO MANY serums and hand creams and hair conditioners and exfoliators that I'm good for a month and so few cleansers, bath and body products, and shampoos other than the aforementioned No. 4 that I will run out in about 2 days.)


Re: No.4 shampoo (and conditioner).

I looked it up on the Birchbox site to see if I could use points for it.  Holy crap, $78 a bottle?  (I mean, yeah, it really works for me.  But that is NOT in the budget.)  Oh well, at leas I got to try it a couple of times.


----------



## chaostheory (Oct 24, 2014)

I got three foils and a mini color club nail polish as my "pick two." totally weird because I've received two of those foils as my only pick two in the past.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 24, 2014)

I got the Hairkop foils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sending them an email, these just feel so leftovery (totally a word).


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 27, 2014)

My latest pick two is Vasanti Brightening Cleanser and 2 Real Chemistry peels. Nice but I won't use the products. I don't think the people who put these packs together know what they are doing.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 27, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I got the Hairkop foils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sending them an email, these just feel so leftovery (totally a word).


Let us know what they say.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 27, 2014)

I actually used my Hairkop foils this week.  Initial impressions are that it's not a bad shampoo (I have dry, color-treated hair), but to really see any effect from it, I need more than two foil packets!  (Haha, next time I order I will probably get a couple more of them...)


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 28, 2014)

My last pick 2 arrived on Friday- I got a  vasanti scrub and a hairkop foil serum


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 28, 2014)

Not exactly a pick two, but I'd signed up for a 2nd box just for one month, and used a code to get two samples from benefit in addition to the box.

I got posiebalm and its potent.

A 7 item box with two more samples from benefit! Yeah, works for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 28, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Let us know what they say.


 so I wrote and didn't ask for a replacement, just wanted to pass along that I'm disappointed in the pick twos lately and that they seem to be going down in quality, I didn't consider the two foils to be a normal pick two. I would have been more understanding if it was a foil plus another deluxe item. If they will be lowering the quality, it would be nice if they adjusted the $10 price. 
I feel like I was sent a general email back, about how it's an add-on bonus for orders.. It was all very nicely written but didn't really address what I said. I'm not upset about that, I just hope my info is sent on for consideration. They are sending another pick two.

Really, My problem is that I remember when they first started them, people DID buy them at the $10, I even did it once or twice- I had $25 in items, bought a pick two and then got another pick two with the bonus. It was always a gamble but at least you recieved deluxe items. The value has changed. I think I will try to adjust my expectations though, for now, and not feel like I need to do $35 orders to get the pick two.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 28, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> so I wrote and didn't ask for a replacement, just wanted to pass along that I'm disappointed in the pick twos lately and that they seem to be going down in quality, I didn't consider the two foils to be a normal pick two. I would have been more understanding if it was a foil plus another deluxe item. If they will be lowering the quality, it would be nice if they adjusted the $10 price.
> 
> I feel like I was sent a general email back, about how it's an add-on bonus for orders.. It was all very nicely written but didn't really address what I said. I'm not upset about that, I just hope my info is sent on for consideration. They are sending another pick two.
> 
> Really, My problem is that I remember when they first started them, people DID buy them at the $10, I even did it once or twice- I had $25 in items, bought a pick two and then got another pick two with the bonus. It was always a gamble but at least you recieved deluxe items. The value has changed. I think I will try to adjust my expectations though, for now, and not feel like I need to do $35 orders to get the pick two.


ugh! another canned message, but i'm glad that you're getting another pick two and i hope that it's better than your original one. 

i do believe that pick twos suck now. i used to enjoy them when they came back out, and i don't see why they're worth $10 in the first place, especially since we get 5 samples for $10 with our subscription.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 28, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i don't see why they're worth $10 in the first place, especially since we get 5 samples for $10 with our subscription.


This.

I haven't been around that long, and didn't know what other people got until a few months ago when I started following this thread.  But my first pick 2 was 2 100% Pure ketchup packets and 2 hairkop packets.  No way that's worth $10.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 29, 2014)

I've had amazing pick twos...I think my first was the anastasia brow gel and a oil pillow pack...I was so stoked...and the last was posiebalm and beauty protector mask...today...hairkop foils...I guess it was just my turn.  I might add I always use points for my orders...so...at least I'm not actually paying for these foils.  On the plus side, it was two hairkop foils and two little ketchup dr.hauschka packets.  So I'll take it.


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 29, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> I've had amazing pick twos...I think my first was the anastasia brow gel and a oil pillow pack...I was so stoked...and the last was posiebalm and beauty protector mask...today...hairkop foils...I guess it was just my turn. I might add I always use points for my orders...so...at least I'm not actually paying for these foils. On the plus side, it was two hairkop foils and two little ketchup dr.hauschka packets. So I'll take it.


That is what my last pick two was :/ one hairkop foil and two Dr. Hauschka foils.. except the Dr. Hauschka foils were expired -.-


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 29, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> That is what my last pick two was :/ one hairkop foil and two Dr. Hauschka foils.. except the Dr. Hauschka foils were expired -.-


How do I check the expiration date?  My only complaint is one of the foils is for a product BB doesn't even sell...so what if I liked it and wanted to buy it?!


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 30, 2014)

Am I crazy, or is the Dr.Hauschka serum just overpriced, creamier baby oil...at least that's how it smells...


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 30, 2014)

@@girlwithclass "We're pick two twins": I got the Dr. Hauschka Regeneration Serum and Creme and a 3ml sachet of Hairkop Obliphica Treatment Hair Serum.

And yes, my Dr. Hauschka samples are expired too. They expired in September.  

Nice one, BB.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm getting an order today with a Pick 2, who wants to bet it's foils of hair products?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 30, 2014)

I got an order today with a great pick two! Full-sized Noir eyeliner and LAQA coral lip lube


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 30, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I feel like I was sent a general email back, about how it's an add-on bonus for orders.. It was all very nicely written but didn't really address what I said. I'm not upset about that, I just hope my info is sent on for consideration. They are sending another pick two.


I complained about getting a foil in my last Pick Two last month and got the same reply. The problem I have with it is that their own product description clearly states the Pick Two is supposed include one deluxe sample: "Receive two samples for free by spending $35+ on any full-size products from the shop. It includes one deluxe sample and one standard sample". If you want to start claiming it is just a random add-on bonus, update your listing!

I just placed an order last night with a Pick Two so I am curious to see what it will end up being.


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 30, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> @@girlwithclass "We're pick two twins": I got the Dr. Hauschka Regeneration Serum and Creme and a 3ml sachet of Hairkop Obliphica Treatment Hair Serum.
> 
> And yes, my Dr. Hauschka samples are expired too. They expired in September.
> 
> Nice one, BB.


Wow.. just wow. You would think it would be a priority for them to investigate that further and pull the expired samples -.- I e-mailed them about it a while ago to bring it to their attention. I hope anyone else who received expired samples will write in as well!


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 30, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> How do I check the expiration date? My only complaint is one of the foils is for a product BB doesn't even sell...so what if I liked it and wanted to buy it?!


The expiration date should be on the back of the foil packets along the side. Mine expired in September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Oct 30, 2014)

I got 2 tiny foil packets of Dr hauschka (.05 oz) face serum and a ketchup packet of Obliphica shampoo. What happened to deluxe samples? I'm irked...


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 30, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> The expiration date should be on the back of the foil packets along the side. Mine expired in September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So I used one last night without checking...just checked the date after your comment...they're expired  &lt;_&lt; gross


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 30, 2014)

Holy cow guys I actually got a decent (for me) pick 2:

Ruffian naked nail polish and

Supergoop hand cream!

Anything other than foils are a win for me.


----------



## Wida (Oct 31, 2014)

I did write to ask if foil samples were now going to be the normal for the mystery pack and suggested if that was the case, they may want to update the wording on the mystery pack description. I was offered a very canned "we're sorry you were disappointed" email and 40 points - which is just a random amount. I have always looked forward to the sample packs and have always gotten awesome ones, and I really hope that foil packets are not the new normal.


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think as consumers we should voice our opinions and issues to them as they happen.  

I agree that they need to re-word the whole pick 2 if they are going to be just handing out foils (and expired ones at that.)  

Maybe they are trying to do away with the pick two or hope that newer customers won't know any better.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm just catching up on this thread as I was swampt with work and life in general for past couple of weeks... anyways, couple of weeks ago I got my 40% order and I felt like I won a lottery.  



I placed another order earlier this week (did someone mention low-buy?), can't wait to see what this one will bring.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 1, 2014)

i just got the mini shisheido ultimune power infusing concentrate and benefit gimme brow.  this is the best pick two i've gotten in recent memory. keep up the good work birchbox warehouse! i can't believe i said "good" and "warehouse" in one sentence.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 1, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i just got the mini shisheido ultimune power infusing concentrate and benefit gimme brow.  this is the best pick two i've gotten in recent memory. keep up the good work birchbox warehouse! i can't believe i said "good" and "warehouse" in one sentence.


I also just realized that the size of the gimme brow they gave me is worth $22.  I think this makes up for all of the [email protected]* pick twos they have given me recently. I hope that everyone else gets awesome pick twos like this one.


----------



## Auntboo (Nov 2, 2014)

Mine came - I got a Ruffian polish and Ruffian polish remover pad. It almost seemed like a mini gift set!


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 2, 2014)

Mine was pretty good a Hydration lock Chapstick and the THIRD time receiving a Catherine Malandrino perfume.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been annoyed with my pick 2s as well. Last week I received two mini fragrances that smelled bad.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 2, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I also just realized that the size of the gimme brow they gave me is worth $22.  I think this makes up for all of the [email protected]* pick twos they have given me recently. I hope that everyone else gets awesome pick twos like this one.


I love my Gimme Brow!  I even have a backup!  Can't.  Run.  Out.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 5, 2014)

Whatever ya'll said to Birchbox worked....My latest pick two are both deluxe items: Acure Scrub and Perlier Smoothing Hand Cream!  I'm so thrilled I might even place more orders!


----------



## liilak (Nov 5, 2014)

I got thebalm's Stainiac and  harvey prince's Ageless perfume with my recent order, not bad.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 5, 2014)

Lucky girls...I just received 3 packets of shampoo.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 5, 2014)

I got Dual-Ended Chapstick and Price Harvey Hello Lotion. 

Must resist the temptation of placing another order just to spin the wheel again


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 5, 2014)

In the past two months I've received great items in pick two packs- Harvey Prince lotion, Apothika lotion, bronzer and the Cynthia Rowley Sugar lipgloss (which I love on top of the Model Co Kitty lipstick!) so I guess it was time for something not so exciting. Two separate packages, both with foils of hair conditioners from Obliphica. Four different samples of hair conditioners...really? Sets of shampoo and conditioner would have been nicer at least.


----------



## EdieEm (Nov 5, 2014)

ONLY ONE OF MY TWO SAMPLES IS IN FOIL. I GENUINELY THOUGHT THIS DAY WOULD NEVER COME. (Gently caresses tiny Dr. Jart BB tube.)


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 5, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Lucky girls...I just received 3 packets of shampoo.


Yup same here!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 5, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Yup same here!


Oh no! I'm returning my purchase anyway so that pick 2 is getting sent back as well!


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 5, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Mine was pretty good a Hydration lock Chapstick and the THIRD time receiving a Catherine Malandrino perfume.[/quot
> 
> Oh, I love CM perfumes. Super jelly. I got sham poo and a masque. Womp womp


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 6, 2014)

I sent them an email explaining that I got three shampoo "foils" and then included the exact text from the mystery sample pack from the bonus shop  that states "It includes one deluxe sample and one standard sized sample" and kindly suggested that if what I received were the items that were going to be sent to revise the wording and not put a 10 value on them. I also said I didn't want or need additional samples sent, I just wanted to let them know their info was incorrect based on what I received. The response was, "We're sorry, I'm sending out a new sample pack!"  I am wondering what THAT costs them?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 6, 2014)

EdieEm said:


> ONLY ONE OF MY TWO SAMPLES IS IN FOIL. I GENUINELY THOUGHT THIS DAY WOULD NEVER COME. (Gently caresses tiny Dr. Jart BB tube.)


Bah after two good pick two's I got the dreaded foil of the same hair mask/treatment I already have 2 of and the Dr Jart BB cream, but it's too light for me.  

I pressed my luck by placing 3 orders and hoping for 3 awesome pick 2's.  Oh well, can't win 'em all.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 6, 2014)

Halfway decent Pick Two!

Hairkop foil (UUUUUUUUGGGGGHHHH), but at least it's shampoo this time, so I can pair it with one of the Hairkop Mask/Conditioner foils.

And a Ruffian polish in Naked!  Painting my nails with it ASAP!  (I've been wanting a nude polish for awhile, but every one I look at in person is too brownish or dark.  This looks like a PERFECT pinky nude!  Wasn't Katia just saying that nude polish is in?  (in the Vanity Affair Holiday Box video)

I'm happy.  Even if the BIGGEST item from I ordered is freakin' missing! (emailed them about the missing item, included a grumpy little postscript about another Hairkop foil)  Hopefully it's sent out soon!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 6, 2014)

@ I also got Ruffian Naked!! Along with a Pixi Balm in Honey Nectar. I think I got that color in my box a few months back and it looked like crap on me, hopefully I can find it a new home!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 6, 2014)

@@rachelshine YAY!  I'm loving it (just pained my nails!) but it's freaking me out a bit because it matches my skin almost exactly and it kinda looks like I don't have nails....  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  SPOOKY!!!

Was the Pixi balm your other item?  That's an awesome Pick Two!


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm hoping to get Honey Nectar in a Pick 2 soon! I would love the Ruffian too.


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sigh. Two more Pick Twos, and moooooooore Hairkop. One pack was two Hairkop foils and a Color Club nail art thingy, the other was a 100% Pure ketchup packet and a Vasanti. At least there were deluxe samples in each, but I swear that if Christmas shopping didn't need to happen, I'd put off placing more orders until I didn't see anyone getting the dreaded Hairkop anymore.

Side note: I have now typed "Hairkop" so much that my spell-check recognizes it, and that's just sad.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 6, 2014)

I emailed them about my Dr. Hausschk (whatever it is lol) being expired and they are sending me a new pack, so hopefully it is one of the good ones I've been seeing and not more single use packets (and hopefully nothing expired).


----------



## JC327 (Nov 6, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> My latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that hair powder.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 6, 2014)

I hopethey keep in mind to send me a deluxe sample with my latest order.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 7, 2014)

So. Birchbox overnighted me my replacement Pick 2 (seriously, why do they do this?!?! I would be more than happy to wait normal shipping time). My pick two was better than my other since, 1. there was a deluxe sample and 2. nothing was expired!

I got a Hairkop conditioner (last time it was the mask) and a tube of the Harvey Prince Liquid Loofah, which I am fine with. It was sent in boxes a couple months ago and I had wanted to try it then, but didn't get it.

Maybe not the absolute best Pick 2, but this is definitely what I would expect a pick 2 to be.


----------



## rwikene (Nov 10, 2014)

I just got my pick two today and it was actually a pick 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Another hairkop serum packet (I have 3 already), Ruffian naked polish, and Yu-Be moisturizing skin cream (this sample is tiny and smells like menthol. It is pretty moisturizing though)

I would not have picked out the polish color, but I'm not  hating it either. I think it will be the perfect base for glitter top coats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm happy!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 10, 2014)

Got my Vanity Affair LE box today.  Pick2:

Harvey Prince ageless body cream 15 mL tube

Laqa and Co. lip lube; don't know what the color is but it's the magenta-looking one

This is probably the best pick2 I've gotten.  I don't hate the body cream scent, though it's a bit strong.  I like the lip lube color a lot.  No foils, either!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Got my Vanity Affair LE box today.  Pick2:
> 
> Harvey Prince ageless body cream 15 mL tube
> 
> ...


Wow. I just got more foils of shampoo.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 10, 2014)

I got a pick two today with my Vanity Affair box.  It was Marcelle BB Cream in Golden Glow and Hairkop Extreme Shine Nourishing Condishioner.  Boooooooo!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 11, 2014)

I have three pick twos coming this week. I hope I get ay least one good one.


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 11, 2014)

seriously.  I have an order in my cart, but if it's going to be more Hairkop, I don't think I even want to bother.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 11, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> seriously.  I have an order in my cart, but if it's going to be more Hairkop, I don't think I even want to bother.


I just got 4 more packs of it yesterday.


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 11, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I just got 4 more packs of it yesterday.


D: Yikes!   Yeah, I think I'll grab a men's pick2 instead.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 11, 2014)

So...I got my replacement pick 2 for the 3 pack of Hairkop shampoo that I got and complained to BB about and it was a Dr.Jart BB cream and a, wait for it... ANOTHER Hairkop shampoo!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 11, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> So...I got my replacement pick 2 for the 3 pack of Hairkop shampoo that I got and complained to BB about and it was a Dr.Jart BB cream and a, wait for it... ANOTHER Hairkop shampoo!


Same thing happened to me yesterday. I received 3 replacement packs, and 4 out of the 6 samples were Hairkop. I got 100 points out of it.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 11, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> D: Yikes!   Yeah, I think I'll grab a men's pick2 instead.


the men's pick two might be plant oil and french milled soap. you've been warned, lol


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 11, 2014)

Geez, they have nine cat lives worth of hairkop samples to give out, smh.


----------



## catipa (Nov 12, 2014)

I got mereadesso all-in-one moisturizer, it is a nice size packet and will most likely get 3-4 uses out of it-okay I guess.

Hairkop conditioner-my first one yet, so I guess it was my turn


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 12, 2014)

catipa said:


> I got mereadesso all-in-one moisturizer, it is a nice size packet and will most likely get 3-4 uses out of it-okay I guess.


I used that packet for nearly a month!  It is a great product but way too spendy for me--that packet costs over $20 if I remember correctly.


----------



## catipa (Nov 12, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I used that packet for nearly a month!  It is a great product but way too spendy for me--that packet costs over $20 if I remember correctly.


Thanks!  I guess a little will really go a long way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Nov 12, 2014)

That's actually an amazingly high value PYS!



catipa said:


> I got mereadesso all-in-one moisturizer, it is a nice size packet and will most likely get 3-4 uses out of it-okay I guess.
> 
> Hairkop conditioner-my first one yet, so I guess it was my turn


----------



## liilak (Nov 12, 2014)

Recently with my Homespun LE box I got 2 hairkop foils and a 1oz tube of Acure Day Cream.  Pretty happy with it.

[ETA] and I just checked Birchbox.com to see that my 1 oz sample is worth about $10!  Whoa that's the first time I've gotten something so high value.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 12, 2014)

I got a Hairkop foil and a pretty Color Club polish. I'm OK with it.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 13, 2014)

This was the mystery sample pack that came with my order today. 







Womp womp. 

Debating whether or not I should even bother to email them.


----------



## liilak (Nov 13, 2014)

Email them!  



ikecarus said:


> This was the mystery sample pack that came with my order today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 13, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Debating whether or not I should even bother to email them.


I agree with @liilak.  E-mail them.  I got a pick2 with two Hairkop foils (shampoo) and 2 100% Pure ketchup packets of moisturizer.  I complained and they sent me a replacement (Vasanti something or other and Catherine Malandrino (sp?) perfume).


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 13, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> This was the mystery sample pack that came with my order today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do ittttttttttttttttt! i did and i got to pick two samples from their bonus shop page.


----------



## badkitty6 (Nov 13, 2014)

Those were the same two samples I got.  They were so small that at first I thought they'd forgotten to include them, and I almost threw them out!  Perhaps I should email them as well....


----------



## casey anne (Nov 13, 2014)

Well just got the 2nd world's worst pick 2 - That ridiculous body wash packet from 100% Pure and a silver Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (I've only received like 10 of those).


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 13, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Well just got the 2nd world's worst pick 2 - That ridiculous body wash packet from 100% Pure and a silver Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (I've only received like 10 of those).


Unfortunately, I'm sure they'll say the eyeliner is a multi-use sample so they probably won't replace it.

I got one of those eyeliners in a regular box.  I still haven't used it.  (But I don't like eyeliner pencils, my eyelids are too oily for them.)


----------



## casey anne (Nov 13, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Unfortunately, I'm sure they'll say the eyeliner is a multi-use sample so they probably won't replace it.
> 
> I got one of those eyeliners in a regular box.  I still haven't used it.  (But I don't like eyeliner pencils, my eyelids are too oily for them.)


Oh, I know and I won't ask for a replacement. I've literally received like 10 of those things already!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 13, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> This was the mystery sample pack that came with my order today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I got in my order yesterday. Today was slightly better. I got the Hairkop leave in conditioner and an Atelier Vanilla Insensee sample.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 13, 2014)

Got two hairkop foils as well- leave in conditioner and serum. I emailed them so I'll see what thy say


----------



## rhibrew (Nov 13, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> This was the mystery sample pack that came with my order today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same exact sample pack and e-mailed them, I am just glad that it's on my secondary account, so I've never had to contact them about anything on it before.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 13, 2014)

I got a Cotz sunscreen &amp; Hairkop treatment oil as my pick 2.  I was annoyed with the Hairkop foil packet (and I'm *always* annoyed to get Cotz. . .I used to sub to Blush Mystery box and got those in every box), but then I saw someone post that it has a $10 value.  Sure enough. . it's 1 oz and the 4 oz bottle is over $40!  

I think it would be better received if it was in packaging that makes it easier to transport. . foil packs can be so messy.  However. . I appreciate getting two samples with just a $35 purchase when I have to spend $100 at Sephora just to get one.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 14, 2014)

liilak said:


> Email them!





SneakyBurrito said:


> I agree with @liilak.  E-mail them.  I got a pick2 with two Hairkop foils (shampoo) and 2 100% Pure ketchup packets of moisturizer.  I complained and they sent me a replacement (Vasanti something or other and Catherine Malandrino (sp?) perfume).





nc42 said:


> do ittttttttttttttttt! i did and i got to pick two samples from their bonus shop page.


Hahaha I love MUT! I did end up emailing them and they sent out a new sample pack. I'll have to wait and see what my replacement will include. XD


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 14, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I'll have to wait and see what my replacement will include. XD


You might not have to wait too long.  When they sent me a replacement, it was like next day air or something.


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 14, 2014)

I came home from work yesterday to find a large-ish box on my doorstep from Birchbox. I received my monthly sub box last week, and I haven't ordered anything from them for quite a while. At first I got excited thinking it was a surprise Aces Gift or something! But no, it was just a box filled with shampoo/conditioner foil samples. There were 7 individual zip-loc bags inside the box, each of them with one foil packet shampoo and one foil packet conditioner. I have no idea where this came from or why?


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 14, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I came home from work yesterday to find a large-ish box on my doorstep from Birchbox. I received my monthly sub box last week, and I haven't ordered anything from them for quite a while. At first I got excited thinking it was a surprise Aces Gift or something! But no, it was just a box filled with shampoo/conditioner foil samples. There were 7 individual zip-loc bags inside the box, each of them with one foil packet shampoo and one foil packet conditioner. I have no idea where this came from or why?


That's so strange! Maybe they're just randomly unloading all of the Hairkop now  :lol:


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 14, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I came home from work yesterday to find a large-ish box on my doorstep from Birchbox. I received my monthly sub box last week, and I haven't ordered anything from them for quite a while. At first I got excited thinking it was a surprise Aces Gift or something! But no, it was just a box filled with shampoo/conditioner foil samples. There were 7 individual zip-loc bags inside the box, each of them with one foil packet shampoo and one foil packet conditioner. I have no idea where this came from or why?


Did you ask for a replacement sample pack?  Or complain about anything recently?

Maybe this is their way of getting even.  If so, I should expect a similar box any day now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

At least with 7 foils of each, you'd be able to use it long enough to decide if you liked it.  Although I don't even think they sell that stuff in their shop, so I'm not sure what good it's doing them.


----------



## maramaow (Nov 14, 2014)

hey so i got this email



> Thanks for referring a friend to Birchbox!
> 
> Because you referred and your friend subscribed during our Mystery Sample Pack promotion, you will be receiving one in 4-6 weeks! Your Mystery Sample Pack is comprised of 2 samples and you'll have to open it to find out! We hope you enjoy!
> 
> ...


but i definitely havent referred any friends, lol. do you think i'll actually get the mystery pack for having done absolutely nothing?


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 14, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I came home from work yesterday to find a large-ish box on my doorstep from Birchbox. I received my monthly sub box last week, and I haven't ordered anything from them for quite a while. At first I got excited thinking it was a surprise Aces Gift or something! But no, it was just a box filled with shampoo/conditioner foil samples. There were 7 individual zip-loc bags inside the box, each of them with one foil packet shampoo and one foil packet conditioner. I have no idea where this came from or why?


This made me giggle. Oh Birchbox.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 14, 2014)

maramaow said:


> but i definitely havent referred any friends, lol. do you think i'll actually get the mystery pack for having done absolutely nothing?


I referred myself when signing up a second account.  Maybe I'll get one, too.  (Great...)


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 14, 2014)

OMG Guys!  Guess what?!?!?  No, you'll never guess....

Today I got a pick2  of..........................................................................................HAIRKOP!  wow.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 14, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I came home from work yesterday to find a large-ish box on my doorstep from Birchbox. I received my monthly sub box last week, and I haven't ordered anything from them for quite a while. At first I got excited thinking it was a surprise Aces Gift or something! But no, it was just a box filled with shampoo/conditioner foil samples. There were 7 individual zip-loc bags inside the box, each of them with one foil packet shampoo and one foil packet conditioner. I have no idea where this came from or why?


negl I'm laughing so hard right now XD


----------



## liilak (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe this is their passive aggressive way of getting revenge on you for emailing them about replacement pick 2s or something, ha ha ha. 



Rachel S said:


> I came home from work yesterday to find a large-ish box on my doorstep from Birchbox. I received my monthly sub box last week, and I haven't ordered anything from them for quite a while. At first I got excited thinking it was a surprise Aces Gift or something! But no, it was just a box filled with shampoo/conditioner foil samples. There were 7 individual zip-loc bags inside the box, each of them with one foil packet shampoo and one foil packet conditioner. I have no idea where this came from or why?


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 14, 2014)

Haha I have never once emailed them about my pick 2's... Soo I don't think that's it! Though it would be a hilarious revenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But now that someone posted about getting a pick 2 pack for referring a friend.... I'm wondering if that is it? I've referred a lot of people lately, so maybe I earned a pick 2 sample for each one? Even though the invoice says it was for spending $35. I mean if that is what it is, they could've at least sent a variety of samples! Ah well, it made me laugh anyway.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 14, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Haha I have never once emailed them about my pick 2's... Soo I don't think that's it! Though it would be a hilarious revenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's the kind of thing I'd do if I worked there and was in a passive-aggressive mood.  (It's probably good I don't work in any kind of customer service.  I would get fired really fast.  The one time I worked as a cashier -- first summer job out of high school -- some lady made me angry and I did a price check over the intercom so the whole store could hear on some feminine hygiene product she was buying.  After that, I stuck to office and chemical lab jobs...)

I don't have any Birchbox packages showing up in MyUPS.  I did only one referral, though (myself, and that was just last weekend).

They must have like a whole shipping container full of just Hairkop samples.  I mean, think of the number of subscribers.  Only a small portion of them participate here.  And yet just about everyone here has gotten some of those foils.  Surely they have to run out sometime.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 14, 2014)

I want an awesome pick two....please!

Does anyone else miss when you really could pick two samples????

I would love the return of that.

Of course keeping the mystery two as an option for those who love a surprise.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, third time was not the charm. I got my third order today and my pick two was two hairkop foils. Ugh! They still have not returned my email from the first double foils I got. What is the deal!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 14, 2014)

I got 3 foil packs today.  Lucky me  &lt;_&lt;

Hairkop hair serum

Dr. Hauschka regeneration serum

Dr. Hauschka regeneration creme

At least my order shipped super fast.  I ordered on Tuesday &amp; it arrived today (Friday).


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 14, 2014)

I also got a pick 2 today that was two Hairkop foils. So sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll email them about it tomorrow because I don't feel like thinking about it anymore today.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 14, 2014)

2 Hairkop foils. Wth is going on, ugh I can't wait till they run out of these.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2014)

Got a pick 2 today and got the evil hairkop foils.  I have another order that should be here tomorrow or Monday so can't wait for that.  

I guess the upside is I have never gotten the purple kind before just the conditioner and oil in the orange foils.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 14, 2014)

Why did I just make an order? Ugh. I was thinking about hand cream and chocolate and I forgot to care what might be in my mystery pack.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 14, 2014)

I got Temptu Highlighter (which I JUST got in my October box!) and No. 4 Prep and Comb Spray. At least their not foil packets, but their still not anything I want either. Their Mystery Sample packs suck so bad.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2014)

so they have 18 cats lives worth of these damn haricot foils, not 9 as i stated in an earlier post. wtf birchbox? 

i was laughing hysterically about the amount of foils i saw in this thread. this thread should be changed to "when will they finally get rid of these stupid hairkop foils", lol


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2014)

nc42 said:


> so they have 18 cats lives worth of these damn haricot foils, not 9 as i stated in an earlier post. wtf birchbox?
> 
> i was laughing hysterically about the amount of foils i saw in this thread. this thread should be changed to "when will they finally get rid of these stupid hairkop foils", lol


They probably have it in their policy and procedures "when a Customer complains about Hairkop foil packets, immediately notify the warehouse to send 7 foils overnight to their house."  We will drown them in foils.


----------



## liilak (Nov 15, 2014)

Hairkop isn't even sold on Birchbox.com so I don't understand how that is a useful sample of anything.  If I'm getting that in my package tomorrow I'm gonna have to write a strongly worded email.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2014)

lovepink said:


> They probably have it in their policy and procedures "when a Customer complains about Hairkop foil packets, immediately notify the warehouse to send 7 foils overnight to their house."  We will drown them in foils.


LOL.  I'm going to get bbx man sample packs for the time being.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay, so... update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wrote in and they overnighted a new sample pack to me and guess what was inside? Yet another Hairkop foil, lmao. At least the other item was Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee, which is one of my favorites! But I'm still laughing at the fact that I got yet another Hairkop foil. XD


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 15, 2014)

liilak said:


> Hairkop isn't even sold on Birchbox.com so I don't understand how that is a useful sample of anything. If I'm getting that in my package tomorrow I'm gonna have to write a strongly worded email.


I randomly discovered yesterday that it actually is sold in the BB store... it's just listed under "Obliphica" instead of "Hairkop." (Not that I would ever need to buy a full size, since I could float Noah's ark in a sea of the samples I've received.)


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2014)

if i get the plant oil and little round soap in my men's pick two, i'm going to scream, and then contact their customer service. i got it two times in a row already, but it beats that hairkop crap.


----------



## liilak (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should email them or let it go.  I got another Hairkop foil and the tiniest little serum bottle which is one use only, if that..  If it's not in a foil it's considered deluxe right?  The discrepancy in all of this is so maddening.  I always round up my purchases to $35 so I can add on a pack and this is just annoying.


----------



## liilak (Nov 15, 2014)

Also I noticed the Hairkop foils are mislabeled:  they're .5 oz not 1.01 oz.


----------



## EdieEm (Nov 15, 2014)

Seriously, I'm starting to worry about the world supply of sea buckthorn. I'm pretty sure I have most of it at my house now.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2014)

Second BB order of the week and I got another Hairkop foil but an acutal deluxe sample!  They do exist!  If only you believe!


----------



## SammyP (Nov 15, 2014)

For anyone looking to trade their orange foil Hairkop serums, look in the November Birchbox trades.  I really love this serum.


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 15, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Second BB order of the week and I got another Hairkop foil but an acutal deluxe sample! They do exist! If only you believe!


Just got the same exact pick-two with my order that arrived today! lol

Yesterday I received an order that came with a little Color Club polish (Reign in Spain, I believe? Which I already have) and a little sample vial of Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensée. Which is a pretty awesome pick-two.. considering all of the Hairkop I've received.. but it came with my order of the Atelier Miniature Duo (Vanille Insensée &amp; Orange Sanguine) haha


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 15, 2014)

I got a great pick 2 yesterday, two Cynthia Rowley products, black eyeliner and a lipgloss mini. CR and Bobbi Brown are the only black liners I use, and I only use them on my upper inside waterline ( not above the lashes) , so it will last until I'm dead I reckon.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 16, 2014)

You know what's so sad? I actually tried one of my one bajillion Hairkop orange foils on my hair last night and it really seems to be a good product for my hair....but I kind of hate it just on principle! If they would just put a deluxe sample with these blasted foils like they are supposed to, it wouldn't bother me.

I don't even bother to try to have my orders over $35 anymore (I'm Aces, so free shipping anyhow) because I'm worried my brain will explode if I open up one more box to find Hairkop foils.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 16, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> I actually tried one of my one bajillion Hairkop orange foils on my hair last night and it really seems to be a good product for my hair


I'll admit to liking the shampoo.  (I recently did a whole week where I tried to use foil packets for everything.  Just to cut down on the number of foil packets cluttering up my place.  Of course I've gotten a bunch more foils as the freebies in Ulta orders in the last month so I'm back to where I started.)


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 16, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Well just got the 2nd world's worst pick 2 - That ridiculous body wash packet from 100% Pure and a silver Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (I've only received like 10 of those).


This is an ok Pick 2 in my opinion! BB refuses to send me the silver eyeliner, only the black. I want the silver, BB gods!


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 17, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I also got a pick 2 today that was two Hairkop foils. So sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll email them about it tomorrow because I don't feel like thinking about it anymore today.


I just called about my foils and they are shipping me a replacement pick 2. As soon as I started to mention that my pick 2 was two foils of conditioner, she started to laugh, so I can only imagine how many calls and emails they are getting about this issue.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 17, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> As soon as I started to mention that my pick 2 was two foils of conditioner, she started to laugh, so I can only imagine how many calls and emails they are getting about this issue.


And yet, is that going to translate into any kind of action on their part?  They must be losing a lot of money doing UPS Next Day Air to replace all the hundreds of foil Hairkop packets they've been sending out...


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 17, 2014)

I got a great men's pick 2! A Hans De Fuko Claymation in the little jar and LSTN headphones in Cherry Wood. Those headphones are $50 on their website!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 17, 2014)

ItsASubInABox said:


> I got a great men's pick 2! A Hans De Fuko Claymation in the little jar and LSTN headphones in Cherry Wood. Those headphones are $50 on their website!


omg that is amazing! i am getting a men's pick two as well and I hope it's the same thing you got!

my women's skull candy headphones I got via birchbox during the promo stopped working in one ear last week so I sent them back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 17, 2014)

Another Hairkop for me today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  when will they ever run out of these things?!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 17, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Another Hairkop for me today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  when will they ever run out of these things?!


my condolences. i'm going to need hairkop to become an extinct product in the birchbox warehouse.


----------



## jewdiful (Nov 17, 2014)

Yep, more Hairkop... my most recent BB shop order (for the Vanity Affair box, which I LOVE!) contained ONE serum foil. I emailed CS and was sent a new one, which arrived today - two Hairkop foils. I wasn't going to complain about it but screw that, they deserve as many complaints as possible about this.

Send a Hairkop foil for one of the two items until they run out, sure... but at least include a non-Hairkop deluxe sample for the other item! Or pull the pick-twos, imo. I'd be fine with getting only foils if they sent multiples of each Hairkop (that would turn a regular sample into a deluxe one, in my eyes) and the other sample was a different brand... or one Hairkop in a pick-two with a deluxe size of a completely different brand. But nothing but two Hairkop foils for most of the sample packs being sent in within the same few weeks/month? That's not cool to me, it shouldn't be used as a way for Birchbox to unload unwanted samples.


----------



## liilak (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes complain!  

I was nervous about emailing them in the past... but I've ordered more than 10 times from Birchbox and I think only one of those times I didn't get a hairkop foil



jewdiful said:


> Yep, more Hairkop... my most recent BB shop order (for the Vanity Affair box, which I LOVE!) contained ONE serum foil. I emailed CS and was sent a new one, which arrived today - two Hairkop foils. I wasn't going to complain about it but screw that, they deserve as many complaints as possible about this.
> 
> Send a Hairkop foil for one of the two items until they run out, sure... but at least include a non-Hairkop deluxe sample for the other item! Or pull the pick-twos, imo. I'd be fine with getting only foils if they sent multiples of each Hairkop (that would turn a regular sample into a deluxe one, in my eyes) and the other sample was a different brand... or one Hairkop in a pick-two with a deluxe size of a completely different brand. But nothing but two Hairkop foils for most of the sample packs being sent in within the same few weeks/month? That's not cool to me, it shouldn't be used as a way for Birchbox to unload unwanted samples.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm planning to get my secret Santa gift from

Birchbox but I really want to wait until Ty have new pick twos. I got two hairkop foils last week and costumer service just responsed today that they will see what they can do. I really hope they send me a decent replacement!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 17, 2014)

2 hairkop foils... urghhhh will it ever end?!?!?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 17, 2014)

angienharry said:


> 2 hairkop foils... urghhhh will it ever end?!?!?


neverrrrrrrrrrrrr

i'm kidding. i hope.


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 17, 2014)

angienharry said:


> 2 hairkop foils... urghhhh will it ever end?!?!?


To make up for your two Hairkop foil pick 2, they will send you a replacement pick 2 of... Two more Hairkop foils!!


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 17, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> To make up for your two Hairkop foil pick 2, they will send you a replacement pick 2 of... Two more Hairkop foils!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

My pick 2 was kind of lame, but at least it had no foils or conditioner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got the Harvey Prince Ageless body wash and the Temptu highlighter. I hate the temptu (way too dark to be any sort of highlight on me) but I like Ageless, so happy to try the body wash!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 17, 2014)

Good news - no hairkop in my order today. Bad news - two Dr. Hauska foils. Sigh... 3 out of my last 4 orders had two foils. I give up. I do have one replacement pick two coming my way, but I honestly don't want to deal with emailing them on the other two orders. Whatever...I know I won't be adding to my orders to get pick twos in the future.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 17, 2014)

Got my pick 2 Hairkop foils today.  Regular conditioner and leave-in conditioner, such variety!  :laughno:

I'll be emailing them tomorrow.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 18, 2014)

Placed an order a couple days ago and went with a men's pick two. Hopefully that means I am safe!


----------



## rhibrew (Nov 18, 2014)

I e-mailed them last week about my hairkop pick two and received and e-mail back saying I could chose an item from the bonus shop, I chose the Liz Earle Hot Cloth kit, which means I will finally receive it in one of my boxes next month as well.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 18, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Whatever...I know I won't be adding to my orders to get pick twos in the future.


Maybe that's what they want -- for people to stop ordering pick 2s.  But they decided to be sneaky and unload all 400,000,000 of their Hairkop (and other) foils instead of just removing the option from the bonus shop.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 18, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Maybe that's what they want -- for people to stop ordering pick 2s.  But they decided to be sneaky and unload all 400,000,000 of their Hairkop (and other) foils instead of just removing the option from the bonus shop.


If they want us to stop ordering those pick twos, why are they featured in the narvar thingie?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 18, 2014)

nc42 said:


> If they want us to stop ordering those pick twos, why are they featured in the narvar thingie?


I've still never actually seen the narvar thing (at least, I haven't seen anything that looks like what Julep's narvar looks like).  Birchbox tracking doesn't look any different for me (assume that's what you're referring to, though I could definitely be missing/misinterpreting something) than it did six months ago.

Although I kind of meant my earlier post as a joke, I just really don't get why they keep sending all these foils, when they get complaints every single day about the foils, when the CS reps laugh about it as if they're quite familiar with the problem, when they are sending replacements via next-day air, when they are allowing people to pick stuff from the bonus shop, etc.  (If they wanted to get rid of foils, they could throw them into our boxes as extras for everyone who didn't opt out of foil extras.)  As I think you pointed out awhile back, we pay $10 a month for our boxes with 5-7 samples in them, so the value is off if we are getting 2 (or even 4) foils in a pick2.


----------



## kgirl42 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ugh. Got two Hairkop foils last week, emailed CS, they sent me my replacement via 2-day shipping, and it was literally the same two Hairkop foils. I wasn't going to bother complaining again, but now after reading that it's happening to everyone else, I think I will. This is getting ridiculous! They could easily dump those things in all the December boxes as a "bonus" item if they just need to get rid of them (not that I'd wish that fate on the entire Birchbox community, but at least it would quickly end Hairkop's reign of terror). It must be getting so expensive for them to 2-day ship so many replacements!


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 19, 2014)

kgirl42 said:


> It must be getting so expensive for them to 2-day ship so many replacements!


I wonder how much of a problem it really is for them, though... I think sometimes we forget that we MUT people are kind of the knowiest of the in-the-know. How many BB members just don't know any better to complain about it, or don't place orders often enough to have noticed a pattern, and don't read message boards to see that it's happening to everyone? I bet it's really not as epic a problem for them as it seems to us it should be. Unfortunately.


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 19, 2014)

Where is the option for the men's pick two??


----------



## meganbernadette (Nov 19, 2014)

I joined the hairkop foil club... with my most recent order I was sent 2 foils of the same hairkop product as my mystery sample pack. I wrote to customer service and they're shipping a new pick 2. Its coming from the same warehouse and I'm 99% expecting it to be more hairkop based on what everyone else is saying here. When will they learn? LOL


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 19, 2014)

lovelockdown said:


> Where is the option for the men's pick two??


Shop Men's

Bonus Shop

1st Item


----------



## amberchap (Nov 19, 2014)

More foils..ugh One from an order and the other two mystery packs were from referral bonuses.


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 19, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Shop Men's
> 
> Bonus Shop
> 
> 1st Item


Thank you.

Also I had no idea what those annoying foil samples were until reading this forum yesterday. Today I got an order from birchbox and received them as well.   :wacko2:


----------



## Beckilg (Nov 19, 2014)

Official member of the hairkop foil club.

Silly. Worth emailing? Or do they just send more?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 19, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> Silly. Worth emailing? Or do they just send more?


I only got the foils once.  I e-mailed and they sent me out a replacement that was NOT hairkop.  (It was two samples I'd already received in boxes, but they were both multi-use/resealable, so I figured they'd satisfied their obligation.)  My last pick2 was good (and not hairkop).  So I say go for it.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2014)

got my men's pick two and i was hoping there would be headphones involved. oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it's better than that hairkop crap everyone's been getting. 

i got an atelier cologne sample and a billy jealousy peppermint scrub. i'm happy with this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

let's strike and stop adding women's pick twos and get men's pick twos instead *raises fist*


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2014)

nc42 said:


> got my men's pick two and i was hoping there would be headphones involved. oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> it's better than that hairkop crap everyone's been getting.
> 
> ...


links to my pick two items in case anyone is interested: the scrub smells great. if you are obsessed with peppermint, you'd love this.

https://www.birchbox.com/men/billy-jealousy-adrenaline-junkie

https://www.birchbox.com/men/atelier-cologne-vetiver-30-ml


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 19, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> Official member of the hairkop foil club.
> 
> Silly. Worth emailing? Or do they just send more?


Well, in my case, emailing about my double foils just got me another set of double foils. Exact. same. foils. Sheesh...I am so over this!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 19, 2014)

nc42 said:


> got my men's pick two and i was hoping there would be headphones involved. oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> it's better than that hairkop crap everyone's been getting.
> 
> ...


With my last order I added the men's pick two...I really hope that I get this!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> With my last order I added the men's pick two...I really hope that I get this!


i hope so too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 20, 2014)

I finally got a response on Monday about my foils- they're looking in the warehouse to see if they have a replacement pick two. As of yesterday, they were still trying to confirm a replacement is available..:


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 20, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I finally got a response on Monday about my foils- they're looking in the warehouse to see if they have a replacement pick two. As of yesterday, they were still trying to confirm a replacement is available..:


Unfortunately, the lone stock boy was buried under a tragic avalanche of Hairkop foils, and thus is unable to point the way to the few deluxe samples that the DELUXE SAMPLE SERVICE has tucked away in one tiny, remote, spider-infested corner of the warehouse. The struggle is real.


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 20, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Unfortunately, the lone stock boy was buried under a tragic avalanche of Hairkop foils, and thus is unable to point the way to the few deluxe samples that the DELUXE SAMPLE SERVICE has tucked away in one tiny, remote, spider-infested corner of the warehouse. The struggle is real.


Does the spider count as a sample?


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 20, 2014)

Got another men's pick 2: a deluxe Proper bar soap and a vial of Plant OA face oil.

Not as great as the last one, but still better than Hairkop foils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Nov 20, 2014)

Hairkop update. I tried the shampoo and hair mask today....I kinda love it!

It made my hair incredibly soft.

I wasn't a fan of the oil I tried in my last set of foils, so I didn't have high hopes but sooo glad I tried it!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2014)

I got a random pick two in the mail and I think I got it because of a referral.  I got a purple laqa lube and harvey prince ageless. nice pick two, but they're going on my trade list since i got them in previous boxes.


----------



## ChemLady (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks like I got my official membership card into the Hairkop foil club in the pick two I received today. My other deluxe sample was a color club nail polish, so at least it wasn't two of the same sample!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2014)

ItsASubInABox said:


> Got another men's pick 2: a deluxe Proper bar soap and a vial of Plant OA face oil.
> 
> Not as great as the last one, but still better than Hairkop foils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


this is a cautious yay because this is the men's version of hairkop. i got this pick two multiple times.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 20, 2014)

Latest Pick-2 ... purple Hairkop leave-in conditioner foil and 2 Dr. Hauschka foils on a foldy card. Agh. I went with Men's Pick-2 with my eyeliner order tonight. I'll probably get the Plant stuff.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 20, 2014)

nc42 said:


> this is a cautious yay because this is the men's version of hairkop. i got this pick two multiple times.


I suppose that's true! I think I've gotten it before also. At least I'll use the bar soap. I tried the plant oil today and it seemed to make my dry winter face feel a lot nicer.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 21, 2014)

nc42 said:


> this is a cautious yay because this is the men's version of hairkop. i got this pick two multiple times.


I have gotten this one too! I almost would rather have the hairkop since I would never use face oil and the soap sample isn't anything to write home about in my opinion. Fingers crossed I don't get it again.


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 21, 2014)

I got my replacement sample pack in the mail today and it's exactly the same 2 Hairkop foils I got in the original one! I emailed them to let them know, but told her I didn't want them to send another one because I'm really not interested in getting yet more of these foils.


----------



## liilak (Nov 21, 2014)

I got a Pick 2 of a single 100% ketchup packet and a Color Club Reign in Spain nail polish.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 21, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I got my replacement sample pack in the mail today and it's exactly the same 2 Hairkop foils I got in the original one! I emailed them to let them know, but told her I didn't want them to send another one because I'm really not interested in getting yet more of these foils.


Hopefully you get some points out of it!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 21, 2014)

My Pick 2 Theory - They sent all the "good ones" to those who referred a friend.


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Nov 21, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I got my replacement sample pack in the mail today and it's exactly the same 2 Hairkop foils I got in the original one! I emailed them to let them know, but told her I didn't want them to send another one because I'm really not interested in getting yet more of these foils.


Almost the same thing happened to me, except I got the Dr. Hauschka foil along with a Hairkop in the replacement pack. I've been debating whether it's even worth email again.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> My Pick 2 Theory - They sent all the "good ones" to those who referred a friend.


yup, like my laqa and harvey prince pick twos i got yesterday for referring someone.


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> My Pick 2 Theory - They sent all the "good ones" to those who referred a friend.


I ordered from BB about a month ago and got a pick 2 that didn't have any foils - an Atelier sample and evologie cleanser. The order itself wasn't too large, under $60 I think and I used points for it.  But I've only made like 3 orders from BB in the past year, since I hoard points and wait till everything I want is back in stock.  So maybe it's not that good pick 2's go out to people with referrals, but if you order less they give you better ones so you order more? And if you order a lot, they'll give you a crappy pick 2, but it doesn't matter because they know you'll order soon again even if you're pissed.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 21, 2014)

My pick 2 today:

Foil packet of Hairkop (orange)

Color Club nail polish mini in Mamba (red)

At least it wasn't 2 foil packets of the Hairkop.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 21, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Latest Pick-2 ... purple Hairkop leave-in conditioner foil and 2 Dr. Hauschka foils on a foldy card. Agh. I went with Men's Pick-2 with my eyeliner order tonight. I'll probably get the Plant stuff.


Same pick 2 today in the mail. This is the third time in a row and I have enough Hairkop stuff to swim in LOL

I decided to give up on complaining about the foil situation when they sent me foils to replace foils.

Told myself to quit ordering pick 2s but it's like gambling...always think the next one will be great


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 21, 2014)

So, yeah. Another pair of Hairkop foils. Guess I'm off to email CS so I can be sent... another pair of Hairkop foils.


----------



## liilak (Nov 21, 2014)

So my replacement Pick 2 was a Hairkop foil and a Dr Hauschka card.  

Should I email them again?!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 21, 2014)

nc42 said:


> yup, like my laqa and harvey prince pick twos i got yesterday for referring someone.


I got a Laqa and a Harvey Prince lotion when I ordered the Vanity Affair box.  At that time, I had not referred anyone.  (I later referred myself for a second account.  I have yet to see if I will get a random pick 2 for that.)


----------



## KayEss (Nov 22, 2014)

Nooooo! My men's pick two did turn out to be face oil and a soap bar sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo. Would have rather had Hairkop.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2014)

kayess said:


> Nooooo! My men's pick two did turn out to be face oil and a soap bar sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo. Would have rather had Hairkop.


Damn. All hope is lost in pick two land  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 22, 2014)

kayess said:


> Nooooo! My men's pick two did turn out to be face oil and a soap bar sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo. Would have rather had Hairkop.


Yep...that's what I got too. :/


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bahahaha


----------



## liilak (Nov 22, 2014)

It's the Hairkopocalypse


----------



## bubbalou33 (Nov 22, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Looks like I got my official membership card into the Hairkop foil club in the pick two I received today. My other deluxe sample was a color club nail polish, so at least it wasn't two of the same sample!


I got two of these exact same pick twos. The nail polish i received was Reign in Spain. One of the polishes was opened and leaking. They are sending a replacement for that one.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 22, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I ordered from BB about a month ago and got a pick 2 that didn't have any foils - an Atelier sample and evologie cleanser. The order itself wasn't too large, under $60 I think and I used points for it.  But I've only made like 3 orders from BB in the past year, since I hoard points and wait till everything I want is back in stock.  So maybe it's not that good pick 2's go out to people with referrals, but if you order less they give you better ones so you order more? And if you order a lot, they'll give you a crappy pick 2, but it doesn't matter because they know you'll order soon again even if you're pissed.


That's an interesting theory, but I doubt they are that calculating, personally. It seems like a lot of extra work to have people checking the order history before putting in the samples, and then separating the samples into "good" and "bad" piles, etc. They'd have to have extra training (even if it wasn't especially complicated). Honestly, I think there is probably just a bin or two of samples, and the people in the warehouse are supposed to throw in a deluxe and a basic one, but they usually just grab two of whatever at random. I think it's the result of less oversight/care, rather than more.

I do think that they put together special referral packs separately, because most people got the same Laqa and HP samples, and they are packaged with a special card, etc. Those things probably aren't coming from the same selection as the regular pick 2s (even if there is some overlap in items).


----------



## Weebs (Nov 22, 2014)

I received 100% pure body cream in a little foil packet, along with a mini Color Club in Reign in Spain.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 22, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I got my replacement pick 2 today - totally happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got a hair mask (love hair masks), spa therapy body lotion in sea fennel (smells great), and a Color Club Nail Art Duo in sea lavender (great color).


I would be happy with the hair mask foil or the Dr. Hauschka foils - but am hoping to get something "deluxe" as my second sample

Should arrive on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2014)

I made that meme up that I posted last night. I'm tempted to post it on the facebook wall, but my gut is saying no, lol.

*runs and hides in a corner*


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I made that meme up that I posted last night. I'm tempted to post it on the facebook wall, but my gut is saying no, lol. *runs and hides in a corner*


It made me laugh.  It really does deserve a wider audience!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 22, 2014)

Replacement pick 2 is acceptable.  Yes, there is another Hairkop leave in conditioner, but the second sample is the Color Club Reign in Spain.  Holy moly that is a bright color, but I like bright for winter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2014)

I guess birchbox is trying to get around the complaints by giving out a hairkop and a color club polish. One is a foil, and one is a deluxe.  Technically, it meets their guidelines just like the men's pick two of plant oil and a mini bar of soap.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Nov 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I made that meme up that I posted last night. I'm tempted to post it on the facebook wall, but my gut is saying no, lol.
> 
> *runs and hides in a corner*


It was hilarious! They might send you a mountain of hair kop foils in retaliation though, haha.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I made that meme up that I posted last night. I'm tempted to post it on the facebook wall, but my gut is saying no, lol.
> 
> *runs and hides in a corner*


There is nothing misleading, profane or offensive about it. And either a ton of people are going to like it, comment and bring attention to BB's page or it will largely go ignored. I think that's a win/win for you. If you do let us know so we can roll over and like it for you!


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 22, 2014)

My replacement mystery pack (for the Hairkop I received in the original order) was a Hairkop serum and the Dr. Hauschka foils.. which are EXPIRED. I am seriously so irritated with Birchbox and foilgate. I received the same mystery pack with the Hairkop serum and Dr. Hauschka foils a month ago (they were expired then as well) and I brought it to their attention yet they did nothing.. it sounds like a lot of you have even received them just recently as well :/

How could they allow this to continue for so long with all these complaints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 22, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> My replacement mystery pack (for the Hairkop I received in the original order) was a Hairkop serum and the Dr. Hauschka foils.. which are EXPIRED. I am seriously so irritated with Birchbox and foilgate. I received the same mystery pack with the Hairkop serum and Dr. Hauschka foils a month ago (they were expired then as well) and I brought it to their attention yet they did nothing.. it sounds like a lot of you have even received them just recently as well :/
> 
> How could they allow this to continue for so long with all these complaints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, crap. Now I have to check the Dr. Hauschka foils. I was just gonna use them and the Hairkop for my weekend beauty treat. Thank you for the reminder. And my hair is very short right now so the Hairkop is probably like 3 uses for me, so I was not going to contact Birchbox CS.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Well, crap. Now I have to check the Dr. Hauschka foils. I was just gonna use them and the Hairkop for my weekend beauty treat. Thank you for the reminder. And my hair is very short right now so the Hairkop is probably like 3 uses for me, so I was not going to contact Birchbox CS.


yeah, i used the little hairkop foil on my tiny curly fro and it took me three days to finish a foil. i still don't want to get a lifetime supply of these foils though, lol


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2014)

Here I go again.  This is what happens when you're bored on a Saturday evening while your husband is at work.


----------



## liilak (Nov 22, 2014)

I got the exact same thing as my replacement but I didn't notice they were expired.  Are you going to contact them?  I didn't want to be a pain but if you are I will too.



girlwithclass said:


> My replacement mystery pack (for the Hairkop I received in the original order) was a Hairkop serum and the Dr. Hauschka foils.. which are EXPIRED. I am seriously so irritated with Birchbox and foilgate. I received the same mystery pack with the Hairkop serum and Dr. Hauschka foils a month ago (they were expired then as well) and I brought it to their attention yet they did nothing.. it sounds like a lot of you have even received them just recently as well :/
> 
> How could they allow this to continue for so long with all these complaints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Nov 22, 2014)

Got two hairkop foils yesterday. Big surprise.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I made that meme up that I posted last night. I'm tempted to post it on the facebook wall, but my gut is saying no, lol.
> 
> *runs and hides in a corner*


do it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 23, 2014)

liilak said:


> I got the exact same thing as my replacement but I didn't notice they were expired. Are you going to contact them? I didn't want to be a pain but if you are I will too.


I did contact them. Mostly because I want to stress to them that they need to pull the expired samples, but the rep I spoke to added a free month to my subscription and assured me that he would be in contact with the warehouse and have it taken care of.

I don't know, not entirely happy about the resolution because I kinda feel like foilgate isn't being dealt with properly.. it's just so irritating to make a purchase over $35 just to be able to add on the sample pack (I don't know about you ladies, but the "mystery" part is half the fun - imagining you could get something really awesome to try out!) and get sent Hairkop foils and expired samples repeatedly. I am so over foilgate &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 23, 2014)

I checked the Dr. Hauschka foils. They say 9/2014 on the back. Bummer.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw that someone on IG had a picture of their Vanity Affair box, some bracelets and TWO Hairkop foils.  Their comment was that they certainly didn't think their "bonus" from Birchbox was worth the $10 listed on Birchbox's bonus shop.  The bracelets looked SUPER cute though.


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 23, 2014)

My response from CS when I told them I got foils to replace my foils (and that I didn't want another pick 2): they are sending me something she picked out for me from the office and I should watch for it in the mail


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever just paid $10 for a mystery pick two recently? I'm almost tempted to do it to see what comes. Shipping would be free with ACE. There are so many items in the Bonus Shop it makes me wonder if they are going to phase out the Mystery offer.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 23, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> My response from CS when I told them I got foils to replace my foils (and that I didn't want another pick 2): they are sending me something she picked out for me from the office and I should watch for it in the mail


But what if you don't like what she picks out? She should at least let you choose. Anyway, hope you like it. I've received horrible Pick 2s as well and I'm calling them in the morning.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Nov 24, 2014)

Two pick twos arrived today. This was a sorry for the expired sample sent to me previously. I received a Hairkop Extreme Shine Nourishing Conditioner and 22g Whish shave gel in one and in the other another Hairkop Extreme Shine Nourishing Conditioner and a 20g Vasanti BrightenUp Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator in the other. I'm happy - this is what pick twos should be, imo.


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 24, 2014)

My latest resolution: my choice of two items from the bonus shop, and a promise that the warehouse is "working on it." Meanwhile, I've got two more packages coming, and I'm already dreading the inevitable onslaught of more Hairkop.


----------



## liilak (Nov 24, 2014)

I reported the Dr Haushka as being expired and I got 50 sorry points.   Should I have pressed on?  I didn't specifically complain about getting foils replaced by foils as technically it was 2 Hauschka foils and 1 Hairkop.  I kinda rather want stuff from the bonus shop...


----------



## Jen51 (Nov 24, 2014)

In another display of customer service inconsistency, I complained about getting foils to replace foils and got 100 points.  No offer of a bonus shop goodie.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 24, 2014)

I got a great pick 2 with my annual subscription.

It came in a mini birchbox and I received:

1) a Ruffian nail polish remover towelette

2) a mini Beauty Protector protect/detangle spray

I just ran out of my thermal protectant, so this is good timing.

What a great way to kick off my introduction to Birchbox


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 24, 2014)

I placed an order in which I selected the women's mystery pick 2.  I will see if I am punished for a 4th time...


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 26, 2014)

My replacement for the two hairkop foils came yestreday- color club reign in spain and another hairkop foil. I guess I can't complain since the nail polish is deluxe. I have another one coming next week so fingers crossed I don't get more hairkop!


----------



## Kjuno (Nov 26, 2014)

Another hairkop leave in conditioner for me. But I got a color club in reign of Spain. I'm not a fan of the color. Yuck. It also has dried polish leaked all over the bottom.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> My replacement for the two hairkop foils came yestreday- color club reign in spain and another hairkop foil. I guess I can't complain since the nail polish is deluxe. I have another one coming next week so fingers crossed I don't get more hairkop!


This is the exact pack I got today. Not exciting, but at least only one foil?


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 26, 2014)

An email I sent today...     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hello,

 
I feel compelled to write about my recent experience with the last six orders that I've placed to Birchbox. Whenever I order, I try to always bump up the order so that I can include a mystery pick two add on. It's fun to get a little extra with your order. However, please note my experience below:
 
*11/9/14   107260060*  Received 2 foil samples (no deluxe samples as is stated on website). Sent an email informing customer svc and received an email back saying a new pick two was sent out (see order #107330684 below).
 
*11/9/14   107259896  *Received 2 foil samples (no deluxe samples as is stated on website). However, the order was so screwed up (to my benefit, which customer service said to keep what I had been sent in error) that I didn't send an email about the pick two.
 
*11/11/14  107284101  *Received 2 foil EXPIRED samples...seriously?
 
*11/13/14  107317147  *Received 1 foil and 1 deluxe (yay!!! See…it CAN happen!)
 
*11/14/14  107330684  *Received my new pick two that customer service ordered. SAME. EXACT. TWO. FOIL. SAMPLES!!! Really? I mean…really?
 
*11/18/14  107384259  *Sigh…guess what I received. Two foil samples. Are you ever going to run out of the Hairkop? I could condition a third world country at this point.
 
I am not writing to ask for anything (God knows I do NOT need any more Hairkop sent to me as a sorry gesture), but your warehouse issues need to be investigated. It's gotten a little ridiculous of late.

 
Thanks for letting me vent,


----------



## amberchap (Nov 26, 2014)

Got another order today more foils again. Hairkop leave in conditioner and expired Dr. Hauschka foils.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 26, 2014)

amberchap said:


> Got another order today more foils again. Hairkop leave in conditioner and expired Dr. Hauschka foils.


This is actually starting to get bizarre. Whoever is in charge of the Pick-2 distribution system (whatever that may be) needs to be told that they are doing harm to Birchbox's stellar reputation. I've seen a number of people post about ordering multiple times within a short time period. MUT people can't be the only Birchbox customers experiencing this and they don't need to read that other people are going through the same thing to get annoyed. Hell, I'd be even more annoyed thinking I was being singled out for crappy customer service. And right before holiday shopping is a heck of a time to shoot your reputation in the foot.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> This is actually starting to get bizarre. Whoever is in charge of the Pick-2 distribution system (whatever that may be) needs to be told that they are doing harm to Birchbox's stellar reputation. I've seen a number of people post about ordering multiple times within a short time period. MUT people can't be the only Birchbox customers experiencing this and they don't need to read that other people are going through the same thing to get annoyed. Hell, I'd be even more annoyed thinking I was being singled out for crappy customer service. And right before holiday shopping is a heck of a time to shoot your reputation in the foot.


Yeah, this is getting out of hand.  Eff this pick two crap, I'm going to post that damn meme on their wall.


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 26, 2014)

Got a Pick 2 yesterday... Hairkop and expired Dr. Hauschka. Two more packages arriving today, and I'm seriously dreading what will be in them. I really almost feel like I should record myself opening them, just to prove that I'm not making this crap up to get free stuff.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 26, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Yeah, this is getting out of hand.  Eff this pick two crap, I'm going to post that damn meme on their wall.


Lol, nice work! Excited to see what they say!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2014)

Meme is up on facebook wall! please support me ladies! thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 26, 2014)

Aaaaand... package #1, Hairkop foil and Color Club Reign in Spain mini. Package #2... another effing Hairkop foil and another effing Color Club Reign in Spain mini. Guess they're obeying the letter of the law, if not the spirit. Le sigh.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Aaaaand... package #1, Hairkop foil and Color Club Reign in Spain mini. Package #2... another effing Hairkop foil and another effing Color Club Reign in Spain mini. Guess they're obeying the letter of the law, if not the spirit. Le sigh.


ugh that sucks. i'm sorry you keep getting these pick twos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Lol, nice work! Excited to see what they say!


Thanks! I have thirteen likes and some positive comments so far.  Thank you my MUT sistas for encouraging me to post it. 

I need to make some ipsy and glossybox memes too, mwhahaha #boredatwork


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 26, 2014)

Aw, thanks. I think I just need to quit ordering for a while, now that I've gotten all the Xmas gifts I was planning to order from BB. Maybe in a year or eight, they'll finally run out of Hairkop.


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 26, 2014)

I did put in an order on Monday that consisted of only one Mystery sample pack for $10 paid in full. My hope is they will be great stocking stuffer items - but of course it is to test the system. I think they must be transitioning the. Bonus shop. I'm Ace, but with the holiday it won't arrive until Friday. I will let you know as soon as it comes in!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 26, 2014)

I think I'm in shock. I got a pick 2 today. The expected hairkop foil .... and a very nice sized DDF Ultra Lite skincare moisturizing dew!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/ddf-ultra-lite-oil-free-moisturising-dew-1-7-oz

The full size is 1.7 oz and costs $42, and my sample was 1 oz! Amazing pick two.

Like I said, in shock, as I've had all foil pick twos for at least four in a row. I complained once and then gave up when they sent more foils (mix of hairkop and expired face foils that many of you have gotten)

So hang in there, apparently they do have some really good samples there somewhere.


----------



## Burnsidesk (Nov 27, 2014)

*sigh*

Another set of hairkop foils and proper bar soap and plant face oil -.-


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 27, 2014)

Birchbox ignored my meme. Booooo.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 27, 2014)

Instagram it and tag them!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 27, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Birchbox ignored my meme. Booooo.


Unfortunately, it got buried by all the people complaining that the sample choices were sold out by the time they got their e-mails.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 27, 2014)

Color club reign in Spain and 100% pure honey almond hand cream. No hairkop!!

But that polish is super funky!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2014)

haha, I really like the color!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 27, 2014)

it may grow on me in the Spring. As soon as I posted that I looked at my scarf and it is very similar in color (mixed with gray). Hmm, maybe I do like that color. Lol.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 28, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I did put in an order on Monday that consisted of only one Mystery sample pack for $10 paid in full. My hope is they will be great stocking stuffer items - but of course it is to test the system. I think they must be transitioning the. Bonus shop. I'm Ace, but with the holiday it won't arrive until Friday. I will let you know as soon as it comes in!


Well, for those who want to know, I received two Hairkop foils. I realized after I ordered that the printed invoice used for packing doesn't notate if an item is a comp or paid for in points or cash so I'm not really surprised, but I am disappointed I paid $10. I guess I will call when customer service reopens.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 28, 2014)

Sigh 2 more hairkop foils for me....and my chocolate bar was broken ugh. Annoying.


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 28, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Well, for those who want to know, I received two Hairkop foils. I realized after I ordered that the printed invoice used for packing doesn't notate if an item is a comp or paid for in points or cash so I'm not really surprised, but I am disappointed I paid $10. I guess I will call when customer service reopens.


Hate that for you... but appreciate you taking one for the team! ;-)

Side note: received the bonus shop items I got to choose after the last round of Hairkop, and an interesting thing happened. I chose the Laura Geller bonus, but instead of three items in a mesh pouch, I got seven items in a nice makeup bag. Curiously, it's not a set that's available in the regular shop either... no idea where it came from, but I'm certainly not complaining!


----------



## detroitjewel (Nov 30, 2014)

Ordered 2 men's mystery bags- both face oil &amp; proper soap... Again. However this time I was happy because I was counting on those to add to a gift!


----------



## jb3480 (Dec 1, 2014)

Got the men's face oil and hotel-sized bar of soap with my order last week too.  Was hoping to get something better than these garbage women's samples but I guess it's just the men's version of them...


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 1, 2014)

Got my Black Friday order today and was pleasantly surprised/shocked! Two deluxe samples! Vasanti Brighten Up (hate it, will go in my mom's stocking as she loves it) and an Eleven Skin Rescue Oil in a small pump bottle!


----------



## amberchap (Dec 1, 2014)

Got my replacement pick 2. A Hairkop foil and Atelier Vanilla perfume sample. Not the best but at least the perfume is more then one use. They over nighted it too which I though was silly as I didn't need it that fast. Still had plenty of other hairkop foils to work through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

i've never gotten any good pick two. These last few have been the worst- foil packets, both of them. One a hair serum and one a leave in hair product. Gee thanks. They are packettes that you can get free. I guess I shouldn't complain since they are free. Can you imagine paying $10 for two chintzy foil packets??


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 2, 2014)

I ordered a men's pick two on my last order and got the proper soap and a face oil. I must say, that soap is awesome for cleaning make up brushes and my beauty blender. It does a better job than the beauty blender cleanser!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 2, 2014)

I am new to the MUT Birchbox family.  I got my first pick two today.  You can add me to the Hairkop Leave in moisturizing cream family.   I also received Dr, Hauscka foils on a card (serum &amp; day cream)


----------



## EdieEm (Dec 2, 2014)

Time to count the foils! Let's see…one…two. Yep, two foils, everything's fine.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 2, 2014)

I got a Hairkop foil and an Atelier vanilla sample. Which is legit, I guess, except I already got that perfume sample and don't love it, so not the best for me, personally.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 2, 2014)

My men's pick two will be here any minute!  Woohoo!


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

I didn't even know there was a man specific mystery pack. I am going to have to try that next time.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 2, 2014)

Getting a mens pick two backfired on me!  Beard oil and Baxter Citrus Herb deodorant.

Hmmm....  No shave November is over so my prospective recipients are significantly reduced.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 2, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Getting a mens pick two backfired on me!  Beard oil and Baxter Citrus Herb deodorant.
> 
> Hmmm....  No shave November is over so my prospective recipients are significantly reduced.


BUT WAIT!!  I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THE ACE BAG....

*crying a little*

Gilchrist and Moans Spa Wash

Suki Scrub (slightly happier)

Coastal Scents Revealed 2 mini in Sunset (my third...)

Okay, no more crying.  I feel blessed to have been able to get TWO freebies on one order.

Hmm, wonder what else I ordered!  LOL

A SS Gift, the Krochet Kids headband in Grey and the Abby hat in Plum!

Plus some Marcelle Golden Glow BB cream.  I was savoring the last of the mini.  Bit the bullet.


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

If you do the ACES mystery pack, can you not use any other discount code? I am confused about this.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 2, 2014)

H_D said:


> If you do the ACES mystery pack, can you not use any other discount code? I am confused about this.


Someone had mentioned being able to do this, so I went to the ACEBAG page and sure enough, there was an ADD TO CART button.  I added about $90 worth of stuff, and added the ACES pick three and a mens pick two -- AND the 25% promo. Win-win-win!

I went back and looked a day or so later and it was back to normal.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2014)

H_D said:


> If you do the ACES mystery pack, can you not use any other discount code? I am confused about this.


If it is a code you have to enter in, then yes.  BB only allows one code per order.  If it is something you add to the cart (like mystery 2 pack) then you can still enter a code.

Hope that helps! (And makes sense)


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Someone had mentioned being able to do this, so I went to the ACEBAG page and sure enough, there was an ADD TO CART button.  I added about $90 worth of stuff, and added the ACES pick three and a mens pick two -- AND the 25% promo. Win-win-win!
> 
> I went back and looked a day or so later and it was back to normal.


Oh dang!!! I just placed a couple big orders and should have done that. I thought at one time you had to use a code but maybe I am wrong. Dang, kicking myself I didn't check into it further because the regular ones have been awful for me!

ETA: oh wait, what do you mean you looked a day or so later and it was "back to normal"? Meaning normally you DO have to use a code?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 2, 2014)

H_D said:


> Oh dang!!! I just placed a couple big orders and should have done that. I thought at one time you had to use a code but maybe I am wrong. Dang, kicking myself I didn't check into it further because the regular ones have been awful for me!


It most definitely should have been a code.  I think it was just a fluke (or a hidden perk?) that I was able to add it to my bag.

I'm hoping that someday I'll get a Lip Lube in Menatour in a Mystery Sample.  Wishful thinking, I know.  But a girl can dream.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

lovepink said:


> If it is a code you have to enter in, then yes.  BB only allows one code per order.  If it is something you add to the cart (like mystery 2 pack) then you can still enter a code.
> 
> Hope that helps! (And makes sense)


That is what I thought and if I remember correctly, you had to use a code but so many seem to be getting the bag and I can't imagine you'd choose the bag option instead of a % off, especially on a big order so I was confused and thought perhaps I had imagined the code part.


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> It most definitely should have been a code.  I think it was just a fluke (or a hidden perk?) that I was able to add it to my bag.
> 
> I'm hoping that someday I'll get a Lip Lube in Menatour in a Mystery Sample.  Wishful thinking, I know.  But a girl can dream.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I have two of them. They are the kind of purple one, right? If so, you can have one if you want.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 2, 2014)

H_D said:


> I think I have two of them. They are the kind of purple one, right? If so, you can have one if you want.


OMG!  Sending you a message! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> OMG!  Sending you a message! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


messaged you back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 2, 2014)

NO HAIRKOP! It's a Christmas miracle. I got a Perlier body cream and Catherine Malandrino perfume.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 2, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I'm hoping that someday I'll get a Lip Lube in Menatour in a Mystery Sample. Wishful thinking, I know. But a girl can dream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You'll probably hate me for saying this, but I got a Lip Lube in Menatour in my last pick 2...

Anyway, that just goes to show that it CAN happen.  (I've gotten a few Hairkop foils along the way, as well.)

ETA: I see someone is giving you one.  That's great!


----------



## drawbones (Dec 3, 2014)

I received my pick two from my last monday order. 

The Hairkop cream and a card with packets of Dr. Hauschka day cream and serum. The best by date on the Dr. Hauschka samples was 9-2014. I guess I should complain.


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 3, 2014)

More Hairkop foils.  I really want to complain again, but I sort of pitched a (respectful) fit about the BBman kerfuffle on that account.  I really don't want it to be tagged as the "This girl will never be happy" account.  Maybe I'll ignore this set of them for now.  There are two more mystery packs coming in the next couple of days so I'm sure I'll have two more options for complaining about foils.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 3, 2014)

No Hairkop! I got Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser which I guess I'm ok with. AND Drum Roll Please........ a lil foil pack of effervescent breath treatment crystals that expired last March!


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 3, 2014)

I bet I'm hated at BB. I was looking back through different email accounts and I contact them about something on at least 1 account every month. Sometimes on all 3 accounts. I'm thinking expired breath crystals are not worth complaining over when I know they will just send me Hairkop foils as a replacement! I was so excited when I opened my package and there was no Hairkop. Then I saw the expired lemon breath things and just about died laughing! I love my BB subs though.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm a bit annoyed that they are STILL sending out those expired Dr Hauschk (whatever the spelling is LOL) foils!!! I know I personally emailed them about it and so did atleast a few others on here! They should have pulled them! I have a pick two coming tomorrow and I really hope it doesn't have those.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 3, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> No Hairkop! I got Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser which I guess I'm ok with. AND Drum Roll Please........ a lil foil pack of effervescent breath treatment crystals that expired last March!


Ew...that's worse than the Hauschka foils that expired in Sept.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2014)

yup, between the expired mints and expired dr. h, mystery pick twos are code for "get rid of this old crap sitting in our warehouse".


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 3, 2014)

I need to look at the old posts on here, I had no clue the breath mint things were an issue. They should def pull them from their inventory, it would save them money on sending out replacements. Except for all the Hairkop lately my pick 2s have always been pretty decent.


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 3, 2014)

Received my shipment that contained both extra packs. Ace pack: Suki, Gilchrist &amp; Soames, and Revealed sampler... what a shocker, right? Pick Two: 100% Pure ketchup packet of body wash and a Coola after-sun lotion.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 3, 2014)

3 mystery packs (3 gift subscriptions):

1.  THREE Hairkops....in one mystery bag.  THREE.  2 in one little baggie and the other one by itself. 

2.  Hairkop and nailpolish (the one everyone is getting....Reign in Spain color).

3.  Supergoop and 100% Honey cream.

They shipped mystery bag in its own box.  I would think they should have some sort of better system for seeing that they have 3 packages going to the same person at the same address and combine them. 

I would never pay $10 for these mytery bags.  Free is fine, but otherwise, no.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 3, 2014)

When my Mom was a newbie I caught her paying for a pick 2. I was like WHAT???? Noooooooo! I handle her sub now and help her when she orders. She wasn't even using 20% off codes!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> When my Mom was a newbie I caught her paying for a pick 2. I was like WHAT???? Noooooooo! I handle her sub now and help her when she orders. She wasn't even using 20% off codes!


Oh no! I hope that she reviews her samples for points!


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 3, 2014)

Box #1- double hairkop. I joined the club!

Box#2- (mens) beard wash and lucky tiger lip balm! Hooray!


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 3, 2014)

I haven't ordered from Birchbox in a while, probably a few months (i'm a points hoarder), just got a pick two and it had the No4 Super Comp Prep &amp; Protect and a Pixi Lip balm.  So there is some hope out there!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 3, 2014)

@@Antidentite - was the No4 Super Comp Prep &amp; Protect in a deluxe spray. I got this in my November box (first box) and really like it.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 3, 2014)

@@Kookymama Yes, 1oz spray.  Both samples were deluxe size.  Seems silly they can send one person two deluxe sized samples and send others two foils.  I've just come to look at the pick two pack as freebie samples similar to the ones sephora or ulta sends.  Most of the time I don't look twice at the pick two's I've received with my order because its usually something I've received before anyway (which is totally fine).  Birchbox should just go ahead and change the description to "Free Samples with $35 order" and be done with it.  Seems it would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 3, 2014)

Today I got sample tubes of Coola Sunscreen (no more, please!) and Luster Now tooth paste. At least I'll use the tooth paste.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yay! It seems like enough people complained and there is some progress on these pick twos.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 3, 2014)

I got a Suki exfoliating scrub (absolutely love that stuff, so I'm excited!).  That little jar actually holds quite a bit of product.  I also got a Harvey Prince perfume  which is meh...but at least it was something totally different.  And even though I'm not thrilled with the perfume, I love that I didn't have to spend $100 in order to get a sample (talking to you, Sephora!).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 3, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> I bet I'm hated at BB. I was looking back through different email accounts and I contact them about something on at least 1 account every month. Sometimes on all 3 accounts. I'm thinking expired breath crystals are not worth complaining over when I know they will just send me Hairkop foils as a replacement! I was so excited when I opened my package and there was no Hairkop. Then I saw the expired lemon breath things and just about died laughing! I love my BB subs though.


I think you should e-mail them. They need to know each and every time a customer gets an expired sample. And they need to fix it. Companies get away with too much stuff because people don't think it's a big enough deal when something is expired or not as advertised.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 3, 2014)

I got a really good pick two today. A suki cleanser and a perlier shea butter. Pretty good. Maybe they have turned the corner.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 3, 2014)

pretty good pick 2 today - folle de joie (which I am meh about) and egyptian magic!!  I was actually thinking about ordering some egyptian magic but got the ellovi butter instead (love that stuff).


----------



## angienharry (Dec 3, 2014)

My pick two today was a Davines OI hair treatment and a tube of supergoop sunscreen.

Woohoo for my first non Hairkop pick two in ages....(even though I do like the Hairkop stuff-two new samples are better)


----------



## H_D (Dec 3, 2014)

yet another lame pick two- Joie perfume (already have two of those) and an fugly nailpolish (Color Club). I don't really wear perfumes or nailpolish, especially not ugly ones.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 4, 2014)

The pick two that arrived with my Home Sweet Homespun box... 

2 identical tubes of Marcelle 8 in 1 power serum. XD


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 4, 2014)

Side note: is it sad that I want to return something from the Ace pack order, which would drop me below Ace-pack-qualifying $, but I'm hesitating because I really want to keep the Ace pack just for the bag (not the contents, since I've received all three things before and have a full-sized Suki)? LOL.


----------



## liilak (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think they make you return the GWP?   



sstich79 said:


> Side note: is it sad that I want to return something from the Ace pack order, which would drop me below Ace-pack-qualifying $, but I'm hesitating because I really want to keep the Ace pack just for the bag (not the contents, since I've received all three things before and have a full-sized Suki)? LOL.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 4, 2014)

Just to be a pedant for a second : The Hauschka foils are past the "best by" date, but they're not actually expired.  There are a lot of different terms like "best by" or "sell by" and they don't indicate anything about safety, it just means that the product may not be in peak quality when opened after that date.  In the case of anti-aging products especially, some of the ingredients may start to break down and be less effective, but as long as the product is sealed it's still fine to use.  The only products you are likely to find an actual expiration date on are baby food and formula.

It's still worth complaining, but really it's the people at Hauschka who should be most upset, since BB isn't showcasing their brand in the best light  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 4, 2014)

It's good to hear they are sending out fewer Hairkop foils. I called about my cash purchase of the mystery pack (for which I received the two Hairkop foils) and they not only sent me a new pick two for that but also a new set for the two hairkops that arrived with another order. I received them Tuesday - Marcelle 8-1 and a CR eyeliner for the first and Egyptian Magic and an Ofra brow liner for the other.

Lesson learned - never pay for mystery packs.

On the other hand, I had another order from Black Friday and my mystery pack was How about them Apples and a. No. 4 foil.

All in all - I'm so happy now - but I hope the Tennessee warehouse will slow down on the double Hairkop foils.


----------



## drawbones (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's the response to my email about the past the "best by" dated sample:

Christine (Birchbox Ops)

Dec 04 11:41 AM

Hi xxxxx,

Thanks for reaching out, and I'd love to help!

I'm so sorry to hear some of the samples you've received are expired. I've contacted our warehouse to ensure these items are pulled, and no longer sent out.

For the trouble, I'm going to send some samples to you directly from the office. They will be in your care soon!

If you have any further questions or concerns, please let us know, we'd be happy to help. We can be reached at 877-487-7272, Monday through Friday from 9-9pm est.

Have a great day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xo,

Christine

Discovery Specialist


----------



## tinysurprise (Dec 4, 2014)

I wonder if you get better samples if you spend more.

my first pick 2 was 2 foils and i purchased something small.

my second pick to was with an LE box and i got one haikop foil and 1 generous DDF moisturizing dew.

2 more pick twos coming with big orders so we'll see...


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 4, 2014)

My Black Friday order came in yesterday and I was super excited to finally get an amazing mystery pack. I cashed in my hoard of points and stacked the 25% code for the mia2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For my mystery pack I received: 2 foil packs of 100% pure body wash, wish shave cream, Pixi lip balm in coral crush, and Ruffian nail polish in Relic. Thanks birchbox ^^ this totally makes up for my last pack with two tiny foil packs.


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 4, 2014)

tinysurprise said:


> I wonder if you get better samples if you spend more.
> 
> my first pick 2 was 2 foils and i purchased something small.
> 
> ...


I don't think so. I received two Hairkops with a Clairsonic purchase. Maybe with all the comments they will make those few and far between. I mean every once in a while, okay, but I had received them four times in a row!


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 4, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I don't think so. I received two Hairkops with a Clairsonic purchase. Maybe with all the comments they will make those few and far between. I mean every once in a while, okay, but I had received them four times in a row!


Yeah, I would doubt that they are instructing people in the warehouse to look up people's orders and see how much they spent before deciding what to put in the pick two. Doesn't seem efficient or practical.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 4, 2014)

i got plant oil and proper bar soap with my order today. womp friggin womp.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

I got a Catherine Maladrino perfume and Beauty Protector Hair Mask thingy. I think this is a totally appropriate pick 2 and is the kind of thing I would expect in one. I already have the perfume, and it's ok to me and I have never tried any BP products, so I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 4, 2014)

No hairkop! I got beauty protector conditioner and hair mask! I've been wanting to try the hair mask so I'm excited to finally get it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 4, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I got a Catherine Maladrino perfume and Beauty Protector Hair Mask thingy. I think this is a totally appropriate pick 2 and is the kind of thing I would expect in one. I already have the perfume, and it's ok to me and I have never tried any BP products, so I'm excited to try it out!


I got that perfume in a replacement pick 2.  Also the Vasanti brighten up stuff.  I already had BOTH of those but I was so relieved not to get Hairkop foils, I didn't complain one bit.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 4, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Yeah, I would doubt that they are instructing people in the warehouse to look up people's orders and see how much they spent before deciding what to put in the pick two. Doesn't seem efficient or practical.


I still think my theory of ordering less = better pick 2's is a possibility.  I've only ordered about 4 times now from birchbox during the past year, each time the order is $50 or less.  I got at least one non-foil sample in each pick 2.  

I also think it would be v easy to flag your account if you purchase more than a certain number of pick 2s in a month, or if your order is above a certain amount - there may just be a separate bin of pick 2s for that category


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 4, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I still think my theory of ordering less = better pick 2's is a possibility. I've only ordered about 4 times now from birchbox during the past year, each time the order is $50 or less. I got at least one non-foil sample in each pick 2.


I think I have only ordered from the Birchbox shop three times ever.  Each time I paid less than $50 out of pocket (though sometimes that was because of using points).  Two pick 2s were OK (nothing exciting, but decent at least) but the other one was 2 Hairkop foils and 2 100% Pure ketchup packets of something or other.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 4, 2014)

Black Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (I've never received BLACK!!! Just millions of silver... so yay!!) and Laqa in Menatour. Booyah!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 4, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Black Cynthia Rowley eyeliner (I've never received BLACK!!! Just millions of silver... so yay!!) and Laqa in Menatour. Booyah!


*CRY!*  BB doesn't want to send me a Menatour!!  Please BB -- just one more!!  LOL


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

sigh. My newest pick two is the Suki face scrub cleanser and supergoop CC which, of course, is in the wrong color (light medium, too dark). The Suki was in both my boxes and I cannot use it (irritates my skin). 0 and 3 for the past week, BB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (Dec 5, 2014)

I got four orders in today (cashed out points across my accounts on black Friday and cyber Monday codes). Three of them were Hairkop foils and the other was a 100% Pure packet and Davines hair oil packet. I know that free is free, but there are so many of these that it's just a bummer. Ah, remember the good old days when you could pick which samples you could get (and with only a $25 order)?

Also, a tangent, but I ordered a bunch of the Atelier mini cologne duos for stocking stuffers and they're way nicer than the ones I got earlier this year at Sephora. The box is a nice thick cardboard instead of that thin cardstock and the perfumes actually fit snugly instead of rolling out of their little paper squares.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 5, 2014)

Got a Nugg peppermint mask and some Supergoop (sunscreen or moisturizer, dont remember which) today. I'm super pleased with this because #1: No Hairkop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #2 No expired stuff #3 No Hairkop...oh wait I already said that one but it merits mention twice, don't you think? :lol:


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 5, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I think you should e-mail them. They need to know each and every time a customer gets an expired sample. And they need to fix it. Companies get away with too much stuff because people don't think it's a big enough deal when something is expired or not as advertised.


I did email them. I said something along the lines of I wanted to let them know the mouth product was expired and because it was a freebie not to worry about replacing it. I was trying to be nice and easy going. In response they added 100 points to my account and are shipping me 2 more sets of mystery pick 2's via UPS!!!!! They definitely went above and beyond for a cheap sample I didn't even pay for. Is this a typical response over a pick 2? I've never complained about one before.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 5, 2014)

H_D said:


> sigh. My newest pick two is the Suki face scrub cleanser and supergoop CC which, of course, is in the wrong color (light medium, too dark). The Suki was in both my boxes and I cannot use it (irritates my skin). 0 and 3 for the past week, BB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also find the Suki a bit too drying as a face wash but it's ok as a lip scrub - just make sure you don't get any in your mouth, it doesn't taste good.  Suki sells it as a lip scrub as part of some lip kit as well.


----------



## Spydar (Dec 5, 2014)

My pick two was pretty legit this week! I got a full size mystery lipstick in a nice color and a deluxe Harvy Prince Hello lotion. I don't particularly care for Hello, but it could've been worse.


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

I got another 2 pick today (yep, placed alot of orders during the sale, lol) and it was a good one- Real Chemistry peel and the Posibalm, which I've been wanting (well, the lolibalm to be exact but the posiebalm looks nice too). Finally a decent pick two!


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

Spydar said:


> My pick two was pretty legit this week! I got a full size mystery lipstick in a nice color and a deluxe Harvy Prince Hello lotion. I don't particularly care for Hello, but it could've been worse.


What is a "mystery lipstick"? Is that a brand or do you just not know what brand it is?


----------



## lovelockdown (Dec 5, 2014)

oh gosh! I have a birchbox order coming today and this time i picked men's samples because last time I got those hair foil packets. But it seems like they're sending cooler stuff now so I regret it. :/


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I also find the Suki a bit too drying as a face wash but it's ok as a lip scrub - just make sure you don't get any in your mouth, it doesn't taste good.  Suki sells it as a lip scrub as part of some lip kit as well.


Hm, I never thought to try it on my lips as a scrub. I will try that with the pot I have left but this one will go into the donate box.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 5, 2014)

and another plant oil and soap. womp frigging womp again. i think i have one more women's pick two coming soon.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 5, 2014)

Supergoop SPF 30 and HP imperial gardenia. Not exciting. But not hairkop. Woohoo!!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Dec 5, 2014)

I got a hello breath spray in grapefruit mint, which is actually pretty tasty so yay, and a Harvey prince petaly noir. Could have been more exciting but I'm okay with this.


----------



## Boadicea (Dec 5, 2014)

I got a pick two today of Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Antioxidant Concentrate Serum (5 ml) and Camille Beckman hand cream (7.1 grams).


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 5, 2014)

Yesterday I got 2 Hairkop foils. Kinda disappointed but to be expected.....BUT THEN

today I got a pick 3? sample pack (yeah! makes up for yesterday's foils)

1. Keims peppermint and macademia shampoo (deluxe sample!)

2. Youngblood Hydrating mineral perfection powder

3. Ruby Wing color changing nail polish mini


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 5, 2014)

Coral Laqa Lip Lube and a Color Club mini in Reign in Spain (which actually almost match). It's my third Reign in Spain lately, and I've already tried and not loved the coral Laqa (Menatour FTW) so it's a yawn for me, but it's still a fully decent Pick 2. Could our long national Hairkop nightmare be over?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 5, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Coral Laqa Lip Lube and a Color Club mini in Reign in Spain (which actually almost match). It's my third Reign in Spain lately, and I've already tried and not loved the coral Laqa (Menatour FTW) so it's a yawn for me, but it's still a fully decent Pick 2. Could our long national Hairkop nightmare be over?


that nightmare might be over but my plant oil/bar soap nightmare is not. two orders back to back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

Like our regular birchbox, I wish we couldn't receive a dupe item in our Mystery packs, lol.


----------



## maramaow (Dec 5, 2014)

i got my first pick 2 ever! i got  HP imperial gardenia and marcelle new age 8 in 1 serum. yay no hairkop. yay no foils. i love you birchbox lol.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 5, 2014)

Boadicea said:


> I got a pick two today of Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Antioxidant Concentrate Serum (5 ml) and Camille Beckman hand cream (7.1 grams).


Ooh, I would love that one! That serum is HG status for me, and I really need some more hand cream.


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

Boadicea said:


> I got a pick two today of Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Antioxidant Concentrate Serum (5 ml) and Camille Beckman hand cream (7.1 grams).


That is a nice one!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 6, 2014)

For my third order I received a Coastal Scents sample "palette" and a Tocca Florence spray (I've never seen Tocca samples in sprays, only tiny vials).

I think it's a pretty good Mystery Pack, but unfortunately not for me. I got the eyeshadow sample in a box already and Florence is the gardenia scented Tocca, which might be the only perfume note that I dislike 100% of the time. I'm oddly more pleased by a good-but-bad-for-me mystery pack than I think I would be by a bad-but-I'm-sure-it'll-get-used mystery pack (like foils of shampoo).


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 6, 2014)

The hairkop foils are still out there, but they seem to be just tossing in a couple of them with an actual deluxe sample.  My most recent pick 2 : 2 hairkop foils and a mini-tub of the Beauty Protector mask.


----------



## Weebs (Dec 6, 2014)

I ordered the Vanity Affair box and received the best pick two I've EVER received.  It had THREE items.  A Ruby Wing nail polish, a tiny sample of Youngblood Hi-Def hydrating powder, and a Keims shampoo.  This totally makes up for all the foils I've received in the past.


----------



## Wida (Dec 6, 2014)

I finally got a great pick 2! A full size Ofra universal brow pencil, and Coastal Scents Revealed eyeshadow sampler. I've received both in past Birchboxes, but they'll make great gifts. My mother in law loves to take my extras.


----------



## Spydar (Dec 6, 2014)

H_D said:


> What is a "mystery lipstick"? Is that a brand or do you just not know what brand it is?


I'm not sure what brand it is. Admittedly I haven't tried too hard to figure the mystery out lol.


----------



## H_D (Dec 6, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I ordered the Vanity Affair box and received the best pick two I've EVER received.  It had THREE items.  A Ruby Wing nail polish, a tiny sample of Youngblood Hi-Def hydrating powder, and a Keims shampoo.  This totally makes up for all the foils I've received in the past.


I was kind of wondering if you spend more $$, you get better mystery packs, although my best one this past week has been an average priced order. I should be getting my VA box on Monday- can't wait for it and hope I too get a good mystery pack with it!


----------



## Boadicea (Dec 6, 2014)

H_D said:


> I was kind of wondering if you spend more $$, you get better mystery packs, although my best one this past week has been an average priced order. I should be getting my VA box on Monday- can't wait for it and hope I too get a good mystery pack with it!


I got Hairkop Foils on my VA order back in November, but then I got an alright pick two of Paula's Choice and Camille Beckman with a Cyber Monday order where I didn't pay and only used points + 25% (Lipstick Queen Medieval and Lipstick Queen Invisible Liner.) I did recently change my account profile to say I made more money per year after someone recommended it to get better boxes.


----------



## H_D (Dec 6, 2014)

Boadicea said:


> I got Hairkop Foils on my VA order back in November, but then I got an alright pick two of Paula's Choice and Camille Beckman with a Cyber Monday order where I didn't pay and only used points + 25% (Lipstick Queen Medieval and Lipstick Queen Invisible Liner.) I did recently change my account profile to say I made more money per year after someone recommended it to get better boxes.


Interesting! I have one profile with a high income and one with an average income (about 60K) and I do seem to get better boxes with the higher income one now that I think about it. Otherwise, the answers on the profiles are pretty much the same.

ETA- how do you like the medieval lipstick? I just purchased a 3 pack that included the medieval from her website for $28 (less than $10 per lipstick!) and am excited to get it but hope the medieval works with my skintone (fair) and doesn't turn orangish red on me like most reds do.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 6, 2014)

H_D said:


> Interesting! I have one profile with a high income and one with an average income (about 60K) and I do seem to get better boxes with the higher income one now that I think about it. Otherwise, the answers on the profiles are pretty much the same.
> 
> ETA- how do you like the medieval lipstick? I just purchased a 3 pack that included the medieval from her website for $28 (less than $10 per lipstick!) and am excited to get it but hope the medieval works with my skintone (fair) and doesn't turn orangish red on me like most reds do.



I know this wasn't directed at me but I love Medieval, I would say its more ruby red and its very sheer so you have to layer it to get more color payoff.  I like to compare it to the consistency of Clinique's black honey but in a red shade.  It's a pretty universal color and its very moisturizing.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2014)

Got my women's pick two and it's not hairkop! woo-hoo! i got a caudalie radiance serum and a sumita eyeliner.


----------



## LindaD (Dec 6, 2014)

Chiming in to say that Medieval is pretty neutral. I wouldn't really call it a red, though, because it's so sheer. On me, it's pretty similar to the tint of the Fresh Rose lip balm.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Chiming in to say that Medieval is pretty neutral. I wouldn't really call it a red, though, because it's so sheer. On me, it's pretty similar to the tint of the Fresh Rose lip balm.


Yeah, Medieval is neutral on my lips too. It's a gorgeous shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boadicea (Dec 6, 2014)

H_D said:


> Interesting! I have one profile with a high income and one with an average income (about 60K) and I do seem to get better boxes with the higher income one now that I think about it. Otherwise, the answers on the profiles are pretty much the same.
> 
> ETA- how do you like the medieval lipstick? I just purchased a 3 pack that included the medieval from her website for $28 (less than $10 per lipstick!) and am excited to get it but hope the medieval works with my skintone (fair) and doesn't turn orangish red on me like most reds do.


I agree with the other posters. I have only used Medieval twice since I got my box yesterday, but it is very moisturizing, sheer, neutral. At first when I put it on, I didn't notice a big difference between it and my natural lip color, but after a few minutes, it was like a nice natural color... like my lips but better. Definitely I think if you are into a more natural look, it is a great lipstick. But if you like really vibrant lips, it is probably too neutral. I plan to wear mine as for an everyday work look, or when I put on little makeup running errands.


----------



## lovelockdown (Dec 6, 2014)

My mens samples that came are 1.5 ounces of luster now! toothpaste and dr. dewy lip cure. I looked  up the toothpaste and it has horrible ratings. but ah, well.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Dec 6, 2014)

Yay my order finally came in after being misdirected due to a USPS hiccup, unfortunately it looks like the shower wash cap was a little loose and damaged the blush packaging (it was suppose to be a gift) - looks like I will have to call CS to get a replacement and see if they want me to send the damaged blush back (or maybe they can just send me a new packaging but I doubt it). These things happen no biggie, on a good note the box smelled amazing opening it up lol. 

However, I got a wonderful pick two! Sample of Davines OI Multi All in One Milk and a decent sized sample of No. 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect.  I will be totally trying both!


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 6, 2014)

I received Vasanti Brighten Up and a Real Chemistry peel in the latest BF order I received.  I've never tried either of these, so I don't know if they're good, but I will give them a go!


----------



## H_D (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback on medieval! I like more natural looks in my lip products so this sounds like it will be perfect. Even more excited to get it now!


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 7, 2014)

I just received a pick two of Ursa Major face wash and Beauty Protector hair mask treatment thing. Isn't Ursa Major a "men's" brand? I'll still use it, but wish I would have been sent a more women-centric brand. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 7, 2014)

redbadger said:


> I just received a pick two of Ursa Major face wash and Beauty Protector hair mask treatment thing. Isn't Ursa Major a "men's" brand? I'll still use it, but wish I would have been sent a more women-centric brand. &lt;_&lt;


At least it's not foils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 8, 2014)

I got:

Pixi lip balm in a pink color (I got this a few months back in a box in a different color...this one works better for me).

Real Chemistry Peel (also got this a few months back, but I like it so that's good).

What I thought was weird was that the bag it came in was sealed.  I am pretty sure my other items always came in little ziploc bags.  It was like this one had been prepacked and sealed so that there were a bunch of packs of this combo to just grab out of a bin or something.


----------



## rwikene (Dec 8, 2014)

the ones I've gotten have been in sealed plastic bags, except the foils which were in a ziplock type bag


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 8, 2014)

No 4 clarifying shampoo and Suki exfoliating cleanser. Not bad! Doesn't quite make up for the missing chocolates though, lol.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 8, 2014)

A 100% Pure lotion packet, and Color Club "Reign in Spain" (again).. but the nail polish exploded. :/

Had some other issues with this order so just overall disappointed.


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm so glad I read through these replies because I was about to use my Dr. Hauschka samples today but didn't even think to check the expiration date! (gross, how long have they been sitting in the warehouse???)

@, my newest pick-two came in one of those sealed baggies as well!

I got the Real Chemistry Peel and a hair protecting spray which is definitely a step up from the double Hairkop last time, haha.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 8, 2014)

I got a 100% Pure Honey Cream wash and a Davines Love conditioner packet. Would you consider these either of these deluxe samples? I'm not thrilled...


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 8, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> I got a 100% Pure Honey Cream wash and a Davines Love conditioner packet. Would you consider these either of these deluxe samples? I'm not thrilled...


How big was the 100% Pure product?  I would say, if it came in a foil packet, you'd be justified in complaining.  If it was a multi-use container, you're probably out of luck.  (I have gotten some 100% Pure ketchup packets in the past and have gotten them replaced.)


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 8, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> How big was the 100% Pure product?  I would say, if it came in a foil packet, you'd be justified in complaining.  If it was a multi-use container, you're probably out of luck.  (I have gotten some 100% Pure ketchup packets in the past and have gotten them replaced.)


Yeah, it was the little ketchup packet. I hate complaining, because it seems like every time I order something there's an issue, but this was more than a little lame.


----------



## H_D (Dec 8, 2014)

Mystery packs definitely don't go by $$ spent.

Got my VA affair and those $20 box of 4 caramels and I got that little ketchup packet of 100% pure shower gel (yuck, got that in my BB before and don't like the scent or the texture) and the small bottle of No. 4 comb and protect detangler which I actually love. My best 2 pick so far was the posiebalm and real chemistry peel with a minimal order.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 10, 2014)

So I got my replacement for my expired breath mints and boy did BB go above and beyond. I got Paula's Choice skin balancing serum and Model Co Power lash Mascara in one bag and The Chemistry Peel and a peachy colored Pixie lip balm in another baggie. Both bags were folded over and sealed. I think they are bagging them ahead of time. Someone else on MUT listed the same combo of the Pixie and the peel. And just as an added bonus they through 2 hairkops randomly in the box. They must be desperate to be rid of those suckers!

I'm very happy I complained! And they gave me 100 sorry points! Woop Woop!


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 10, 2014)

"Hopefully I am the only one who is going to get this sad pick-2", says the woman who hates receiving shampoo and conditioner samples.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 10, 2014)

I made three orders and was too nervous to get hairkop ect foils, I chose mens pick twos. All three orders it mini Sasquatch pine tree soaps and three Clinique for men moisturizers.

They will all get used! Just wish they were all different... Oh well.


----------



## mom2aqt (Dec 10, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> A 100% Pure lotion packet, and Color Club "Reign in Spain" (again).. but the nail polish exploded. :/
> 
> Had some other issues with this order so just overall disappointed.


Ugh! I got this same exact pick two.......I would have loved some Hairkop instead, lol. In my last one I tried for a Men's one and got the Proper Soap everyone else has gotten too.

I really wish they would at least bring back the Pick Twos that had two specific items that you were picking. I loved those but they would always sell out quickly.


----------



## H_D (Dec 11, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> "Hopefully I am the only one who is going to get this sad pick-2", says the woman who hates receiving shampoo and conditioner samples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nooooo!!! I have a feeling this one will be coming my way at some point. I hate receiving shampoo and conditioner samples too and have almost every BB brand sample...except this and the Harvey prince ones so, as Birchbox law dictates, these have my name written all over it!


----------



## H_D (Dec 11, 2014)

How are you guys picking the Men's? Where do you go? I think I am going to take a chance at those. I'd love an outdoorsy kind of woodsy scented soap!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 11, 2014)

H_D said:


> How are you guys picking the Men's? Where do you go? I think I am going to take a chance at those. I'd love an outdoorsy kind of woodsy scented soap!


In the men's bonus shop


----------



## jewdiful (Dec 11, 2014)

So Birchbox finally made up for the multiple Hairkop Pick Two's I've also had the pleasure (ugh) of receiving!

After my third one, I was really irritated and wrote my second email to CS about it - only after sending, I realized I was erroneously charged for the sample pack (Used a 25% off code for a $30 CC cream, a $30 3-month gift sub, and of course the $10 Pick Two. Didn't realize that I was charged 25% off of $70 versus the $60 it should have been). So I wrote ANOTHER email that I was unhappy about being sent a Pick Two of Hairkop foils again, on top of being charged when it should have been free.

I didn't even bother to check their replies since the last time I complained they sent a "sorry" email and that's it. Well, it wasn't until I got a random bubble envelope from BB that I checked and realized they not only sent me a handpicked sample pack but also gave me 200 sorry points! AND refunded me $7 for the latest Hairkop pack (though they did deduct 7 points for the refund lol).

My replacement Sample pack: Real Chemistry peel, the Mirenesse curling mascara, and an Agave hair oil pouch. I've already sampled these products but I'm always happy to have extras! And I loved the Real Chemistry peel first time I tried it. Either way, I'm more than happy with this resolution... they totally made it up to me, and I'm also SO glad to see that they've finally improved the Pick Two situation for everyone else as well.

Edit: the return address for the Pick "Three" (lol) said "ATTN: KATIA" at the top. Thought that was odd enough to be worth a mention!


----------



## tinysurprise (Dec 11, 2014)

Mystery sample pack with a huge order: A foil (I didnt even bother to check what it was) and a bottle of neon orange nail polish which I will never use...not even for an 80's halloween party. To tell you the truth, I would have rather recieved the dreaded hairkop in this instance!!


----------



## SammyP (Dec 11, 2014)

I am the opposite as everyone else here...I received a Number4 Hair Protect Spray and a mini Beauty Protector Mask and would have rather received any Hairkop.  The large Hairkop foil has over an ounce of product, you just have to squeeze it out into a container.


----------



## bluturtle (Dec 11, 2014)

I received a folle de joie perfume sample as well as a Catherine Malandrino perfume sample. After seeing some of the other options, it looks like I lucked out since I like the folle de joie smell.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 11, 2014)

bluturtle said:


> I received a folle de joie perfume sample as well as a Catherine Malandrino perfume sample. After seeing some of the other options, it looks like I lucked out since I like the folle de joie smell.


That's one of those ones I'd be really torn on.  I've gotten both of those before in boxes.  I don't like the Folle de Joie smell at all.  The other is OK but not really my thing.  Also I would hate getting two perfumes at once (although at least they would both be women's perfumes, unlike the men's perfumes Ulta keeps sending me if I choose "fragrance sampler").

But at the same time, they're both multi-use and they're not foil.  And BB never said we would LOVE our Pick2s...just what criteria the Pick2s were supposed to meet.

Well, I will be getting my next Pick2 in a couple of days.  My last one was good and I'm curious what this one will bring.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 11, 2014)

My Men's Mystery Sample Pack was a Baxter of California Oil Free Moisturizer and Imperial Classic Pomade. Not bad, I think the boyfriend will use both of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drawbones (Dec 11, 2014)

I received my replacement mystery pack yesterday. When I emailed them about my expired Dr. Hauschka sample they said they would send something out from the office. They sent a derma e cleanser and skin &amp; co face cream along with a hand written note card thanking me for my patience. So nice and made me smile. Maybe this attachment photo works.


----------



## shy32 (Dec 11, 2014)

This is probably one of the better pick 2 that I have received. I am pleased. The eyeliner is a pretty dark blue.


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 11, 2014)

Not sure what BB thinks of me right now!! I ordered a BB man gift subscription and added a womens pick two...

Cynthia Rowley lip stain (very excited)

And

... Beard oil.


----------



## H_D (Dec 11, 2014)

SammyP said:


> I am the opposite as everyone else here...I received a Number4 Hair Protect Spray and a mini Beauty Protector Mask and would have rather received any Hairkop.  The large Hairkop foil has over an ounce of product, you just have to squeeze it out into a container.


Well, my two foil packets from Hairkop that was my wonderful mysterypack wasn't really "large" and I have long hair and it wasn't even enough for one use.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 12, 2014)

H_D said:


> Well, my two foil packets from Hairkop that was my wonderful mysterypack wasn't really "large" and I have long hair and it wasn't even enough for one use.


The Hairkop packets are enough for one use for me, but not more.  This is a problem with a lot of Birchbox hair products for me, in general.  Many are so tiny I *can't* even use them once.  I say this when I review the ones I get in my box (except for the dry shampoo -- I have no idea if that's enough because I don't use it), but I don't know if they read those comments even in the aggregate (I know they don't consider them when choosing samples to send to us).

Fingers crossed for my next pick2.  Should be here any day now.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2014)

You know it's bad when you get repeat pick twos over and over when a bbx rep mentions that her significant other got the same packs in a row too.  At least one of them knows what we're going through, lol.


----------



## H_D (Dec 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> You know it's bad when you get repeat pick twos over and over when a bbx rep mentions that her significant other got the same packs in a row too.  At least one of them knows what we're going through, lol.


With all the samples they have, what are the odds you'd get the same two- but I have and I know others have too. It really is too bad they dont keep track of what MP we get and make sure they don't send out dupes, but that would be too much work (read: logistical nightmare) for them , lol.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 12, 2014)

shy32 said:


> This is probably one of the better pick 2 that I have received. I am pleased. The eyeliner is a pretty dark blue.


I'm wearing that color (Raina) Sumita eyeliner today and I love it. The metallic Sumita liners don't stay on my waterline, but the matte ones like this will not come off.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 12, 2014)

I got a great pick 2 with my $32 purchase - real chemistry 3 minute peel and coastal scents sampler in ballerina


----------



## H_D (Dec 12, 2014)

I got an ugly color salmon nailpolish (again, I don't wear polish but think I've gotten every one BB has) which would not look good on my skintone but would look good on more of a medium skintone and a caudalie serum, which kind of looks interesting but teeny tiny.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 12, 2014)

Color club nail polish and Egyptian magic. Pretty happy with it! The nail polish can be used as a stocking stuffer.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 13, 2014)

Women's pick2:

100% Pure ketchup packet of something or other

MEN'S facial scrub

Technically, the scrub was a multi-use, recloseable sample.  But it said MEN'S on it.  I'll probably use it anyway, but I really think I should have gotten two women's items.  I did let them know.

(Oh yeah, and they screwed up my order.)


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 13, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> Not sure what BB thinks of me right now!! I ordered a BB man gift subscription and added a womens pick two...
> 
> Cynthia Rowley lip stain (very excited)
> 
> ...


I emailed them to say they should check their stock, but that it was really no big deal and my boyfriend will absolutely try out the beard oil.

Got an email back saying since I had 13 points, they would round me out to 100 as a thank you.

Logged in, they added 93 points.

Great math right there.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 13, 2014)

Between this forum and the December forum, it seems like their new resolution is offering points that round out your balance, instead of just handing out 100 points.  

If you have 99 points, do they only give you 1 point for your troubles?

If you have 100 points, so you get nothing or do you still get another 100 points?


----------



## H_D (Dec 13, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Between this forum and the December forum, it seems like their new resolution is offering points that round out your balance, instead of just handing out 100 points.
> 
> If you have 99 points, do they only give you 1 point for your troubles?
> 
> If you have 100 points, so you get nothing or do you still get another 100 points?


Methinks it will depend on who you talk to, if it is full moon or not, and what time of the month it is. :lol:


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 13, 2014)

H_D said:


> Methinks it will depend on who you talk to, if it is full moon or not, and what time of the month it is. :lol:


LMAO!


----------



## hipsterhippo (Dec 13, 2014)

Actually, guys, I just found out how Birchbox is handling customer problems:


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 13, 2014)

I love MuT! After all of the BB issues I've had over the last 2 months I can still come here and laugh it off!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 15, 2014)

Haha, I accidentally added the men's pick 2 at checkout. I was wondering why I got beard oil and Hanz de Fuko Claymation. Oops. Looks like I missed out on some good samples for women, but it's my own fault!


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a new order in today and I received a 100% Pure body wash packet and an itty bitty Suki scrub. I've never tried the Suki before so I'm pretty happy. Think I read you could use it on lips too..... Or am I confusing it with something else?


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 15, 2014)

You can use it on your lips and it will make them feel amazing.  Just don't lick it lol.  It doesn't taste anywhere near as good as it smells lol.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 15, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> You can use it on your lips and it will make them feel amazing.  Just don't lick it lol.  It doesn't taste anywhere near as good as it smells lol.


Really? To me Suki tastes like lip gloss but doesn't have any smell. It's great if you make a mistake with lipstain.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a hairkop duo and Egyptian Magic. Really excited about the latter


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 15, 2014)

I wrote to BB about my wrong item/men's sample in a women's pick2 on Saturday.  I did not get a written response, but I did just receive an order notification with a $0 total for a replacement pick2 and the missing eyeliner.  Works for me!

I wouldn't mind handing off a men's sample except I seriously know no one who would use one.  (If I was still living in Missouri, my youngest brother or one of my cousins would probably take it off my hands.  But I don't have any family down here, I'm single, and it would be really weird to hand out grooming samples to the lawyers at the firm where I work.)

Edit: Just got a written response.  I got 100 sorry points even though I didn't ask for them.  This more than makes up for the "you did your PYS too early" drama of last week.  (Especially assuming the order is going to be correct.)


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a fabulous pick 2! Ruby Wing polish in Kitten Heels, Youngblood powder sample, and a Keims shampoo (1.69 oz). I haven't tried any of these products so I consider this a great sample pack... And there's no Hairkop.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 15, 2014)

...and they're overnighting my replacement pick2 by next day air.

(Granted, there's also an item that was missing from my last order in the box.  But I would still have been happy getting it next week.  Oh well.)


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a No. 4 shampoo. It's a foil but a large one. I also got coola radical recovery after sun. Kind of an odd thing to have in December.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 15, 2014)

My latest included another mini Color Club Nail Polish in "Reign in Spain" and an adorable Cynthia Rowley lip gloss.  Not too bad.  I've gotten the same nail polish sample two other times, but daughter added them on to birthday gifts for friends so she was happy that I let her keep this one.


----------



## button6004 (Dec 16, 2014)

I got a sort of crappy pick 2.

I got the 100% pure body wash foil and the teeny tiny BP hair mask.  whomp whomp.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 16, 2014)

I suppose this is the only way birch box can get rid of these foils is via these mystery packs since there's an option on your profile to opt out of foils.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 17, 2014)

jewdiful said:


> the return address for the Pick "Three" (lol) said "ATTN: KATIA" at the top. Thought that was odd enough to be worth a mention!


Katia herself handled your issue?? That's really cool! How do you think we contact her directly with our issues?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

Replacement pick2 since my last one had a men's item in it:

Beauty Protector protect &amp; treat (multi-use, haven't tried this, so great!)

and

TWO HAIRKOP FOILS.  So they're not gone.  Nourishing shampoo and moisturizing treatment cream.

But, it does satisfy the promises regarding pick2s so I will be happy.  And all of it will get used, eventually.


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 17, 2014)

Juicy Couture LaLa Gold (meh) and SeaRx Moisturizer.

The Aces pack is such a joke. Gilchrist and Soames body wash, a Coastal Scents eyeshadow quad and a completely dried out Suki. Glad I got this with the glitch!


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 17, 2014)

Got a pick two tonight with a body wash (too lazy to remember the brand...) and a black Cynthia Rowley eyeliner. Stoked.

Also got the Aces pack (add to cart button worked) with coastal scents quad, suki, and some other body wash.

Best part was that I forgot I had used the code to add on a ruffian trio!!


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 18, 2014)

Got a bar of Old Spice soap and an itty bitty bottle of Towel Dry Thickening shampoo for my men's pick two! And the usual Ace pack contents. Pretty sure I've gotten the same ace pack 3 times...are they ever going to change it up??


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 18, 2014)

I finally got a good pick 2 today.  No foils!

Evologie stay clear cleanser - not thrilled w/it, but at least it's not Hairkop foils or expired foils (both of which I have recieved recently &amp; have been too busy to email BB about) 

Laqa &amp; Co. lip lube in the coral color - Finally BB sends me one of these!  I have wanted to try these out for months.  I like the color too, even though I probably won't wear it til spring.


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 18, 2014)

Got an Ace pack today. Anyone want to take a stab at guessing the contents?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 18, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Got an Ace pack today. Anyone want to take a stab at guessing the contents?


oooh oooh! i know! i know!

i got the SOS you probably got in your ace pack too, lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 18, 2014)

got a regular pick two. stupid ass hairkop and a beauty protector hair mask.  

i'm donating all of these hairkop and g&amp;s samples to people in need for Christmas.  I'm sure that they will love it.  There's a drive going on at my job and they said personal care items are needed. Voila!


----------



## casey anne (Dec 18, 2014)

nc42 said:


> got a regular pick two. stupid ass hairkop and a beauty protector hair mask.
> 
> i'm donating all of these hairkop and g&amp;s samples to people in need for Christmas.  I'm sure that they will love it.  There's a drive going on at my job and they said personal care items are needed. Voila!


I did the same!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Dec 18, 2014)

I got the same hairkop packets, but I did get a posiebalm. So an overall decent pick two. Can't say the same about the ace sample pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cluck Gable (Dec 19, 2014)

I received today a Hairkop Leave In Moisturizing Cream and a Color Club nail polish in a neon pink/orange/peach color - Reign in Spain. Oh goodness, I will not use either of these, but I have a friend who will.

Considering I got these both for free, I really shouldn't complain. BUT... It would just be nice to receive samples that I WOULD use. You know, since that's the whole point of BB.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 19, 2014)

I tried one of the two Oribe shampoo/conditioner packets I recently received as a (lame) pick-2. I only gave it a shot because BB once sent me an Oribe shampoo/conditioner to sample. From what I recall I really liked it but didn't purchase it because !Yowza! expensive. Eh, this one (which is a repair product) made me hair feel like straw _while I was washing it_. I tried not to feel bitter about about receiving foil shampoo packets as a pick-2 but now...


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 19, 2014)

I got a Marcelle BB cream and a DDF moisturizer.  The BB cream is too dark for me, but may be usable to contour with.  Much better pick 2 than the endless parade of Hairkop.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 20, 2014)

Dr Jart Dis a Pore BB

Vasanti Detox Cleanser

Ok, I'm good with that!

Got the Aces Bonus pack, too - cute bag!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 20, 2014)

Apparently the Birchbox gods are trying to tell me that I need to bathe more often.


Not Soap Radio bath/shower gel
Gilchrist &amp; Soames spa therapy body wash
Both are relatively large (~1.5 ounces, give or take), multi-use samples.  Both will get used.  Not bad for a pick2.

(For anyone trying to test any theories -- this was on a non-Ace account, first time I've ever ordered anything from the shop on this account, order total was $63 before points and a code; after points and code, I paid about $2.50 out of pocket.)


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2014)

I got a good one today...Not Soap, Radio bath gel and Supergoop hand cream. Both were what I'd consider deluxe.


----------



## Kjuno (Dec 21, 2014)

Blah- two hairkop foils and another color club in a red shade.

Last month I got hairkop and color club in a different color. Bad luck!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 22, 2014)

I feel like I could lose my MUT membership card by saying this, but I really like the purple Hairkop Leave-In Conditioner.  I was so confused because I went to use it in the shower the other day after reading one of the labels that said leave it in for 3-5 minutes.  I squinted in the shower to reread the directions and nope, it's a leave-in.  It turns out there are two purple foils - one is a masque, the other a leave-in.  LOL.


----------



## EmL (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmm, I only got one hairkop and a color club nail polish. Pretty disappointing!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 22, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I really like the purple Hairkop Leave-In Conditioner


I used the shampoo (orange packet, maybe)?  I liked it.  I think maybe these things are actually good products, but BB has not introduced them to us in a good way.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 22, 2014)

@@EmL - I've had multiple pick-twos that included the hairkop/obliphica, so it wasn't just 3 in one pick-two.

@@SneakyBurrito -- I had an orange serum/oil, but I don't remember seeing a shampoo.

And I just noticed they don't sell the leave-in conditioners on the BB site.  Womp womp.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 23, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I had an orange serum/oil, but I don't remember seeing a shampoo.


Maybe I misremembered the color.  I got some Hairkops recently and haven't used them yet so I went and looked at them, and that shampoo foil was purple.


----------



## Wida (Dec 23, 2014)

I got a good pick 2 yesterday - Harvey Prince imperial gardenia and a Sumita eyeliner in black. I absolutely adore Harvey Prince and haven't tried the imperial gardenia so I'm thrilled. Plus, I think I'm one of the few that love perfume samples and can never have too many.

Question for you ladies: I ordered a shampoo and the cap was partially unscrewed and a bit leaked out. Everything in the box was in plastic bags so nothing was damaged, just gooey. Would you complain to bb? It ended up not being a huge loss if shampoo - maybe just an ounce or two. I feel guilty complaining for some weird reason but I am a bit bugged that I'll have more conditioner than shampoo now (I'm anal about my shampoo/conditioner ratios, lol).


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 23, 2014)

Wida said:


> I am a bit bugged that I'll have more conditioner than shampoo now (I'm anal about my shampoo/conditioner ratios, lol).


No matter HOW HARD I TRY I never use the same amount of shampoo and conditioner.  I always run out of conditioner first.  So while I was anal about ratios before, I had to eventually give up.

Anyway, if the product leaked, I'd let them know.  It's important to give feedback like that so they can improve their packaging, if nothing else.


----------



## Wida (Dec 23, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> No matter HOW HARD I TRY I never use the same amount of shampoo and conditioner. I always run out of conditioner first. So while I was anal about ratios before, I had to eventually give up.
> 
> Anyway, if the product leaked, I'd let them know. It's important to give feedback like that so they can improve their packaging, if nothing else.


If anything, I tend to use a bit more shampoo than conditioner. Had the conditioner leaked, I probably wouldn't have minded, but I know I'll end up with leftover conditioner. First World problems... I did let them know and they responded almost immediately. They are sending a new shampoo and gave me 100 points for the trouble. Much more than I expected!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 23, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> No matter HOW HARD I TRY I never use the same amount of shampoo and conditioner.  I always run out of conditioner first.  So while I was anal about ratios before, I had to eventually give up.
> 
> Anyway, if the product leaked, I'd let them know.  It's important to give feedback like that so they can improve their packaging, if nothing else.


OMG me too, lol.  My hair is natural so I co-wash aka "no-poo".  I've never been a big fan of shampoo like that anyway. Pantene's co-wash and Amika's nourishing mask are everything to me right now.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 23, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> @@EmL - I've had multiple pick-twos that included the hairkop/obliphica, so it wasn't just 3 in one pick-two.
> 
> @@SneakyBurrito -- I had an orange serum/oil, but I don't remember seeing a shampoo.
> 
> And I just noticed they don't sell the leave-in conditioners on the BB site.  Womp womp.


I actually like the leave-in conditioner, too, but can't figure out where to buy it....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 23, 2014)

I just received my final BB order of the year and I got some really fun Mystery samples!

For my regular Mystery samples, I received the most adorable, teeny-tiny the Balm Cosmetic's Cindy-Lou Manizer and a sample of Harvey Prince Petaly Noir.

Then, I also used the "Holiday Gift" promo and received a mini the Balm Cosmetic's Stainiac in Beauty Queen and a mini (but decent sized) Cynthia Rowley eyeliner.  While I don't need more black eyeliner, it's a good size and I'm sure I can find a use for it (or a new home for it).


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 23, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I actually like the leave-in conditioner, too, but can't figure out where to buy it....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I found it by looking on the company's website, but I haven't had time to really look for a deal.  

Me?  Pay full price?  Neva'!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 23, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I just received my final BB order of the year and I got some really fun Mystery samples!
> 
> For my regular Mystery samples, I received the most adorable, teeny-tiny the Balm Cosmetic's Cindy-Lou Manizer and a sample of Harvey Prince Petaly Noir.
> 
> Then, I also used the "Holiday Gift" promo and received a mini the Balm Cosmetic's Stainiac in Beauty Queen and a mini (but decent sized) Cynthia Rowley eyeliner.  While I don't need more black eyeliner, it's a good size and I'm sure I can find a use for it (or a new home for it).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The liner looks like it's the mini silver one -- or are my eyes playing tricks on me?

Looks good!  I was very close to getting one of those holiday mystery picks.


----------



## EmL (Dec 23, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I just received my final BB order of the year and I got some really fun Mystery samples!
> 
> For my regular Mystery samples, I received the most adorable, teeny-tiny the Balm Cosmetic's Cindy-Lou Manizer and a sample of Harvey Prince Petaly Noir.
> 
> Then, I also used the "Holiday Gift" promo and received a mini the Balm Cosmetic's Stainiac in Beauty Queen and a mini (but decent sized) Cynthia Rowley eyeliner.  While I don't need more black eyeliner, it's a good size and I'm sure I can find a use for it (or a new home for it).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Those are great pick twos! Hoping for better ones with my last order.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 23, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I actually like the leave-in conditioner, too, but can't figure out where to buy it....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We're all a bunch of Hairkop fans now...

I can find these products on Amazon, usually, but if this is the one you're talking about it ships from Israel so who knows when it would show up?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LNTRMBC/

Or you could pay $85 (!) for a larger bottle:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IIR37AW/


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 23, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> The liner looks like it's the mini silver one -- or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> Looks good!  I was very close to getting one of those holiday mystery picks.


OMG!  You're right!  It is the silver liner!  I didn't open it - just threw it in my stash.  Now I'm really excited!!! :wub:


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 23, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> OMG!  You're right!  It is the silver liner!  I didn't open it - just threw it in my stash.  Now I'm really excited!!! :wub:


I received the silver in one of my monthly boxes. It really is a nice liner. It glides on so smooth and surprisingly is very wearable. I use it very barely under my eye and it has a great brightening effect.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 23, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> OMG!  You're right!  It is the silver liner!  I didn't open it - just threw it in my stash.  Now I'm really excited!!! :wub:





IMDawnP said:


> I received the silver in one of my monthly boxes. It really is a nice liner. It glides on so smooth and surprisingly is very wearable. I use it very barely under my eye and it has a great brightening effect.


I absolutely adore that silver liner! I wear it on my waterline everyday and it really opens up my eyes.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 23, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> We're all a bunch of Hairkop fans now...
> 
> I can find these products on Amazon, usually, but if this is the one you're talking about it ships from Israel so who knows when it would show up?
> 
> ...


Well, I emailed BB (props to them for responding at 8PM) and they are planning on carrying it again in the future.  So now we wait.  And *gasp* hope we get a few more of those leave-in foils.

(I can't believe it typed that.)


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 23, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> We're all a bunch of Hairkop fans now...
> 
> I can find these products on Amazon, usually, but if this is the one you're talking about it ships from Israel so who knows when it would show up?
> 
> ...


Try searching BB for "Obliphica" instead of Hairkop and you should find the full sizes.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 23, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Try searching BB for "Obliphica" instead of Hairkop and you should find the full sizes.


I did -- they don't sell the Leave-In conditioner ATM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jillybean307 (Dec 24, 2014)

They're still giving out the hairkop samples. I received two in my order today &amp; some weird black product that looks like gel eyeliner but smells like nail polish.   Definitely a dud sample pack for me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 24, 2014)

jillybean307 said:


> They're still giving out the hairkop samples. I received two in my order today &amp; some weird black product that looks like gel eyeliner but smells like nail polish.   Definitely a dud sample pack for me.


It's probably the Color Club nail art thing.  I think Birchbox sent out black and white only for that sample a few months ago.


----------



## tinysurprise (Dec 26, 2014)

last i will say about the pick two.

i've learned not to get excited about them at all.

i got a hair mask and lotion foil in my last one. it was in a sealed plastic wrap....so maybe they are packaging them correctly now.

i ended up giving it away as a freebie in a swap.

not going to force myself to spend $35+ just to get these, in the future.


----------



## magsatron (Dec 26, 2014)

I got my package Weds, early! Samples were Harvey Prince Petaly Noir &amp; SeaRX birchsap moisturizing lotion for preventative aging, with warning "not for use by women who may be pregnant or are nursing" so uh yeah not a problem but no thank you, birchbox.


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, there are a lot of things pregnant and nursing women should avoid. Like alcohol and Retin-A. And lunch meat, sushi, and chemicals contained in most older buildings. I wouldn't be too terribly alarmed. That lotion is actually fantastic!


----------



## magsatron (Dec 27, 2014)

ScopeIt said:


> Well, there are a lot of things pregnant and nursing women should avoid. Like alcohol and Retin-A. And lunch meat, sushi, and chemicals contained in most older buildings. I wouldn't be too terribly alarmed. That lotion is actually fantastic!


&amp; caffeine! my reason for getting out of bed. I guess I will Google it before I test it. My skin is "highly" sensitive (I'm quoting the 1st dermatologist I saw) so I tend to be cautious. My mom has skin of steel &amp; a stomach of iron, she loves my castoffs, nothing goes to waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snl (Dec 28, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I just received my final BB order of the year and I got some really fun Mystery samples!
> 
> For my regular Mystery samples, I received the most adorable, teeny-tiny the Balm Cosmetic's Cindy-Lou Manizer and a sample of Harvey Prince Petaly Noir.
> 
> Then, I also used the "Holiday Gift" promo and received a mini the Balm Cosmetic's Stainiac in Beauty Queen and a mini (but decent sized) Cynthia Rowley eyeliner. While I don't need more black eyeliner, it's a good size and I'm sure I can find a use for it (or a new home for it).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I received the Staniac and Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in my holiday gift bundle as well!


----------



## EmL (Jan 4, 2015)

I received Model Co Powerlash Mascara and Harvey Prince Petaly Noir. No Hairkop!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 4, 2015)

I found a hairkop pack when I was cleaning out my room last night.  I used it in my hair (the mask and the serum) and it made my hair pretty darn soft.  I don't want a million of these, but they're a good product.  I guess it's one of those "don't knock it until you try it" samples.


----------



## liilak (Jan 4, 2015)

nc42 said:


> I found a hairkop pack when I was cleaning out my room last night.  I used it in my hair (the mask and the serum) and it made my hair pretty darn soft.  I don't want a million of these, but they're a good product.  I guess it's one of those "don't knock it until you try it" samples.


I like them as well but wish it wasn't single use only.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 7, 2015)

Harvey prince ageless and egyptian magic.  So sick of getting harvey prince in every way, shape and form (shampoo, conditioner, lotion, body wash). Maybe I'll win a trip to meet the damn dude in person at this rate, smh.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 7, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Harvey prince ageless and egyptian magic.  So sick of getting harvey prince in every way, shape and form (shampoo, conditioner, lotion, body wash). Maybe I'll win a trip to meet the damn dude in person at this rate, smh.


Lucky, haha! I love HP Hello so I'd love it if Birchbox sent me all the HP Hello stuff in all the forms. XD


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 7, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Harvey prince ageless and egyptian magic. So sick of getting harvey prince in every way, shape and form (shampoo, conditioner, lotion, body wash). Maybe I'll win a trip to meet the damn dude in person at this rate, smh.


Ha! I'd actually be pretty darn happy with that pair... I haven't received any of the Ageless products yet, and I love grapefruit scent. And I actually JUST ran out of the Egyptian Magic sample I've been using on a nasty cooking burn I incurred on my hand during Christmas, so I'd be thrilled with more of it! I've been trying not to place any orders until I rack up a few more points to use.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 7, 2015)

I feel like BB robbed a midrange hotel or something, with all the G&amp;C shower gel I keep getting! Got my 12th tube of that and a Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Golden (too dark for me, might pass on to my sister). Bleh. I ordered a men's 2 pack with my most recent order, let's see what happens!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 7, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Ha! I'd actually be pretty darn happy with that pair... I haven't received any of the Ageless products yet, and I love grapefruit scent. And I actually JUST ran out of the Egyptian Magic sample I've been using on a nasty cooking burn I incurred on my hand during Christmas, so I'd be thrilled with more of it! I've been trying not to place any orders until I rack up a few more points to use.


Yes, it's a good pick two, but I'm just over this brand.  I like the Egyptian magic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 7, 2015)

ScopeIt said:


> I feel like BB robbed a midrange hotel or something, with all the G&amp;C shower gel I keep getting! Got my 12th tube of that and a Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Golden (too dark for me, might pass on to my sister). Bleh. I ordered a men's 2 pack with my most recent order, let's see what happens!


You'll probably get proper soap and plant oil with your men's pick two.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 7, 2015)

This is the strangest pick two I've ever rec'd --






It is one of those macaron things -- sells for $13.95 on BB.  How (awesomely) random!

I also snagged an acepack -- same old stuff.   

ETA:  I did a little more digging.  I see that this trinket box was part of the Superwoman box.  *shrug*


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2015)

@ That is pretty random! I love Suki...so I'd be psyched for that. Not sure what I'd do with a macaron box, though, lol.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 7, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> @ That is pretty random! I love Suki...so I'd be psyched for that. Not sure what I'd do with a macaron box, though, lol.


I'm up to four of the Suki scrubs, I think.  At first I thought it would be great as a lip scrub -- but then I got a little in my mouth and YUCK!

The macaron box is kind of scary to me -- it looks plastic, but it's ceramic.  I'm afraid to throw it in a bag.  I'm guessing it will get buried in a drawer until it matches my decor.  LOL.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 7, 2015)

Ace packs are so lame, lol. I just got the exact same three samples today as the first one.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 7, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> Ace packs are so lame, lol. I just got the exact same three samples today as the first one.  &lt;_&lt;


Same.  All three of mine were identical.  I don't remember seeing any variations.  I'm not about to complain since mine have all been 'add to cart' items, were added along with a regular pick-two and I didn't spend $75.  LOL.  Me:3, BB: 0.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 8, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Same.  All three of mine were identical.  I don't remember seeing any variations.  I'm not about to complain since mine have all been 'add to cart' items, were added along with a regular pick-two and I didn't spend $75.  LOL.  Me:3, BB: 0.


LOL yup, I did the exact same thing. I do feel bad for people who used the code to get an Ace pack though... totally not worth it.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 8, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I'm up to four of the Suki scrubs, I think.  At first I thought it would be great as a lip scrub -- but then I got a little in my mouth and YUCK!
> 
> The macaron box is kind of scary to me -- it looks plastic, but it's ceramic.  I'm afraid to throw it in a bag.  I'm guessing it will get buried in a drawer until it matches my decor.  LOL.


Aw man I just bought one of those to put my ring in when I wash dishes.  It looks really cute in my kitchen and makes me want to eat macarons (although I'll also eat all the macaroons).


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 8, 2015)

meggpi said:


> Aw man I just bought one of those to put my ring in when I wash dishes.  It looks really cute in my kitchen and makes me want to eat macarons (although I'll also eat all the macaroons).


It IS very cute!  And I was totally smitten with those in the BB shop, so I was thrilled to get it.  Seriously.  (I think sometimes I'm all Debbie-Downer sounding when I don't mean to be.)  

It's a freebie, it's an awesome variation of a pick-two and I'm surprised in a good way!  Really!

I just need to find its purpose.  lol!


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nerdy side note: I love that everyone in this conversation so far has correctly distinguished between "macaron" and "macaroon." That always drives me batty! ;-)


----------



## Reason (Jan 8, 2015)

I just got the Naobay body lotion and a black Cynthia Rowley eyeliner


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 8, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> LOL yup, I did the exact same thing. I do feel bad for people who used the code to get an Ace pack though... totally not worth it.


Can somebody give me the details on getting an ace pack and a regular sample pack at once?  This is totally new to me, and BB just "gifted" me that $15 keychain that I totally don't want but I'm gonna take advantage of it and get together a $35 order in the next couple of days.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 8, 2015)

Pleasantly surprised by the men's 2 pack -- a huge sample of Baxter deodorant that smells nice, and a Polis cologne sample. Husband will use both, so it's a win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 8, 2015)

I got another Marcelle 8 in 1 serum and the Gold Juicy perfume.

It could've been worse!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 8, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Can somebody give me the details on getting an ace pack and a regular sample pack at once? This is totally new to me, and BB just "gifted" me that $15 keychain that I totally don't want but I'm gonna take advantage of it and get together a $35 order in the next couple of days.


The Ace Pack product page randomly has an Add to Cart button every once in a while. When it does, it's free with your purchase without a code if you add it to your cart before checkout. The only way I ever know about it is when people post in this thread. I got one this week--Suki Scrub, Revealed Ballerina Quad, Gilchrist &amp; Soames Shower Gel. The bag is what I really wanted--but I will never make a $75 purchase from BB to get it with a code. ETA: Regular Pick: Harvey Prince

Ageless and SeaRX Birchsap Moisturizing Lotion.


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 9, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> The Ace Pack product page randomly has an Add to Cart button every once in a while. When it does, it's free with your purchase without a code if you add it to your cart before checkout. The only way I ever know about it is when people post in this thread. I got one this week--Suki Scrub, Revealed Ballerina Quad, Gilchrist &amp; Soames Shower Gel. The bag is what I really wanted--but I will never make a $75 purchase from BB to get it with a code.
> 
> ETA: Regular Pick: Harvey Prince obo..
> 
> Ageless and SeaRX Birchsap Moisturizing Lotion.


Thank you!!  I'll keep my eyes on the Ace Pack product page.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 9, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Thank you!!  I'll keep my eyes on the Ace Pack product page.


I doubt they are going to have an "Add to Cart" button anytime soon since they just sent out an email this morning advertising the Ace Bag bonus using a code.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Jan 9, 2015)

Today I received a sample of Egyptian Magic (which I have never tried before, so that's cool) and an el cheapo Laura Mercier card with three tiny swatches of tinted moisturizer. Ugh. I hate card samples. Give me a decent foil any day! Honestly, I will probably just drop this thing into the trash because I doubt there's enough here for a full face. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 10, 2015)

I got two orders from BB this week. My first pick two was an orange hairkop foil (my 8th one no joke) and a black nail art thing. My second pick two was a Pixi balm in coral crush (yay) and another black nail art thing (the print is also black on the bottle and too hard for me to read). With that order I was also able to add the bonus 3-pack to the cart with no code. The best part is the bag, it came with the standard items. I bought the full size of revealed2 and it is soo much prettier than the first one, I will probably end up using that one more!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 12, 2015)

Oops! Wrong topic! My bad. Ha ha


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 12, 2015)

Decided to use up my points from my secondary account since I'm closing it, and I'm planning on hoarding points on my main account for a good long while, so my last Pick Two for the foreseeable future will be arriving soon. Please be a good one! I feel like I've earned some good Pick Two karma after suffering through the Hairkop Horror of 2014.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 13, 2015)

I got an Oblipica foil of hair mask, and a black bottle of nail polish with a pen and skinny brush in the cap. I don't know what it is, because the packaging is black on black, designed by a genius, no doubt. It's a full size nail polish, though. So, I was thrilled. I used it to paint branches on my toenails.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 13, 2015)

Moonittude said:


> I got an Oblipica foil of hair mask, and a black bottle of nail polish with a pen and skinny brush in the cap. I don't know what it is, because the packaging is black on black, designed by a genius, no doubt. It's a full size nail polish, though. So, I was thrilled. I used it to paint branches on my toenails.


I am fairly certain you got the nail art pen from Color Club. Seriously, what were they thinking with that packaging?? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/color-club-exclusive-nail-art-set


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 14, 2015)

kayess said:


> I am fairly certain you got the nail art pen from Color Club. Seriously, what were they thinking with that packaging?? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/color-club-exclusive-nail-art-set


Ah yes, that's exactly what mine looked like. You would think they'd do a mock up before deciding to approve the design, but what do I know? I love watching nail art tutorials on instagram, but don't have the patience or talent to do it myself. So,now I have two of those. I got another pick two with my fresh start LE, hoping for no hairkop foils or nail art pens!


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 14, 2015)

A miracle, I say! Nary a foil in sight! I received a Pixi balm in Ripe Raspberry and a lavender Perlier shea butter. I already love those balms, and while the Perlier scent isn't my jam,

I am still very pleased with the quality of this Pick 2!

Side note: my package also randomly included a three-pack of Mighty Leaf tea bags as an "extra gift" with which l am supposed to take a break and treat myself.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> A miracle, I say! Nary a foil in sight! I received a Pixi balm in Ripe Raspberry and a lavender Perlier shea butter. I already love those balms, and while the Perlier scent isn't my jam,
> 
> I am still very pleased with the quality of this Pick 2!
> 
> Side note: my package also randomly included a three-pack of Mighty Leaf tea bags as an "extra gift" with which l am supposed to take a break and treat myself.


I've been totally wanting that Ripe Raspberry Pixi!!! Nice Pick 2 @@sstich79!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> A miracle, I say! Nary a foil in sight! I received a Pixi balm in Ripe Raspberry and a lavender Perlier shea butter. I already love those balms, and while the Perlier scent isn't my jam,
> 
> I am still very pleased with the quality of this Pick 2!
> 
> Side note: my package also randomly included a three-pack of Mighty Leaf tea bags as an "extra gift" with which l am supposed to take a break and treat myself.


Yay for no hairkop horror, LOL.  I freaking love mighty leaf tea. My favorite flavor is vanilla bean and you can get it at Target, and Kroger for about $2 cheaper than on birchbox's website.


----------



## liilak (Jan 14, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Yay for no hairkop horror, LOL.  I freaking love mighty leaf tea. My favorite flavor is vanilla bean and you can get it at Target, and Kroger for about $2 cheaper than on birchbox's website.


Really?!  I've never seen it at Target.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2015)

liilak said:


> Really?!  I've never seen it at Target.


Yup, it's in the tea/coffee aisle.  I was in there Sunday night and saw it. 

http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=mighty+leaf&amp;category=0%7CAll%7Cmatchallpartial%7Call+categories&amp;lnk=snav_sbox_mighty+leaf


----------



## liilak (Jan 15, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Yup, it's in the tea/coffee aisle.  I was in there Sunday night and saw it.
> 
> http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=mighty+leaf&amp;category=0%7CAll%7Cmatchallpartial%7Call+categories&amp;lnk=snav_sbox_mighty+leaf


I have a vastly inferior Target.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 15, 2015)

Two Davines foils: oi oil and oi shampoo. Lame.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 15, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Two Davines foils: oi oil and oi shampoo. Lame.


I think you'd be justified in complaining to CS about that one.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 15, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Two Davines foils: oi oil and oi shampoo. Lame.


Oh that is a bad one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm suppose to be getting the new LE box delivered today.  I'm scared of what my pick 2 might be now.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 15, 2015)

Got a pick two last night and it is a good one. 

Temptu Highlighter

Dr. Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner

and a 3 pack of teas! I love teas and the fact that this was a Pick 3 was awesome!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 15, 2015)

I got the best Pick 2 I've gotten in a long time, maybe ever!





ModelCo lipstick in Kitty (I thought about choosing this as my PYS but didn't...glad to get it)

noir eyeliner - I am actually finally getting low on plain black pencil liners, so not even mad.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 15, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I got the best Pick 2 I've gotten in a long time, maybe ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Noir eyeliner is amaze! You will love it! I am jealous of your Model Co lipstick.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 15, 2015)

Ugh. I got a Man's mystery pick 2.  And the thing is, I know I ordered a Women's because this has happened to me before so I'm really careful about it. 

I got:  Blackbird beard oil and Dr. Lipp nipple balm 

I sent an email.

But...I did get an extra 3-pack of Mighty Leaf tea.  Maybe I shouldn't have emailed &amp; complained. :/


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 15, 2015)

LuckyMoon said:


> Ugh. I got a Man's mystery pick 2. And the thing is, I know I ordered a Women's because this has happened to me before so I'm really careful about it.


This happened to me before, too.  I complained and they sent a replacement.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 15, 2015)

Pick 2 that came today:

Harvey Prince Hello Perfume! Ya, no. And Stainiac. Boring.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 15, 2015)

I got a Men's pick 2 with a face scrub and a pack of playing cards. I was under the impression that the pick 2 was actual product samples, but maybe I'm just delusional.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 16, 2015)

I received two perfume samples -- Catherine Maladrino and Harvey Prince Ageless. Not super exciting, but glad I dodged the Hairkop and ketchup packets.


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 16, 2015)

I got a set of 3 derma e foils, an itty bitty tube of a night cream (about the size of a perfume sample, can't remember name, just tossed it), and a 3 pack of teas. Pretty pitiful all in all cause I don't drink tea. Oh well, it was free.


----------



## liilak (Jan 16, 2015)

I got a noir black eyeliner and a Ruffian naked polish along with the Mighty Leaf 3 pack.   I already got the first two so I was very excited to see the tea.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 16, 2015)

Grabbed a men's pick 2- got some Recipe for Men eye patches, a suki exfoliator and the tea.

I'm happy. The men's pick is always way safer for my tastes, especially now that the oil/soap combo days have passed!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2015)

Placed two orders recently so fingers crossed I don't get to terrible pick 2's. I have THE worst luck with double foils and generally poopy mystery packs.

My last one was pretty decent though, Paula's choice serum and Catherine Malendrino perfume.


----------



## BreZblue (Jan 20, 2015)

I got the real chemistry 3-minute peel which I actually wanted to try, and yu-be moisturizer which I have already received in one of my boxes..


----------



## roxymama (Jan 21, 2015)

I got a Marcelle 8-1 Serum and Harvey Prince Yogini perfume. Also three Mighty Leaf teas which was nice!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 21, 2015)

I got the three teas, and HP petaly noir with Egyptian Magic. Dupes, but I'll use them!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Placed two orders recently so fingers crossed I don't get to terrible pick 2's. I have THE worst luck with double foils and generally poopy mystery packs.
> 
> My last one was pretty decent though, Paula's choice serum and Catherine Malendrino perfume.


I managed to avoid hair products, foils and perfume this time around.

I got the Noir eyeliner (already have it - easily swapped or given away) and Vasanti cleanser (I left my other sample bottle at my sister's place, she can keep it now).


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 22, 2015)

Just yesterday I got the 3-pack of Mighty Teas, along with TWO DIFFERENT CHAPSTICKS.  Ugh.  I originally got that vanilla chapstick like a year or so ago and use it occasionally, and then one month BB sent me a pick-2 with the new 2-ended chapstick and an expired $1 off chapstick coupon, and then THE SAME MONTH I got the 2-ended chapstick as a "bonus item" in my box, and now I have two more of the 2-ended chapsticks.  These things haunt me like those Hairkops for some of you.


----------



## liilak (Jan 22, 2015)

Is the chapstick any good at least?



jb3480 said:


> Just yesterday I got the 3-pack of Mighty Teas, along with TWO DIFFERENT CHAPSTICKS.  Ugh.  I originally got that vanilla chapstick like a year or so ago and use it occasionally, and then one month BB sent me a pick-2 with the new 2-ended chapstick and an expired $1 off chapstick coupon, and then THE SAME MONTH I got the 2-ended chapstick as a "bonus item" in my box, and now I have two more of the 2-ended chapsticks.  These things haunt me like those Hairkops for some of you.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm getting a package tomorrow and I'm hoping that there are some mighty leaf tea bags in there.  I freaking love that brand.  My coworkers get on me for drinking so much tea, but hey, it's better than drinking soda all the time.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 22, 2015)

nc42 said:


> I'm getting a package tomorrow and I'm hoping that there are some mighty leaf tea bags in there.  I freaking love that brand.  My coworkers get on me for drinking so much tea, but hey, it's better than drinking soda all the time.


I love their teas too! So delicious :3


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 22, 2015)

So I ordered some stuff from the BB store earlier in the day and immediately after submitting it I realized I forgot to add the sample pack. I tried calling them then and they were out at lunch, I think, so tried again an hour later. There was no problem with having the sample pack sent to me, but they let me know it would come separately as the original order couldn't be modified. 

I got my shipping confirmation emails. My order is being sent via USPS (option I selected). My mystery sample pack is coming via UPS.


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 22, 2015)

liilak said:


> Is the chapstick any good at least?


I actually have so many other lip balms open that I haven't even tried any of them yet!!  I like the vanilla Hydration Lock one though, but I've been using that for at least a year and I still have probably half of it left.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 23, 2015)

So, approximately 24 hours after I made my order and less than that since I called about adding the mystery sample pack and my sample pack has arrived at my door. My order is still in the pre-shipment phase. Not sure how Birchbox ops is able to justify the cost of overnighting these things.  &lt;_&lt;

As for my pick two, I got the Benefit They're Real push-up liner and a Ruffian polish in Naked. I was just thinking about the liner this morning and wondering what it would be like to use, so pretty awesome there. I've also been curious about trying Ruffian, not sure about the color against my skin, though. Will see once the bottle has warmed up and settled. I'm pretty happy with this pick two, especially since I was fully expecting to get hair products I wouldn't be able to use.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 23, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> So, approximately 24 hours after I made my order and less than that since I called about adding the mystery sample pack and my sample pack has arrived at my door. My order is still in the pre-shipment phase. Not sure how Birchbox ops is able to justify the cost of overnighting these things.  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> As for my pick two, I got the Benefit They're Real push-up liner and a Ruffian polish in Naked. I was just thinking about the liner this morning and wondering what it would be like to use, so pretty awesome there. I've also been curious about trying Ruffian, not sure about the color against my skin, though. Will see once the bottle has warmed up and settled. I'm pretty happy with this pick two, especially since I was fully expecting to get hair products I wouldn't be able to use.


Wow, I would have LOVED this pick two! One of the best ones I've seen!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 24, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I managed to avoid hair products, foils and perfume this time around.
> 
> I got the Noir eyeliner (already have it - easily swapped or given away) and Vasanti cleanser (I left my other sample bottle at my sister's place, she can keep it now).


Bah couldn't avoid hair product foil this time around. Today I got Davies OI conditioner packet and Sumita color contrast eyeliner in Raina (navy) which I already have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I also got a 3 pack tea sampler which I'm taking to work! I actually excited about the tea.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 25, 2015)

Got a decent pick two with my latest order: Fekkai PrX Reparatives Intense Fortifying Mask and Harvey Prince Petaly Noir.

Also got the tea sampler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The sweet note from Birchbox about relaxing with the tea was just so nice!


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 25, 2015)

I received the Suki exfoliate cleanser and Petaly a Noir perfume yesterday. So excited to receive the tea sampler too! I love tea as much as makeup and almost always add a box to my orders. I bought the Ahmad Rosehip, hibiscus cherry for the first time. It makes a great, light iced tea! Yummy.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 25, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I received the Suki exfoliate cleanser and Petaly a Noir perfume yesterday. So excited to receive the tea sampler too! I love tea as much as makeup and almost always add a box to my orders. I bought the Ahmad Rosehip, hibiscus cherry for the first time. It makes a great, light iced tea! Yummy.


Yes! I love the Ahmad teas because they're so tasty and cheap! My favorite flavor is strawberry.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 25, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> So excited to receive the tea sampler too! I love tea as much as makeup and almost always add a box to my orders. I bought the Ahmad Rosehip, hibiscus cherry for the first time. It makes a great, light iced tea! Yummy.


Sigh... I really wish I liked iced tea, because I need to curb my coffee and diet root beer habits. I only like a few herbal teas, and only hot. (I keep waiting to have my Southern citizenship revoked for thinking that sweet tea is an abomination.)


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 25, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Sigh... I really wish I liked iced tea, because I need to curb my coffee and diet root beer habits. I only like a few herbal teas, and only hot. (I keep waiting to have my Southern citizenship revoked for thinking that sweet tea is an abomination.)


If your southern card will be revoked, my black card should be revoked for hating collard greens, lol.


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 25, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Yes! I love the Ahmad teas because they're so tasty and cheap! My favorite flavor is strawberry.


I usually buy peach/passion fruit or mango. I received an interesting set of teas from Teavana for Christmas, but for the price Ahmad is great.



sstich79 said:


> Sigh... I really wish I liked iced tea, because I need to curb my coffee and diet root beer habits. I only like a few herbal teas, and only hot. (I keep waiting to have my Southern citizenship revoked for thinking that sweet tea is an abomination.)


The Teaspigs licorice and peppermint teas was so good and sweet that it made me think it would be a good substitute for coffee. I've given coffee up for two weeks earlier this year for a medical detox. It was so hard, but after a week I only missed the milky froth, and not the coffee.

I can't drink sweet tea either. All that sugar is just like cocaine. I'm totally using coconut sugar for everything now. And honey.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 25, 2015)

nc42 said:


> If your southern card will be revoked, my black card should be revoked for hating collard greens, lol.


I live in Georgia and I hate both collard greens and sweet tea.  And grits.  (Plenty of white people in Georgia eat collard greens, too.  Someone brings them in to the office potluck every year.  Luckily for me, as prepared by this person, they have turkey neck bones in them and are not vegetarian so I don't have to eat any to be polite.)

Granted, I am not from the South originally, so I did not grow up eating this stuff.  And maybe that is what makes the difference?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 25, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I live in Georgia and I hate both collard greens and sweet tea.  And grits.  (Plenty of white people in Georgia eat collard greens, too.  Someone brings them in to the office potluck every year.  Luckily for me, as prepared by this person, they have turkey neck bones in them and are not vegetarian so I don't have to eat any to be polite.)
> 
> Granted, I am not from the South originally, so I did not grow up eating this stuff.  And maybe that is what makes the difference?


Yeah, maybe that makes the difference.  I am originally from NYC, moved to my area when I was six, went back to NYC after graduation and now I'm back down here b/c I got married.  I always loved sweet tea though, but the smell of collards and turnips makes me want to gag.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 25, 2015)

Northern white girls eat collards too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I cook mine with salt pork, it makes me so sad I can't get better half to eat them.  He is very adventurous with food and eats a LOT of vegetables but won't get down with my greens.


----------



## SammyP (Jan 25, 2015)

I received the Model Co. Kitty Lipstick and a Juicy perfume sample.  Was hoping to get tea; however a full size lipstick is pretty nice!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 25, 2015)

I rec'd the Model Co. Kitty as a PYS and I love it. And I don't really care for lipstick. Hope you love it too.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 26, 2015)

I got a replacement mystery pick 2 after I emailed &amp; complained about receiving a Men's pick 2 w/beard oil.

Ruffian nail polish in Naked

Smashbox Be Legendary long wear lip lacquer in Coral

And another 3 pack sample of tea.  Best mystery pick 2 ever for me!


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just got a good pick two. Acure Facial Scrub 1oz. and Laura Geller Spackle primer .5oz. I also got the 3 packs of Mighty Leaf tea. I actually got the Acure in my Christmas Target box. Haven't tried it yet. Both will get used. I was able to add the 3 sample pack too, thanks to someone on here letting us know you could add it without a code. Really love the coastal scent palette in ballerina. I had been wanting this. Great for travel since it is so small.


----------



## Karly65 (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay, I'm jealous of all you that got nail polish. My very first pick 2 is the Harvey Prince Petaly Noir and Camille Beckman Tuscan Honey hand therapy. I really can't use either. Migraines and allergic reactions to fragrances stop me from wearing any perfumes and strongly scented products. Not worth the pain or itchiness to even give them a shot.

I give all my perfume and strongly scented lotions to a coworker for her teenaged daughter. So at least they won't get wasted.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 28, 2015)

Damn! Damn! Damn! (in my Florida Evans voice)

I got hairkop and suki as my mystery pick two.  Hairkop is back you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 28, 2015)

Harvey Prince Petally Noir is the new Hairkop. Bleh.

Got the BP shampoo, as well, which will definitely get used!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 28, 2015)

ScopeIt said:


> Harvey Prince Petally Noir is the new Hairkop. Bleh.


Would rather get Hairkop...

I had some tolerance for some Harvey Prince fragrances at one time.  Now I am just tired of seeing all of them.  And some of them (i.e., Sincerely), I just don't like.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 29, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I had some tolerance for some Harvey Prince fragrances at one time.  Now I am just tired of seeing all of them.  And some of them (i.e., *Sincerely*), I just don't like.


I hope it's not just me that thinks this is hysterical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## H_D (Jan 30, 2015)

oh man, still sending out the hairkop?? I hope I don't get more of that stuff! PLEASE send me something good, BB!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 30, 2015)

H_D said:


> oh man, still sending out the hairkop?? I hope I don't get more of that stuff! PLEASE send me something good, BB!


yes they are. yes. they. are. -_______-


----------



## domfront (Feb 2, 2015)

I just got the worst Mystery Pack: Harvey Prince (Ageless) and a foil pack of conditioner.  Actually, now that I think about it, of all the times I've gotten the Mystery Pack, there was only one good one (Dr. Brant Pores No More and the Beauty Protector Detangler).  All other times the products have been totally useless (and rage-inducing) for me!


----------



## Julie Casey (Feb 3, 2015)

I got two Marcelle New·Age 8 in 1 Power Serum. Normally I'd be annoyed for getting 2 of the same samples, but I love serum and need travel-sized ones!


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 3, 2015)

I got 3 (attached) foils of derma-e and a little tiny pump bottle of Havvn N Night Cream (never heard of that one). Not exciting, but not terrible.


----------



## Brandi Bandz (Feb 4, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> I got 3 (attached) foils of derma-e and a little tiny pump bottle of Havvn N Night Cream (never heard of that one). Not exciting, but not terrible.


I received the exact same pick two this morning. I wasn't thrilled but hey it could have been worse. I'm just happy I avoided another perfume sample!


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 4, 2015)

I received a Davines Oi conditioner foil and a 1 oz tube of derma e brightening cleanser.


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 4, 2015)

SeaRx moisturizer and two more hairkops...


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

Cutest pick two ever; a Tata Harper volumizing lip and cheek tint in very charming. It came in a green pot with a gold cap with tiny flowers engraved on the top. And a mini staniac, which I just ordered in full size but now i can put the little one in my purse.  And three teas as a bonus sample.  :wub:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2015)

Blugrhh

Hairkop shampoo foil and a bottle of Bain de terre conditioner. Not exciting but they'll get used.

At least there was tea.


----------



## H_D (Feb 5, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Cutest pick two ever; a Tata Harper volumizing lip and cheek tint in very charming. It came in a green pot with a gold cap with tiny flowers engraved on the top. And a mini staniac, which I just ordered in full size but now i can put the little one in my purse.  And three teas as a bonus sample.  :wub:


Wow! Best.mystery pack.ever.


----------



## H_D (Feb 5, 2015)

Good news, I didn't get a Hairkopf foil again. Bad news, I got yet another shampoo (Hello harvey prince, which I am already getting in my Feb Birchbox too. Luckyme). The other item is theBalm Mary Louminzer, which I like but already have two from my BB.


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 5, 2015)

The latest pick-2 is a Hello conditioner and a Ellovi butter in vanilla.

Oh!  And I forgot the best part - there was a really nice 6 pack of assorted teas in the box!


----------



## liilak (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd definitely trade for your Mary Louminzer!



H_D said:


> Good news, I didn't get a Hairkopf foil again. Bad news, I got yet another shampoo (Hello harvey prince, which I am already getting in my Feb Birchbox too. Luckyme). The other item is theBalm Mary Louminzer, which I like but already have two from my BB.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Feb 6, 2015)

I placed an order yesterday and added the pick two mystery pack.  Of course I want something good, but the funny thing is I really want to score the extra tea freebies!


----------



## Boadicea (Feb 6, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Cutest pick two ever; a Tata Harper volumizing lip and cheek tint in very charming. It came in a green pot with a gold cap with tiny flowers engraved on the top. And a mini staniac, which I just ordered in full size but now i can put the little one in my purse.  And three teas as a bonus sample.  :wub:


Can you post a photo? I am curious about the size of the cheek tint


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 8, 2015)

Boadicea said:


> Can you post a photo? I am curious about the size of the cheek tint


This site has been weird about letting me upload photos. Here is a link to a website that shows what I got. I think it was full size. Of course now I'm hooked and want to try their whole line. 

https://bohochicmeetsorganics.wordpress.com/2014/09/15/tata-harper-hual-lipcheek-first-impression-review/


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 8, 2015)

I ordered the Vanity Fair Box and Tata Harper Volumizing lip and Cheek Tint came in it. I've used it more lately and really like it. I find myself reaching for it more and more because the shade is perfect for me on the cheeks. Sometimes I use it on the lips as well if I'm in a hurry and just need to look put together. Not sure if it's volumizing, I don't seem to get that effect on my lips but I like it anyhow. After this experience I want to try out more of the line. I took pics of the one I got.


----------



## bluturtle (Feb 9, 2015)

My latest pick two was the purple laqa (which I had been dying to try, but never got in my box!) and the coastal eyeshadow quad in latte (which I already have the 2 full size palettes).

Not too bad...


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 9, 2015)

I got two sets of Derma-e foils (lots of product to try, no complaints!) and a Revealed quad in latte, which I didn't get yet and actually like!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sea Rx Birchsap Moisturizing Lotion and Harvey Prince Yogini

I always love getting new moisturizers to try. I don't like getting perfume samples as part of my boxes but don't mind receiving them for free. I don't yet have a signature scent so I do actually like having a ton of perfume samples to match my mood


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow, 3 posts in a row with decent pick 2 mystery samples.   I think that's a record.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dawn Horton (Feb 10, 2015)

Well.....I guess my pick two was not too bad.  I received a coastal scents in latte and a stainiac.  I will put both up for trade.


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 11, 2015)

Today's package contained a Havvn N night cream and two three packs of foils of Derma e skin care samples.  Not horrible, but not real exciting either.


----------



## EmL (Feb 11, 2015)

I really just want the tea! It looks like they stopped sending tea though... :/


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

me too. Loved the teas I've got from them and have ordered more when I ran out.


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 12, 2015)

For what it's worth I actually rec'd a 3 pack of Mighty Leaf Teas yesterday w/ my monthly RTR box. It wasn't in the RTR box itself but rather in the larger external box in addition to my upgrade (Brinkley necklace), but regardless I was far happier than I should have been to see tea️!

I mostly drink loose tea &amp; was impressed w/ these as they look more like loose tea packaged into individual sachets than the more typically seen industrially-packaged teabags wherein the contents are far closer to a ground tea powder than any semblance of intact leaves or herbs. They're labeled as "Artisan Whole Leaf Pouch(es)" &amp; seem to be a step up from the Mighty Leaf teas I've had in the past (which i recall being decent but nothing particularly special).

And with that I'm going to put some water on &amp; try the Ginger Twist herbal variety right now. It sounds (&amp; smells) delicious, &amp; I'm still trying to warm up from my minute-long trip to my mailbox!

Here's to more bonus teas for all!


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 12, 2015)

"... I think it was full size. Of course now I'm hooked and want to try their whole line. "

I don't blame you....the line looks really neat overall. Fingers crossed that it might cross over into the monthly box rotation


----------



## KayEss (Feb 12, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> Today's package contained a Havvn N night cream and two three packs of foils of Derma e skin care samples.  Not horrible, but not real exciting either.


This is what I got in my most recent pick two a few days ago. Meh....I don't use moisturizers except maybe once in a blue moon so this really didn't excite me. I can use the cleanser foils but that's it.


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 13, 2015)

I got a not soap radio in lemon &amp; 2 xeia packs of red flower illuminating rose serum. Pretty happy with those!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 14, 2015)

I got Mighty Leaf teas and Chocolate covered pretzel in one and Beauty protect shampoo and Aloe Source Vitamin C cream in the other. Pretty happy with these. I'll use the tea for sure.


----------



## EmL (Feb 14, 2015)

Reija said:


> I got Mighty Leaf teas and Chocolate covered pretzel in one and Beauty protect shampoo and Aloe Source Vitamin C cream in the other. Pretty happy with these. I'll use the tea for sure.


I should be getting mine today or Tuesday - I'm hoping that I got as lucky as you did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 16, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> "... I think it was full size. Of course now I'm hooked and want to try their whole line. "
> 
> I don't blame you....the line looks really neat overall. Fingers crossed that it might cross over into the monthly box rotation)
> 
> ...


The Tata in Charming reminds me of my $3 e.l.f. lip and cheek stain in Pink Lemonade. The Tata is a bit creamier, but performs the same way. I always feel weird buying elf stuff since it's so cheap and made in china, but I've always ended up loving what I bought.


----------



## Beckilg (Feb 16, 2015)

My cart tells me the mystery pick 2 is out of stock...


----------



## EmL (Feb 16, 2015)

Beckilg said:


> My cart tells me the mystery pick 2 is out of stock...


I saw that too a few days ago. But then it showed as back in stock... I'm wondering if it is a glitch or if they are out of samples.


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 17, 2015)

I got a great pick 2 recently. Purple laqa, Paula's choice eye cream and a bonus 3 tea bags. Samples were great sizes and I will use all of this great stuff!


----------



## EmL (Feb 17, 2015)

I got Bain de Terre conditioner, two face serums, three teas, and a toffee pretzel!

I'm so excited for this sample pack! I love the food/drink extras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 21, 2015)

I got two mystery packs today.  I got a Whish Exfoliating Body Wash and a Baxter After Shave Balm in one.  In the other I got a Tuscan Honey Hand Therapy and a Bain De Terre Conditioner.


----------



## liilak (Feb 21, 2015)

I used to purposefully hit $35 so I can get the Pick 2 but I didn't my last two orders and have no regrets.  It helps I got the awesome choco pretzel and tea sampler.


----------



## Kmessenger (Feb 24, 2015)

I received my order from the 40% off sale today and got the pretzel and teas but no same pack. Or does the tea count as the sample pack? The card in the box said that was supposed to be an extra treat for Valentines Day so it made me think that there should have also been a beauty products sample pack? Thoughts?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> I received my order from the 40% off sale today and got the pretzel and teas but no same pack. Or does the tea count as the sample pack? The card in the box said that was supposed to be an extra treat for Valentines Day so it made me think that there should have also been a beauty products sample pack? Thoughts?


I got the pretzel and teas with my order with two sample packs as well so I think the tea counts as one. Not sure about the extra Valentine's treat though.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 24, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> I received my order from the 40% off sale today and got the pretzel and teas but no same pack. Or does the tea count as the sample pack? The card in the box said that was supposed to be an extra treat for Valentines Day so it made me think that there should have also been a beauty products sample pack? Thoughts?


If you ordered a Mystery Pack (two beauty products) and didn't receive it you should let them know. The tea and pretzel is just an extra treat that they sent in some packages as a surprise. I made two orders from different accounts from the sale and one had the tea and pretzel and the other didn't. But they both had my Mystery Packs.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2015)

Reija said:


> I got the pretzel and teas with my order with two sample packs as well so I think the tea counts as one. Not sure about the extra Valentine's treat though.


I just realized that I did have beauty products with mine too. It was a vitamin C cream but can't remember if there was something else. I'm losing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Kmessenger (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks ladies! Not that I don't love a sweet treat but I thought it was odd that there wasn't an actual "sample pack". Looks like another email to birchbox CS. I feel like almost all of my orders have something goofy go on and I hate emailing them about something so small, oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rwikene (Feb 25, 2015)

I got a men's pick 2 (women's was sold out) and got a sample of the Hanz D Fuko Claymation (hair clay) and a face oil. Pretty good pick 2 since both will have multiple uses and are resealable


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 25, 2015)

I ordered something (one item) from the 40% sale, and added a mystery sample pack. Then shipping was delayed due to weather - story of 2015. Then I got shipping notice....and the next day got a second shipping notice. it looked like the sample pack was getting shipped separately...

 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

The item I ordered arrived yesterday, with three individual teas and the choco pretzel. Then TODAY a smaller box arrived, with the sample pack (SeaRX BirchSap RhinoHorn lotion or something, and a Camille Beckman handcreme) AND...get ready...another three teas and choco pretzel!! 

So the sample items were ok - not the best, but better than the last couple packs I got around December. But DOUBLE snacks?? pwned.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 26, 2015)

So excited! Today I received my order to find 4 additional samples! I got the chocolate covered pretzel in toffee, which I immediately tore into and loved! I'm actually going to order a pack of them tonight from the official website. I also received the Mighty Leaf 3-tea set in Chocolate Mint Tuffle, Organic Spring Jasmine, and Bombay Chai. I wanted to try them ALL so badly but I just had a small uncomfortable situation with my dissertation advisor so I'm going to gift them to her since she loves teas. I'm upset I have to give them away but at this point, its more important and better for me career-wise if I do.

I ALSO received a Bain de Terre Color Preserving shampoo that I'll probably put up for swap, as well as a Ruffian nail polish in Rosary, which is a metallic pinkish color that I would never wear because I don't do pink, but I like receiving nail polish and Ruffian is a great brand. If I had received the shade Sahara, I would have been overjoyed because I've been looking to try that shade for a minute. Overall, I'm happy with my mystery pack and the additional extras. They really made my day!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> I received my order from the 40% off sale today and got the pretzel and teas but no same pack. Or does the tea count as the sample pack? The card in the box said that was supposed to be an extra treat for Valentines Day so it made me think that there should have also been a beauty products sample pack? Thoughts?


I think the tea is separate. I've gotten the tea samples on occasions when I didn't even order the "spend $35 and get two free samples" deal.  I even got a sampler packet of teas when Birchbox replaced a missing item from my January box. Today, I also got a sampler packet of teas in addition to my pick-two choices.



EmL said:


> I really just want the tea! It looks like they stopped sending tea though... :/


They haven't. See my post above about my package that arrived today!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 26, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I wanted to try them ALL so badly but I just had a small uncomfortable situation with my dissertation advisor so I'm going to gift them to her since she loves teas. I'm upset I have to give them away but at this point, its more important and better for me career-wise if I do.


Man, it must be something must be in the air. I'm currently in dissertationland too, and it seems like every other day there's some new issue or mini-crisis...usually bureaucratic or institutional, only tangentially connected to me or my work, but dealing with all that little crap sucks out what little energy I have left. 

So I hope your situation improves, and that the tea smooths things over with your advisor. Hang in there! Aaaaaand....so good to meet a fellow beauty product-loving future doc!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Man, it must be something must be in the air. I'm currently in dissertationland too, and it seems like every other day there's some new issue or mini-crisis...usually bureaucratic or institutional, only tangentially connected to me or my work, but dealing with all that little crap sucks out what little energy I have left.
> 
> So I hope your situation improves, and that the tea smooths things over with your advisor. Hang in there! Aaaaaand....so good to meet a fellow beauty product-loving future doc!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww thanks! *hugs* Yes, getting a PhD can be exhausting at times. So good to see a fellow Beauty,PhD! lol.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 28, 2015)

I got half of my order from the 40% off sale on Friday, 2/27.  I ordered on 2/15.  The other half is due to get here on Monday.

Mystery Pack was sample sizes of:

Harvey Prince hello body cream 

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Treat hair mask

Not a bad free mystery pack, but I have tried both in the past &amp; don't love them.  Plus I was hoping for a pretzel that everyone else was getting &amp; was disappointed when I didn't get one.


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 28, 2015)

The pretzel is packaged with the tea samples and my come in the other box.  My pick two came separately from the rest of my order and the tea and pretzel were in with the regular order.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2015)

Ageless perfume and Egyptian Magic skin cream. Along with tea and a pretzel. Pretty pleased as I've never tried either sample before.


----------



## liilak (Mar 6, 2015)

Boo, they've stopped giving out the teas and chocolate!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2015)

My latest was SeaRX birchsap lotion, already tried it so I'll trade this and Camille Beckman Hand Therapy, which I really love, great size for my purse too.

No pretzel or tea but I bought a box of tea so I'm stocked for the rest of winter.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 6, 2015)

Just got my order today and my pick two was Coastal Scents Latte Palette Sampler and Kerastase Elixir Ultime. Also they included 3 packets of tea but no pretzel.


----------



## H_D (Mar 6, 2015)

I got two really good mystery packs in a long time:

-Juice beauty serum and an eyebrow pencil (full sized)

-Pixi shea butter lip balm (full sized, coralish shade) and a nice sized eyeliner although it is black which I have a million of.


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't know why I continue to get excited when a mystery sample pick is coming.  I have never gotten one that's good.  This time I got:

Staniac Tint

SeaRX Moisturizing Lotion

**sigh**


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 10, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I don't know why I continue to get excited when a mystery sample pick is coming. I have never gotten one that's good. This time I got:
> 
> Staniac Tint
> 
> ...


What do you expect from a pick two? What kinds of products would it take for you to consider it a good pick two? Just curious because I would've been very happy with this one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2015)

I would've been thrilled with Stainiac I love that stuff!


----------



## jenacate (Mar 14, 2015)

Wednesday I got an essential elements lotion (bleh) and a Cynthia rowly lip stain in sugar. I love this but have one coming in my box this month so I hope I recieve a differnt color. Oh an a free set of three teas which will be given away since I don't drink tea. I was really hoping I'd get some chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenacate (Mar 14, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


I got those feet wipes and a modelco lipstick in kitty. Loved the lipstick, the wipes were a waste


----------



## jenacate (Mar 14, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Those of you who have gotten in, how is the Benta Berry scrub? I really hated the moisturizer, but it seems a lot of people are getting the scrub right now so I'm curious.


I recieved this back in February and its as so tiny I couldn't tell if I liked it. As a scrub it wasn't scrubby enough but as a regular face wash I think it could have been nice. I also got a dr. Matt bb cream with that pick two and loved it!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Mar 14, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> What do you expect from a pick two? What kinds of products would it take for you to consider it a good pick two? Just curious because I would've been very happy with this one.


I can't speak for her but a good Pick Two for me is a sample of anything on my wishlist and I have TONS of stuff I wanna try on my Birchbox wishlist. It's like, I know they have to strike out by sending me something from my wishlist in a Pick Two one of these days, but nope! So when I get sent other crap, it's extremely disappointing.


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got a pick 2 with a shop order, and I'm really pleased. For one, no perfume! It was a bottle of the Essential Elements shower gel, which I liked from a past box, and the Mirenesse mascara.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 22, 2015)

I recently did the mystery sample pack two, plus the 3 sample special they were running (which might have been ACE only, but I can't remember).  It was like getting another full box! 

The mystery sample pack:

Vasanti All Star 2-in1 eye and face primer

Essential Elements body lotion

The 3 sample special:

Benefit It's Potent! eye cream (tiny pot, not a foil)

Keims shampoo

Pop lip crayon in Rose Romance

So, while not *UH.MAZING* samples, they're all decent. NO FOILS! It's like getting a box for free!


----------



## jenacate (Mar 22, 2015)

I just got an email from BB saying that the pick twos were back in stock. I placed an order with one a few days ago, but never got order confirmation. (My bb account shows it shipped). Since it was out of stock will I get one?


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got two awesome pick twos(in my opinion)!

One had: navy sumita liner (I think I'm at 3 of these and counting!) and Not Soap Radio lemon shower gel

The other one had: Davines hair plumping serum and They're Real Mascara.


----------



## bridgigolf (Mar 23, 2015)

I just got an amazing sample pack!  not a foil pack in sight!  I recieved Benefit's They're Real mascara and the Mirenesse mattfinity lip rouge in the Paris shade.  Somehow i have never recieved either of these samples in the 10 months I've been with Birchbox, so this is a win for me, I'm in LOVE with the lip rouge!


----------



## jenacate (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's my newest pick two! I'm guessing whoever packed my box forgot how to count? Either way I'm super excited for this. I've been wanting to try their body washes. I guess I'll email BB and see what's up.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 23, 2015)

bluturtle said:


> Just got two awesome pick twos(in my opinion)!
> 
> One had: navy sumita liner (I think I'm at 3 of these and counting!) and Not Soap Radio lemon shower gel
> 
> The other one had: Davines hair plumping serum and They're Real Mascara.


Maybe I was supposed to get the navy eyeliner as well that would have been an awesome pick two for me.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 26, 2015)

jenacate said:


> Here's my newest pick two! I'm guessing whoever packed my box forgot how to count? Either way I'm super excited for this. I've been wanting to try their body washes. I guess I'll email BB and see what's up.


I finally heard back and they are sending me a new pick two. Hopefully it doesn't take long to get it.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 29, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I finally heard back and they are sending me a new pick two. Hopefully it doesn't take long to get it.


Got home from my trip today and my replacement pick two was waiting for me!

The lip gloss is full sized! And a very pretty color. I'm not sure about the shu uemera. I don't even know what it is. Guess I should do some research but overall, an awesome pick. I have one more coming this week, then I'm putting myself on a no buy for a while lol.


----------



## artlover613 (Mar 30, 2015)

jenacate said:


> Got home from my trip today and my replacement pick two was waiting for me!
> 
> The lip gloss is full sized! And a very pretty color. I'm not sure about the shu uemera. I don't even know what it is. Guess I should do some research but overall, an awesome pick. I have one more coming this week, then I'm putting myself on a no buy for a while lol.


Wow! That's great. And after all that stress over the PYS email during your bday month, you deserve that great pick two! Best ever, in my opinion.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 30, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> Wow! That's great. And after all that stress over the PYS email during your bday month, you deserve that great pick two! Best ever, in my opinion.


Yes! I was thrilled! I ended up getting the madmen ny box too, my referrel points and extra sorry points! BB messes up quite a bit IMO but they always make up for it, above and beyond.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 1, 2015)

both the Chantecaille lippie and the shu uemera were part of the "Vanity Affair" Box back at the end of 2014. I wonder if they're trying to unload the remaining stock of the holiday boxes. Not that I'm complaining - those make great pick two sample packs!


----------



## jenacate (Apr 1, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> both the Chantecaille lippie and the shu uemera were part of the "Vanity Affair" Box back at the end of 2014. I wonder if they're trying to unload the remaining stock of the holiday boxes. Not that I'm complaining - those make great pick two sample packs!


I just noticed that! The lip gloss is worth $34! That's crazy. Who would pay that for one gloss? I mean it's a nice gloss but nothing special.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Apr 1, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I just noticed that! The lip gloss is worth $34! That's crazy. Who would pay that for one gloss? I mean it's a nice gloss but nothing special.


I feel like most things in the Birchbox shop is ridiculously overpriced. Some of the jewelry starts at $90.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Apr 2, 2015)

I placed an order that came today and it was supposed to have a Pick 2. Imagine my hurt when I saw the order didn't include it. I'll call them tomorrow about it but I'm just upset because I made sure the order was above $35 (and ended up paying $6 out of pocket) in order to get the pick two. I also hate that tomorrow is Friday so the Pick 2 probably isn't going to arrive til Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Jen51 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ugh.  I got my hopes up for a great pick two based on some of the amazing ones y'all have recently gotten.  I was so disappointed to get another tiny little Platinum Gold hand cream and yet another little tub o suki.  I think I can fill up a bath tub with all the little tubs of suki I have gotten lol.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 4, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> Ugh.  I got my hopes up for a great pick two based on some of the amazing ones y'all have recently gotten.  I was so disappointed to get another tiny little Platinum Gold hand cream and yet another little tub o suki.  I think I can fill up a bath tub with all the little tubs of suki I have gotten lol.


Are your Suki's all rock hard?  Mine are.  I have no idea what to do with them.  Threre's no way this can go on a face.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 4, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Are your Suki's all rock hard?  Mine are.  I have no idea what to do with them.  Threre's no way this can go on a face.


Mine was. I loved the cleaner but after a while it got rock hard and I didn't know what to do with it so I threw it away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Apr 4, 2015)

I got the yuki(?) cream sample (the one in the orange &amp; white tube) and I never cared for it.

BUT I got a foil sample of Davines Replumping Shampoo and wow - I really liked that!!  So, I had to purchase a full sized version of it....


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Are your Suki's all rock hard?  Mine are.  I have no idea what to do with them.  Threre's no way this can go on a face.


I got Suki in October. It was great for a few months and then I didn't seal the jar properly one day. This discouraged me from getting a full sized. I was using it on my face and as a lip scrub. There might be an issue with old/ dried out samples. When I got mine it was the consistency of thick oatmeal. It should not be rock hard.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Apr 6, 2015)

I actually got 2 Pick Two's. I placed an order on my second account and all of those emails go to an email address I don't normally check. So when I got my order without a Pick 2, I called them to let them know and they shipped one out right away. When I went in to check that email, I realized that they actually had sent me a tracking number for the original Pick 2, so it was shipped separately. I got the original Pick 2 Friday and I got the second one this morning.

First Pick 2 (original): Ojon Rare Oil Blend + Caldrea No. 2 Tea Olive Lime Body Wash

Second Pick 2: Cynthia Rowley Lipstain in Heartthrob and Meredesso All-in-One moisturizer

I like all of the products and I'm gonna use each of them. I love the easy to use/reclosable pack the Meredesso moisturizer comes in. Only thing is, I rubbed some on the back of my hand to test how moisturizing it is, but it didn't seem to be all that hydrating as a face moisturizer. Hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## jenacate (Apr 6, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I actually got 2 Pick Two's. I placed an order on my second account and all of those emails go to an email address I don't normally check. So when I got my order without a Pick 2, I called them to let them know and they shipped one out right away. When I went in to check that email, I realized that they actually had sent me a tracking number for the original Pick 2, so it was shipped separately. I got the original Pick 2 Friday and I got the second one this morning.
> 
> First Pick 2 (original): Ojon Rare Oil Blend + Caldrea No. 2 Tea Olive Lime Body Wash
> 
> ...


I got the ojon and caldera pack today too also shipped separate from my order. Good sizes but a bummer pack for me unfortunately. If say probably my worst one. Hate hair oil but at least body wash will get used.


----------



## jewdiful (Apr 6, 2015)

My Pick 2 from the Aces sale:


Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain in "Heartthrob" (_Sample Value: $9.29)_

Mereadesso All-in-One Moisturizer _(Sample Value: $28.80)_








This is THE BEST Pick 2 I've gotten... ever. Really high value, though I have to ask myself if these two samples are _really_ worth $38. A lot of Birchbox's prices seem inflated, so I guess it's completely subjective. Having the opportunity to try such an expensive moisturizer is really nice though, it's not something I've ever buy blindly. I do love the packaging, I actually have some Wei BB Cream that comes in this same re-sealable type packet. I love how portable it is.

I received a different color of the lipstain in a Birchbox, Valentine, which is a bit bright for me. Happy to try it in a different shade.

The last pick 2 I received was a 3pk of Derma E foils and a 4mL bottle of night cream, which wasn't terrible but it came the same day I received the Rent the Runway editor's box (which had a large sample tub of Derma-e day cream), so a lot of skincare that month. This is the first sample pack I've been this excited about in a long time... back when we could pick from pre-selected Pick 2's!

(I also got a 3pk of tea, so they must still be sending those out!)


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Apr 7, 2015)

jewdiful said:


> My Pick 2 from the Aces sale:
> 
> 
> Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain in "Heartthrob" (_Sample Value: $9.29)_
> ...


I got this exact same Pick 2, but no tea! I'm upset. I wish I could call and complain, lol.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 12, 2015)

Just got home from a weekend trip &amp; relieved that my BB order that was delivered to me in RECORD time yesterday morning was still sitting outside my apt door. (I've never had an issue w/ anything going missing but usually things don't sit for more than a few hours so when I saw it had been left I was a tad nervous.) But I digress.

My pick 2 included:

1.) Well People Bio Brightener "Stick" sample in Moonstone (sample is in a small screwtop pot - like a loose shadow would be - rather than in stick form) - appears to be a subtle cream highlighter/ illuminator &amp; has good reviews; grams/ ounces isn't indicated on the sample but given what it is it's a decent size. Full size is $33: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/w3ll-people-bio-brightening-stick-moonstone

Additionally I like the look/ feel of the little container it's in &amp; am already excited to have it for use once the product is gone. And yes, I do realize that it is odd for me to be excited about an empty container. Haven't tried it yet but happy to have rec'd this....both the contents &amp; the vessel they are in!

2.) Essential Elements Shower Gel in Wake Up Rosemary/ 1.5oz

Not thrilling but not bad. I like the scent &amp; it's something I will use so there are many things I'd be more disappointed to receive.

It's actually not currently on the BB site at all but the companion body lotion is. It's $19 for 8oz: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/essentiel-elements-wake-up-rosemary-body-lotion

So not a record setting pick 2 but not bad either. I'm a big highlighter/ illuminator fan so esp looking forward to trying the WellPeople brightener.

I rec'd one of the tea 3-pks too which I always welcome, appreciate, make use of.


----------



## amberchap (Apr 15, 2015)

Was really surprised by my pick two that showed up today. Got a full sized Amika perk up dry shampoo and tea. Don't think I've ever gotten a full size product before as part of my pick two.


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 16, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Are your Suki's all rock hard?  Mine are.  I have no idea what to do with them.  Threre's no way this can go on a face.





Noel S. said:


> I got Suki in October. It was great for a few months and then I didn't seal the jar properly one day. This discouraged me from getting a full sized. I was using it on my face and as a lip scrub. There might be an issue with old/ dried out samples. When I got mine it was the consistency of thick oatmeal. It should not be rock hard.


I use so many different things on my face that my suki jars tend to sit and get rock hard. I use Avene thermal water. Just spray a few spritzes and close the jar and it should be usable by the next day. I really wish they sold them in smaller sizes and I think a plastic container might be better than glass. I recently ran out and love the stuff (not the price which they increased by $1.00 a few months back :wub:   but...) but am hesitating on ordering because of the dry out factor.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 17, 2015)

I got a mystery pack today, Bad Gal lash mascara by Benefit and Sumita eyeliner (black).

Pretty decent, I think. I have a little collection of Sumita liners in navy, gold, purple, brown and now black.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweet baby Ganesh - I got the BEST mystery sample pack the other day:

-When sheet mask

-Not Soap, Radio Joy Inducing body wash (lemony scent)

I'm so ridiculously excited by this that I seriously can't even remember what the actual order I paid for was


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 17, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Sweet baby Ganesh - I got the BEST mystery sample pack the other day:
> 
> -When sheet mask
> 
> ...


I hope mine is that good! - it should come on Monday


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 20, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I hope mine is that good! - it should come on Monday


Update: I got an ok pick two --&gt; lipbalm and hair foil BUT I got a 3 pack of Mighty Leaf tea "for spring"


----------



## catipa (Apr 21, 2015)

I got my Lovely Day Box yesterday-that was very fast and such a great box for me!  My Pick Two was the  best I've had in awhile.  I got a nice size StriVectin-SD Scrub and a small tube of Origins Anti-Aging Serum.  I will use both of these.  And I FINALLY got the three pack of tea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have been placing far too many orders lately! I've recently received three different mystery packs:

-Origins plantscriptions anti-aging serum (good sized sample and I want to try this!)

-Kerastase cleansing wash (interested to try!)

-Blueberry Whish Shaving Cream

-Revealed Eye Shadow Palette in Ballerina (eh. I find that these don't have much pigment. I wish I liked the quality, they would be great for travel)

-Mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge in New York (way too bright for me, but I was glad to have tried it)

-Essential Elements Shower Gel (don't love this)

Overall they were good sample packs, but I'd love to try the suki, or get an eyeliner or mascara, or some of the other things I've seen here! I think I've recieved three of those Cynthia Rowley lipstains in the same color that just doesn't work for me. I still look at my sample pack first when I open my Birchbox packages though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And I LOVE that they're sending out the tea still!)


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 21, 2015)

I got a BioRepublic cucumber breeze sheet mask and a Cowshed lippy cow natural lip balm. And more tea. Very nice pick 2 for me.


----------



## button6004 (Apr 21, 2015)

I got a kinda cruddy pick 2.

I got the HP ageless body cream (again) and a little Camille Beckman magnolia body cream.  Two lotions. BOO.

But I did get the tea at least.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 22, 2015)

I got Vapour Organic Beauty Aura Multi-Use Blush (I think this is was in the Fresh Start boxes earlier this year) and Sienna Naturals hair/body shampoo.

I'm really excited about the multi use blush, meh on the shampoo/body wash.  No tea for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Getting another order today, so maybe some tea?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 23, 2015)

Meh got another sumita black eyeliner and Camille hand cream, but I got tea this time!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 23, 2015)

My several orders, I have gotten the mighty leaf tea trio and I am have been happy. My samples from the last order - a huge sample of JUARA Turmeric Antioxidant Radiance Mask and a shampoo &amp; conditioner foil sample.  Forget the maker.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 23, 2015)

I got my full-size order yesterday and it had a sample pack of tea.  Then today my mystery pick 2 came separately.  Weird.  But whatever, they are both nice size samples &amp; I'm happy with this one. 

Well People bio brightener stick (in a sample sized jar)

Juara tumeric antioxidant radiance mask (big sample 0.5 oz)  Actually I had to look this up on BB to make sure you use it on your face.  I was pretty sure, but thought maybe it was a hair mask.  I'm glad it's a face mask &amp; will use it for sure.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 24, 2015)

Great pick two today! I got a deluxe sample of benefit They're Real! mascara and a sample of the mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge in Paris.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen51 (Apr 25, 2015)

My last two pick two's were the black Sumita eye liner and the Camille hand cream.  A nice pick two the first time, but a little boring the second time lol.


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 25, 2015)

Got 2 pick twos yesterday.

Dear Clark volume spray and JR Watkins hand and cuticle salve in lemon citron

happy with both samples

Kerastase foil packet of shampoo and Lumesh lip gloss in Sadie 1ml size

Will give shampoo to my sister it is for color treated hair

Also got 3 teabags with both orders.

Liked the first better than the second, but was glad it was all new items for me.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 4, 2015)

Just received a pick two with a shop order. The order came in an absurdly massive box. The pick two was meh: foil packet of Kerastase Chroma Sensitive Cleansing Balm, two mini paper packets of Oscar de la Renta Foaming Body Scrub. No tea for the first time since the holidays.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 18, 2015)

Got another nice pick two. Vasanti Brighten Up (love this) and Paula's Choice BHA Liquid. Both are great sizes. They also included a tea 3-pack.


----------



## BreZblue (May 19, 2015)

I got my best pick 2 ever, I got tocca hand cream in cleopatra and paula's choice BHA liquid. YAY for no harvey prince, perfume, foils, or yu-be!


----------



## bridgigolf (May 20, 2015)

got a pretty good sample pack yesterday, Benefit's Posie Balm and Whish body butter in Lavender, as well as the 3 pack of tea.


----------



## linda37027 (May 21, 2015)

Got a great pick two today. 

Beauty Proctector-protect &amp; detangle- love this stuff had the sample and bought the full size

Sumita Japur Gold eye pencil- this is more of an olive green than a gold. I like it and will use.


----------



## artlover613 (May 21, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> Got a great pick two today.
> 
> Beauty Proctector-protect &amp; detangle- love this stuff had the sample and bought the full size
> 
> Sumita Japur Gold eye pencil- this is more of an olive green than a gold. I like it and will use.


I would have loved another BP protect &amp; detangle. I love that too!

I also received the Japur Gold Sumita eye pencil with the Davines Minu shampoo - both products I've been dying to try. It was like hitting Jackpot! Lol

They must have refreshed the Mystery Pick selections. Thank goodness!!


----------



## PA Anna (May 21, 2015)

Today I received Beauty protector Protect &amp; Detangle Leave In Conditioner and Benefit Posie Balm. No tea.


----------



## BreZblue (May 22, 2015)

I got another mystery pack with my summer LE box. I got the Balm lip gloss and lavender whish body butter, I'm pretty happy with this pack.


----------



## jewdiful (May 22, 2015)

My mom cashed in her points from a 3-month sub I gifted her and I made sure she added a Pick 2 with her order. Her samples were a tube of Vasanti BrightenUp! and a cardboard packet of BeeKind shampoo. The size of the latter is actually pretty decent, 1oz I think. Definitely enough for a couple uses (she has shoulder length hair). She's happy with it.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 23, 2015)

Received the LE summer box and got a great mystery pack with it:

Benefit posie balm - have been wanting this! Love it.

Sumita eyeliner in Jaipur Gold - great color

Best mystery pack in a while for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (May 27, 2015)

I don't understand BB's shipping. i placed 2 orders 2 days in a row. The first one arrived on 5/21 and the other one arrived today. I received the same sample pack. I received Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Leave In Conditioner and Benefit Posie Balm. I need to return this package so I guess that the sample pack needs to go back too.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 28, 2015)

All I got in my pack was a posie balm but unfortunately the order was for a full sized posie balm. They did this to me when I ordered a full sized staniac- my sample included a mini staniac. I would like to think they do this so you don't need to carry the full-sized one in your purse and worry about losing an $18 lip balm. I checked the website and there should be two things. Although it says mystery packs are out of stock.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 29, 2015)

Ok. Sample packs are back in stock. I emailed CS and yes- they are supposed to have two items not one. They are sending me a new pack. I was mostly freaking out that they were discontinuing the program.


----------



## somedaysunday (Jun 1, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Ok. Sample packs are back in stock. I emailed CS and yes- they are supposed to have two items not one. They are sending me a new pack. I was mostly freaking out that they were discontinuing the program.


They are out of stock again.  Did they tell you they definitely are not discontinuing the program? I would be so sad!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 2, 2015)

I never receive the nice samples that others post in this thread.  Always get something lackluster and not really wanted.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 5, 2015)

I got Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback treatment for hair and Dr. Jart BB cream. I'm happy with the dr. Jart sample and will use it for sure. The hair treatment doesn't really apply to me because it's meant for growing curly, kinky or wayvy hair naturally. I'll be passing this sample along to someone else who might be able to use it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 6, 2015)

I got a marcelle eye makeup remover and a sumitra eyeliner. I thought I hated makeup removers until I got it in a box a few months ago. The old bottle is half full now.  It's a real life saver if you ever blink or sneeze while doing a cat eye.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 6, 2015)

I like the Marcelle make up remover enough to purchase a full bottle when my other removers are used up. It works great for getting gel liner off whatever brush you use to apply it. Seems it would almost double as a make up brush cleaner.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 19, 2015)

I keep receiving the worst MSPs available :/
My most recent one from 2 days ago was a 0.1 oz Yu-Be sample (enough for only 1 use) and NelsonJ hair cream foil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I asked CS which one was supposed to be the "deluxe sample" since both of these are single use and deluxe is supposed to last a bit longer by definition. They told me that Yu-Be seems to be the deluxe sample in this pack but they will take this feedback to improve MSPs since this pair looks imbalanced. Well, hopefully they classify samples better in the future.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 19, 2015)

That's a bummer @@pearldrop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Hope your next one is better.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jun 19, 2015)

I finally got a good one!! Cools after sun lotion and a full size Sumita brow powder duo (wrong shade for me, but my mom can use it!).


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 20, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I keep receiving the worst MSPs available :/
> 
> My most recent one from 2 days ago was a 0.1 oz Yu-Be sample (enough for only 1 use) and NelsonJ hair cream foil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I asked CS which one was supposed to be the "deluxe sample" since both of these are single use and deluxe is supposed to last a bit longer by definition. They told me that Yu-Be seems to be the deluxe sample in this pack but they will take this feedback to improve MSPs since this pair looks imbalanced. Well, hopefully they classify samples better in the future.


I got this same pick-2 in one of  my orders last week.  Yuck.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 20, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I got this same pick-2 in one of  my orders last week.  Yuck.


I am glad that we didn't actually pay $10 for this :/


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 20, 2015)

I received the other day the Laura Geller Spackle tinted under make-up primer in bronze and Sumita purple eye shadow crayon.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 20, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I received the other day the Laura Geller Spackle tinted under make-up primer in bronze and Sumita purple eye shadow crayon.


I got the purple crayon and wore it today for the first time. It's a nice deep color almost black.  My only complaint is it doesn't go on smoothly or come off easily.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 22, 2015)

Foil packet of Origins SPF. MAKE eye shadow (taupe) and tube of primer. The primer is the same size as the one from Benefit. Not bad.


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 22, 2015)

I got a super disappointing pick two today.  A foil packet of Origins SPF15 moisturizer and two foil packets of Weleda body lotion.  Do they consider two 4 ml packets of moisturizer to be a deluxe sample?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hmm, it seems like disappointing sample packs are going around. My last two were basically foil packets - one shampoo and one cardboard sample of Oscar de la Renta foaming body wash. I mean, fancy, I guess, but it's like a teaspoons worth. I got the same thing two orders in a row.

I pretty much took it as a sign that I need to take a break from placing orders for a little while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

My sample pack was Whish shave cream and Beauty protector mask so not terrible but not anything that exciting either.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 29, 2015)

Got an odd pick two:

- two cardboard packets of Coola cucumber SPF (one time use)

- two foil packets of Liquid Silk Professional conditioning treatment (each one is &lt;one time use)

Does anyone know about this Liquid Silk brand? I can't find much information, and it doesn't appear to be on Birchbox's site.

Edit: I found it. It's spelled LiqWd.


----------



## swedishchef726 (Jun 29, 2015)

Last week, I got ANOTHER black Sumita eyeliner, and a foil packet of Oscar Blandi salon glaze, something apparently to increase shine?  Not terrible, but not impressed...


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jun 30, 2015)

Today in my latest MSP I received:

Stainiac lip stain (already have a sample, but I like it);

and...a coaster.

That's right...a coaster. From benefit cosmetics. When I saw the pack before opening it, I thought it was the promotional cardboard around a foil of some kind, but nope, it's...a coaster (lol I think it's always going to be preceded by an ellipsis when I type it now).

I'm not sure that that is worse than a foil packet, because at least I can use it multiple times, and it's kind of cute- it reads "laughter is the best cosmetic!" and is of surprisingly durable quality, but still, it is...a coaster. From benefit cosmetics.

huh?


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 30, 2015)

Those coasters were in the bonus shop for a long time.  If you spent either $25 or $35, I can't remember which, you got a set of them for free.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 30, 2015)

I just received my order yesterday. They sent me two samples that were in recent boxes, but I luckily didn't receive them. I got a small bottle of shampoo by Beauty Protector and a teeny tiny bronze liquid highlighter by Temptu.


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 1, 2015)

Got a pick two today. 2 packets Weleda citrus body lotion and Coola mineral sunscreen .17 oz.

Not bad, but not that exciting.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 1, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> Got a pick two today. 2 packets Weleda citrus body lotion and Coola mineral sunscreen .17 oz.
> 
> Not bad, but not that exciting.


sounds like a good one. I'd love to try the Weleda citrus body lotion


----------



## PA Anna (Jul 1, 2015)

I received my order today. I received Elizabeth Arden Moisturizing Eye Cream 12 ml? It looks like around .5 ounces. The other sample is Origins VitaZing SPF 15 foil.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 3, 2015)

Got two of the Parlor products, sea salt spray and paste. Gave both of them away. I really miss getting perfume.


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 5, 2015)

I got the 2 Weleda citrus lotion packets and a Sumita eyeliner in golden color with my order last week.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jul 6, 2015)

I got an Origins sunscreen FOIL and a OC8 Mattifying Gel FOIL.

Teeny tiny foils.....not even a multi use packet.  Isn't there some rule about not getting 2 foils?  I mean, I understand they were free with my order, but if I had paid $10 for these I'd be bent.  Well, I'm a little bent anyway! :angry:


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 7, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I got an Origins sunscreen FOIL and a OC8 Mattifying Gel FOIL.
> 
> Teeny tiny foils.....not even a multi use packet.  Isn't there some rule about not getting 2 foils?  I mean, I understand they were free with my order, but if I had paid $10 for these I'd be bent.  Well, I'm a little bent anyway! :angry:


One time I got a ziploc bag with just one item and asked if they had changed the program. They said no and sent a replacement msp. You should get two items and one should be considered deluxe. BB MSPs been really stingy lately.  I would email them otherwise they might think we are all cool with foil packets.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 7, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> One time I got a ziploc bag with just one item and asked if they had changed the program. They said no and sent a replacement msp. You should get two items and one should be considered deluxe. BB MSPs been really stingy lately.  I would email them otherwise they might think we are all cool with foil packets.


I only got foils with my last order, which isn't a huge deal (but it is mildly disappointing). I went to email, and the chat was up so I used that. I wish chat was always up because I never have the same communication issues with chat that I do in email. They are sending me a replacement MSP.

I definitely agree that they have been meh quality lately. The chat lady said they are put together in the warehouse, so I imagine it is based on the pool of samples available to put into the bags.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 7, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I only got foils with my last order, which isn't a huge deal (but it is mildly disappointing). I went to email, and the chat was up so I used that. I wish chat was always up because I never have the same communication issues with chat that I do in email. They are sending me a replacement MSP.
> 
> I definitely agree that they have been meh quality lately. The chat lady said they are put together in the warehouse, so I imagine it is based on the pool of samples available to put into the bags.


At the risk of sounding sexist, I always picture the warehouse run by a bunch of burly 40 year old guys. They were told to toss two items in a plastic ziploc bag so that's what they do. They aren't standing around debating whether anyone would want two foil packets of shampoo.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 7, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> At the risk of sounding sexist, I always picture the warehouse run by a bunch of burly 40 year old guys. They were told to toss two items in a plastic ziploc bag so that's what they do. They aren't standing around debating whether anyone would want two foil packets of shampoo.


That's what I picture too +/- people who just feel overworked. I imagine that being the MSP packer is extremely tedious.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jul 7, 2015)

Well, I emailed BB about my mini foils....will see what happens.  Will post the outcome.

The sunscreen I got wasn't even a large enough sample to use on my face (if you use the amount you are  supposed to use for adequate coverage).


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 10, 2015)

1. I got my replacement MSP for the foil only set I got with my last order. It was a 100mL sample of Davines Naturaltech Shampoo ($10.60 value) and one of those EmiJay hair ties in a sparkly silver ($2.20 value). Happy.

2. I got my box today, and I went to the site to review. I noticed a banner that said MSPs are for* purchases of $40* (not $35). I clicked on the banner, and the page for the MSP still says $35, but FYI. This may or may not mean that the program is changing. Screenshot attached.


----------



## BreZblue (Jul 12, 2015)

oops the post above was supposed to be in a different thread.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 12, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> oops the post above was supposed to be in a different thread.


Just moved the post to July BB thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## artemiss (Jul 12, 2015)

I ended up with a teeny tube of Yu-be and a foil of Miss Jessie's Recovery Mask that wasn't even enough to do all of my hair with my last order. I am glad it was free (the order itself only came to $0.96 after $40 in points+the sample pack was a free add-on) or else I would have been very unhappy. I mean, since I did order the Miss Jessie's quick curl gel, the product was an okay selection for me, but since the size barely covered my ends, I don't really think I had enough to even decide if I liked it or not!
I didn't feel I really had much to complain about due to only having paid less than a dollar total out of pocket, but had I paid $10 for that nonsense, I would certainly be hot!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 13, 2015)

My pick-2s are usually pretty lackluster but I lucked out for once! Got Vasanti exfoliator and Stainiac lip stain. I wish Birchbox was still sending those free tea packs with your orders though!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 13, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> My pick-2s are usually pretty lackluster but I lucked out for once! Got Vasanti exfoliator and Stainiac lip stain. I wish Birchbox was still sending those free tea packs with your orders though!


nice pick 2! I miss the teas as well. I loved being able to try different teas.


----------



## JayneDoe1313 (Jul 14, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Well, I emailed BB about my mini foils....will see what happens.  Will post the outcome.
> 
> The sunscreen I got wasn't even a large enough sample to use on my face (if you use the amount you are  supposed to use for adequate coverage).


I'm having to use a new user name (issue with Facebook :angry: ) but it's still me.

I got a very rapid reply to my inquiry about my foils.  They immediately sent out a new Mystery Pack.  It arrived rather quickly too.

This time I got a Jouer blush sample (in a little black flip top square container thingy) and a Paula's Choice Resist Vitamin C Spot Treatment. 

I am very happy with the Paula's Choice.  That brand is one reason I eventually signed up for Birchbox.  I knew I would be using my points on those products.  (Although, I wish BB carried a larger selection of products.)

So, all in all, a very decent experience.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 18, 2015)

Got a very nice pick 2:

Lord and Berry Back In Black mascara FULL size ($22) and a deluxe sample of Jules &amp; Esther cucumber eye gel in a little container ($3.60)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 22, 2015)

I got a GREAT pick 2 yesterday:

Roller Lash Mascara and Perlier Intensive Nurturing Body Balm in Lavender

I luv both of those items so hard!


----------



## SouthernSass (Jul 22, 2015)

I placed 3 different orders throughout the first part of July and all 3 orders have had messed up Pick 2s. One order they didn't send the Pick 2 at all. Said they'd send it right away but it was 2 weeks before I got a shipping notice. Still haven't received it and tracking number doesn't work. The other 2 orders both received a men's Pick 2. Plant Oil and face wash in both. Again they said they'd ship out replacements last week and I received zilch. No order number or tracking.

I know they are just free-with-purchase samples and shouldn't be that big of a deal but I separated my orders and spent the $35 on each order just to get them!!! Frustrating! BB is usually so good at correcting mistakes. I'm going to give it until Friday and then send out another round of emails.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 22, 2015)

I saw on Instagram yesterday, somebody got a great MSP: Chosungah 22 lipstick (full size) and Vasanti exfoliator. #jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This would be a dream MSP for me, I so want to try those Chosungah lipsticks and I love Vasanti exfoliator.


----------



## swedishchef726 (Jul 22, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Got a very nice pick 2:
> 
> Lord and Berry Back In Black mascara FULL size ($22) and a deluxe sample of Jules &amp; Esther cucumber eye gel in a little container ($3.60)


I actually got a pick 2 with that eye gel, and it was nearly empty!  It had maybe 4 drops in it, not enough for one eye!  The container was easily 5-10% full.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 22, 2015)

swedishchef726 said:


> I actually got a pick 2 with that eye gel, and it was nearly empty! It had maybe 4 drops in it, not enough for one eye! The container was easily 5-10% full.


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 27, 2015)

Got my best pick 2 yet: FULL SIZE Jouer lipgloss in starfish ($22) and a deluxe sample (20ml) of naobay cream ($14)


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow, I think I got my best pick-2 yet: a Laqa &amp; Co. lip lube in Menatour and Benefit Roller Lash mascara (both deluxe sample-sized). Love Birchbox!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow, nice pick-2s @ and @@CSCS2 !


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 28, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Got my best pick 2 yet: FULL SIZE Jouer lipgloss in starfish ($22) and a deluxe sample (20ml) of naobay cream ($14)


I also got a full size Jouer lip gloss in starfish and a sample size of Macadamia Professional Nourishing Moisture oil treatment that was a PYS a while back.  I wish I used hair oils though. I have two of them for swap since I just don't have a hair type that works with oils.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 28, 2015)

I got a good size Vasanti and Cynthia Rowley mini gloss. Happy with the pick 2 because I'll be able to use both.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow, these are all some really nice mystery sample packs! It makes me want to order again, ha!

After a few really disappointing packs that were basically foil samples I took and ordering break.. And just got a good one - the macadamia hair oil sample and W3LL people mascara - the same ones that were in the recent intro box. I'm satisfied, as those are both products I will use, although it will be six months till I get to them based on my current supply of both hair oil and mascara. And I already own both!

I'm really crossing my fingers for some new-to-me makeup products on my next order. I'd love for the sample packs to introduce me to something I love that I would buy again. I see so many people get interesting products from birchbox in the sample packs (and in their boxes) and I just keep getting the same brands/stuff. Maybe I need to jazz up my profile, at least for the boxes!


----------



## cari12 (Jul 29, 2015)

I got the Vasanti &amp; Staniac as my pick two with my most recent order as well. I think I have gotten enough Vasanti samples during my time with BB to equal at least one full sized bottle, maybe two :-D


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have never gotten anything remotely good in my mystery 2 pack.  I kind of don't even want to bother getting over the $35 threshhold any more.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 31, 2015)

Got a great pick 2: deluxe sample of the Nelson J hair mask and a sample of the Smashbox primer water. Very excited to try them both!


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 31, 2015)

I got a Nanobay lotion sample and a Cynthia Rowley lip gloss sample in Peony.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 31, 2015)

@@cpl100 sorry to hear your pick twos have been not so good. Mine have been hit and miss but looks like most of them have been great lately based on the posts here.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2015)

Reija said:


> I got a good size Vasanti and Cynthia Rowley mini gloss. Happy with the pick 2 because I'll be able to use both.


I also got that one as well - my gloss is in poppy, which I think is great with the nail polish we just got in our Kloverboxes!


----------



## amberchap (Aug 1, 2015)

Got a deluxe benefit roller lash mascara and beekind shower gel.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 1, 2015)

I got Davines Momo shampoo and Prescriptives mascara, nice size samples. Really happy with the pick two.


----------



## crescentmoon (Aug 2, 2015)

I won the pick two lottery. In my bubble wrapped sample pack was a naobay lotion (I swear they will never run out; it's like hairkop and the fruit mascara) and a full size $22 jouer lip gloss.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 2, 2015)

crescentmoon said:


> I won the pick two lottery. In my bubble wrapped sample pack was a naobay lotion (I swear they will never run out; it's like hairkop and the fruit mascara) and a full size $22 jouer lip gloss.


I got that in my last pick 2 ($36 value!) what shade did you get? I got starfish


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm glad this trend of awesome MSPs extended to my most recent order: I got a full size! Laura Mercier Rouge Nouveau Weightless Lip Color in Mod ($25 value) and a sample sized Jouer blush in petal that was a PYS  a few months ago (April, I'm thinking?) 

:smilehappyyes:   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## crescentmoon (Aug 2, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I got that in my last pick 2 ($36 value!) what shade did you get? I got starfish


----------



## rwikene (Aug 4, 2015)

I got a couple samples that were previous month PYS: smashbox water primer and the pop eye shadow trio in peach

sadly, my eyeshadow was all busted up when it arrived, so they are sending me a different pick 2 as a replacement. Honestly though, even with the busted up eye shadow this has to be one of the best pick 2s I've had.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 4, 2015)

My order arrived today. Vanity Affair LE box is love at first sight.

As usual, my MSP was terrible. I got tiny Suki foil and 5ml Smashbox primer water (won't use). 
I had some hope after seeing so many of you get full size - deluxe size products within the past few days.

Getting foils all the time is so disappointing :/


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 4, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> My order arrived today. Vanity Affair LE box is love at first sight.
> 
> As usual, my MSP was terrible. I got tiny Suki foil and 5ml Smashbox primer water (won't use).
> 
> ...


The vanity affair box is awesome. I loved it. Sorry about your pick two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## nenner1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Got my MSP today (interestingly, shipped separately from my order).  Blueberry Whish shaving cream sample and Kiehl's Rose something or other eye cream.  Not at all exciting but will use both, and though the Kiehl's eye cream is teensy tiny it's not a foil.


----------



## rwikene (Aug 10, 2015)

my replacement pick 2 had the harvey prince sea salt spray sample and a foot cream. The foot cream was 1oz, but the harvey prince was tiny! I didn't notice any difference in my hair from it, but it smells nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 10, 2015)

nenner1 said:


> Got my MSP today (interestingly, shipped separately from my order). Blueberry Whish shaving cream sample and Kiehl's Rose something or other eye cream. Not at all exciting but will use both, and though the Kiehl's eye cream is teensy tiny it's not a foil.


I just got that same sample pack today! I was bummed at first, seeing the whish - I don't hate it, but I think I've gotten it three times in sample packs and also in my box! The Kiehls gets good reviews though and the full size goes for $46 for .5oz, so I'm excited to at least try that!

I need to stop hoping to get something awesome and then maybe I'll start getting the random full sized cosmetics, lol. I am an addict :/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2015)

Just got my pick two from my CEW boxes (it was sent separately).  I got a Benefit deluxe sized Hello Flawless Ivory brightening makeup and Oribe shampoo and conditioner foils.  I am pretty happy!  Nice sized Benefit sample!!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

Huge Davines Momo shampoo and large Cargo eyeshadow tin in Yukon.

This was the "I'm sorry" for the fact that they ran out of Miss Charming samples. I wouldn't have complained if I knew they were sending a W3LL people powder in the order as a replacement. Now I feel kind of guilty. Then I think of all the boxes that received Harvey Prince stuff over the years and then I don't feel so bad.


----------



## jb3480 (Aug 11, 2015)

Got my sample pack separate from my order (CEW boxes).  Got a sample of Benefit POREfessional and a LAQA in Honeypot.  The LAQA I got a few months ago and the color is terrible on me, but I'm excited to try the Benefit!


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 11, 2015)

Got the BP protect and oil and Whish Blueberry shave cream, which I've never received before. Guess I missed the good pick twos :/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 12, 2015)

Anyone going for the 3 mystery samples when you order $50 from the shop?  I'm tempted!


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 12, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Anyone going for the 3 mystery samples when you order $50 from the shop?  I'm tempted!


Oh I didn't know this! I added the regular MSP to my recent $100+ order :/

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Beckilg (Aug 12, 2015)

I just placed an order and it let me add the pick 2 AND 3!

Surprised. That's like a free box!


----------



## cskeiser (Aug 14, 2015)

My pick two was a Whish blueberry shave cream, and a Kiehl's Rosa Artic eye cream....nothing like some of the full sizes I've seen listed here.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 14, 2015)

cskeiser said:


> My pick two was a Whish blueberry shave cream, and a Kiehl's Rosa Artic eye cream....nothing like some of the full sizes I've seen listed here.


That's a bummer that you didn't get any full size picks. It looks like the amazing pick twos are gone, at least for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 14, 2015)

I got Davines Momo shampoo and Two Whish deodorant wipes that stop hair growth. They were nice size samples that were both new to me. Really happy with the pick two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 17, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Anyone going for the 3 mystery samples when you order $50 from the shop?  I'm tempted!


I did and received my order today.  I never get the wonder samples that others get but this one was better than any others I have received:  LA Fresh oil free cleanser towlette, Beauty Protector Beauty Wash (have received in my box already) and Not Soap Radio lemon scented bath/shower gel.  Not great like some others have received but better than usual for me.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2015)

my latest order had

whish blueberry shaving cream (blech)

cargo eyeshadow in yukon (full size) YEAH


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone get a triple sample pack with $50 order yet?

I'm curious how it stacks up to the regular run of the mill sample pack.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2015)

@@Bizgirlva I am waiting on an order that has the triple sample pack...will post here what I get.

I was pretty jazzed about the yukon eyeshadow, as that is 16.00 - it is a beautiful taupe-lavender shade. Makes up for the whish!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@Bizgirlva I am waiting on an order that has the triple sample pack...will post here what I get.
> 
> I was pretty jazzed about the yukon eyeshadow, as that is 16.00 - it is a beautiful taupe-lavender shade. Makes up for the whish!


Please do, I've got an itchy finger to place a $50 order with the triple sample pack since I just got my 34th box anniversary code!


----------



## Beckilg (Aug 17, 2015)

I got a pick two- whish shaving cream and a cargo eyeshadow.

Also got the pick 3- artclub nail art pen, not soap radio body wash, and 1 LA Fresh face wipe.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 17, 2015)

Beckilg said:


> I got a pick two- whish shaving cream and a cargo eyeshadow.
> 
> Also got the pick 3- artclub nail art pen, not soap radio body wash, and 1 LA Fresh face wipe.


Ok that's not too bad, I can't figure out how to do nail art but I still like nail art pens for french tips, I do like the soap not radio wash and I can always use wipes.  I might go ahead and order one and press my luck. If nothing else it'll be more stuff for circular swap (if it arrives in time.)


----------



## MrsMeow (Aug 17, 2015)

My pick-3 had an LA Fresh Face Cleanser (sounds like they are trying to get rid of those), Caudalie Vinoperfect serum, and a Mally shadow liner (full size?). The Mally is a nice color. The other two are just throw-aways.


----------



## artemiss (Aug 20, 2015)

My pick two was a Marcelle Mini liner in mulberry and a ponytail holder. Not terrible, but I already had the Marcelle liner in that color.


----------



## pcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

My pick two was a peach headband and number 4 super comb/ ehh not good

Pick 3 was the not soap radio in joy inducing( ironically that was part of my order!) the face cleaner wipe and nail art pen- not bad


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 21, 2015)

So I got this email today:





Also my order was delivered today, I mean they couldn't throw in a regular mystery 2 pack?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2015)

pcakes said:


> My pick two was a peach headband and number 4 super comb/ ehh not good
> 
> *Pick 3 was the not soap radio in joy inducing( ironically that was part of my order!) the face cleaner wipe and nail art pen- not bad*


that was my pick 3 as well. the nail art pen is in sea lavender which is a nice violet shade


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 21, 2015)

I think pick 3 is history now :/ Well, that was fast...


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 21, 2015)

I got these pick-2's recently:

* Whish blueberry shave cream (22 ml)

* Sumita Jamun (plum) contrast eye pencil (0.7 gr)

* Nuance by Salma Hayek mamey fruit volumizing shampoo (59 ml)

* Lumesh lip gloss in Sadie (1 ml)

* Jergens BB body perfecting skin cream (29 ml)

* Beauty Protector hair oil sample

I am surprised by the drugstore samples like Nuance and Jergens, but overall I am glad that I did not receive foil this time for a change.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 22, 2015)

Did anyone receive the free Nuance box when Birchbox sent it out to (some/all?) subscribers a few years back. The stuff wasn't bad at all. I wish they'd do something like that again.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 22, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Did anyone receive the free Nuance box when Birchbox sent it out to (some/all?) subscribers a few years back. The stuff wasn't bad at all. I wish they'd do something like that again.


Here are two unboxing/review posts about it:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/05/special-edition-birchbox-nuance-salma-hayek-birchbox-review.html

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/05/nuance-salma-hayek-collection-birchbox/

I got that small shampoo; So probably it is 2.5 years old, huh? Eek!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 22, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Did anyone receive the free Nuance box when Birchbox sent it out to (some/all?) subscribers a few years back. The stuff wasn't bad at all. I wish they'd do something like that again.


Yeah, I loved that, and the Vichy box. I also wish they would go back to doing bonuses like that. It seems like it would be a great way to provide a bonus to annual subscribers, as annuals aren't un subbing and re subbing for points all the time.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 22, 2015)

I placed an order with the mystery trio, and got the same one that a few of us did - artclub nail art pen, not soap radio body wash, and 1 LA Fresh face wipe.

A little bummed that the third thing was a one time use sample, but oh well, I'll use it. I'm interested to try the not soap radio, as that seems like one of those Birchbox things that *everyone* else has gotten at some point, but I never have!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 27, 2015)

I got a replacement sample pack yesterday since they ran out of trios, I asked if they could send me a regular sample pack since my order was $50. I got Harvey Prince Hello body cream and Marcelle Indigo eyeliner.

Too bad I already sent the circular swap box or I would have included them in it. Oh well I guess I've started my collection of items for future swaps.


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 27, 2015)

I ordered a Men's pick 2 with my last order. It was great!

Deluxe sample of DTRT Face to Face Foaming Cleanser 

Deluxe sample of TOWELDRY Mid Styler


----------



## jenacate (Aug 28, 2015)

I got one today with the Harvey prince hello body creme ( I love that perfume but the lotion didn't smell as good) and mint green pura visa headband. I love those things and it's always nice to get something other than a sample.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Aug 30, 2015)

I got the Vasanti Face Scrub (love it) and a mint green headband. I don't really wear headbands, but I might try my hand at the tuck and roll look every one seems to be wearing. These curls are getting outta control.


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Sep 9, 2015)

POP Beauty Portfolio Eye Shadow Palette in Peach Parfait Trio (a $7.20 value) and Jouer Tint in Petal (a $9.40 value).


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 15, 2015)

I used my 20% off code from the Sept. box the minute I got it and my order arrived yesterday.

My mystery sample pack was:

1 large hair clip 

Foil packet of Davines Minu hair serum

Not that exciting since I'd rather get makeup or skin care, but not terrible.


----------



## nenner1 (Sep 17, 2015)

My pick 2 that I received today had a Temple Spa conditioner and one of those narrow lacy-look headbands from a few moths ago.  Womp womp.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 19, 2015)

I got the exact same thing I got last time, Vasanti scrub and Well people mascara that I think is the PYS for October.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2015)

I received temple spa shampoo and dr jart micro water.  nice!


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 20, 2015)

I got the Temple Spa shampoo and conditioner.  Not terribly exciting, but shampoo and conditioner will always eventually be used.


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 21, 2015)

I got Vasanti brighten up and a marcelle indigo liner. I'm pleased


----------



## artemiss (Sep 24, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> I got Vasanti brighten up and a marcelle indigo liner. I'm pleased


Same.


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 24, 2015)

I loooove the Vasanti brighten up, that might be my favorite BB discovery.


----------



## SammyP (Sep 25, 2015)

I tried a men's 2 pack and it was great!  i got a shower gel, which did smell very masculine, so it went to my husband.  I also got a Harry's razor and a card for 4 additional blades free, which I ordered and they were truly free.  Can't wait to try it on my legs.


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Sep 25, 2015)

I got a foil packet of Davine's Minu and a Parlor Sea Salt Spray.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 26, 2015)

Foil packet of Minu serum for color treated hair and Beauty Protector bodywash.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 2, 2015)

I got:

Coastal Scents Revealed palette sampler - Not bad, but I already have this sample.

Pop Beauty pure pigment - This is full sized and sells for $10 in the BB shop.  So, while it's a great sample for someone, I'll never use it.


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 2, 2015)

I just got a small tub of the Egyptian magic cream and the real chemistry peel! this was a good one!


----------



## aniadania (Oct 3, 2015)

Klorane shampoo with mango butter 25ml and Lulu organics Hair Powder lavender and clary sage - 5g. It's dry shampoo, never heard of it before. Nice mystery sample pack!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 4, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Klorane shampoo with mango butter 25ml and Lulu organics Hair Powder lavender and clary sage - 5g. It's dry shampoo, never heard of it before. Nice mystery sample pack!


I didn't know Birchbox now has Lulu Organics. Their hair powder is good. A nice pick two!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 4, 2015)

Reija said:


> I didn't know Birchbox now has Lulu Organics. Their hair powder is good. A nice pick two!


I received the same sample 1.5 years ago in a mystery pack. It smelled nice, but was a bit difficult to use for me.


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 4, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I received the same sample 1.5 years ago in a mystery pack. It smelled nice, but was a bit difficult to use for me.


Same. I got it back in 2012 in one of my first Birchboxes. The delivery system made it pretty difficult to use.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 4, 2015)

Sounds like there have been a lot of good ones lately! I'm placing an order tomorrow.


----------



## aniadania (Oct 5, 2015)

Minu serum foil package and AGAIN Marcelle eyeliner in indygo. I already have 4 or 5 in the same color! :-/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 6, 2015)

I also got Minu serum and the large beach waver darby hair clip. sigh but I already have one.

Both up for swap. meh


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 7, 2015)

Yikes..might be less excited now to get mine. Sorry the last few haven't been great - a foil packet should never be involved, IMO.


----------



## BreZblue (Oct 7, 2015)

I got Vasanti brightenup! which I haven't received yet and Well People mascara which I thankfully didn't pick for sample choice. I'm happy with my pick two.


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 8, 2015)

I just received a mini Marcelle eyeliner in Indigo and a Sarah Potempa (sp??) hair clip. The clip is ugly, but I guess it's just for holding parts of your hair out of the way while you're styling the rest.


----------



## Saiza (Oct 8, 2015)

The last two sample packs I received both had those lacey headbands in them. One sample pack was the headband and Dr. Jart Micro Water; the other one was a headband and just a Temple Spa Shampoo, no conditioner. Which is sad cuz I'd like to have the matching set but oh well. Not bad at all.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 11, 2015)

I also got a Marcelle eyeliner in indigo (guess they have a lot of that shade left?) which I already had 2 of, and the hair clip thingy for clipping hair back while styling. Good enough. No foil packs!


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 11, 2015)

Light blue headband and Temple Spa conditioner, at least it wasn't foils I guess.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 19, 2015)

I believe I received the best pick two of my history: Harvey Prince Hello body cream and Stila stay all day lipstick in Bella. Although I won't use the hot pink Stila lipstick, it's still a miracle there were no foils  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 20, 2015)

I just got the temple spa shampoo and conditioner as my mystery sample pack twice in a row! I'm trying not to be grumpy because at least it's not a foil and I can always use shampoo and conditioner, even if it's just putting them out for guests when we have them staying, but I really want a cool makeup item or headband!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh well. I just placed another order for the serum sampler, so fingers crossed that they have replenished the msp stock with new stuff.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 21, 2015)

I just got a Harvey Prince Hello body cream and Stila liquid lipstick samples


----------



## aniadania (Oct 22, 2015)

Reija said:


> I just got a Harvey Prince Hello body cream and Stila liquid lipstick samples


Me too! Stilla was very pink, goes to swap right away. But I like this body cream and I think it was a good mystery sample pack!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes the pink Stila was definitely too pink for me too. I'll happily pass it on. The body cream is nice.


----------



## jenacate (Oct 23, 2015)

I placed an order on my moms account for her and she got the Stila in Bella and hp hello body cream as well. It seems to be a Popular One right now.


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 23, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I placed an order on my moms account for her and she got the Stila in Bella and hp hello body cream as well. It seems to be a Popular One right now.


Add me to the list! Bella is a dupe for me. Bummer.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 23, 2015)

Reija said:


> Yes the pink Stila was definitely too pink for me too. I'll happily pass it on. The body cream is nice.





jenacate said:


> I placed an order on my moms account for her and she got the Stila in Bella and hp hello body cream as well. It seems to be a Popular One right now.





bliss10977 said:


> Add me to the list! Bella is a dupe for me. Bummer.



Count me in too, just got those both last night too!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 24, 2015)

Add me to the ranks of those who got the hello lotion and stila lipstick. Boo. I hate to be too picky about what is essentially a free add on, but I do wish they wouldn't send something that they just sent out to every subscriber.

Oh well, they just got tossed straight in my box of beauty stuff that I'm thinking I will put in little bundles for my daughter's preschool teachers at Christmas. Hopefully they won't think it's too strange if I bundle them with an Ulta gift card, lol.


----------



## mandys (Oct 27, 2015)

another for the hello body cream and stila in barbie pink....

i guess i will have to just stalk this thread until people start posting that they give something else before i buy again


----------



## Beckilg (Oct 28, 2015)

Two caudalie detox mask packets and still liquid lipstick in Venezia... A shade I love!


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 29, 2015)

I got a weird one. I got two caudalie mask packets and a Khiels MENS face cream. When I first pulled it out I got really excited because it is a huge sample, but when I realized it was for men, I passed it on to my bf.


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 30, 2015)

I got the 2 Caudalie masks, too! My other sample was the Dr.Brandt Microdermabrasion. I've been eyeing the Caudalie mask sampler, so I'm really glad I get to try out their mask.


----------



## jenacate (Oct 30, 2015)

I got a they're real sample (tried before, liked, will definitely get used). And the caudelie mask two pack. I really like this one. It's very tightening and tingly. I have it now and can't wait to see what it does.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 2, 2015)

I placed an order on 10/30 but it hasn't even shipped yet. Hopefully I missed the Stila lip and Hello body cream run. I'm hoping for the masks!


----------



## aniadania (Nov 2, 2015)

Dr Brandt microdermabrasion and Caudalie mask two pack. Good one! Love this scrub and everything Caudalie!


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 2, 2015)

I got a clarisea exfoliating powder (already have an unopened one but not bad) and a bumble and bumble blow dry lotion (already have this too but a good product). I'm happy enough!


----------



## mom2aqt (Nov 2, 2015)

I received a Davines conditioner packet and for the life of me I can't remember what the second items was.....I guess it wasn't that awesome :/


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 3, 2015)

Ordered about 2 weeks ago (I'm so helpful I know   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and got a vasanti scrub and a benefit mascara sample. I'll take it! good sample sizes.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Nov 5, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Dr Brandt microdermabrasion and Caudalie mask two pack. Good one! Love this scrub and everything Caudalie!


I just got this once too, and I was so happy! Might be the best sample pack I've ever gotten.


----------



## nenner1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Just got a GREAT MSP-  Davines MINU Shampoo (very large sample size) which I have used before and love and a Clarisea Scrub powder- another very large sample size of a product I have tried before and love! Super happy with this pick 2!


----------



## kkkkkelly (Nov 9, 2015)

best mystery samples I've gotten so far! dr. jart microwater and bumble &amp; bumble invisible oil primer!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 11, 2015)

I've gotten 2 of the Stila in bright pink and Hello body butters in recent weeks. Ergh. I placed 2 orders yesterday and chose a men's pick 2 for one of them because the last thing I want is 2 more of the Stila/Hello combos! But it looks like it's over?

Anyone gotten a men's lately?


----------



## sheislegend (Nov 11, 2015)

Received a Vasanti face scrub as well as a Marcelle waterproof eyeliner today! I previously received the Vasanti in one of my boxes and loved it so I'm pretty happy with this pick 2.

I've got an order with a men's pick 2 arriving tomorrow so I'll keep you updated, @@sweetharlot!


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 11, 2015)

Today I received Coola fresh mango sunscreen sample and orange lace headband (I received both before). It's an okay MSP, at least I didn't receive foils.


----------



## sheislegend (Nov 12, 2015)

Got a men's pick 2 today that included:

-1oz Billy Jealousy Illicit Pearlized(?) body wash

-1oz Plant Get it On body wash

They both smell really nice! Not sure why a men's body wash needs to be pearlized, unless they're going for the Edward-Cullen-in-sunlight-circa-2008 look. 

Pretty sure I've gotten bath items for all of my men's pick 2s (which is not really that surprising to me, considering the few BB man boxes my SO received contained mostly bath items and like...socks.)


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 12, 2015)

sheislegend said:


> Not sure why a men's body wash needs to be pearlized, unless they're going for the Edward-Cullen-in-sunlight-circa-2008 look.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Nov 12, 2015)

Today I got another Vasanti Brighten Up and a Temple Spa In Good Conditioner hair conditioner.


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 12, 2015)

I got a Cynthia Rowley highlighter and coastal scents 3 shadow sampler-not horrible but I already had the whole pallet for the eyeshadow so not that exciting.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Nov 13, 2015)

I got a men's pick two and it wad a get it on body wash (cedar and patchouli - yummy!) and happy feet socks. Why don't I always choose the men's???!?


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 13, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> I got a men's pick two and it wad a get it on body wash (cedar and patchouli - yummy!) and happy feet socks. Why don't I always choose the men's???!?


I agree! I've liked almost all of the Men's Pick 2's that I've gotten. Sometimes, they have a value higher than my Birchbox.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 14, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I agree! I've liked almost all of the Men's Pick 2's that I've gotten. Sometimes, they have a value higher than my Birchbox.


I will definitely pick the Men's Pick Two on my next purchase. I have the worst luck with Women's, hope it will be different for Men's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 14, 2015)

I got two Temple Spa things. Yuck. That's like two Harvey Prince perfumes.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 14, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I will definitely pick the Men's Pick Two on my next purchase. I have the worst luck with Women's, hope it will be different for Men's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Occasionally, I get cologne or something like that; once I got a beard oil. Overall, it has been great. Lots of scentless moisturizers, Davines products, really awesome shower gels. I don't think I've ever gotten a foil in the Men's pack. Some of the Women's packs have been only foils or a foil + freebie perfume.


----------



## Saiza (Nov 16, 2015)

The last three mystery packs I've gotten have the lace headband in them, they're too small for my giant head lol. Plus I keep getting the same color, how many of them can BB have??!


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 16, 2015)

Received 2 Men's Sample Packs today with shop orders:

1. Harry's Truman Razor plus card for 4 free blades ($10 for razor + value of blades), Old Calgary Oxford Wallet ($25)

2. Harry's Truman Razor plus card for 4 free blades ($10 for razor + value of blades), HYD for Men Deluxe Razor Shield ($6, a third of full size)

These are all items we'll use. I'm really happy. I've got a Women's sample pack incoming later this week. I wonder how that one will compare.


----------



## bridgigolf (Nov 16, 2015)

another hello body cream and stila in barbie pink....apparently BB still hasn't run out of them yet


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 17, 2015)

Today, I received two Women's MSPs:

1. Temple Spa Conditioner (only the conditioner) + Marcelle eyeliner mini in Blue Lagoon 

2. Temple Spa Shampoo (only the shampoo) + Marcelle eyeliner mini in Blue Lagoon 

On the one hand, I ended up with the shampoo and conditioner set. On the other hand, LOL compared to the Men's MSPs. 

*Big Plus*: The Fatty Sunday pretzel sticks are BACK. I got 2 toffee ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandys (Nov 17, 2015)

my last one was harvey prince lotion and a too small headband...

i took tips from here and ordered a mens pack this time

i do hope i get a nice body wash!


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 17, 2015)

mandys said:


> my last one was harvey prince lotion and a too small headband...
> 
> i took tips from here and ordered a mens pack this time
> 
> i do hope i get a nice body wash!


I hope you get something neat!


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Got a pretty good pick-2 this time! Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool eye gels and a Marcelle eyeliner in Indigo. Not bad!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 18, 2015)

Marcelle Liner in Indigo and Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator.  This is the 3rd Vasanti sample I've received in a Pick-2.  They last for months because I don't use them as much as I should.  Vasanti is my favorite exfoliator, but I feel like I'm set for 3 years now.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 18, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> Marcelle Liner in Indigo and Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator.  This is the 3rd Vasanti sample I've received in a Pick-2.  They last for months because I don't use them as much as I should.  Vasanti is my favorite exfoliator, but I feel like I'm set for 3 years now.


Same for me...except I've received this exact pick two 3 times now...I have 4 of the liners (gave one away) but I really do love the Vasanti...so that will be used


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've got the Vasanti a few times too and it's great. I've been wanting to buy the full size but haven't yet since I've used the samples and I also don't use them as often as I should. I do love the way my skin feels and looks after so I really should use it more often.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 18, 2015)

I've gotten enough samples to use on the daily....I'm hoarded points for the full size but I love the LE boxes...so I always cash out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miccarty2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just got another Temple Spa conditioner (third time) and the Marcelle liner in teal. At least it wasn't that pink Stilla lipstick again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2015)

I tried to add a pick two to my chart last night and it was out of stock. I think I'm holding off on any orders until we get those $10 gift cards in December.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I tried to add a pick two to my chart last night and it was out of stock. I think I'm holding off on any orders until we get those $10 gift cards in December.


You could add a mens. They send Davines products and socks. Although you might get beard oil.


----------



## jewdiful (Nov 20, 2015)

Best Pick 2 I've had in a while!

Benefit They're Real! mascara

Clarisea Sea Salt Solutions Rapid Detox Charcoal Exfoliant 

Last time was ok - Vasanti BrightenUp! Exfoliator Scrub and Harvey Prince body butter (in Hello, of course). Both products I like but have received already, my third Vasanti in fact. So to see two new products - from BB, anyway - was really nice! Both genuinely deluxe sized samples. It's hard to read the text but the Clarisea is 1oz.

The order this Pick 2 came with included the Complexion sampler, and one of the products was duplicated (Marcelle BB Glow) so along with the freebie pretzel treat I'm very pleased today! I just love Birchbox.


----------



## nenner1 (Nov 20, 2015)

The pick 2 I received yesterday was a Real Chemistry 3 minute peel (cool, I've gotten it before and like it), and the mint green lacy, stretchy headband (which I have already received in a previous pick 2 a month or two ago.  My daughter will get the headband (again) but I guess I can be glad I didn't get  more Barbie-pnk Stila or Harvey Prince.

I need to remember to try the men's pick 2 next time!


----------



## non_sequitur (Nov 21, 2015)

Men's pack both hair products 1) Hanz de Fuko Claymation (approx. 0.2 oz) 2) Rusk paste (1.5 oz). Not really worth it to buy the mystery pack for $10, but nice to add on for free imo.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> You could add a mens. They send Davines products and socks. Although you might get beard oil.


If they don't restock in December I'll get a men's one. But I want to use the $10 gift card with my 800 points and a discount code on a clairsonic mia. I've been saving forever.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 22, 2015)

Can we use the $10 with a code?


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 22, 2015)

ViciousT said:


> Can we use the $10 with a code?


Probably no, I expect them to give it as a promo code, as they usually do.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 24, 2015)

My MSP items were a TempleSpa conditioner and shampoo. (MEH).  But I shouldn't complain because I used my points to get the biggest size S'well bottle, an R &amp; co dry shampoo, and the Tati curated box.  I think the total came to about $35 after I used my points and a 20% off code.  

Oh - they also threw in a toffee covered pretzel.  I love the little surprise things Birchbox does for their customers, they make shopping fun!


----------



## mandys (Nov 24, 2015)

my first mens MSP: a body lotion (not Harvey Prince!!) and a woodgrain tie clip. The tie clip is basically the same alligator claw as a barette.. so can still use.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 25, 2015)

mandys said:


> my first mens MSP: a body lotion (not Harvey Prince!!) and a woodgrain tie clip. The tie clip is basically the same alligator claw as a barette.. so can still use.


love it!


----------



## H_D (Nov 27, 2015)

I've been getting the best mystery packs lately!


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 28, 2015)

Got another great Men's Pick Two:

1. Sample pot of Hanz de Fuko sponge wax (this will get used for sure)

2. Sample of DDF Ultra-Life Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew (about 60% of full size, worth $24)

The DDF has gone out in box the Men's and Women's boxes.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 28, 2015)

I ordered two Men's MSPs, one will arrive on Monday and another on Tuesday. I can't wait to receive them =)
Hope they will be the items my hubby can use.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 28, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I ordered two Men's MSPs, one will arrive on Monday and another on Tuesday. I can't wait to receive them =)
> 
> Hope they will be the items my hubby can use.


My last gift order is coming in later this week as well. I wonder if they are just clearing out a lot of the older Men's sub stock before the end of the year. Several of the lifestyle items we've gotten in MSPs are listed in the Men's sale section right now.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 29, 2015)

Man, I got an AWESOME Men's MSP! A full sized Ernest Supplies Cooling Shave Cream ($25!) and a big-ish sample tube of Anthony Wake Up Call moisturizer. My husband uses an electric shaver, but my dad uses a blade, so the shave cream will be going in his Christmas stocking!


----------



## H_D (Nov 29, 2015)

Today I got a full sized Laura Geller Bronze and Brighten ($33)!! And The Balm Frat Boy. What a crazy good free mystery pack!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 30, 2015)

I took my chances and ordered two men's mystery samples. I hope to end up with a few good gifts for my boyfriend but knowing my luck with the mystery packs it'll be cologne and hair mud or something silly. Neither of which my bf will use.

I'll report back on my luck!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 30, 2015)

I got a woman's order today: Stila Liquid lip in Venizia this time. And Rusk Heat Shift Re-Styling cream. 

Not bad, but I already have both products. I guess they'll be swapped.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 30, 2015)

Marcelle BB cream!  :w00t: My complexion perfection kit accidentally came with two, so now I have a third. I am all set with BB cream for a looong time now. Also got another vasanti. I am starting to think there are just certain items I will never need to buy in full size.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm excited about my most recent women's mystery samples - Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Gardeners hand lotion tube 0.9 oz &amp; IPKN NewYork Pore Apple sun cream spf 40 0.24 oz.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 30, 2015)

My first men's msp arrived today and it's meh. Two tiny foils of Lucky Tiger shave cream and moisturizer and a small pot of Hanz de Fuko quicksand (which will never get used and can't be swapped because it's not sealed). I have another one coming tomorrow and if it's a lousy one too it will be official that I have the worst luck with their msps men or women :/


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 30, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> My first men's msp arrived today and it's meh. Two tiny foils of Lucky Tiger shave cream and moisturizer and a small pot of Hanz de Fuko quicksand (which will never get used and can't be swapped because it's not sealed). I have another one coming tomorrow and if it's a lousy one too it will be official that I have the worst luck with their msps men or women :/


You can definitely swap unsealed items as long as you note that they aren't sealed in the particulars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 30, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> You can definitely swap unsealed items as long as you note that they aren't sealed in the particulars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad to hear that, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't sure since it's a men's item and it seems like one of those Sephora samples you get in store.


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 1, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Glad to hear that, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wasn't sure since it's a men's item and it seems like one of those Sephora samples you get in store.


At least on the MSA swap pages, there are lots of those. Plus, Birchbox sometimes sends unsealed Women's samples too (that weird, goopy eye gel from a few months ago comes to mind).


----------



## catipa (Dec 1, 2015)

I got a nice pick two today, A Marcelle BB cream in Golden Glow and a Vasanti Cleanser.  I also got a toffee Pretzel stick bonus from Fatty Sundays.


----------



## mandys (Dec 1, 2015)

i got a pores no more wash and the lip crayon in cray cray. both items ive gotten in boxes, but both i like. dont really need 2 lip crayons exactly the same... but this was a decent MSP


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 2, 2015)

Got a weird Sarah McNamara skin transformer. It's not in the shop. It's simultaneously greasy and matte... I think it may be something really old that's been sitting around room long and separated.

Also, a laqa crayon. I like the color, but not for this season.


----------



## Cupcakes (Dec 2, 2015)

I received Fatty Sundays Gourmet Chocolate Covered Pretzel - Toffee (yummy!), Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Bella (I love bright colors but this looks weird on me and the formula kinda sucks), and Liz Earle Instant Skin Tonic Spritzer (it burned my skin a bit) Very happy with this mystery pack!


----------



## emwdz (Dec 2, 2015)

Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion and the LAQA Cheeky lip crayon in Cray Cray. It's not bad, I like the scrub but I'm not gonna use a peach lipstick in the winter, like someone above mentioned. Oh, and the toffee pretzel, which I just remembered I got and am about to eat now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Dec 2, 2015)

Davines S/U shampoo/body wash and Dr Brandt pores no more cleanser.

I actually like the Davines for travel, but meh on the cleanser.
 

I think next time I will try a mens'..


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 2, 2015)

4 orders within the past 7 days and none of them had the famous toffee pretzel :/ I didn't receive any last year either. It is weird since everybody else seem to receive them.

On the bright side, I received a good Men's MSP today: Harry's razor (which also includes a card for 4 free blades to order on their website) and 2 foils of Kiehl's face fuel cleanser. I already ordered the extra razors =)


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 2, 2015)

I had ordered a few men's items from the store for my son and picked the Men's MSP. All I got was the pretzel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It was good though, my son loved it.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 3, 2015)

Reija said:


> I had ordered a few men's items from the store for my son and picked the Men's MSP. All I got was the pretzel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was good though, my son loved it.


They forgot to put your MSP?  :blink:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2015)

My first men's msp is coming today, I'm kinda nervous. l gave my boyfriend the heads up that he might be getting beard oil for xmas.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> They forgot to put your MSP?  :blink:


Yes, the only thing that was in the box was the pretzel. I just let it go because it would have been for my son and he didn't care.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Earlier this week I got:  Vasanti brighten up and Marcelle BB creme

I've received both in the past and I'm not a fan of either one.  And I didn't get a pretzel.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 3, 2015)

I got a stila in venezia (which is actually quite lovely on me!) and a rusk hair cream, and then a laqa lip color I already had but liked and a Dr. Jart microderm scrub (can't have enough of these) so these are pretty solid mystery samples. I am regretting getting a mans for my other box I am waiting on... I also got the pretzel


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 3, 2015)

Reija said:


> Yes, the only thing that was in the box was the pretzel. I just let it go because it would have been for my son and he didn't care.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Their warehouse people are so useless nowadays  :angry: How can they possibly forget to pack the entire order? I mean they have one job: Packing the items that are listed on the order slip facepalm


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2015)

My very first men's mystery sample was a shower gel called get it on, I kinda like it so I'm going to use it myself, the other was a lotion that smells like motor oil and tabacco (no really that it says on the label). Im not sure if my boyfriend will like it but he could throw it on his desk and use it in a pinch when his hands get dry, or give it to one of his brothers.


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 4, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> My very first men's mystery sample was a shower gel called get it on, I kinda like it so I'm going to use it myself, the other was a lotion that smells like motor oil and tabacco (no really that it says on the label). Im not sure if my boyfriend will like it but he could throw it on his desk and use it in a pinch when his hands get dry, or give it to one of his brothers.


I love that shower gel, and the lotion is the Detroit scent from Das Boom (also love it).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 4, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Their warehouse people are so useless nowadays  :angry: How can they possibly forget to pack the entire order? I mean they have one job: Packing the items that are listed on the order slip facepalm


I meant that the only sample was the pretzel. Sorry for not being more clear. The products were still there so I was ok with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I had ordered a hair product for him and can't remember what else. The hair product ended up being a great hit so he was all happy. I could have complained about the sample pack but just let it go.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 4, 2015)

Reija said:


> I meant that the only sample was the pretzel. Sorry for not being more clear. The products were still there so I was ok with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had ordered a hair product for him and can't remember what else. The hair product ended up being a great hit so he was all happy. I could have complained about the sample pack but just let it go.


He is a lucky boy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still they shouldn't forget the sample pack, it is a $10 item and part of the order. I think Birchbox should be aware of these warehouse discrepancies. 

Hope it will arrive in a separate shipment and will have awesome items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 4, 2015)

Got my Men's MSP (in a totally destroyed box with both full sized items damaged, but that's another story).

- Sample of Get It On body wash

- Tri-foils of Dear Matt products (two lotions, one serum)

Sort of meh, but useful items. Just got two packs of free Harry's razor blades delivered from a MSP a little while ago.


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 4, 2015)

My men's pick two was a orange Bonobos pocket square (that retails for $42!?)..and a deluxe sample of Baxter shave cream. Great stocking suffers for the hubby!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2015)

My second men's sample pack was Jack Black Supreme Cream (shave cream) and Billy Jealousy Body wash. These will make good items for my boyfriends travel bag for when he goes home for xmas.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 4, 2015)

Got Laqa Cray Cray and Dr. Brandt Microderm, happy with this.  I already have Cray Cray but it'll make a good stocking stuffer for my one of my daughters.  Pretty good MSP's lately


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Dec 4, 2015)

I was so jazzed about the men's MSP I got last time that I think I jinxed myself!! This time I got the same Get It On body wash, and a small hair paste. They'll both get used but I'm not as excited about them add the awesome lifestyle products!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2015)

I got Davies conditioner pack (similar to foil pack), Parlor sea salt spray mini and a pretzel. It's was an ok MSP.


----------



## mckondik (Dec 5, 2015)

Got a good one! A pretzel, Model co lipstick in Smitten and Embryolisse.


----------



## kkkkkelly (Dec 5, 2015)

embryolisse, 100% pure caffeine eye cream (love this, smells so good) + a pretzel!


----------



## Saiza (Dec 6, 2015)

I got the men's sample pack the last two times and it's definitely better. The first one I got a travel size body wash and body butter. The second I got yesterday has a set of whiskey stones and a travel body wash; super nice!


----------



## mandys (Dec 7, 2015)

kkkkkelly said:


> embryolisse, 100% pure caffeine eye cream (love this, smells so good) + a pretzel!


Go the same, a good MSP for me


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 7, 2015)

Two good MSPs today:

Malin &amp; Goetz grapefruit cleanser tube &amp; Rene furterer keratine leave in tube

Acure face wash and dupe of the RF

All deluxe and I'll use them oh, and one pretzel. Yum.


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 8, 2015)

I got yesterday Malin &amp; Goetz grapefruit face cleanser .5oz. and Manuka anti-blemish face cream .24oz.

Not too bad. I can use both.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 8, 2015)

I got another today (I gifted a few subscriptions with the cyber 30% off)

12 benefits treatment and Jane iredale pink stain (I have sooo many of these that I'll never need to buy it!)

I'm happy. They're really doing well with MSPs lately!


----------



## mandys (Dec 8, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> I got yesterday Malin &amp; Goetz grapefruit face cleanser .5oz. and Manuka anti-blemish face cream .24oz.
> 
> Not too bad. I can use both.


I would love this one! Fingers crossed, I have a package coming soon


----------



## Miccarty2 (Dec 11, 2015)

I got a few from the Black Friday sales, but only one had a pretzel! I guess I'm just going to have to buy my own gourmet treats!

Anyway, otherwise, I got: another Stila liquid lip, malin and goetz facial cleanser, Davines foil pack, rusk heat restyler, Marcelle teal eyeliner, and another dr Brandt exfoliater. Not bad, although when I start getting stuff I have already received multiple times (ahem, everything) I know it's time to lay off Birchbox orders for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 12, 2015)

I ordered a men's last time around and got a proper soap and a really nice pair of loafer socks.  I am extremely happy with this one!


----------



## emwdz (Dec 12, 2015)

Has anyone ordered the "Holiday" MSP? I tried to order it when I bought stuff with my $10 "gift card" but it wouldn't allow me, yet it allowed me to do the regular one? I wonder if the Holiday one is any different/better, or the same stuff just in little boxes.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 12, 2015)

emwdz said:


> Has anyone ordered the "Holiday" MSP? I tried to order it when I bought stuff with my $10 "gift card" but it wouldn't allow me, yet it allowed me to do the regular one? I wonder if the Holiday one is any different/better, or the same stuff just in little boxes.


Since you can't buy a holiday pack by adding it to your cart they won't work with codes. I remember these last year and they were the same items in regular msps except they gave you two big sized or deluxe samples. But they weren't anything that fantastic. I am guessing it's a stila lip gloss and marcelle eyeliner in each box. Although since they are a code you might be able to add a regular msp and a holiday one and get 4 samples for free.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 12, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Since you can't buy a holiday pack by adding it to your cart they won't work with codes. I remember these last year and they were the same items in regular msps except they gave you two big sized or deluxe samples. But they weren't anything that fantastic. I am guessing it's a stila lip gloss and marcelle eyeliner in each box. Although since they are a code you might be able to add a regular msp and a holiday one and get 4 samples for free.





emwdz said:


> Has anyone ordered the "Holiday" MSP? I tried to order it when I bought stuff with my $10 "gift card" but it wouldn't allow me, yet it allowed me to do the regular one? I wonder if the Holiday one is any different/better, or the same stuff just in little boxes.


I just placed an order and added the regular MSP to my cart and then used the SURPRISE code so I'll post what I get, but you can combine the two MSPs. The only reason I was able to get both and make the purchase I wanted was because I emailed and complained about the "Gift Card" being a code instead and they gave me 100 points.


----------



## mandys (Dec 13, 2015)

I got the blemish creme (yay) and the balm desert bronzer (nay)

I never get malin+goetz from BB and I love them


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 17, 2015)

I finally got around to using the Parlor sea salt spray. I washed my hair this morning and had used a bit too much a leave in conditioner before blow drying. I like to have more texture in my hair to bring out the layers so I grabbed this to try. I'm not fan of the smell but I have to say it seems to work great. I love the end result. My hair has texture and my layers are showing. If it wasn't for the smell I think I would order the full size right away.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 18, 2015)

I got the Hello Body Butter (it's a lotion, not really a body butter. Way too thin to call itself that) and Embryolisse Miracle cream in my regular Pick Two. In the Holiday one, I got a blue Marcelle eyeliner mini and the theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer mini.


----------



## mandys (Dec 19, 2015)

In my latest I got 2 keratese foils for styling creme and a mini shampoo


----------



## mandys (Dec 19, 2015)

Meant minu shampoo but can't seem to edit a post on mobile, the drop down won't give me choices


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 21, 2015)

I got two orders this month first I received a Stila red lipstick and Clarisea seasalt scrub that you add to your face wash...I was kind of meh about both of these. However this last order I got a Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Creme, huge sample and I really like this stuff and a theBalm bronzer...so I'm pretty satisfied with these!


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 21, 2015)

12 benefits spray and the balm bronzer. I'm overloaded on that spray, but it's a good mystery pack.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 21, 2015)

mandys said:


> Meant minu shampoo but can't seem to edit a post on mobile, the drop down won't give me choices


Are you past the 24 hour editing window?


----------



## Cupcakes (Dec 21, 2015)

Over the weekend I received the Hello perfumed lotion/balm and ModelCo lipstick in a darker red shade.  I also got a yummy toffee pretzel stick as a bonus.  It's too bad they don't have the Toffee stick in stock or I would have ordered 1 or....10 as gifts of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Dec 21, 2015)

From my $10 off order I chose the men's MSP. 

I got a mini Parlor shampoo and then a Parlor conditioner packet. Nothing exciting but it'll surely get used.


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 21, 2015)

I got a modelco lipstick and malin and goetz face wash. from the lists the past few pages I hope this means they are listening to feedback and sending better samples. however, i would have been so annoyed if i went for the holiday makeup sample pack- i have about 10,000 of those marcelle blue eyeliners lol


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 21, 2015)

I just placed an order for last minute Christmas gifts. I'll see what my sample pack will be once it gets here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## mandys (Dec 22, 2015)

For my last pre-Christmas delivery I got: dinoplatz highlighter and model of lipstick in smitten. 2 makeup samples, wow! I already have the lipstick, but a good pick 2


----------



## jenacate (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a pick two from a Christmas gift I ordered on Black Friday and it had laqa and co in cray cray (already have it but it'll make a good gift for my cousin) and dr Bryant pores no more cleAnser. Both good sizes


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 25, 2015)

For my final Christmas order I got a Benefit push up liner not the deluxe one but the little squeeze tube one...and a Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion face scrub/cream, not a bad mystery sample pack.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 27, 2015)

Getting my first ever mystery pack! I hope it's good!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 28, 2015)

I ended up getting Davines Love shampoo and a nipple butter for lips (tiny sample)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 28, 2015)

I got theBalm Balm Desert Bronzer/blush and pores no more cleanser.

I thought I was also supposed to get a deluxe sample for upgrading to an annual subscription but that's no indicated on my order from Birchbox, even though it was on my check out screen. Sigh I feel like I need to screen shot everything these days. 

Oh well this was a decent pick 2


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 28, 2015)

Did you use code GIFT20? It was the one I used w/ the deluxe 5 piece sample, I know shortly thereafter they sent another similar code out for 20% off but without the deluxe sampler...I also went back and checked the original email with the offer and it said 1-2 weeks to ship your gift, I ordered on the 18th and haven't received it yet. But it does show in my order/purchase history as "Gift with your subscription purchase!". Hopefully it's just a glitch and you still get it!



Bizgirlva said:


> I got theBalm Balm Desert Bronzer/blush and pores no more cleanser.
> 
> I thought I was also supposed to get a deluxe sample for upgrading to an annual subscription but that's no indicated on my order from Birchbox, even though it was on my check out screen. Sigh I feel like I need to screen shot everything these days.
> 
> Oh well this was a decent pick 2


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 28, 2015)

This was my order:





This was my understanding of what was to arrive:




I've emailed them to see if this sample bundle is supposed to arrive with the box, separately or even at all?


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, mine is the same. I just assumed that where it's listed as "gift with your subscription purchase" on the discount line that this is our confirmation. I guess b/c it's not listed as an actual ordered line item there's not shipment tracking info on it?? Let me know what they say :-/



Bizgirlva said:


> This was my order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh birchbox.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 30, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Oh birchbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good god. Perhaps CS reps need a quarterly reading comprehension refresher course.

I've had some issues with CS seemingly not reading my messages either. I haven't been able to use my new "lists" feature on BB in a month. I had to write into CS three times before I could get a rep to understand my problem was not "placing an order" or "requesting tracking info" (and not because my message was unclear - I write for a living, for pete's sake). The last rep finally got it, and started to "look into" the issue for me, but apparently prematurely closed the ticket as "Resolved" (it isn't).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 30, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Good god. Perhaps CS reps need a quarterly reading comprehension refresher course.
> 
> I've had some issues with CS seemingly not reading my messages either. I haven't been able to use my new "lists" feature on BB in a month. I had to write into CS three times before I could get a rep to understand my problem was not "placing an order" or "requesting tracking info" (and not because my message was unclear - I write for a living, for pete's sake). The last rep finally got it, and started to "look into" the issue for me, but apparently prematurely closed the ticket as "Resolved" (it isn't).


I appears at least from the email that the sample bundle is coming with my gift subscription, but why do I feel that i will be writing them another email asking "where is my sample pack?"

Oh and this box was supposed to have shipped on 12/28.  But now they're saying two weeks after ordering which makes it shipping on New Years day. 10 days, two weeks, who's counting?


----------



## aniadania (Dec 30, 2015)

My last pack was "12 Benefit" for hair and Model Co lipstick in "Smitten".

I also got two mystery pack for men, but I was really disappointed in both. Small and boring samples.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 31, 2015)

My first mystery pack was nothing particularly exciting but at least the sizes were good. I got a Fekkai shampoo, which might be appreciated if I still used shampoo but I don't and my hair thanks me for it (and so does my hairdresser). The other thing was a Laqa&amp;Co Cheeky Lip Pencil in Cray Cray. I've had no luck with these on my lips. They go into every crease and find every little piece of dry skin. Even if I properly exfoliate they still don't look good. They are far too pale and wash me out. I think the best way to describe them is chalky which seems odd for a lip product. I'm going to try it as a cheek color since peach blush has been sort of my thing lately. Quite a good color for a ginger if I do say so myself.


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Dec 31, 2015)

I received a davines oi conditioner foil packet which is funny because my order was a full sized davines oi conditioner. And my other sample was a Manna lip stain in "all of me" which is actually a really pretty color. But still, even though I love the conditioner enough to buy the full size I was disappointed in a foil packet as one of my 2 samples.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 4, 2016)

I received an order over the weekend and my MSP was:

Dr. Brandt pores no more cleanser

Laqa &amp; Co cheeky lip crayon in cray cray

Not great, but not horrible either.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 4, 2016)

The Dr Brandt pores no more is a good one. I really like the dr Brandt microdermabrasion also thanks to multiple samples I've got.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 4, 2016)

I got a great one today! "12 Benefits" for hair and Benefit Roller Lash mini mascara.

I also love Dr.Brandt microdermabrasion, Reija!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 4, 2016)

That is a nice one @@aniadania! Enjoy!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 6, 2016)

That is a good one! I loved the roller lash I sampled when that was a sample choice and if I ever run out of mascara I want to buy it in full size!

Anyway, I just got a great mystery pack - a Davines OI hair potion and a Paula's Choice face resist face oil. The hair potion is a decent sized sample and both are brands I love. It's the kind of sample pack that would have me running off to place another order if I wasn't on a no-buy to recover from Christmas!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 6, 2016)

That's a nice pack @Miccarty2. That is the hardest part about no buy, getting a sample of something that works great and not be able to buy it. I just try and save the products on a wish list for next time. By the time my no buy is over my wish list will be too long and it will be so hard to narrow down to one or two things to get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## jenacate (Jan 6, 2016)

I got a sample pack today with everyday glamour LE box. It had a Cynthia rowdy lip stain in poppy (luckily a color I dont have) and a beauty protector conditioner spray (this is my third one of these).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2016)

I had to email CS again to get them to send my sample bundle for the 20Gift promo. They acted like it was "oh just shipped today" what a coincidence it shipped the same day I emailed you! How funny!  :angry:


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 7, 2016)

I just got my New Years order, sample pack was a whish lavender butter and a shisedo ultimune concentrate (I think that's what it's called). I'm really happy with this one. I also got the wanderlust earrings and well people gloss with the free w $35 purchase bonus shop promo and I love them. The earrings are SO pretty.


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 8, 2016)

My latest pick two was a Modelco lipstick in Stiletto and a mini bottle of N4 Restore &amp; Repair hair oil (love this! )...great value in this pick two!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 9, 2016)

An emi jay hair tie and a 100% Pure caffeine eye cream. The eye cream is a good size (.3) and something I've wanted to try for awhile now, so I'm pleased.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 9, 2016)

I got the best sample duo, guys! I ordered one of those Rifle Paper Co. yearly agendas and they sent me a duo of theBalm Balm Desert bronzer sample and a full-sized Japonesque eye shadow duo in #10. It's so pretty!


----------



## non_sequitur (Jan 9, 2016)

Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre and Harvey Prince hello body butter    . 

It's neither good or bad for me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 11, 2016)

LuckyMoon said:


> I received an order over the weekend and my MSP was:
> 
> Dr. Brandt pores no more cleanser
> 
> ...


I have that lip crayon from Laqa &amp; Co.  It's an exact dupe for one of the Revlon matte lip crayons.  Both are hideous in my opinion.  They sink into the lines and the pastel florescent orange looks flaky and cracked no matter how moisturized and exfoliated my lips are.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 11, 2016)

PeridotCricket said:


> I have that lip crayon from Laqa &amp; Co.  It's an exact dupe for one of the Revlon matte lip crayons.  Both are hideous in my opinion.  They sink into the lines and the pastel florescent orange looks flaky and cracked no matter how moisturized and exfoliated my lips are.


I couldn't pull off the Laqa&amp;Co crayons on my lips either. Tthey really seem to accent my wrinkles but they seem to work ok on my cheeks as an emergency blush. I  don't wear a blush every day but some days if I'm in a hurry but want to have some color, I'll just quickly use these and they work ok.


----------



## mandys (Jan 13, 2016)

I got a brow pencil and stila mascara. I was hoping to get some of the awesome stuff you ladies have been getting but no such luck. These will both get used, i have 2 of the pencils already but they are suuuper tiny


----------



## nenner1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Made two orders this week (Sunday) and already got one of them (with the free Standard shipping- how awesome is that?) And I love the Pick 2 I got.  First, I've never sampled either of the items before (which is uncommon considering I have 2, sometimes 3 accounts and buy a lot from the store)...I got a Wilma Schuman  Hydrating Collage Eye Pads (i pr) and a My Organic Pharmacy Manuka Blemish cream.  I have acne-prone skin so I'm really excited to try that.  A great Pick 2 for me!


----------



## nenner1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Got my second order and another awesome pick 2!  Jane Iredale hand drink.  Small tube for a hand cream, the smell is rather inoffensive- slightly like roses and a medicinal smell kindof like hospital soap but it goes on smooth and not greasy.  The other item I am super excited for- the Stila Huge Extreme lash mascara that was a SC pick a few months ago (and I passed over for the Roller Lash and They;re Real).  Thrilled to be able to give this one a shot!  4 samples- no repeats I'm happy!

(Not to mention I got the Coastal Scents Brush set, a Sigma brush and  a Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz for just $15 out of pocket (and $40 in points).  LOVE.BIRCHBOX!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 14, 2016)

I tried the Jane Iredale hand drink also and I didn't really care for it. I think the smell was from the sunscreen and I just didn't want sunscreen in my hand lotion. The lotion worked ok though. It's probably better to use a hand lotion with a sunscreen in it but I prefer to go with out.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jan 14, 2016)

Blah.  My sample pack had Whish shave cream (I use the Schick Intuition and no shave cream) and Marcelle eye liner.  I think I have the whole collection now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandys (Jan 14, 2016)

Mine today had the still liquid lipstick in the orange color (now I have gotten them all) and a box with 4 fouls of an overnight face cream that I hadn't seen before. This one was pretty good for me


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Jan 16, 2016)

It's not quite the mystery pack, but my 20GIFT came the other day. I got a Smashbox 24 Hour Foundation Primer sample ($9.00 val), Benefit Cosmetics They're Real! Tinted Primer sample ($9.00 val), Marcelle BB Cream sample in Golden Glow ($4.20 val), Marcelle Mini Waterproof Eyeliner in Indigo ($4.50 val), and an Eyeko Fat Liquid Liner ($16.00 val)

$42.70 value for the gifts. I'm totally OK with that, even if the Golden Glow is dark enough on me to only be useful as a bronzer. Everything is something I'll use (albeit that one not how it's intended).

Anyone else get theirs yet?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 18, 2016)

thatgeekygirlfriend said:


> It's not quite the mystery pack, but my 20GIFT came the other day. I got a Smashbox 24 Hour Foundation Primer sample ($9.00 val), Benefit Cosmetics They're Real! Tinted Primer sample ($9.00 val), Marcelle BB Cream sample in Golden Glow ($4.20 val), Marcelle Mini Waterproof Eyeliner in Indigo ($4.50 val), and an Eyeko Fat Liquid Liner ($16.00 val)
> 
> $42.70 value for the gifts. I'm totally OK with that, even if the Golden Glow is dark enough on me to only be useful as a bronzer. Everything is something I'll use (albeit that one not how it's intended).
> 
> Anyone else get theirs yet?


I'm still waiting for mine. Did you receive tracking for it?


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Jan 20, 2016)

I got mine on Friday (never did get any tracking on it Bizgirlva)...everything is really nice except the Marcelle Golden Glow is way too dark for me so that part was kind of disappointing. Glad you were at least able to get a bronzer out of it!



thatgeekygirlfriend said:


> It's not quite the mystery pack, but my 20GIFT came the other day. I got a Smashbox 24 Hour Foundation Primer sample ($9.00 val), Benefit Cosmetics They're Real! Tinted Primer sample ($9.00 val), Marcelle BB Cream sample in Golden Glow ($4.20 val), Marcelle Mini Waterproof Eyeliner in Indigo ($4.50 val), and an Eyeko Fat Liquid Liner ($16.00 val)
> 
> $42.70 value for the gifts. I'm totally OK with that, even if the Golden Glow is dark enough on me to only be useful as a bronzer. Everything is something I'll use (albeit that one not how it's intended).
> 
> Anyone else get theirs yet?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 20, 2016)

Lady Combs said:


> I got mine on Friday (never did get any tracking on it Bizgirlva)...everything is really nice except the Marcelle Golden Glow is way too dark for me so that part was kind of disappointing. Glad you were at least able to get a bronzer out of it!


Ugh I'm STILL waiting for mine.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ugh I'm STILL waiting for mine.


I got my 20gift promo sample bundle last night, at home, which is weird since I get my box sent to my office but I got it finally. But earlier in the day I had emailed Birchbox asking them were it was, could they send me tracking or re-send the sample pack. They said they couldn't send another one because it was all out of stock, so they just gave me 100 points.  Whoa! I wasn't expecting that but ok! Thanks BB!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jan 21, 2016)

I got a full-sized Modelco lipstick in 'Smitten' and a deluxe sample of Klorane shampoo with flax fiber. I ran out of shampoo yesterday and can always use more lipstick so possibly my best pick-2 yet!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jan 29, 2016)

This isn't necessarily about pick-twos but WTF is going on with Birchbox's shipping right now?

I ordered an eye cream with my anniversary key-chain and a sample pack on the 19th, got shipping confirmation on the 20th. It didn't move for a whole week, so I contacted Birchbox and they said it probably got lost in the mail, and that they'd re-send another duplicate package. The new shipping came Wednesday the 27th. Now neither of the packages tracking are moving, and it's been nine days. Around Christmas I got shipped packages in less than three days. What gives BB? My undereyes are cracking and dry because of you!


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 29, 2016)

I believe I received the best pick-two of my Birchbox history today: Benefit GimmeBrow sample and a full size Laura Geller Baked Highlighter in French Vanilla shade  :wub:  
I purchased the Laura Geller highlighter before and still happily use it, so this is great. And I haven't tried GimmeBrow, so I'm excited.
I think Birchbox really tries to step up their pick-two game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 29, 2016)

lipstick_lady said:


> This isn't necessarily about pick-twos but WTF is going on with Birchbox's shipping right now?
> 
> I ordered an eye cream with my anniversary key-chain and a sample pack on the 19th, got shipping confirmation on the 20th. It didn't move for a whole week, so I contacted Birchbox and they said it probably got lost in the mail, and that they'd re-send another duplicate package. The new shipping came Wednesday the 27th. Now neither of the packages tracking are moving, and it's been nine days. Around Christmas I got shipped packages in less than three days. What gives BB? My undereyes are cracking and dry because of you!


I've had nothing but awful shipping experiences with them for months. Most recently, I ordered a Men's pick two with an order and received a tinted beauty balm and a perfume...so definitely not Men's and nothing that I can use. CS completely ignored my request for a replacement. Shop orders (I'm ACES) take about twice as long to reach me. I've ordered things from Korea that arrived before a Birchbox shop order.


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 29, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> I've had nothing but awful shipping experiences with them for months. Most recently, I ordered a Men's pick two with an order and received a tinted beauty balm and a perfume...so definitely not Men's and nothing that I can use. CS completely ignored my request for a replacement. Shop orders (I'm ACES) take about twice as long to reach me. I've ordered things from Korea that arrived before a Birchbox shop order.


I wonder who comes up with the idea to add BB cream into men's pick two :/

They should have definitely sent you a replacement.

Sorry, you had to go through such nonsense with them.

Unfortunately, Birchbox CS quality has no standard, some are really good and some do not even attempt to help.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 29, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I wonder who comes up with the idea to add BB cream into men's pick two :/
> 
> They should have definitely sent you a replacement.
> 
> ...


Very true. It seems like it is all or nothing these days.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 30, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I believe I received the best pick-two of my Birchbox history today: Benefit GimmeBrow sample and a full size Laura Geller Baked Highlighter in French Vanilla shade :wub:
> 
> I purchased the Laura Geller highlighter before and still happily use it, so this is great. And I haven't tried GimmeBrow, so I'm excited.
> 
> I think Birchbox really tries to step up their pick-two game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just got the same one! Yay


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jan 30, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> I've had nothing but awful shipping experiences with them for months. Most recently, I ordered a Men's pick two with an order and received a tinted beauty balm and a perfume...so definitely not Men's and nothing that I can use. CS completely ignored my request for a replacement. Shop orders (I'm ACES) take about twice as long to reach me. I've ordered things from Korea that arrived before a Birchbox shop order.


I finally got my order with men's msp after the shipping fiasco and it has a BB cream too! Birchbox fail.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 1, 2016)

You all always get such amazing mystery sample packs.

I get stuff I can't use and leaky shampoo.  I got a bottle of Momo Shampoo from Davines that's 1/4 empty. And N4 Restore and Repair hair oil.

Sigh...

ETA oh and the MoMo shampoo was in Men's birchbox's and I requested a women's mystery sample pack.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2016)

I had ordered some hair care for my son but picked the women's mystery back. I got Momo shampoo and Tarte Lipsurgency Lip stain. I noticed the momo shampoo was about 1/4 empty too. How strange. The other davines samples I've got have been full.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2016)

Reija said:


> I had ordered some hair care for my son but picked the women's mystery back. I got Momo shampoo and Tarte Lipsurgency Lip stain. I noticed the momo shampoo was about 1/4 empty too. How strange. The other davines samples I've got have been full.


I search for pictures of it and it seems it just comes that way for some reason. Oh well I'll still use it but it's not terribly exciting.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I search for pictures of it and it seems it just comes that way for some reason. Oh well I'll still use it but it's not terribly exciting.


Good to know that it's just the way it is. I'll use it too. I don't mind the Davines shampoos.


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 2, 2016)

I received Davines Love shampoo in one of my BBs before and it was also 25% empty. Hope Davines takes care of this issue.

Sorry @@Bizgirlva for the dud. Hope your next MSP will be a great one.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 6, 2016)

A full sized item that retails for $24.00 in the Birchbox store and the other item is approximately half of the full sized so is worth retail $18.00. Wow, I think I just fainted.


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Feb 6, 2016)

My latest mystery pack included the Quidad Ultra-Nourishing Cleansing Oil - Curl Refining (mini bottle worth about $7.64), and Kerastaste Bain Force Architecture Cleanse (a foil worth about $1.52).

Total Value: $9.16

Not quite the $10 that it sells for, but things I'll use and get lots of uses out of the one. And since I got it in an order where I got the My Favorite Night Balm and a 3 month gift card for $22.50... I'm okay with it. Still came out on top.


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 16, 2016)

I got a surprise 4 pack I ordered a gift sub for my sister prior to the Vday extra sample pack promo. Somehow I lucked out and got it anyway. I got 100% pure coffee bean eye cream and LOC lip in wildest dreams; as well as frat boy blush and marcelle liner in electric blue. Nice!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 16, 2016)

I noticed something interesting on my latest order:




The SKU for the Mystery sample pack is BFFMSP. That's the same promo code used on a recent promo from Birchbox:




I'm wondering if I'll get two Mystery Sample Packs with this order?


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay, so the mystery pack I just got yesterday was Marcelle eyeliner in Indigo-this is the third one I've got I also have Lagoon, and Electric Blue...I more of a black eyeliner girl and a foil pack of the purple (can't remember what kind it is) Davine's conditioner.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 18, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I noticed something interesting on my latest order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I"m getting this shipment today, I'll update in a bit what the outcome is....just my luck it'll be foils!  

ETA: No luck on the extra two mystery sample pack. My items were Coastal Scents Revealed Palette sampler in Ballerina and Cynthia Rowley lip stain in heartthrob. I have both of these. Oh well.


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 19, 2016)

I received a great pick two today...Stila Huge mascara and Avene Soothing moisture mask...I haven't tried either of these products before and the mask sounds great for my winter skin!


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 20, 2016)

cskeiser said:


> I received a great pick two today...Stila Huge mascara and Avene Soothing moisture mask...I haven't tried either of these products before and the mask sounds great for my winter skin!


Stila Huge lash mascara is the best ever! I was a firm believer of Lancome Hypnose until receiving a sample of Stila. Now, it's my new favorite, so much volume and length  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 21, 2016)

IMDawnP said:


> IMG_20160206_114145.jpg
> 
> A full sized item that retails for $24.00 in the Birchbox store and the other item is approximately half of the full sized so is worth retail $18.00. Wow, I think I just fainted.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I gasped when I opened my recent order. . .I also got the same hand cream and was absolutely delighted.  The second item in the MSP was a Kiehls rich face cream.  YES!  

Also, I am in love with the hand cream and will be ordering another when this runs out.  It absorbs almost immediately and has the loveliest orange flower scent.


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 26, 2016)

I ordered the Why Not Stay In box and got a deluxe sample of the Stila "Huge" mascara and a full size Eyeko curling mascara.  This makes a 2nd great MSP from my past two orders. . . I think Birchbox was listening to people who felt they weren't getting the $10 promised value.   I'm really happy with my MSP and as long as they keep offering points, GWPs, and the nice MSP I'll give my $$ to Birchbox over Sephora.


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 26, 2016)

I got the 100% pure caffeine eye cream and a teeny tiny Make illuminator that is basically a glitterbomb on my skin.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2016)

I had ordered a body scrub (really needed it because I had none left so I don't think it's technically breaking my no buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">) and I received my order today. 

I got 100% eye cream and LOC lip. I'm really happy with these.


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 3, 2016)

I got a Coola makeup setting spray and rusk heat styling cream stuff


----------



## aniadania (Mar 3, 2016)

Meh... again blue Marcelle eyeliner and a tiny Jouer primer. :-(


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 11, 2016)

I got a lip MSP today: Cynthia Rowley creamy lip stain sample in Sugar and Laqa&amp;Co Cheeky Lip in cray-cray. Love them both =)


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 13, 2016)

Marcelle Indigo liner (at this point, who _doesn't _have one or forty of these?) and Laqa &amp; Co Cheeky in Cray-Cray, which is actually really nice.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 20, 2016)

I received another awesome pick two yesterday...a Lord &amp; Berry Twistick lip crayon in Must Have..a very wearable neutral brown, full sized worth $24!!! And a 4 pan eyeshadow mini palette from Coastal Scents Revealed 3 in Desert Bloom...a repeat item for me, but very useful and travel friendly!


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 23, 2016)

My pick two today was another Revealed 3 Desert Bloom eyeshadow mini and a Cynthia Rowley lipstick in Sugar...both repeats for me, but great items!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 25, 2016)

Ordered the MILK have a good trip pack (the bag is amazingly cute but the products are kind of small) and my pick two was a ModelCo mascara sample and a full size?? 1 oz Borghese Splendore brightening makeup, basically a pink highlight. Not too shabby!


----------



## jenacate (Mar 30, 2016)

I got my pick two today and it's one of the best I've ever gotten! Cargo swimmables eye shadow stick in sun kissed (full sized!) and the balm shadow primer. It's tiny but I think I can make it last a while. I also got the milk duo and they are tiny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 30, 2016)

jenacate said:


> I got my pick two today and it's one of the best I've ever gotten! Cargo swimmables eye shadow stick in sun kissed (full sized!) and the balm shadow primer. It's tiny but I think I can make it last a while. I also got the milk duo and they are tiny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got the Balm shadow primer a long time ago and it lasted FOREVER (since you need such a small amount per lid). It was a very decent primer!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 31, 2016)

Whohoo check out my mystery sample pack:





A full size eleven skin Perfection eye creme + concealer .5 oz (was sold on the shop for $30), but it looks like they are no longer carrying/selling it.

Also Manna Kadar liplocked priming gloss stain in Lucky.




I already got lucky a long time ago, I think it was a sample choice at one point. But the one I got today was LARGER than my previous one:

Old one was: 0.5g/0.01 oz

New one is: 2.7g/0.09 oz

Also, the colors are completely different but they're both called "lucky"


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2016)

My latest mystery sample pack



Looks like neither are carried by Birchbox at longer.

Cowshed lip balm and the eyeshadow/liner stick is approx. $20 value!

ETA: My mistake the lip balm isn't full size.  Little less than half the full size so a $4 value approx. 

Not bad, I don't dig blue eyeshadow but the name is "Dory" that's SO cute. I think it would make a fun summer eyeliner though.


----------



## kkkkkelly (Apr 4, 2016)

I got the same cowshed lip balm and model co powerlash mascara! pretty good. (also, up for swap if anyone's interested since I have way too many mascaras/lip balms!)


----------



## Saiza (Apr 8, 2016)

I stopped getting the women's mystery pack, I have like 5 of those lace headbands that are too small. I started getting the men's one so I can give my brother in law a "Birchbox" at Christmas. He loves it. I think the men's is waaaaay better than the women's. This time I got Ursa Major Face Tonic and a Das Boom Body Brick. It's a soap infused body sponge! It's mini size, but smells amazing and looks like an awesome idea. He'll love both of them.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 8, 2016)

Saiza said:


> I stopped getting the women's mystery pack, I have like 5 of those lace headbands that are too small. I started getting the men's one so I can give my brother in law a "Birchbox" at Christmas. He loves it. I think the men's is waaaaay better than the women's. This time I got Ursa Major Face Tonic and a Das Boom Body Brick. It's a soap infused body sponge! It's mini size, but smells amazing and looks like an awesome idea. He'll love both of them.


That's a good idea!

My latest pick two was another Cowshed lip balm and a coastal scents sample palette. I already have both so these items will go in the circular swap box.


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 11, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> That's a good idea!
> 
> My latest pick two was another Cowshed lip balm and a coastal scents sample palette. I already have both so these items will go in the circular swap box.


I ordered a couple of Kiehls masks (the turmeric + cranberry seed mask and the cilantro green mask. . both are amazing, btw) and got the cowshed lip balm as well.  I really like the balm, though I notice that BB no longer sells it (guessing they are clearing out old stock?).  I also got a Cargo waterproof eyeshadow stick in a really REALLY bright teal color.   The eyeshadow is a no go for me, but I'm sure I'll find someone who can use it.


----------



## SammyP (Apr 12, 2016)

I placed an order today and the Women's Pick 2 was out of stock.  I chose a men's instead.  Hoping for something interesting.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 12, 2016)

SammyP said:


> I placed an order today and the Women's Pick 2 was out of stock. I chose a men's instead. Hoping for something interesting.


I placed an order an hour ago through the app and women's pick 2 was in stock. I noticed it wasn't available online last night. I even received confirmation for my pick 2. I wonder if it's a web/software glitch.

Did you place your order through the Web page or app?


----------



## Pixels (Apr 12, 2016)

I still think it's funny that they can be out of stock, how can they not have extra samples around?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 12, 2016)

SammyP said:


> I placed an order today and the Women's Pick 2 was out of stock.  I chose a men's instead.  Hoping for something interesting.


this is what I should have done when I ordered the natural box! I'm so dumb. I didn't think to pick the men's instead even though I have done it in the past. Wow I need to take some vitamins or something. I could have given the mens to my teenage son.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 12, 2016)

Reija said:


> this is what I should have done when I ordered the natural box! I'm so dumb. I didn't think to pick the men's instead even though I have done it in the past. Wow I need to take some vitamins or something. I could have given the mens to my teenage son.


If you send CS a message I'm sure they will add an MSP to your order   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw, women's MSP is in stock now.


----------



## SammyP (Apr 13, 2016)

I saw the women's pick two is back in stock.  My order has already shipped with the men's, so hopefully it will be something I can use.  If not, my husband and son will be in luck.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 13, 2016)

Sometimes the men's pick 2 items come with universal items like shampoo. It's worth a shot to get them every once and a while.


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 13, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Sometimes the men's pick 2 items come with universal items like shampoo. It's worth a shot to get them every once and a while.


On that note, we just got a Men's MSP with a shop order. It contained the Parlor curl cream and V76 Hydrating Shampoo.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2016)

I received a weird pick two today, I don't know how to feel about it :S
* Keims hair care peppermint &amp; macadamia energizing shampoo (50 ml)

* Jasmine seven feet wipes (2 sachets)

What? Why? You don't even carry these brands Birchbox! I feel like they just grabbed them from a hotel bathroom :/


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 15, 2016)

@@pearldrop in the MSP I received yesterday I also got the Keims shampoo. They DID carry it at one time, because I remember getting it in one of my first monthly boxes - maybe March 2014 or around then.

Also in that MSP were a Kérastase hair mask foil and a nelson j. Beverly Hills hair mask foil. So technically it was a mystery sample trio, I guess?


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> @@pearldrop in the MSP I received yesterday I also got the Keims shampoo. They DID carry it at one time, because I remember getting it in one of my first monthly boxes - maybe March 2014 or around then.
> 
> Also in that MSP were a Kérastase hair mask foil and a nelson j. Beverly Hills hair mask foil. So technically it was a mystery sample trio, I guess?


I checked the brand list, they don't have either brands. I also tried to find Keims shampoo product page on BB site, it doesn't exist. I would be really upset if I actually paid $10 to this MSP :/

Did you like Keims shampoo? I don't even know if I should keep it or swap.


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 16, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I checked the brand list, they don't have either brands. I also tried to find Keims shampoo product page on BB site, it doesn't exist. I would be really upset if I actually paid $10 to this MSP :/
> 
> Did you like Keims shampoo? I don't even know if I should keep it or swap.


I think they are clearing out old stock w/ the MSP.   My last MSP was a cowshed lip balm (which I actually love and would re-order, only they're not carrying it any more) and a Cargo waterproof eyeliner in a horrible teal color.  The MSP that came with the New Naturals box was actually mailed separately in a box, and contained the Keims shampoo and two pouches:  a Nelson hair mask and Kerastase treatment.   

Even though they weren't great, it always makes a fun surprise and way wayyyy better than the one deluxe sample I get at Sephora for spending $100.  Birchbox knows how to keep me coming back - I've placed 3 orders so far this months w/ discounts, points, GWPs, etc.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 19, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I received a weird pick two today, I don't know how to feel about it :S
> 
> * Keims hair care peppermint &amp; macadamia energizing shampoo (50 ml)
> 
> ...


I got this same pack. The foot wipes especially tick me off. If my feet are dirty I will just take a bath.  This really annoys me. I also don't really love the thing I ordered and am debating whether I should return it.  If so, the weird sample can go right back.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 19, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I got this same pack. The foot wipes especially tick me off. If my feet are dirty I will just take a bath. This really annoys me. I also don't really love the thing I ordered and am debating whether I should return it. If so, the weird sample can go right back.


Oh so sorry you got the same yucky sample pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is it me or is BB getting worse? My recent interactions with CS were not very good 80% and excellent like good old days 20%.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 19, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Oh so sorry you got the same yucky sample pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is it me or is BB getting worse? My recent interactions with CS were not very good 80% and excellent like good old days 20%.


I think what is happening with BB is what happened to Bed Bath and Beyond.  People got used to having amazing coupons and deals.  Now they are trying to scale back because they aren't getting as much of the market share as they used to. It's annoying if you remember the good ol days. I think I am going to see what the sample choices/ curated box look like.  If it's nothing special I might drop down to just Ipsy and Play. .


----------



## SammyP (Apr 20, 2016)

I received my men's sample pack.  It contained a rice shaped soap that seems nice with a manly scent and a Baxter clay mask.  I have received the Baxter brand before and like it; however I don't need a mask for oily skin.  My husband likes the soap's scent.  Hopefully this built Birchbox karma for a nice women's pick 2 next time.


----------



## Geek2 (May 26, 2016)

I got a Wish mud mask and a N4 Lumier super comb and prep hair sample. Nice size samples.


----------



## Miccarty2 (May 29, 2016)

I just got two sample packs - one with that Temple Spa Calming Body Lotion that was sampled a while back and a teeny Camille Beckman body butter, and another with the same Temple Spa lotion and a bar soap. Definitely seems like they are clearing out old stock, and neither of those packs were worth close to $10.

I'm telling myself just to be happy it's not yet another Stila liquid lipstick in a color I can't/won't wear, at least the lotions may get used in travel or at work or something. But I don't like the birchbox shop enough to shop there without 20% coupons and good MSPs, so I'll be waiting a while before I place another order.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 6, 2016)

I got the harvey prince ageless liquid loofah which smells heavenly and a strivectin advanced retinol eye treatment in my order today. I never really use eye creams/serums/what-have-you because I like my eye wrinkles.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 9, 2016)

I placed an order about 3 days ago and it arrived yesterday. . .like wow, that's great shipping.  MSP was excellent - .23 oz Algenist eye balm (full size is .5 oz and costs $65) and 1.69 oz Caudalie micellar water.  Very pleased, especially since I also got a $23Trestique blemish pencil as a GWP.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 22, 2016)

I got a great pick two for my order today! A .24 oz Paula's Choice Resist Intensive Wrinkle-Repair Retinol Serum (it has great packaging too -- super heavy) and Dinoplatz Pearl Bay Invasion highlighter. This was with my order of the Foreo Luna Mini. Seriously love everything! Kinda makes me sad that Birchbox is going through so much turbulence right now -- they do kind of have the best points system and perks compared to a lot of other stores.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 23, 2016)

Neil George conditioner and dinoplatz highlighter. Both nice items.  So happy they are out of foot wipes and hotel shampoo.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dinoplatz highlighter and Rene furterer karate mask, not bad


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 23, 2016)

I got the Rene Furterer mask and foil packets of Oribe shampoo and conditioner. Not exciting but will be used.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 23, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> Dinoplatz highlighter and Rene furterer karate mask, not bad


Ha! Just realized autocorrect changed karite to karate. That would be an interesting hair mask.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Jun 23, 2016)

I got the Dinoplatz highlighter which I'm cool with. But I also got this foil packet of Handmaid Yuzu "luxury hand cream"...never heard of it. I would have loved to got that Paula's Choice serum instead, lucky!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> Dinoplatz highlighter and Rene furterer karate mask, not bad


I got the same. It's sadly probably my last Mystery Sample Pack for a long time.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 27, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got the same. It's sadly probably my last Mystery Sample Pack for a long time.


Yeah, I don't think it's ok to send foil packs when promising a $10 or more value. It's such a crapshoot with them anymore.....Edited to add that I love the Algenist eye balm from my MSP a few weeks ago. I swear my fine lines are less noticeable! Probably going to buy the full size.

My order arrived today - I got a deluxe Whish body butter (probably 2 or 3 uses) and some weird salt scrub ball by Sumbody. Scraps, and really no way it's worth much more than $10. I don't mind though I guess ..I love the element of surprise and they can't all be amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jun 29, 2016)

Yikes.  I received an order today and my mystery crap bag was a foil pack of Kerastase shampoo and L'oreal conditioner.  Wheeeeeee


----------



## mandys (Jun 29, 2016)

Probably my worst pick 2 ever! I have fine thin straight hair. I will use the foil, but I wish the foils weren't in there as one of the items


----------



## aaclever (Jul 8, 2016)

I actually got a good sample pack  Fekkai repair shampoo and a Living proof fresh cut split end mender! Also picked up the little bunny ring holder as a GWP because it was so cute!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm really happy with my sample pack! I received a Floss Gloss nail polish in the color Wavepool and a Pop Beauty Cozy Crimson lipstick! The nail polish is a super pretty aqua blue. I've never owned anything from this brand so I look forward to trying it. I'm not big on red lipstick but I did like the last Pop lipstick I received in my monthly Birchbox. I'll wear it occasionally but it will probably last me ten years.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 27, 2016)

I forgot to post that I received a nice pick two last week: Living Proof split end mender deluxe and Laura Geller baked blush deluxe. I already have the full size of the blush but it's a great color to gift, so I'm happy.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 31, 2016)

I was rather disappointed in my sample pack. It was an OCC Lip tar that appeared to have been opened and an Avene moisture serum.  Then I tried to OCC expecting it to be like that Jcat disaster Ipsy sent us months ago.  It's a pretty metallic purple shade.  And it wasn't mine that was broken/open but one in the bin. Still I would have preferred nail polish or that split end thingy, but this wasn't that awful.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 8, 2016)

I got Not Soap radio shower gel (yay) and a sample foil of shampoo for "long thick hair" which is the exact opposite of my hair type. At least the shower gel is a win.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 12, 2016)

Marcelle New-Age 8 in 1 Power serum (.23 fl oz) and a Loreal Mythic Oil conditioner foil packet.  The MSPs lately have a really low value and it seems like they're sending more foil packets.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 12, 2016)

I received a Harvey prince sea salt spray sample size and one LA fresh makeup remover wipe


----------



## sakura33 (Aug 15, 2016)

I got a SeaRX wrinkle cream and a really generous sample of Paula's Choice serum with retinol. Impressed!


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 8, 2016)

My pick two today was 2 foils of Malin+Goetz face cleanser and 2 foils of Davines hair oil (total value of 4 foils =$2.25 ..lol)...I chatted with CS and they are sending me a new pick two because I didn't receive a "deluxe sample" as advertised....fingers crossed for something better....


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Sep 9, 2016)

cskeiser said:


> My pick two today was 2 foils of Malin+Goetz face cleanser and 2 foils of Davines hair oil (total value of 4 foils =$2.25 ..lol)...I chatted with CS and they are sending me a new pick two because I didn't receive a "deluxe sample" as advertised....fingers crossed for something better....


Ugh, I just got a package today with that exact mystery pack. I'm going to contact CS too and hope they agree to send out a replacement.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Sep 12, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Ugh, I just got a package today with that exact mystery pack. I'm going to contact CS too and hope they agree to send out a replacement.


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 12, 2016)

I got the two Malin+Goetz cleanser foils and a small tube of the SeaRx scrub. No way in hell are those worth $10, especially when I know they make small tube samples of the M+G that have a nice amount of product. But since it didn't cost me anything, I'll just toss them in the trade box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 16, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> I got the two Malin+Goetz cleanser foils and a small tube of the SeaRx scrub. No way in hell are those worth $10, especially when I know they make small tube samples of the M+G that have a nice amount of product. But since it didn't cost me anything, I'll just toss them in the trade box.


They really need to stop with the SeaRx.  That hasn't been featured in boxes since last year and I don't think they even carry it in the shop.


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 21, 2016)

Naobay HydraPlus Cream and a LA Fresh makeup remover wipe. One. Wipe.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 15, 2016)

Agave healing oil (small cardboard packet) and 1 foil packet of Living Proof restore mask treatment. 

Seriously, Birchbox?  Take away review points and then start sending out MSP that aren't even close to $10 in value.   I added a hair comb to push my order over $35.  If I do order anything from Birchbox ever again, adding a MSP will be the very last thing on my mind.  This is my 3rd MSP in a row that are two small cruddy packets.  Just do away with the MSP add-on altogether if you're not going to fulfill the promised value.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 15, 2016)

My pick two was Bain De Terre Conditioner and FHI Heat Hot sauce. The conditioner is a good size but the FHI sample is tiny. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 16, 2016)

Reija said:


> My pick two was Bain De Terre Conditioner and FHI Heat Hot sauce. The conditioner is a good size but the FHI sample is tiny. Nothing too exciting.


Heat hot sauce sounds like something you eat.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Heat hot sauce sounds like something you eat.


lol yes! I had to read the verbiage twice to see what it said. I think I'm scared to try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Sadejane (Jan 3, 2017)

Two recent msp's: Each one had the dreaded manna kadar highlight/bronzer plus a Dr. Jart mask and the other a Burt's Bees tinted chapstick.

I have at least four Manna Kadar bronze/highlighters floating around, but never used it until the other day. Surprised to say that I actually like the bronzer as contour. The highlight is meh, but not horrible. Their MSP's are so hit or miss these days (mostly miss, and many way under $10 value).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 6, 2017)

My latest pick two arrived today.





Mythic oil mask not for my hair type, meh oh well and another Dr. Brant scrub.


----------



## catipa (Jan 19, 2017)

I got a pick two with my order and it arrived today.  I got a Living Proof Nourishing styling cream and a Juara Radiance Enzyme Scrub.  Not too bad.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 19, 2017)

I got mine too and got the Living proof conditioner/shampoo sample "foils" and Amika Nourishing mask


----------



## catipa (Jan 20, 2017)

I really wish they would stop with the foils.  I have long hair and I usually never have enough in the foils to do a proper wash and condition.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 21, 2017)

MSP:  foil Loreal Mythic Hair mask and a Wish Lavender body butter.   Blah.  I've stopped trying to reach $35 just to get a MSP because it's been months since they were worth more than a buck or two (definitely not "$10 or more" value as promised). 

I bought the Amika mini hair dryer during their "power up" sale. It was a good deal, but I've been finding their sale emails are so confusing and often misleading.  The first day of the sale, it said they had added new things at 40% off, but it was just one Benefit kit that was 40%.  Then I got another email saying they were doing BOGO, yet I never found any products marked that way.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 23, 2017)

My last order had the mythic hair mask too, along with a small tube of a Juara face scrub. I tried the scrub and I love it, I don't know if I'm going to use the hair mask or not.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 23, 2017)

My recent one was another mythic hair mask foil and Eva NYC hair mask. I don't use hair mask but I was able to give them to a friend. Stil, two hair masks Birchbox?


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 18, 2017)

I couldn't find a "Birchbox customer appreciation day" topic, but still wanted to let everyone know in case you're wondering, so I'm writing here.

I just received my CAD order 1/2 and the CAD extras are amazing! I didn't think we would receive deluxe samples, but they're large deluxe samples of 50ml Oribe supershine moisturizing cream (which I LOVE) and 0.7oz Vasanti BrightenUp enzymatic rejuvenator. Hope you all placed an order that day and will receive these goodies.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes I placed two orders. I got one yesterday with the same samples I was so surprised!  
 

I also placed an order that was over $35 so I added a sample pack. I hope I get another set of the Oribe and Vasanti in addition to two other samples.  

That was very generous of Birchbox. way to go!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 19, 2017)

I placed an order as well and was so happy about the Vasanti and Oribe samples. I haven't received my order yet but hoping I get them.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 19, 2017)

My second order has a LE box (fitness box), an MSP, a GWP set (ingredient conscious set with $50+), and these CAD extras. It's still en route. I am so happy with the gifts and free $10 they gave us for CAD, this is very generous of them &lt;3


----------

